# Post Whores Please Enter



## bigss75 (Aug 19, 2002)

Howdy I am bigss75 and I am a post whore

Since nobody can enter the chat room I will talk to u all here.
Also if u want to raise your post count you are welcome.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 19, 2002)

How is everyone doing


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 19, 2002)

Where is everybody?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2002)

I'd be much better, if I wasn't at work.
I am howeer, watching Dog Eat Dog. Good show..


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 19, 2002)

I colorado man not watching the bronco's game do u not have a soul?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2002)

Majority rules. I am one of five people here. On a military installation..so not al Bronco fans.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 19, 2002)

Well burner u didnt miss much 49ers 12 Broncos7 It was a decent game I would have thought there would have been a bigger event due to TD's retirement


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 19, 2002)

I just want to say that i just got 900 post and I am looking for the a thousand mark within the week.


----------



## kuso (Aug 19, 2002)

congrats buddy....I just hit 6900 posts


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 19, 2002)

I know kuso I live in your post whore shadow


----------



## kuso (Aug 19, 2002)

LMAO 

As long as you know your place


----------



## Mudge (Aug 19, 2002)

Whats wrong with the chat room?


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 19, 2002)

I am taking post whoring to a new generation


----------



## Arnold (Aug 19, 2002)

damn, kuso is catching up to me!


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Whats wrong with the chat room?




I seem to be the only person to get in everyone else is having problems

also this helps for my quest for a thousand


----------



## kuso (Aug 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> damn, kuso is catching up to me!



Won`t be long now


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 19, 2002)

I think we have a post whore that nobody really noticed.

Hey Mudge admit to the world that you are a post whore like me and kuso.

Dave too when he comes back


----------



## seyone (Aug 19, 2002)

I am just a former post whore


----------



## Mudge (Aug 19, 2002)

Definately, nowhere near David's capabilities, but yes, I surf ALOT. I have 76xx posts on another board (car related), I try not to post in every single thread, since most of the time I have no idea what to say


----------



## kuso (Aug 19, 2002)

Thats true man....where you been lately??


----------



## kuso (Aug 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I try not to post in every single thread, since most of the time I have no idea what to say



ROTFLMAO!!!!!!

Confessions of a true post whore


----------



## Mudge (Aug 19, 2002)

Well, a REAL post whore will put jibberish or just HELLO EVERYBODY I HAVE BLUE HAIR TODAY or whatever in threads, I've seen real post whores...

Things like diet and such, I'm not the best example so


----------



## seyone (Aug 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Thats true man....where you been lately??



I've just been really busy as of late and my girlfriend thinks I should be spending more time with her.


----------



## kuso (Aug 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Well, a REAL post whore will put jibberish



Sounds like David


----------



## Mudge (Aug 19, 2002)

Damn, where did she get that idea? Women...

BABA BOOEY BABA BOOEY

You'll remember you did not see me in the "2 word only" thread, this thread has the potential to get ugly.........


----------



## kuso (Aug 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> my girlfriend thinks I should be spending more time with her.



I think there is a name for that......pussy whipped  j/k


----------



## seyone (Aug 19, 2002)

I know I am but its not too bad. I still play hockey 4 nights a week and she puts out often enough.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 19, 2002)

Chat room doesn't work for me either today, blank page.


----------



## kuso (Aug 19, 2002)

I can still get in....but I`m all alnoe 

It`s almost like it`s got a set # of hours before it won`t load anymore


----------



## seyone (Aug 19, 2002)

I have still never been able to get the chat room to work for me.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> Sounds like David




   


Thread: What is the best protein bar
David:  Just came to tell everybody that I mowed my lawn today and spilled mustard on my new shoes. Cya


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Aug 20, 2002)

Yes, I finally found an appropriate Title, and Signature.  I figured this would be the place to say this.  I can post whore too ya know.


----------



## Dero (Aug 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Well, a REAL post whore will put jibberish or just HELLO EVERYBODY I HAVE BLUE HAIR TODAY or whatever in threads, I've seen real post whores...
> 
> Things like diet and such, I'm not the best example so



HELLO I HAVE GREY HAIR TODAY...
Hmmm...Look at this,it's a whore convention!!!
I'm a whore and I know it!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LrdViperScrpion *_
> Yes, I finally found an appropriate Title, and Signature.  I figured this would be the place to say this.  I can post whore too ya know.



Nothing wrong with alittle post whoring

I ate a donut to day and it was good


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 21, 2002)

For anybody who wants to know it was one of those cake donuts yum!


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 21, 2002)

This is my 969 post just wanted everybody to know


----------



## seyone (Aug 21, 2002)

this is my 2808 post


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 22, 2002)

Give me time seyone give me time


----------



## david (Aug 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> I think we have a post whore that nobody really noticed.
> 
> Hey Mudge admit to the world that you are a post whore like me and kuso.
> ...



You took the cake on this one Bigss with the title of your posts!

Good one!  For once, I compliment you!


----------



## david (Aug 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Well, a REAL post whore will put jibberish or just HELLO EVERYBODY I HAVE BLUE HAIR TODAY or whatever in threads, I've seen real post whores...
> 
> Things like diet and such, I'm not the best example so



or, like Bigss does where he responded to his 1000 post with 
2 laughing smilies.  

Boo Biggs Boo!  When I took on my 1,000.  I dropped a poll!  Miss my polls, Bigss?

Play off those and you'll soon be at a 2,000!


----------



## david (Aug 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See previous thread remark (about Bigss)!


----------



## seyone (Aug 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> Give me time seyone give me time



It shouldn't take long my friend now that I don't spend much on my computer anymore.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe he meant he spilled mustard on his protein bar while mowing the grass??


----------



## david (Aug 22, 2002)

What were you eating when mowing the lawn?  A hotdog?  Pretzel?


----------



## Jarhed (Aug 22, 2002)




----------



## EarWax (Aug 22, 2002)

LOL


----------



## david (Aug 22, 2002)

I liked the attention  whore the best!


----------



## dino (Aug 22, 2002)

I've taken post whore therapy, and that is why you don't see me post anymore..............


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I liked the attention  whore the best!



me too


----------



## EarWax (Aug 22, 2002)

Just sitting here starving and thought I would post


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 22, 2002)

Nothing wrong with that


----------



## EarWax (Aug 23, 2002)

I need to get to 1000, must be a contagious disease


----------



## Dero (Aug 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> I've taken post whore therapy, and that is why you don't see me post anymore..............


No...Not you,what did they do at your first meeting of PWA???
   
dino,did it help?


----------



## david (Aug 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by EarWax *_
> I need to get to 1000, must be a contagious disease



I need 2000 b4 within two weeks!  Think I'll achieve my goal, EW?


----------



## david (Aug 26, 2002)

Correction: Bigss, 45 post away (from 2K) and I will get this by 2 am tonight!  (I hope)

I AM the AYTOLLAH! of ROCK N ROLLA!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 26, 2002)

Hi!  I'm butterfly and I'm fade's love slave...

 oops! wrong board!!!


----------



## Dero (Aug 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Hi!  I'm butterfly and I'm fade's love slave...
> 
> oops! wrong board!!!


He,he...Good one!!!
Hmmmm,wipes and chains B.
Next door!!!


----------



## Pianomahnn (Aug 26, 2002)

post_count++;

Although I'm not a postwhore.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 26, 2002)

Sure you arent


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 26, 2002)

just want to try this new smile


----------



## david (Aug 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> just want to try this new smile



Hey Butterfly 


Bigss, 

ONLY YOU!  ONLY YOU!  I'm so glad their adding Smilies right down your alley!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 26, 2002)

the weekend warrior   me


----------



## david (Aug 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> the weekend warrior   me



One word comes to mind when you use that Smilies combo:

"GROTESQUE"


----------



## david (Aug 26, 2002)

Buuuu yeeeeaahhhhhh baby!

Right atcha ya Bigss!

2K... and the Ayatollah of Rock n Rolla is here!  Now, onto 3,000 before I leave in 3 weeks!  Do you think I'll do it Bigss?


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 27, 2002)

I dont know.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 27, 2002)

You would need to do some serious post whoring.


----------



## david (Aug 27, 2002)

Stay tuned and keep watching.  Better yet.  Go look at the Top 24 hour and the last 7 days and see whose on top.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> He,he...Good one!!!
> Hmmmm,wipes and chains B.
> Next door!!!



Wipes and chains? Are you making out with senior citizens?


----------



## david (Aug 27, 2002)

Can anyone get into the chat room?


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 27, 2002)

i can i guess i am the only one


----------



## david (Aug 27, 2002)

Give me a few moments while I switched to my laptop!


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 27, 2002)

aight


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 27, 2002)

hurry i am goin to sleep soon


----------



## david (Aug 27, 2002)

why is that I can't get in?  What OS are you using?


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2002)

Hey Bigss!

Look what I bumped up!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 2, 2002)

BUsting out the whore convention again


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 2, 2002)

it is like the two word thread it will never go away


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2002)

Well, you ever notice that we are the ones that mega post here?


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2002)

Whoops!  Actually hit submit before I could finish or was this pre meditated?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 2, 2002)

i


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 2, 2002)

dont


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 2, 2002)

know


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 2, 2002)

I am openally post whoring


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2002)

Yeah, your numbers


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2002)

are dropping


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2002)

Like Flys!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 2, 2002)

i


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 2, 2002)

know


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 2, 2002)

damn


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 2, 2002)

school


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2002)

Well, one thing.  Why are you turning this into the two word thread!  Just write your thoughts down.  Beleive me, there is time for this to go on and on and on and on and on!!!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 2, 2002)

i agree


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 2, 2002)

When you get to 3000 I am gonna delete this thread  to piss you off


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2002)

that's real funny!


----------



## Dero (Sep 2, 2002)

That would suck so baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad...
 For Dave...


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2002)

I would lose enough but I've already assembled a back up plan around the 16th of this month!

Record Setting plan!


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2002)

Hey Biggs, have you looked at your numbers alone today???    Quite impressive!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 2, 2002)

I havent got a chance yet


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 2, 2002)

57 posts a day that would be good on any other board.


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2002)

Did you know the other day my last 7 day post read, "498 post"  Told you I'd come back with a vengeance!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 2, 2002)

Iam 31 on the alltime post list and climbing


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2002)

750 post to make it to the top 15!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 2, 2002)

That will come with time


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 2, 2002)

and post whoring like this


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 2, 2002)

and bumping for no reason like now


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> That will come with time



3 months time!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 2, 2002)

and bumping again


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 2, 2002)




----------



## david (Sep 2, 2002)

cute.  Real Cute.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 2, 2002)




----------



## david (Sep 2, 2002)

Now, that is WRONG!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 2, 2002)




----------



## david (Sep 2, 2002)

See what happens when 90% of us can't get into the Chat rooms?  

= 500 mondain posts by you and I!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2002)

* Correction

In two hours!!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 2, 2002)

yes 

this is for every person who ignores me in the chat room

You know who you are SALAMON MAN


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2002)

I don't get it??  EXPLAIN!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 2, 2002)

SALAMON MAN always listened to what i said in the chat room then never asked when i talked to him


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2002)

You mean never answered or replied to you?

Yeah, there were a few of them in there like that!  Like if they were "Hawks" circling around their prey and victims.............


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 2, 2002)

yes


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2002)

Oh MY F'N Lord!!!  Bigss, you've posted a 100 almost in two hours!!!    My 7 day went back to 500!  

That is too funny!


----------



## seyone (Sep 2, 2002)

I wish I had as much free time as you guys.


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2002)

Bigss was at work (supposedly) on this lovely holiday and I trained someone for 2 hours, went shopping with the client, rode a Mtn Bike for an hour and ..... 

My excuses!  We ARE the POST WHORES!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 2, 2002)

can't believe i missed this thread i wanna  post whore too


----------



## seyone (Sep 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> My excuses!  We ARE the POST WHORES!!!



there is no doubt about that


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2002)

One last time... just to make my numbers at 2500!


----------



## seyone (Sep 2, 2002)

how long did it take you to get 2500?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 2, 2002)

it took me since march to get 742!?!?? wtf? my posts keep disapearing i was at 785 earlier today hmmmmm


----------



## seyone (Sep 2, 2002)

sounds like a mod is playing a cruel joke on you


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 2, 2002)

i bet it's that bastard cornfed or kuso or .........I probably had like 2000 posts already


----------



## Dero (Sep 2, 2002)

...and I thought I was bad!!!
You guys are just two NATURAL POST WHORES!!!
What else can I say????


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> What else can I say????



post whores rule!


----------



## seyone (Sep 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> post whores rule!



ok


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 2, 2002)

thank


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 2, 2002)

you


----------



## seyone (Sep 2, 2002)

your welcome i guess


----------



## seyone (Sep 2, 2002)

is this gonna turn into the ''one word only thread''?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 2, 2002)

ok just wanted to whore some more posts, so do you know why the sky is blue? and not island punch color?


----------



## seyone (Sep 2, 2002)

no, I can't say that i do.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 2, 2002)

R U sure?


----------



## seyone (Sep 2, 2002)

i dunno, you care to tell?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 2, 2002)

i wish i could think it has to do something with reflecting of water or somethin


----------



## seyone (Sep 2, 2002)

like it matters anyway right?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 2, 2002)

it could maybe the governmet is projecting the color with secretive writting in it and it brain washes us all 

uh oh do you know what this could be!?


----------



## seyone (Sep 2, 2002)

shit, it is all starting to make sense now.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 2, 2002)

oh no! could it be, we've stumbled upon some secret plan a "conspiracy" as we call it?


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> how long did it take you to get 2500?



Since July when I signed up


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 3, 2002)

I am back


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 3, 2002)

back


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 3, 2002)

again


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 3, 2002)

bigss is back


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 3, 2002)

tell a friend


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 3, 2002)

mr T and eminem have a child?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 3, 2002)

yes


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 3, 2002)

ew


----------



## Dero (Sep 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> mr T and eminem have a child?


Whose da poor mother?


----------



## Dero (Sep 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> bigss is back


Post whoooooring time of night?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 3, 2002)

there's nothin better to do with your time


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 3, 2002)

795


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 3, 2002)

796


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 3, 2002)

797


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 3, 2002)

798


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 3, 2002)

799


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2002)

Hey wait!

I'm up


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2002)

for some post whoring


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2002)

don't forget


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2002)

about me!!!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 3, 2002)

...But Whoring is suppose to have SOME Logistic behind it...
Not just mouth froathing!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 3, 2002)

alrighty join me in counting it's pretty fun 

oh ya 800


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2002)

My goal is to hit 1000 in 7 days!  Yeah, right!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 3, 2002)

bet cha can't


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2002)

I'm not GOING to be able to do that!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 3, 2002)

hmmm lets check the post whore status 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/top10posters.php

whoa i'm on the board for once

hey look at the top whore


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 3, 2002)

i do say my good man you are a whore (english accent)


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 3, 2002)

right behind what 2 people?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 3, 2002)

<that dude looks cool


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> ...But Whoring is suppose to have SOME Logistic behind it...
> Not just mouth froathing!!!




Maybe in your day it was but the new age is whore at all costs


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> right behind what 2 people?



i'll catch you


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 3, 2002)

by the way how has riding been treating you dero 

i havent goting the time yet to do any of that latelly


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 3, 2002)

~i've been whorin on the forum all the liv long day~


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> i'll catch you




we will see about that one


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 3, 2002)

i'm quite suprised i still have a girlfriend


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 3, 2002)

so much time spent here and not with her


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2002)

Geeze, Bigss, see what you've gone and done!  

Now Crash is singing here!

Hey, shouldn't you be with your GF!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2002)

Bigss, 

Did you see the new Thread that I created where you can get Freebies?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 3, 2002)

she wanted to go to the movies but i'm broke so i had to do some quick thinkin i said why don't you come over here and we can watch a romantic movie and cuddle


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Bigss,
> 
> Freebies?



what!? Freebies where???


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Bigss,
> 
> Did you see the new Thread that I created where you can get Freebies?



nope


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2002)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10780

This one you CLUCK!


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> so much time spent here and not with her



That is not good!

Are you going to find a job so you can start going out with her and stuff?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 3, 2002)

i'm lookin for a job but i want one of those jobs where you don't work those are pretty fun lol


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2002)

Maybe you should do security for an old folks home!    Everytime I visited my Mom's work, there'd be a security guy half a sleep!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 3, 2002)

Just wanted to post right now


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 3, 2002)

Help me I am shrinking My post count just hit rock bottom.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 3, 2002)

Any Body here?


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2002)

yeah, I'm still here


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2002)

But it seems like your not!!!!

Could it be your possibly studying??


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2002)

Oh crap!  I did see our numbers drop!


----------



## kuso (Sep 3, 2002)

You guy`s all need to get a fucking life!


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> You guy`s all need to get a fucking life!



I wonder if you'll believe me but here goes my boring life anyway!   (When I'm in town that is!!!   )


- Went to bed at 3:30 am yesterday and woke up at 7:30 am
- Went to the gym at 8:30 am and got out around 10 am
- Went to the Bank
- Went Bike Riding from 11:00 am- 1:30 pm (stopped and said hello to some friend's for 30 mins in between)
- 2:30 pm- train client till 4:45
- Trained myself at 5-6 (cardio)
- 6-8 pm Watched rerun video's that I brought back from the NORTH (150 VHS tapes!!)
- 8pm- up to this point.  Off and on on the internet and made a few phone calls to friend's.  (total talk time: 1 hr. 30 mins).

But I still managed to do the Freebie research for Bigss and whoever else wants them and repsond to emails!

Well, I'm actually going to watch an old movie with Ralph Macchio and Steve Vai called, "Crossroads"  AWESOME MOVIE!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 3, 2002)

...dave...you are ALWAYS here!
I remember..just TWO weeks ago...your post count was at my range (800)
now, you have...2500+....didn't you have just a measley 2k YESTERDAY!

Well, the guitar playing was good in it....


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ...dave...you are ALWAYS here!
> I remember..just TWO weeks ago...your post count was at my range (800)
> now, you have...2500+....didn't you have just a measley 2k YESTERDAY!
> ...




I'm not sure anymore!  I think two weeks ago or three weeks ago, I went away (locked up )

But I will be going away again, so my numbers will just slip-slip slipping away!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 3, 2002)

david you think your day was action packed? check mine

go to bed at 8:00am wake up at 2:00pm 
2:00-5:00 mess around on forum 
6:00- watch movie wit girlfriend
10:04 come back online  

wow action and a half


----------



## seyone (Sep 3, 2002)

damn that must be nice


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 3, 2002)

oh it is my friend thats one of my hard days too

normal day

sleep 6am-5pm
spend time with gf 6-9pm
play on forum 9pm-6am

it's a wonderful life


----------



## seyone (Sep 3, 2002)

my normal day
get up at 8am for work( I should be there at 8 but who cares) 
done at 4-4:30pm
shower 
go to gym or hockey
shower
Hit the bar 
try to find time for IM.com
bed around 2am.

somwhere during the day I try to make time for the Gf. she is usually the one keeping me from my IM time.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 3, 2002)

that bitch! 


man before i got a gf i only slep and played on the computer i miss those days


----------



## seyone (Sep 3, 2002)

lol they do nothing but get in the way


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 3, 2002)

i know and they like cost money! it's crap


----------



## seyone (Sep 3, 2002)

I'm glad my girlfriend doesn't read this shit


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 3, 2002)

i would be through if my girlfriend ever found out i was on this sight and who i was i can hear it now  "is this where you get your ideas from your not sweet i hate you blah blah .....


----------



## seyone (Sep 3, 2002)

yeah lol and women always end their sentences with "blah blah blah...'' or at least that all I hear


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 3, 2002)

what!? they don't start with blah blah blah??


----------



## seyone (Sep 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> what!? they don't start with blah blah blah??



I need to pay attention to the first couple of words in case she is saying "blah blah I need sex blah blah"  If I don't hear the word "sex" or anything relating to it then its back to just "blahs"


----------



## rajasingam (Sep 3, 2002)

hey dude guess how many post  i  have hit? its going to be tough to answer. think thoroughly before answering.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 3, 2002)

um, gosh...that is a toughie.....as of this moment....I'm going to guess......29?
Did I win? What do I win?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 4, 2002)

a smack in the head green bean


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

What The greens have are now in my post whore room


things have gone way too far


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2002)

we're every where, we're every where!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

Not if the Island Punches have anything to do with it.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2002)

sorry. y'all don't you just don't have the juice to over throw the power!


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> david you think your day was action packed? check mine
> 
> go to bed at 8:00am wake up at 2:00pm
> ...



Aaah, the days like this were my days of bouncing.  Previously the night before, I would bounced till 4 am and go to bed at bt/ 5:30 am-7 am minus the messing around the forum.

I always stay logged (now a days) to the forum.  Why?  No particular reason.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 4, 2002)

i stay logged sometimes cause i'm too lazy to turn off my computer or close the window


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

I bet dave is an island punch.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 4, 2002)

ya he seems like he's island punch material


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

All the cool people are punches


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

All the punches will be saved when the jelly bean Apocalypse happens


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 4, 2002)

people are cool if their punchers if they aren't they are just ordinary people


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 4, 2002)

does dave wanna be an honarable puncher?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

I dont know but he has all the great traits a island punch has


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 4, 2002)

do you know what would suck?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

what


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 4, 2002)

being a green bean


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 4, 2002)

look who's the top post whore of the day  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/top10posters.php

(it was me could of changed though )


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

Hey crashman... I'm 3rd!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> being a green bean




I know i would commit beancide If I was green


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

WOAHOOO TO ALL THE POST WHORES


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> look who's the top post whore of the day  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/top10posters.php
> 
> (it was me could of changed though )




 Today isnt really a posting day for me.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

I am too tierd


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

damn I meant tired


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

me too


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

tired, that is


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

what a tummy ache I've had


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

I dont feel like moving and today is an off day


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

Got to see Tom Cruise today...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

so glad I didn't puke on him


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

Yeah i read that post


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

why u put it in the online dairies


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

cause it was happening right then


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

and those gals don't venture out of there too often


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

o


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

not much of a talker, are you


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

sleepy


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

very sleepy


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

You know that in 1000 more post i will be tied with you


----------



## seyone (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> so glad I didn't puke on him




you should have, that would have been funny


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

1000 huh?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

just


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

... and I beat you for top post whore for today


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

cant stop


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

... better get busy if you want to catch up


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

my post whorin


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

I am a big fish in a small pond butterfly when it comes to post whoring


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

I see david lurking around now


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

David's around???


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

Darn...


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

yup


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

He's one major post whorin fool


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

I am wasting my time if he starts posting


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

Gotta love em


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> He's one major post whorin fool



I agree


----------



## seyone (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> I see david lurking around now



... and there is no point in even trying


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

Yeah, with all those polls he's so fond of


----------



## seyone (Sep 4, 2002)

and i still can't vote on polls


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> ... and there is no point in even trying



I am just going raise my post count and then off to bed for me


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

Well, at the moment


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm 30+ posts ahead of him


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

g


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

for today, that is


----------



## seyone (Sep 4, 2002)

I need to start going to be earlier too, it just never happens.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

o


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

d


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

So, we'll see if he's man enough to catch up


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

n


----------



## seyone (Sep 4, 2002)

those are some shitty posts.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

i


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> I need to start going to be earlier too, it just never happens.


amen


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

what the hell it wont let me post the letter g


----------



## seyone (Sep 4, 2002)

it wont??


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

I was trying to say good night everyone


----------



## seyone (Sep 4, 2002)

g


----------



## seyone (Sep 4, 2002)

worked for me


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

seyone u like asian chicks


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

g


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

worked for me too


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

I want an hot asian midget for some reason.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

g


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

it works now


----------



## seyone (Sep 4, 2002)

i love asian women


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

that's weird


----------



## seyone (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm not into midgets however.


----------



## seyone (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> that's weird



what, that i like asians??


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

that you suddenly have the urge to do an Asian little person


----------



## seyone (Sep 4, 2002)

thats him , not me


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> damn I meant tired



Nice.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

DAMN


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

His ears must have been a burnin'


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Gotta love em



Hello everyone!  No top honors for me tonight!    I think Butterfly's doing great!  Beating all of you!!!  Heh-he! 

I had a million and one calls tonight, a workout session from hell and a computer to set up along with a million other things for this gal!  In other words, for once, I actually was working!  


Ewwwww!  Yuckk!  I hate that word!  W-O-R-K!  Just kidding!  Can't wait till' school finishes!


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2002)

Oh, and I can't wait till' my travelling around the east coast ends as well!  I haven't even jumped on the plane yet and I'm already sick of it!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

Whew!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

Guess Kuso is asleep or more likely, passed out drunk


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> ya he seems like he's island punch material



What the hell is an Island Punch??


----------



## seyone (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> What the hell is an Island Punch??



was wondering the same thing


----------



## Mudge (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> I want an hot asian midget for some reason.



There is one in porn, I saw her on the Howard Stern show.

What in heck happened to this thread? It exploded...


----------



## seyone (Sep 4, 2002)

How come midget porn is so expensive, shouldn't it be half off?


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> How come midget porn is so expensive, shouldn't it be half off?



  Unbelievable!  That's mean!


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2002)

HEY!  JUST TO LET YOU KNOW, I HAVE SOMETHING IN STORE FOR YOU ALL TOMORROW WHEN I HAVE MY SENSES BACK!  

KEEP WATCHING!  MUUUWWWAAHH AH AHHHA HHAA HAAA!

PS.  I read some of your post whore comments tonight and I was rather entertained!


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2002)

Think of it as the Novel you may have once read in your life....

THE MONKEY'S PAW!


----------



## kuso (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Guess Kuso is asleep or more likely, passed out drunk



Don`t think I did hear that  

I`ve been working my ass off this week.......hopefully whoring on here later tonight


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

hehehe


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> PS.  I read some of your post whore comments tonight and I was rather entertained!


That must be b/c I chose to bless them with my presence... right?  uhm, right?????


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> Don`t think I did hear that
> ...





You GOT called out.  Not By MMAFITER, Not by Bigss but by Butterfly!  

GF is re watching that stinkin' movie, "Crossroads"  LOL!!!!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> HEY!  JUST TO LET YOU KNOW, I HAVE SOMETHING IN STORE FOR YOU ALL TOMORROW WHEN I HAVE MY SENSES BACK!
> 
> KEEP WATCHING!  MUUUWWWAAHH AH AHHHA HHAA HAAA!
> ...



uh oh, don't tell me its parts 6 and 7


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> That must be b/c I chose to bless them with my presence... right?  uhm, right?????




You've SHOCKED us all tonight but I for ONE am grateful to see you in this area!!!  

Yes, I ADMIT IT, your presence has LIVENED up the room 110%.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

thanks for saying that!!!


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> uh oh, don't tell me its parts 6 and 7



Oh, that's just pebbles in the lake compared to what's in store tomorrow and in and around the 16th of September!

PS.  The T-Shirt posts, it's not 6, 7 or 8.  It's a DAMN Trilogy!  LOL!!!!


----------



## kuso (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, if I`m gonna be called out I`d rather it be from a beautiful babe that one of you ugly fucks


----------



## seyone (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> Well, if I`m gonna be called out I`d rather it be from a beautiful babe that one of you ugly fucks



LMAO


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> Well, if I`m gonna be called out I`d rather it be from a beautiful babe that one of you ugly fucks




I almost agreed with you on that!!!!!

Butterfly= Definitely BEAUTIFUL!!!!!

Ugly Fucks--------  ??? (no comment.)


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2002)

*Tomorrow!!!*

And he saith unto me, Seal not the sayings of the prophecy of this book: for the time is at hand.

He that is unjust, let him be unjust still: and he which is filthy, let him be filthy still: and he that is righteous, let him be righteous still: and he that is holy, let him be holy still. 

And, behold, I coming back soon!   

I am the Alpha and Ome'ga, the beginning and the end, the first and the last.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

Thanks for that Kuso & David!!!

You guys scored extra brownie points tonight


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

man i missed some whorin i'm not even on the whore list anymore


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

butterfly i think your super beatiful can i get some brownie points too


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> What the hell is an Island Punch??




it's a secret club where all the cool people are it's the Island punches vs. the green apple's (i think the green apples are secretly all gay so i don't think you wanna be one of them) so join us


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> GF is re watching that stinkin' movie, "Crossroads"  LOL!!!!!




You mean the best movie ever


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Thanks for that Kuso & David!!!
> 
> You guys scored extra brownie points tonight



Thanks!


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the best movie ever



Bigss,

You NEVER saw it!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> 
> 
> What in heck happened to this thread? It exploded...



Butterfly, Bigss and Crash made it blossom!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> butterfly i think your super beatiful can i get some brownie points too


No   you didn't say it like you meant it.


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

Bigss and his ASIAN OBSESSIONS!   


$5 dolla....... $5  for wet

$25 dolla for touch-e

$50 dolla and u have da' whole ting'!


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

HERE I COME!  YOU WERE ALL WARNED!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)




----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> HERE I COME!  YOU WERE ALL WARNED!!!!




oh shit


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

That's right!  Pay careful attention to the numbers!!!


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

Damn!

My friend's are signing into their MSN Chat and are going to try to attempt to mess my onslaught!


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

Hmmmn..... ain't going to happen!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

Onslaught of what... I haven't seen anything yet!


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

the day is young


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

mmmmn... can you all smell what I'm cookin'


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

What are you some pro wrestler turned actor now?


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

The Rock is great and way better than Hulk Hogan in all aspects


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

I'm a ric flair fan, as if you couldn't tell.


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Onslaught of what... I haven't seen anything yet!



Your talking to a guy who didn't sleep for 34 hours!!!!  

I'm feelin' the same way however, I may be going out and having a few too many drinks as the last hurrah with the gang before I leave in 14 days!


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

Oh yeah... mondain post... here it comes!!!

Hi EVERYONE!!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

last night bigss had single letter posts


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

Yeah, I saw it !  At least your reading full sentences and not two word post or 1 letter post.

You gotta love Bigss though!


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

he tries


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

so hard


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

can't fault him for that.


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

that number is funny!

2 666


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

but now you re at 2667


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

Seyone's reminded me of # 6.  Ooooh, how could I have missed that!


Let's all thank Seyone's encouragement to the "POST WHORE... me!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Sep 5, 2002)

David, your are truly the king of Post Whores!!


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> David, your are truly the king of Post Whores!!



Not really.  Not after Oct 7th can anyone say that!  Unless I quit school, quit my (Co-op) job, quit training the two gals, quit my own training, quit the GF....


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

Were my eyes deceiving me because I could've sworn I saw a post thread labeled, "You Fukking whore"?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Sep 5, 2002)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10849
Yeah, this one......


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

A Ha!  There it is!  I wonder why it wasn't listed in the front page???


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

Striving to get past the 4's


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

and this


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

better do


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

it bc/


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

bigss


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

says so


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

there!  I have to go to the gym now!


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

Till then all!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

bye David


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

hope you


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

have a


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

great workout!


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

your are


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

too funny


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

and too cool


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

see you online again, tonight??!?!?!?!


----------



## Mudge (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> see you online again, tonight??!?!?!?!



BE BACK IN 3 MINUTES!


----------



## Mudge (Sep 5, 2002)

Whew, I sure did miss everyone, its good to be back!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Sep 5, 2002)

we missed you.


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

I'm back!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 5, 2002)

good for you


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

Oh yeah???

What's up Bigss?  Gla d to see your on!  Good thing B'Fly ain't on tonight to waste you Jabroni's again!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 5, 2002)

haha


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Seyone's reminded me of # 6.  Ooooh, how could I have missed that!
> 
> 
> Let's all thank Seyone's encouragement to the "POST WHORE... me!




I want no credit for that, I was just showing you how to count.


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

Do I smell # 7 coming on?


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

at least you have your numbers in order this time


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

I'll probably hold out on that!  Don't forget about 12 days from now!  It is just around the corner!


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

oh yeah, thats still almost 2 weeks.
wow finally hit 3,000


----------



## Mudge (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I'm back!



I swear both of you guys have stacked up about 400 posts in the last week??? EESH!


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

david probably has but I know I haven't


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

he is actually over 500!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

Hi


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

how is everyone


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

tongiht?


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

been better how about you?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

had a most intense


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

leg workout


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

oh yeah?


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

didn't puke though did you?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

No, felt ok today


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

unlike last week


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

that feeling was SO strong


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

took me 2 hrs to complete the workout


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

2hrs damn


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

it's very seldom that i am in the gym over an hour.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

interesting


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

are you making the progress you want?


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

when I train yes. the last couple of weeks have been hard because of my hockey playoffs.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

where do you play hockey at?


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> he is actually over 500!!



Yeah, but your coming real close though!

So isn't B'Fly!


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

I play hockey all over  for 2-3 teams on and off.


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

I am not anywhere close to 500


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

GO TO BED DAVID!!!

_so I can catch up with you for today  _


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

2-3 teams?  Well then I guess you don't play college hockey... what level do you play at?


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Hi



Hi B'Fly!


How is the leg challenge coming?  I've haven't seen much of Erilaya's results lately.  I know she was on that two week business road trip!

the road is a tough place to keep up the workout with!


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 2-3 teams?  Well then I guess you don't play college hockey... what level do you play at?



I play mostly roller hockey now, haven't played ice hockey in over a year. I played a little pro rollerhockey but not right now.  most of the teams i play for are at the A or B level.  my teams have played and won a lot of tournaments around the country.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

Hey David... guess you missed my last post in here


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

leg challenge is going well


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

I just finished week IV tonight


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Hey David... guess you missed my last post in here



Missed it?  Pretended I didn't see it!  

Proceed you two.  I'm actually cookin' things up in a different area!


Laura Enea says, "Catch me Now"


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

Think I'll go put my food in the fridge


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

then go to bed


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

maybe I'll wake fade up


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

I could put a cold wet wash clothe on his bare naked body


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

we don't want to hear about his naked body.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

aawwhh, butt it's so hot & yummy!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

and he's all pumped up right now too


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

i'd rather hear about the food in your fridge.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

post whores?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

cause he worked out his arms & shoulders tonight


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

are you out there?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

found this great new ketchup...


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> post whores?




not me


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

it's got no sugar and no carbs


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> found this great new ketchup...




not the green stuff???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

holy crap i jumped into the middle of somethin lol


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> post whores?


I don't know who he's talking to???


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

no not green


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

it's KETO


www.lifeservices.com


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

green ketchup sounds like an awsome convo you got goin


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> oh yeah, thats still almost 2 weeks.
> wow finally hit 3,000



I intend to hit this number TONIGHT!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

Remember that onslaught I was describing that was going to happen around 14 days.  Well, I decided it's going to start also, tonight!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

David


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

You are


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> we don't want to hear about his naked body.



He means he'd rather see more pictures!  Like the one that Scream'n (thread starter) did!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

*INSANE *


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

I don't


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

want to


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

even TRY to win that battle


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

i can win


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> I intend to hit this number TONIGHT!!!!



... and break w8's post count by the months end??


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

mmmnn.. Loin Chops!  Subliminally I saw this somewhere!!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

I got's a whole lotta whoring to do before i catch up with you whores!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

mmmm hot chicks i see them everywhere


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> I got's a whole lotta whoring to do before i catch up with you whores!!!!!



hello fellow island puncher


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> He means he'd rather see more pictures!



I believe it was kuso that wanted to see pictures.


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> I got's a whole lotta whoring to do before i catch up with you whores!!!!!



they are whores aren't they


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

good evening sir, have you lined up any potential applicants yet?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> they are whores aren't they



no


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> they are whores aren't they



I think i would upgrade them to sluts now, they are almost doing this for a living ( taking sick daysw to post more i bet)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> good evening sir, have you lined up any potential applicants yet?



hello general 

yes Bigss is a member long time fellow co-creater 

and we are currently taking aplications to the island punch brotherhood


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

crashman are you maiking a run at 1000 tonight??


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

excellent i was just looking at a thread about breast in the pic room, looks like lots of potential island punchers there


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> 
> ( taking sick daysw to post more i bet)



sick days from doing nothin? and my gf doesn't count she can come over anytime


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

where did


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

B'fly run


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

off to?


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

thats alot of posts and he isnt david


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> sick days from doing nothin? and my gf doesn't count she can come over anytime



ahh doing nothing i remember those days, enjoy them while ya can they're gone to quick.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> 
> 
> I think i would upgrade them to sluts now, they are almost doing this for a living ( taking sick daysw to post more i bet)


Who needs sick days???

I post when I'm at work


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> excellent i was just looking at a thread about breast in the pic room, looks like lots of potential island punchers there



recrute my good man recrute! 


yea i'm goin for 1000 tonight  then i'm gonna do a post on how i'm i'm at 1000 and whore some more


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

Probably to bed with fade


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

wow, you


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

guys are


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

Had to put those loin chops in the fridge


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

posting like madmen!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

i dunno i think it's possible, but no i bow to the elite whores i assume david is in that club?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

GOOD NIGHT


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

MY DEAR LITTLE POST WHORES


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

WET DREAMS TO ALL


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

posting like madmen but feeling so .......dirty   im a dirty whore wanna be


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> 
> 
> ahh doing nothing i remember those days, enjoy them while ya can they're gone to quick.




ya i might have to get a job  GF's! cost $!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

AND TO ALL A GOOD NIGHT


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> WET DREAMS TO ALL



will do ...........


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> GOOD NIGHT




Goodnight sweet butterfly


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

me what?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> 
> ya i might have to get a job  GF's! cost $!



preach it brudda preach it!!!!!! im broke myself and i have a job  lmao


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> me what?




you gay haha jk


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

L


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

M


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> 
> 
> preach it brudda preach it!!!!!! im broke myself and i have a job  lmao



I don't know what i want more; sit home and not work; or her


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

A


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

O


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

shit, I was in an Instant mesage and posted it here by mistake


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

ha ha!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

900 YEEEHA! actully 901. 99 more to go


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> I don't know what i want more; sit home and not work; or her


have you thought of her getting a job and then you can continue to sit on your "ass" fake an injury perhaps?? LOL


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> 
> have you thought of her getting a job and then you can continue to sit on your "ass" fake an injury perhaps?? LOL



a broken leg wouldn't hurt that much and i can be lazier!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

99's nothing, you'll have it done in no time, was it djd that 100 in an hour or was that bigss? either way time to smash a record i think


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> i dunno i think it's possible, but no i bow to the elite whores i assume david is in that club?




david is that club


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

G'night B'Fly!


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

I can't believe


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

how far this


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

thread is going on


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

It's worst than that Does HHH juice!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> 
> david is that club



i'm gonna try matching david post for post tonight


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> a broken leg wouldn't hurt that much and i can be lazier!



gotta fake something you can use to your advantage, a back injury maybe, then ya can b/s and say doctor ordered you to hit the gym and work on it for six months.


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

Good idea and i'll have her be on top all the time cause it hurts my back if she isn't


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

"Not only am i the president I am also a member" of the whore club for men!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> Good idea and i'll have her be on top all the time cause it hurts my back if she isn't



there ya go now yer thinking with the right head !!!!!  lol


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

I've got two weeks off and no life ( in about a week) you guys are gonna see some real whoring then!!!!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

is everbody typing slow or am i the only whore on the corner???


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

See if you can catch Bigss!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

i'm whorin just went to get a soda and whore some other posts


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

what is he up to?? (# wise?)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

BjUaFyF see how many posts you can whore tonight you need more


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> Good idea and i'll have her be on top all the time cause it hurts my back if she isn't



Damn brother!  So you did finally end up nailing her?

Ummn... dates are now over, right?


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

there is no way I'm hitting my 3,000


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

i started with 40 so ill be happy at 100 for tonight! 95 to go crashman!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> is everbody typing slow or am i the only whore on the corner???



working other corners at the moment.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

not quite (end of dating ) but i'll be done soon


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> there is no way I'm hitting my 3,000



No way man, wrong attitude gotta maintain a positive attitude, 
YOU CAN DO IT


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

you can make 300 easy!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> working other corners at the moment.



ooooh you really are a whore!!!!! lmao


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

oops! 3000


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

why edit a post when you can just make a new one


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

300 hundred eh, well ill definatley try!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

300 might be tricky


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

ha thought you were talking to me, but why go back and delete the post, need the numbers!!!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> It's worst than that Does HHH juice!




or that 2 word only thread.
did I already post this? I can't remember.


----------



## rajasingam (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> um, gosh...that is a toughie.....as of this moment....I'm going to guess......29?
> Did I win? What do I win?


 
     yeah dude, u r right . as for the prize u will get 
 a certificate that states that u r the big winner in who wants to be a millionaire and lol from me  :


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

Well, we'll see!  I'm not going anywhere at 2:55 am!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

so you guys know that you'ld better stay on the good side of bigss, as the starter of the post he can delete the whole thread anytime, taking our posts with it


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

everyone guess what!


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

its 2 55 already?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

what??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> so you guys know that you'ld better stay on the good side of bigss, as the starter of the post he can delete the whole thread anytime, taking our posts with it



i think thats his plan


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

> what??



Chicken butt!


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> so you guys know that you'ld better stay on the good side of bigss, as the starter of the post he can delete the whole thread anytime, taking our posts with it




I believe that once a thread is replyed to it can't be deleted except by a mod.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

84 to go!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

2:55 it's only 12:00 here, i got hours of catch up time left , sometimes living this far north has it's advantages, but then you guys will be up earlier than me, ahh shit one of those :if a tree falls in the woods......" things


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that once a thread is replyed to it can't be deleted except by a mod.



hope so , why you got plans to ruffle some feathers?? lol, j/k


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that once a thread is replyed to it can't be deleted except by a mod.



ok new plan guess  DO NOT! make fun of kuso


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

fuq trees


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

... wrong thread


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> fuq trees



fuq em in the ear!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> fuq trees



huh? im lost


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> ... wrong thread



oh well just got me 2 posts


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

lol


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

your post 69! BjUaFyF


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, but I have to agree!  That two letter thread was getting out of hand.... but then again, it's magically now appearing everywhere!  

Inspiration: Bigss


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

me to, thirty to go to crack one hundred!! Hey just so you guys know, im Jay and im new, it's nice to whore it up with y'all and rack up the numbers, livin way up north in Canada. back to whoring.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> your post 69! BjUaFyF



should just stayed there and savoured 69


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> ok new plan guess  DO NOT! make fun of kuso



Actually Bigss CAN also DELETE this thread!  SERIOUSLY!


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

I have to go check the numbers.  I am going to be SHOCKED when I see this!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Actually Bigss CAN also DELETE this thread!  SERIOUSLY!



i thought that was a possobility, hello bigss sir nice to meet you


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

bigss wouldn't do that to his fellow punch brothers


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Nope, but I have to agree!  That two letter thread was getting out of hand.... but then again, it's magically now appearing everywhere!
> ...




yeah, no doubt.  

2 letters? he's down to 1


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> bigss wouldn't do that to his fellow punch brothers



thats right he's a puncher, no worries then


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> 
> 
> thats right he's a puncher, no worries then



atleast we're safe


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

so i have a question, does the live chat not work on this site?


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Actually Bigss CAN also DELETE this thread!  SERIOUSLY!




really??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

probably does but who wants to live chat when you can get free posts


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> so i have a question, does the live chat not work on this site?




it has never worked for me


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2002)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/top10posters.php

Nice....  366 new post since I got at 11 pm!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

butterfly has quite an edge on me


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/top10posters.php
> 
> Nice....  366 new post since I got at 11 pm!



a good four hours of heavy posting eh, a 400 a day post average.....wow


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> 
> it has never worked for me



Ever since I got rid of IE 6.0 version and reformatted my C: Drive, it hasn't worked for me either.  However, it works on my laptop!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> butterfly has quite an edge on me



on almost everyone !!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

holy crap!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> 
> it has never worked for me



odd, i keep logging in but no one is ever around, it seems to work for me, but maybe not since nobodys ever there lol


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> holy crap!



???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

lol


----------



## seyone (Sep 6, 2002)

yeah, butterfly kicks our asses


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

400 posts a day thats insane!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> 
> 
> odd, i keep logging in but no one is ever around, it seems to work for me, but maybe not since nobodys ever there lol




no, I just get a blank screen


----------



## seyone (Sep 6, 2002)

chat doesn't like me. and I still can't vote on polls


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> yeah, butterfly kicks our asses



i know, probably cause everyone wants to talk to a beautiful girl but thats cool i would too


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 6, 2002)

yeah djd's average has got to be getting up there, probably not quite there yet, wierd about the chat room!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> i know, probably cause everyone wants to talk to a beautiful girl but thats cool i would too



excellent job at flattery my friend, have you been rehearsing in the mirror?? lmao j/k


----------



## seyone (Sep 6, 2002)

IM just doesn't like me.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)




----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> IM just doesn't like me.



lol, you're not on a mac are ya??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> IM just doesn't like me.



what are the oods?


----------



## seyone (Sep 6, 2002)

i have never owned a mac


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 6, 2002)

wow only


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 6, 2002)

18 to go


----------



## seyone (Sep 6, 2002)

maybe i would have better luck if i had.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 6, 2002)

17


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 6, 2002)

16


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

macs are crap


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> i have never owned a mac


had to ask


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

67 to go


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 67 to go



oops i mean 64


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> macs are crap



they can be good for animation and movie making, but as far as compatability with most web related stuff they suck


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

ya


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 6, 2002)

i was thinking of bieng a real whore and just counting down to a hundred, but i won't be that cheesy


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

hell ya my connection just boosted on my dorian yates vidoe only an hour to go!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 6, 2002)

so where ya from crashman??


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> hell ya my connection just boosted on my dorian yates vidoe only an hour to go!



only an hour eh, lol


----------



## seyone (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> 
> 
> they can be good for animation and movie making, but as far as compatability with most web related stuff they suck



I just hate computers altogether. thats why I am never on mine


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

From california u? what about you seyone? david? you too  (i'll get everyone some posts)


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> I just hate computers altogether. thats why I am never on mine



3,055 post says different their, seyone!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 6, 2002)

california eh, up in British Columbia myself a little town Prince George, big enuff to be on maps though!! lol better than the town i moved from too, used to live in a population of 4,000


----------



## seyone (Sep 6, 2002)

philly


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> i was thinking of bieng a real whore and just counting down to a hundred, but i won't be that cheesy



Someone did DO that.  I know, I was one of them but my count down was only 3!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> philly



i hear you guys get some pretty harsh winters there too, a fellow snowman??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> I just hate computers altogether. thats why I am never on mine



i thought  your girlfriend wouldn't let you  or took up all your time lol


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Someone did DO that.  I know, I was one of them but my count down was only 3!



well for three ya gotta do it ,lol


----------



## seyone (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> 3,055 post says different their, seyone!



ok, so Im on it once in a while.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Someone did DO that.  I know, I was one of them but my count down was only 3!



i just remeber counting my posts awhile back


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 6, 2002)

i'ld like to know your definition of "all the time" seyone lmao


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> ok, so Im on it once in a while.


----------



## seyone (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> 
> 
> i hear you guys get some pretty harsh winters there too, a fellow snowman??




we used to, but this past December I was hanging up my christmas lights inmy shorts.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 6, 2002)

which do you guys prefer an morning workout or evening workout??


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> From california u? what about you seyone? david? you too  (i'll get everyone some posts)



I went to CCSU (Central Connecticut State University) For a Semester, UCF (Univ. of Central Florida) and currently taking my MCSE course at New Horizons..  www.newhorizons.com

Should be finished soon.

I am From Florida but on a tour of the East coast!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> 
> we used to, but this past December I was hanging up my christmas lights inmy shorts.



lol, i was shovelling the snow off my roof so you could see my christmas lights lol


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

nice dave, nice.


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> which do you guys prefer an morning workout or evening workout??



BOth


----------



## seyone (Sep 6, 2002)

Im actually not on that often. when I do come around I usually stay a while though.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> which do you guys prefer an morning workout or evening workout??



evening but i usally get lazy and don't


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 6, 2002)

have to say im an eveining guy myself, way to grumpy and lazy in the am to be anywhere near people!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 6, 2002)

late afternoon.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 6, 2002)

almost there!!! 2 to go!!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 6, 2002)

damn 22 pages already


----------



## seyone (Sep 6, 2002)

shit that damn racoon is back


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 6, 2002)

lol, i forgot about the middle of the day


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

most of the time i don't have a problem workin out my god dam diet is so hard to keep track of it sux


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 6, 2002)

and since this will be my 100th post I have reached my goal for the evening and am off to bed, have a goodnight guys, seeya again


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> shit that damn racoon is back



got a .22 handy?


----------



## seyone (Sep 6, 2002)

I wish, it is really pissing me off


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> and since this will be my 100th post I have reached my goal for the evening and am off to bed, have a goodnight guys, seeya again



goodnight punch brotha


----------



## seyone (Sep 6, 2002)

later Bj


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> I wish, it is really pissing me off




put a steak in the middle of a ring of gasoline


----------



## seyone (Sep 6, 2002)

this bastard is huge and isn't afraid of me.


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> this bastard is huge and isn't afraid of me.



Some people eat racoons!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

anythings afriand of being on the inside of a flaming ring


----------



## seyone (Sep 6, 2002)

its too late at night for all that trouble. maybe I can set something up tommorrow


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Some people eat racoons!



some people go swiming when it snows


----------



## seyone (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Some people eat racoons!




lol, yeah I forgot you are from the south


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> its too late at night for all that trouble. maybe I can set something up tommorrow



no one would know what to think if they saw a flaming racoon run by lol


----------



## seyone (Sep 6, 2002)

I am never gonna be able to get up tomorow morn.


----------



## seyone (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> no one would know what to think if they saw a flaming racoon run by lol



yeah it would be interesting.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

i should get up early tomorrow so i can go to sleep ealry tomorrow night and get a good sleep for my birthday


----------



## seyone (Sep 6, 2002)

let me be the first to wish you an early happy b day


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> yeah it would be interesting.



it running down the niebors lawns leaving a flaming trail in it's wake


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> let me be the first to wish you an early happy b day



Thank you


----------



## seyone (Sep 6, 2002)

it would look better at night but everyone but me would be in bed


----------



## seyone (Sep 6, 2002)

well I'm out, good night all


----------



## seyone (Sep 6, 2002)

almost time to get up, damn


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

Goodnight


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> 
> lol, yeah I forgot you are from the south



Not I !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is GROSS!


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2002)

Happy Birthday, dude.

Your GF is getting you a present, right?


----------



## seyone (Sep 6, 2002)

how old r u gonna be?


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2002)

Here are the latest results.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/top10posters.php


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Happy Birthday, dude.
> 
> Your GF is getting you a present, right?




thanks  

she better be! or i'm gonna go get a new one  

are really gonna make me do math seyone?


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2002)

I had 453 some odd new post since 11 pm last night.  Between you, butterfly and I, we were 2/3rds of that number and Crash, bj made up the rest.  Imagine if Bigss was feeling better and he posted?  NOW that would be FUNNY to see the numbers then!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

MAN! i got whored down to 4th!


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> almost time to get up, damn



I think


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2002)

I'll take


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2002)

a little


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

i just know that i'm gettin tired and it's only like 1 here i had to get up early and go to lunch with my best friends girlfriend


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2002)

nap for


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2002)

now and be back up in 4 hours!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

hahahaha nighty night


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2002)

seyone is still on.  He must be watching a porno!


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2002)

g'night


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2002)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/top10posters.php

The final statistics.  Now, who said they were going to knock me off the number one spot?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> seyone is still on.  He must be watching a porno!



he needs to relax himself before he goes to sleep


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

k i'm goin to bed now


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

Good


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

Night


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

EVERYONE!!


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2002)

I thought Seyone would never go to bed!    (me too!)


----------



## seyone (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> seyone is still on.  He must be watching a porno!



LOL no, I was stuck in an instant message for a while, I did however watch some porn a short while ago.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

You guys must have NO LIVES


----------



## seyone (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> You guys must have NO LIVES



LMAO  this is coming from Ms. I have 138 posts in the last 24 hrs.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> LMAO  this is coming from Ms. I have 138 posts in the last 24 hrs.


Hey... I was just waiting for my loin chops to cook and cool


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

...and fade was off playing with his new bird instead of me 

I feel so neglected


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

rain, rain


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

go away


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

come again


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

another day


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> You guys must have NO LIVES



I won't be on that much today so I WILL ALLOW someone to post at the TOP this time!   

From the movie, "Quick and the Dead" Gene Hackman once said, "If you saw the sunrise the next day, it's because I allowed you to".  In this case, if you placed top honors in posting, it's because I allowed you to place top honors"  

I'm just teasing you all!

I told Bigss that I was going to get 3000 post before the 20th of this month!

He said, "No way... unless you do some MAJOR whoring"!

Done!


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> LOL no, I was stuck in an instant message for a while, I did however watch some porn a short while ago.



SEE!!!!!!  SEE!!!!  

Who was in it or did it matter??


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> ...and fade was off playing with his new bird instead of me
> 
> I feel so neglected



But the Bird is just a baby!!!!  Hee-Hee!


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2002)

Further to boot (physically I got booted from the bed from May-July due to our puppy!)


----------



## seyone (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> 
> Who was in it or did it matter??



at this point it doesn't matter. I no longer have a girlfriend


----------



## kuso (Sep 6, 2002)

Shit buddy....sorry to hear that!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2002)

welcome to my own personal hell...


----------



## seyone (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Shit buddy....sorry to hear that!



It really sucks, she is the first girl that I have ever truely cared about. when I was with her she is the only thing I thought about.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

did i miss something?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2002)

dang, buddy-
you had it bad...


----------



## kuso (Sep 6, 2002)

Very bad.....is it over over, or like a wake up call type of over?


----------



## seyone (Sep 6, 2002)

she says she is tired of me always being too busy for her. I don't get it. I spend as much time with her  as humanly possible. I work alot and play alot of hockey but other than that I am always with her. I guess she wants more.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

sorry for jumping in right here but i'm guessing you and your girl broke up?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2002)

sounds as if she feels she isn't ranking too highly in your list of priorities.
I've been there too...


----------



## seyone (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> sounds as if she feels she isn't ranking too highly in your list of priorities.
> I've been there too...



It seems that is what she thinks...
I not sure if I am fortunate or unfortunate but this is the first time In my 25 yrs I have ever felt this way. In the past I have not let myself get this close.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2002)

well, bubba-
if she is worth fighting for, you might have to cut back on other activities...
you know, that whole priority of life thing.....I'm still trying to figure it out..


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2002)

This thread


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2002)

cannot die


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2002)

ever never ever!


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2002)

Although no one


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2002)

is currently on


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2002)

I have gone to the gym to train the client!  and myself!

Legs day.  Whaaa-hoooo!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 7, 2002)

LEG DAY SUCKS!!
i have to do that later tonight or actully i might just take a night off


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2002)

Closing ever so slowly on to 3K!


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> LEG DAY SUCKS!!
> i have to do that later tonight or actully i might just take a night off



 !


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2002)

dang, Dave-
your posting numbers are truely sick!

I over slept this afternoon, so didn't get to get to the gym...maybe I'll be able to and knock out a few miles running later tonight while at work, if not too busy


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 7, 2002)

i wanna get drunk  but i think thats bad for body building


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2002)

well, call it a cheat day and go nutz. Just think But that killer hang over when you load up that squat bar......


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2002)

sniff!  Ever drawing so close to the 3K!  Whoooooo!

I haven't look at the summary of my post #'s, yet.  I'm afraid to look!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 7, 2002)

david you post an average of 52 post per day you truely are a whore


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> david you post an average of 52 post per day you truely are a whore



You mean that it?  I had it up to 62 per day at one time!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2002)

damn, dude, you're SLACKING!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 7, 2002)

don't let us down david you must take the leed as top post whore by christmas


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2002)

No way!  After this.   I'm going to be strolling!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 7, 2002)

sure


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2002)

Strolling...STROLLING????
What are you, 80? 

You sound like John Travolta in 'Staying Alive'..
"I just wanna strut"


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 7, 2002)

he is 1 away from 3000!


----------



## kuso (Sep 7, 2002)

here we go


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 7, 2002)

~DRUM ROLL~


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2002)

dam, I think he really did go 'strolling'......

Hey Kuso, what's up bud?


----------



## kuso (Sep 7, 2002)

Hey Burner....not much here......it`s Sunday morning and I`m trying to decide weather to do Legs again or just cardio....

What a life  LOL

How bout you?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 7, 2002)

sunday? thought it was saturday man is my b-day over with already!


----------



## kuso (Sep 7, 2002)

Sunday morning here....yep...you`re a has been


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2002)

YO ADRIAN, I DID IT!!!   I DID IT!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 7, 2002)

hey kuso i was thinkin about taking japanese for a forien language is it worth goin to japan?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> YO ADRIAN, I DID IT!!!   I DID IT!!!!




you whore


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2002)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/top10posters.php

My daily post aren't bad but, is that 7 day post correct?  705?  Who holds that record, Kuso??


----------



## kuso (Sep 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> 
> hey kuso i was thinkin about taking japanese for a forien language is it worth goin to japan?



If you really want to be able to speak it YES!! I see people here all the time that majored in Japanese and while thier reading kicks ass, they can`t speak for shit!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 7, 2002)

i'm pullin second in both areas


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> If you really want to be able to speak it YES!! I see people here all the time that majored in Japanese and while thier reading kicks ass, they can`t speak for shit!!



can you speak it?


----------



## kuso (Sep 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> can you speak it?



Pretty much......not the polite way though....I learnt at pubs, not textbooks.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 7, 2002)

haha is it fun there?  oh and is there alot of cartoons? i like cartoons


----------



## kuso (Sep 7, 2002)

Fucking cartoons everywhere.....lots of them for adults 

Is it fun?!?!?!?! Depends on where you live I guess.....it can be great, but it can suck big time too. For a young single guy though......it`s fucking awsome if you have no morals


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 7, 2002)

no morals indeed  hmmm adult cartoons


----------



## kuso (Sep 7, 2002)

Sounding better eh? LOL


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 7, 2002)

much dam now i gotta go learn that crap next semester son-kuso lol


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2002)

hmmm, moderate pain....or whole body, trembling, no strength left, pray for death pain....
I'd go for the leg day. I'm just kind of a sadist like that...


----------



## kuso (Sep 7, 2002)

Crash...thats kuso-san  lol



> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hmmm, moderate pain....or whole body, trembling, no strength left, pray for death pain....
> I'd go for the leg day. I'm just kind of a sadist like that...



Yeah.....my plan WAS legs, but my hams are still a bit sore from deads two days ago..... still don`t know though as I won`t be able to go back for 6 days after today


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Crash...thats kuso-san  lol




what would be kuso-chan


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2002)

ok girly man (that would be you, Kuso)
Deads woirk your hams....SQUATS work your quads. 
Leg extensions work your quads.
now, what's your excuse?

I do my deads on back day, then legs a couple days after.
Make it happen!
remember: train like a runner....look like a runner!


----------



## kuso (Sep 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> 
> what would be kuso-chan



Kuso-chan would be the cute way....hense I would think you are gay!!!  Babes are ol to use chan for though, and some guy`s names.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 7, 2002)

soh.....(that means sh!t right?)


----------



## kuso (Sep 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ok girly man (that would be you, Kuso)
> Deads woirk your hams....SQUATS work your quads.
> Leg extensions work your quads.
> ...



LOL.....feel better after that vent? 

Actually, if you had noticed it the training forum a few weeks back, I blew my knee out squating, so they and leg presses are pretty much out! I`ve only been doing curls and extensions and some light presses since then.............

I did manage to kick ass on the leg press the other day, and pretty much pain free, until the next day......but I want to hurry up and get squating again.......hense the hesitation.


----------



## kuso (Sep 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> soh.....(that means sh!t right?)



Soo....means yes......um......kuso means shit!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 7, 2002)

i'll see you guys in a little bit i need to put my new hard drive in


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> kuso means shit!




hahaha serious?


----------



## kuso (Sep 7, 2002)

Yep...it also means asshole, etc..............the base is Shit, but it`s kinda like FUCK in english....can be used just about however you want


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2002)

I missed the knee blow out part.
Ok, you've got a valid excuse.

You like that vent? Imagine me saying it in Marine DI speak.
Actually, that paints that picture of PitBoss in his Marine uniform from Halloween....
hooyah!


----------



## kuso (Sep 7, 2002)

Twas a great vent....almost convinced me  lol

Actually, I`ll probably compromise.......without squating I don`t get the puke with every step feeling, so I may do legs then some medium light cardio....just the bike for 20min or so.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2002)

can  you do lunges?

THose were more harsh on me than squats were!


----------



## kuso (Sep 7, 2002)

Left leg yes.....right leg has no chance


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2002)

holy crap, kuso...you actually logged off?

So, what did you do in the gym?
I'll bew thinking of you this afternoon while doing my deadlifts.
Ok, I won't really be thinking of you. In between grueling sets, I will be thinking of a way to approach this girl at teh gym to meet her withougt disrupting her....you know, that whole gym ettiquette thing..


----------



## kuso (Sep 8, 2002)

LMAO......I did a reasonable leg workout, considering the movements I can manage at the moment..........then went on to do........just 10min of cardio  fucking quads were burning like hell!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2002)

well, I guess thatn means that they were working?

I was suprised at how TIRED my legs / body was after that first weekend at the new job at the club.
I've been used to just going to the gym, and cardio or whatever there. I was going up and down stairs, taking trash cans full of bottles and gawd know what up said stairs..
Think I'm getting old or something...

hey, I need an idea. I was thinking of getting some free business cards for the club. I figure, when I meet a girl...it has / does happen...and want to exchange numbers, if I had a card I can just slip it to her (pardon the pun)
I need something on it besides my name, phone # and email? I was trhinking of: Orgasm Donor.
How about your ideas?
You have home work. Make me proud!


----------



## kuso (Sep 8, 2002)

Homework eh?? Let me think on it, though I do like your idea.....may not go with your post in the reflex thread where you said you were short and thin though


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2002)

yeah, we'll just leave that detail out. 
Well, it is time to bailoutta here,
talk at ya tonight.
later


----------



## kuso (Sep 8, 2002)

l8tr bud!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2002)

so...any ideas on my personal business cards for the club?
y'all step on up, take the challenge! my born again virginity depends on you input to terminate this status!


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2002)

Just posting to let the post whores know that I'm back!  (For a minute!)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2002)

dave...you ARE a minute man...your poor girlfriend...

Sorry...


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2002)

The Poor GF is at the gym and I was on a house call for a computer problem at this chick's house!


----------



## seyone (Sep 8, 2002)

not too many whores out tonight huh?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2002)

just the important ones!


----------



## seyone (Sep 8, 2002)

damn straight.


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2002)

Bigss has been on for a record two times on a Sunday!  Very impressive!


----------



## seyone (Sep 8, 2002)

damn, I am very rarely on on a Sunday and yesterday I wasn't on at all.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2002)

now see, if you worked all weekend ling at 12 hour shifts, you too can get paid for your post whorring....


----------



## seyone (Sep 8, 2002)

I did work all weeked but don't have access to a computer.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2002)

you need a better job! How are you suposed to surf your favorite porn sites w/out use of the PC?????


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you need a better job! How are you suposed to surf your favorite porn sites w/out use of the PC?????



Great encouragement there!  He'll find that job and get fired at the end of his shift for looking a PORN!  

Just kidding Burner!


----------



## seyone (Sep 8, 2002)

I surf enough porn sites when I am at home.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2002)

yeah..they reall do not much like it if I go there either.....
really afected my sex life


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> I surf enough porn sites when I am at home.



How come?


----------



## seyone (Sep 8, 2002)

porn is the only sex that I have been getting the past couple of days.


----------



## seyone (Sep 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> How come?



how come what??


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2002)

You surf porn a lot.  Doesn't that get VERY boring?


----------



## seyone (Sep 8, 2002)

yeah, it does actually.


----------



## seyone (Sep 8, 2002)

well I'm outta here.


----------



## seyone (Sep 8, 2002)

night all.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2002)

later, bro-


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2002)

g' night


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm so


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2002)

bored today


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2002)

I've got too much


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2002)

real work to do but


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2002)

I don't want to do it


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm tired


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2002)

and want to go HOME


----------



## Rissole (Sep 9, 2002)

Yes ladies and gentlemen we have found a new secret post whore ......  (is it ok to call a ladie that??)


----------



## Rissole (Sep 9, 2002)

Shit boss is here gotta go...............


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Yes ladies and gentlemen we have found a new secret post whore ......  (is it ok to call a ladie that??)


Couldn't possibly me talking about me


----------



## Rissole (Sep 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Couldn't possibly me talking about me


You can do it Butterfly...... put these boys to shame!!!


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2002)

She did on on 9/4 !!!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 9, 2002)

Ummmmm trying to think of something good to say..........


----------



## Rissole (Sep 9, 2002)

Na got nothin....


----------



## seyone (Sep 9, 2002)

my car broke down today on the way to my hockey game.


----------



## Dero (Sep 9, 2002)

Dat sucks!!!!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 9, 2002)

yeah, I ended up missing most of the 1st period. looks like I am gonna need a new car.


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2002)

Here comes the post whore!


----------



## seyone (Sep 9, 2002)

post whore, where??


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2002)

you!


----------



## seyone (Sep 9, 2002)

maybe so, but I'm not the master post whore.


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2002)

Not me!!!!  Let's say it is Bigss and it will be all OK!


----------



## seyone (Sep 9, 2002)

we can say whatever we want about him, he isn't here


----------



## seyone (Sep 9, 2002)

its getting late again


----------



## seyone (Sep 9, 2002)

time for me to make an exit.


----------



## seyone (Sep 9, 2002)

night all


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm looking for a thread


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2002)

that I posted and then


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm off to bed


----------



## Dero (Sep 9, 2002)

...and then you WHAT???


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2002)

Wanted to add something to it.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 9, 2002)

hello? post whores?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 10, 2002)

howdy


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 10, 2002)

I wonder how pissed dave would be if  I deleted this thread


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2002)

I wouldn't be too pissed because my numbers would drop to 75 and your's would drop to around 200, therefore, you'd be back to 1200 and I would be just under the 3,000 mark which you know would be rather easy to get back 

Plus, I've been cleverly posting the freebies in groups of 3!!  (Did you notice that?)  

Why would you delete a thread that's been running a long time?  Your setting a record, dude!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 10, 2002)

just joking


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 10, 2002)

Why the hell would i want to lose all those posts


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

Don't delete it bigss... that would be abusing your powers


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

then we'd have to sick w8 on you


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> then we'd have to sick w8 on you





Hi Butterfly!


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2002)

Long time no post!


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2002)

Loved Fade's pics!  Now, where are yours!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> Why the hell would i want to lose all those posts



I wonder that myself.  It's like that shitty one time ban's album.

The Mighty Mighty Bosstones.  (18 band members)  (Hate to split any royalties when and if they ever came!  

Their one time sucky album was called, "Question the Answers"







What does this all mean? 

NOTHING!  



Why?






Because this is just a "Post Whore" thread!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 10, 2002)

do you  guys know how you get ringworm?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 10, 2002)

I thinkI have it on my hand.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 10, 2002)

I just downloaded this movie bum fights It is funny in a sick sorta of way


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 10, 2002)

They have this guy Steve Urban (The Bum Hunter) and he goes around and catches bums


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

ringworm is a fungal infection of the skin


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 10, 2002)

i know u get it from wrestling would working out could u get it if u got another persons sweat on you


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

you can get it from things like athlete's foot or jock itch


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

you can get it by using a towel that a person with jock itch has used


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 10, 2002)

Could I use my jock itch cream for it or do I have to go see the doc?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

or by wearing shoes that a person with athlete's foot has worn


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> do you  guys know how you get ringworm?



How in the world did you get it on your hand?  Most get them on their feet when walking barefoot alot.

Have you been sitting in Steam rooms?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

you can try the cream but if it doesn't go away in a few days, I'd go to the doctor to get a stronger cream


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> you can get it by using a towel that a person with jock itch has used



Jock itch?  

The thought made me almost throw up my drink here!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

I had one on my leg when I was 10


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 10, 2002)

I think i could have got it in showers or pool


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Jock itch?
> 
> The thought made me almost throw up my drink here!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 10, 2002)

Maybe this cclub I go to doesnt wash their towels fully


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> you can get it by using a towel that a person with jock itch has used



Strange?  I just asked the Dr. (friend) that one and it's not common but a small chance though!

Bigss, forget the sharing off another man's towel or anything!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 10, 2002)

haha


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> Maybe this cclub I go to doesnt wash their towels fully



This is why I NEVER show in a public shower!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> I think i could have got it in showers or pool


The fungus likes moist, warm areas... like our bodies.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 10, 2002)

Or are you self indoubt


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 10, 2002)

Dave?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

Maybe he bailed


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 10, 2002)

He was too embrassed to answer


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

We scared him off...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

I think I burned my tongue on my peas...


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I think I burned my tongue on my peas...



No, I was screwing around with the digital (Travel) camera I just got!

Since Bigss hates hair, I thought I'd send it to him!  

No, you didn't scare me off!


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2002)

I promise, better quality next time!


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> He was too embrassed to answer



I didn't really see a question???


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

what hair are you talking about


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> what hair are you talking about




Found here!!! 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11019

 So solly!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

gotta it

left you a message


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2002)

Aaaahhh I got some many tricks up my sleeve with this camera!

Thy post  numbers are going to go through the damn roof!  

Whoops, wrong thread!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 10, 2002)

what?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

I'm tired


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

can I go home?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

sooooo sleepy


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2002)

MEEE TOO!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2002)

I am tired to B!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2002)

When Are you leaving????


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2002)

Think I might go now!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2002)

BYE!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 10, 2002)

cya


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 10, 2002)

I am  back


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2002)




----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

Good Evening, gentlemen!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

Shall we play?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

A game...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

how sad


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

there's noone here


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

to play with butterfly


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2002)

I'm here


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2002)

what game is that?


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2002)

waiting.............


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2002)

and waiting


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

Obviously it was a "play with the new digicam" game


----------



## Stacey (Sep 11, 2002)

hi!


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

that stinkin' DIGICAM/Camera crap is GOING back!  I am putting a new order/2nd day for a much better camera!  Can you figure out why I lacked in posts yesterday!

BLAME THE DAM- CAM/CAMERA!  

PS.  Usually I build a vengeance when I can't posts the following two days.  Hint! Hint!


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

Hello b'fly and Princess.  What is this?  The attack of Texas??  

Now, all we need is Bigss and Burner.  The attack of Colorado!


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

If you ever wonder why my face changed so drastically, I could tell you why.

Growth, Sus and Winstrol experimentation!  Never will I do two out of the three ever again!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

You still have a nice smile!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

I LIVE IN *EXPORT CONTROL* HELL


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

Noone wants to follow the rules!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

All they want to do is BITCH about the rules


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

instead of trying to find a way to comply with them


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

they're all a bunch of big whiney babies


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> You still have a nice smile!



Why thank you for the compliment.  A nice smile is no good with a bloated face!

I wish I could blame it on "creatine" so I blame it on the SUS!


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

I take it that your refering to your comrades, fellow workers????


----------



## Stacey (Sep 11, 2002)

HEY B! Sorry your in EXPERT CONROL HELL!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

IDIOTS!!!!!!!!!!!

They are all a bunch of IDIOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 11, 2002)

go home B


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm just about to... 10 mins... then I'll have a clear consciouses.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm soooo tired too... probably won't be online later... got to get some sleep so I can concentrate at work.


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I'm soooo tired too... probably won't be online later... got to get some sleep so I can concentrate at work.



Too much post whoring can whack your day along with your wonderful obedient soldiers!  

I didn't work today bc/ the luncheon just took too long!

I also had to train, "Bobbin-Robin"!!


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

Have a great night B'fly and Princess.

I'll be on a little later~ maybe  (depending on what I see in the stats!  Not!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 11, 2002)

I am online for anybody who cares


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 11, 2002)

I know no one cares so I dont exept to get much of a response


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

I care


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)




----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm finally in the CHAT ROOM!!!! You believe it!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 11, 2002)

i was in it and no one was there


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

did someone call us?

"Now, all we need is Bigss and Burner. The attack of Colorado!"

so, a big howdy ho from God's country!
It actually rained here the past couple days! This is a big thing for us. I got off work form the club lastnight (wednesday morning) and the sky had that 'it is going to snow' sky look! I am so stoked! Snow boarding season is upon us!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

oh!
I got to stop another fight at work last night! Tuesdays are live band nights (heavy metal)
towards the end, the dance floor turns into a mosh pit. Two guys got out of control, and myself and another doorman had to go in and settle things down.
The two guys were on the floor wrestling, so I went after one, while the nother went after guy #2. I put my knee on his chest, and pinned his hands to the floor. After a couple of moments of letting my body weight build against his trapped wrists and me telling hom to calm down, his eyes focused on mine, he relented and complied. I do not know whether it was my physical presence over him (I had a good 20 - 30 pounds over him)  that changed his mind, or maybe I needed a breath mint...but that was that....
I let him up and escorted him out.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 11, 2002)

We really needed that rain


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

You guys need SNOW!  Not rain!


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

Now I can't get back into the chat room!    Unbelievable!


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

fuq'in unreal!!!


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm on a mission to find a better digital camera to take to on my trip! 

One that is not expensive (I'd probably lose it like I used to with jewlery)


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 11, 2002)

we are all up in the chat room chillin


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

that's probably why I can't get in!  It's overloaded!!!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> You guys need SNOW!  Not rain!


Don't even think it!!!
Think nice thoughts...No snow,no snow,no snow...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

hey Dave-
I've got a Kodak:
http://kodak.com/global/en/digital/easyShare/camerasMain.jhtml

pretty nice set up.

Ever checked out consumer reports for the best for $$?
Mine ranked pretty good, but I forget who got teh best marks.


----------



## Dero (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> that's probably why I can't get in!  It's overloaded!!!!


Yeah there's about 20 of us in there,can hardly place a word in...


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 11, 2002)

There are horny cyber sex girls craawlly over each other to talk about there 1st lesbo exper.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

damn, and I cann;t get into chat rooms from work....
I feel like I am missing the lesfest!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 11, 2002)

May be I could get one of the girls to save their webcam action for later


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

Maybe? MAYBY!?! You, my friend have a mission!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 11, 2002)

Damn they all left


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 11, 2002)

gosh darn


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 11, 2002)

at least me dero and nick saw it


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

who were these lesfest gals???


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

Or did you make it up just to torture poor burner???


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

Nice job handling that rowdy dude there burner...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

been gettin tips from mmafiter???


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

OK, this better work now!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

huh


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

I couldn't get online thru my work account tonight...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

So I'm on fade's computer in his study


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

and he's trying to make me get off


----------



## seyone (Sep 11, 2002)

hes trying to get you off??


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

no, we were supposed to do that tonight, but he said he's too tired


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm soooo neglected


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> and he's trying to make me get off



I thought you were on today??    double!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

Yeah I get on at work and sometimes at home in the evenings


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> gosh darn



Control yourself Bigss... just turn on your porno movie and everything will be all right!


----------



## seyone (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> no, we were supposed to do that tonight, but he said he's too tired




he said he's too tired?


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

B'Fly,

weren't you just a tired lil' soul earlier....


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

I got in the chat room!

Anyone game???


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

Yes, still tired, but I relaxed and watched that Concert For America show tonight and cried alot and now I feel better.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> he said he's too tired?


Yeah, only now that I'm online and he's sitting here watching me, he wants to... maybe it has something to do with the fact that I'm in the buff


----------



## seyone (Sep 11, 2002)

I didn't watch any 9/11 stuff at all today.


----------



## seyone (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> maybe it has something to do with the fact that I'm in the buff


 I can't say that I blame him.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

Working at a govenment facility, I couldn't help see and hear stuff ALL DAY


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> I can't say that I blame him.


but why wait until I'm sitting naked in front of you to say you want too???


----------



## seyone (Sep 11, 2002)

yeah, I guess that would make it unavoidable.


----------



## seyone (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> but why wait until I'm sitting naked in front of you to say you want too???


 i dunno


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm really just giving him a hard time b/c he keeps coming in and readin this over my shoulder


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

I've got a headache


----------



## seyone (Sep 11, 2002)

LOL the old "headache" excuse.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

It's too hot in here...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

Sure am having a blast in the CHAT ROOM!!!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 11, 2002)

yeah, david where are you?


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Yeah, only now that I'm online and he's sitting here watching me, he wants to... maybe it has something to do with the fact that I'm in the buff





What does, in the "Buff" mean?  Need I ask?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks, B!
nope. Just doing my Tae-Bo!
people better watch it, or I'm gonna Billy Blanks karatacize their ass!


----------



## seyone (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Thanks, B!
> nope. Just doing my Tae-Bo!
> people better watch it, or I'm gonna Billy Blanks karatacize their ass!


LMAO


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Thanks, B!
> nope. Just doing my Tae-Bo!
> people better watch it, or I'm gonna Billy Blanks karatacize their ass!



You do the Tae Bo tapes at home?  Do they offer it in your gym?


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> yeah, david where are you?



I won't be able to get in until I update this browser!


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Sure am having a blast in the CHAT ROOM!!!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 11, 2002)

when do you plan to update it?


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

Before I go to bed!  Actually I'm going to watch this old movie!


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

It's called Lost Boys


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

"you like maggots, Jimmy?"  (while he's eating rice!)  (he he he )


----------



## seyone (Sep 11, 2002)

thats a great movie


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

Cry Jamie's sister!  Thall shall not fall!

Love is with our brother! That shall not fear

Something like that!


----------



## seyone (Sep 11, 2002)

I haven't seen it in years.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

Me either...


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

B'Fly, the lead actor in that movie has long hair


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

Yes, but WHEN did that movie come out my friend... in the 80's!!!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> B'Fly, the lead actor in that movie has long hair


did I miss something?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 11, 2002)

hello everyone!


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

what's up, Lover boy? How's your babe doin'?


----------



## seyone (Sep 11, 2002)

hey crash whats up?


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Yes, but WHEN did that movie come out my friend... in the 80's!!!!



Tell HHH that!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 11, 2002)

nothin just got back from surfin


----------



## seyone (Sep 11, 2002)

oh yeah, how is your girl?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

Hi crash


----------



## seyone (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> nothin just got back from surfin


surfin, huh? where are you from?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> oh yeah, how is your girl?



girls.... well i guess not too bad haven't seen her in awhile though


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> surfin, huh? where are you from?




california


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Hi crash



Hey cutie


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

Lost Boys, release, 1988.
Just saw it the other day. classic.

BTW: "How do you like tose maggotts, MICHAEL?"


No, I've got the tapes. I haven't actually done them. I watched a little bit of one once while eating my cocoa puffs....


Now, that I have a little privacy in my home and it is starting to get a little colder out, I will do them on non-workout days..

damn, I'm really missing something in that chat room, aren't I??????

Oh, and B...please do not tell us that you are sitting in the buff...some our fellow members aren't capable of handling such input. Not me, mind oyu. I'm a mature, responsible adult...but some others.....


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

Have you posted any pics, crash???


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Lost Boys, release, 1988.
> Just saw it the other day. classic.


told you so, David 




> Oh, and B...please do not tell us that you are sitting in the buff...some our fellow members aren't capable of handling such input. Not me, mind oyu. I'm a mature, responsible adult...but some others.....


I'm sorry butt it's the truth  and fade is asleep in his recliner not 5 feet away!!!

Such neglect I suffer


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Have you posted any pics, crash???




don't think so? where?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

I didn't recall seeing any pics of you posted on this board and was wondering what you look like.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 11, 2002)

ya i got one in scotty's thread, the thread with everyone in it


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

OK, Michael, Jimmy.................. there all popcorn names to me!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

don't forget the junior mints!!!


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

And I;m just kidding about that too!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

It's taking WAY too long to open that thread, crash, I'll have to go look tomorrow when I'm at work.


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

Yucccckk!  Candy!  I just gave a kid $5 to take his box off chocolates away from me!  He was selling them in the gym out of all places!

I said, "kid, here's $5 and do whatever you want to with the 5 candy bars...!


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

I told the 8 year old boy to give it to the hot blonde, compliments of him!


----------



## seyone (Sep 11, 2002)

I have never been a big candy lover.


----------



## seyone (Sep 11, 2002)

actually there was a girl named Candy that I had the hots for.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

I don't like nuts in my chocolate bars


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

You training the kid to be a true pimp, Dave?


Fade is da man....
now me...if I had a hot girl friend/ wife who was less than five feet from me...nekkid.....she'd be scrambling!
I love it when women talk dirty to me,but it is usually along the lines of:
Get off me, you fat bastard!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

ever have a Marathon bar???


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

He's snoring up a storm right now... in his defense thought he did have to be at work extra early this morning for a test... you know to train an astronaut kind of test...


----------



## seyone (Sep 11, 2002)

what is a Marathon bar?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

just finished watching 'Elimidate' ever seen it? I love this show! I meant there are some real fools out there!
They make me look suave...

the guys at work at telling me I need to be on one of them.....great. let me get shot down on national late night tv...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

a candy bar I used to get when I was a kid... haven't seen one in like 20 yrs though


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

ooh! the 5th wheel is coming on....


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

I've seen the show!  Some of those girls are so stupid and vain and obviously ignorant of how idiotic they are.

You should be the guy that gets to eliminate all the girls but one!!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> just finished watching 'Elimidate' ever seen it? I love this show! I meant there are some real fools out there!
> They make me look suave...
> 
> the guys at work at telling me I need to be on one of them.....great. let me get shot down on national late night tv...




I love dating shows, Blind Date is my favorite.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

Ouch!  It's really late!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

Hey my boss was on the Dating Game back in the 70's!!!  He didn't get picked


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

I'd better go get some sleep now!


----------



## seyone (Sep 11, 2002)

good night


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

guess I should drag the hubby with me


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

Nighty night all


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

G'night, B!
I do not think that that will be too hard!

Blind date comes on in a while.
We do a 'pool' here. we all place bets on who ends up with who and such during the different shows. It costs .50 per show, the pot is growing, when we get enough, we will go somewhere for breakfst or order pizza or somthing..


----------



## seyone (Sep 11, 2002)

that sounds like a pretty cool idea.


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> a candy bar I used to get when I was a kid... haven't seen one in like 20 yrs though




Who does the grocery shopping in the family


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

Don't go to bed yet, B'FLY!  We just got started!!!


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

but if


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

do, then


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

good night............


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

sleep tight


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

don't let the


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

Yep, so far so good...also kills 1 1/2 hours of my 12 hour shift!


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

bed bugs BITE!!


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

You know what I find funny.  When the four of us are on, the post #'s jump high (overall)  My counter was reset two hours ago and it's up to 289 posts!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

...especially when you DOUBLE post!


----------



## seyone (Sep 11, 2002)

thats some crazy shit


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ...especially when you DOUBLE post!



What double post?


----------



## seyone (Sep 11, 2002)

If you did, i missed it.


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

Burner must be sipping on that Colorado Cider in them mountains!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

you deleted it! do not deny it, mister!
No, I'm NOT crazy! Keep those guys withj teh white coats away from me!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

it's referred to as: Colorado Kool Aide.
plus the thin air!


----------



## seyone (Sep 11, 2002)

yeah, i guess that thin air starts to get to you after a while


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you deleted it! do not deny it, mister!
> No, I'm NOT crazy! Keep those guys withj teh white coats away from me!



 

I did but my browser got stuck and didn't think it posted.  However finding immediately that it did post thus deleting the first post quickly!


----------



## seyone (Sep 11, 2002)

damn, its gettig late


----------



## seyone (Sep 11, 2002)

i guess I'll be going to bed now.


----------



## seyone (Sep 11, 2002)

night all


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> it's referred to as: Colorado Kool Aide.
> plus the thin air!



Thin air?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

but not quick enough....young grasshopper!


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> night all



G' night!  I'll be going soon, too!


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

So which one of you two said that I was going to get beat on posts tonight?


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

Hmmn?


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

Don't worry! 

Tomorrow if not definitely Friday someone can take over.  I'm going drinking!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

I didn't. You sir, are an untouchable, posting whore!

Later, Seyone!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

where are you finding these stats?


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

On the front page.  Go to members and then click on top 15 posts


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

Actually scroll up to the top and click on Members.  Sorry


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)




----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

oh.....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

are you laughing at my naivity, sir???


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

I was laughing bc/ I deleted a particular post and replaced it with that one!

You know how to find the Top 10 post in 24 hours and also, last 7 days????


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

nope.
damn, I'm like 48th top poser, I mean poster...I better get crackin!


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

taking off


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

so, how do you look at the top 10, etc?


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

good night


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

not before I find out how to find out top ten!


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

That you have to go the home page of IM


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

c'mon!
don't leave me in this lurch!


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

scroll to the bottom of the page


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

after the top 10 threads


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

cool! Wahoo! taufght this old dog new trick!
later, bro-


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

Click on "Top 10 thread posters statistics"  Something like that.


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

Let me see if your in it????


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

um, yeah? How'd you guess....

Damn, I'm like 4th top ten...with only a few behind seyone...and you sir...you are truely the top whore of whores!


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey that's not bad!  Just 50 shy from toppling B'fly and I!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

dare to dream!
so you two are like the king and queen of the 'posting hill'!

c;mon, knock me off, I dare ya!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

GOOD MORNIN!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

dude!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

Where's your car!?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

what's my tatoo say?

Sweet!
What's mine say"
dude!

repeat!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

hahaha shibby!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

didn't actually see the movie, just remember the preview...heard I didn't miss much?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

slightly


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

more than


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

50 posts to go


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

to break 1300!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

haha nope not missin anything i fell asleep those were the only 2 parts i saw  fell asleep in star wars too


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

childs play dave could do 50 in 10 mins


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

I don't type that fast...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I don't type that fast...



correction! each word gets a psot


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

i


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

know


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

but


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

doesn't


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

it


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

seem


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

like


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

cheating


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

just


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

a


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

little


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

bit


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

nah


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

not


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

at


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

all


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

didn't


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

think


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

so!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

ha


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

hey, it's 3 am here....humor is hard to come by at this wee hour of the morning!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

yeah it's a pain in the ass


have you ever noticed women are freakin insane!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

yep..
do you have a story to share with group today? Ah, c'mon! tell us all!
Something had to spark that!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

ok girls either think your too clingy, too mean or boring and it'd driving  me insane!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

damn, they told you that about me?


so, what happened?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

make up your fukin mind 

 clingy : nice
 boring:in the middle of clingy and a dick 
 a dick :mean


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

i dunno i don't wanna be too clingy anymore and i don't wanna be a dick or boring hmmmmm


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> yeah it's a pain in the ass
> 
> 
> have you ever noticed women are freakin insane!



Wait until you get married or get close to the day!  You want to talk about insane???


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

hey, we are men. we will never understand the 'fairer' sex.....
You just have to be yourself and hope for the best. If she doesn't like you forn you, fuq her and move on. You will meet that one woman that will be your match. (at least in theory)


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> You will meet that one woman that will be your match. (at least in theory)



Now it sounds like your talking about mmafiter and W8!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

but i wan t booty now! and i wanna meet her friends too


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

well, buddy, you can have her...but it will cost you **** dollers to make her holler!


You look pretty comfy with your muissus there in the avatar, Lean!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 12, 2002)

There you might have a problem... UNLESS she's into that!  

Just take one at a time!  Day not women.... wait.... let me think about that.   

Fuk it!  Take it when you can while your still single!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> You look pretty comfy with your muissus there in the avatar, Lean!



16 days to the day!  Looking forward to it!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

hmmm good points


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

AH! crap i hate spending money when it's not on me aren't there sponsors or somethin for dating


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

hey crash-
you are in college? Or are near a college?
Now, I've seen some of those girls gone wild videos....ok I own them.
Actually, I bought one, and they keep sending them to me...who am I to refuse?
Anywhoo....if you can find some of those 'expreimental' girls...who knows....if you do, I will have to hate you....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

i'm close to every "party college"


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

well, then you owe it to us old guyswho can no longer get the hot 18 year olds....to be naughty for all of us!
You have a duty to perform, son!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

in california


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> well, then you owe it to us old guyswho can no longer get the hot 18 year olds....to be naughty for all of us!
> You have a duty to perform, son!



i can do this ......keeping the girlfriend from knowing jk


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

ohhhhh, bad call...do not cheat on the girl friend....remember that Bobbit guy a few years past? She cut off his bits-n-pieces?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 12, 2002)

Yah, and just left his pieces....

Then again, he got it back and made a porno!    Not the way to gain fame in my book though!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

yeah, but they ripped on him...said he sucked, and I do not mena in a good way!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

no cheatin thats a no no


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

sorry friends i must be going to bed i know it would be fun to stay and talk about amputated apendages but i really must be getting to bed


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

later, bro-


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 12, 2002)

L8R Crash!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

G'night


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 12, 2002)

Speaking of leaving... I've got to go too!  See ya Burn!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

damn, only 13 more posts....and 1/2 hour more....gotta find some danmed thigns to post about!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

damn, being abandoned.....
have agreat day my friend!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

What a conversation you guys had after I left...


----------



## seyone (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> What a conversation you guys had after I left...


yeah, see what you miss when you go to bed early


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2002)

Hello all!


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2002)

After all


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2002)

the dicking


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2002)

around I did today


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2002)

on this computer


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2002)

upgrading flashes, drivers etc.


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2002)

I still can't get into the


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2002)

CHAT ROOM!  Just a big blank white screen!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

i'm gonna go into the chat roonm and see if anyones there


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

yo!
I'm back for another twelve hours of fun.....


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm not!  I need to go drinking tonight!


----------



## Dero (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i'm gonna go into the chat roonm and see if anyones there


You haven't been there yet...


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 12, 2002)

howdy


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 12, 2002)

anybody here


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> You haven't been there yet...




tryin it's kinda bein a whore to me


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 12, 2002)

what is new my brothas?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> howdy



hello bro, nothin too much new lost my only new thing   u?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 12, 2002)

nope just chillin


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

come join me and dero in the chat


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

what new thing?

Damn.....dave is gona go drink. I have to wait until 2morrow night...


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 12, 2002)

boo


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

I know...I've got booze envy!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 12, 2002)

I think this one werid girl keeps on try to find my account password for msn


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

Can you believe I'm STILL at work????


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

Got to finish these training charts...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well, Ms B, the plasure of your copany is appreciated.
Are you going to at least get to miss out on the rush hour traffic?

How do you think she is trying to do this? (find your password?)


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 12, 2002)

Damn u are at work really late bfly when do u start?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

geez. I kan't spell nun too good.....


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> How do you think she is trying to do this? (find your password?)




Well she was on a friend of mines profile and she asked me the question on my secret question and i lied to her and tried to block her


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

is she an evil, ex?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

I usually work 9-5...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

But we got this big training thing next Thursday and I gotta get the charts ready.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

Got THE bigwigs coming in from D.C. so we gotta look like we know what's going on around here


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

man it's lots of fun over here in the open chat


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

everyone should join!...now!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

I tried to get in again this morning...once again...DENIED!

So, are the pack of lesbiens back?

Y'all will do fine in front of the big wigs. Just use that sweet Texan charm on them, and all will be fine!
Those shoes in your pic will go along way as well!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

so ya think I should wear those shoes, huh???


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

I can't get into chat at work


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

we're chatless....

"so ya think I should wear those shoes, huh???"
****hell yeah! You might even get promoted to senior VP!
Think of the raise! THEN y'all cen get that big pool put in the back yard! Then the party would be on!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

hey man, if I made THAT much $$ I'd fly all you guys in for a long weekend of partying!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

OK... I really gotta go now.

My son just called and said his ride hasn't come yet and would I come get them...

so off I go to do MOM DUTY


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2002)

i DECIDED AGAINST DRINKIN FOR TONIGHT!  WILL GO TOMORROW INSTEAD!


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2002)

I've told my friends thatI would be in Spinning class at 8:30 am!   !


----------



## seyone (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I've told my friends thatI would be in Spinning class at 8:30 am!   !


really, you mean you actually leave your computer?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> really, you mean you actually leave your computer?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

ohh, that will be our chance to topple his posting whoeridliness!
(is that a word??)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

is now


----------



## seyone (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ohh, that will be our chance to topple his posting whoeridliness!
> (is that a word??)



probably not but Iknow what you mean.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

yeah, screw webster!
we've now got the new world dictionary according to burner!

See, B_ you wear the shoes, get that raise, get the company jet, come all over to fetch us and partyat your place! SOunds like a plan!

Be safe and go get your boy!
If not talk to you before, have a great weekend!


----------



## seyone (Sep 12, 2002)

this thread is pretty quiet.


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2002)

A hem!  I see what you guys are saying!!!


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2002)

BTW, I actually got in tonight to the web chat and none of you are in there!


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> this thread is pretty quiet.



NOT FOR LONG!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> See, B_ you wear the shoes, get that raise, get the company jet, come all over to fetch us and partyat your place! SOunds like a plan!


OK... I'll give it a try... but when I get FIRED are YOU gonna pay my mortgage????

How 'bout we stick with me wearing them around the house, fade taking pics, and me posting them here for all you guys to see?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

darlin'
I can barely pay MY mortgage...not a sweet all brick two story....

Ok, leave the shoes at home...no need for you to lose the job...bt the pics better keep flowin' then!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

Deal!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

wahoo!
So, seyone...shake it up some....make it happen!

hey, elimidate is one! cat fight is about to break out!


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2002)

Congratulations are in order for Burner.  He's going to also take top honors tonight!

But no one will touch my 7 days post!!!  (Until I say so)  (oh, on the 20th!    I'm leaving on a jet plane!


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2002)

Here I'm doing research on another digi cam and this stinkin' computer is asking for more updates!!!  WTF!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

did u check out the kodaks?

Wahoo! I'm top dag tonight!
rooowwfff!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

Try Olympus...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

minnolta....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

so everyone in bed?


----------



## seyone (Sep 13, 2002)

I should be in bed


----------



## seyone (Sep 13, 2002)

i've been messing with my avatar instead


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 13, 2002)

there is no sleep needed till you see the morining sun


----------



## seyone (Sep 13, 2002)

I have spent way too many night in that manner.


----------



## seyone (Sep 13, 2002)

everybody is always wondering why I look like I am about to fall asleep at work.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 13, 2002)

i'm on the vampire system myself


----------



## seyone (Sep 13, 2002)

damn I must have a slow connection tongight, everything is taking a long time.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

that first light ought to be a bugger, eh?


----------



## seyone (Sep 13, 2002)

I'm probably not gonna be on more than another 15 mins


----------



## seyone (Sep 13, 2002)

...although it wouldn't be the first time that i said I was going to bed and didn't


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

it's addicting, isn't it? I SHOULD be studying......


----------



## seyone (Sep 13, 2002)

it sure is. Hi my name is seyone and I am an IM addict.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 13, 2002)

IM the heroin of the body building computer addicts


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

there is a twelve step recovery program for this very thing...ut if I were to go through it, I'd feellike I had quit this, and I am not a quitter!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 13, 2002)

whats the saying? rehabs for quiters?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

yeah, they're weak! 
Be strong Seyone! We will help you over come this!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 13, 2002)

step1: throw computer out window
step2: go do something
step3:kick yourself in the ass


----------



## seyone (Sep 13, 2002)

rehab is for quitters I love that.


----------



## seyone (Sep 13, 2002)

what are the other 9 steps?


----------



## seyone (Sep 13, 2002)

or is this just a 3 step program?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 13, 2002)

i dunno i got lazy after 3


----------



## seyone (Sep 13, 2002)

step one would probably be all it takes.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 13, 2002)

ya it was one step not 11 it was a typo


----------



## seyone (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> ...although it wouldn't be the first time that i said I was going to bed and didn't




looks like I'm at it again.


----------



## seyone (Sep 13, 2002)

I really do need to drag my ass outta here.


----------



## seyone (Sep 13, 2002)

talk to you guys later.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 13, 2002)

later


----------



## seyone (Sep 13, 2002)

see ya.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

c-u-r-still-on....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 13, 2002)

burn your whorin it up tonight!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

just getting my fix...as I said..no computer for three days...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> just getting my fix...as I said..no computer for three days...



a whole 3 days


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

I'm gonna go through the withdraws.....
'heebee jeebies.....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 13, 2002)

your gona be vomiting, paranoid, shakey, sick, hmmm kinda sounds like the 70's


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

I do not think I will be that bad....
I will be surrounded by hot, single, liberated by alcohol women!
I will be ok!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 13, 2002)

where do you work again heaven?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

it's called Rum Bay. six clubs in one.

Different club formats in all six.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 13, 2002)

plz don't say your workin at a gay club  jk


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

why, you lookin' for a new hang out?????


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 13, 2002)

no i'm not into the whole gay club scene that you work at, but i do like the straight ones though



man i got killed on that one


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

have you seen our posting #'s tonight? we truely are sick!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 13, 2002)

yeah they'are pretty insane i haven't checked in awhile though


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 13, 2002)

i've had higher but crap man yours are  higher then a college student on friday night!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

my weekly #'s are closing in on Daves! The impossible might happen! I might beat out Dave! Topple the mighty 'Sampson'!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 13, 2002)

the ultimate post whore toppled by the new champion hmmmm i might have to try toppling both of you guys in a week soon as i deal with the ex


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

what ex? 
Don't you have a mission on campus????


seriously though..
Think she'll get back with you?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 13, 2002)

i got a wonderful quote from her "theres no doubt that i wanna be with you and i will be with you in the future i really like you i just don't have time right now soon as i get situated we'll be together" i thinks she's leading me hell if it gets me some i just might fallow


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

that means somthing psychologically, but I cannot think of what.
Women are sly!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 13, 2002)

HUH? explain?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 13, 2002)

you mean prepairing herself for something great


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

exactly!

Crashman: the Second Cumming........


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 13, 2002)

serious? that'd be pretty cool


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

didn't lean suggest you take that kick boxing class with he?
Get involved with some of her hobbies / activities?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 13, 2002)

it's like a girls self defense class or only girls go and i sure in the hell am not takin dance but i do party and she does too so i'll be happy to do that


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

didn't you see, 'What Women Want'?
Be the only man in that class! Be sensitive to their needs, be admired and wnted by all! That willdrive your girl nutz...jealous..and  back to you?
Worst thng that could happen is that you would be surrounded by a room full of hot, fit women!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 13, 2002)

or that could just be a nice way of saying she doesn't want me to go.....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

well, then just show up whre she parties......
man, the show, You've got to see this! is on.....
holy crap! they just showed us some mangled bull riders!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 13, 2002)

man i saw one of those before where these rodeo guys were all sittin at a table palyin cards and the last guy sitting longest won like a bunch of money so they let this bull loose and it messed this guy up half the skin on his head was hangin off like he got scalpt


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

oh yeah! Last man sitting gets the $$
has to be a better way of making money...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 13, 2002)

yeah testing a new ebola vacine would be better than that! 


aw man i just remebered this one kickboxer dude did you ever see tht one?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

the one who got his shin snapped?

Did yuo see the one where the in-line skater jumped of a two story structure and smacked his haed against the pavement? You could hear it? ooofff....man, that REALLY hurt watching it..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 13, 2002)

ya that one it was sooo freakin nasty when the kickboxer went to go step back on it 


i saw the one with the rollerblader is it the one where he's like laying there all hurt and there is this dumb chick in the background lexuring the kids?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

yeah...
"You kids shouldn't do stuff like this. You should be in your homes playing PS2 and getting fat, like MY kids!'

"Hey lady, how 'bout shut the fuq up and call 911....."


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 13, 2002)

yeah serious i would have taken my time to take off my rollerblade to throw it at her or atleast find a nice rock


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 13, 2002)

if you don't wanna help bitch get the fuck outa here


----------



## Fade (Sep 13, 2002)

Golly gee...can I be a post whore too??


----------



## Fade (Sep 13, 2002)

whore


----------



## Fade (Sep 13, 2002)

whore whore


----------



## Fade (Sep 13, 2002)

whore whore whore whore


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 13, 2002)

hahaha i was talkin about the old lady


----------



## Fade (Sep 13, 2002)

whore whore whore whore whore whore


----------



## Fade (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> hahaha i was talkin about the old lady


I know. I still wanna be a post whore.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 13, 2002)

Fade


----------



## ZECH (Sep 13, 2002)

are


----------



## ZECH (Sep 13, 2002)

you


----------



## ZECH (Sep 13, 2002)

Bored???????


----------



## Fade (Sep 13, 2002)

Kinda

Whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

Just thought this was cool...


----------



## seyone (Sep 13, 2002)

that is pretty cool


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> have you seen our posting #'s tonight? we truely are sick!



I have just begun!


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Just thought this was cool...



That is really cool B'Fly!  

Is that you when your furious with the co-workers?


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> the ultimate post whore toppled by the new champion hmmmm i might have to try toppling both of you guys in a week soon as i deal with the ex



Maybe last night but tonight is other night!


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> my weekly #'s are closing in on Daves! The impossible might happen! I might beat out Dave! Topple the mighty 'Sampson'!



In time, we shall see!


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

where is


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

Bigss?


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

No one


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

is in


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

here tonight


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

for now


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

that is


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

ho


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

hum


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> That is really cool B'Fly!
> 
> Is that you when your furious with the co-workers?


ABSOLUTELY!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

I thought you were going out drinking tonight, David???


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

That would


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

give us


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

a chance to


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

catch up


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

Cool...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

no David...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

no Bigss...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

No Seyone...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

no Crashman...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

no Burner...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

Gosh I'm lonely


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Gosh I'm lonely



NOT FOR TOO LONG, HONEY!

LOOK WHOSE HERE!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

SCREW CHUCKY


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

I


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

AM


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

BACK!


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

Time


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

for


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

me


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

to


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

go


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

BED


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

Eeeyucckk!


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

7:30 am in the morning and 20 mins before taking off to the gym!


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

What


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

the


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

hell


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

is going on?!?!?!?


----------



## kuso (Sep 14, 2002)

WTF


----------



## kuso (Sep 14, 2002)

Was the


----------



## kuso (Sep 14, 2002)

original


----------



## kuso (Sep 14, 2002)

of this


----------



## kuso (Sep 14, 2002)

fucking waste


----------



## kuso (Sep 14, 2002)

of a


----------



## kuso (Sep 14, 2002)

thread???


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

The origin of this thread and it's original purpose:

1) Due to the fact that none of us could get into the chat rooms
   *  None of us excluding Bigss's could get in but isn't it quite        funny how he started this thread??

2)  A place to come to empty your thoughts or release your mind of nothingness.

3)  A place to come to when your drunk

4)  A place to come when your hung over

5)  Finally, a place to post a question and never answer the original question!


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

Time


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

to


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

sign off!


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

for now.....


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 14, 2002)

how is everybody


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 14, 2002)

i am fine


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 14, 2002)

Just got back from that sorry game


----------



## Dero (Sep 14, 2002)

I think I better start talking to Biggs,before he takes over da joint ...ALL BY HIMSELF!!!!!

He,he...Hiya Biggs!!!
How was da football game last night?

...and what game are you talking about tonight????


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 14, 2002)

I went to the CU vs USC
                        3  to 40

that sucked


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 14, 2002)

There was one plus to that game


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 14, 2002)

I saw a hot girl's beef curtains if you know what I am saying

She was just sitting on the ground and about a hundred guys saw it before she found out that everyone was lookin at


----------



## Dero (Sep 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> I went to the CU vs USC
> 3  to 40
> 
> that sucked


Really!!! What a blowout!!!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> I saw a hot girl's beef curtains if you know what I am saying
> 
> She was just sitting on the ground and about a hundred guys saw it before she found out that everyone was lookin at


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? 
You think I was born yesterday?????
Of course,I know what a beef curtain is!!!!
Sheech!!!

 Guess why CU lost... 
They were not paying attention to da game EITHER!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 14, 2002)

That ishow they looked


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 14, 2002)

Also Southern Cal girls are fine.


----------



## Dero (Sep 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> Also Southern Cal girls are fine.


News to ya?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> a hot girl's beef curtains


What's that


----------



## butterfly (Sep 14, 2002)

Went out to dinner tonight


----------



## butterfly (Sep 14, 2002)

Great little Mexican food place


----------



## butterfly (Sep 14, 2002)

Very crowded though


----------



## Dero (Sep 14, 2002)

Hot


----------



## butterfly (Sep 14, 2002)

Very hot too


----------



## butterfly (Sep 14, 2002)

But very yummy!!!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 14, 2002)

Mexican food?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 14, 2002)

Good evening Dero!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Mexican food?


You know... like fajitas, chili con queso, salsa...


----------



## Dero (Sep 14, 2002)

When it comes to mexican food,I say THE HOTTER THE BETTER!!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Good evening Dero!!!


good Evening Butterfly...
My posts were in two parts!!!
HOT MEXICAN FOOD?

How are you this evening?
How was the rest of last night??


----------



## butterfly (Sep 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> My posts were in two parts!!!
> HOT MEXICAN FOOD?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> good Evening Butterfly...
> 
> ...


I'm doing quite well, thank you for asking.

Last night was heavenly... I think I saw God


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> I saw a hot girl's beef curtains if you know what I am saying
> 
> She was just sitting on the ground and about a hundred guys saw it before she found out that everyone was lookin at



What in the world???

Hi everyone!  I'm in the Chat Room!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> a hot girl's beef curtains


Seriously... what is that???


----------



## Dero (Sep 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> I'm doing quite well, thank you for asking.
> 
> Last night was heavenly... I think I saw God


ALELLUHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 14, 2002)

B...What would divert a WHOOOOOOOLE football team from winning a game,a girl sitting in da stands exposing herself,a planned tactic in football history!!!
Now, what could that be????

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah,yes!!!
I'm also in da room!!!and kuso...


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi B'Fly  :


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

come into the chat room!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 14, 2002)

Did she not have any panties on


----------



## butterfly (Sep 14, 2002)

I'm on fade's computer and he won't let me chat right now...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 14, 2002)

and I can't go get on the main phone line b/c my son is going to call soon for a ride home


----------



## Dero (Sep 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Did she not have any panties on


Oldest divertion tactic in the footbal books,works all the time!!!


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I'm on fade's computer and he won't let me chat right now...



OK, I understand.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

hello?


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

eeeyeeessss!?!?!?

And how is CRASHMAN doing tonight?  Or this morning?  Inebriated like me, last night?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2002)

I


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2002)

Am


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2002)

From My


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2002)

Vacation


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2002)

and I


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2002)

have a


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2002)

bunch of


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2002)

whoring


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2002)

to catch


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2002)

up


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2002)

with, so


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> What in the world???




I am talking about a women's vagina I got that off some moive


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2002)

i figured this was a good place to start , Hello all!


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

what's up you two?


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

Bigss,

Did you get my PM?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 15, 2002)

Just saw it 

But no one is in the chat room


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 15, 2002)

I guess i was too late


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> eeeyeeessss!?!?!?
> 
> And how is CRASHMAN doing tonight?  Or this morning?  Inebriated like me, last night?



the bottle of tequila still hasn't all the way worn off man wow and it's also givi me a nice headache


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> the bottle of tequila still hasn't all the way worn off man wow and it's also givi me a nice headache



A bottle of Tequila for yourself?  Did you mix it with anything else?


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> I guess i was too late



Yes Bigss, late as usual!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> A bottle of Tequila for yourself?  Did you mix it with anything else?



nope shots


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

like I said,   

Did you eat anything?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

nope i felt my stomach linning waste away


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

Then, Quadruple


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

it wasn't that bad.........till morning


----------



## butterfly (Sep 15, 2002)

Hope you feel better, Crash!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 15, 2002)

I got to


----------



## butterfly (Sep 15, 2002)

get my


----------



## butterfly (Sep 15, 2002)

posts up


----------



## butterfly (Sep 15, 2002)

Did I say that!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

yes you did


----------



## butterfly (Sep 15, 2002)

did not


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

4 more hunny and your at the 3K mark!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> did not



uh huh


----------



## butterfly (Sep 15, 2002)

You were supposed to say... did too


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

Shit!  I miss counted on B'Fly's post.

Whose still drunk here?  Me or Crash!


----------



## Dero (Sep 15, 2002)

Did so,I heard it all the way from another thread!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

oops! did too!


----------



## Dero (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Shit!  I miss counted on B'Fly's post.
> 
> Whose still drunk here?  Me or Crash!


I was going to say sumting,butt ...
I did not!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 15, 2002)

what happened to that "nose up in the air" smiley...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 15, 2002)

I gotta go make artichoke dip


----------



## butterfly (Sep 15, 2002)

fade and I are going to


----------



## butterfly (Sep 15, 2002)

a friend's for dinner tonight


----------



## butterfly (Sep 15, 2002)

See you guys later!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

don't do that tonight come to my house


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> I was going to say sumting,butt ...
> I did not!!!



Look, it's DEROYO!

Coming back out of the woodwork again!  You disappeared in the two word thread with Eril, Crash and I?  

You missed the 3 some to!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

See you B'Fly!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 15, 2002)

Enjoy your evening!!! 


the  was to the major mistake that DJD did on your post count!!!
He,he...That's all!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> don't do that tonight come to my house



aww and i was servin sausage  


bye bye b'fly


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Did she not have any panties on



She was wearing  those black lyca pants I think they are called. anyway she wasnt sitting on the ground like a proper lady so a bunch of people got themselves a show


----------



## butterfly (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> She was wearing  those black lyca pants I think they are called. anyway she wasnt sitting on the ground like a proper lady so a bunch of people got themselves a show


You mean the leggings that stretch???  and that's how you saw her most private of all privates???


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

They are spandex short shorts that were loose


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> They are spandex short shorts that were loose



Loose?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

OK... NOW I get it!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Loose?


PUN INTENDED...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

Almost there...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

One more...


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

three thousand posts


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

that is alot


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

Yep... and only a small % where post whore posts... unlike some people


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

Some People?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> Some People?



Yeah, you and me!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

All I know is while I'm gone, B'Fly is gonna be the Queen around here!  

But when I get back!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Bigss,

Put your two cents in....

I've been waiting.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11135


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

I gave it another response...


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I gave it another response...



I noticed and thank you, again!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

hello everyone


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

I also made a response


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

I am doing great crashman u?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

damn, I just read that thread.....


Has anybody else noticed when watching movies prir to the attack, (Men in Black) etc that you kind of stop watching the scene and just look at the builings?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

huh


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

ok now i know what u mean


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

You want to know what is werid the BIG talked about the world trade blowing up in a rap song


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

I'm back everyone! i had to go whatch cartoons


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> I am doing great crashman u?



i'm great! but really weak still feelin my workout


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

hey!
"I'm back everyone! i had to go whatch cartoons"
***ya gotz to keep your priorities! What cartoons?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

top priorities:
cartoons
gym
IM

whatevers left:
family 
friends 
girlfriends


japanese ones


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

yo


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

You want to know one crazy rapper


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

Brotha Lynch


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

when I was a kid, I got totally hooked on Transformers.
Was wathing late night tv the other night, saw they had come out with a new Transformers. Same characters, looks different. Thought it sucked. When I am working this shft the other way around: 6am - 6pm and work the weekends...spiderman comes on saturday mornings..as well as the X-Men...good stuff.
The one japanese animation I liked was: The Guyver. Seen it?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

Not for the weak at heart


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

one song he has talks about him eating a baby


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

hey-


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

check it out:


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

we jsut turned the 50th page!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

a 'bi- centennial' page!
salute!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> I'm back everyone! i had to go whatch cartoons



Cartoons?!?!?!

I'm going into the chat room now!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

looks like the gangs all here...

and now...BF isn't! Time to out post her!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

what is new guys?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

evidently, w8's about to tear me a new one for a 3 week diet I was thinking about embarking on...


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

EVERYONE IN THE CHAT ROOM NOW!!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

I am in


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

how about that football game tonight


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

any one know who is winning?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

anybody?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

so does everyone like stuff?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

hi


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

here I am


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

bigss


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

no watch'e


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

really what is the score of that game


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

dave


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

football


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

crash u know?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

oops hi*


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

I was working on my database


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

the redskins kick ass


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

what do i know?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

The redskins


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

i like the chargers


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

You band wagon jumper!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

CHARGERS RULE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

the magazine?
i have my subsription to Maxim..


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

So, where did Burner go???


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> what do i know?



score of the football game


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

he's right there


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Bigss,

Root for the Seattle Supersonics


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

th redskins uniforms suck


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

nope i was at the gym and watchin cartoons


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

I have tow browsers and two active threads going!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

at daves remark


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

never saw that cartoon you were talkin about burner i'm kinda hooked on dbz


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

what cartoons is that?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

good idea dave


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

hahaha me too dave


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Bigss,

You jumping in on the two word thread?  It's your favorite!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

you haven't seen dragonball z? it's actully pretty cool


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

crap my computers laggin


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

I was playing my guitar today and serenading my GF with Chris Isaak's song, "Wicked Game" b4 going to the gym!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

dammit why! piece of crap computer


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

i am in the 2 word thread now


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> crap my computers laggin


I'm glad you said that!  I'm going to turn off my anti virus to make this go quicker!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

i'm in both


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

too many posts too fast


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

We are all in both!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

yes we are


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

i'm gonna turn off msn messenger give my that little bit more bandwisth


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

me too!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

width*


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

I'm about to go step out to get a new bottle of water....be back in 10!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

I watched Bruce Lee's "Myth/the Man... even though it wasn't Bruce but it was funny!!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

I am hulling now


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

whoa it's goin faster now


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

I stoped downloading porn


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

i watched pleasentvile that movies cool


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

havent seen it


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

i watched porn too lol that was cooler


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

that's ridiculous!!!!

Quit that you two!!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

is it good


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

I love porn


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Pleasantville???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

whats ridiculious?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

doesnt everyone?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

huh


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Why?  It's so redundant!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

ya pleasentvile it was on tv last night


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

So what u guys doin


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

I got tired of it after awhile!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

i am on top of the post count


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

not for long


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

talking to you


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

good for me


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

dam i got awhile


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

dont even try crash


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

I'm so glad you checked!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

dam 10 second rule!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

lets pick one subject to talk about


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

how about baseball


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

I thought you said Burner was here?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

hockey


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

oh i will bigss


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

basketball


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

tennis


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Baseball sucks??


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

golf


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

motocross


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

football


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Basketball OK


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

rugby


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

snowboarding


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

what ever you guys want


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

mixed martial arts


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

we just walloped the numbers already!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

so anybody picked yet


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

huh?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

walloped 

really


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Pick a team of the NBA


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

i have used the word really alot lately


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

music?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

lakers


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Kuso is 20 behind you already!!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

one of the only teams i know


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

bulls


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

nuggets


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Then pick a sport you really know Bigss!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

dam were movin tonight


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

wait why would we want to talk about the nuggets


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

lets stick with b ball


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Because we are TRUE POST WHORES!!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

ok


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

nuggets sounds like somethin you'd find in the toilet


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

is that baseball???


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

yup and that is how they play


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

no basket ball


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Lakers?  Well, I hope that CHing Mao guy whoops Shaq's ass!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

who's the hottest girl on im?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

is shaq still hurt?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

I think shaq will kick that chinese guys ass


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> who's the hottest girl on im?



Let's not have that discussion


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

craq socks at freethrows lol


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

not here


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

for this year maybe Bigss


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

crashman speak english


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

*sucks*


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

that guy is too skinny


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

I think all the ladies at IM is cool!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

shaq will run him over


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

sorry typin too fast to correct it


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

there is lots of hot chicks here


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> that guy is too skinny



He's almost 300 lbs.!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

that is fine crash


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I think all the ladies at IM is cool!



ya they are but not many give me the time of  day


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

but he is also over 7 feet tall


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

but some are really cool


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Bigss,

Why did you quit the two letter thread?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> ya they are but not many give me the time of  day




i guess they dont know how to treat a post whore like you


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

i dunno dave


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

it is easy to do one thread


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

and???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> 
> 
> 
> i guess they dont know how to treat a post whore like you




they gotta whore me  lol jk


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

it was effecting my proformance on both


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

so i did one


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

meh it's easy


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

is everyone on the 2 word thread


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

i guess so


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

gotta be quick


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

we are ripping it up


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

nope i'm here


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

i'm trying to figure out what the hell spinning is


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

You seen to be doing really well with two words here bigss!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

how many posts do u think we have done so far


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

all i know is alot


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

not near a thousand though


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

hahah i saving to find out at the end and it'll be like a big suprise


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Bigss- 109
Me- 106
Crash 87


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

but we must try!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

ohh that number


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

give us a few more mins


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

WTF i'm down there


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

what number


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

I am going to be soon


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

gee 600 more??


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

bed*

so u guys will past me


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

we can hit 1000 no prob


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

do u want to know what my favorite smile is?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> I am going to be soon



What the hell are you saying here, boy?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

then


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

what is that, bigss?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

bed!?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

3rd


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

are you insane?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

4th


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Isn't it like 8:30 where you are Bigss?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

holy crap!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

5th


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

go away


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

soon to be higher just need to work harder


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

long enough


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

it is 9 30


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

4th what?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

to buy


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

try harder burn


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

what is long enough


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

and your going to bed?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

a bottle


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

my dick!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

of friggin water....


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

i am tired


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

you are one sick person dave


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

he is scared to compete with the big boys


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

you know that


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

talk about a sporadic conversation!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

and you guys post FOUR pages??!?

and Dave...please leave your dick out of this.....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

scaredy cat


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> he is scared to compete with the big boys



Who is?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> he is scared to compete with the big boys



who u talkin about me

 I put the po in post whore


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

u better reconize


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

true post whore


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

aaah look!  Its Burner!  Where the hell were you?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

fast pace convo


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

100 percent


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

or been I meant!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

you what to slow down crash?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

you gotta post faster burnbro


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

want*


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

what is that burner?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

went and bought water...stole a lean quisine out of the break area freezer....


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

burner u slow


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

post faster!?!?!??!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

if you wait 3 secs your a page behind!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

and your a thief


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Oh, delicious and high in Sodium!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

I'm just pacing myself, young grasshopper.....soon...when your fingers cramp from all this furious typing...I'll be WAY ahead!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

I;m still running two threads... you wusses!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

i like um


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

i like cup of noodles


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Well we hope so!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

...hence the water...


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

lean pockets also kick ass


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

do 400 Burner and you'll beat my 7 days posts


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

i'm dystroying 2 threads


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

so dave why did get on a treadmill for 6 hours?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

that is if I stop posting


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

ahhh...the diewts of single guys...who cannot cook!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

just wonderin


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Where is seyone?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

my fav lean pocket is the ham and cheese


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

i like tino's pizza rolls


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

those are good!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

taste just like the regular


----------



## EarWax (Sep 16, 2002)

I bought 48 bottles of Dasani today..   I get thirsty making plastic on my machine


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

also like the chicken parm. one 2


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> my fav lean pocket is the ham and cheese



Yuuccck you guys!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

mmmm mmmm getting hungry


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

ear wax u goin join are post whorin marthon too


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

you better learn how to cook the both of you!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

dave u dont like lean pockets


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

you can hit the 200 marker tonight


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

lean pockets:
chicken fajitas....


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

i know how to cook i am just too lazy


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

500 more to go!!!!  C'mon Burner!  Post faster!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

2000**

cooking is for people without microwaves


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

I can bbq...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

and resturants


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

i have gotten a hunred post in just an hour


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

So what did you do this weekend Bigss?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

that is kool


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

I would DIE W/Out my microwave!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

no much dave u


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

BBQ'ing is awesome!

I love burning chicken!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

I did go to the cu game


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

microwaves are gods gift to men


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

saw a very good lookin woman's vagina


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

"I love burning chicken!!!"
**I'm good at that one!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

bbq's are cool untill somethin lightsw on fire and you singe your eyebrows


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> saw a very good lookin woman's vagina




in a porn?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

like to have seen that one!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

i have burnt all my arm hair off many of times


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Lasagna, Pizza, Japanese, Chinese and good ol' american food is what I cook


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

No i saw it at the game


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

did you get with a lady their Bigss?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

if see sat like a proper lady i would have but she didnt


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

i used to pay my power lifting friend in  Lasagna's!!!!!  (Made from what you would put a Thanksgiving TUrkey in!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

I got one girls phone number


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

anyone ever put lysol on their arm and light it on fire?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

but she is kinda werid so i dont know if i should call her or not


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

never tried that one crash


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> if see sat like a proper lady i would have but she didnt



What?????????????/

She sells sea shells and sea store???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

i love food


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

it's crazy your hand doesn't burn


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

that's silly CRASH!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

nah it's fun


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

her legs where spread and me and my friend got to see if the rugs matched the curtains


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

fuq your hand what about your arm?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

there was no rug


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

that's sad!  You actually looked????


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

i gettin 2 more post then i am off to bed


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

Dave she was a fukin knockout


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Why didn't you just ask her out


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

good night big boy


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

u would of creamed yourself if you saw her


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

you should've asked her out!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Why didn't you just ask her out




i wasnt goin to ruin the moment


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

yeah y didn't yu?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

I see A LOT of very HOT women every day here in S. FLA, I 've seen enough!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

good night everyone


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

b4 you leave bigss... let's check the numbers


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

i see girls everyday kinda scared to talk to em


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

ok


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

goodnight again


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

u there


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

hey guys hows it goin?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

whats our posts lookin like?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

seyone take my place


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

I am off to bed


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

i'll do my best


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

David 167
Bigss 166
Crash- 155

595 post since I last clear it!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

"her legs where spread and me and my friend got to see if the rugs matched the curtains"

***that was funny!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

great seyone join the high pace whorin


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

not untill david gets the totals


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

G'night Bigss


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

i'm catchin up slowly


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

anyone watching the Eagles tonight!!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

dave check them again right now


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

totals Ialready posted


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

or right now


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

did you miss it??


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

how about now


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

later bigss


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

you guys are insane


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> did you miss it??



with every bullet  stole that from crunch


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Bigss 172
Dave 170
Crash 161


----------



## EarWax (Sep 16, 2002)

foreign substance was sprayed on the philly players... yikes!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

629 posts


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

we are insane i'm goin for the 2000 marker tonight


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by EarWax *_
> foreign substance was sprayed on the philly players... yikes!


yeah, thats fucked


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Hey, there is seyone!  I was just asking about you man!??!

How the hell are you?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

awsome i'm gonna pull ahead of bigss


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> we are insane i'm goin for the 2000 marker tonight



You and seyone will be up doing that without me!!!1


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

I'm good bro, havent' been on in a while. how have you been?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

bigsss!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

closing in on 4000 posts!


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

Just talking about me? all good I hope


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

I know, I won't be on like this for the next 3 to 4 weeks!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

where you been seyone?


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

holy shit thats almost 1000 post in a week


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

crap my whorin buddy is leavin


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

ive just been really busy with work


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

We were looking for candidates to help CRASH see 1,000 post and I was looking for you, Bigss, Burner, B'fly and Crash.  to help


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

it was pepper spray at the Eagles game


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

1,000 post in 3 hours!  (by all of us!)  I think were 300 shy!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

hahahahahahah you got peppered sprayed!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

are you kidding about the pepper spray?


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

god damn


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

whats spinning class dave?


----------



## EarWax (Sep 16, 2002)

4000 posts... holy shiznap!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

that's fuq'd!


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

no, they said security sprayed it to break up a fight or something.


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

hey, B'Fly is on!!!!


----------



## EarWax (Sep 16, 2002)

spinning = biking... or so I think


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

did it hurt seyone?


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

damn who bumped the 2word thread?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Spinning is Mountain bike like riding!


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> did it hurt seyone?




I dunno, Im watching it on tv


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> damn who bumped the 2word thread?



Erilaya and Crash I think bumped it or someone yesterday!  Funny!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Prince is looking at the thread!  (2 word)

Go c his response!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

that thread was dead for a long time.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

ooooohhh i thought you were there seyone lol my bad


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

haha my bad


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Yeah, crash and eril and burner I think bumped it!


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

now thats insane!!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

nice conversation there we had with Eril in one of your threads there Crash!!!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Ini Kamoze!!!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> ooooohhh i thought you were there seyone lol my bad



nah, its on right now. the birds are spanking the skins!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

what thread was that? What did I miss? Someone sneaking time with my girl???


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

what's insane!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

ya that was a messed up convo we had with her but it was pretty fu


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Ini Kamoze!!!!


what hit song did he have?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

CRASH will tell you that is if he hasn't gone to bed with Bigss!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

oh i thought dave went insane and was talkin in tongues


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> ya that was a messed up convo we had with her but it was pretty fu



You loved every minute of it and you were ready to cum on my balls for it, you sicko!


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

he probably is


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

AHHHHH GREY AREA!! lol 


i didn't know she wanted a 3 some till you said some thin lol


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

37-7 Eagles final


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

which thread?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

which thread was it Crash???


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

I need good reading material!
c'mon.......tell me!
puh-lease?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

you were the one who gave her the idea


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Something about drinking thread


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

i think it was the coming home drunk to you parents thread or... i dunno


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

I give great....ideas.....

what's the thread title?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

I can't remember Burner.  We were only kidding!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

hahaha that was a great night i'm gonna go hang with that guys sister


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

you'll have to check the archives on either Crash, Eril or I


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

what are you talking about CRASH?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

like I have time....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

meh it won't be hard to find


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

it still says Bigss is still on??!?!?!??!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

search for "coming on balls" and you'll find daves post


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

I'll go get it!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

does it say that unless you actually log off?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

I don't think that's what the post title is!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

what Burner?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

maybe he'll find your post in it lol


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

found it!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

Hey David - a friend of mine did a three-some and his friend came on his leg!  He flipped!  Ran into the bathroom and jumped in the shower!  

Thought you would like that!

I put it here because I couldn't remember which thread it was!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11166


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Hey David - a friend of mine did a three-some and his friend came on his leg!  He flipped!  Ran into the bathroom and jumped in the shower!
> 
> Thought you would like that!
> ...



Wow!    Lean R is in this thread???  That means your a POST WHORE NOW !  Whooo hooooo!

BTW, that is GROSS, Lean'r


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

ewwwwwwwww hahahaha i kick the guy in the nuts so hard!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

crongrats your a post whore


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

were going to lose Burner for some time while he reads his b rated porn thread crash developed over the weekend!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

I'm a post whore???  Wahooo!

He still talks about it and it happend about 10 years ago!  and he still gets pissed when we laugh at him!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

hahaha we should put a cover charge on it for people to read


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> ewwwwwwwww hahahaha i kick the guy in the nuts so hard!



No you wouldn't .  You wouldn't even notice it!


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> crongrats your a post whore


LOL


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> I'm a post whore???  Wahooo!
> 
> He still talks about it and it happend about 10 years ago!  and he still gets pissed when we laugh at him!



Sounds like you might have been the dude the blew on his leg!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

everytime he thinks about it he probably wants to throw up! i would yuck!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

Sorry, not me!  It was his cousin!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Burner could've been the dude on the bottom and crash on the top blowing his load all over da place!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

hahaha lean jizzed on some dudes leg


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

You know what I did this Friday after drinking?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

NOTHING!!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

that sucks


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

had gay sex?? hahaha jk what?


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

at least you were'nt stuck at work till 2am


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Naaah, it was his cousin!  That whole concept nonetheless is not pleasing.  Really, would you even do a threesome?

2 guys and 1 gal?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

hahaha i downloaded porn and passed out and woke up with a nice collection


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

DJD blew a load on anothe guy's leg?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

CRASH,

She'd make you eat pie after  the other dude exploding in her!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

2 girls 1 guy!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> DJD blew a load on anothe guy's leg?



No, you said your cousin did!?!?!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

2 gals and me but not another guy and a girl!  Think about it... you, your gal and another guy???  NFW!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

How far would you go when it comes to fluids?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> No, you said your cousin did!?!?!



NO!  I said HIS cousin did!  I'm not ever related to him!  End of story!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

AH!  she couldn't make me lol


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Who would eat ass?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

IMPORTANT MESSAGE BREAK!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

not me! unless she said i couldn't have sex with her unless i did


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

message break?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

I warned you all as of my last week of FT whoring I was going to light up this board!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

whats that


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

and i'm gonna help you every step of the way


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

How can you put a message break in the middle of all this?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> not me! unless she said i couldn't have sex with her unless i did



I bet you would though.  You never know with your tongue slipping!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

922 posts CRASH!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

hahaha no message breaks just postit lol


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> How can you put a message break in the middle of all this?



I JUST did!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

dam dave were too good


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

did anyone see wrestling tonight??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

crap it's still on i'm gonna watch it


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

noticed that Burner is probably burning his eyes right now on your thread!!!!?!?!?!?!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

actully i'm just gonna turn it on lol


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

while posting, right?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

i bet he went blind


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

yeah i'm gonna multi task


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

tell me what happens!!!!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> did anyone see wrestling tonight??


not when monday night football is on


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Whew!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

this thread the other thread the tv porn and .....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

i'd watch wrestling over football


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i'd watch wrestling over football



I wouldn't say that too loud!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

hhh is tearin up rick flair he's bitchin him out it's sad


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i'd watch wrestling over football


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

ok i'd watch it in the commercial breaks


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

I'd rather have sex over WWE or NFL!


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

i used to be a big wrestling fan


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

I'm tiring out here!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

have 2 tvs with them both on while having sex with 2 girls


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

back in the days of the old 4 horsemen


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> have 2 tvs with them both on while having sex with 2 girls


that sounds like a great idea


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Hopefully none of those TV's have porno on them


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

thats back in the day in wcw! i like the original nwo! that was the good shit


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

ok 3 tv's


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Hopefully none of those TV's have porno on them




don't wanna be shown up?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

When the nights over, W8, Prince, kuso and the rest of the gang are going to think all of us are nuts!!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

yeah, the old nwo was the best story line ever


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

I'd rather watch hockey AND have sex!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

they don't think were nuts anyway?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> When the nights over, W8, Prince, kuso and the rest of the gang are going to think all of us are nuts!!!



SHYT, they all ready think that!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> 
> don't wanna be shown up?



Real funny!  I'm better than a stinkin' Porno!!!  Come here, Big guy!!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> I'd rather watch hockey AND have sex!


like on Mystery Alaska


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> SHYT, they all ready think that!



Who me????  Not me?!?!?!


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

I has sex at a hockey rink once.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

I'm so glad fade hates to watch sports


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> like on Mystery Alaska



BINGO!  Doggy style all the way!


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

... and yes it was a girl


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

:rotf:


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

4 horseman SUCKED!!!!

NWO 4 LIFE!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

oops


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

CRASH, 80 more to go!!!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> BINGO!  Doggy style all the way!


and if you want to complete the trifecta you can rest your dinner and a beer on her back.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

dam right NWO!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

When I signed on I had 108 messages loaded (I think?)  It now says 1,022.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

were roundin 300 each dave


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 4 horseman SUCKED!!!!
> 
> NWO 4 LIFE!


the horesmen were awesome, even when there was only 2 of htem.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

holy crap. took a phone cal...(actually have to work once in a while) read that post...and you guys post 3 more pages?

And no...that wouldn't have been me getting the spooge on his leg....
If was, I'd just have to calmly ask the friend after the showe....'head or gut'...


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> and if you want to complete the trifecta you can rest your dinner and a beer on her back.



Isn't that what the little dimple is for???


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Scott Hall was funny!  I liked when the impersonated the 4 Horseman!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

isn't that an oxymoron?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

the 2 4 hoursemen


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

Kevin nash was my all time favorite! still is when he's around


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

where'd he go i missed wrestling for a month while i was in canada


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> the 2 4 hoursemen


the horesmen were around for a long time in different manifestaions. sometimes however there weren't four of them.


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> holy crap. took a phone cal...(actually have to work once in a while) read that post...and you guys post 3 more pages?
> 
> And no...that wouldn't have been me getting the spooge on his leg....
> If was, I'd just have to calmly ask the friend after the showe....'head or gut'...



We know you were looking at Crash's thread!!!!  With your pants down!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

shawn micheal too where's he go?


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

ric flair!


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

66 pages!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

hahaha ya don't you feel violated dave burn gettin off to us and eri   hahaha


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> the horesmen were around for a long time in different manifestaions. sometimes however there weren't four of them.



Because the STUNK!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!! rick flair got beat by Rico!!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> shawn micheal too where's he go?



He's injured but we'll be back!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

What the HELL are you guys talking about???


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

Geesh... a lady can't get a word in edgewise


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

What bout Mick Foley and Terry Funk!  Man, they had some bad ass matches.  What was that sicko's name from the ECW?  The one who broke almost every bone is his body?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

where's the horsemen power now he got beat by rico!!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

shawn micheals is gay.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

Originally posted by Burner02 
holy crap. took a phone cal...(actually have to work once in a while) read that post...and you guys post 3 more pages?

And no...that wouldn't have been me getting the spooge on his leg....
If was, I'd just have to calmly ask the friend after the showe....'head or gut'...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

naw, bad ettiquewtte at work....


Besides....I can Eri way more hot-n-bothered thatn that. Ask her about what I sent her. If she were on, I'd have your monitors steaming up...


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Geesh... a lady can't get a word in edgewise



Sorry B-Fly - you may have the floor!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 66 pages!!



66 pages of what??


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

...thats why I don't like wrestling anymore


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

funk was too old


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Where is Butter fly?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

cause the old guys loose


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

HELLO!!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

hey butterfly how are you?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

hey b'fly baby!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

trying to get a word in?


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

how old is Flair anyway?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

shawn micheals ruled he can kick rick flairs ass


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

108?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> What the HELL are you guys talking about???



Wrestling.

Hey B' Fly!!!!!!


Speaking of WWE wrestling.  Doesn' the UNDERTAKER leave near you?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

one more question here's kevin nash?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

Man you guys are worse then a bunch of old ladies at a beauty parlor with all that yakin...


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> shawn micheals ruled he can kick rick flairs ass


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

the undertaker that guys a tool now "this is my yard" "your gonna show some respect" 

rvd is pro


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

kevin nash was bad ass


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

Wrestling???  Like the fake TV kind?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

What is the Beautiful B'Fly doin' tonight and on so late???


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

big pappa pump was awesome too


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

nashed ruled and he could beat up flair too 

so could micheals


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Man you guys are worse then a bunch of old ladies at a beauty parlor with all that yakin...



Jealous?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

The fake kind!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

yeah, but we don't have curlers in our blue hair....maybe crash, but not the rest of us..


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Wrestling???  Like the fake TV kind?


fake???


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> What is the Beautiful B'Fly doin' tonight and on so late???


Just posting my meals and macros for the day.


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> Jealous?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

HOW COULD THAT POSSIBLY BE FAKE  lol


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

So for the next week B'Fly will you be out posting these men on my absence???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

i dont have blue hair burn maybe the curlers


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Correction: Next 4  weeks!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

I remember watching it some when I was in junior high school... anyone remember Junk Yard Dog???


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yeah, but we don't have curlers in our blue hair....maybe crash, but not the rest of us..


LMAO


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

remember back in the 80
s when Jeraldo asked a wrestler if it was fake and got his ears boxed?


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

yeah, the JYD!


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> So for the next week B'Fly will you be out posting these men on my absence???


i'm sure she will


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

haha i missed that


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> So for the next week B'Fly will you be out posting these men on my absence???


I don't know about beating crash but burner will be a breeze


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i dont have blue hair burn maybe the curlers



No, but your painted in Gold!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

and the hulk was on top back then too....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

No, but your painted in Gold!!!
**shh!!!!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

Big Van Vader did that to some guy over in the middle east.  Guy said it was fake and he flipped out!  Beat the shyt out of the guy.  Served like 6 months in jail!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

There was another guy too... can't remember his name... but I saw him in an airport once and got is autograph!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> I don't know about beating crash but burner will be a breeze



  Crash just learned how to get really drunk and it may become a common thing now and be to drunk to post!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

haha i remeber kane hit vader in the face with a hammer


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> There was another guy too... can't remember his name... but I saw him in an airport once and got is autograph!



What did he look like??


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by butterfly 

I don't know about beating crash but burner will be a breeze  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

are you threatening my post whorinngness, young lady?


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

sid viscious was bad ass back in the day.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

i'm gonna take burns place 


b'fly why don't you just read the autograph


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

he was a horesman at one time.


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

OK CRASH!  Mission Accomplished.  We got our 1,000 post in an hour and 45 mins!  

Happy now??


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

"i'm gonna take burns place "

**sometimes, even the sun shines on a dog's ass!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

sid?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i'm gonna take burns place
> 
> 
> b'fly why don't you just read the autograph


That's the easy part... finding it is the hard part.


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Seyone,

Name all members of the Horseman if you can?!?!?


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

you guys are the biggest post whores I have ever seen.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> OK CRASH!  Mission Accomplished.  We got our 1,000 post in an hour and 45 mins!
> 
> Happy now??




yes  but we can still whore


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> That's the easy part... finding it is the hard part.



Can you describe him?


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Seyone,
> 
> Name all members of the Horseman if you can?!?!?



Ric Flair, Arn Anderson, ollie Anderson, tully Blanchard, Barry windham, Sid, chris benoit.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> What did he look like??


Very tall, brown curly hair might have started with a D...

All I remember is he wrote "Luv ya Darlin" and I thought I'd just meet Elvis.


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

there are more but I can't remember


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> 
> yes  but we can still whore



Did you know I'm shy145 post from making that number  1,000 post in 7 days???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

the honky tonk man?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

we can do that dave


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

wait was it the macho man?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

ha!
page...69!
I....said...69.....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

brb protien shake time!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> you guys are the biggest post whores I have ever seen.


At least we are actually talking about something and not just posting those 1-2 worders.


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Very tall, brown curly hair might have started with a D...
> 
> All I remember is he wrote "Luv ya Darlin" and I thought I'd just meet Elvis.



Sounds like the Dinky Donk man.

Oh wow!  Ha Ha


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

thats 7 of the 4 horseman


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Texas has Undertaker, Mick Foleym HBK and someone else.  What if B'Fly met HBK!  She'd melt!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

that's the other page B-
have two browsers open.....
"Dare to walk in the wake of my turbulence!"
--know where that movie line came from?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ha!
> page...69!
> I....said...69.....


Hey, I like that number!



It's the yr I was born


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

damn, its hot in myhouse


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

good year form muscle cars!
When'ts your b-day (month) I was hatched in dec of 70


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> thats 7 of the 4 horseman



You haven't listed any?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

Originally posted by Burner02 
ha!
page...69!
I....said...69..... 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hey, I like that number!



It's the yr I was born 


__________________


was hoping for a better reason why liked that answer....


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> Ric Flair, Arn Anderson, ollie Anderson, tully Blanchard, Barry windham, Sid, chris benoit.



yes I have


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Ole Anderson
Ric Flair
Tully Blanchard
Arn Anderson
Sting
Lex Luger
Sid Vicious
Dean Malenko
Chris Benoit

Did I miss any?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

oh yeah, Barry Windham


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> was hoping for a better reason why liked that answer....


well I thought THAT was a given


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

how about Mr. Perfect


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

Dugan???  Maybe... ring a bell?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> damn, its hot in myhouse



Turn on the AC!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

hahaha the horseman boy got showed up!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

"well I thought THAT was a given "

 Ijust like it when a lady talks dirty...


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

I don't have ac in this room


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

Wasn't there a tag team called Rock n Roll or something?

We used to think they were SOOOO cute


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> how about Mr. Perfect



Nope!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

lex lugar!!! that guy was my favorite wrestler for the longest time!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Wasn't there a tag team called Rock n Roll or something?
> 
> We used to think they were SOOOO cute



Ricky and Robert Morton!?1?!?!  Wow!  I haven't heard that name in ages?


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Nope!


he was made a member and then turned his back on Flair slamming his head in the steal cage door.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> I don't have ac in this room


poor baby 

Why don't you go out on the ice... that'd cool ya down.


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

the rock n roll express


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> lex lugar!!! that guy was my favorite wrestler for the longest time!



Ahh , he was such a posuer!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

anyone remeber the qubecers?


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> poor baby
> 
> Why don't you go out on the ice... that'd cool ya down.


that would be nice right about now


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Ahh , he was such a posuer!




he was cool he was the first guy to pick up yokozuna!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> poor baby
> 
> Why don't you go out on the ice... that'd cool ya down.



Ha Ha Ha Ha!  

That is funny!  Wait, there is no ice in Philly??


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> 
> he was cool he was the first guy to pick up yokozuna!



And you don't think Big Poppa Pump or Giant or your buddy, Goldberg and the wanna be goldberg...what's his name???


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Ha Ha Ha Ha!
> ...


I think she was refering to the rink.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Ha Ha Ha Ha!
> 
> That is funny!  Wait, there is no ice in Philly??


Nor in Houston either... it did get down to a cold 79 this evening though.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> And you don't think Big Poppa Pump or Giant or your buddy, Goldberg and the wanna be goldberg...what's his name???



Gilberg!! hahahaha, ya big poppa pump would of threw yoko around


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> anyone remeber the qubecers?



Jacques and Raymond and what is the other Rogeau's name?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

I think it was 52 last night here....
almoist snow board season!


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

the big bad booty daddy LOL


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Nor in Houston either... it did get down to a cold 79 this evening though.



Your not getting that rain storm???


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Lesnar wanna be like Sid and Goldberg


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

snowboard season what a great time of year 


GUYS GUESS WHAT!!!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

I don't know about texas but we have been getting alot of rain the past couple of days.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

i liked big pappa pump, until he did something...sorry, forgot what it was , but it was uncool...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

Where's a good but cheap place to skin in CO???


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

what Crash?


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

Lesner is bigger than sid though


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> i liked big pappa pump, until he did something...sorry, forgot what it was , but it was uncool...




it was probably in the script he didn't really have a choise if so


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

I"M GETTING A JOB!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

oh shit!  Where?  Congratulations


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

awesome man


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

1300 posts???


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

no more bumming funds from the parents?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

ya pretty much i'm workin in a snowboard shop for the winter


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

gonna change your name to cashman?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Whew, I'm getting tired!


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

how about work in the fall?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Hey that should be pretty cool crash!!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

ive been tired


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Don't let it screw with your school work!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

cash man lol i'm gonna spend it the first second i get it 

don't think it's gonna mess with my school work too much


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> ive been tired



Really?  How come?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

gettin tired


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

whorin really takes it outa of a person


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Really?  How come?


work has been kicking my ass


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

I haven't even been in the gym in almost 3 weeks.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

workin in the fall? probably not lol i got a gym to go to  get in shape for the snow bunny's


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

3 weeks!?


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> workin in the fall? probably not lol i got a gym to go to  get in shape for the snow bunny's


sounds good


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

hey i just noticed you hit 4000 dave


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

W8 just posted the "hottest " pictures of herself you can imagine!!!!  OMG!!!  Stop what your doing and go check it out!!!!!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 3 weeks!?


yeah, shit has been tough lately.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

hey b-
there is NO cheap place to ski / boardin Colorado......

Maybe not one of the bigger resorts. For your family, Cooper Mountain would be the the best. Real family oriented. Not too crowded, resonable tickets. 

Opps, elimadate is on...be back in 30!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

Welcome back, CRASHMAN
There have been 1321 new posts since your last visit!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Did I now?  I'm striving for the 1k in 7 days mark!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> W8 just posted the "hottest " pictures of herself you can imagine!!!!  OMG!!!  Stop what your doing and go check it out!!!!!!




where where!??!?!??!?????


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

HEY... better go checkout what fade's posting for Prince before it gets edited out!!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> W8 just posted the "hottest " pictures of herself you can imagine!!!!  OMG!!!  Stop what your doing and go check it out!!!!!!


damn you weren't kidding


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> Welcome back, CRASHMAN
> There have been 1321 new posts since your last visit!



Only you would like that!


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> HEY... better go checkout what fade's posting for Prince before it gets edited out!!!


where at?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

you bastard


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> HEY... better go checkout what fade's posting for Prince before it gets edited out!!!




Ewwwwww.  Grosss!!!!  Funny   I saved that one and going to piss everyone off with that one !  Heh Heh!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11212


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11210


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

...damn...need cold water....


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> you bastard



Who are you flipping off????


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ...damn...need cold water....



Why?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

I think I'll go to bed now...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

you!  there were no w8 pics


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I think I'll go to bed now...


.

Gnight sweetheart


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Boy, Fade is coming up with some real funny ones!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

G' night Butterfly!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

Guess ya'll can go back to the wrestling talk now


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11198

W8 Thread!!!!!  Click on it, Crash!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

hey good idea


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Guess ya'll can go back to the wrestling talk now



No, STAY!!!!  The ballons will go off when I hit 1K in 24 hours!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

OH MY GOD


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

OH SHIT!  CENOX is back on and responding to you Butterfly and Bigss etc.


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

I'm still reading it!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11135

GUYS (Burner, Seyone and CRASH)  Read this thread!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

DAVE! those were amazing bless you my friend for showing me that thread


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

g'night butterfly!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

OK, he's being a lot more RATIONAL now!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

(w8's thread)


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

So you like that Crash?  I thought you would!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

mmafiter is too lucky


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

i think he has dirt on w8 or something  jk


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

he might be more rational, but i thik he is still off a bit...
you point of view, his point of view, other's point of view...


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

where did everyone go?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

his brain is off i just stay away from confrintation though or i'd tell him lol i'm gahdi


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

i'm here


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> he might be more rational, but i thik he is still off a bit...
> you point of view, his point of view, other's point of view...



Well, he is off on his facts but at least he's a little more sensitive toward the issues!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

brb in about 15 mins guys


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> his brain is off i just stay away from confrintation though or i'd tell him lol i'm gahdi



R U SCARED????


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> brb in about 15 mins guys



OK, FRAIDY KAT!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

quick! that crashman is MIA! we can catch up and pass his postings!or at least I can..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

I do not want to get into it with him, as IO do not have full facts, but do have my own point of view...which isn't nuetral....


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

fraidy Kat?  Are you back yet?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> quick! that crashman is MIA! we can catch up and pass his postings!or at least I can..



I AM past him!


----------



## Craft (Sep 16, 2002)

Holy SHIT david, 4000+ posts already.... wow!? 

Apparently you are unemployed?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I do not want to get into it with him, as IO do not have full facts, but do have my own point of view...which isn't nuetral....



That is the same reason why I haven't full fledge with him either. I don't know much about his country!

But I do know what he was saying about here (US) was not accurate, amusing or cute.  More like ignorant and abusive in a way.


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Craft *_
> Holy SHIT david, 4000+ posts already.... wow!?
> 
> Apparently you are unemployed?



Student finishing up!  Should be done in 4 months!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Craft?  You look familiar?  Are you from another board?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

checking the numbers!!!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

67 post away from a 1K in 7 days stats!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

Nope, I do agree with you Dave-
We as a nation have both our greatnes as well as our shortcomings. 

I had somehting else typed..but deleted it. not worth it....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

back you poop flinger


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> R U SCARED????



not scared just don't know whats goin on


----------



## Craft (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Craft?  You look familiar?  Are you from another board?



I spend some time on ABC as well.


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Craft *_
> 
> 
> I spend some time on ABC as well.



I thought I've seen that AVATAR at MM.com


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Nope, I do agree with you Dave-
> We as a nation have both our greatnes as well as our shortcomings.
> 
> I had somehting else typed..but deleted it. not worth it....



Me too!  I could say alot but why do battle with him??


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> not scared just don't know whats goin on



Do I need to repost the thread link for you??


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=11135

For you CRASH!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

Dave-
did you see my reply to cervix on your post card thread?
sound maybe right????


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

no i just never paid attension to the news when did those big tower things collapse?


hehe jk  

i'm stealin this from one of your threads but: i will not have a bttle of whits with an unarmed person


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

I'll check it right now!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

yeah, you switched it to drinking I see!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

AWSOME CARTOONS ARE BACK ON!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

tried...he's tenacious about his opinion!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

brb


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

I just stated my opinions and it was NOT very nice, either!  I'm tired of it/him!!!


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> brb



AGAIN?!?!??!


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

go read it burner!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

hahaha nvm i saw that one  (earlier today lol)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

"AGAIN?!?!??!"
**he's definately got the 'squirts!



Saw you closed that thread. Good end of statement


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

What are you boys doing up at this time?


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

he heh!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> What are you boys doing up at this time?



nothin just whorin, what ru doin up?


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

Hi NG!!!


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

NG,

Who is that in your aVATAR?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

hey! you did come to play!
I wanted to stay up past my bed time JUST to say hi to you!
(think she's buying it?)


or I'm stuck here in my secured room version of hell working until 0530 hrs. (four more hours)


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

I have a male client wanting my services (Training Crash... Don't get smart!    ) but I declined him!


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

I have


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

so much


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Well.. actually it's 9:15 AM here.. So I should be up.. 

David.. it's me.. Better watch your mouth.. I may come out and punch you..


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

little more


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

4


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

more


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

wrong thread dave...you can post as many words in here as possiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossiblepossible


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Dave.. wrong thread! This is not the 2 word only thread..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I have a male client wanting my services (Training Crash... Don't get smart!    ) but I declined him!




training in the bedroom  lol i hate to get smart


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

and


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

dave you should do a thread for the 1000 in 7 day thing


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

I am done!!!!

Whew!  for the night!  

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/top10posters.php

1002 posts in 7 days!  I think tonight I posted 500 +  thanks to everyone!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

...and you do it so well!
...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

light em up, NG!


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

I am the HOTSTEPPER!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

go dave!  you got me 423


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

OK, I am finished for the night! I have to train Miss Robbin tomorrow at 2:30 pm and myself at 5:30 pm.  

Thank god this over with!  

I know NG, I just had to get to my goal tonight!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

"I am the HOTSTEPPER!!!!"

--do alittle dance, make a little love...get down tonight!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

i'll be on my way to bed pretty soon also i was just waitin for the goal to be hit see ya later dave


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> "AGAIN?!?!??!"
> **he's definately got the 'squirts!
> 
> ...



I'll have it closed tomorrow after Butterfly and whoever else want to respond.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm 40 behind u crash!


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> "I am the HOTSTEPPER!!!!"
> 
> --do alittle dance, make a little love...get down tonight!



Wrong song, dude!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Ok.. I'm bored.. don't you have anything more fun to talk about than the top 10??


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

same genre. though!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Ok.. I'm bored.. don't you have anything more fun to talk about than the top 10??




theres always the funnest thing to talk about me!


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

Gee 85 more posts Crash and you can beat my 24 hour post!  

Can you do it?

But remember, try beating the other one!  Your 400 + shy away!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

hahaha i'll try lol


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Ok.. I'm bored.. don't you have anything more fun to talk about than the top 10??



We can talk how I make people cry during their workouts!??!?!

Just kidding.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

stir it up!
c'mon, NG! Spin some new life into this!
We need a hot, European woman's input!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

ya spice it up NG


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

Ta-Ta everyone and nighty nite!    Nite Crash, Burner and NG!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Ta-Ta everyone and nighty nite!    Not Crash, Burner and NG!



ya it's gonna get awful hot on this thread


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

ttyl


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

geez...a three some!
wahoo!
g'night dave!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

i was thinkin of a 2 some and you holdin the camera


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Sorry.. went and got myself a proteinshake.. Tastes like shiat.. 
Spice it up you say?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

ya baby


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Guys guys.. don't get any ideas now.. 
If you do.. it better be good..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

they're good for both of us


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Ok.. no action around here.. I think I'm gonna work some now..  you both suck!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

oh, trust me...they're good!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

you gonna work some action in here thats alright  with me


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm eating 2 chk breast and spinnach...wanna trade?

We....suck????
ouch?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

work?
Whaddya mean...work? Isn't your father still in Italy? I bet you have your feet PROPPED upon his desk..as we type!
work...phooey!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

work!? hahaha that stuffs funny but i'm getting a job now


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Well.. burner.. your right.. His secretary keeps giving me angry looks..  What's she to do? N O T H I N G!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

give her an order...it will be a laugh! like, tell her to go and get the oil in your car changed!

Still on the same flavor protein?
Everthrow in a banana or orange juice or something to change the flavor?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

well everyone i'm  off to shower then go to bed later burn bro , later NG you cutie


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

ha! told ya I'd outlast you all!
Now, I've got this beautiful HOT European lady to myself.
Mine, I tell ya! She's all MINE!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

lucky i left lol


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

or in the process of it


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Bye Crash! Have a nice shower..


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Burner.. Yep.. still that yucky strawberry.. I really need to throw it out..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

i'll be thinking of you


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

I'll try to pretend there's nothing pornal about that post Crash..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

ya "try" lol


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Burner.. I think my dad would give me crap for doing that..  I'll just let her pull her hair for me not working too hard..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

poor young bugger WILL be in the shower.....
how many gallons of water in the tank?

Maybe get another protein and mix the two together? hate to waste..


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Yeah.. I think I can get the rest of it down.. But it's yucky..

young bugger? how young?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

aw screw it i'm comin back here after my shower this place is too fun


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

19


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

about your age, if I recollect. (I am an old man...couple months away from 32..)


didn't think you cold stay away for long, ther pal.
I have to go in a minute to do some actual work...

Hate it when work gets in the way of my internet surfing time...


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Screw it? Now, wait a minute.. who's screwing who? I know I'm not screwing.. Burner?.. Crash?.. 

Should I leave you guys alone!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

well, we did say to spice it up! wrong way to spice...but it's a start!

Remind me to give you a poke in the ribs for that quip, young lady!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

that is, whenever I do get around to getting my fat butt over to your side of the world!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Ouch.. in the ribs!? You better stay in America..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

ok, no poking. 
I'm going to need someone to help translate for me over there...
not all speak English?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm gonna call my boyfriend now.. He's still in China.. 
Brb..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

c-ya in a bit!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Ok.. I just got a chinese answer phone..  like ching chiong hua ha..  Sure, sounds good little lady..  Will try later..

Swedish people are brilliant english-speakers actually..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

allo? anyone here?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

well, good. i'm not one for bi-lingual...sometimes, I even have problems with my native tongue....

(I talk kind of fast sometimes..trip over my tongue...)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

where in China? I'd like to go to Hong Kong someday.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Yup.. Wow.. really a fast shower.. In and out.. You must be a real minute man.. !?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Bfriend is in Tian Jing.. I think it's called.. Close to Bejing.. 3rd time he's there now.. Travels a lot..

Not billingual? I'm multi-lingual!  Swedish, English, German and Italian.. And a bit Danish and Norwegian.. very close to Swedish..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Yup.. Wow.. really a fast shower.. In and out.. You must be a real minute man.. !?



i thought it was long i was like 25 mins in there


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

No way Crash.. More like 5 mins.. 
I like my showers long and steamy..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

ok maybe it was shorter than 25 mins but it sure steamy


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

that's the great thing about being where you are. Don't you almost have to me multi-lingual there?

When I was in Italy, I wa about an hour from the Slovanian border, Austria, Switzerland....


every border of my state is surrounded by fellow speaking english...of course, in some places in this great nation some laguage is spoken we still can't decipher!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

i  can speak english   and all by myself


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

"i thought it was long i was like 25 mins in there"

you must have really been concentrating on something...


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Well.. You can pretty much make yourself understood everywhere in Europe with english.. But I would like to know Greek, French and spanish as well... 

Just spoke to boyfriend.. He was about to go shopping.. Almost 05:00 PM there.. Told him to look for a Nike Heart Rate Monitor watch for me.. Everything is so cheap there! Hope he finds it!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm sure you will have no probs learning them!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

what could have i possibly been concitrating that was SOOOO HARD!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

i mean what could i have been concitrating on so hard


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

if I have ta draw it out for you.....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

would you i'm so lost  maybe NG could help with doing it


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Aight boys.. I'll make a wild guess.. 
The shampoo bottle?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Aight boys.. I'll make a wild guess..
> The shampoo bottle?


.

shampoo is close cause ithas something to do with a head


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

While your answereing stuff.. What's with the bike in your sig?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

that? i'm a dirt biker and thats my bike


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

A dirty biker huh? 
I always wanted to jump over hills on those things.. (err, the bikes I mean.. lol )


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

they are fun! exspecialy with a girl ridding on the back 

lol so how old r u?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

19 in Nov


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Burner, where did you go??? You did not leave me with this insane biker dude here, did ya?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

nope. just watching a movie: The New Guy.
Seen it? Friggin HILARIOUS!

I'm a former insane dirt bike rider...don't hold it against me?

I've upgraded to sport bikes now...


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Man.. I'm stuck here with two bikers? yikes.. 

Watching a movie? I thought you were working! And you're calling ME lazy?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

lazy? Nope. I am just reserving my strength in case a real world Air Force crisis comes up!

(did that sound impressive? I can make it deeper!)


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Yeah.. pretty impressive.. lol.. But what do you really DO? surf the net and watch TV.. Seems pretty hard... 

Crash.. aren't you working tomorrow.. (today, tomrrow, wahtever it is..) or going to school? Something?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 19 in Nov



nice your my age 

nope no job yet... no school just the gym 

hahah your trapped with 2 bikers but were the good lookin bikers not the harly ride'n fat guys


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

i saw that movie burner it was sooo funny


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Just gym? What do you do with your days? Not getting any money either..  Mommy still buys your things?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

i like when the consler says he has terrets i was laughin so hard


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Just gym? What do you do with your days? Not getting any money either..  Mommy still buys your things?



i party, dirtebike snowboard(winter)martial arts, play on IM  

of course mommy is going to buy me things...and she does too  doesn't your daddy buy you things?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

huh? you lost me there.. remember, I'm swedish..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

haha sorry what part did i loose you on?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Oh.. the movie.. (about the earlier comment.. )

Well, I like making some money on my own too.. but daddy buys me stuff too 
I'm only working this year.. going to university next fall..


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

YEAY, lunch in 10 mins!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

i like my parents they buy me stuff thats probably why i don't want a job lol they'll make me buy it with my own money  where do you work?

oh haha earlier ya..i messed up on spelling alot in that lol


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

I work at my dad's firm.. pretty ok, but I'm looking for something more fun..

So, aren't you planning to go to college or anything?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> YEAY, lunch in 10 mins!!




yay! bed in 10 mins lol


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

My mom bought me a baking pan and a box of brownie mix....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> I work at my dad's firm.. pretty ok, but I'm looking for something more fun..
> 
> So, aren't you planning to go to college or anything?



ya i'm goin to college in the spring after snowboard season i hope to go to nationals for racing 

get a job in a snowboard shop with all your friends thats what i'm doin


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Burner, that's so sweet!  Did you make any? On your cheat day I mean..  Oh, that's right, you're having a cheat month!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> My mom bought me a baking pan and a box of brownie mix....



so that you could cook for her?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

I love snowboarding actually.. Hope I'll be able to go do it this winter as well.. Not many mountains here in south of Sweden.. Have to get up north!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

i want my cheat day to come sooner! it's not till sunday!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

yep. cheat d...month...



Damn good too!

THey are all gone. Back to blandness.

What are you going to studywhen you head off to college?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm proud of myself: I passed up on getting a Sonic cherry slush on the way to work...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> I love snowboarding actually.. Hope I'll be able to go do it this winter as well.. Not many mountains here in south of Sweden.. Have to get up north!



you should come to the states and join me in california or burner in colorado lol we got the good hills


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Me? Something within marketing.. I planned on getting a degree in economics, but I think I would hate working with all those numbers.. *frowning*


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

actually, when I go back to the day shift, I will be more busy. Not much goes on here at night. We are here in a 'just in case' kind of thing


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I'm proud of myself: I passed up on getting a Sonic cherry slush on the way to work...


 not a cherry slush


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I'm proud of myself: I passed up on getting a Sonic cherry slush on the way to work...


Good job B! I'm proud of you too!  
All clean today then?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> you should come to the states and join me in california or burner in colorado lol we got the good hills



That would be fun..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Me? Something within marketing.. I planned on getting a degree in economics, but I think I would hate working with all those numbers.. *frowning*



i wanna go to the olympics for snowboarding  

and maybe get a job as a firefighter lol


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

oh yes...a cherry slush. Route 44...
damn tasty. great brain freeze!


NG_
I was thinking of business for you!
I am thinking of going back for my BA in business myself. I do not much like wearing ties / suits, etc....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> That would be fun..



and you'd get all the guys with that swedish accent lol


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

have to go do my analysis. GO have a great lunch, NG! 
Holler when you get back on!

c-ya in a bit, crash-


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Well, I think I'd like wearing a nice feminine Gucci suit along with a Prada or Vuitton bag..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> oh yes...a cherry slush. Route 44...
> damn tasty. great brain freeze!



man you poor bastard lol

i would of passed up anything for a slush i love those things


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Ok.. it's 5 mins past lunch time!! I had too much fun to notice!  Need to go!
Take care Crash! B, talk to you later (if you're still here..) !


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

Later burn i'm probably gonna go to bed in a little while so i'll talk to you tomorrow


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

PM me some time nike gurl we'll talk well see ya later


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

later!
Ha! Crash!
Look at you! Trying to pimp on my woman!

SHe's got a man...and I'm next in line!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Back from lunch.. yum.. that was good!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

already?
I'm almost done with my analysis....

you woking out this afternoon after work?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

I just ate my food in the cafeteria.. 15 mins.. 

Yes..am working out today! I think it will be legs.. My split is still messed up from me being ill last week..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

when I wake up this afternoon...while you will be sleeping....
I've got to knock out my shoulders, then tomorrow (Wednesday) I get to do my legs!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Nice.. I'm doing shoulders and abs on thursday..  I'm planning to drag a friend along! She needs to get started in the gym.. Am taking her and another friend to a BodyStep class tonight as well.. They need to start a lifestyle like mine!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

...and if they do not go...hound them and make them feel guilty for not doing t!
That's what friends are for!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

hey NG-
you have made the top ten posters of the day!
you are 7th if I saw right!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Really?!?!?  Wohoo, but it will be all gone when the others start coming in though..


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm 8th.. only need two more, then I'll beat Kuso though!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Kuso's beaten!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

you go, girl!!
and on that note. I am GONE, girl!
C-ya tonight!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Tonight? Did I miss something?


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Kuso's beaten!




Enjoy it babe...you can beat me all you like


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

Good Morning All!


----------



## Fade (Sep 17, 2002)

Good morning (Stalking Butterfly)


----------



## EarWax (Sep 17, 2002)

Good lunchtime (Stalking Fade99)


----------



## EarWax (Sep 17, 2002)

Sorry Fade99, just stalking you cause you are my hero... 1000 lb leg presses... I need to find out the secret...


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

Crash,

How did you not beat me sicko?  You had NG and Burner in your corner, too!  

Last night will never be a repeat!  

That was some crazy shiat!


----------



## Fade (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by EarWax *_
> Sorry Fade99, just stalking you cause you are my hero... 1000 lb leg presses... I need to find out the secret...


Time is the secret. I've been lifting for quite a while.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2002)

Heres a nice lil story: On my way to work today some prick in a car tried to cut me off (i was riding my pushie) So this anal gives me the shake head yell something out the window..... So me, against all my normal attitudes thinks to myself... "i been workin out, what good is it if i cant pound this prick" so i turn around and he's sittin there in the middle of the road waitin for me and theres another bloke in the passengers seat. So, i ride round the front of the car, stop at his window and say 'I got a right to ride on this road so why dont you just fuck off"
The look on this wankers face said it all   Ooo shit i think i bit off more than i can chew  So back came the very nervous reply "Mate,your supposed to be wearing a helmet" So i lean towards the window and yell "I DONT GIVE A FUCK" and make a motion like i'm gonna hit him... He took off like there was no tomorrow!!! I was pissin myself laughin all the way to work  
If you knew me and how not me that is.....
You know when you regret later that you should of done something but didnt WELL I DONT FEEL LIKE THAT TODAY !!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

Way to go Peetrips!!!

I'm so proud of you


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2002)

Sanks !!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Crash,
> 
> How did you not beat me sicko?  You had NG and Burner in your corner, too!
> ...




i could of beat you but i had the bulking diet putting me to sleep


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

but tht was the craziest thing ever  lol


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2002)

Have a nice day peoples!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

G'day peetrips


----------



## EarWax (Sep 17, 2002)

Dang peetrips, you raging on something? hehe
I have bad road rage (a lot of yelling), but at least no one can hear me in my truck.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

i have  road rage and i'm used to being in a truck but there is that one day your driving in a jeep and people are looking at you lol


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by EarWax *_
> Dang peetrips, you raging on something? hehe
> I have bad road rage (a lot of yelling), but at least no one can hear me in my truck.


No, not raging just sick of taking b/s off people and swallowing it down. Time to make a stand if someone pisses me off even if it does mean a nuckle. (i have 3 brothers so i can fight a bit)


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> G'day peetrips


Hey Crash, sorry no quick reply. I dnt get much time to surf i get a bit in the morn before work, 15 mins at morn tea (now), 1/2hr at lunch maybe a bit at night if i'm lucky. One day when it's raining and/or the misses is out i gonna post whore you guys to shame! Or damn die trying


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2002)

Time's up gotta go again


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

post whore me and dave to shame? HA! no chance


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

bye bye peetrips


----------



## EarWax (Sep 17, 2002)

bye peetrips


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

bye again


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

hello w8  what cha drinkin?


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 17, 2002)

I AM CANADIAN


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## EarWax (Sep 17, 2002)

LOL... I'm guessing LaBlatt Blue?


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> 
> i could of beat you but i had the bulking diet putting me to sleep



You will have every chance now because I will be slowly withdrawing myself from POST WHORE syndrome as I won't be posting that much for 3 weeks!  

Here, amuse yourself with this thread!

Ya think we were noticed last night?  

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=167720#post167720


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 17, 2002)

Canadian 

but...I'm gonna run out soon and have to swtich to coors light...found it in my cold room


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 17, 2002)

Ya know what?  when ya go to Quebec and ask for a candian...they look at ya like you're talking fucking chinese or something


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

coor light? 
jeez, we don't even drink that here in colorado.....


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

Hey everyone 

What's this???  w8 has graced us post whores with her presence???  What could be the meaning of this... is she drunk again


----------



## irontime (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Canadian
> 
> but...I'm gonna run out soon and have to swtich to coors light...found it in my cold room


Coors light??? Isn't that the same for Soda water or something?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

My dad always drank Coors Light... think that's why I hate beer now... stealing sips of that p-water would do it to anyone


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

holy shoot dave and crash  509 and 497 damn that is alot
all of us together got around 1200 last night


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

ya we killed this place last night we should go for a repeat


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

I am tick crash you are ahead of me now


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

ticked*


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

holy crap! i am


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

i'm gonna hit 2000 by the end of the week


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

i ight if i feel like it


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

might*


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

hmmm sounds like fun where's dave at he'll have some fun too and when burn shows up we'll really tear it up


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

Lets rip it up man


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> i ight if i feel like it


What are you drinkin bigss??


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

I think I will try in get a head start on dave


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

i had posting nightmares last night


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> 
> What are you drinkin bigss??



nothing you get more posts if you miss spell a word then correct it the next post

that is a true post whore secret.
dont tell anybody


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2002)

My time difference sucks, night time there i think i'm workin here


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

i was talking to w8 and mmafiter in my dream


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2002)

o


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i had posting nightmares last night


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2002)

ok*


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

it's 7 35 pm here


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2002)

What were they saying


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

serious they were messed up dreams!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

8:34 here


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2002)

12.30 here just about finished lun


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

where r u china?


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2002)

lunch*


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2002)

east coast aussie


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm in your future


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

ohhhhh i wanna go to austrailia


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

o i forgot u are an aussie


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2002)

Come over and you can "crash" at my place!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

austrailia is cool


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2002)

We'll go trailie ridein together


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

hahaha that'd be cool but i hate spiders and they're big ones there!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

dont u guys have some mean snakes 2


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2002)

Rm 250 '90


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

you ride?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

i got rm 250 99


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2002)

Bad snakes are at top end!! Brother lives there. The bad spiders are small and you hardly ever see them


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

but you feel them bite your ass when they're in your shoe  lol


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

what are those killer spiders called down there?


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2002)

Dont ride much its lil bros bike. He road races R6 '02 and has a trailie on the side


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

talkin about a spider i just killed one just a second ago


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2002)

Funnel web.. Me and my bro used to hunt them!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

turanchula? black widow?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

hahaha


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2002)

Not!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

nice lookin thing you have in the avatar


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2002)

Red backs are nasty but they just make you sick


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2002)

Thats my son Caleb he's 4


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

hahahahaha i couldn't see it at first lol


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2002)

Do you have white tail spiders??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

i thought it was abstract art till my eyes focused


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2002)

Your funny!!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2002)

He had a batman birthday party (very cool)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

batman rules!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

what r tail spiders?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

brb


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2002)

White tail spiders bite you and the sore they leave keeps gettin bigger... like leoprosy and fungus as well allm rotten and shit really nasty!! And you find the bastards everywhere especially in your house  they like your bed heaps!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

that is some scary shit


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

Fade's little boy used to go around telling people he WAS batman


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

i have alot of spiders everywhere i my basement I think they are olf spiders but I dont know


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

what is that

what type


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Fade's little boy used to go around telling people he WAS batman


And she comes in late BUT shes still here!!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2002)

Look at the tail !! DEr!!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2002)

You should see the mutant kangaroos we got here They shoot laser beams out their arses!~!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2002)

And the koalas look cute so you cuddle them then they piss acid all down yer front and slice your ears off with their claws!! Fuk me!!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2002)

CRIKEY!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2002)

Sorry guys i just about wet myself typin that shit!! Lunch is ova gotta go back to work. Catch yas later


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

bye peetrips


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

oh yeah i'm bac till i have to go flip my chicken


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

are we doing this again????


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

mmm chicken and baked fries


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

of course we are


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

isn't it fun


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

gives you messed up dreams but none the less it's fun


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

i sleep well at night


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

i think thats kinda what it's for


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

huh


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

night is for sleeping ....or partying


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

I njust had popeys chicken w/ red beans and rice...there has to be some sort of good stuff in that?

I think I am going tro avoid the 2-word thread though...tht one gets annoying!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

hell yeah


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I njust had popeys chicken w/ red beans and rice...there has to be some sort of good stuff in that?
> 
> I think I am going tro avoid the 2-word thread though...tht one gets annoying!



yes it


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

really does


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

red beans and rice and popees chicken 

I could go for that right now


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

i'm having baked fries and bbq chicken as soon as it's done


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

churches had te best fried chicken...too bad we do not have it here any more...


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

churches?

I had  lasgna


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

mmmm food i'm gettin hungrier


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

i've never been to a churches


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

i have never heard of churches


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

me either


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

they are more back in the South. There used to be a couple in Denver, but that was a long time ago.

I LUV lasagna!

My mom gets pissed when I put tobasco on her 'famous' lasagna....


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

I  made the emeril lasgasse lasgna that is great


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

parents always get pissed when you put hot sause on it they go "is my food not good tasting enough for you" then i go "ya"


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

Yeah my dad doesnt like any thing with added flavor he likes everything plain


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

I just like tobasco.
She just gives my 'that' look and shakes her head....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

mine bitches at me


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

i used to live in the dirty south and every kid there put on hot sauce that is where i picked up the habit.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

I am hot wing king


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I just like tobasco.
> She just gives my 'that' look and shakes her head....


I don't like tobasco


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

hows it goin tonight guys?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

tobasco on your pizza? 
goooood shiat!



hooter's hot wings?
food sux, but good 'ambiance'!


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

on pizza? why ruin a good thing?


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

Yo people


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

whats up kuso?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> hows it goin tonight guys?



doin great u?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

yo kuso


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

you've never tried tobasco on pizza?
D U D E! Ya gotz ta try it!
Plus, it helps keep the sprinkles mozzerella on the pizza....


why do i not have a six pack????


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

tabassco on pizza iss GOOD


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

I had my first day in the gym in almost 3 weeks today.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

you sore?


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

I`m sure you have a six pac.....just hidden under all that potential energy...like me


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

no way, keep that shit away from me. pizza is perfect with just crust cheese and sauce. nothing more.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

i'm not fat i just have alot of energy


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> no way, keep that shit away from me. pizza is perfect with just crust cheese and sauce. nothing more.



you plain eater!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

your gonna HURT tomorrow!


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> you sore?


not yet, ill let you know tomorrow.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

i little more energy then i want


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> you plain eater!


I love spicy food, I just don't like to mess with my pizza.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

thin crust cheese pizza with those red pepper flakes mmm mmm good


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> I love spicy food, I just don't like to mess with my pizza.



you try it with tabassco the you try it plain it's like crap plain lol


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

and did I mention that I hate tabasco


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

you guys are awefully boring tonight


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

tobasco tastes great on pizza!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

"I`m sure you have a six pac.....just hidden under all that potential energy...like me "

kuso gets it! I think of my 'belly' as an alternative energy source! You never kow when you might get stranded out in the middle ofthe desert / woods....all you lean, riped people will be falling over dead...and I'll be pressing on!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

well like i said to NG last night spice it up B'fly


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

what would you like to talk about B?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> tobasco tastes great on pizza!


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> you guys are awefully boring tonight


now that you are here you can SPICE it up a bit


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

b prefers the pornal topics.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> well like i said to NG last night spice it up B'fly


Everytime I try I'm ignored


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

i'm not ignorin ya unless you start talkin about opera or somethin


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> b prefers the pornal topics.


awwww yesss... my fave


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

no way , no one ignores you


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

figaro


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

good night all


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

WTF?


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

uh oh , there she goes.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> WTF?



what?


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

opera is better than Oprah


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

figaro, figaro...


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

Figaro?


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

later on bigss


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> opera is better than Oprah


No WAY dude... I love Oprah!!!  I even get her magazine!!!


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

cya biggs


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

oprah blows!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

How about I take a poll... you guys answer it...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

WAIT BIGSS...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

we'll all answer oprah is a dyke


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

Don`t like any of those type of shows.


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

are you kidding me bfly, her magazine??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

jerry springer was funny when they had real fights


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

shes less anoying than rosie


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

now see, Ms. BF-
If you were a SINGLE woman....I am sure I could make you sing your own opera...from the flat of your back!
F I G A R O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

However, you aren't of single status and wold otherwise be rude to make such comments....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

I suppose it's a girl thing...

So do you guys want the sex poll or not???


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

Sex....why thank you!


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

did you say sex poll?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I suppose it's a girl thing...
> 
> So do you guys want the sex or not???




i want it


----------



## lina (Sep 17, 2002)

Oh my! You sure got these guys attention quickly!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

Yes...a sex poll just for you post whores!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

um...LAY it on us!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

a sex poll??? is that some new toy?


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

post whores, who are you calling  post whores?


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

Oh yeah


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> a sex poll??? is that some new toy?


LMAO


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

i'm not a post whore!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

From a little post whore to all the others (don't forget the KING of post whoring - DJD) .....  What's going on?


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

so where is this sex poll?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> so where is this sex poll?



is this gonna hurt?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

don't get your hopes up, Crash-
she did say 'poll' not DOLL!


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

lol at burner


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

LOL @ burns


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

almost done...


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

I think he's refering to where the "pole" goes!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

maybe the sex poll will be a nude pic of her and we vote if we like it


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

I like the way you think crash


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

I just hope it`s not "would you do Opera?"


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

B - what'cha think of Crashes idea????


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I just hope it`s not "would you do Opera?"



DUH - you mean Oprah?


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I just hope it`s not "would you do Opera?"


LOL that would suck


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> maybe the sex poll will be a nude pic of her and we vote if we like it


nice try...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

LMAO!


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> DUH - you mean Oprah?



Thats the one  give me a break....haven`t seen it in three or four years


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

I don't think fade would let those pics out of his vault


----------



## lina (Sep 17, 2002)

Hey lean,

Get all you can before time's up!  

taaahh-taaahh-tah-tummmmmm....... 

Any jitters yet?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

It's always worth a try.... Right?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

Here it cums...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

Are you ready???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

kinki


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

Not yet, I don't think reality has set in yet!  LOL!  I was thinking about it the other day and like today there are 10 days left!  Whoooo!


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I don't think fade would let those pics out of his vault



If I remember correctly, he once posted one of your pussy at MM.com


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

I"M READY!


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

so where is it?


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

nude pics of lina would be more than acceptable also


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

ya where??


----------



## lina (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly, he once posted one of your pussy at MM.com



cough it up kuso!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Oh my! You sure got these guys attention quickly!


hehehe


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

You better hurry up ....Sounds like Crash my go prematurely


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> Thats the one  give me a break....haven`t seen it in three or four years



Haven't found you secret stash of Oprah porn... lost it that long ago?  LOL!


----------



## lina (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> nude pics of lina would be more than acceptable also



kuso has that in his vault


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> cough it up kuso!



Oh man, that was maybe a year ago.......I`m sure if we ask nicely Fade will post it again though


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> If I remember correctly, he once posted one of your pussy at MM.com


Hey now... I DID have panties on... and it was here


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> You better hurry up ....Sounds like Crash my go prematurely



don't worry b'fly baby i got reserves


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> kuso has that in his vault


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

poll:
naked pix of bfly or oprah: which one?

I pick Butterfly!
What do I win?


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

oh yer killing me lina


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Hey now... I DID have panties on... and it was here



B....I`m not THAT crude....that would be your kitty 

I was talkign about your PUSSY!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

1. Should fade and butterfly have sex tonight even though it's sooo late?
a. no, get some sleep sweety
b. hell yea!!!

If you answer a. then stop here!
If you answer b. then proceed to question 2.

2. What should b'tfly wear?
a. cotton nighty
b. silk chemise
c. nuthin but thigh highs
d. nuthin, it'll only get torn off anyway

3. How much foreplay should be involved?
a. a little kissing and su.....
b. some 69 action
c. don't bother, it's late, just get right to it

...and finally

4. What position should they try tongiht?
a. missionary
b. tummy down
c. b'tfly on top!!!
d. try a new one like...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> kuso has that in his vault



kuso get sharin


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by kuso 
You better hurry up ....Sounds like Crash my go prematurely  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



don't worry b'fly baby i got reserves 


__________________


***damn youth!

Go for two minutes...wait two and ready to go again!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> kuso has that in his vault




BASTARD!   You greedy bastard!  some friend you are!


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

Who the fuck is talking Oprah porn   Way to ruin a good thread


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> B....I`m not THAT crude....that would be your kitty
> 
> I was talkign about your PUSSY!



OH YEAH  you're right!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

ok, another movie trivia question:

Line:
"Got any naked pictures of your wife? Want some?"


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

B,C,C,C


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ok, another movie trivia question:
> 
> Line:
> "Got any naked pictures of your wife? Want some?"



Mr. baseball?


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> 4. What position should they try tongiht?
> 
> d. try a new one like...



DAMN...where`s my copy of Kharma Sutra  ( yes, it`s spelt wrong   )


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

major leage?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

i only have one nude pic of an IM member


----------



## lina (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> oh yer killing me lina



huh, moi?  

pourquoi?


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> Mr. baseball?



hat was filmed in the city I live in!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 1. Should fade and butterfly have sex tonight even though it's sooo late?
> a. no, get some sleep sweety
> b. hell yea!!!                                                     Gotta vote for Fade!
> ...


           Look in the Tip of the Day!


----------



## lina (Sep 17, 2002)

who crash?

Yourself?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

crash wins!
Mr. Baseball, Tom Sellick


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

Opps.....That


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

pourquoi???


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

where's this poll?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

"pourquoi"
portugese margarine!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

What are you blind?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

In here... look up


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> who crash?
> 
> Yourself?



WAIT! i got 2 now


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

crash, if the pics are of any female member pm me. if they are of you, and they probably are keep them to yourself.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

ya i got one


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

gotcha
answers:
1) B
2)D
3)B
4)B


----------



## lina (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> "pourquoi"
> portugese margarine!




 

LMAO!!!! Burner!!!!


----------



## lina (Sep 17, 2002)

Pick your position B!

Get ready, GO!!!


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

That would be some good cardio


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

she like all of em


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Pick your position B!
> 
> Get ready, GO!!!



Good God!  I hope that was animated!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Pick your position B!
> 
> Get ready, GO!!!


I love it!  Don't know if I'm up for it tongiht though... maybe this weekend when we have NO KIDS!!!


----------



## Fade (Sep 17, 2002)

Where's E for all of the above???


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> Good God!  I hope that was animated!



Dude....thats typical honeymoon stuff there  You better get practicing


----------



## lina (Sep 17, 2002)

Lean, memorize them! 


Quiz test coming up in 10 days!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

Fade wins!  Hands down! ... or up.. which ever you prefer!  LOL


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

see? Told ya


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Lean, memorize them!
> 
> 
> Quiz test coming up in 10 days!



Why, spank you very much!  Very cute!


----------



## lina (Sep 17, 2002)

You're welcome!

Consider it your early wedding present


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

goodnight everyone


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

c'mon! stealth sex!

It's nice outside, right? how about a quick tour of the back yard?
You can even try that wheel barrow position.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

'nite B-fly and fade!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

Lina... I'm leaving you in charge of keeping them under control


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

Have fun


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

night butterfly


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

lina?
What's teh punshment if she fails this quiz?
Abstenance?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

G'night B'fly


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

Good luck!  She's the one that needs controlling!  She posted the pornal pics in the first place!


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Lina... I'm leaving you in charge of keeping them under control


get out the whips


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> c'mon! stealth sex!
> 
> It's nice outside, right? how about a quick tour of the back yard?
> You can even try that wheel barrow position.


the trampolines wet


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

did you get it seyone?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> the trampolines wet



i always wanted to try trampoline sex


----------



## lina (Sep 17, 2002)

Have fun B!


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

i've had trampoline sex


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

you like


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

"the trampolines wet "
**y'all were already out there???

oops, did I type that aloud?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

I think Crash needs to share with everyone!  How bout a poll...

YES 

or 


no


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

lina posted pornal pics? Where?


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> lina posted pornal pics? Where?


yeah, lemme see


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

Just the acrobatic pornal people - don't get your hopes up there Burner!


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

damn


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

Hey Kuso - in the 2 word only thread - where you thinking of the "serving you a beer" pic?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

'if there are pictures, I must see!'


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

hahaha porn pics are cool


----------



## lina (Sep 17, 2002)

Gosh! She gets the guys all worked up and now I'm left to clean up the mess! 

Hmmmm....


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> damn



sorry seyone - didn't mean to get your hopes up either!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Gosh! She gets the guys all worked up and now I'm left to clean up the mess!
> 
> Hmmmm....




Any Ideas?


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Hey Kuso - in the 2 word only thread - where you thinking of the "serving you a beer" pic?



LMAO...I wasn`t, butt am now! 

And lina.....I KNOW you are the BEST at cleaning up mess


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Gosh! She gets the guys all worked up and now I'm left to clean up the mess!
> 
> Hmmmm....




thats ok, windex cleans the moniter pretty well


----------



## lina (Sep 17, 2002)

hehe


----------



## lina (Sep 17, 2002)

Yeah, that's why we have this private room for.....


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> LMAO...I wasn`t, butt am now!



You are a sick man!  A very sick man!  Cool as hell, but sick!



and that's probably why we get along so well!


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

LMAO @ Lean and lina 

Peeps, I gotta take off.....have a good one


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

what a great pic i have here too bad no one wants to see it


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Yeah, that's why we have this private room for.....




WHAT? 

don't leave us hanging like this....


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

take it easy bro


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

later kuso!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> LMAO @ Lean and lina
> 
> Peeps, I gotta take off.....have a good one



See ya Bud!  I'll pm you later!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

later, Kuso!

Lina...I've got this spot...it's downright dirty. Might need a lot of rubbing to get it clean....


----------



## lina (Sep 17, 2002)

Kuso, bye hon!


----------



## lina (Sep 17, 2002)

Burner, have you tried Brillo? Works wonders, just get down on your knees and scrub and scrub....

Is it the kitchen floor?


----------



## lina (Sep 17, 2002)

CRASH!!! wHO'S PICTURES ARE YOU HINTING ABOUT?

not mine I hope


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> 
> What are you drinkin bigss??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

just a girl here on the sight  seyones seen it


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

but i can't say the name


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## lina (Sep 17, 2002)

Oh, ok!


Well then it's time for bed!


Goodnight seyone, burner, crash and lean!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

im hungry


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

G'night sweetheart


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> turanchula? black widow?


Nice spelling!  

Tarantula!


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

goodnight lina


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

Has anyone noticed that Fade is still on????


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> im hungry



that reminds me protien shake time


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> Nice spelling!
> 
> Tarantula!


lol, does spelling count?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

G'nite Lina!


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Has anyone noticed that Fade is still on????


I guess hes not getting any tonight


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> Nice spelling!
> 
> Tarantula!




i tried


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> I guess hes not getting any tonight



he was too lazy to turn off the computer 

or B'fly was too impatient


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

you can't fault a man try trying


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> red beans and rice and popees chicken
> 
> I could go for that right now



Bigss, 

you NEED to stay away from the BEANS!  Fart boy!


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

lol, that was like 10 pages ago


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

Hey, maybe they're ON the computer...  (bad joke)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

"Burner, have you tried Brillo? Works wonders, just get down on your knees and scrub and scrub....

Is it the kitchen floor? "

****not exactly what I had in mind....
  


"Well then it's time for bed!"

***NOW, you are seeing things my way!
   

g'night, Lina!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

LOL!


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 1. Should fade and butterfly have sex tonight even though it's sooo late?
> 
> b. hell yea!!!
> ...




*DO ALL OF THEM!!!!  That is, if B'Fly can handle it! *   :lo:


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

See you guys later!


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

see ya bro


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

i'm starting to get pretty tired


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

and I've got to get back to work!  LOL


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

OK, I just read 8 pages of Post whoring!  Wow!  good reading!


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

I think I'm gonna jet.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

hahaha bye bye lean


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

I was watching Waterworld earlier!!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

yeah, its usually a laugh


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

later seyone


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

See, I do other things than post all day and all night!!!

I just don't go to sleep!


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

waterworld sucks


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

lol sure you do dave


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

alright Im out this time


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

I am BACK on!


----------



## seyone (Sep 17, 2002)

later guys


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

later


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

see ya seyone!


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

Sorry I missed half of the fun tonight!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

brb 1/2 hour dave


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

Hello CRASH!  Who else is left??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

lol everyones leavin


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

i needa go cook some moe food i'll talk to you in like a half hour


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

Alright


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

Another one Bites the dust!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

later, fellas!
I thught waterworld was pretty cool....Jean Triplehorn...damn, she's a sexy woman!
Those lips......she could wreck me!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

i'm back you big whore


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> later, fellas!
> I thught waterworld was pretty cool....Jean Triplehorn...damn, she's a sexy woman!
> Those lips......she could wreck me!



See ya later!


Daaah!  She wasn't that hot!


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i'm back you big whore



I see that!  

How was dinner???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

dinner was good i hyad the eczact same thing i had for lunch lol


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

I had 6 Big Mac's!  

Do you believe me?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

haha probably did


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

you do not like her? well good!
One less man to vy for her affection!
I'm almost there!


Maybe 5 Big Macs, but not 6. Definately not 6!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

i dunno i think daves the kinda guy that can eat


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

Mcdonald's you had?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

who had McD's?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Mcdonald's you had?



look it's yoda!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you do not like her? well good!
> One less man to vy for her affection!
> I'm almost there!
> ...



I liked the little girl!  NOT!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

I had chicken!  Crash I thought you said earlier you had McDonald's


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

hello?


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

TAKE OVER TIME----


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

BY yours truly


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

Time to smoke you all!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

no i didn't have mcD's i had bbq chicken a baked fries


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

Going to bed now!


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

not!


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> no i didn't have mcD's i had bbq chicken a baked fries



FROM WHERE?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

"I liked the little girl! NOT!!!!"

jumping the gun a little, there Mr cradle robber?!!?

J/K

now, give her about 10 - 12 years, I'm sure she will be an attractive woman.

Sorry, had to go and nuke some food.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> FROM WHERE?



my oven


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

and bbq


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> "I liked the little girl! NOT!!!!"
> 
> jumping the gun a little, there Mr cradle robber?!!?
> ...



She's like 18 years old now!

She's hot!  Your right!


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> and bbq



Did you check my recipe post? 

Sweet n sour ribs

mmmmmmmnnnnn delicious!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

what's her name?


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

Chelsea?  I forget!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Did you check my recipe post?
> ...




mmmmmmmmm where's that at??


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=11251


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Check the sports section.  THere is a poll for you two!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

done and done


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks like Crash has taken the polls over.  Good, maybe everyone will start picking on you now!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Kuso just passed W8 in the Top all time posts!  Wow, was he on fire or something?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

I don't think I'll be able to catch Scotty though, mind you, the rest of the pack!  That would have to be some huge whoring for me to do!

Maybe I should cancel my trip!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

I am going to sleep now!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

g'night!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Wish TANK a Happy Birthday!!!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11254


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

did that too


----------



## kuso (Sep 18, 2002)

me too


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

damn, Dave is gone...AND KUSO STEPS IN TO TAKE HIS PLACE!


----------



## kuso (Sep 18, 2002)

They are damned big shoes to fit!! 

Sorry man, I gotta hit work again!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

Oh no.. did I miss all the fun??  I slept in today.. Guess I actually have to WORK now that everyone's gone..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

yep...I wore all of them out. Age has it's values....
young whipersnappers!...



so, young lady, what shall we talk about?
I'm about to go and nuke my chix breasts and green beans....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

Ihave noticed you have but a 1/3rd my posts....you better get posting!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

1/3!?!?  Yeah.. I'm working on it! K?

Chicken and greens again today? Have you switched back to "healthy mode" ?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm not too far off, usually.
I just 'slip' into the dark side here and there...


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

Good for you! Been working out since yesterday?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

I did shoulders before I came in.
Tried some new exercises..worked good...sore!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

Nice.. I'm feeling a bit sore today too.. but will get worse tomorrow.. 
Done any cardio?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

don't have time.....
that's why I do not have the six pack....maybe the3 pizzas are part of that too...

I will have to do it on days off....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

HEY HEY! look whos here


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

These dang 12 hour shifts are killing me!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> These dang 12 hour shifts are killing me!



poor bastard has to work


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

Hey Crash! Still awake..

B, not that old "I don't have time" thing..  Do you watch TV? Well, skip it and go for a run!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

Ok.. I just saw 12HOURS shifts.. could be tough.. sorry.. do some jumping jacks while watching those darn movies.. or not?...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

luv to, but cannot leave the building....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Hey Crash! Still awake..



yep!!, i just got done watchin american pie 2, taht movies sooo funny


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

Then my friend.. you just have to skip the pizzas!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

"Ok.. I just saw 12HOURS shifts.. could be tough.. sorry.. do some jumping jacks while watching those darn movies.. or not?... "

****idea, but how'd I hold my pop corn and keep it from spillig everywhere?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

Crash, do you even SEE daylight? I'm so not a night person.. lol


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

the pizzas I had last week..and the one befrore....oops.
were the first ones I had in several months!

I really do not do too much fast food.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

B, yeah.. didn't think of that.. Maybe you could have someone feeding you them while jumping?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

Don't y'all go to night clubs and such?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Crash, do you even SEE daylight? I'm so not a night person.. lol



i see daylight when it comes through the blinds when i'm sleeping  

how could you not like night!? it's not all bright and stuff actully i can handle the afternoons and dusk but i can't stand mornings


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

there we go! kind of like pop corn basketball!
My mouth is the goal....

that just doens't sound right, does it???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

i go to the clubs sometimes on weekends


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

well.. I do.. Ok, I'm a nighperson.. sometimes.. clubbing 'til 04.00 AM is real nice..  But I just can't sleep during the day.. I always wake up  at 8-9 Am after a wild night out.. sucks.. I'm just a morning person.. that or I love my morning oatmeal way too much..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> there we go! kind of like pop corn basketball!
> My mouth is the goal....
> 
> that just doens't sound right, does it???


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

B, no.. You might choke on those un-popped corns.. That wouldn't be good.. Maybe you could switch to wine gums?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

..she started it!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

what's a wine gum?


I like watching the sun rise. How 'bout you?
(NG)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> well.. I do.. Ok, I'm a nighperson.. sometimes.. clubbing 'til 04.00 AM is real nice..  But I just can't sleep during the day.. I always wake up  at 8-9 Am after a wild night out.. sucks.. I'm just a morning person.. that or I love my morning oatmeal way too much..



i have morning oatmeal but most of the time it's about 4 or 5pm 

morning are all hot and stuff blah! can't stand that i like it cold and dark i like cloudy days the best don't ya'll?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> what's a wine gum?
> 
> 
> ...



i love wine gums they are these little gummie bear type things i think flavore with wine??? i dunno they just taste good 

i see the sun rise everymorning


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

damn, bud-
ya need to try them again!
Sun is coming up....slight chill in the air......
everything looks fresh and new...

I also like a sun tan.....clouds suck!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

man sunny days suck when you have em 360 days a year we've only had too rainy days this year such crap!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm right there with ya! Our reseviors are pretty much mud holes now..


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

B, you never tried wine gums?? Well, you probably have.. they just call it something else in the States I think.. I don't think they're flavoured with wine.. just like gummy bears without the bears.. 
And yes, I love sunrise! I love mornings overall! I think that's the best time of the day... love going for a early morning run.. The air is all fresh and the sun is low.. I love it!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

we don't have a lake anymore!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> B, you never tried wine gums?? Well, you probably have.. they just call it something else in the States I think.. I don't think they're flavoured with wine.. just like gummy bears without the bears..
> And yes, I love sunrise! I love mornings overall! I think that's the best time of the day... love going for a early morning run.. The air is all fresh and the sun is low.. I love it!!



while you do that i'm layin in bed catchin some z's with the air condisioner on curtins shut so it's pitch black ooooh soo nice


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

Well, if you're tired of sun.. you should come live here during fall.. rains pretty much.. and the wind is so damn strong! I hate strong winds! Takes the fun out of biking!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

sound like my kinda place NG can i stay with you   lol


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> while you do that i'm layin in bed catchin some z's with the air condisioner on curtins shut so it's pitch black ooooh soo nice



Yuck.. I could never live like that.. how will you ever be able to get up and go to school/job?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> Yuck.. I could never live like that.. how will you ever be able to get up and go to school/job?



school??? job???  thats pretty funny lol


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

i always wanted to go to england cause i heard it was overcast like 24/7


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

his new reality will be a crashing blow...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

When I was a cop in the Air Force, I also worked these 12 hour shifts. So, I'd get to watch both sun sets and sun rises.
Sun rise was my favorite.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

yeah, wind sux!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> his new reality will be a crashing blow...



i'm aimming for night classes


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

winds awsome!!!! ever try wind surfin!? thats fun bustin big off of waves


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

Well.. I would love a climate with summer and spring year round..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

welcome to california


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

The water is usually freezing during fall, so I don't think you'd like it..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

welcome to my town lol


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

Ok.. I'm going to lunch! 
Be back in 20 mins!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

welcome to my bed


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

alright see ya then NG


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

burn you still around?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

you crack me up, crash!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

yep..training film is on....
<snicker>


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

thank you so whats up man?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

working on my journal


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

whats that for?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

So every one can se what progress I am / am not making?
Don't you keep one?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm back!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

did you miss me?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

tremendously!
How was lunch?
Go for that walk, or do that later?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

less than 45 minutes to go!
I'm so almost outta here!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

Lunch was good! Chicken, 1/3 cup wild rice & veggies..

Can't leave work yet.. will go for a walk when I get home.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

Leaving soon? Lucky you! Home to sleep?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

yep!
Wake up, go and destroy my legs...go to dinner with friend and his wife. He is in the Army, stationed in Korea right now. He is home on leave, so I am going to go and hang out with them


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

Nice.. Dinner.. Korea? hmm.. could be nice too I guess..

So, it's legs today.. ot tomorrow.. or what it'll be for you.. I'll work mine on friday.. can't wait!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

today wednesday is legs, take Thursday off, then Chest and tris on Fri.

If you do not read my log, my schedule pretty much is:
chest
back
off
delts
legs
off
repeat.
going to have to start sticking cardio in the off days

Yep. he's posted in Korea. One of the places I didn't want to get stationed myself. I got lucky with my assignment to Italy.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

i'm back from my nightly shower god dammed brother took all the hot water before me that dick


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

you like asian food?
I do....not into sushi (bait) or anything fish, actually.

I went to a thai restaraunt in the country of bahrain once called phukets.
Yes, it's pronounced like you think it is!
Great food!
I didn't have the $$ to buy the t-shirt.
I did get a t-shirt (given) there from popeys chicken. It was all written in araibic. Pretty cool!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

goodnight all probably see ya tomorrow night if your around


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

I like asian food a lot! Thai is my fav.. Chinese is alright too (if it's cheat day..  ).. Phuket is a tourist place in Thailand actually.. B-friend was there a few years back.. Seemed nice..

How long were you in Italy? and where again?

Crash.. What's up with the nightly showers..


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

Good night Crash! Sleep tight!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

i dunno only time of the day i'm awake  

actully i got 20 mins left on my download so i'll stay a little longer


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

sorry about the false alarm


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

What are you downloading? Porn?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> What are you downloading? Porn?



no  i'm downoadin austin powers gold memeber


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm off the next two days....so will be w/out the ol burn!

I was in Italy for two years. Aviano. One hour away from Venice.
North Western part of the country, at teh base of the Dolomites, or pre-Alps, if I remember corect.
beautiful place!
I do miss it! I miss the food the most I think....I ate SO much pasta...and was thin!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

Ha!
NG was about to BUST YOU!
she's got you pegged, my friend!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

she was close but i has quick thinkin


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

Crashie.. I don't believe you.. 

Burn, 2 days off? Well, I'm glad that you get some more free time.. But it will not be as fun in here..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Crashie.. I don't believe you..
> 
> Burn, 2 days off? Well, I'm glad that you get some more free time.. But it will not be as fun in here..



 maybe i am maybe i'm not 

won't be as fun but it will still be fun cause it's always a party when crash is around


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

hmm.. I'm a bit scared to be left alone with you here..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

I'll be here this weekend..if ya get bored at during your day..and have nothing better to do...I'll be here!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

It's that time, my friends.
have a great day! If do not see y'all this weekend, see ya next week!
mike


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

B, pasta..  I actually didn't have that in Rome.. But I did have some nice pizza.. a REAL pizza from a stone-oven.. with mozzarella.. It was SO GOOD!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> hmm.. I'm a bit scared to be left alone with you here..



you'll be safe in my arms


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

Have a great time off B! See you soon!  
Take care!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

the calazone.....with REAL cappacino and taramizu for desert.....
damn, I'm getting hungry!

Gott ago!

Play nice with my 'girl', crash!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> B, pasta..  I actually didn't have that in Rome.. But I did have some nice pizza.. a REAL pizza from a stone-oven.. with mozzarella.. It was SO GOOD!




aw man you didn't bring up pizza right when i'm on my diet  

i forgot about tonights earlier topic about that lol


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> you'll be safe in my arms



Uhoh..  I warn you.. my boyfriend is very strong..!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

i'm play really nice with her don't you worry lol


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> Uhoh..  I warn you.. my boyfriend is very strong..!!



no my arms not his


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

B, yes.. Real italian food is so good! And the gelatto!! YUM! I wanna go back!  But with a friend this time..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

actually, I was woried about YOUR safety!
See her avatar? She can kick ass! She's a younger version of W8!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

If I win the lottery, I'llbe your chaperone if your b/f isn't there.
I'd probably have to take on that role of 'big brother'.....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

great gelato shop up the street fom my apartment there.....

(i'm still on, as I am waiting a PM from somebody...)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> actually, I was woried about YOUR safety!
> See her avatar? She can kick ass! She's a younger version of W8!



i can can take her!!........ out to dinner  lol


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

B, a younger W8? well, I wish!  
And the italian bread!  It's just so NOT a place for a low-carb diet!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

we might as well do all our goodbye's at once cause my downloads done and i'm tired so goodnight NG baby, g'night burn my bro


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

And the swedish girl is left in the desert....


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

Oh well, good night you guys!  I only have an hour and a half left of work, so I'll be fine! 
Sleep tight.. and sweet dreams!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

burner left you i'm comin back tomorow


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

goodnight


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

sweet dreams to you too in like 8 hours lol


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

later, crash-

And NG-
you ahve an outstanding evening!
Be safe going home and have a great walk!

ohhhh! The italian bread with  oil on it, then parasean cheese!
You just joged my memory! WOW! Good stuff!


C-ya!


----------



## kuso (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> And the swedish girl is left in the desert....



Not...I repeat...NOT when there is an Aussie bloke around  

(HSBR won@t look here will he?   )


----------



## butterfly (Sep 18, 2002)

No post whoring for me tonight... gotta go have dinner with the bosses


----------



## butterfly (Sep 18, 2002)

Won't be around tomorrow either... it's presentation day


----------



## butterfly (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm gonna miss you guys


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

nooo butterfly!!!!!!


----------



## irontime (Sep 18, 2002)

miss you already


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Bigss,

R U going in 2 the chat room?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

i'll be going in the chat room in a sec


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

there was no 1 there


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

2000 baby! YA!!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Bigss is a goner already I think?!

What's up Crash


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

nothin just got back from the gym god i hate leg day


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Crash,

I can't get back into the chat room.  I don't feel like restarting the computer!

Oh well, we'll just have to talk out here!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

Ya i know i got booted too  theres some server problem or whatever i sent you a pm lol


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

OK, I have to check this picture out of Nike Girl you keep talking about.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

she's a cutie and a half man


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

too bad she's in sweden


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)




----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

so what were we talking about?  HOT DOGS??


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> she's a cutie and a half man



What is a Cutie and a "Half man"?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Bigss is a goner already I think?




No i am here my computer is been acting werid latey I think I need to delete some stuff.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

a really hot chick


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> 
> 
> 
> No i am here my computer is been acting werid latey I think I need to delete some stuff.



try the porn


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

man, that page is taking ten years to download!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

i know there are like 1000 pics on it


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Dude,

There are a bunch of x's in those pics

See if you can see them, copy it and repost it in here for me


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

what's up Bigss?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

ok i can do that


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Let's talk about Wrestling


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

while Crash is doing that


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Let's talk about Wrestling



Lets!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

BBBBBBBBBBIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGGSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

QUIT FUCKING AROUND WITH YOUR COMPUTER!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 18, 2002)

my computer is goin fukin crazy


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

get the picture crash!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Nike Girl's picture that is!!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> my computer is goin fukin crazy



Then, restart your computer and see if that helps


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 18, 2002)

i have way too many mp3s and movies


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 18, 2002)

i have restarted it twice


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Why save that crap?  Don't you save to a CDR?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

who thinks that Goldust, Adrian Adonis, Chuck and Billy are cool with their gayness?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> get the picture crash!!!!



dunno why but it's too big to put on here got an email?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

arga rarga arga!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 18, 2002)

i am burning all my porn now


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

yes

send it to djdean6@prodigy.net


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> who thinks that Goldust, Adrian Adonis, Chuck and Billy are cool with their gayness?



Ithink chuck and billy kick ass now  did you see raw when the kicked the crap outa bichof's security that was pretty cool and those guys don't have to play "gay" anymore .

but i remeber watchin dustin rentals(gold dust) before he was all gay like he was a pretty cool guy and kicked ass too

adraian adonis? who's that?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> i am burning all my porn now



Unbelievable!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> i am burning all my porn now




LMAO!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

I'll send you adrian adonis, you send me nike Girl


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

are you sending it?????


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

lucky me i get a pic of a gay guy  hahaha

ok i sent the NG one


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> are you sending it?????



double sent


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 18, 2002)

What type of pics are those that u are sending


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

??


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 18, 2002)

are they nude?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

He was saying that Nike Girl is hot (Which I believe him) but I wanted to see the picture for myself!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> are they nude?



nope lmao


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 18, 2002)

Hook me up with a pic


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

try to attach the picture superman!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> try to attach the picture superman!!!!



didn't i?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> are they nude?



Like you don't have enough porn already?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> Hook me up with a pic



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=6398


she's in here daves pics wouldn't come up though


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 18, 2002)

Damn that girl is fine


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Bruiser Brody
On July 17 1988 Frank "Bruiser Brody" Goodish was wrestling in Puerto Rico for WWC. It is believed Brody and wrestler Jose Gonzales (also known as Invader III) got into a fight over something and it resulted in Brody being stabbed to death by Gonzales. Gonzales was arrested and questioned but no other wrestler would testify against Gonzales as the other Puerto Rican wrestlers were not fond of American wrestlers at all and the American wrestlers were scared for their lives if they talked. The case was never figured out and Jose Gonzales has never been charged of anything.

Adrian Adonis
On July 4, 1988, Keith "Adrian Adonis" Franke died when his rented minivan hit a moose while on a wrestling tour in Newfoundland, Canada. Moose/vehicle accidents are rather common in Newfoundland in the summer months, however very few are fatal (maybe 5-6 deaths per year). Adonis' accident happenned just before sunset, with the low-lying sun blinding the driver. Inin the crash were wrestlers Pat Kelly and Dave McKigney. The driver who was also a wrestler Mike Kelly was not killed but had a severely injured leg.

Dino Bravo
On March 11, 1993 Dino Bravo was gunned down gangland style in his apartment in Quebec, Canada, and has been figured as the target of an organized crime hit because of his involvement in cigarette smuggling activities in Canada. Scores of spent shells were found with Bravo's bullet-ridden corpse. He was 44.

Louie Spicoli
Louie Spicoli has taken a large quantity of the drug Soma and large quantities of alcohol. It was rumored he died of a heart attack but the actual cause of death was suffocation on his own vomit.

Brian Pillman
Brian Pillman died of a heart attack. Even though it's rumored to be caused by use of drugs and alcohol Pillman's death was actually caused by a heart condition that was not detected. He died peacefully in his sleep in his hotel room the day of WWF's Badd Blood ppv.

Junkyard Dog
Sylvester Ritter or as fans know him as Junkyard Dog died after falling asleep while driving his car and hitting a tree. He had just attended his daughter's graduation which is the one thing he said he wanted to do before he died.

Ravishing Rick Rude
Rick Rude died of a heart attack on April 20, 1999. A bottle of prescription pills(for his bad back) was found by his side and it's rumored that he had overdosed on them. He was 40 years old.

The Renegade
The Renegade whose real name is Rick Williams committed suicide by shooting himself in 1999. Williams had been recently released from WCW. When Williams first went to WCW he was given a huge push but soon after he dropped off a WCW television and Williams never could handle it.

Owen Hart
Owen Hart died from falling from the rafters of Kemper Arena in Kansas City on May 23, 1999. It is believed while Owen was about to make his entrance from the roof his Blue Blazer costume got caught in the rigging wires which were being used to lower him. Owen fell over fifty feet and landed in the ring. He died of critical shock trauma caused by the impact of the fall.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 18, 2002)

I never noticed that page


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

see i told you guys lol she's fly


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

It comes up with an "X"... man, I'm jealous of you guys!!!

Crash, right click over her picture, save it to your desktop, create an email, click attatchments and send it to me if you can!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> It comes up with an "X"... man, I'm jealous of you guys!!!
> 
> Crash, right click over her picture, save it to your desktop, create an email, click attatchments and send it to me if you can!!



k tryin this again


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

OK, I got it


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

man i liked rick rude that guy kicked ass, so did all those other ones most of them all killed themselfs.

just the other day i was wondering what happened to giant gonzalas


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Here Bigss,

Choose your entree!


23 pics Brutall Rape gallery
15 pics Office rape gallery
15 pics Raped secretary gallery
19 pics Ass raped teens gallery
13 pics Anime Rape gallery
23 pics Sluts raped
14 pics Cheerleaders rape
08 pics Football team orgy
10 pics Mike Tyson rapes the girl
12 pics Lesbian rape gallery
16 pics Prison rape gallery
14 pics One boy rapes another
12 pics Boys gangbanged in  jail
17 pics Italian rape gallery
18 pics Schoolgirl raped in  toilet
15 pics Teens raped gallery
20 pics Gays rape gallery
19 pics Invasion:rape victims
13 pics Interracial rape gallery
15 pics Mouth fucked gallery
21 pics Anal Rape gallery
16 pics Raped Teens gallery
14 pics Samurai Rape gallery
16 pics Office rape gallery
21 pics Naked gangbanged
14 pics Street Rape gallery
19 pics Anime Rape gallery
13 pics Rape in the Wood
15 pics Lady raped by thieve


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

you remember that idiot in the WCW who acted like the Ultimate Warrior?

He's DEAD!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Brock Lesnar is a wannabe Sid Viscious, Bill Goldberg and Stee Austin!

HE SUCKS!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Crash/Bigss?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Lean'n just signed on!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

hahaha i'm here lol 

brock is buff thats one thing i have to give him


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

where's stoned cold?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

what are you two doing?


----------



## Dero (Sep 18, 2002)

They went dattaway>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>...


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Austin is no where.

Hey, I was reading a skit on Ultimate Warrior and his latest comentary on 9-11.

Does anyone really care about the Ultimate Warrior???  I'd rather listen to Kane Viscious!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

lol i was pealin potato's...some giant virus attacked bigss system lol


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Austin is no where.
> 
> Hey, I was reading a skit on Ultimate Warrior and his latest comentary on 9-11.
> ...



hahah serious whats the ultimate warrior gonna say? 

i'd listen to "the Patriot" remeber that dude he kicked ass


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> lol i was pealin potato's...some giant virus attacked bigss system lol



He probably saw a lower case blue "e" on his computer and deleted it!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> They went dattaway>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>...



hey dero


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Crash,

Go get Lean'n


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Actually, Bigss is downloading all his porn!?!?!

How long that will take, I wouldn't know!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

and quit peeling potatoes!!!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Does anyone like Test-icles or the Unamerican's?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Does anyone like Buff Bagwell?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

would anyone want to sexually harass Nicole Bass?  C'mon now, really?

Especially back at that time, you had SABLE!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

i would of done it with china


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

buff bagwell is cool


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> and quit peeling potatoes!!!



i got my mom to do it


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

duh, which way did you all go... which way did you go?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i would of done it with china



Even when she looked like a robot monster???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

hahaha dave havin fun


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Even when she looked like a robot monster???




ya dude that was sexy in a strange way lol


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> i got my mom to do it



That is good then.  As long as your HERE and not acting like your in the NAVY!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

wouldn't you do her?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> That is good then.  As long as your HERE and not acting like your in the NAVY! [/]
> ...


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> buff bagwell is cool



No, he's actually lazy and has bad work ethics!  SHowboat too!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

really?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> > _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> ...


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> wouldn't you do her?



Not when she first came out on the scene!!!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

really


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Deeann just sent me over some HOT pictures that you will eventually see in magazines!!!  

Bet you'd like to see them!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Not when she first came out on the scene!!!




that was crazy i remeber the first time i saw her i was like  what is that? i was all interest cause thats the first time i saw a girl like that in like real life. then i had a dream about her


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

look whose tipping at your toes in the top 10 column toinight!!!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

you liked Sunny


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Deeann just sent me over some HOT pictures that you will eventually see in magazines!!!
> 
> Bet you'd like to see them!!!




i wanna see fork it over


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm going to CXL my flight


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> look whose tipping at your toes in the top 10 column toinight!!!




look whos at the top  (it's me right??)


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

so I can post whore with all you guys instead!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I'm going to CXL my flight



does that mean cancel?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

for now


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

post whorins my new favorite sport


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

cancel


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

~whorin~


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

I just unloadeed my secret weapon


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

hahaha that'd be funny dave you'd have to do a post on that lol


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

what's your secret weapon?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

you gotta share lol


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Oh you'll see


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

dam i hate being impatient


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

DAMN!  I try to catch up on what I missed and you WHORES keep right on posting!  Let a guy catch up will you!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

POST WHORE IN DA' HOUSE!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

you'll see


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

hey lean'n


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

the game really picked up in the last little while


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

we were just talking about wrestling


----------



## EarWax (Sep 18, 2002)

Turn around bright eyes.  Hi gang   It's me... I'm square!  But it's hip to be square.


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

whoring rules!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

DJD,Crash and EW what's up?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Hey earwax!


----------



## EarWax (Sep 18, 2002)

hey lean, nothing much, just finished doing a little shopping... you know the kind that involves food.... if you call it that


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

we were just talking about your buddy, Brock Lesnar


----------



## EarWax (Sep 18, 2002)

Hey David, how's it going dude


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)




----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Earwax,

Did you see my latest entry of Robin's Diary?


----------



## EarWax (Sep 18, 2002)

Brock Lesnar... I am assuming this has to do with wrestling which all I know is Hulk Hogan


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

EW - still stuck in the 80's

BTW - thanks for sticking that song in my head!


----------



## EarWax (Sep 18, 2002)

Hey Crashman!

David, will take a look at the diary right now   Can't wait to see what evil torture you came up with in the saga


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

getting ready for the NOrtheast And Deeann Donovan!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

Everytime I go and use the quick reply I get logged out!  FUK I hate that!

Wait shouldn't this go into the Official Fuk thread???


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Who thinks Billy and Chuck are great (as Crash thinks)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

hello

what diary?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Who thinks Billy and Chuck are great (as Crash thinks)




billy and chuck kick ass now!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Everytime I go and use the quick reply I get logged out!  FUK I hate that!
> 
> Wait shouldn't this go into the Official Fuk thread???



That is very strange!  And it only occurs on IM?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

And they're not gay!  (yah right)


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

Shyt really pisses you off you know?  Just when you think you have a great idea, you get logged off, loose your train of thought and ..... where was I?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> hello
> 
> what diary?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

didn't you see that wedding thing they had goin on


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_



did i miss somethin? lol


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Shyt really pisses you off you know?  Just when you think you have a great idea, you get logged off, loose your train of thought and ..... where was I?



That's why when I posted that post in the NYC thread, I saved it before sending it!!!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10649

Here you go, Crash


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

I left you a message before you get there Crash!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> didn't you see that wedding thing they had goin on



Yeah, and I also saw Chuck place his balls on Billy's leg and get in between Bill's legs!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Old Motley Crue rules!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I left you a message before you get there Crash!



LMAO!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

CRASH!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Yeah, and I also saw Chuck place his balls on Billy's leg and get in between Bill's legs!



hahahaha wasn't that in that highlight reel?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

What did you do?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> hahahaha wasn't that in that highlight reel?



Oh yes he did!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

I think he's gone DJD!  Wher'd everybody go?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

he also kissed him!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

he's here!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

Crash kissed who???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

he kissed him


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

probably butchering Robin's Diary thread!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Crash kissed who???



AH!! thats how rumours het started lol


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> probably butchering Robin's Diary thread!




i only left one post......for now


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

You still didn't tell me who Crash kissed?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Crash kissed who???



Billy Gunn and Chuck

Crash might have kissed the TV???   While that was going on!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Lean'n

Do you remember Adrian Adonis and the Flower shop?


----------



## EarWax (Sep 18, 2002)

haha  I'm back, I actually get PM's you know.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> AH!! thats how rumours het started lol




NO SHYT!      Why not start a good one!?


----------



## EarWax (Sep 18, 2002)

So you finished with Robin now Dave?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by EarWax *_
> haha  I'm back, I actually get PM's you know.



I don't!     (at least not many)


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by EarWax *_
> haha  I'm back, I actually get PM's you know.



Oh really?

From what female???  Lucky you!  Wait, FEMALE'S right?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

brb everyone gotta go sautee some mushrooms


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by EarWax *_
> So you finished with Robin now Dave?




OHHH, how many answers are there for this question???


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by EarWax *_
> So you finished with Robin now Dave?



1 more day and then I'm off to the Northeast and to see Deeann!  Whoo-Hoo!

I'll have pictures, don't worry!

We're going to eat pizza!


----------



## EarWax (Sep 18, 2002)

yes, females Dave, but hell, I don't care.  I like talking.  I think I talk too much


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> 
> OHHH, how many answers are there for this question???



I'll will workout with her on a occassion when she really needs it.  Did you read the Diary lately?


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Lean'n
> 
> Do you remember Adrian Adonis and the Flower shop?


I remember that.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

You think you talk to much EW, look at DJD's posts!  HE talks WAY to much!  LOL!


----------



## EarWax (Sep 18, 2002)

yeah.. I skimmed it really fast... cause I wanted to be here... you said you would be gone for a month or so right?  I'll read it more carefully later


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> brb everyone gotta go sautee some mushrooms



This is where Crash really get's cooked in his own numbers that is!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> I'll will workout with her on a occassion when she REALLY NEEDS IT.  Did you read the Diary lately?



hmmm, does Bigbunz know about this?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> You think you talk to much EW, look at DJD's posts!  HE talks WAY to much!  LOL!



You better recheck the stats!  There's a new Post Whore (PW) in town and his name is CRASH!  

He's beating my numbers!!!


----------



## EarWax (Sep 18, 2002)

Let's get physical... physical... I wanna get physical....


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

What's up Seyone?


----------



## EarWax (Sep 18, 2002)

LOL... 4000 posts that's a lot of posts Dave, but Crash is climbing up.  I don't have a lot and I've been registered since Jan 2001


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> hmmm, does Bigbunz know about this?



Of course she knows.  She does the fat measurements etc.  I hae another trainer designing her diet and my role?? "Drill Sergeant"


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

Hey EW - can you get this one...

I said you're much too young, You're life ain't begun...


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> What's up Seyone?



Seyone is on?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by EarWax *_
> Let's get physical... physical... I wanna get physical....



Olivia Newton John????


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

Yah, he was just here.  Posted about AA in the flower shop.  What's up with Crach not knowing who he was???


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Oh Lean

It's BunBunz!


----------



## EarWax (Sep 18, 2002)

Yeah, lol you got that Dave.

Hmm lean, i'm afraid I'm stumped.   But it sure sounds familiar.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> You better recheck the stats!  There's a new Post Whore (PW) in town and his name is CRASH!
> ...



crap dave my #'s are droppin off your in the leed now


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

hey guys, I'm kinda here. just floating around.


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Yah, he was just here.  Posted about AA in the flower shop.  What's up with Crach not knowing who he was???



Crash is a youngin'

He only knows people like HHH, HBK, Rock etc.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

"why do yo u fill me up buttercup baby just to let my down"


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

we were talking about Sable earlier


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Oh Lean
> 
> It's BunBunz!




Ummm, where???


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

my body is so sore from my workout yesterday.


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

No, you called her BIGBUNZ


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Crash is a youngin'
> ...



i knew who the fruit was just had to see a pic of him lol


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Crash was saying he would do the young version of Chyna when she looked like a ROBOTMONSTER!  I wouldn't have!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> my body is so sore from my workout yesterday.



sucks don't it?


----------



## EarWax (Sep 18, 2002)

I don't watch wrestling... I'm out of the post whoring loop


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

I wouldn't have either.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Crash was saying he would do the young version of Chyna when she looked like a ROBOTMONSTER!  I wouldn't have!



i'd still do her


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by EarWax *_
> Hmm lean, i'm afraid I'm stumped.   But it sure sounds familiar.



I don't know either, was kind of hoping you would!

Another line..

You picked me up from off the floor and you gave me a smile (I think that's how it goes)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by EarWax *_
> I don't watch wrestling... I'm out of the post whoring loop



you don't watch wrestling? why not!?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> i knew who the fruit was just had to see a pic of him lol



They had only a straight pictures of him!


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> sucks don't it?


yes and no, its just great to get back in the gym. I almost forgot how great the pump felt.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> No, you called her BIGBUNZ




OPPPPS!  PPPLLLEEEAAASSSEEE!  DON'T TELL HER!


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> you don't watch wrestling? why not!?



I don't watch it either


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Hey Lean,

I'm listening to Funeral For A friend by Elton John and the prelude to that called "Love Lies bleeding"


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

Jezus Crash, you'd probably do (as DJD said) Nicole Bass!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

is wrestling getting unpopular?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Did Bigss leave?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Jezus Crash, you'd probably do (as DJD said) Nicole Bass!



nah dude she has a way jacked up face it  kinda makes me sick


----------



## EarWax (Sep 18, 2002)

I don't watch wrestling.  But I did see one, it was entertaining, but not as much as football


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Hey Lean,
> 
> I'm listening to Funeral For A friend by Elton John and the prelude to that called "Love Lies bleeding"



Elton is awesome!  Do you have Live in Australia?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> is wrestling getting unpopular?



I wouldn't say so


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Did Bigss leave?



the virus is dystroying him as we speak


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

OMG Nicole Bass


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say so




good i love that stuff


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> Elton is awesome!  Do you have Live in Australia?



C'mon Lean'n, you know I live in Florida!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> yes and no, its just great to get back in the gym. I almost forgot how great the pump felt.



i started back not too long ago i couldn't move the next day!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> nah dude she has a way jacked up face it  kinda makes me sick



Stuff her head in a pillow and "do it doggy style!"  Now you can have sex and watch wrestling at the same time!  (Although hockey is better!)


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

I can't stand Elton


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

But Crash, if you stop watching it, it will be one step more from killing the Wrestling!  So keep watching!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

How about Billy Joel then Seyone?


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> i started back not too long ago i couldn't move the next day!


I have legs tomorrow and I am dreading it.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> C'mon Lean'n, you know I live in Florida!




And that means....?


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

not a Joel fan either


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> But Crash, if you stop watching it, it will be one step more from killing the Wrestling!  So keep watching!



i will  



YUCK!!!! old music!


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> (Although hockey is better!)


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

Zeppelin, The Who, The Doors???


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

hey lean'n what is in 9 days??


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

I love Zeppelin and the who!!! not so much the doors


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_



I knew of all people you would appreciate this!  Who's your team?


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

getting married right?


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

the Flyers


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Zeppelin, The Who, The Doors???



Zeppelin= Whitesnake

The Who=  What?  
The Doors= Nirvana


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> hey lean'n what is in 9 days??



Dude - I'M GETTIN MARRIED!  That's me and the future!  That's why I'm with DPW8 for my diet!


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Zeppelin= Whitesnake
> ...




huh??


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

What the HELL is Crash doing now?  Making a 3 Bean salad?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Zeppelin= Whitesnake
> ...



WHAT PLANET ARE YOU ON????  HOW CAN YOU COMPARE WHITESNAKE TO ZEPPELIN???   WHITESNAKE IS A WANNA BE!  

Although Coverdale/Page kicked some ass!


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

I must agree with you lean


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> Dude - I'M GETTIN MARRIED!  That's me and the future!  That's why I'm with DPW8 for my diet!



For some silly reason I thought you were already married.  Do you have a better picture than that itty-bitty avatar?

Congrats!  Will you be posting on IM later that night?    (Crash & Bigss would on theirs!)


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> the Flyers



That's right!  Playoff's from last year!  I'm a Blue Fan!  (Leafs for you un-educated Fuks!)


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

I guess Plant and Coverdale have the same hair


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> WHAT PLANET ARE YOU ON????  HOW CAN YOU COMPARE WHITESNAKE TO ZEPPELIN???   WHITESNAKE IS A WANNA BE!
> ...



I was just kidding!  That's what the ongoing battles were in my high school when Whitesnake got huge!

I like Robert Plant better!

Paige was OK


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> For some silly reason I thought you were already married.  Do you have a better picture than that itty-bitty avatar?
> ...



That's why they are still single!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm not a Leafs fan but they sure gave it everything in the playoffs last year, unlike Philly


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> That's why they are still single!!


LOL oh wait IM single


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Did anyone think Eddie Van Halen was gay?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

DJD - just curious - how old are you?  Whitesnake was at it's peak when I was in school.  I graduated in '86  (that's 1986 - so no one makes any wise cracks!)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> What the HELL is Crash doing now?  Making a 3 Bean salad?



nope eatin my thick steak that is oooooh sooo juicy and my baked potato with sour cream and chives mmmmmmmm


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> I'm not a Leafs fan but they sure gave it everything in the playoffs last year, unlike Philly



Things don't look to promising in Toronto this year!     Do you think Detroit will do it again?


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> nope eatin my thick steak that is oooooh sooo juicy and my baked potato with sour cream and chives mmmmmmmm


that sounds good, I have a piece of swordfish Im planning to eat soon.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> nope eatin my thick steak that is oooooh sooo juicy and my baked potato with sour cream and chives mmmmmmmm



Tube steak?


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> Things don't look to promising in Toronto this year!     Do you think Detroit will do it again?




I hope not, I think NY are gonna be really strong this year. I would like to see San Jose come out of the west and kick ass.


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> nope eatin my thick steak that is oooooh sooo juicy



I once had a girl describe me like that when I dropped my pants

Still hungry now, Crash?  "lol"


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> Tube steak?


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

I think Philly will be better this year than last.


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> DJD - just curious - how old are you?  Whitesnake was at it's peak when I was in school.  I graduated in '86  (that's 1986 - so no one makes any wise cracks!)



89 I graduated in!  Not too far behind you!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> 
> I hope not, I think NY are gonna be really strong this year. I would like to see San Jose come out of the west and kick ass.



How bout them Panthers?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_



How about a "Log Steak"  Looks kinda like a kielbasa"  But if you mush it down, it's really what it is.

Cow patty= Cow shit!


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

yeah the Panthers


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_



I would just like to take a minute and point out to you all... 

Crash didn't deny it!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

well i was enjoying my meal lol


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Lean'n 

Did you see the trick I pulled on you last night?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> I would just like to take a minute and point out to you all...
> ...


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

For your sake I hope Philly's better!  I just want to close my eyes when the season starts.  Going to be real interesting.  I'll know how the season's going to go by the first 10 games.  Unless they get better...


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> well i was enjoying my meal lol



Still eating??

What do you do? Savor the Flavor?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Lean'n
> 
> Did you see the trick I pulled on you last night?



YES I DID YOU BASTARD!       Did you see my reply?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

How's that steak buddy?  Still "nice and juicy"?


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> For your sake I hope Philly's better!  I just want to close my eyes when the season starts.  Going to be real interesting.  I'll know how the season's going to go by the first 10 games.  Unless they get better...


I am hoping that the coaching change makes a difference.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Still eating??
> ...



nah i'm done now that was good!


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

as long as you enjoyed it we are all happy.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

nah just wanted to make you all hungry


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> as long as you enjoyed it we are all happy.



even if it was a tube steak - what ever makes you happy!


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

happy for him


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

awsome south park is on! everyone like south park?


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

south park rules


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> even if it was a tube steak - what ever makes you happy!



bastard it was a t-bone....i will get you lol


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> awsome south park is on! everyone like south park?



YOU KILLED KENNY - YOU BASTARD!

Nope never seen it before!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> south park rules



it's the butters one! hahah this ones so funny


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> awsome south park is on! everyone like south park?



I had one of my infamous polls on Cartoons, Crash!  Where the hell were you when that was posted?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Who would like to be Cartman when they were in grade school?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

how long ago was this?


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

I love htat one


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Who would like to be Cartman when they were in grade school?



cartmans fat! i'd be stan he gets the lovin from wendy


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> how long ago was this?


about a month ago


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

Sorry to bust up the party, but I gotta go make a journal entry then split!  See you guys later.  If not on the weekend!  Have a good one all!


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> cartmans fat! i'd be stan he gets the lovin from wendy


good thinking


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> I love htat one



 he just walk in on his dad jerkin-off in the gay club lol


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

take it easy lean


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> cartmans fat! i'd be stan he gets the lovin from wendy



Yah, then pukes on her!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

bye lean


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

the Sting is on. good movie


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

where is everyone?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

Sting! another good wrestler


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

i liked the sting of old


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

ya i liked the old sting and a little bit of the rafter sting he's cool


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

before the crow bullshit


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

ya then there was wolf pack sting


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

See ya Lean!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

lol that was kinda late dave


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm here


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

told ya I was up to something!!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

there is nothing on tv


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

and Stink (g) sucks!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

what was that?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

i'm pretty bored so i'm whorin


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

nothing???


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

I guess you are always bored then huh


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

lol


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

your ALWAYS whoring!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

why yes i am


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

can you tell?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

check the numbers there hotshot!


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

i never whore


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

i bet i'm gonna have more whoring nightmares tonight


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

I should'e went ot the bar tonight!  You neer know what my flight on Friday may bring me!


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

... at least not at the level of you guys


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> check the numbers there hotshot!




your still winning


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

3486 says you do!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

you bastard


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

But I think i will let you take over from here!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

yay!!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

quit watching S. Park!


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

at least you have something to watch.


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

yay what?


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

I just keep flipping


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm watching nothing!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

i dunno lol


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

and there is nothing on the damn tv


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

I was listening to a guy do abductors!  Boy was he loud!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

i'm watchin insomniac


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

i'll just put on the spanish chanel and mute it.


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

screaming like another guys was packing his fudge!


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

insomniac is cool


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

i have this guy in my gym that breath faster than a rabbit


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> i'll just put on the spanish chanel and mute it.



Don't you have any video's to put in? (that are not pornos?)


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

I hate when people make more noise than they should in the gym.


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

I do, but then I would have to get out of my seat.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

i might scream while i'm getting trapped under the bench but thats the exstent of my noise


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i have this guy in my gym that breath faster than a rabbit



What does that mean?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i might scream while i'm getting trapped under the bench but thats the exstent of my noise



That happen to you often???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

rabbits breath really fast i dunno it's like he's doing a rep he inhales and exhale 3 time before the weight makes a half a rep


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

probably lol


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

I scream for ice cream


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> That happen to you often???



atleast once every bench day, i go for forced sets and i'm alone ahaha


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

breaths and yells like a Karate dude?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

how about using a smith machine?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

ball odor does NOT rule!


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

or a power rack


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

meh i don't feel like carrying a bench over to either one lol


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

This one guy was digging into his belly button and I saw shit on his finger moving!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)




----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

or dumbells


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> meh i don't feel like carrying a bench over to either one lol



LAZY!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

i'm outliftin everyone on bench so everybody looks at me


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

yeah, you are a lazy ass


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i'm outliftin everyone on bench so everybody looks at me



Who are you trying to be?  Gold's Soldier aka, Kane viscious?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

YEP!



AH!!! i hate this one guy that comes to my gym he's like stuck in the 80's has a mullet a triangle goatee a mustace and the shortest shorts in the window  thats soooo sick


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Who are you trying to be?  Gold's Soldier aka, Kane viscious?




girls go to my gym


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

I like it when dudes kick their dumbells over to their bench.  Have they ever heard of working their traps while carrying heavy dumb bells?


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> YEP!
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, there is at least one of them in every gym


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

only girls?


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I like it when dudes kick their dumbells over to their bench.  Have they ever heard of working their traps while carrying heavy dumb bells?


I do that once in a while, I get tired and just roll them.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

i love the gym that drops a dumbell on his  foot is histaricle


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

I have a guy who wears pink and gray spandex


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

and he has a hard on all the time!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> only girls?



a couple and like two old fat fat people and some highschool kids stop by once a week


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i love the gym that drops a dumbell on his  foot is histaricle



what???


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i love the gym that drops a dumbell on his  foot is histaricle


i've dropped a 10lb plate on my foot unracking the wieghts.


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> a couple and like two old fat fat people and some highschool kids stop by once a week



Sounds like your gym is population 20?!?!


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

not many girls at my gym, kinda sucks.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

hystaricle? something like that ok i got it really really funny!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> i've dropped a 10lb plate on my foot unracking the wieghts.



That had to hurt!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Sounds like your gym is population 20?!?!




yep


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Sounds like your gym is population 20?!?!


at least he doesn't have to wait for people to finish their sets to use stuff.


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> hystaricle? something like that ok i got it really really funny!



hysterical!!!!!  Goofy....... it's spelled Hysterical!


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> That had to hurt!!!


a little it just got the tip of my shoe. it was really stupid though.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

well atleast i'll never forget how to spell hysterical


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

you ever sit on a plane next to a real heavy dude or lady??


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Nike Girl has just arrived on line!!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> you ever sit on a plane next to a real heavy dude or lady??


no, but I would ask for another seat if I was.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

not next to a fat person but, i was droolin on this one guy


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

I saw this one dude fart for 20 seconds! In Public!  Oh man, that was gross!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> not next to a fat person but, i was droolin on this one guy



WTF for?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

hahahahaha i'd lmao


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Holy crap that would'e been funny to see though!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> WTF for?



i was sleeping and my head fell to the right and i drooled on his arm lol


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Our spinning room is seperate and I went in their and looked in the trash and someone had wiped their ass and threw the paper in the trash!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> i was sleeping and my head fell to the right and i drooled on his arm lol



Who are you supposed to be?  Homer Simpson?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

EW


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Who are you supposed to be?  Homer Simpson?



hahaha the guy was pretty nice about it though


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

what were you doing in the trash?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Crash posts so much that his mother yelled at him the other night bc/ he missed the toilet!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> what were you doing in the trash?



throwing out my bottle!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> what were you doing in the trash?



he was looking for dinner


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> hahaha the guy was pretty nice about it though



Was it an old guy?  Did he smile and wink at you?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Crash posts so much that his mother yelled at him the other night bc/ he missed the toilet!




i was only off by a couple inches


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Was it an old guy?  Did he smile and wink at you?



and it looked like a juicy steak and a baked potato.  Sound familiar?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> 
> i was only off by a couple inches



I'm going to make some rice!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Was it an old guy?  Did he smile and wink at you?




it was some jewish guy he had the little yamika on and he said it's okay my son lol


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> and it looked like a juicy steak and a baked potato.  Sound familiar?



i would of been in real trouble if i wrote 2 baked potatos


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> I'm going to make some rice!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

Morning guys!  Or is it good midnight to you?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

bolo yeuong!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

i'm gonna go watch friends for a half hour


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

hey NG!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

nvm saw this one


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i'm gonna go watch friends for a half hour



Even with NG on?

How RUDE!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

Anything fun going on here?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

Hey NG  it's a good 11:00 at night


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Even with NG on?
> ...



Exactly!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Anything fun going on here?




i'd be lying if i said yes


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

NG,

I just saw your picture!  What a hottie!  (tx Crash for that one!)


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

we were all talking about the gross things we see and smell in the gym!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> Exactly!



i'm staying


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

So you're just post whoring without a real subject?  
Guys.. get a life.. at least I have an excuse, I'm "working"..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> we were all talking about the gross things we see and smell in the gym!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

So, how is Switzerland?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> So you're just post whoring without a real subject?
> Guys.. get a life.. at least I have an excuse, I'm "working"..



No, this is a good subject.  It's about sanitary issues and how they should really be looked at.  With all the diseases and bacterias floating around and people with their disgusting habits.

Take Bally's for example!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

Dave, thanx!  Nasty smells in the gym?
Well there's this one guy in my gym.. he's probably around 70, wears his pant up to his armpits and smells.. well, just say he probably doesn't shower very often.. And, to top it all of, he's always hitting on me when I'm working out on my own..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> No, this is a good subject.  It's about sanitary issues and how they should really be looked at.  With all the diseases and bacterias floating around and people with their disgusting habits.
> ...



thats why i work out at a psysical theripy gym cleaner than anything


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

Dave.. you just made a fool out of yourself.. 
Look at my "Location" and ask me how my country is again!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

My gym is pretty clean.. not too many disgusting people.. just that one guy..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> My gym is pretty clean.. not too many disgusting people.. just that one guy..




i just have mullet man with the short shorts in mine


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_



laughin at dave


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

keep laughing Crash!

Sorry NG, I was typing and cookin at the same time!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> keep laughing Crash!



ok


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Short Shorts on  a man is UNECESSARY while working out!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

A lot of people mix Switzerland and Sweden up.. I don't get it.. What are you cooking Dave?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

In a healthclub (wellness Center) in CT, they just got done redoing the whole gym and adding two new rooms.  First thing I see on the floor is fesces!  Turned green, went into the locker room and their was this middle aged guy changing his underpants!  So Fuking GROSS!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

i think the shortest thing a man should wear is boxers ans thats in his home away from peoples eyes


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> A lot of people mix Switzerland and Sweden up.. I don't get it.. What are you cooking Dave?



Chinese Food!

1/2 cup of Rice

Chicken

Veggies and some secret ingredients!  

But I am done and eating as we speak!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

what can i make with strawberry protien? i can't stand another shake


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

See the trick here crash is to hae eerything pre cut or pre cooked two days out and have the wok ready!   Whoo Hoo!

Oriental Cookin' rules!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> what can i make with strawberry protien? i can't stand another shake



I laid off of shakes.  

1) Started getting Expensive ($45 a week!!)
2)  Boring and dull
3) Bloated the hell out of me!
4)  Real Food is SO much better!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

I could use some tips for strawberry protein too.. I'm SO SICK of mine.. 

Dave, that sounds real nice! btw, when are you leaving for your trip?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

what did you put in it wanna make some chinese food later tonight


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

Oh.. your sig says in two days..


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> I could use some tips for strawberry protein too.. I'm SO SICK of mine..
> 
> Dave, that sounds real nice! btw, when are you leaving for your trip?



Friday.  I might blow it off though!!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

you can use it in your oatmeal


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> I laid off of shakes.
> ...




45$$!!??? why don't you buy one of those 10 lb bags for like 45$


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> what did you put in it wanna make some chinese food later tonight



Later?  Crash, when do you sleep?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

during the day


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Oh.. your sig says in two days..





Now, who looks foolish!?!?  J/K!

ya think I should stick around rather than go to the Northeast?


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

that must be nice, I wish I never had to work.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

Your not leaving? why? Where were you planning on going?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> that must be nice, I wish I never had to work.



it's great!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Your not leaving? why? Where were you planning on going?



Tsk Tsk!  My itinerary is also listed in the Signature!  

I am leaving!  I recieved an email from Deeann and we're are getting together and hanging out a couple of days!  

Deeann is also in my signature!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

deeann just became my new walpapper


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9685

Here ya go Crash.  Give me a second!  I have to edit it, though!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> deeann just became my new walpapper



Deeann just sent me 8 new pics that will be used in certain fitness magazines!  I won't post them until she gies me permission to do so!

But you'll be the first to KNOW!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Deeann just sent me 8 new pics that will be used in certain fitness magazines!  I won't post them until she gies me permission to do so!
> ...



AWSOME!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Your not leaving? why? Where were you planning on going?



In a joking manner, I was going to say I didn't want to go so I can keep post whorin' with Crash, Bigss, Burner, etc.


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Did NG leave??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9685
> 
> Here ya go Crash.  Give me a second!  I have to edit it, though!



what cha editing? and thanks!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

Yum, that recipe looked good, will have to try that some day! 
Did you come up with it yourself?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

No.. didn't leave.. just checked out your recipe!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

OMG, I'm so full!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

Dave, you should have offered me some!  Now who's being rude??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

i want some


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Yum, that recipe looked good, will have to try that some day!
> Did you come up with it yourself?



They key ingredient on that is the Ginger root (The real thing, not the powdered junk)  I rub it into the chicken and let it stand 2 hours.  Then , you have it balance  with the onion and garlic and scallions.  That would be based on preference and taste tests!

If it's on your cheat day, I would add ham in!  I don't like pork itself but the ham creates a more saltier spicy taste!

The rice must be refrigerated at least 12 hours or the night before!  So  much easier in a non stick wok to cook!  Trust me!

I used to cook in a restaurant!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

Wow Dave, I'm impressed! Love a man with cooking skills!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Dave, you should have offered me some!  Now who's being rude??



I will when and if I go to Switz  (haha!) Sweden!  You guys would probably want to kill me if I ever step foot over there!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i want some



Boy!  You eaten 3 times to my one time since we both got on here tonight!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Wow Dave, I'm impressed! Love a man with cooking skills!



I used to pay my trainer in Lasagna's!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

mmmm i'm gonna go make that


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Trust me.  It was 7 to 8 layers lasagna in a pan that you would normally cook a 20 lb turkey in!!!!

That was no fun!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Nike Girl, 

Weren't you the one that gave me a bogus email address and I was going to send you that video of that girl in Sweden?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

brb!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> brb!



Let me guess, eating or missing the toilet again?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

*yawn*


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

I'll go for a lil' break now.. getting some protein powder (still strawberry  ) and some fruit..
See you later!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

whoops


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

OK NG!  Everyone has left me!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Because you!!  You light up my life!  You give me hope!  to carry on!  You light up my days with Song!!!!!!

- Leann Rimes 
Orginally written by Debbie Boone!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

hey dave i'm back


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

Now listening to Janet Jackson's "Together Again"


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

about time!


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

so which was it?

Eat or Shit missing the toilet??


----------



## seyone (Sep 19, 2002)

Janet Jackson sucks


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

I am contemplating a scheme here on you!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> so which was it?
> 
> Eat or Shit missing the toilet??



oh i was gonna try making that meal you were talkin about i got everything together


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> Janet Jackson sucks



Where have you been?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> so which was it?
> 
> Eat or Shit missing the toilet??



but i did go to the bathroom


----------



## seyone (Sep 19, 2002)

I was looking for prices on hockey gloves


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> oh i was gonna try making that meal you were talkin about i got everything together



You have Ginger Root in your house marinating in the chicken?  Did you chill the rice for 12 hours??


----------



## seyone (Sep 19, 2002)

hey crash you hit 2222


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> but i did go to the bathroom



did you wash your hands?


----------



## seyone (Sep 19, 2002)

im tired


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

I am not too far behind, Scotty!


----------



## seyone (Sep 19, 2002)

i'll talk to you guys later


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> im tired



I just ate something that will keep me up for 2 more hours!  (hiya Crash!)


----------



## seyone (Sep 19, 2002)

im not far behind IAB


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

later seyone


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

see you seyone!  Till tomorrow!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

Back again..


----------



## seyone (Sep 19, 2002)

alright Im out. peace


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> You have Ginger Root in your house marinating in the chicken?  Did you chill the rice for 12 hours??



i got the ginger root and this crystalized stuff


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

hi NG  how was the strawberry skake


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> im not far behind IAB


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

man i was at 750 about a week ago


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> i got the ginger root and this crystalized stuff



Crystallized stuff???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

hey dave do you use fresh garlic or powder


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

Hi NG!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Crystallized stuff???



yeah it's like this cube you throw in and it melts


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> hey dave do you use fresh garlic or powder



Fresh is always BEST!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

Sorry.. got a phonecall.. Crash, the shake was.. not too pleasant..


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

Crash, do you realize you and I have posted over 700 again!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

I don't understand how you guys can sit here all night? What's the point?


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

Crash, you live in California, don't you?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

i got nothin to do  i have no gf she dumped me


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Crash, you live in California, don't you?



yep


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

I'm practicing for Sleepless nights, NG.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Crash, do you realize you and I have posted over 700 again!




were too good


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

I spend 6 hours in the gym, 6 hours or less sleeping, 2 hours of commuting and 1.5 hours of shopping.  Then, the rest, possibly whoring as Crash would say!


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> 
> were too good



Or, too mental!


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

I always was a glutton for a few things in life!  

Nike Girl,  would you believe me if I told you I had a guitar next to me and I'm practicing music as well??


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

Actually, I think Leslie said it best. "I think Dave has a keyboard glued to him all throughout the day!  Almost.  I hae a laptop I bring to the gym!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

Dave, no.. I wouldn't


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

Crash???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

hey hahaha sorry i was peelin garlic


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Dave, no.. I wouldn't



I was re learning the song by TLC, "Waterfalls" on Guitar.  Ever hear it?  I'm sure you've had.

It's D, A, C, G!


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

Also, The Cranberries and Joan Osbourne!


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> hey hahaha sorry i was peelin garlic



Remember, to get better results their Charlie (Crash), you have to refrigerate the rice for 12 hours!!! 

Ding-a-ling!


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

My keyboard doesn't type the letter "v"!  I hate that!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2002)

hey


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

oh i've had rice in my fridge since friday


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2002)

How did just do it then


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

hey peetrips!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

brb guys


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2002)

Did you like my stories the other day crash??


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2002)

wtf brb??


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

"If God had a name, would call him Crash?"


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2002)

You drinkin Dave??


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Did you like my stories the other day crash??



Crash is pooping again!


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> You drinkin Dave??



Nope, just posting!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2002)

He got the runs or somethin?


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> oh i've had rice in my fridge since friday



I can't believe your cooking again?!?!


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> He got the runs or somethin?



He's going to!    He's attempting the recipe I posted in this thread earlier!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2002)

Isn't it past your bed time crash


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2002)

What was it for??


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

NG must be on another call???!?!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2002)

I might of scared her off!!
Stinkin Aussies eh??


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> What was it for??



It was for Chinese Style fried Rice.  

He's cutting up a cat right now!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2002)

Where you goin on your flight dave?


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> I might of scared her off!!
> Stinkin Aussies eh??



Naah, but one thing, Crash sent me her picture over and damn, she's a HOTTIE!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> It was for Chinese Style fried Rice.
> ...


 One less cat in the world


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2002)

NG's pic umm yeah i'd like to see that But she would pale next to my misses


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Where you goin on your flight dave?



???  in the signature!   

Vermont, New Hampshire, Massachusettes, Connecticut, and NYC.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

Ok guys.. I'm here again.. actually did some work.. 
Hey peetrips! 

Which picture are you talking about Dave?


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> NG's pic umm yeah i'd like to see that But she would pale next to my misses



Well then, please do show!  Naked pictures (Real ones too!  Don't pull a pitboss either!) are acceptable!  

I'll show you my GF's ass!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> NG's pic umm yeah i'd like to see that But she would pale next to my misses



You're not trying to offend me here are you  *picking up boxing gloved*


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2002)

Travelin boy oooooo for a nice holiday


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

Speak of the diablo!  Look whose back?!


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Travelin boy oooooo for a nice holiday



No holiday.  Just a get away, business and the lovely Deeann!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> You're not trying to offend me here are you  *picking up boxing gloved*


My wife would kill me if she saw me drooling over a pic of you (yes i would drool) So i thought id better say that


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

Ok Dave, I'll ask you one more time.. what pic are you talking of??


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> You're not trying to offend me here are you  *picking up boxing gloved*



I've been meaning to ask NG.  Is that you in the Avatar?


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> No holiday.  Just a get away, business and the lovely Deeann!


Nothin like a good shaggin holiday eh ?


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

the one to the left of your posts.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> 
> My wife would kill me if she saw me drooling over a pic of you (yes i would drool) So i thought id better say that



 can someone say W H I P P E D.. 
Oh well, good response.. you made it through that one alive!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

Hmm, I think I want to post another one.. If you won't mind of course..


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> 
> Nothin like a good shaggin holiday eh ?



Well, at least I'm not consuming my time this trip around in a lousy car, thank god! 

33 hours of no sleep SUCKS!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2002)

I love a good Whippin you can whip me if you want


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

then it is you!  Oh wow!  Very delicious!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2002)

Like my new av


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

Changed your avvie I see.. Who is it?


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

Crash has probably started a fire in his Kitchen!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2002)

Thats me


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

It's you, isn't it?


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Crash has probably started a fire in his Kitchen!


Ohh forgot about him, crashhhh CCRasHHHH CRRRAAASHHHH!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=5441
for some pics of me..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmm fried rice  good recipe


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2002)

Well its my head on Lee Priests body


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

you got awfully large since the last pic I seen you in!

Looks great!


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

ooh that it!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Crash has probably started a fire in his Kitchen!




you don't know how right you are


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

Dave, you're talking of Peet no I hope..


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2002)

Ahhh yes seen those before VERY NICE very woo hoo grrrr ruff ruff oh yeah baby ....... sorry got carried away


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=5441
> for some pics of me..




beautiful


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Dave, you're talking of Peet no I hope..



yep!  

But I'd rather see more pics of you, though!  

Get to scanning, NG!


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> 
> you don't know how right you are



Dinkle-berry!  I knew you would!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

I don't need to scan.. I've got a digital camera..


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2002)

A nice thong shot please NG (it think you might get 3 against one on this)


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

Crash,

What you need to learn now is how to make Brick oven/Stone piping hot FRESH pizza!  I was hired to do that in Atlanta but I declined their offer!  I would'e  been FAT as FUQ had I accepted that job!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2002)

Have you eaten yet crash How is it ??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Dinkle-berry!  I knew you would!



a paper towel caught on fire!


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> I don't need to scan.. I've got a digital camera..



Excellent.  So let's get cracking!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

yeah i'm eatin it right now mmm


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Have you eaten yet crash How is it ??



Christ sake, that boy has eaten 5 meals since he's been online!


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> a paper towel caught on fire!



That's SAD!!!


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

Oooh, I think NG is getting ready to download her camera!!! Not!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Excellent.  So let's get cracking!


Crackin, Thong shot, Yeah crackin


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Christ sake, that boy has eaten 5 meals since he's been online!



i have haven't i


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Oooh, I think NG is getting ready to download her camera!!! Not!



that'd be pretty cool


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

I can't believe when I saw that pic of NG, she looks like one of my best friend.  (Seriously!)  And She is a hottie!

Hey, Peetrips, umm... where is your ladie's picture?  Hmmmmn?


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2002)

Well guys and the most delicious NG i must bid a fond farwell  I must depart for a meeting Its been short but great Catch you next time


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

getting tired again!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

see you later P!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

i wish i had a lady.............looking toward NG for sympathy


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

Crash,

Take that frickin' fork out of your mouth now!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

later peetrips


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2002)

Sorry Dave my wife not a major fox but shes still hot i rekon i'll see if i got one on the puter before i go if not maybe next time


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

Dude, 

You reside in Cali?  And you can't find another lass?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

Ok.. here again.. just took that thong shoot..


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

NOT!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Crash,
> 
> Take that frickin' fork out of your mouth now!





but it's soo crunchy


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2002)

No luck. Next time guys


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

Alright Peet.  Talk to you later on today!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Dude,
> 
> You reside in Cali?  And you can't find another lass?




i can  i just wanted that sympathy sex from NG lol jk


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2002)

Oooo NG's a tease too i like i like


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Ok.. here again.. just took that thong shoot..




Whoooo hooo!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Ok.. here again.. just took that thong shoot..



you had my hopes up for almost a whole 30seconds lol


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> NOT!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2002)

Sorry ok i'm goin now but that will be tomorrow for me Dave


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

She must be scared to show a little skin!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

scaredy cat lol


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

OK Peet, wait!!!  I'll be on  a flight!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

Sorry guys!  couldn't resist! 
See ya Peet!


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Sorry guys!  couldn't resist!
> See ya Peet!



I got two words for you!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

Bring em Dave!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

holy crap!! i just got his name!! i thought it was pee trips i thought to myself thats a weird name thought nothin of it 
but it's peet rips! lol


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

Love you?!??!?!  Gothca!


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> holy crap!! i just got his name!! i thought it was pee trips i thought to myself thats a weird name thought nothin of it
> but it's peet rips! lol



You filthy lil' boy!


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

See that Crash?  NG is all shook up bc/ she was going to fiercly bite me back!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

and here i thought he was the filthy one


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

Crash,

What in the hell are you doin' now?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

Crash.. I read it like that before too!!  OMG, too funny..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> See that Crash?  NG is all shook up bc/ she was going to fiercly bite me back!



just imagin where she can bite you!


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

Crash,

have you seen the #'s lately?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Crash,
> 
> What in the hell are you doin' now?



tryin to install a digital camera


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> See that Crash?  NG is all shook up bc/ she was going to fiercly bite me back!



Uhm.. No.. I'm not the violent type..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

not lately dave what r u they?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

Yeah Crash.. bring us some pics!


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> just imagin where she can bite you!



Yeah, I can also see where her BF will punch me, too!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

i mean web cam


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can also see where her BF will punch me, too!



don't worry about him he's in china


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> Uhm.. No.. I'm not the violent type..



No, you just have a pic of boxing gloves


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> don't worry about him he's in china



He has "henchman"


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

hahaha good catch dave


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

I am 5 away from Scotty!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

yeah.. ok.. it's true.. I love to kick ass!

And Crash, bf is coming back tonight!


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> yeah.. ok.. it's true.. I love to kick ass!
> 
> And Crash, bf is coming back tonight!





Well, we won't see NG whoring up with us that much anymore!

Or at least, crash won't!


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

Tied BABY!!!!  WHoo hooo!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> yeah.. ok.. it's true.. I love to kick ass!
> 
> And Crash, bf is coming back tonight!




 drop that zero get with a hero


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> 
> drop that zero get with a hero



O' my lord!!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

We'll.. I'll still be working.. so I would still be here to minimize my actual working time..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'll be all alone


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> O' my lord!!!



that was pricless


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

GF just got back from the gym and she's like, "are you still on that damn computer?"  I blame it on you, CRASH and told her to hit the showers!

Yes, it is 4:30 am right now!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> 
> drop that zero get with a hero



You mean the hero with no job..


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

Now she's doing the laundry!  Good little lady!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

wht the hells she doin at the gym at 4:30?


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> You mean the hero with no job..




ooohh she's got you there, Crash!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> GF just got back from the gym and she's like, "are you still on that damn computer?"  I blame it on you, CRASH and told her to hit the showers!
> 
> Yes, it is 4:30 am right now!



She's working out at that time? Damn, you people sure are night persons..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> You mean the hero with no job..



my job would be; being your hero baby  lol


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> wht the hells she doin at the gym at 4:30?



She works out when she wants too!

She too, has no job!  House lady!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> She's working out at that time? Damn, you people sure are night persons..



she's not a night person she's a really early morning person lol


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> She's working out at that time? Damn, you people sure are night persons..



In S. Florida, we are trained to sleep only 4 hours or no hours at all!

Ready to move here, yet?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> She works out when she wants too!
> ...



hahaha your gf is like me


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

I actually got up at 4:30 this morning..  I AM a morning person.. went to bed early though.. at 10:00..


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> she's not a night person she's a really early morning person lol



Neither!  We don't sleep!


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> hahaha your gf is like me



Yeah, typical 50's person here........ man supports the lady!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

hahaha i wonder if i could get on that schedual just get up like really really early like 10am or somethin and go to bed at 5am


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

4 hours?!?!  I would become such a b*tch!  I need my sleep..

Where in Florida and Cali do you guys live? I've been to both states actually..


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 4 hours?!?!  I would become such a b*tch!  I need my sleep..
> 
> Where in Florida and Cali do you guys live? I've been to both states actually..



Ft. Lauderdale


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

i live in a moutian town called big bear, it's like by san diego or l.a. were in the middle of everywhere


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> hahaha i wonder if i could get on that schedual just get up like really really early like 10am or somethin and go to bed at 5am



I think you could as long as your eating 9 meals that day like you did tonight!


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i live in a moutian town called big bear, it's like by san diego or l.a. were in the middle of everywhere



You mean between LA and San Diego?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

I stayed in Ft. Lauderdale for like 2 or 3 nights.. Liked it!

Don't remember Big Bear (weird name for a town.. ).. But was in San Diego for a while... drove up from Arizona, Las Vegas and then up to LA and San Fransisco..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> I think you could as long as your eating 9 meals that day like you did tonight!



and i still got 2 more meals tonight!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> You mean between LA and San Diego?



that would make more sence


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

I want to go to that country where in the Winter time they have hot springs!  Looks cool!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> I stayed in Ft. Lauderdale for like 2 or 3 nights.. Liked it!
> 
> Don't remember Big Bear (weird name for a town.. ).. But was in San Diego for a while... drove up from Arizona, Las Vegas and then up to LA and San Fransisco..



the hick pioneers named this place...

it's like you went completely went around our town lol


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> I stayed in Ft. Lauderdale for like 2 or 3 nights.. Liked it!
> 
> Don't remember Big Bear (weird name for a town.. ).. But was in San Diego for a while... drove up from Arizona, Las Vegas and then up to LA and San Fransisco..



And you didn't tell me!!!!! Shame on you!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I want to go to that country where in the Winter time they have hot springs!  Looks cool!



go to iceland


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

OK, bed is calling me NOW!


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

Is it Iceland where that is?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

Maybe.. Loved San Diego.. And Sea World.. I'm such a sucker for cute animals..  Bought this huge Shamu teddy bear..


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

I would love to go to Amsterdam!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

Iceland has hot springs! I went to one some winters ago.. was lovely.. it's a volcano island, that's why it gets hot.. smells kinda bad though..


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

I hear the women over there are.......


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Is it Iceland where that is?



by greenland


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Iceland .......smells kinda bad though..



Well, I just cancelled that notion out!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

i heard drug are legal over there NG


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

Amsterdam.. I think it is overrated.. Pretty much like any european town, but with weak drug restrictions..


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

It also smells in NYC!    But I am going there soon!


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Amsterdam.. I think it is overrated.. Pretty much like any european town, but with weak drug restrictions..



Are the ladies overrated?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Are the ladies overrated?



crossing fingers that they aren't


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

Yeah.. I would love going to NYC again.. I love that town.. Planned on going to college there.. but I think I'll save a lot of money and do most of education in Sweden..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

you should come to cali and go to college we have good schools here


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Are the ladies overrated?



I never heard that they were supposed to be hotter than others.. Can't really tell.. Norway, Denmark and Sweden have a lot of hot chicks though.. Scandinavian..


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

OK NG,

Let's pretend I'm a single guy, where over there in Sweden would I go where there is a surplus of HOT women!!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

Dave.. Stockholm is nice.. And Gothenburg.. and of course, Malmö, my town!


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> I never heard that they were supposed to be hotter than others.. Can't really tell.. Norway, Denmark and Sweden have a lot of hot chicks though.. Scandinavian..



So I've seen!  Isn't Anna Nicole Smith Swedish??


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> OK NG,
> 
> Let's pretend I'm a single guy, where over there in Sweden would I go where there is a surplus of HOT women!!!



i'd just wanna meet NG's friends


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> you should come to cali and go to college we have good schools here



Well, I'm sure you wouldn't benifit from it anyway, because you'd be asleep when I was awake..


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

Thnx NG for that bit of information.  So when I go over there, I better see hot ladies!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

Anna Nicole?? No!! But Victoria Silvstedt is! She's a hottie alright!  she was playmate of the year some years ago..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> Well, I'm sure you wouldn't benifit from it anyway, because you'd be asleep when I was awake..



i always go days without sleep i could "show" you around when i'm up


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> i'd just wanna meet NG's friends



You'd last 2 seconds, Crash!  I'd last 3 seconds.  (My heart attack will cause me to vibrate longer!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

remind me to mark momo...whatever it's called on my vaction plan


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Anna Nicole?? No!! But Victoria Silvstedt is! She's a hottie alright!  she was playmate of the year some years ago..



I was kidding about the Anna thing!  Hee Hee!

Victoria is a hot momma!  I read her interview one time!  Talk about a sizzlin' gal.  

She is awesome!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> i always go days without sleep i could "show" you around when i'm up



Yeah.. on your dirt bike?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> You'd last 2 seconds, Crash!  I'd last 3 seconds.  (My heart attack will cause me to vibrate longer!




lol talk about "drop dead gorgious" (once again i don't know how to spell


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> Yeah.. on your dirt bike?



i know all the hot spots  and a couple you have to ride to


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

OK CRASH and NG!  I'm hitting the hay!  I have to be up in four hours!  

I won't be on tomorrow night and not much while I'm gone.  I'll probably pop in every so often to post  one or two times (hell, maybe even 10 just to stay with Scotty!   

Take care both of you!  Hey, I also did a farewell type thread!

Labeled, "Thursdays.....  "

David


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

Omg! Dave! Help me with that little beast!


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> Yeah.. on your dirt bike?



OK, last posts!

Ooooohhhh, crash!  You got lit again!  

Take care--- both of you!  

D


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

Dave, have a GREAT trip! I hope you'll have lots of fun!!
Sleep tight!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

later dave, had some fun times whorin  come back soon bro we'll do it again


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> 
> lol talk about "drop dead gorgious" (once again i don't know how to spell



gorgeous!  (you butternut!)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> OK, last posts!
> ...



didn't i?


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Omg! Dave! Help me with that little beast!



You got the gloves, dear


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> gorgeous!  (you butternut!)



haha thanks dave


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

bye bye baby bye bye.... it's your turn to cry!

- Madonna


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

Bye Dave!


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

Oh.  Definitely the last one!  826  posts!  Ridiculous!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

Yeah.. who's the butternut?  Take care you freak! And say Hi ti DeAnn from us!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

BYE DAVE!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

hey NG hows it goin?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

Oh no.. guess it's just you and me now Crashie..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Oh no.. guess it's just you and me now Crashie..



haha guess so don't be scared i don't bite lol 

so your bf's comin home tonight?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

Are you eating again?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

Yeah.. bfs coming home tonight.. don't think I'll be able to see him tonight though.. have promised to introduce a friend to weighttraining.. but tomorrow..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Yeah.. bfs coming home tonight.. don't think I'll be able to see him tonight though.. have promised to introduce a friend to weighttraining.. but tomorrow..




aren't you excited  

nah not eatin right now not for another 30mins then i have to choke down a strawberry protien shake


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

Again?  didn't you just have a shake??

And yeah.. I'm pretty excited.. But it's only been a week and I'm so use to him travelling.. But it'll be real nice having him home again..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

i had a steak then a shake then some fried rice now i'm gonna have another shake

why does your bf travel soooo much?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

i swear i'm eating way too much


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

Yeah.. I think you're eating too much too! You freak.. how many meals per day?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

about 6


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

but i gotta squeese em all into the 12 hours i'm awake


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

that too much to be eatin you think?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

BF is has a degree in mechanical engineering and works for a mobile phone company.. He travels to different factories and stuff.. A lot in Asia, but also in northern Africa, America and all over Europe.. Uhm, should probably mention that he's 9 years older than me too.. Would be strange if he had made such a great career in my age..


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

No.. 6 meals is good.. as long as they aren't HUGE meals.. you should start a journal in the online diary section.. Would get lots of help!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

ya that'd be way crazy a 19 yr old doin all that man i really need to be getting to school i've put it off way too long i need a refriesher course on math and science and then i'm off to college  do you go to school?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> No.. 6 meals is good.. as long as they aren't HUGE meals.. you should start a journal in the online diary section.. Would get lots of help!



what size would be "not a huge meal" be?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

I graduated in june.. will take a year between before starting again.. Almost everyone do that here.. it's nice and makes me more motivated to start..


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

the meal size depends on your goals, activity, hight, weight and metabolism.. W8 and DP would probably be able to help you a great deal!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> I graduated in june.. will take a year between before starting again.. Almost everyone do that here.. it's nice and makes me more motivated to start..



ya serious it does make you motivated i wish i was in school right now it gets really boring not doing anything..... atleast i got the rest of this year to get in shape and maybe meet a gf 

i grauduated last year i've just been sittin here since it was fun at first but not anymore


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> the meal size depends on your goals, activity, hight, weight and metabolism.. W8 and DP would probably be able to help you a great deal!



ya i think i've been eating way too much i've gained a couple of pounds my stomach doesn't feel that same as it once did


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

yeah.. you should get a job or something! I would go crazy not doing anything!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

thank god i found this forum lol or else i would have and you ask how i could be on here so long .... i do party on weekends but thats only 2 nights of the week i need more things to do.....most the time everyone wants to get drunk too bad i can't i'm in training


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

Helloooo.. did you fall asleep?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

well.. do all your friends work or go to school?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

haha they go to both


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Helloooo.. did you fall asleep?



i'm up


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

so fallow their example DAMNIT!!  get yourself together!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

well i'm gettin a job just not till winter  lol


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

ok.. I'm going for lunch soon..  I hope you don't think I'm being too hard on you!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

lol don't worry  i'm gonna go to bed anyway i got a long day tomorrow i should be awake for it bye bye


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

p.s. thanks for the pep talk lol cya cutie


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

Yeah, go to sleep! 
Sleep tight! See you.. going for lunch now..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

have a good lunch....wasn't as scary as you thought i was. was i?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 19, 2002)

YOU FREKIN POST WHORES!  I left 4.5 hours ago and you added like 10 pages!  

I would like to take this time and say hello to NG!

OK, back to bitchin at Crash!  WTF!  You'll just write about anything wont you!?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> YOU FREKIN POST WHORES!  I left 4.5 hours ago and you added like 10 pages!
> 
> I would like to take this time and say hello to NG!
> ...



yep! 

LMAO


----------



## Fade (Sep 19, 2002)

Post 1

I'm at work.


----------



## Fade (Sep 19, 2002)

Post 2

I use a computer here


----------



## Fade (Sep 19, 2002)

Post 3

It's hot in here


----------



## Fade (Sep 19, 2002)

Post 4

I'm thirsty right now


----------



## Fade (Sep 19, 2002)

Post 5

Someone put drawings on my desk


----------



## Fade (Sep 19, 2002)

Post 6

I ate a big piece of cheese cake this morning


----------



## Fade (Sep 19, 2002)

Post 7

And a stack of pictures


----------



## Fade (Sep 19, 2002)

Post 8

I'm on post eight


----------



## Fade (Sep 19, 2002)

Post 9

Ooops I ment nine


----------



## Fade (Sep 19, 2002)

Post 10

Look number ten


----------



## kuso (Sep 19, 2002)

You fuking whore


----------



## Fade (Sep 19, 2002)

Post 11

Nothing I can say to that


----------



## Fade (Sep 19, 2002)

Post 12

It's true....me a whore...me so horny

I guess I should be telling Butterfly that.


----------



## kuso (Sep 19, 2002)

I guess you should, cuz I`m sure as hell NOT lending a hand


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

Howdy all got my computer fixed


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

I found out that it wasnt the computer really


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

My dsl  was messed up


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

they were repairing and updating the cables


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

Does anyone here have the moive blood and guts with dorian yates on their computer?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

don't lie your porn was taking up too much bandwidth


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

I have pumpin iron and ronnie's new moive


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> Does anyone here have the moive blood and guts with dorian yates on their computer?



yes i do!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

That is true my burn 4 cds full of 800 mb of porn


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

what file swapping do u use


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

or what is ur isp


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> what file swapping do u use



i use kazaa


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

That is near 3 Gigs of porn


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> or what is ur isp



verizon


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> i use kazaa




me 2
u should let me dl it


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

hey get on kazza and let me see if i can find it


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> That is near 3 Gigs of porn



i got a new 80gig hard drive so i don't ever have to delete my porn


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> hey get on kazza and let me see if i can find it



alright whats your handle?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

does your user name start with an desolation?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> alright whats your handle?




I am an kazza lite user


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

do u have alot of misfits in ur share file


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> does your user name start with an desolation?



my user name is ultimate_sai-jin


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

i have no one downloadin off me so far


----------



## kuso (Sep 19, 2002)

I`ve got B & G too Bigss....I`ll open kazaa light and see if it can`t bump your speend!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

ok


----------



## kuso (Sep 19, 2002)

Search for new sources now buddy....I`ll only be on for another half hour or so though.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

i am only gettin one person


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

yeah get to work bud i don't want anyone tryin to download all my good punk and porn


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

now 2


----------



## kuso (Sep 19, 2002)

LOL...try again....I`m downloading some other stuff right now.


----------



## kuso (Sep 19, 2002)

is one of the kuso?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

100 more hours and b&g is mine


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

or ultimate_sai-jin


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

no noe is kuso I will look again


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

right click it and got to find more sources


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

my computer is flipin shit again


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

i have been doin that every 5 mins or so


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

bigss do you have msn? i could try to send you the file through that


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

No thanks bro I got it goin good now thanks anyway


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

alright cool


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

i am here


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

to save the day


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

it is funny my ablity to hold a conversation to myself


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

I know that that last sentence had many spelling errors


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

How are you doin today bigss?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

I am doin great


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

Anything cool happen today


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

No not really


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

Did you workout?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

No weightlifting but I did do cardio


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

Really what did you do?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

I did two sets of 10 rapid fire 40s


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

For anyone who doesnt know what that is it is when you run a 40 u get about a 3-9 second break then you run another 40 after about midway you are jogging and near the end if you can speed walk without throwing up I say you are in good shape.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

I guess it could be considered a form of gur. cardio


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

So what did you eat today?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

i had eggs for bfast


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

A leftover steak sandwich


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

and a leaner verison of hamburger helper


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

I am goettin bored of talking to myself


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

getting*


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

I have decided that I will show everyone the many smiles IM has to offer


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> How are you doin today bigss?



I am finishing up the last of my packing and I see this!  Bigss, I thought I was bad but you have taken the cake by talking to yourself and dropping smilies!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

HEy dave man I am glad you came


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

:bounce:


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## seyone (Sep 19, 2002)

wow bro, you must be really bored


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> wow bro, you must be really bored



i am


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

that is all of IM current smiles


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

I hoped everyone enjoyed them


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

unamused


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

i know no one wants to talk to dumb old bigss


----------



## seyone (Sep 19, 2002)

I'm just tired


----------



## seyone (Sep 19, 2002)

I guess I am pretty much alwasy tired though.


----------



## seyone (Sep 19, 2002)

and a bit dyslexic is seems.


----------



## seyone (Sep 19, 2002)

damn its quiet in here


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

hey seyone what up?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

this placce is dead


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

i guess it's a whorless night


----------



## seyone (Sep 19, 2002)

hey bro


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

whats goin my bro?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

goodbye everyone......anyone? bye


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

I am here and those are not!  Heh-he!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 20, 2002)

dave?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 20, 2002)

guess you aren't here


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 20, 2002)

well i'm going to bed


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 20, 2002)

goodnight all and for real this time


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

I'm here CLOWN!  Just messing with all my packed stuff!


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 20, 2002)

I finally figured out( yes yet another blonde moment i suppose) that this is where you "whores" all get those mighty significant post numbers racked up!!! hmm interesting.. useless pointless conversations.. I really need to visit in here more often.. its my speed. LOL

giggling...

Eri'


----------



## seyone (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> . useless pointless conversations.. giggling...
> 
> Eri'



oh you must be talking about crashman


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> I finally figured out( yes yet another blonde moment i suppose) that this is where you "whores" all get those mighty significant post numbers racked up!!! hmm interesting.. useless pointless conversations.. I really need to visit in here more often.. its my speed. LOL
> 
> giggling...
> ...



At night, Crash, Bigss and I tried to get into the chat room but it has been failing so must of us have been posting what wh want to say in this thread.  

Although yesterday, Bigss was talking to himself and posting all the smilies??


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

128 pages, this truly is the never ending thread


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

Sweet I have the honour to be post numero uno on page one twenty nine!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

and post two!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

wow post three as well, funny how this works!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

I think I should have a whole page just for me!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

I will second that as well


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

Problem is I have a short.....


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

attention span (all those who thought I was going to say something else please report to my backyard for thier bitch slap)


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

goddamn how many posts to a page??


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

Page one twenty nine dedicated to BjUaFyF


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

By BjUaFyF


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

huh, I never realized how annoying my name is to type repeatedly


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

well this page is almost over and Im getting sad


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

I keep questioning myself and wondering "what have I accomplished with this page....." " Could I have put it to better use??"


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

But then I look at my post count and I remember why I came to this thread to begin with.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

Farewell page one twenty nine


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

I said FAREWELL


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

Goddamn it go away already


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

just doesn't know when to let a good thing go


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

allright then .......................GOODBYE I will never forget you


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)




----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

what a love hate relationship, my attention span is telling me to go.............


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

so im gonna go.........


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

no more posts on 129 for me


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

Thats it im done, cold turkey, no more dammit


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

Faq......the never ending thread, the never ending page


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

........... so anyhow, how have the rest of you whores been keeping??


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

good I hope, I have been enjoying the hell out of my vacation and taking the time to


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

Revamp my workout and diet, nothing im going to


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

share just yet, need time to see what works for me.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

well im outta here, seeya'll whores round the board.


----------



## seyone (Sep 20, 2002)

this is just out of hand


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

LOL


----------



## Fade (Sep 20, 2002)

I'm eaten a big azz triple meat and cheese Whataburger with everything on it.


----------



## Fade (Sep 20, 2002)

I wonder if this goes with my diet


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> I'm eaten a big azz triple meat and cheese Whataburger with everything on it.



What is a "Whataburger?"  

Protein source unknown?  

There was a fast food chain that had "protein source unknown". Does anyone remember a restaurant called, "Hot and Now"?


----------



## Fade (Sep 20, 2002)

Whataburger is the name of the burger joint.

I have all the nutritional info from them.


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Whataburger is the name of the burger joint.
> 
> I have all the nutritional info from them.



You have a place called "Whataburger"  It actually sounds good!  Is it a chain in Texas?

OOooh,  a Sirloin Burger on whole wheat with a hint of garlic, lots of onions (piss off BunBunz!) and mustard and light ketchup sound's great!

When I premake my burgers, I usually roll the diced onions in the burger along with real garlic! 

Damn, why can't restaurants make whole wheat Buns!  Curse them Curse them CURSE THEM!!


----------



## Fade (Sep 20, 2002)

Yup it started in Texas. They actually make real hamburgers. Not the biscut size burgers McDonalds sells.

Yes yes yes I love garlic in a burger no ketchup though just mustard.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 20, 2002)

No onions for you either fade  

You were home for at least 2 hours!!!  Why didn't you eat something here???

Just like to waste $$$


----------



## Fade (Sep 20, 2002)

Oh hush. There's no meat at the house. I needed protein.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 20, 2002)

TUNA...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 20, 2002)

and MAKE ME hush


----------



## butterfly (Sep 20, 2002)

Whataburger burgers are not LEAN beef.  They are full of grease.  So how is that better than all the good stuff we have at home???


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Whataburger burgers are not LEAN beef.  They are full of grease.  So how is that better than all the good stuff we have at home???



Oh didn't you know B'Fly?  The grease you think is on the burger is actually Omega 3/Flax Oil.  


PS.  ONIONS IN EXCESS IS NECCESSARY AND THEY DO RULE!

(thank god BunBunz doesn't see this particular post!)


----------



## butterfly (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> PS.  ONIONS IN EXCESS IS NECCESSARY AND THEY DO RULE!


Well, he'd better not eat any if he hopes to get lucky with me that night


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Yup it started in Texas. They actually make real hamburgers. Not the biscut size burgers McDonalds sells.
> 
> Yes yes yes I love garlic in a burger no ketchup though just mustard.



Is it bigger than Friday's 3/4 burger?  Oh man if it is............ that's it, after my workout (if I can wt/ passing out) I am going to eat a big fat burger!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 20, 2002)

NO DAVID!!!

Don't let him sway you to the DARKSIDE


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Well, he'd better not eat any if he hopes to get lucky with me that night



Ummn.... I hate when wives and GF's give you that Alternative choice!  Curse that!!!

Forget the ONION'S fade!!!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> NO DAVID!!!
> 
> Don't let him sway you to the DARKSIDE



Remember, talk is cheap or in this case-- less fattening and when it boils down to it, most likely ACTIONS will not take place!  That's how I usually beat my urges!  BunBunz's hasn't figured that out in me to this day but if she pays attention, she'd realize that I never come home with the devil's food!

Now, do they have Whataburger in Dallas?  That will be the first place I go to when I arrive!

Mmmn.. ONION'S, Mushrooms, Gaaahhhhlic (Emeril), with a hint of tabasco, layered with cheese!  MEDIUM RARE!

What a cheat meal that will be!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Whataburger burgers are not LEAN beef.  They are full of grease.  So how is that better than all the good stuff we have at home???



PS. Recheck your stock portfolio, maybe Fade invested in Whataburger!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> I'm eaten a big azz triple meat and cheese Whataburger with everything on it.




that sounds good


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 20, 2002)

too bad i had too much pudding.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 20, 2002)

There was all this pudding left from our diner so me and a friend decided to had a comp.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 20, 2002)

just to let everyone know it was fat free so it is ok


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 20, 2002)

i had 5 pudding packets and three jello


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2002)

jeez, big-
keep eating like that and you'll start sounding like bill Cosby himself....

130 friggin' pages? That's 30 pages in two days! Holy whorring!


----------



## kuso (Sep 20, 2002)

hey all 

bigss did you finishe with BandG yet?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 20, 2002)

and you get your pudding hehehe

Damn it gives you so much gas


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> bigss did you finishe with BandG yet?




almost dl for this guy at 55.kb a second i will have it in ten minutes


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 20, 2002)

iam really close to 2000 posts


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 20, 2002)

*2000th post*

I am there


----------



## kuso (Sep 20, 2002)

you are already there....congrats


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 20, 2002)

Yeah i was but then i forgot so i edited my post


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 20, 2002)

Dang!! I really need to spend like every waking hour on here to get anywhere near you Major Post Whores.. I swear.. Unfreakenpostwhoreable!!!

Eri'


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

Here is one of the whores for ya!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 20, 2002)

here is another


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

See Eril' your NOT alone now!

What's up Bigss?


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

Hey bigss,

Wanna see me catch Prince's number before I leave on Tuesday?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 20, 2002)

not much u?


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 20, 2002)

ahh a post whore orgy.. whoo hoooo.. bring it!!!

eri'


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 20, 2002)

not for long i goin to bed soon


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Dang!! I really need to spend like every waking hour on here to get anywhere near you Major Post Whores.. I swear.. Unfreakenpostwhoreable!!!
> 
> Eri'



Stick around eril'  and don't go away and you'll see two post whores!

PS> Open another browser!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 20, 2002)

i dl a moive right now blade 3

just got done dl blood and guts


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> not for long i goin to bed soon



Then, why sign on?  Goofy?

What are you doing that is so important tomorrow?!?!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 20, 2002)

i always have a long day


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> ahh a post whore orgy.. whoo hoooo.. bring it!!!
> 
> eri'



Honey,

Can you handle us???


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 20, 2002)

also i just like to see how thinks are goin


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 20, 2002)

O the secret to postwhorin.. I see Grasshopper.. Cricket is learning.. slowly but surely. I shall grab the pebble from your hand!! and unlock the doors to all the mysteries before me.. 

hee hee

Eri'


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 20, 2002)

one easy method is to misssspell a word then correct in the next post


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> i always have a long day



You had a "long" day?   Quit thinking about the women and your days may be "shorter"


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 20, 2002)

mispell*


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 20, 2002)

David I would do damage!! the question is.. can you handle it.. hee hee

Eri'


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> O the secret to postwhorin.. I see Grasshopper.. Cricket is learning.. slowly but surely. I shall grab the pebble from your hand!! and unlock the doors to all the mysteries before me..
> 
> hee hee
> ...



There is no secret!!!


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

Bigss, do you think I'll catch Prince by Tuesday?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 20, 2002)

I had the weridest feeling today

A fat chick tried to hit on me


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Bigss, do you think I'll catch Prince by Tuesday?




i dont know if you want too
and if i dont delete this thread


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> David I would do damage!! the question is.. can you handle it.. hee hee
> 
> Eri'



I think I could but Bigss's would be fumbling around downloading his porn while the bumping and grindind is going along!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 20, 2002)

how did you know i was listen to that


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'd probably get banned if that happened!  

Remember what Butterfly said!


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 20, 2002)

DO tell how this gave you a weird feel"her"ing.. ?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 20, 2002)

listening


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 20, 2002)

I have never been hit on And the fat chick was all on me and I was like hell no go away


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> I had the weridest feeling today
> 
> A fat chick tried to hit on me



And did one?


----------



## Dero (Sep 20, 2002)

Da damage will be done...
Biggs,you wouldn't do dat???
Delete this whore session???


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

hey bigss,

Fat chicks make good love (From what I hear)

You never know until you tried it!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 20, 2002)

yeah a fat chick hit on me and i shrugged her off and she got touchy and feely so i had to leave


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Da damage will be done...
> Biggs,you wouldn't do dat???
> Delete this whore session???



got dero scared do i?


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Da damage will be done...
> Biggs,you wouldn't do dat???
> Delete this whore session???



If he did that Dero, all I would do is create a different thread, rename it the same and trust me, you think the statistics are seek from the last 4 days of mine!  You should see what I'd pull in the new thread!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 20, 2002)

that would drop everyones post count by alot


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

Did Eril' leave already??


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 20, 2002)

i dont know?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 20, 2002)

i am off to bed


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 20, 2002)

see you all


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> that would drop everyones post count by alot



Mine would be around a 1,000

Crash would have like 50 posts


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 20, 2002)

later


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 20, 2002)

alligator


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 20, 2002)

in a while


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

Leaving already?  Jeeze um' crow bigss!  Good night, dude!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 20, 2002)

crocadile


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

OK Rockies fan dude!  Have a great night, in bed....  ewwwww!


----------



## Dero (Sep 20, 2002)

Some much SHTUFF on this thread,of great value!!!!!
 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!Biggs,please don't do it!!!


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

All I know is tomorrow, I pack my Mtn. Bike in the car, ride down to South Beach with the camera....


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

1) Get a nice dark tan
2) Look and talk to some hot babes
3) G-strings
4) Topless Beach
5) Exercise!

Pfft.  It BETTER not rain, dammit!


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

Don't worry!  I'll share the pictures with you all!


----------



## Dero (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> All I know is tomorrow, I pack my Mtn. Bike in the car, ride down to South Beach with the camera....



 $@$#^, ^%%4,NOT ^*$^FAIR,GRRRRRR...No f#$^%ride in  a %$%%& long fu%#^@time!!!
  



Please share pics...


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> 
> $@$#^, ^%%4,NOT ^*$^FAIR,GRRRRRR...No f#$^%ride in  a %$%%& long fu%#^@time!!!
> ...



For you Dero, most definitely!  You'll see the scene could possibly be a little different down here from up there!

Pssst... I'd rather be where you are?????


----------



## Dero (Sep 20, 2002)

NBo mountains here either,just hills,yes I know how 
Florida is...NO HILLS,NO MOUNTAINS and you have crocs on your trails!!!   
Sure Mister croc,you can have my bike if you really like it...No arguments from me!!!


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

Mister Croc??


----------



## Dero (Sep 20, 2002)

Crocodiles or alligators...
Anywho...I'm off to bed,work in da morning ...
YAK to ya later!!!


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

Ok see ya Dero!  Pictures tomorrow for ya!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

damn straight! Better have pics!

Geez...I'm lonely. Nobody to whore with....
That makes me......
HEAD HO!

Hey ERI-
"the question is.. can you handle it.. hee hee"

**is this a challenge? I'd like to think I am 'UP' for it...
Myself and myfellow whores..graciosly accept your offer.
What does the winner get?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 21, 2002)

Hwody all


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 21, 2002)

howdy*


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

Pictures of Miami Beach are coming!  Hello Bigss!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 21, 2002)

how is it goin


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

yo!
was' happenin!

How was the beach, Dave?
Ya know...if I was in your location...I'd NEVER have this extra layer of 'winter insulation'......
it DOES get cold here.....natural warmth....


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 21, 2002)

yes it does


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

dam-
y'all left again!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 21, 2002)

i am back


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

me too


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

Now I am posting the pics!  I had to download a few things and get something to eat also!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

Good evening


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

Hey B'Fly!

I'm posting my scenic pictures of my bike ride in South Beach!  Oh, I have one just for you!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

Cool... where ya posting them at?


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11364

Of me only!


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

Bigss,

Quit downloading porn and join the conversation you willy-wanker!


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

And these are from my scenic pictures on the bike etc.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/newreply.php?s=&action=newreply&threadid=11363


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Bigss,
> 
> Quit downloading porn and join the conversation you willy-wanker!


 iwas eating ice cream u wanker


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

I am NOT a criminal!


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

Ice cream???  What kind?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 21, 2002)

healthy choice vanlia


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

I wanna kick over the sand castle!!!


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> healthy choice vanlia




What's the sodium count?


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

Why is it when you and I talk Bigss, all the ladies take off running??


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

healthy choice? Man, if ya are going to indulge...might as well go all the way! That's almost like saying, "a little bit pregnant!"


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> And these are from my scenic pictures on the bike etc.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/newreply.php?s=&action=newreply&threadid=11363


This link takes me to the thread but to a "post reply" page, not the thread itself.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> 
> What's the sodium count?



how the hell should i know


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

thnk ben and jerries!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

STOP TALKING ABOUT ICE CREAM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

why...is it TEMPTING?

Ya know...I was driving to work this afternoon, and turned onto a ROCKY ROAD. 
I passed a video store and their weekly pick was, VANILLA sky. I wasn't in the mood for that, but I did not have any desire to watch that other movie, CHOCOLATE.
I did manage to make it to work with out any further incident. I saw an ad for a circus coming to town. They had pictures of some of the different acts, including a cute little CHUNKY MONKEY.....


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> This link takes me to the thread but to a "post reply" page, not the thread itself.



Try this one.  Sorry.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11364


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

I could go for some Double Chocolate Ben Jerry's RIGHT NOW!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

*STFU*


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

Gee B'Fly, I take it you like Ice cream or something?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 21, 2002)

ice cream is very tasty


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

It hasn't been scientifically proven, but ICE CREAM is the cure all for EVERYTHING! 
If you are sad, I/C will make you feel better. Hot? I/C will cool you down!
Stomach upset? I/C will coat the lining...and you will feel better.
See? I/C is your friend, dear BF. Embrace it. Love it. Eat it! 
(in moderation of course....you know)


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

Yes I love it!!!  I was just saying to fade on the way home from the gym how much I'd love to have some Baskin Robbins Mint Chocolate Chip.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 21, 2002)

do you know that there is near over 4000 post in this thread alone


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

TP won't let me have ice cream right now... too much bad, bad sugar!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 21, 2002)

4000 yeah


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Yes I love it!!!  I was just saying to fade on the way home from the gym how much I'd love to have some Baskin Robbins Mint Chocolate Chip.




And did  you get it?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> And did  you get it?


no


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

not even for the kids? You could have licked the ice cream scooper...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

I'm going to go take a shower... I'll be back though.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> 4000 yeah


 guys 4000 posts in one thread that is a record


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 21, 2002)

hello?


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

eyyyess?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 21, 2002)

everyone hit the trail


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 21, 2002)

what u doin dave


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 21, 2002)

i am dl clockwork orange


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 21, 2002)

heard it was a good moive so I dl it to see


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

B'Fly is taking a shower.... Burner is pretending he's in there with her!


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

what is dl?


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

I'm getting ready to download some more "rare pics" of me!


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I'm going to go take a shower... I'll be back though.



Hot diggity damn!!! 

B's in the shower, Fade's online and I know where I am heading!!!!! he he


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

For the record I am trying my best to be a post whore. Today I'm nearly at 100 posts for the day but that doesn't seem to even put a dent in the requirements. 

I rememger way back when I was the first to get 4000 posts at MM.  Ah those were the days when whoring was something rare and special.............  LOL


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> what is dl?



quicker way to saw download


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

Holy crap this thread is 134 pages long!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 21, 2002)

say


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Holy crap this thread is 134 pages long!!!!!!!!!!!!



and over 4000 post long


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> 
> and over 4000 post long



thats in what? 3 days??  

damn you people are whores!!!!!!














is that a 100 yet??


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

Nope that was 96 and this is 97 

oh well


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

I better go check the daily top 10!  Pitboss may beat me!!!

I have an excuse though.  I was at the Beach.  Bigss, you have no excuses!


----------



## Dero (Sep 21, 2002)

Ok,guess I'll join da whorring session...
Been down on my posting,been working and sleeping,this week,
THAT'S IT!!!
How's everybody?????
 to B'Fly in da shower...
Oh and DJD,PB,Biggs,Fade and Burner and da rest...


----------



## Dero (Sep 21, 2002)

100?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I better go check the daily top 10!  Pitboss may beat me!!!
> 
> I have an excuse though.  I was at the Beach.  Bigss, you have no excuses!



blah 

blah

blah


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 21, 2002)

blah


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 21, 2002)

blah blah


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 21, 2002)

dave you talk too much


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 21, 2002)

what is up Dero


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Ok,guess I'll join da whorring session...
> Been down on my posting,been working and sleeping,this week,
> THAT'S IT!!!
> ...




Fade is not here yet (at least in this room)

Hey Dero,

You better go check members pictures!!!!  I sweated my ass off today!!!


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> dave you talk too much




Your the one that sitting here talking about your thread count, clock head!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 21, 2002)

i know


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 21, 2002)

i know david


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 21, 2002)

i understand


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 21, 2002)

totally


----------



## Dero (Sep 21, 2002)

A fukken day off tomorrow,hmmmm,I should had posted dat in the fuq thread...What the heck it's here now...



Blah,blah,blah...
What 'bout you Biggs?What are you guys doing all home on a saturfay night???
Me,I just got home from work,THAT'S MY XCUSE!!!! 
Right,same question as last week...
Ok,don't bother answering!


----------



## Dero (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok,I'm on my way to check da pics...Had fun,though?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 21, 2002)

there aint nothing to do


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 21, 2002)

I am off to bed cya all later


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> For the record I am trying my best to be a post whore. Today I'm nearly at 100 posts for the day but that doesn't seem to even put a dent in the requirements.


You got a looonngg way to go sweetheart!!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 21, 2002)

OMG...Dave,a bad hair day???
He,he...
That will be me tomorrow,man it's been a week since I sat on my bike...I feel it also!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Hot diggity damn!!!
> 
> B's in the shower, Fade's online and I know where I am heading!!!!! he he


You know I was thinking about you too


----------



## Fade (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am now.

Hey...why would Dero want to see a sweaty pic of you???? 

Dero? Something to say??


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

It's supposed to be nice out tomorrow...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

wonder if I could get fade to...


----------



## Dero (Sep 21, 2002)

Hey,BF...How was the prensentation on thursday?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

get my bike down and get it ready for me to ride


----------



## Fade (Sep 21, 2002)

What?? You wanna ride the bike???


----------



## Dero (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> I am now.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmm...Let me think Fade,
not re:. the subject at hand!!!
 
Nice try DUDE!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Hey,BF...How was the prensentation on thursday?


Went VERY well!!!  Thanks for asking!

We got loads of positive feedback and my bosses from out of town said they were VERY impressed  

One of them said I did great when I had to field a dozen or so difficult and sensitive questions from the audience


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you kidding me?  That's how I looked after Riding a bike all around Miami Beach/south Beach!  3.5 hours!!!!!!!

You better be proud of that pic!


----------



## Dero (Sep 21, 2002)

Lube da chain,clean da brakes...He,he...make sure da seat is properly adjusted,you know Fade all the things to keep a girl happy!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

jeez, I step out to get some 'haelth food' and I come back...TWOPAGES LATER!
W H O R E S !!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> What?? You wanna ride the bike???


Your ears must've been burning...

YES!


----------



## Dero (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Went VERY well!!!  Thanks for asking!
> 
> ...


Don't you like it when a plan goes together well and then it happens according to plan???
 
RIGHT ON BF!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

they aren't just garage art, you know?


----------



## Dero (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> jeez, I step out to get some 'haelth food' and I come back...TWOPAGES LATER!
> W H O R E S !!!!!!!!


It's WHORING TIME BRO!!!!
What else is there to do on a saturday night???
EH?


----------



## Fade (Sep 21, 2002)

I know I know.


----------



## Dero (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> they aren't just garage art, you know?


HUH????Garage art,his ear????
 
Whatd'you mean by dat???


----------



## Dero (Sep 21, 2002)

Oh ...da bikes!!!
DOH,a tad slow tonight...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

the bikes... they *can* be used for something other than hanging from the ceiling as art.


----------



## Fade (Sep 21, 2002)

Yeah yeah da bike


----------



## Dero (Sep 21, 2002)

Dis week has been a looooooooooooooooong month!!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 21, 2002)

He,he...Fade,you better start on them NOW!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

guess I'd better put some clothes on... I was about to go into the kitchen when I remembered my son is still up


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

I forgot to ask about your presentation, B! 
Sounds as if you kicked ass! Wahoo! Way to go!


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

Hey Butterfly I hope your shower was enjoyable as mine 


Oh I Fade


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> the bikes... they *can* be used for something other than hanging from the ceiling as art. [/QUOTE
> 
> Hey B'Fly,
> ...


----------



## Dero (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> guess I'd better put some clothes on... I was about to go into the kitchen when I remembered my son is still up


TMI!!!!


----------



## Fade (Sep 21, 2002)

You can take them off when you cum into the study


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

No Biking for Dero!  No biking for Deeerrooo!

Hey Dero, I put up unruly pic # 2.  Try not to paste it in here too!  

I'm going to bike either in Ft. Lauderdale or back to S. Beach! Probably South Beach.  More to do their and SEE!


----------



## Fade (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Hey Butterfly I hope your shower was enjoyable as mine
> 
> 
> Oh I Fade


Hello PB...ya horn dog.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> You can take them off when you cum into the study


Butt then you'd attack me  and I'd never get back online tonight


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> You can take them off when you cum into the study



That reminds me of this story... something about the computer chair!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 21, 2002)

Bastiche!!! 
Fade you is a real teaase you know!!!


----------



## Fade (Sep 21, 2002)

And??


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Take the bike, ride I-10 East and then 75 south.............. all the way to Miami Beach!


Been there several times!!!  It's beautiful but I prefer Key West.


----------



## Dero (Sep 21, 2002)

Hmmmm...Pb is catching up to me...I better get whoring!!!!!!!!!!
Da PB WHORE!!!


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Butt then you'd attack me  and I'd never get back online tonight





Thanks for rubbing that one in!


----------



## Dero (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> And??


Nuting,just stating a fact...
Dat's all!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Bastiche!!!
> Fade you is a real teaase you know!!!



Fade is only partial a tease...... here's the other half.. the btter half!!!


----------



## Fade (Sep 21, 2002)

Attack? Yes I wood. Mmm mmmm gooood


----------



## Fade (Sep 21, 2002)

Stripper shoes


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

Hey Fade I like your signature... in a morbid kind of way


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Stripper shoes



Exactly!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Fade is only partial a tease...... here's the other half.. the btter half!!!


BF...Yumm!!!
Oh,did I say dat out loud?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

"That reminds me of this story... something about the computer chair!!!!!!!!"

**y'all can do two things at once, can't ya?


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

I don't understand this.. I have 105 posts and I'm still not on the top 10 for the week. The low man is Leaner at 201. I had to posted more than 96 posts over the week??? 

Dammit Prince your counter is broken!!


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> "That reminds me of this story... something about the computer chair!!!!!!!!"
> 
> **y'all can do two things at once, can't ya?



That's why I have 2 free hands and a vopice activated key board!!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> "That reminds me of this story... something about the computer chair!!!!!!!!"
> 
> **y'all can do two things at once, can't ya?


Yeah...MULTITASKING!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> That's why I have 2 free hands and a vopice activated key board!!!



one that can't type worth a shiat!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> "That reminds me of this story... something about the computer chair!!!!!!!!"
> 
> **y'all can do two things at once, can't ya?


you lookin for details???


----------



## Dero (Sep 21, 2002)

I think we lost two whores...BF,must have gone to the study...
A lot of going on!!!!


----------



## Fade (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> "That reminds me of this story... something about the computer chair!!!!!!!!"
> 
> **y'all can do two things at once, can't ya?


I'll have to remember to close the web cams lens.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

Now there was no need to drag that pic all the way over here...


----------



## Fade (Sep 21, 2002)

BF....cum to the study....I uh..have something for you


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Now there was no need to drag that pic all the way over here...



Sorry just can't seem to get enough.........  spank me?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

was there???


----------



## Dero (Sep 21, 2002)

Get a room you guys!!!!


----------



## Fade (Sep 21, 2002)

I have a room......the study


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Sorry just can't seem to get enough.........  spank me?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

Take that


----------



## Dero (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Now there was no need to drag that pic all the way over here...


He,he...networking???


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

"you lookin for details??? "
***no thanks. The sorded deatails of tow other people wouldn't help my sexless existance right now. Ok, I'm not sexless...but I'd sure like to share that with someone!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

Note to self... edit all previous pics of myself out


----------



## Dero (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Take that


I think he's ENJOY DAT TOO MUCH!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_



Damn that's exactly what my ass looks like right now!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Note to self... edit all previous pics of myself out


Right click,right click...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> "you lookin for details??? "
> ***no thanks. The sorded deatails of tow other people wouldn't help my sexless existance right now. Ok, I'm not sexless...but I'd sure like to share that with someone!


you wouldn't have gotten them anyway


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Note to self... edit all previous pics of myself out



NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo



oh wait let me check my hard drive...........


Okay I'm set I think.


----------



## Fade (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> "you lookin for details??? "
> ***no thanks. The sorded deatails of tow other people wouldn't help my sexless existance right now. Ok, I'm not sexless...but I'd sure like to share that with someone!


Always Rosy and her five sisters


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

shit 113 posts and still not on the weeks list... ggggggrrrr


----------



## Dero (Sep 21, 2002)

what PB? Been paddled lately?Is dat why it's so red?


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> Always Rosy and her five sisters



Damn you knwo them too? Those girls do get around don't they?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

Nope. Not that adsventurous. I just go for the twins:
Fistina and Palmela...


Originally posted by Burner02 
"you lookin for details??? "
***no thanks. The sorded deatails of tow other people wouldn't help my sexless existance right now. Ok, I'm not sexless...but I'd sure like to share that with someone!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


you wouldn't have gotten them anyway 


__________________


Ma'am, are you implying I can't get 'chicks'?
Damnit, I'm an attractive man! I'm a sexy biatch!
Why am I single then? It's not that I play hard to get. I play hard to want!


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> what PB? Been paddled lately?Is dat why it's so red?



Naw... I was going for the Fade look. You know golden bronze from head to toe. I ended up Lobster red in all the wrong place


----------



## Dero (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Damn you knwo them too? Those girls do get around don't they?


Thet even made it up here in Iglooland on dos cold,cold nights!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Ma'am, are you implying I can't get 'chicks'?
> Damnit, I'm an attractive man! I'm a sexy biatch!
> Why am I single then? It's not that I play hard to get. I play hard to want!


I meant you wouldn't have gotten the lusty details of me and fade in the study chair...

I happen to think you are quite the sexy guy


----------



## Dero (Sep 21, 2002)

Dat's not what Fade told us da last time...


----------



## Dero (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Dat's not what Fade told us da last time...


OF COURSE I'M JUST KIDDING!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> I meant you wouldn't have gotten the lusty details of me and fade in the study chair...
> 
> I happen to think you are quite the sexy guy



Besides those were my details!!!!!!  Oops.... 

and no comment on your sexiness Burner. 


Yeah 202 posts this week I'm on the board!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

Number 9...

I'm a whore, I'm a whore, nany, nany, nany... 

Uh post whore that is


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

Oh fine I see how it is. I make the board and you all run and hide. Don't want to see me move up into your ranks of whorisms..... or something like that


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

"I happen to think you are quite the sexy guy "

thank you!
...now if I can just get some sexy SINGLE woman HERE to share that opinion...I'd be set!


----------



## Dero (Sep 21, 2002)

Says who?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

Hey PB, you're the TOP post whore for the last 24 hours!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_



Ya ever think that maybe it's that freaking weird ass dancing banana that's keeping you single???


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Hey PB, you're the TOP post whore for the last 24 hours!!!



I love it on top!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> I love it on top!!!!!!!!!


Me too baby, so lay...uhm...step down!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

You knwo why I love this picture? It just makes my signature even that much better.... oh and it gives me something to think about while I try to fall asleep.... try, and try, and try..


----------



## Dero (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Me too baby, so lay...uhm...step down!!!


Fade still in da study?


----------



## Fade (Sep 21, 2002)

I like BF on top better


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

Hey BF your are still on top... of Fade and I!!!!!!


Top 10 Posters - Last 7 Days 
davidjasondean 1302 
CRASHMAN 1162 
bigss75 518 
Burner02 448 
kuso 345 
seyone 287 
butterfly 266 
Fade99 220 
Pitboss 208


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Fade still in da study?


YEP... the bedroom chair is just as sturdy


----------



## Fade (Sep 21, 2002)

Be there is two se..c.......


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Hey BF your are still on top... of Fade and I!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


uhmmm... how would that work


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> uhmmm... how would that work



I know!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 21, 2002)

No comments!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

okay I'm sleepy. Need to nap before the sex kitten cums home. Pretty sure she's gonna attack me and I need to be rested...... 

damn I hate my life.. yeah right!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

Uh oh!  I smell sex in the air now!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

I think we scared everyone else off with all our sex talk...


----------



## Fade (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> uhmmm... how would that work


Yuck..it wouldn't


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I think we scared everyone else off with all our sex talk...



That was sex talk??? Damn prudes.. LOL


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> Yuck..it wouldn't


Yeah... it'd work better if I was in the middle.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

scare me off? I was just patiently waiting my turn.....

Wow...I'm still ahead of kuso? Ha! slacker!


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> Yuck..it wouldn't



Well.... you're both thinking intercourse and I'm thinking she's on top...... think about it. 

here is Fade ___l____O  O____l___ and me.  BF you figure it out from there. LOL


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> No comments!!!




OMG!!!!  That means someone is getting it in the ass and someone's giving it in the ass if B'fly is completely on top!  

Hahahahahahahahaha !  

I have to go to bed now!  Big day tomorrow down in Miami, again!

Take care everyone and Ciao!

David  

(Still cracking up on that one!


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

Night night pervs!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

later, pb-


----------



## Dero (Sep 21, 2002)

Hmmmm.if she is on top and so is he butt under her and he is under...
Make for a messy time!!!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 21, 2002)

say dero are you still drinkin that german fish piss heinikin??


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

No one said anything about TWO entry points here... the attention alone would be nice


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

Good night everyone!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

g'night B!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

hello?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

too much partying this weekend actullt last night i'm still recovrying


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

recovering?
THEN I'LL TRY NOT TO Y E L L ! ! ! ! !! !


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

i'll be sure to read that really loud in my head


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

so how you been man?


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

ru drunk Crash (this AM?)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

it's semi worn off but i can stikll feel it


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

you should resume.....drink yourself sober....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you should resume.....drink yourself sober....


 hmmm i can do this


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

yo've got all day! Remember, you need to pace yourself.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

a shot every 10 mintues or so


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

until you pass out, then one avery 20!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

thats 3 shots an ghour 72 shots in a day


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

if ya can still do math, my friend, you are not that drunk!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

i have the magical wonders of the calculater


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

I must've missed this stuff but pray you don't throw up in your sleep!


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

wanna hear something funny?  While goofing off in South Beach yesterday and coming home last night for a couple of hours on the computer, I just remembered something!  I forgot to pay my change fair for the ticket on hold for my flight!

I just called American and paid it!  Thank God the seats were still available!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

haha smooth dave i bet your gonna forget to pack too


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

No, 90% of my stuff is still packed from my rescheduled flight.  I yanked my Gym stuff and digital camera's out though!  

Gotta have the camera's!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

hahaha take some pictures of girls in thongs those are always good


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

I was going to but that almost seems perverted in a way!


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

actually I was going to go to Gold's Gym in South Beach


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

perverted? no it doesn't


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

Trust me.  With the way the internet is going these days, innocent girls  even if pictured in their bathing suits are being used as advertisements for a porn sites!  Ever get a spam and they show this incredible hot girl and they advertised something like, "College Girls nude or Beach nude Bunnies etc. and look feverishly for that one girl and never find them?  Hmmnnn....  Hmmmn????


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

no i never look for porn 

actully ya those fukers rip you off!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

i'm bored i'm gonna go get a bunch moer free stuff from your thread dave


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

goin to bed all goodnight morining afternoon whatever it is.
 good sleep time to everyone


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

Wow,

Crash is asleep finally!  Heh He


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

very very impressed!


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

coming back tonight to do some serious post whoring!

BEWARE!!!

CRASH, you ARE on alert!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 22, 2002)

ATTENION ALL POST WHORES


There is a new goal for this thread:

To get as many post in this thread as there are in the training Forum combined


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 22, 2002)

21000


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 22, 2002)

It is a long term goal


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 22, 2002)

but i believe we as a post whore community can go it


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 22, 2002)

i will start the first step by posting now


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 22, 2002)

and now


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 22, 2002)

right now


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 22, 2002)

right now 2


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 22, 2002)

right now 3


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 22, 2002)

right now 4


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 22, 2002)

right now 5


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

right now?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

how was your beach combing today, dave?


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

Bigss,

And "I talk too much?"  Maybe so but never to myself!


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

Not better than yesterday.

Story is inside the new post thread in Members pictures


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

I'm here


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

was the face of the girl that got in the lense cute?


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

You mean the picture of the girls boobs?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

you betcha!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

I want one of these...in black. I'd look damn good cruising in it...
http://www.edmunds.com/new/2003/dodge/viper/srt102drroadster83l10cyl6m/photo_1.html


----------



## Dero (Sep 22, 2002)

This was a splendid day,got up at 9am,had breaky,got da bike ready,and off I went.
Departure-10am.
Weather:sunny,82 farenheit,DRY!!!With a breeze!!!Not a cloud in site!
The trails in da woods,from BONE DRY to SLIGHTLY MUDDY!!!
Rode about 60 K.
IT HURTS SO GOOD!!!! 

Sorry no pics 
got back home around 6 pm,
Started da BARBY,had some burgers and prones 
and some pasta(gotta have my carbos)...YUMMMMMY!!!!
Now,it qickin' back time...
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!Nice day!!!
Dave looks like you had a good day also...      


BF,you ride today,did Fade take down the garage decoration for ya?


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> was the face of the girl that got in the lense cute?




I wouldn't know, I wasn't looking at her face!  


No, actually I really was messing around with the camera and by the time I realized it was taken, all I saw was her ass!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

what's a prone?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

hey!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 22, 2002)

its crash


----------



## Dero (Sep 22, 2002)

Hmmmm...could be spelled wrong ,
a fresh water shrimp...
They are real tasty on da BARBY!!!   
Along with some White wine!!! <hic>


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 22, 2002)

the guy who has been gettin ripped on by the new guy for hours


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

looks like all but Butterfly are in.....


----------



## Dero (Sep 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> the guy who has been gettin ripped on by the new guy for hours


HUH????
What did I miss..?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

ha!
what thread? is our crash getting ripped on?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 22, 2002)

crash has been gettin ripped on by that one guy who teamed up with mmafter


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

nobody rips on crash but US!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 22, 2002)

kuso sex life, crash soemthing blah blah blah, and once again kuso


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 22, 2002)

i bumped all the ones crash is gettin dissed on


----------



## Dero (Sep 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> crash has been gettin ripped on by that one guy who teamed up with mmafter


What you ssaying dat mmafiter found himself a fagget friend...
I knew it!!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 22, 2002)

yup


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

friends in the end...oops, I mean 'till the end!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

AH!? i'm getting ripped on in more the one thread i think i'll need to call in renforcements


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11374


damn, crash-
you're getting slapped around pretty good! where's your partner kuso to help? where's the answer to this insult of you on-line manly hood?
May the force be with you...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

i wasn't prepaired for a fight i guess i have to go and slap these 2 around....and where's kuso when i need him


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

I'm going to have to read those soon!

A new guy ripping on Crash?  Some newbie's or lack of posters were dogging me back awhile ago but I indirectly insulted him back making "junior" feel a little low!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

poor youngster


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 22, 2002)

u get my pm crash


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

what's everyone up to, tonight?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

I'd help..but I cannot get to the 'good' sites here at work. Sorry, bro


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

I just got finished posting pictures............


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

workin...
actually have to train a new leutinant on the system I monitor, and do some studying.

Dae, you neve did tell me what exam you are taking?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

any girls in those pics?


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> any girls in those pics?



Man, your a HORNDOG!  

That were just scenery pictures while biking.  Maybe when I take off to CT/NY etc.  I'll get more of girls!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 22, 2002)

This little noob dissed on me boy baby it is on now.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

I was just over at the sexyhard body/new girl pics thread. 
Looks like a LOT of deleting happened? Did y'all notice that?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> This little noob dissed on me boy baby it is on now.



ya lets get that little knob gobbler


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I was just over at the sexyhard body/new girl pics thread.
> Looks like a LOT of deleting happened? Did y'all notice that?



i have to check that out


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 22, 2002)

someone check out my thread i made


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

hahaha i made one too


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

ok, I'm back (again)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

yay!


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

How did the BJ, MMA, Kuso, Bigss & you thing all start?

I know about Kuso & MMA, though!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> How did the BJ, MMA, Kuso, Bigss & you thing all start?
> 
> I know about Kuso & MMA, though!




i was watchin them rip up on each other and them i called captain bj  yellow for editing his post and then he showed a pic of me picking up a hooker


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

i think i commented that mmafiter was paying bj off with sex and thats when it happened


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

too much fun


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

so whats up you whores?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

just chatting witha drop dead gorgeous woman from this site.....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

really?? who is she ???


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

sorry, it isn't NG-
this one is a little older....unfortunately married.....which I am sure causes hearts to break all over when the meet her.
oh...and...nyah, nyah, I'm not tellin!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

NG should be on in about 4 - 5 more hours though.....that will make you happy?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

it makes me happy..for the record.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

very happy


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

is this "girl" one of us post whores??


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> sorry, it isn't NG-
> this one is a little older....unfortunately married.....which I am sure causes hearts to break all over when the meet her.
> oh...and...nyah, nyah, I'm not tellin!




And, why aren't you telling????    Are you saying things you shouldn't be saying???


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

nope. Not butterfly.
Haven't seen her here yet though..


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> 
> 
> 
> i was watchin them rip up on each other and them i called captain bj  yellow for editing his post and then he showed a pic of me picking up a hooker



Yes, I just noticed it after 15 mins of reading all of that!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

"And, why aren't you telling????  Are you saying things you shouldn't be saying???"

***nope. just protecting the innocent....


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i think i commented that mmafiter was paying bj off with sex and thats when it happened



It sounds like he's trying to find a niche here on IM and your two are it!


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> "And, why aren't you telling????  Are you saying things you shouldn't be saying???"
> 
> ***nope. just protecting the innocent....



If your communicating via PM then you still can be traced... unless it's a MOD.  If it's not then Uh-oh.  But, something tells me your doing it through an outside IM say............ AOL or ICQ.

Am I right???


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

nope. but you are right. I am easy to trace....
Actually, just innoecent chit chat. just wanted to have fun with my friend crash.
I got NG over here last week, I think he fell in love....


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

no backing out now!!!!  I know who it is!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

Like I said, I'm easy, er, it's easy to find out....


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

where'd everybody go?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

I'm here....8 more hours to go.

Did anybody go and check out the shb/newgirlpic therad?

It looked like alot of posts were deleted, but it doesn't look as if my post count was affected. How odd?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

hahah hmmmm i'm still wondering


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

wondering about what?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

who your talkin to


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

you, bubba-
you said you were wondering.
typo? Did you mean wandering?


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

ACID REFLUX SUCKS!

I just ate some tacos and I get it everytime!  I know, don't eat TACO's.

If Dero is still around, "I made it in the OIL way.  Goooooooooo Mexico!  Whooo- hoooooooo!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

iwas talkin about the girl you were chattin with


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

wanna know how I beat Acid Reflux?  Spoonful of HONEY!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

i usally munch down tumms when i get heart burn


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

"wanna know how I beat Acid Reflux? Spoonful of HONEY!"
***ice cream!


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

that might bring the butterfly out again!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

i'm to tired i'm gettin all lazy with my comebacks


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 22, 2002)

You post whores want to know something?...

I was going to take the time and read a few pages to get caught up on what was going on, but when I realized you added 20 fukin pages... I said fuk it!  soooo,

What's up my fellow post whores?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

nothin my good man whats up with you this fine day?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 22, 2002)

SSDD!  Another day at work and one less day as a single man!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

when you gettin married?


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i'm to tired i'm gettin all lazy with my comebacks



I'm tired of seeing BJ drag everyone in to all of it!  Calling everyone out!  What a silly dude!

I even told him not to drag me into it!  I don't have time for all of those pictures!  I'd rather be in here whoring and talking to all of you guys/gals and having a real conversation than manipulating a bunch of pictures!

Once awhile is OK, but every posts?  C'MON!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 22, 2002)

This Saturday ( the 28th @ 15:00)  After that it's party time!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> I'm tired of seeing BJ drag everyone in to all of it!  Calling everyone out!  What a silly dude!
> ...



Like we didn't all ready know this???


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> You post whores want to know something?...
> 
> I was going to take the time and read a few pages to get caught up on what was going on, but when I realized you added 20 fukin pages... I said fuk it!  soooo,
> ...



You should read them!  Everyone came in here the last two days and they all had quite the interesting conversation!  

Hey, if your really bored Lean'n check out all the pictures I posted!


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> Like we didn't all ready know this???



THAT's right!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> You should read them!  Everyone came in here the last two days and they all had quite the interesting conversation!
> ...



Jeeze DJD, where you think I've been?  Been there, done that.  Nice pics BTW


need more women pics!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

man i love whoring it's so relaxing


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

you have pics dave wemon what?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 22, 2002)

NOOOOO!  He needs more pics of women!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

yes he does everyone does


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 22, 2002)

I know, but I can't look at them here!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

i'm gonna go eat some food i'll be back later and i'll deal with tht turd BJ then


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

This weekend was more of exercise... not women staring! 

Remember, I was on a bike for 3.5 hours in 100 degree weather!  
The bike still feels my testicles.  go figure!   

Good thing I wiped my butt before and in the middle, jumped int he ocean!


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

EATING AGAIN, CRASH?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> This weekend was more of exercise... not women staring!
> 
> Remember, I was on a bike for 3.5 hours in 100 degree weather!
> ...



THIS is not a mental pic that we need DJD!  and Fuk you very much for that one!


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> THIS is not a mental pic that we need DJD!  and Fuk you very much for that one!



Aha- had to get you going somehow!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

...and I just ate.....
roasted testicles on bike seats....


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 22, 2002)

Another mental pic I didn't want!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

lmao! lean your comback to BJ


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 22, 2002)

Thanks Crash - ps - check out the guest thread

BRB - 30 min!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

hey, I just realized that I brok 2k posts tongiht!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

go burn!


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

Hey,

when Lean get back, make sure he reads this too!

A homeless guy was walking by a group of us on the beach and he stopped to pick his ear with an object!  When he pulled it out, not only did it look like a booger but a bloody booger!  



Should I tell you what he did with that so called Ear Booger!??!?!


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

Now how is dinner you all?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

why must you always say nasty stuff when i'm eating?


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

Alright guys, I have to go for now!

See ya tomorrow on my last 1.5 days of whoring!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

later dave


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

um, congratulations, Burner you friggin post whore?????


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

i congratuated you


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

my bad-
I missed that somehow...
must;ve been busy trying to keep my stomach from turning as Dave wrote that ear wax thing...


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 22, 2002)

Not only does that make a bad mental pic, but wouldn't you know it I just finished eating too!     tuna, rice and oil!  does not go well with earwax!  Thanks DJD! - YOU BASTARD!  

Oh yah, before I forget - 

way to go Burner - you fukin post whore you!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

lean...that sounds like an MRE...and a nasty onme at that! Hope you had tobasco.....


Thanks! It feels good to be appreciated fy my ability to waste time on the clock!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 22, 2002)

Snot a problem!  Ahhhhhh!  

Hey Crash - BJ never responded to this thread!  Hmmm, chalk one up for lean?
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11374&pagenumber=2


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

that thread was starting to lose it's sense of fun....


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 22, 2002)

Yah, but it's fun while it lasted!

Hey man, hate to leave you all by yourself but I gotta go!  C U guys tomorrow!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

later, lean-
will be back on wed night!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 22, 2002)

OK - see ya then!


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

Congratulations Burner on your 2K mark!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

I KNEW you where about to post...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

Are you leaving today or tomorrow???


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

But of course!  I knew two of three were eating!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

When are you leaving???  You're sig says the 23rd which is today but you've been saying Tuesday


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

Whoops, I know, tomorrow!  I even told my driver it was the 23rd and she's like, "WTF are you doing right now? 

I said, getting ready to train a client!  etc...


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

Hey B'Fly!

I posted a semi blurry picture of a stud yesterday in your honor,  and I posted pictures of my dark tan as well with my hair pulled back!

Craft called me "The Big Feminine!"


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

LOL

I'll go check out the pic when I get a min.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

It's nearly time


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

for what, you ask?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

To go home, of course


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

What did you think?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

That it was time to...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

do some post whoring???


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

I'm shocked


----------



## Dero (Sep 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I'm shocked


One can NEVER tell!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

hehehe


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

What time is it in Cannuckland???


----------



## Dero (Sep 23, 2002)

6:03 pm here in Cannuckland...


----------



## Dero (Sep 23, 2002)

Hmmmmm,in Texas 4:03pm?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

5:08 pm actually


----------



## Dero (Sep 23, 2002)

oh ,I see!!!
Did you ride yesterday?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

no


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

Didn't get home in time


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

and you know what sucks...


----------



## Dero (Sep 23, 2002)

So you still own a garage ORNEMENT????


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

Daylight savings time is coming and then


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

it'll get dark even sooner


----------



## Dero (Sep 23, 2002)

Get some lights,front and rear!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

it's such a pretty ornament


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

uhmmm... pretty ornament with lights!!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 23, 2002)

If you do trails,riding at night is a totally different experience...


----------



## Dero (Sep 23, 2002)

a trail you have ridden during the day,many times becomes a totally new trail!!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 23, 2002)

if you get serious about night riding ,it worth spending the $ for a helmet light AND a handle bar light!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

let's not get carried away now


----------



## Dero (Sep 23, 2002)

Why not!!!?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

let's just concentrate on getting me ON the bike first


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

time


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

it's a big factor


----------



## Dero (Sep 23, 2002)

Got ya... Ok ,then we'll talk of the lighting system after you get back on da bike...
Meanwhile,eh this will help ypu on your leg programm


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

Will do


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

Got to go get the boy from foozeball practice


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

Don't know if I'll be around later


----------



## Dero (Sep 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> time


and if getting da bike OFF da garage wall...You just have to say "Fade,no bike,I won't meet ya in da study"
 




 To Fade!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

So have a good evening!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> and if getting da bike OFF da garage wall...You just have to say "Fade,no bike,I won't meet ya in da study"
> 
> ...


hehehe... good idea!


----------



## Dero (Sep 23, 2002)

And I have to go and get this show ready for tonight's performance!
Tata!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

I just told him... he laughed and then quickly said OK


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

Later...


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

awww... how very sweet!  No Bike.... no B'Fly in the study! The power of a women!  

In the very first part, I thought you were getting the Bigss's syndrome, posting and talking to no one!  Then, good ol' Dero pops in and wants you to Bike at night and invest in a helmet and headlights!  

I loved biking these last two days... so much to see along S. Beach!  Riding on the Beach sand seemed almost as tough running on it!  

Hope you both are on later tonight.


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

Where is CRASH?


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

I am here


----------



## Craft (Sep 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I am here



So am I


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 23, 2002)

i am here for a bit


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 23, 2002)

Jeeze for the first time in a long time, I'm on and no crash, no DJD and no burner!  Wow!  So what's going on Bigss? and you too Craft?


----------



## Dero (Sep 23, 2002)

Now it's my turn to say
"I'm here!!!"
Hiya Lean!!!
Yup,IT'S WHORING TIME!!!


Allllllooooooooooooooooo.anybody on?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 23, 2002)

What's going on D?  Where are the other whores?  I know burner is off for a few days but I don't know about the others.  Guess it's just you and me!


----------



## Dero (Sep 23, 2002)

I don't know...I have to agree with ya,it's highly unusual that all da whores are absent...
Lets see,last week was a WORKING  WEEK, 
all work and no life  ... 
This week looks much better,less work and more life!!!
Im BAAAACK,back in da saddle again ...He,he...


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 23, 2002)

Maybe this is their week off??  I think most of their time on line is when they are at work?  Hmmm, come to think of it... so am I!


----------



## Dero (Sep 23, 2002)

I know that Dave is getting ready to leave,wait that's tomorrow,maybe he's packing...
As for Biggs,I DON"T KNOW ABOUT HIM... 
He can't have a week off,he does not work,he's still at school!!!! 
Wish I was there,STILL!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 23, 2002)

College maybe but not HS!  too much bs, then from what I remember, college wasn't much better.  The professors like to throw their w8 around.  Something I could never understand... I'm paying to be here and you're giving me a hard time about being on time (we had a teacher that would lock the door at exactly the time theory started).

Oh and BTW, I don't even want to know WHAT DJD is packing!


----------



## Dero (Sep 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> The professors like to throw their w8 around.


Eh,if their w8 is as good looking as W8,
BRING IT ON!!!!!!!
   
ANYDAY!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 23, 2002)

Can I have an AMEN brother?  

Although I would of like to see what the professor looks like after throwing W8!  Talk about an ass kicking!


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> I know that Dave is getting ready to leave,wait that's tomorrow,maybe he's packing...
> As for Biggs,I DON"T KNOW ABOUT HIM...
> He can't have a week off,he does not work,he's still at school!!!!
> Wish I was there,STILL!!!!



Aaah-Choo


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

Almost for


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

a second you thought


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

all the post whores had the night off


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

and here


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

comes


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

DAAAAAVVVVIIIIIIIDDDDDD


----------



## Rissole (Sep 24, 2002)

Just want to upload this giff to see if it works then i can put it on my sig


----------



## Rissole (Sep 24, 2002)

SWEET!!


----------



## david (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Just want to upload this giff to see if it works then i can put it on my sig



And, your giving us the finger????


----------



## Rissole (Sep 24, 2002)

Just fer fun...


----------



## david (Sep 24, 2002)

I know you were kidding!


----------



## david (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*
> 
> Oh and BTW, I don't even want to know WHAT DJD is packing!   *_


_*

Top 5 packing list:

5)  Certainly no toothbrush
4) anti crotch itching creme
3) Herpes ointment
2) Strap on dildo/ Ball in mouth- Leather face  mask


And last but not least.......

1) Animal Sex video's!

  

Hope that helps answer your question, Lean'n!  *_


----------



## Fade (Sep 24, 2002)

Leaving today, Dave?


----------



## david (Sep 24, 2002)

Abs-o-lutely!

Flight is at 4:35 pm and have to be at the airport at 3:30 pm!

I have to go run some errands now.


----------



## Fade (Sep 24, 2002)

Have a good trip.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Top 5 packing list:
> ...



You sound like that BJ kid


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 24, 2002)

Have a fun trip dave
Me and the post whore gang will hold down the fort untill you get back


----------



## kffulche (Sep 24, 2002)

Hey folks: I'm pretty new here "post wise". Can I be a post whore too?


----------



## Fade (Sep 24, 2002)

Sure...and welcome.

Hey Dero, another biking friend for ya.


----------



## kffulche (Sep 24, 2002)

Ahhh...Yes; The Bike. I have spotted quite a few mtn bikers on this board. I have been reading here at IM for a while now trying to set myself up a training program to shed some weight and add some mass. Lot's of helpful (and free) nutritional info here.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 24, 2002)

welcome to IM and any one can be a psot whore


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 24, 2002)

If you like MTB I am sure you and dero will be good friends


----------



## kffulche (Sep 24, 2002)

WooHoo  Thanks..I am sure I have much useless info. to pass along to the folks here at IM. I will serve well


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Welcome kffulche!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Is NC considered part of the South???


----------



## david (Sep 24, 2002)

Thanks Fade and everyone!

I just got done running a million and one errands and I forgot 4 AA batteries for the digital Camera.

I have to take a picture of the pizza in Chicago!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 24, 2002)

i lived there in the day I always thought of it as the south


----------



## david (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kffulche *_
> WooHoo  Thanks..I am sure I have much useless info. to pass along to the folks here at IM. I will serve well




Welcome KFF!

Oh, you and Dero can convince B'Fly to buy a helmet and headlights for her Ornament (bike) that FADE is going to take down!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Good!  Don't need anymore of them damn yankees around here


j/k


----------



## david (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> 
> 
> You sound like that BJ kid



Why, is this BJ's everyday life??


----------



## kffulche (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Is NC considered part of the South???



Yes; in my book it has to be one of the friendliest places to be


----------



## david (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Is NC considered part of the South???



I truly think some parts of NC is but most of it, no.

I hear NC majorly has the nicest- wholesome-down to earth people in the US.

It's what I've heard.


----------



## kffulche (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes; Helmets are a neccesity. I bought my mom one of those ornament bikes last year. Looks great just sitting there.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Why, is this BJ's everyday life??



from what i heard yup


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 24, 2002)

darn you guys post to fast


----------



## kffulche (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> I truly think some parts of NC is but most of it, no.
> ...



Sure enough; No offense to anyone, but alot of the towns along the coast don't contain alot of friendly folk. The rest is nice.


----------



## kffulche (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> darn you guys post to fast



I hear ya. Does David have a straight connection to the board or something?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 24, 2002)

i dont know but it feels like it


----------



## kffulche (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Good!  Don't need anymore of them damn yankees around here
> 
> 
> j/k


 I second that LOL
 I probably have met more people from up north than I have FROM NC in NC. Everyones been nice though.


----------



## kffulche (Sep 24, 2002)

Man


----------



## kffulche (Sep 24, 2002)

I really


----------



## kffulche (Sep 24, 2002)

Have been


----------



## david (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kffulche *_
> 
> 
> I hear ya. Does David have a straight connection to the board or something?



You would think that I did but Bunbunz has Pogo up and it's running along with Norton in the background!  

I need to post faster! 

Actually, I'm jumping off and have to do some things so when I get in around 2 am, I may come back on.  (Doubt it)

But defintely tomorrow!  (Briefly)

Take care everyone!

David


----------



## kffulche (Sep 24, 2002)

Having a slow day at work.


----------



## kffulche (Sep 24, 2002)

Good thing though; I couldnt' rack up all these post if I was busy


----------



## david (Sep 24, 2002)

song written by Ian Vandahl

- I gotta through this.......... I gotta go through this... Give me just a second and I'll break your heart!


----------



## kffulche (Sep 24, 2002)

See you later


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kffulche *_
> Sure enough; No offense to anyone, but alot of the towns along the coast don't contain alot of friendly folk. The rest is nice.


I beg to differ... Houston has VERY friendly and down-to-earth people... well... unless you're driving


----------



## Fade (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took it down Sunday night.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

i feel like kfc


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

just thought i'd let you all know that


----------



## Fade (Sep 24, 2002)

I don't.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

why not it's good


----------



## Fade (Sep 24, 2002)

Just thought I'd let YOU know that.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 24, 2002)

lesson learned.....(re:  protein shakes)

cucumber IN the shake is not good.  better to have the shake and eat your cucumber seperately.  the same applies to apples.

hope this helps.

(i'm kidding - sorta)


----------



## Fade (Sep 24, 2002)

Yeah, there are better uses for a cucumber.  

Putting it in with a shake doesn't sound good.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

hahaha eww i just stay plain with my protien shakes


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> I took it down Sunday night.


Did not... it was Mon night.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 24, 2002)

me too - now.


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Yeah, there are better uses for a cucumber.
> 
> Putting it in with a shake doesn't sound good.


I think she was talking of nutritionally... 
Fade you still in da study???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

Hi NG


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

Yo Crashwhore!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

hey derho!


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

Wazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzup DUDE?


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 24, 2002)

well....i was talking nutrition but now that the cucumber issue is out there - i'll admit.  i hate buying them!  i'm convinced people are looking at me funny as i choose between them.

my imagination?  or do you look at people when they buy cukes?  lol


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

Depends...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

YEAH!!!  Another female post whore!!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

If da person is a good looking women,then yes...and it does not matter if she is foundling da cuke OR NOT!!!




Did I say dat out loud???? Mybad!!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

more whore the better!!!Women or men!!! 
So when do you ride???BF


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 24, 2002)

I try to be a post whore but it just never works out.. LOL
Hi B HI NG!! 

smiles
Eri'


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Wazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzup DUDE?




nothin bro!  makin some chinese food what are you yup to?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm shooting for tonight!!!

Gotta go to an appt., pick up my son from foozeball, make sure he's settle (eating & doin homework) then I can ride!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

HI Eri!

When's your next leg workout???


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> I try to be a post whore but it just never works out.. LOL
> Hi B HI NG!!
> 
> ...


Says WHO????
Don't I get a 
 
Hi Eri'!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Poor Dero...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Looks like I'm going to have to do some whoring tonight if I want to keep my #'s up...


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> 
> nothin bro!  makin some chinese food what are you yup to?


@ work still I have a show to work tonight,then starting tomorrow work starts at 630 PM...
RIDE MY BIKE DURING DA DAY


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

really though... I can't believe how fast 3300 came once I got to 3000... it's amazing.  I really don't think about it much anymore


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

really


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

not much


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

gotta go get the boy...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

later


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Poor Dero...


Thanks BF 
Somebody appreciates me


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

Gotta to do more whoring my # are falling...BF is real close behind me...I like dat


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> @ work still I have a show to work tonight,then starting tomorrow work starts at 630 PM...
> RIDE MY BIKE DURING DA DAY




your should get a bike with a motor in it


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

,NO!!!
Knowing myself, I'de kill myself...
I love speed!!!
I use to have a Norton Commando 950,I was just getting too comfortable with it,I SOLD IT.
I know myself!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Looks like I'm all alone


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

so lonely


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Guess David is on a plane somewhere


----------



## irontime (Sep 24, 2002)

But I'm still here!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

ho hummm


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> ,NO!!!
> Knowing myself, I'de kill myself...
> I love speed!!!
> ...



speed sucks it's funner in the air


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Hooraayy!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

hi b'fly


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm NOT all alone


----------



## irontime (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> ho hummm


 That's twice you've shot me down butterfly, I mean it, a dozen or more so of this and I'm gonna have to start going apeshit on your ass.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

don't worry iron nikegurls shot me down more times than places


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

That's ok IT, I'm not scared I got fade watching my butt


----------



## irontime (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> That's ok IT, I'm not scared I got fade watching my butt


So who is watching your car?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I got fade watching my butt



can i watch too


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Fuk the car!  I want him watching my butt... and squeezing it too!


----------



## irontime (Sep 24, 2002)

well, then I guess there goes your car.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> can i watch too





> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Fuk the car!  I want him watching my butt... and squeezing it too!



b'fly i never knew LOL


----------



## irontime (Sep 24, 2002)

'Night folks, must tear myself away from the computer and go do cardio  See ya tomorrow


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

bye iron


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

never knew what???


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

that I'm an exhibitionist-wanna-be???


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> well, then I guess there goes your car.


it's a purple mini-van... take it... please!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> never knew what???



lol nvm i was trying to mke it seem you were talking about me and not fade


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

OOOHHHH...

well if there were no fade I might just talk about you


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

this can bhe arranged


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

butt he's my soul mate... my heart


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

pish posh details


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

quick question how do you know if someones your soul mate? i needa go find me one


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

hey whats up guys?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

hey sey1 how's it goin?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

crash... go on a blind date


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

that's how we met


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

not too bad, haven't been on since thursday I think


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> crash... go on a blind date



the tv show?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

HI S


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> not too bad, haven't been on since thursday I think



ya i haven't really seen you in awhile what have you been doing?


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

he tv show rules


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> not too bad, haven't been on since thursday I think


yeah man... your post total shows it 

You can't be a post whore unless you are going to WHORE!!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

hi butterfly


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

I was feeling pretty sick for a couple of days and couldn't even eat, so no whorin for me.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> he tv show rules



ya but the guys are complete morons they don't know how to be sauve at all  maybe thats why she told me to go on it


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> I was feeling pretty sick for a couple of days and couldn't even eat, so no whorin for me.



sey1 had a tummy ache


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

damn, Im at the bottom of the last 7 days


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> that's how we met


you missed a post, crash.


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

yeah, I had a tummy ache alright


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

whoops!   a blind date? hmmmm maybe


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> yeah, I had a tummy ache alright



Eboila?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> damn, Im at the bottom of the last 7 days


Did you check me out???


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> Eboila?



LOL I hope not


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Did you check me out???


I always check you out 

yeah, your post are pretty high


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

da my 7 day total is droppin


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

2nd place


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Hey


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

there aren't any mods online right now


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)




----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> there aren't any mods online right now



you looking to start some trouble


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

lets raise hell  lol


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

sounds good to me.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

.....now what can we do


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Well not another "trash Prince day"

like that one worked well


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm sure if you use our concussion plagued heads we can come up with something


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Well not another "trash Prince day"
> 
> like that one worked well


I missed "trash Prince day"?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

me too!


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

I miss all the fun


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

what crap


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

I need to find me a girl


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I don't think Prince thought it was funny.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I told them they should have picked on mmafiter


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I don't think Prince thought it was funny.


is there a thread I could check out?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> I need to find me a girl



me too adam girls always breaking up with me


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

sucks doesnt it


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

I am getting sick of porn


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

where is DJD, is he away on his trip?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Kuso and mmafiter and fade posted threads...

look for ones from late last Monday night and Tuesday... the before last.


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

was he really pissed?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> I am getting sick of porn



porn kinda sux now i've seen like every video on kazaa lol


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

hey i'll brb half hour that 70's show is on


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

If im not on, ill talk to you later.


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

damn my chair just broke


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> was he really pissed?


I'm not sure... he just didn't seem to laugh it off.


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

I thought he had a good sense of humor.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

poor prince


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

oh ya i'm back


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

how was that 70's show?


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

my chair is broken


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

I guess that should be in the fuq thread


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> how was that 70's show?



great donna waqs wearin this catholic school girl uniform ham she's hot!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

lol i have my computer sittin on the ground with a blanket layed down and pillows everywhere you should try that kicks the hell outa a broked chair


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

seriously??


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I gotta go get some sleep


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

yeah the broken chair sucks, and they are expensive as hell


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

guess who's queen for the last 24 hrs


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

oh yeah, blind date is on


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> guess who's queen for the last 24 hrs


yer kickin some ass


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm about to go kick fade's...


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

sweet dreams butterfly


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

He's worse than a woman... spends way too much MONEY!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

wish I could say "GOOD" night


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

why can't you say good night?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

i can goodnight! b'fly


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

oops I missed the previous posts.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> seriously??



it's great dude i don't even need a bed anymore i just fall asleep infront of the computer at night lol


----------



## kuso (Sep 24, 2002)

LOL....Fade aint getting any tonight


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 24, 2002)

G'nite B'fly!  Good luck!  You know they say for every action there is a complete and oposite reaction!  That means you get to go out next time!

What's up whores?


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> it's great dude i don't even need a bed anymore i just fall asleep infront of the computer at night lol



that sounds pretty rad


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

hahah poor unlucky fade not gettin any tonight....wait.....i'm not either lol


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> LOL....Fade aint getting any tonight


he's not the only one


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

hey lean whats up?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> that sounds pretty rad



it is


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

hey lean you whore


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

that would give me an excuse to fall asleep on the floor


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

and you don't have to deal with falling outa bed when your drunk


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 24, 2002)

I don't think any of us are getting any - I'm at work and the fiance is at home!     The only lucky bastard is Kuso, but it's day time there... so.... KUSO!  Get off the damn computer and do something for all of us!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> and you don't have to deal with falling outa bed when your drunk



Getting there could be a problem though!  WHAM!  the floor comes up quick!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

well once your there you can craw to the bathroom throw up craw back and not worry about walking


----------



## kuso (Sep 24, 2002)

Dude....I`m home ALONE for the next ten minutes......not even enough time for some quality ALONE time


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

have you guys ever been that drunk? that you had to army crawl everywhere cause a normal takes too many basic motor skills lol


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> I don't think any of us are getting any - I'm at work and the fiance is at home!


at least shes at home


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Dude....I`m home ALONE for the next ten minutes......not even enough time for some quality ALONE time


I've been having too much quality alone time.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

atleast you have someone at home .....not really though


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> I've been having too much quality alone time.



i'm working on my man(me) to hand(my hand) relationship...i had to through the parenthesis in there didn;'t want anyone gettin a good burn


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Dude....I`m home ALONE for the next ten minutes......not even enough time for some quality ALONE time



Haven't you ever heard of a quickie?


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

you can never be too careful around here


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> well once your there you can craw to the bathroom throw up craw back and not worry about walking



WTF Crash - are you drunk now?  WTF is craw?


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

I guess he means crawl


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> i'm working on my man(me) to hand(my hand) relationship...i had to through the parenthesis in there didn;'t want anyone gettin a good burn



Now who here would do that?  We're all good friends right?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> I guess he means crawl



I thought he was going Japanese on us!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)




----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

I think I'm getting tired


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

se if you had the cool computer bed like me it wouldn't matter


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

you should market that.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

lol i'd be rich


----------



## kuso (Sep 24, 2002)

Peeps. sorry haven`t really chatted.....but I`m outta here already....work calls!

L8tr guys, have a good one!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 24, 2002)

Hey Seyone - just think of Hockey!  That should wake you up!  Did you see Toronto won their pre-season against the Sens!  Whooo!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 24, 2002)

See ya K!  Maybe chat with you later!  Have a crappy!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

bye bye kuso


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

Later kuso


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Hey Seyone - just think of Hockey!  That should wake you up!  Did you see Toronto won their pre-season against the Sens!  Whooo!


I don't think so!
There is NO WAY he could have seen Da Buds win dat game,
'cus they LOST it, 7 for da SENS and 1 for da BUDS.


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

no, I hadn't heard about the Leafs sens game. Philly kicked the Isles asses tonight though


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Peeps. sorry haven`t really chatted.....but I`m outta here already....work calls!
> 
> L8tr guys, have a good one!


 Kuso,later BRO!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

hey derbro


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

I can't wait til the season starts


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> WTF Crash - are you drunk now?  WTF is craw?


No butt I am...
 
It was opening night,tonight and I went to da reception after da show,got a few FREE DRINK tickets handed to me by dis person and then by dat person and by dat other person...


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

alright I'm getting outta here


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> I don't think so!
> There is NO WAY he could have seen Da Buds win dat game,
> 'cus they LOST it, 7 for da SENS and 1 for da BUDS.



Paper said here 3-1 in favor of the BLUE!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

i like the rangers thats the most of what i know about hockey


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

talk to all of you later.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 24, 2002)

See ya Seyone!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

later sey1


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> hey derbro


Yup WHORECRASH?


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

I think the Rangers are gonna be solid this year


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

whats up lean


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> I think the Rangers are gonna be solid this year




hope they are rangers kick ass


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> Paper said here 3-1 in favor of the BLUE!


Hmmm did dey play tonight?
I know they beat da BUDS last week,7 to 1...
My mistake,sorry !


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 24, 2002)

Not much Crash, what's up with you?  

Just thought I'd add.... 3 days till I get married!  Whooo!


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

I hope they aren't


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> Yup WHORECRASH?



whats new? still the ladies man?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> Hmmm did dey play tonight?
> I know they beat da BUDS last week,7 to 1...
> My mistake,sorry !



No prob!  I think it was Monday, because this was in Tuesdays paper.  so it may have been Sunday?  DK


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> talk to all of you later.


Talk to ya later Seyonne!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> I hope they aren't



y!? they rule....do they still have ricter(spell?)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Not much Crash, what's up with you?
> 
> Just thought I'd add.... 3 days till I get married!  Whooo!




you goin on a honeymoon? and where?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> Talk to ya later Seyonne!!!



YEP... he's drunk!


----------



## seyone (Sep 24, 2002)

alright I'm out for real this time. peace


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> 
> you goin on a honeymoon? and where?



Going for a few day to a B&B, and then in April or May, GOING TO CANCUN BABY!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> Going for a few day to a B&B, and then in April or May, GOING TO CANCUN BABY!



cancun eh? always wanted to go there


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

bye seyone


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> cancun eh? always wanted to go there



Me too!  That's why I'm goin!  Oppps, we're goin!


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> YEP... he's drunk!


HUH???? What d'ya mean by dat???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

your just goin for spring break


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> HUH???? What d'ya mean by dat???



You spelled seyone - seyonne.  DUH!    

Besides, you said you were!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)




----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> your just goin for spring break



May have to if the fiance is in school then.  But by then she'll be my wife.  God this shyt is confusing!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

lol your gonna find out what married life is hahaha.....tell me wat it really is lol


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> You spelled seyone - seyonne.  DUH!
> ...


Oh,just 'cus I put one stinking N too many...DOH!!!
HE,he...what da heck,EH?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 24, 2002)

I can tell you all ready!  We've been together for 6.5 years!  This has been a long time coming!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> Oh,just 'cus I put one stinking N too many...DOH!!!
> HE,he...what da heck,EH?



Must be that good Canadian Beer!  

I WANT SOME!     (beer that is)


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 24, 2002)

BRB folks!  30 min!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

shit since i got drunk on friday night i've been having the worst workouts!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

alright lean


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

Will I srill be here???
Can't garantee it...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

lol dero is DRUNK!


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

Your point?


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

Got


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

to


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

do


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

some


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

serious(ha,ha,ha,ha...)


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

whoring,


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

BUTTerfly


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

just


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

passed


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

by


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

me


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

and


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

is


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

way


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

in


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

front


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

of


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

me...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

dam one word thread now?


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

Can


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr ...
I waas trying to see if I could do a whole page of whoring,UNINTERUPTED...and I was aiming to at least catch up to BUTTerfly...BUTT you had to ...HE,he...


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

Ok , where wass I?


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

Right...
I


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

lol contiue with the next page i won't inerupt


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

get


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> lol contiue with the next page i won't inerupt


He,he... You doing thios on purpose I know you Shitman!!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

back


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

in


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

front


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

of


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

HER!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

YAY!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

whoops interupted you


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 24, 2002)

Oppps, me too!  TO FUKIN BAD!  I'm back!  you whore and drunk bastard!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2002)

he was here and left pretty quick


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2002)

iM bACK!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 25, 2002)

caps locks was on when you said that lol


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 25, 2002)

awsome i pulled ahead of b'fly for top post whore of the night


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

He,he...
I'm in front of her NOW,by one,she is just behind me...Oooooooooh I like dat...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 25, 2002)

she'll probably rack up another 100 tomorrow


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

I know,BUTT I'll be on during da day...They say it's suppose to rain tomorrow and I don't start working before 6:30pm....
Post,post,post...Muhaahahahaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 25, 2002)

but can you deprive your bike of fun mud ridin?


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

Depends how I feel in da morning...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 25, 2002)

lol what r u riding?


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

Kona Blast 2000 with a few mods...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 25, 2002)

i want an intense (fullsusp) but i don't like to pedal


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

That's a nice piece of bike (da intense)
K,I think I'm going to retire fo rda evening,hmmmm more like da morning,now.Anywho...
Later whores!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 25, 2002)

later whoro


----------



## david (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Guess David is on a plane somewhere



You guessed it right!  Based on the time that you responded I was actually taking off from Chi-Town after a 3 hour lay over!

Look for a thread on something about Chi-Town.  You'lllllll seeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 25, 2002)

holy crap dave appears outa no where lol


----------



## david (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i feel like kfc



You "feel" like KFC?  What is that supposed to mean?  You feel Greasy are you saying?


----------



## david (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> You guessed it right!  Based on the time that you responded I was actually taking off from Chi-Town after a 3 hour lay over!
> ...




*B'Fly!  follow the thread* 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=175191#post175191


----------



## david (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> holy crap dave appears outa no where lol



What's up Crash?  Won't be on here for too much longer!  I got in around 1:30 am!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 25, 2002)

dam lol nothinjust whorin sorta bein bored too what r u doin? 

i felt like eating kfc


----------



## david (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> dam lol nothinjust whorin sorta bein bored too what r u doin?
> 
> i felt like eating kfc




Getting rady to hit the hay REAL SOON!

I just posted some pics and stuff


----------



## david (Sep 25, 2002)

*Bigss better be careful!!!* 



Soyco Foods® Has Recalled Soymage Vegan Single Slices
Reason: Because they may possibly contain trace amounts of milk 
protein.
Distribution: CO,


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 25, 2002)

ya i'm off to bed myself i'll talk to you a little later


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

I'm back...
Whoring time again ladies and gents...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

Wohoa!  Me too!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 25, 2002)

HI B!!


----------



## Fade (Sep 25, 2002)

HI B!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

So what is da whoring topic today or is it status quo?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

HI P!!!

I already said HI to you this morning, fade


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

Eh Fade!!!
Have you noticed dat mmafiter is on a self inflicted destruction?
Poor,poor little dude!!!


----------



## Fade (Sep 25, 2002)

I don't know about the status quo. Lets chat about what we always chat about


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> HI P!!!
> 
> I already said HI to you this morning, fade


Hi B,Hi P,yo Fade...
I can just imagine the G'morning you got Fade...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

topics... topics...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Eh Fade!!!
> Have you noticed dat mmafiter is on a self inflicted destruction?
> Poor,poor little dude!!!


Yeah, he's got Kuso and now IT crawling up hid butt.


----------



## Fade (Sep 25, 2002)

Toepicks?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

Is the avatar in honor of Halloween???


----------



## Fade (Sep 25, 2002)

I wouldn't crawl up his butt. That's nasty.


----------



## Fade (Sep 25, 2002)

No just a gif I found on my computer.


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

of what nature?


----------



## Fade (Sep 25, 2002)

Yeah....topics ABOUT nature.


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> I wouldn't crawl up his butt. That's nasty.


That's one butt I'm staying away from...


----------



## Fade (Sep 25, 2002)

I'm first.

Slugs are slimy and salt kills them.


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

That was a short visit ...No whoring competition with this other rider...


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

No Im still Here. Got alot on the plate right now.


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

Ill be trying to rack up some post today. I have been around for a while. Just one of those lurking folks.


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

Oh,I see,just invisible mode on!!!
So,another MTB fool,RIGHT ON!!!!


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

I was just about to ask Fade what this "salk" thing was he used to dehydrate his slugs with.  Fixed it before I got a chance too though.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

UHM


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Oh,I see,just invisible mode on!!!
> So,another MTB fool,RIGHT ON!!!!



Yeup; Im down here in the South. Riding conditions have been great for the past two weeks. This summer was absolute too blazin hot to do much riding in though.


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> UHM



Spell check, he fixed it before I could throw out some "witty" statement or something.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

I don't like slugs


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

They used to get into my son's room when he was a baby


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

I take it DJD is not around today. He signed onto this board a week or two after I did. He seems to be a nice guy, and a major post whore!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

I would poor a salt ring around his bed so they couldn't get to him


----------



## Fade (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kffulche *_
> 
> 
> Spell check, he fixed it before I could throw out some "witty" statement or something.


Fast like lightning


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kffulche *_
> I take it DJD is not around today. He signed onto this board a week or two after I did. He seems to be a nice guy, and a major post whore!


That's the understatement of the year!


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> They used to get into my son's room when he was a baby


Ugh. That is kind of creepy.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

Tell me about it


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

It was bad enough trying to keep the flying cock-roaches out


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

I seen a post that fade took down your bike yesterday. DId you two do any riding yesterday?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

No


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

Had to feed my son and help him with his homework


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

Insects creep me out period. Uhhhghh...FLying roaches would send me running away screaming like a 10 year old school girl.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

He's studying the Odyssey


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

ffftftftftftfttfftft,Guess that's why you work for NASA!!!


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

I am the master of "The big ol bee dance" This is when a bee or multiple bee's are near you and you run as fast as you can flailing your arms. MY wife thinks Im such a geek when I do this at a park or something.


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> He's studying the Odyssey



One of my favs. My wife is more on the literate end of our team though.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> ffftftftftftfttfftft,Guess that's why you work for NASA!!!


WHAT?!?


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> ffftftftftftfttfftft,Guess that's why you work for NASA!!!




Sweet, Who works for NASA?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kffulche *_
> Insects creep me out period. Uhhhghh...FLying roaches would send me running away screaming like a 10 year old school girl.


I thought you were a Herpetologist???

You like reptiles but not insects???


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

Why is the little side banner showing "not online" ?


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> I thought you were a Herpetologist???
> 
> You like reptiles but not insects???



Go figure. A venomous snake may lye there and may even strike at you if provoked, but it will never fly into my hair or land on the back of my neck while I'm driving.


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

Or get in my beer at a cook out. Ouch!


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

That's what I meant when I said you were invicible...
In you control panel you have your invisible mode switched on...


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> That's what I meant when I said you were invicible...
> In you control panel you have your invisible mode switched on...



Ahhhhh. Thanks. I thought I was present the whole time for everyone to see. I'll have to fix that.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kffulche *_
> Sweet, Who works for NASA?


Fade and I


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

Sweet


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 25, 2002)

I hate Potato bugs.. they scare the bejesus out of me!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

I don't like worms


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

Those little yellow spiky ones? Potato Bugs


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 25, 2002)

They even have a I hate Potato bug web site!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

We have 2 ball pythons and a spotted gheko


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

Those Katydid things hate me. If I get near one they instantly jump on me. I think they know they creep me out and arte just f'n with me.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

They are nice and quiet


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

Me,it's those praying Mantus.great big green thingny!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

unlike fade's new conure


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Me,it's those praying Mantus.great big green thingny!!!


My sister in law had one as a pet.


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> We have 2 ball pythons and a spotted gheko


Balls make great pets. Is the spotted gecko like the ones you have roaming around in Texas? I have around 45 snakes currently. I am slowly trying to thin down the collection though.


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

EH B,you passed me again...You whoring on other threads?


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

Trying too on another board. Not much going on over there today though.


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

Gotta stay in front of B...


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

Those mantids are bizarre. They freak me out too.


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

What MTB board you frequent?


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

You and B are neck and neck.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Gotta stay in front of B...


But I like being on top


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

I


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

would always


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

You XC or DH?


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

do stuff like


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

this too catch up


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kffulche *_
> 
> Balls make great pets. Is the spotted gecko like the ones you have roaming around in Texas? I have around 45 snakes currently. I am slowly trying to thin down the collection though.


It's a Leopard gecko!

And don't get any ideas about getting fade to help thin out your collection


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

Well B how about on da side?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> You XC or DH?


Who are you talking too?


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> You XC or DH?


XC all the way. The down hill scene is a little to $$$ to keep up with for my taste. Seems like every ride you have top replace like 6o bucks worth of parts.


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

That's nuthing,yesterday I was down to single words...Just to catch up to B...


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> It's a Leopard gecko!
> 
> And don't get any ideas about getting fade to help thin out your collection


Im coming to Texas soon to visit my uncle. I could always drop off a 100 or so


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> That's nuthing,yesterday I was down to single words...Just to catch up to B...


It's great being a post whore. Im going to have too whore out some other threads later today.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kffulche *_
> Im coming to Texas soon to visit my uncle. I could always drop off a 100 or so


Not if you want to make it back to NC


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

The trick is to keep several windows and forums open at the same time.


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kffulche *_
> 
> XC all the way. The down hill scene is a little to $$$ to keep up with for my taste. Seems like every ride you have top replace like 6o bucks worth of parts.


Right on!!!Yes I hear you...Hardtail is it for me...What's your ride?
Mine is a Kona Blast 2000,Z4 Bomber,Alivio  front and rear,soon to become LX,next year maybe...
You compete?


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> The trick is to keep several windows and forums open at the same time.


Hmmmmm,take tricks away from ya...
LOL


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kffulche *_
> 
> XC all the way. The down hill scene is a little to $$$ to keep up with for my taste. Seems like every ride you have top replace like 6o bucks worth of parts.


Yes I know what you mean...I went to Mount Snow this aug and saw a few DH rig get trashed in a rock garden...
Not my bagg!!!


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> Right on!!!Yes I hear you...Hardtail is it for me...What's your ride?
> Mine is a Kona Blast 2000,Z4 Bomber,Alivio  front and rear,soon to become LX,next year maybe...
> You compete?



My bike is a 02 Trek 4500 frame, with a full xt kit and duke race fork. I traded my Jamis Eureka in for it this past year. The frame seems "beefy" there are still alot of minor component upgrades I would like to do though.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

Ok, now you guys have lost me with all your bike talk...


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

I'm probably going to try and compete next year if all goes well. We have a pretty kickin wed. night race circuit around here I am going to try and get into.


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

Shes ahead by 5 Dero


----------



## Stacey (Sep 25, 2002)

you guys are crazy in here!!!


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Ok, now you guys have lost me with all your bike talk...




It is like speakin greek.


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

So do you and fade ride (bikes) much or just gettin buff?


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

I ride alot for the relaxation factor. On some tight trails you have to concentrate on what you are doing you forget about everything else.


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> you guys are crazy in here!!!


Thanks P.looking mighty good yourself!!!


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

Just recently I have started to get into the fitness factor of everything.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> Thanks P.looking mighty good yourself!!!



HuH??

Um??Okay.. I will take that as a compliment..I think..thanks Dero!


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kffulche *_
> I ride alot for the relaxation factor. On some tight trails you have to concentrate omn what you are doing you forget about everything else.


I'm da same,become ONE with the trail...Nuthing else,if you allow sumthing else on the trail,ENDO!!!!
Been there!!!
Have the scarrs to prove it...  
Butt I love it!!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> 
> 
> HuH??
> ...


Just pulling yar leg Princesse...It's a crazy,crazy world in this thread...


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

Ahhh, scars. Out of all the activities I have participated in, I do not think one can meet the par of injuries trail riding has given me over the past 8 years.


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> 
> 
> HuH??
> ...


Nuthing butt compliments for you  dear P.
Nuthing else...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kffulche *_
> It is like speakin greek.


Hey... my little brother speaks Greek, and Latin, Spanish, Iquito and whatever they speak in Papua New Gunea


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kffulche *_
> So do you and fade ride (bikes) much or just gettin buff?


We did when we first got them a couple years ago... one of his whims.

I think he and my 14 yr old son rode more than I.


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> We did when we first got them a couple years ago... one of his whims.
> 
> I think he and my 14 yr old son rode more than I.


Like the old saying..."It's like riding a bike,you never forget"...
Eh!!!It  is riding a bike...Get back in da saddle B,you'll like it!!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

First thing to conquer,getting ON da bike!!!
Once you're on you'll never want to stop...


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Hey... my little brother speaks Greek, and Latin, Spanish, Iquito and whatever they speak in Papua New Gunea



That amazes me. Thats alot of memory power to keep track with all of those languages. I can barely speak english 1/2 the time


----------



## Stacey (Sep 25, 2002)

aww your too kind Dero!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

Anyone want to go to my mtg for me???


----------



## kffulche (Sep 25, 2002)

Meetings are great!  What a better way to spendquality time with your fellow employees.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 25, 2002)

ewww yuck! I hate meetings...
Have fun B!!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

Eh you can imagine MOI in a meeting...
If it gets boring,turn it into a circus...I hate serious meeting!!!
I'de rather trash a meeting then fall asleep at one!!!


----------



## Fade (Sep 25, 2002)

Maybe I'll ride my bike this evening.


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

He,he...
Watch your moves Fade...She might CUT YA OFF!!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 25, 2002)

I would like to sleep tonight


----------



## Fade (Sep 25, 2002)

Huh?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

What a crappy mtg!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

This woman is SUPPOSED to be a rep from my office to this other office and she was trying to contradict me THE WHOLE TIME!!!

What the HELL is wrong with her?!?!?!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 25, 2002)

Oh what a WITCH!!

Sorry girl!


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

Some people are just naturally,plain and simple "A BITCH".
Search no more,for answers!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

It was just soooo weird... *we* trained *her*... so why would I not know the answers?????

I told my boss...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

He's writing up his position which supports mine... then I'm going to send it to her and everyone that was in the mtg.

Then they'll all know that I'm right and she is a BITCH!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

My boss is really smart... he used to work for the State Dept.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 25, 2002)

Oh wow! Thats great your boss is on your side B!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

That's cause I'M RIGHT and she's WRONG!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 25, 2002)

YOUR DAMN RIGHT HON


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 25, 2002)

ya hun! lol hey everyone


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey crash!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

Fine!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

Just ignore me then...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

See if I care!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

I'll just keep talking to myself


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

Maybe I'll go home


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

and see my family


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

That's it!  I'm going home!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 25, 2002)

nah i'm here just got locked into playin pacman that games addicting


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey B!
Bad day?

"It was just soooo weird... we trained her... so why would I not know the answers?????"

***maybe she's jockeying for a riase or something? Or, like Dero said, maybe she's just a biatch!

Hope your day tomorrow is better!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 25, 2002)

holy schnikes! Crash isn't here?!?! WTF?!?!


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

Butt I'm HERE!!!!!
IT's WHORING TIME once again!!!!
Burner DUDE!!!
What's shaking???


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

Butt,butt,butt...Que passa?
Nobody is whoring?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> holy schnikes! Crash isn't here?!?! WTF?!?!



i have arrived  whats up friends


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

OMG... it's da Crashman!!!!
Hiya guy...how goes it?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 25, 2002)

great sittin here eatin chinese food.....the only thing i know how to cook


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 25, 2002)

oh and listening to iron maiden


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

Rock on DUDE!!!
Let da Maiden rock ya!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 25, 2002)

man i'm hooked on this song "blood brothers" that is the coolest song ever


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 25, 2002)

you are eating chinese food?!?!? And all I had was a strawberry protein shake????
damn, you suck!


----------



## seyone (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> oh and listening to iron maiden


maiden rocks


----------



## seyone (Sep 25, 2002)

I just got home from the In flames, Dark tranquility show.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 25, 2002)

nice sey1


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you are eating chinese food?!?!? And all I had was a strawberry protein shake????
> damn, you suck!



i had one of those earlier, but i used daves recipe and make some chiese food stir fry fried rice thing and dam it was good


----------



## seyone (Sep 25, 2002)

the show was awesome


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 25, 2002)

was it good ya know all the good stuff??


----------



## seyone (Sep 25, 2002)

why is it so quiet in here


----------



## seyone (Sep 25, 2002)

... oh wait, its just my hearing loss.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 25, 2002)

dunno dave bigss and everyone is missing


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 25, 2002)

what show?

I actually have two pieces of unb-uh-lievely awesome tasting chicken. (bbq'd by yours truely) with some mac-n-cheese.


----------



## seyone (Sep 25, 2002)

there are usually a couple of peeps in here.


----------



## seyone (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> what show?



In flames, dark tranquility and killswitch engage.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 25, 2002)

those are shows?
concerts?


----------



## seyone (Sep 25, 2002)

yeah a concert


----------



## seyone (Sep 25, 2002)

we just call them shows. like "hey wanna go to the In flams show?"


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 25, 2002)

ohhhhhhhhhhh alright i thought you ment a play or somethin lol


----------



## seyone (Sep 25, 2002)

a play, hell noo


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 25, 2002)

hahaha good rock on  see any titties?


----------



## seyone (Sep 25, 2002)

not tonight, would have nice though


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 25, 2002)

you should get with one of those rocker chicks they're crazy


----------



## seyone (Sep 25, 2002)

I hooked up with a girl at a Slayer show one time


----------



## seyone (Sep 25, 2002)

a Slayer concert that is


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 25, 2002)

hahaha rock chicks are sluts they're sooo cool


----------



## seyone (Sep 25, 2002)

tonight when i was walking to my car with my buddy I passed a girl on the street tying her shoes. As she bent over her blue thong was showing. I walked over to her and said " blue is your colour" I don't think she understood what I was talking about.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 25, 2002)

haha to bad she didn't have somethin wroten on it like princess or somethin she wouls of gotten it then


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 25, 2002)

i was that bj kid to come online i feel like burning him right now


----------



## seyone (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> haha to bad she didn't have somethin wroten on it like princess or somethin she wouls of gotten it then


that would have been great


----------



## seyone (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i was that bj kid to come online i feel like burning him right now


what bj kid?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 25, 2002)

BJauFyE


----------



## seyone (Sep 25, 2002)

oh, I don't really know him


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 25, 2002)

me either i just burn em  he's my new punching bag


----------



## seyone (Sep 25, 2002)

everyone needs someone to let out their aggresion on.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 25, 2002)

i think it's just fun  i don't have must agression don't do anything to get it lol


----------



## seyone (Sep 25, 2002)

im tired


----------



## seyone (Sep 25, 2002)

I think I'm gonna get going


----------



## seyone (Sep 25, 2002)

talk to you later


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 25, 2002)

later hope this place is more fun sometime later it's gettin too slow in here


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 25, 2002)

later sey


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

still there?
I was, um...working. ate it when that happens.....gets in the way of my whoring!

If I read the papers right, we are getting a bit of snow on the continental divide, already...
time to wax up the boards, bro!

Are your boards strap ins or do you have step ins? I run switch bindings with vans bots. I saw a pair of boots I want. Instead of laces, there is a central metal wire that tightens as yuo twist a dial. Pretty high speed stuff. When the refinance on the house comes through next month, I'm gonna go and pick up a pair!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 26, 2002)

my 2 race boards have hard boot step intec bindings and my freestyle i have straps those are safer for freestyle i don't wanna go snappin my ankles i can't wait!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

if I were to do free style...I'd be ale to do one trick, then...carry me off to the hospital...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 26, 2002)

might as well make it a backflip attempt


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

followed by the neck breaker and legs twisted in unnatural positions?
Maybe on a really POWDERY day!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 26, 2002)

those have saved me countless times i lve powder flips


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 26, 2002)

i'll be back a little later bro i'm gonna go watch monty python and the holy grail


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

'that's a coconut! Where did you get a coconut?"


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 26, 2002)

I found it! you found it!?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)




----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

I see you two had another night filled with exciting discussions...


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

it was pretty boring in here last night


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

Dosen't look like you guys had any ladies to play with


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Dosen't look like you guys had any ladies to play with


couldn't be more true


----------



## Fade (Sep 26, 2002)

How sad


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm really tired


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

Don't think I'll be on later


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

Everyone have a great night!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 26, 2002)

Cya


----------



## Dero (Sep 26, 2002)

OMG...I thought I was at the wrong site...A new look!!!
Whose left?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 26, 2002)

just me


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 26, 2002)

crap i'm here but were ladyless


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

Decided to pop in for a minute to post my macros...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 26, 2002)

hi bf


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi crash... no gay talk in here, ok


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey B!

Hey Crash! She's banned you from your favorite subject!
ha! 
I say again....
HA!

IO just crack myself up soemtimes


----------



## david (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> it was pretty boring in here last night




I was lurking for 5 mins online late last night just as I am doing now! 


Hello EVERYONE!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 26, 2002)

Dave...How are things?Where are you NOW?


----------



## david (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> OMG... it's da Crashman!!!!
> Hiya guy...how goes it?




I was just listening last week in S. Florida,

Aces High, Rime of the Anceint Mariner, Revelations and The Trooper!, 2 minutes 2 midnight & Flight of Icarus!


----------



## david (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Dave...How are things?Where are you NOW?




SUCKS!  NO BIKINI'S --- HALF CLAD NUDE WOMEN!  Nada, Zip, Zilch!

However, I was hired to go to St. Joseph's  University (All Gals School) to help with a couple of computers)  

I'd rather be in SFLA!!!!  So, I can ride my MTN Bike and workout at my leisure in the gym I'm comfortable in!  

Otherwise, it's been OK.  I'll have more dumbass pictures soon!


----------



## Dero (Sep 26, 2002)

HUH???
Dave why are you quoting me talking to Crashman???
You jetlagged or sumting??


----------



## david (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> HUH???
> Dave why are you quoting me talking to Crashman???
> You jetlagged or sumting??



Whoops!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

yo, dave! Travelling man! Geez, sux 2 b u...stuck in an all girls school. I just feel SO bad for you....

Did you ever say what exam you are getting ready to take?


----------



## david (Sep 26, 2002)

I just realized something!!!  I was looking at the top 10 24/hours and "naturally" I won't be listed in the top slot for quite some time!  However, I noticed my "Last 7 days" is going to falter to none other than the "BUTTERFLY"!!!!!

I have a few decisions to make now!


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

he Dave whats up


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

I just don't feel right calling her a post whore though...not very polite, you know....


----------



## david (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yo, dave! Travelling man! Geez, sux 2 b u...stuck in an all girls school. I just feel SO bad for you....
> 
> Did you ever say what exam you are getting ready to take?




Well, I did say I 'll have the digital camera with me!  With my luck, they'll all be Granola girls in that college!!!  

Exam?  MCSE but that won't be for like another 4 months!  I delayed my school this semester so I can spend time with the family and mostly my grandmother who will most likely not be with us!


----------



## david (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> he Dave whats up



Nothing much, seyone!  How you doing?  I'm getting ready to go out to the western part of Connecticut and then, soon to Southern CT and NYC!  Then, it will be in a northernly direction towards Vermont etc.


----------



## Dero (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I just don't feel right calling her a post whore though...not very polite, you know....


Butt she is one!!!



As long as you do not ommit to put POST before the word whore...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

I think we have the bulk of all tree-hugging, granola girls here at CU, Boulder...

Not to be a smart ass. (ok, when aren't I??)
But the MCSE is comprised of 7 exams. Which one are you going to take?
I'm about to gear up to knock out the 218 exam.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

yeah, but still doesn't sound right. How 'bout High posting lady, type person?

I know, posting 'ho IS quicker and easier. It even has a certain snap to it....butt...calling B a whore...just doesn't sound right....


----------



## Fade (Sep 26, 2002)

I got three right before they tossed the NT4.0 exams.
Net Es
Server
Workstation


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Nothing much, seyone!  How you doing?  I'm getting ready to go out to the western part of Connecticut and then, soon to Southern CT and NYC!  Then, it will be in a northernly direction towards Vermont etc.



are your travels going well?


----------



## Dero (Sep 26, 2002)

Mmmmmmm...Was looking at the 15 top overall,I like where I am...
BUTTerfly on top and Princesse on da bottom,ME in da middle of them two!!!
What a lucky guy I ammmmmmmmmmmm!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)




----------



## Fade (Sep 26, 2002)

How about OC poster? Obsessive Compulsive poster


----------



## Dero (Sep 26, 2002)

oh   FADE...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yeah, but still doesn't sound right. How 'bout High posting lady, type person?
> 
> I know, posting 'ho IS quicker and easier. It even has a certain snap to it....butt...calling B a whore...just doesn't sound right....


Yeah... esp. when my knight is lurking around


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> How about OC poster? Obsessive Compulsive poster
> 
> Nah...post whore is good.


LMAO


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

"Nah...post whore is good."
**okie doklie, if it works for 'ghead of household"
Post whore it is!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

I've got 210 and 215 (win2k professional and server) so far
Going back to days on Monday...wll actually be able to get some studying done...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> okie doklie, if it works for 'head of household"
> Post whore it is!


Well, since that's me I like OC better...


----------



## Fade (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Mmmmmmm...Was looking at the 15 top overall,I like where I am...
> BUTTerfly on top and Princesse on da bottom,ME in da middle of them two!!!
> What a lucky guy I ammmmmmmmmmmm!!!!! :bounce:


But I actually live in the same city as they do....how about you.


----------



## Dero (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> But I actually live in the same city as they do....how about you.


Thanks for bursting my ballon...Can't a guy have a nice fantasy w/o having it spoil by reality????


----------



## Dero (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Yeah... esp. when my knight is lurking around



Ah FAK him!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

"Well, since that's me I like OC better... "

sorry, you are over rulled by the majority....


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> 
> Ah FAK him!!!


ok... if you insist


----------



## Dero (Sep 26, 2002)

Ok off to da study you go...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

that chair must get alot of action...


----------



## Dero (Sep 26, 2002)

Look MA,no hands!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

well, tonight is my last night on the mid shift for two months....so my post whoring days are going to be short lived...they actually expect me to WORK on the day shift. Such nerve!


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

damn them.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm so sad burner... no more burning the midnight oil 

Try to keep in touch!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

As some of you know, I do network security for a the AF. One of my resources is being scanned heavily right now. Now big deal, just a nuisance.
I wish we had one of those buttons that I could push that would send an EMP to the originating IP.....fry his NIC....damn laws...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

Damn you David 

I was SOOO close to knocking you down!!! 

You wait... just you wait!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

so...y'all all need to stay up and keep me COMPANY!


----------



## Dero (Sep 26, 2002)

Burner,just get a blowup of this...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

you were actually gaining on Dave?
wow....you truely are a wh.....who.....whor....
posting ho!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

Dude, I work for the gov too... but I get to surf ALL DAY LONG


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

Ok, I can live with posting ho


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

I need a job where i can just sit at a computer all day


----------



## Dero (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Dude, I work for the gov too... but I get to surf ALL DAY LONG


No kidding,what,a 100 in one day?


----------



## Fade (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> I need a job where i can just sit at a computer all day


Me too....oh wait...I do.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

Only need 20 more to pass David up on the last 7 day list... don't think it's happening tonight though.

20 mins til bedtime for me.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

"Only need 20 more to pass David up on the last 7 day list... don't think it's happening tonight though.

20 mins til bedtime for me."

***go go gadget fingers!


----------



## Dero (Sep 26, 2002)

Git posting GURL!!!!
What are you doing???
FADE leave her alone!!!!
Get back in da study!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ***go go gadget fingers!


no, thats what she does when fade isn't around


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

what, her batteries died?


----------



## Fade (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> no, thats what she does when fade isn't around


She just needs to work an on/off switch when I'm not around.


----------



## Dero (Sep 26, 2002)

SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!
You going to get her busted!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

Has anyone seen those wireless ones???


----------



## Dero (Sep 26, 2002)

Wireless ones???
They do have them with batteries you know...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

Yeah, but I my fave stripper tells me the wireless ones are loads of fun!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

yep. there are two, I belive, The blue dolphin..and ...whaddya know...the Butterfly....
um, dear...thats not how you got your name, was it????


It sits on top of your...uhm...thingie...and cums with either a wire control or wireless, depends on how much $$ you spend.
I'm just starting to see if this girl I am dating wants one.....
Take her to the mall or something...I have the control....and ramp that sucker up to MAX while she is not expecting it.....


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

you know... cause you can take it out in public and noone knows


----------



## Dero (Sep 26, 2002)

They have nuthing at NASA?
They can put a man in space butt can they put a woman in extacy????


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yep. there are two, I belive, The blue dolphin..and ...whaddya know...the Butterfly....
> um, dear...thats not how you got your name, was it????
> 
> ...


You got the right idea 

Adam & Eve has the "Remote Control Egg" and it's only $49.99!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

"They can put a man in space butt can they put a woman in extacy"

---have you seen the vac-u-suk thng they have for the bathroom on the shuttle? 
...she has...



"You got the right idea 

Adam & Eve has the "Remote Control Egg" and it's only $49.99!!!"

**dam straight! I just never seem to be in a relationshiplong enough to get the girl 'toys'.....

I've got the subscription to adam and eve...they sned some cool stuff...and some funky stuff...


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

I was wondering how you know so much about this subject


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 26, 2002)

man i leave to go watch wrestling and i miss all the fun


----------



## Fade (Sep 26, 2002)

That's what you get for watching wrestling.


----------



## Fade (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> "They can put a man in space butt can they put a woman in extacy"
> 
> ---have you seen the vac-u-suk thng they have for the bathroom on the shuttle?
> ...she has...


Seen it. I'd be afraid to piss or shit in there.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> have you seen the vac-u-suk thng they have for the bathroom on the shuttle?
> ...she has...


That's funny... cause I have seen it


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> That's what you get for watching wrestling. [/QUOT


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

I was watching the best wrestling last night!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

Yeah... the astronauts actually have to train on the proper use of it 

Wouldn't want any jewels to get sucked into it


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> I was watching the best wrestling last night!




brock vs. undertaker?


----------



## Dero (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> That's funny... cause I have seen it


So,your thought on it as a sexual implement...

 

Would it ?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

"I was wondering how you know so much about this subject"

***discovery channel?


----------



## Dero (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> "I was wondering how you know so much about this subject"
> 
> ***discovery channel?


What???
At least  OLN...Outdoors Learning Network...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

Ok... when you guys start talking about wrestling is my cue to go to bed


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 26, 2002)

i guess me and sey1 will talk about it when you leave so anyways......hows life?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> So,your thought on it as a sexual implement...
> 
> ...


It'd be like using a very strong vacuum cleaner


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> 
> brock vs. undertaker?



no, it was G.I. ho vs. American cream pie.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

I've got a problem... we are taking my gf/co-worker to lunch tomorrow for her b-day... to a MEXICAN RESTAURANT!!!

well...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

"It'd be like using a very strong vacuum cleaner "

**can you imagine some of the conversations on the missions?

"Where's Bob? in then bathroom...taking a piss."
"He's been in there for 15 minutes! There's a power drain on the system!"


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

...and I'm supposed to be cutting out dairy and breads for 2 weeks...


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

I have never seen that smilie before.


----------



## Dero (Sep 26, 2002)

Yozzza!!!! Like the hair action on dat one!!!  
Wrestling or W8's new pup...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 26, 2002)

wahts the problem with mexican food?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm going to be soooo tempted tomorrow


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

that sucks


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> can you imagine some of the conversations on the missions?
> 
> "Where's Bob? in then bathroom...taking a piss."
> "He's been in there for 15 minutes! There's a power drain on the system!"


LOL...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> ...and I'm supposed to be cutting out dairy and breads for 2 weeks...



get a tosatada or a taco sald and eat around any tortilla's or whatever


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

go for the taco salad....nix the bowl....the cheese.....the sour cream...the guac....fuq, there's nothing left. Sorry, your screwed!


----------



## Dero (Sep 26, 2002)

Don't they have a mexican stirr fry,just veggies with lots of spices?So    it makes you're


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

damn, this is making me hungry


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

I've got a strawberry protein shake to look forward to.....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 26, 2002)

get some fijita's and don't use the totilla's


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

I burned my swordfish tonight


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

I know they got re-fried beans!!!  and chicken... that's probably what I'll get.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> damn, this is making me hungry


Me too and here it's my bedtime


----------



## Dero (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> I burned my swordfish tonight


that sucks!!!!!
What did you replace it with?


----------



## Dero (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Me too and here it's my bedtime


As oppose to there it's my bedtime???


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

a can of tuna


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> I burned my swordfish tonight



i love swordfish i wish i had some


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> i love swordfish i wish i had some


yeah, me too


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

"a can of tuna"
**my protein shake looks better now, thnks!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 26, 2002)

sorry friends i'm off to do a late night leg workout


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

swordfish is my favorite fish


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 26, 2002)

DAMMIT I HAD LEG DAY!


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> sorry friends i'm off to do a late night leg workout


have fun


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> swordfish is my favorite fish



you eat it alot how much does it cost you?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> have fun



don't worry i won't


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> "a can of tuna"
> **my protein shake looks better now, thnks!


I actually like canned tuna, just not over grilled sword


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> you eat it alot how much does it cost you?


usually nothing


----------



## Dero (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> swordfish is my favorite fish


Me it's Calamare!!!!
Yes,squeed!!!
In a Spanish stirfry and Sangrea...Mmmmmmmmmmgood!!!

   and da Spanish restaurant are all closed at this time of night!!!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Me it's Calamare!!!!
> Yes,squeed!!!
> In a Spanish stirfry and Sangrea...Mmmmmmmmmmgood!!!
> ...


----------



## Dero (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> don't worry i won't


Later Crashwhore!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> usually nothing


.



!?!?!?!?????


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

"DAMMIT I HAD LEG DAY! "

**that, my friend is the wrong attitude to take! 
Say: I LOVE leg day! I LOVE it when I get out of the squat rack and want to hurl! I LOVE the burning sensation in my quads from doing leg extensions! I LOVE it when I have the "Frankenstein' walk when I leave the gym! I LOVE it when my legs are all rubbery and I dread stepping off the curb in fear that I may fall down!
I LOVE it when three days later, you cannot walk right!

Now try it yourself!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

I DID IT... I DID IT!!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_


What part???
The Sangrea or da Calamare???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 26, 2002)

thanx burn


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

I've dethrowned Kuso for the day and David for the week!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

hey!
Elimadate is on! Gotta go check it out....I So need to get on that show! 
Have four hot girls fighting to win the date with me.....


----------



## Dero (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I DID IT... I DID IT!!!


What you over posted the Whoremaster?


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

the calemare


----------



## Dero (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I've dethrowned Kuso for the day and David for the week!!!!


Butt now you gotta keep it up!!!
Can ya?


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> .
> 
> 
> ...


I work in a restaurant and eat for free


----------



## Dero (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> the calemare


More for me,that's the way I look at it...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I've dethrowned Kuso for the day and David for the week!!!!



enjoy it sista won't be much longer when i start getting up before 6pm i will whorin this place down


oh ya now i'm off


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I don't know how long it'll last so I'll just enjoy it for the evening.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

I need more sleep...


----------



## Dero (Sep 26, 2002)

Right on B!!!! 
Congrates!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

oh now fade's gone and got in the shower... where's the camera


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

Night all!


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

goodnight B


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

fade's in the shower...you're leaving.....what's on your agenda, young lady!?


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey!
> Elimadate is on! Gotta go check it out....I So need to get on that show!
> Have four hot girls fighting to win the date with me.....


yeah, that does sound pretty good


----------



## Dero (Sep 26, 2002)

Nite,nite queen post WHORE!!!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

we can call her QPW for short


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> ... WHORE!!!!


It's HO and I'm starting to take that personal


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> fade's in the shower...you're leaving.....what's on your agenda, young lady!?


I can't say... Dero doesn't like to hear about our romps


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 26, 2002)

back from that weak leg workout i got trapped under the squat bar and had to roll it off my back that kinda discouraged me from contuing and skinned up my back! done with leg workout for the night i'm gonna go lighter next time


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> back from that weak leg workout i got trapped under the squat bar and had to roll it off my back that kinda discouraged me from contuing and skinned up my back! done with leg workout for the night i'm gonna go lighter next time


that was pretty quick. do you work out at home?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 26, 2002)

sometimes, tonight i did kinda wish i went to the gym they have those safe squat racks with the bars goin across so you don't get trapped


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 26, 2002)

fuk! that hurt my back!


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

I have weights at home but very seldomly use them, they just act as clothes racks. If I don't work out at the gym I probably won't work out at all.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 26, 2002)

ya i thought since i slep in today and missed my gym being open i'd have to work out at home keep myself disaplined or whatever


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 26, 2002)

i feel like super whorin right now i'm gonna hit up almost every thread


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

last week I had my first gym day in 3 weeks. this week I have only been in twice. pretty bad.


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i feel like super whorin right now i'm gonna hit up almost every thread


i'm too tired to do andy real whorin.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> I have weights at home but very seldomly use them, they just act as clothes racks. If I don't work out at the gym I probably won't work out at all.




I'm with ya on that one!
Damn dust magnets! and clothes hanger! multi-purpose equipment!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 26, 2002)

did your first workout's back did you have horrible one's? cause ever since i partied last friday it's been horrible


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> did your first workout's back did you have horrible one's? cause ever since i partied last friday it's been horrible


no, they went suprisingly well. my weights were a little off but I felt pretty good. the days after my workouts I was hurting bad though.


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dust magnets, yes they do that very well


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 26, 2002)

i seriously needa find a trainig partner i think thats gonna be my goal for the weekend


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

I miss having a training partner. I almost never missed a training day back then


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 26, 2002)

me either the fucker would come over and wake me up and drag me to the gym lol


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2002)

I had my friend make it to the gym w/ me today and got to go BIG! on bench today! It was great!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 27, 2002)

what kinda w8 were ya movin around?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 27, 2002)

brb guys i'm hungry


----------



## seyone (Sep 27, 2002)

i'm watching "wild on" Brooke burke is so damn hot.


----------



## seyone (Sep 27, 2002)

oh well its late and I'm tired.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2002)

worked up to 3 sets @275 for 5 - 7 reps.
Felt pretty good..until that big 'freak of nature' that goes to my gym was pushing 405 unassisted....


----------



## seyone (Sep 27, 2002)

i'm going to bed


----------



## seyone (Sep 27, 2002)

pretty good #'s

talk to you later, good night all.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2002)

Thanks!
later, seyone!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 27, 2002)

later seyone, nice w8 burn, i hate big monsters like that that show me up lol, oh ya i'm back


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2002)

he wasn't showing me up...he was just in his rep range....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 27, 2002)

lol ya his rep range at 405


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2002)

this is the guy I saw military pressing 315.....
monster!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 27, 2002)

shit! ronnie coleman does that


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2002)

hey...I just realized something....seyone was taking about watching Brooke Burke on E channel.
Brooke Burke is one of the most beautiful women who ever lived...he then shortly said he was tired....and was going to bed.....is he hiding something from us?!?!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 27, 2002)

he's probably still watching her him and some tissue or thats what made him tired


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2002)

that's what I'm thinking.....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 27, 2002)

hahhahahtha that little horn dog


----------



## david (Sep 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I've dethrowned Kuso for the day and David for the week!!!!




Well, congratulations are in order for you!   


but somewhere you know I'm doing this!     (hey, this doesn't count!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 27, 2002)

lol don't worry i dethrowned her 24 hour post last night


----------



## Fade (Sep 27, 2002)

Whore


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 27, 2002)

thanx


----------



## butterfly (Sep 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> lol don't worry i dethrowned her 24 hour post last night


I figured you would... at least I got to go to sleep dreaming of being queen


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

Everytime I am on people aint here


----------



## butterfly (Sep 27, 2002)

So I'm not people????


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

i didnt see you I thought everyone left


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

how is it goin bfly


----------



## butterfly (Sep 27, 2002)

It's beautiful outside, it's Friday and I got paid!!!  What else could I need at the moment!!! 

and you?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

i got the flu but other then that it is a good day


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> I figured you would... at least I got to go to sleep dreaming of being queen



well i've been up all night researching pro-hormones for my brother lucky me


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 27, 2002)

ya BF you are the queen i'm the king till dave gets back  then i get demoted to prince


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

Hey crash have you takin a look at bj?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

he is huge


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

i think dave is bigger


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 27, 2002)

no i haven't where's his pic ??


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

mem. pics


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

i really thought he was a 15 year old kid with photo program but he looks built from the pic what was shown


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 27, 2002)

hahaha he looks mean i think dave could take em though


----------



## butterfly (Sep 27, 2002)

Could just be fat 

We won't know for sure until he posts some skin pics.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

I sure he has some fat  but he has soem devolped traps and shoulders


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 27, 2002)

hahaha i may not be able to kick his ass phsically but i sure can give him a mental beating .......ok i can take em


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

Also take at the date of the pic it was taken like 3 months ago


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> I sure he has some fat  but he has soem devolped traps and shoulders



all that muscle will slow him down


----------



## butterfly (Sep 27, 2002)

The bigger they are the harder they fall


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 27, 2002)

dam right


----------



## butterfly (Sep 27, 2002)

I guess guys just have a different view about size... to me I don't care how much muscle you got if it's all covered up with fat.

I want to see the definition!!!  That's what's HOT!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 27, 2002)

the ripped abs the horseshoe triceps the huge traps running down my back dam i needa get to work lol


----------



## butterfly (Sep 27, 2002)

20 mins then I'm going to that Mexican Rest. for lunch....


----------



## butterfly (Sep 27, 2002)

MUST BE STRONG!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 27, 2002)

MUST NOE HAVE TORTILLAS AND CHIPS!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 27, 2002)

but that salsas is so tangy and spicy and i'm goin to go get some mexican food lol


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 27, 2002)

i'm off to bed for a good 20min power nap i'll be back 

bye BF have a good lunch


----------



## butterfly (Sep 27, 2002)

sWEeT dreams


----------



## Dero (Sep 27, 2002)

Yello!!!!


----------



## cornfed (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm not really in this thread's category am I, anymore?  
Well, at least it's good to see that crash is branching out!   From DP's buttplug whore to Kuso's biatch to Alboob's dream whore to post whore!!!     you should be proud..... NEEDLED!CK!!!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 27, 2002)

Not to worry...Even with that "SWEET'N INNOCENT PIC" you is still a WHORE!!!
You stinking around or just flying by???


----------



## seyone (Sep 27, 2002)

yeah, you're still a whore.


----------



## cornfed (Sep 27, 2002)

Thanx, Aholes  
Dero, I'll be here more often than I have been.


----------



## seyone (Sep 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Thanx, Aholes



we are here for ya buddy.


----------



## cornfed (Sep 27, 2002)

Thanx, but no! 
I'm not interested in aholes.  Check w/ Irontime though. 

J/k  thanx fer the support! LOL


----------



## butterfly (Sep 27, 2002)

I did it!

I only had chicken at lunch... no tortillas OR chips!!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 27, 2002)

chick




































































































































en?

Was it good...Good work B!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 27, 2002)

Chicken was dry... but at least I didn't cheat!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 27, 2002)

Everyone have a great weekend!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

not much goin on tonight


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

i guess people have a life


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

to bad


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

i guess


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

Boy i need a life


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

i am talkin to myself again


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

i guess iam gonna burn some cds


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

and download some south park shows


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

172 pages is alot


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

near 5000 posts


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

alot


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

alot alot


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

just downloading music


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

and talkin to myself


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

rasing my post count


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

up it goes


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

i talkin about my post count


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

not my wiener


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

i like the new smile


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

its cool


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

i think this smile is dumb


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

i get it but it is dumb


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 27, 2002)

hello


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

now 173 pages


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 27, 2002)

i also have no life


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

saw crashmans name maybe he will talk


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 27, 2002)

i just go up i slep all day


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

what up


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

i am sick


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> saw crashmans name maybe he will talk



i always talk


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 27, 2002)

you are sick again?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

i have had a cold for like three weeks now


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

but it got into my chest


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

it sucks


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 27, 2002)

ah what vrap i hate colds i don't really get em though i'm too healthy


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

watching south park though


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 27, 2002)

carp*


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> ah what vrap i hate colds i don't really get em though i'm too healthy



i just get sick when the seasons change


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 27, 2002)

long season change?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

i dont know why it happens it just does it


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

Also everyone im around is sick and throwin up


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 27, 2002)

thats weird?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 27, 2002)

i got heartburn dammit more crap


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

That is something that i never get heartburn


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 27, 2002)

dam i g2g my internet keeps dissconecting me


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

I think IM needs another mod


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 27, 2002)

i'll be back later


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

cya later


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 27, 2002)

later


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

peace out


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

one love


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

black pride


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

big RIP


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 27, 2002)

MUCH LOVE TO 2PAC


----------



## Dero (Sep 27, 2002)

Uh,oh...he whoring all by himself!!! 
That cold is going straight to your head...


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 28, 2002)

it is a sad day on the board


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 28, 2002)

I meant slow now sad


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 28, 2002)

i feel stupid now


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 28, 2002)

blah


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 28, 2002)

blah blah


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 28, 2002)

what does this remind you of


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 28, 2002)

FyUoCuK


----------



## Dero (Sep 28, 2002)

Who?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 28, 2002)

BjUaFyF hahaha


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> FyUoCuK


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 28, 2002)

Good someone gets it


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 28, 2002)

i know SpTeUoPpIlDe hahaha jk


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 28, 2002)




----------



## Craft (Sep 28, 2002)

Interesting thread....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 28, 2002)

not get it?


----------



## Craft (Sep 28, 2002)

I got it...

CbRaAsZtYard


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 28, 2002)

CsOuCcKer


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 28, 2002)

DbUaSgH


----------



## Craft (Sep 28, 2002)

PwOhSoTre


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 28, 2002)

TyHoAuNk


----------



## Craft (Sep 28, 2002)

AtNiYme


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 28, 2002)

FsOuRre


----------



## kuso (Sep 28, 2002)

GlEiTfAe


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 29, 2002)

BYE  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=11604


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> GlEiTfAe



ScUoCcKkMY


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

BaaiIsnsGsGhSole


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 29, 2002)

i THINK YOU SCREWED UP D


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

YtOhUink


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 29, 2002)

yup


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

BdIeGal!!!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

I need to ...


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

up


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

my


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

post-count...


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

Just 'cus...


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

Am I the only post whore present tonight????
This thread is getting to be mine and mine alone!!!
Que passa???


----------



## Craft (Sep 29, 2002)

You're an odd odd fellow Dero.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 29, 2002)

Guess who back


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 29, 2002)

its me


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 29, 2002)

the B I G


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 29, 2002)

double s


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 29, 2002)

7


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 29, 2002)

5


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Craft *_
> You're an odd odd fellow Dero.


Thanks Craft...
Nice Lion you have there!!!
You think they will do anything this year???
It's not like the team we have here...Da Renegades!!!He,he...


----------



## Craft (Sep 29, 2002)

heh, I'd like to think they'd do something, but they tend to disappoint me. But hey, gotta support them!


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

I hear you Bro...
Looks at us,we have to start all over again!!!
Da Renegades...What kind of name is dat??? 
Ah well,like you said,it's da home team and they need support...
Go Rene or Go Gades Hmmmmm...


----------



## Craft (Sep 29, 2002)

haha


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

You see my delima...
GO you Cats,or go Lions,Go you 'Skimos...
Butt Go you GADES


----------



## Craft (Sep 29, 2002)

lmao, yep I feel your pain.


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

What a whore I was yesterday...
 
I knew,it was bad,butt NOT dat BAD!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

Miss me???


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

Had to take a break...


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

Yes,ENORMOUSLY!!!!!
You OK?


----------



## david (Sep 30, 2002)

and to it the dragon seeks his power....

so it shall be written and so it shall be done.... the post whore djd... has begun!


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

What's with the Dragon and dungeon Houmagouma stuff?




Uh,oh...  He's taking over da board...
Batten your windows,lockup your wives and children...


----------



## david (Sep 30, 2002)

actually, I'll be on a little later!  I have to go to Powerhouse Gym now and see an old friend/neighbor of mine.  (he watched me grow up through High School and also trained me!  He loves to remininsce!  

So hello everyone!  B'Fly, Dero, Bigss etc. and I'll see whoever is on later, ..... later!


----------



## Pianomahnn (Sep 30, 2002)

post_count++;


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 30, 2002)

+ count


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pianomahnn *_
> post_count++;


What else is important to a "Post Whore"?


----------



## Pianomahnn (Sep 30, 2002)

The post whore code of ethics... 


```
if (post_count < 100) 
{ 
post_count++; 
} 
else 
{ 
post_count++ anyways; 
}
```


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

so you are saying...
++post=<PC
If I catch yar drift...


----------



## Craft (Sep 30, 2002)

DERO! fix and STOP messing up my word association thread!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 30, 2002)

howdy uall


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 30, 2002)

darn broncos are gettin there butts kicked


----------



## david (Sep 30, 2002)

what's up Bigss?


----------



## david (Sep 30, 2002)

im a post whoring tonight


----------



## david (Sep 30, 2002)

test test


----------



## david (Sep 30, 2002)

time to do some freebies too!


----------



## david (Sep 30, 2002)

I just checked my yahoo account and it has 340 messages awaiting me!


----------



## david (Sep 30, 2002)

check all/Delete all!  ;D


----------



## david (Sep 30, 2002)

more whoring


----------



## david (Sep 30, 2002)

endless whoring


----------



## david (Sep 30, 2002)

nonstop whoring


----------



## david (Sep 30, 2002)

At first I was afraid!


----------



## david (Sep 30, 2002)

I was so petrified!


----------



## david (Sep 30, 2002)

And so you're back from outer space.
I just walked in to find you here
Without that look upon your face.
I should have changed my fucking lock.
I would have made you leave your key
If I'd have known for just one second
You'd be back to bother me.


----------



## david (Sep 30, 2002)

here I am and there I go!  Off to the two word thread!


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

Hmmmmm...
I don't recognise the lyrics,who is it?


----------



## david (Sep 30, 2002)

Cake's version of, "I will survive"


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

I will survive...He,he...Good one!!!
I like dat!!! 
Not the original version,butt this one!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey Dero... I was trying to work... and post in between... let's try the IM thing another time, k


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

You got it!!!Anytime...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

Fade got stung on his finger by a yellow jacket yesterday


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

now his hand is swollen


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

he took some Benedryl so he should be zonked in a few minutes


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

Then what happens?


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

You not going to bed like you said you would an hour ago?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Then what happens?


Maybe take some more pics of him in the buff... hehehe


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> You not going to bed like you said you would an hour ago?


Yeah, I wanted to go to sleep... guess ho'in is addictive


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

Don't I know what you mean...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

we are


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

neck-in-neck


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

How's your neck ?
All that rubbing we have been doing lately?
Neck to neck race(POST COUNT)


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

in our


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

yeah that


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

HUH?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

I don't mind rubbing necks with you


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

I know...same here!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

As long as we understand each other


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

now if it were D...


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

What would you do...
After being slammed by FADE?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

depends on how he slammed me


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

Threw the open door!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

I really am going to bed now.

Have a good night!

Why do you stay up all night?  Work?


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

and shift of schedules.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

did I miss out on something here?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 1, 2002)

hi!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

hola, chica!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> did I miss out on something here?


Yeah... me and Dero were neck-in-neck


----------



## butterfly (Oct 1, 2002)

I'm bored... where is everyone???


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

I was talking on the phone with my old girlfrined. She is getting married to someone else.
I am going to the wedding. I ma taking the new girl I am dating. Both are named Dawn. This ought to be fun!
I had topromise the ex that I wouldn't do anything to embarrass her like:
At the right time, stand up, and yell: I object! I love her!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 1, 2002)

and are you going to keep that promise?  lol


----------



## butterfly (Oct 1, 2002)

You'd better keep that promise Burner!!!

It would have crushed me if someone did that to me at my wedding


----------



## butterfly (Oct 1, 2002)

I won't be around to ho'in tonight... going to a Pampered Chef party!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 1, 2002)

i'm w/butterfly - only go if you're totally sure you'll be on perfect behavior.  sounds like you will - i was just playing.

have fun butterfly!  are you going to buy anything cool?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

I'm a total gentleman.

I even look good in a tie...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

I HATE ties and jackets.....

could I wear my Looney toones tie?

Damn, if I got me house refinnaced sooner, I could have gone and got a new sport coat.

Ok ladies. I've never been to  a weddig beofer...don't ask how I've escaped thus far. what is proper attire for just a guest.

I was thinking, dockers / shirt / tie / sport coat?


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 1, 2002)

what is happening to my post whore thread its numbers are down greatly


----------



## butterfly (Oct 2, 2002)

Depends on the time of day... if it's in the evening like from 5 on, wear the dockers / shirt / tie & sport coat...

and how formal???


----------



## Dero (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> what is happening to my post whore thread its numbers are down greatly


Well,hmmmmmmmmmmmmm...Let's see...
Some hos have to work,more then usuall(moi),other hoes are not around,(DJD),others are being threaten by a himacane,(B.Fly)and Fade
HOW COME YOU ARE NOT WHORING(EH Biggs???????)


----------



## david (Oct 2, 2002)

you and b'fly are catching up to me real fast!!


----------



## david (Oct 2, 2002)

and aren't you in luck!


----------



## david (Oct 2, 2002)

I have to do some serious whoring!!


----------



## david (Oct 2, 2002)

I just finished analyzing 5 computers!!

3 out of the 5 are working


----------



## david (Oct 2, 2002)

4th computer has a BIOS problem and the 5th computer needs the Bios Flashed!


----------



## Dero (Oct 2, 2002)

Does that mean you are WHORING ON 4 or 5 puters....?


----------



## david (Oct 2, 2002)

I don't think I even know how to whore anymore!  Maybe, I'll practice tonight and see if I still have it!


----------



## david (Oct 3, 2002)

there's


----------



## david (Oct 3, 2002)

no


----------



## david (Oct 3, 2002)

place


----------



## david (Oct 3, 2002)

like


----------



## david (Oct 3, 2002)

home!!!


----------



## david (Oct 3, 2002)

SCREW DOROTHY, Wizard, Lion and the Scary Crow or that wicked Witch!

Waaannnnhhhhh  I wannna go god DAMN home!!!!


----------



## seyone (Oct 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> I don't think I even know how to whore anymore!  Maybe, I'll practice tonight and see if I still have it!



It looks like it is coming back to you


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

it's like sex, D... you don't ever forget


----------



## seyone (Oct 3, 2002)

sex, what's sex? oh its been so long I almost forgot.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2002)

I heard the word sex...sorry...

HI EVERYONE!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

Yeah... didn't you guys know... She's not only WeddingPrincess and HoneymoonPrincess, shes SexPrincess... just ask her hubby


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 3, 2002)

Ya'all crack me up..(I had to just come on out and say it..) LOL

Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

Ya, we're just a barrel of laughs


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

I've been working too hard today... using too much brain power.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Yeah... didn't you guys know... She's not only WeddingPrincess and HoneymoonPrincess, shes SexPrincess... just ask her hubby



OH MY GOSH B~ You told my secret!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2002)

I don't think I have any brains left after todays crap!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

I believe you told it first, Mrs. 14-days-in-a-row


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 3, 2002)

Damn I took The day off and now I am bored as hell.. 

Hope you both get some err much needed R&R.

Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

I don't think R&R is what I need 

Aunt Flo's gone packin and now I'm lookin for my hunky hubby


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 3, 2002)

HEY HEY HEY!!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 3, 2002)

Ahh.. now that is definately NOT R&R ..but alot more fun! 

Eri'


----------



## Fade (Oct 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I don't think R&R is what I need
> 
> Aunt Flo's gone packin and now I'm lookin for my hunky hubby


Oh...sex....coooool


----------



## Fade (Oct 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> HEY HEY HEY!!


Aren't you in trouble mr?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 3, 2002)

daddy and mommy aren't home so i'm playin on my bro's cpu


----------



## Fade (Oct 3, 2002)

You sneaky little shit


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 3, 2002)

while the cats are away the mouse will play.......i miss my car  i loved driving


----------



## Fade (Oct 3, 2002)

LOOK OUT THEY'ER HOME!!!!

Scared ya didn't I?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 3, 2002)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!.....no


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

Don't worry, Crash, if they kick you out you can always come stay with us


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

Guess I'd better leave work... they are about to do some more asbestos removal


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 3, 2002)

hey i'm back thought my dad was home i had to do a quick! duck out but it wasn't him dam ups man  lol that had me fearin lol


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 3, 2002)

asbestos AH! thats not good stuff to have hangin around lol


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 3, 2002)

crap i'm due to leave...the parents will be home soon g2g


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

I can't believe noone is in here tonight


----------



## Dero (Oct 3, 2002)

Sorry I'm late,MF of of day...
Hmmmm...
Maybe I should go to the FUQ THREAD!!! 
 fuq,fuq,fuq...


----------



## seyone (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I can't believe noone is in here tonight



I haven't been here all week.


----------



## Craft (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> I haven't been here all week.



but youre here now, thats all that matters.


----------



## seyone (Oct 4, 2002)

I'm trying, I have been so busy this week. Hope next week will be a little different.


----------



## Craft (Oct 4, 2002)

Just busy with work I'm assuming?


----------



## seyone (Oct 4, 2002)

pretty much yeah. work and hockey.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

You guys missed a whole conversation between just us ladies.


----------



## Fade (Oct 4, 2002)

What was it about???


----------



## seyone (Oct 4, 2002)

yeah, what was it about?


----------



## Fade (Oct 4, 2002)

WAIT!! It was probably about penises and stuff...YUCK


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

close


----------



## seyone (Oct 4, 2002)

LOL


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

It was nice chatting with just the ladies though!


----------



## seyone (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> It was nice chatting with just the ladies though!



why, because they don't talk about wrestling?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

_or_ cars _or_ sports


----------



## Stacey (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi B!!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi P.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi P!!!


----------



## Craft (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi B, D & P


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi C!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!

Bye!!!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 4, 2002)

NOBODY FRIGGIN SAYS HI TO ME?? wah wah wah.. 

hey you whores.. (giggles)

ANYONE have a black and white picture of Timea Morjorova??its a real nice shot done by Bill Dobbins. ug ug ug..  I had this awesome pic as my desktop saver I got off the net in Kazaa' and now its gone?? I cannot find it anywhere!!  

anyway thought I would ask ...

Eri'

Have a terrific weekend!!! 

Enjoy it B,P,C,DJD,Biggs,Burner,NT,NG,Princess,D,W8,MMF,GP,DP,L,Leslie,M,MG,CM,TB,DG,PB.. oh man I just know I am friggin forgetting someone.. shiat.. suxs when you have a brainfart.. darn it!!

anyway EVERYONE have a great weekend!!


----------



## Craft (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> NOBODY FRIGGIN SAYS HI TO ME?? wah wah wah..




Hi Erilaya!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 4, 2002)

Who's Erilaya?  














 J/K


----------



## seyone (Oct 4, 2002)

even though it was hours ago, Hi Erilaya.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

Hello my friend, E!!!  Hope you are having a great night!!!


----------



## seyone (Oct 4, 2002)

damn, can't believe I am spending my Friday night on here.


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 5, 2002)

AHH I feel much better..Thanks everyone I appreciate the HOWDY'S!    Damn .. Of course STB has to be a smartass though huh.. hey I know I am not a post whore but I am here everyday.. LOL then agian I am not sure of who I am either.. oh well. 

Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2002)

what? Nobodyu here is watching saturday morning cartoons and post whoring?
Oh, lonely me....


----------



## Dero (Oct 5, 2002)

Ahummmmm!!!
Psssssssssssst,I'm here Burn!!!!
Beep,beep!!!>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Pftftftftftftftftf... 

ERI'!!!!!!!!!!!!!Hiya BABE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2002)

I'm here...looking like Eri...AINT!
Working?


----------



## Dero (Oct 5, 2002)

Surely,you will NEVER even come close to be looking like Eri'...
 Why is that an issue?
I was double posting in the same post...
Hmmmmmm,not what a post whore should do!!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 5, 2002)

ok so to remedie to the situation in hand...No!!!!I'm not holding my... 


I meant the post whoring blunder I did!!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 5, 2002)

I will triple post just to say nuthing!!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> I will triple post just to say nuthing!!!


or even quadruple post...
What a ho!!!!!


----------



## Craft (Oct 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> what? Nobodyu here is watching saturday morning cartoons and post whoring?
> Oh, lonely me....



I'm here as well, but in a few minutes heading out to go pour some concrete formings.


----------



## Dero (Oct 5, 2002)

I was here,now I have to go and wwwwwwwwwwww also,you know,that W word!!!
Later hoes!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2002)

wassup, Craft?
Spiderman was pretty cool. Venom was on. I'm thinking if I get another sportbike...I was thinking of getting a custom helmet made with the face of Venom...


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 5, 2002)

i ran out of ketchup today so i had to eat my egg whites plain


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 5, 2002)

egg whites are gross


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2002)

didn't even have any tobasco?


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 5, 2002)

couldnt find any sauce either


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2002)

wow..I truely feel for ya bro....


----------



## Dero (Oct 5, 2002)

Yuck!!!!!!!!!!!
It sucks to be you Biggs!!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 5, 2002)

i bought some mrs dash and forgot about the ketchup so I got a happy meal from mickey ds and filled the bag full. Maybe i will run by taco bell for some hot sauce


----------



## david (Oct 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> i bought some mrs dash and forgot about the ketchup so I got a happy meal from mickey ds and filled the bag full. Maybe i will run by taco bell for some hot sauce


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 7, 2002)

that indeed sounds EWWWWWWWWW.


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

Only Bigss could concoct as Shaq would say, "The Big Nasty"!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Only Bigss could concoct as Shaq would say, "The Big Nasty"!



and from left field:


My favourite shaq line, "It's my duty......."

Can anyone finish it????


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

I'd like to become a post whore again!!!


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

and I


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

think I


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

forgot how to.....


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

a


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

b


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

c


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

how am I do-ing?


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

1


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

2


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

3


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

I was.......strumming my pain with  his fingers, singing my life with his words, Killing me softly with his song


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

and so I came to see him... and listen for awhile.  And there he was this young bwoy, stranger to my eyes!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2002)

I love that song!


----------



## Craft (Oct 7, 2002)

davidjasondean: the King and the Queen of all post whores.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2002)

hehehe... I love you guys!!!!


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Craft *_
> davidjasondean: the King and the Queen of all post whores.



How am I the "King" of Post whore???  


All I know right now is this picture and how I want to get back to it real REAL SOON!!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 7, 2002)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw... 
We love ya too BUTTerfly!!!!


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

The post whore in me is coming BACKKKKKKK!


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

Hi B'Fly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Craft (Oct 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> How am I the "King" of Post whore???




How are you *NOT* the KING!


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

I haven't been true posting for three weeks!!!


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

but


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

here


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

I


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

AM


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

in


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

all


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

your


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

whore


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

GLORY!!!!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

ANN


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

YOU


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

ROCK!


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

can


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

I


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

get


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

into


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

this


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

HO'ING


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

session


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

sure


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

the


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

more


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

BUTT


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

merrier


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

IN


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

SORRY ANN


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

also????



Need to blow this 4000 by the end of today!!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

Hmmmmm,mixed messages...
Hiya all...Butt to finish a comment that was previously stated!!!


YOU ALL ROCK!!!
Hiya BUTTerfly,Hiya Eri'!!!!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

HI Dero Darling.. 'Ho you bein today??


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

Howdy Dero


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

I'm doing splendifiric!!! 
How about you Eri'?How are things on da Island?
Ho'ing time ladies!!!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

I be FABULOUS.. its a bit chilly here on da island today for sure only a high of 10c.. dang! bored as hell. but hey I got my work out in bigtime hit it hard today! yahoo.. now just chillin at home waitin for the kids to come on in about 5mins and my whorring time is up..


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

I hear you...Here it's 14...Brrrrr...freaken brrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

What is that in F degrees???


----------



## irontime (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> I hear you...Here it's 14...Brrrrr...freaken brrrrrrrr!!!


Suck it up, it hit -2 here


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> What is that in F degrees???


14 X 2 + 32=50  degrees farenheit!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

oh


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

YUK


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> 
> Suck it up, it hit -2 here


During da day,
or is that at night???


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

guess I won't be coming to see you guys anytime soon


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> YUK


Yup,MOLTO YUK!!!!!


----------



## irontime (Oct 8, 2002)

that's night, day only gets to about 5 though


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

What about the summer????
We get heat waves!!!
C'mon B,don't shut us down!!!!!

PLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUEASE!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> that's night, day only gets to about 5 though


That's what I thought...Last night we went down to 3 !!!
Winter is on it's way,IT,time to hybernate!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

I'm not going anywhere on vacation where I can't run around in my bikini 

Went snowskiing once... ONCE... it was 20 degrees F and I froze my ass off... I was miserable


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

See,we leave the skiing for da tourists,us locals stay inside and play "inside sports" all winter long...Bikini,don't need no freaken bikinis!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

I liked the skiing though...


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

The hot tub was REAL nice!!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

Yes...Nuthing like sitting in the BanffffffHot SPrings while it snows on your head!!! 
and the smell of sulphur from th esprings(smells like rotten eggs)
Hmmmmm...Not a good example!!!


----------



## irontime (Oct 8, 2002)

i hate those fricken hot springs! Sitting in a tub for hours with no beer! What the hell is the point of that?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

Well guys, I got to get home and see about my son.

Bye for now!


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

Ok  B...Take good care of him!!!and Fade(lucky bastiche)
And we'll see ya later!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 8, 2002)

howdy u all only got a sec to up the count


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 8, 2002)

++


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

Man you must be sick or sumthing...BIGGS posting one post and it says++ and dat's it!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 8, 2002)

howdy whores mr. CRASH is back for another exciting hour


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

So you're saying that you is here to HO???
How's life treeting ya?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 8, 2002)

great! i think i might go into the coast gaurd in the summer


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

East>>>>>>> 
                                or 

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<west?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 8, 2002)

West me and 2 of my best friends are goin in together


----------



## david (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> ++




crazy man!


----------



## david (Oct 8, 2002)

whats


----------



## david (Oct 8, 2002)

up


----------



## david (Oct 8, 2002)

CRASH!!!!


----------



## david (Oct 8, 2002)

I


----------



## david (Oct 8, 2002)

hate


----------



## david (Oct 8, 2002)

the


----------



## david (Oct 8, 2002)

cold


----------



## david (Oct 8, 2002)

weather


----------



## Craft (Oct 8, 2002)

I


----------



## Craft (Oct 8, 2002)

HATE!


----------



## Craft (Oct 8, 2002)

being


----------



## Craft (Oct 8, 2002)

lied!


----------



## Craft (Oct 8, 2002)

to!


----------



## david (Oct 8, 2002)

What if God was one of us?  Just a slob like one of us?


----------



## david (Oct 8, 2002)

who


----------



## david (Oct 8, 2002)

lied


----------



## david (Oct 8, 2002)

to


----------



## david (Oct 8, 2002)

you??


----------



## Craft (Oct 8, 2002)

Nobody, its nothing.


----------



## kuso (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Craft *_
> Nobody, its nothing.



Just wanna say I know what you mean and how you feel


----------



## kuso (Oct 8, 2002)

maybe a thumb wasn`t the best smily there.


----------



## Craft (Oct 8, 2002)

Thanks bro. Quite frustrating indeed.


----------



## kuso (Oct 8, 2002)

Extremely....so sad too.


----------



## Craft (Oct 8, 2002)

Couldnt agree more. I feel like I owe some ppl over at ABC an apology.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

hey kus!
how's things in the land of the rising sun this day?


----------



## kuso (Oct 9, 2002)

Kinda shitty man....how bout with you?


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

It's raining here.....all day.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

...I need food.....left for work late.....only option...the shit hole across the street....McDumpals...

Send us you rain, Fade!


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

I'll see what I can do, Burner.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

Sorry you were having a bad time of it Craft... let me know if I can help.


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

Loaded question.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

Isn't this nicer than all that messy relationship stuff that was going on?!?!?!?


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

I have pussy breath.

I'm eating tuna.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

thnx for sharing, big guy...

y'all still at work??


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

Yeah.

Think I'll go into other peoples cubes and blow the smell out.


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

I just blew some tuna breath in someones face. He left my cube kinda quick.


----------



## seyone (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> I have pussy breath.
> 
> I'm eating tuna.



does your wife know that she smells like tuna?


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

She has a very nice smell thank you.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> I just blew some tuna breath in someones face. He left my cube kinda quick.



that's hilarious! Wait half an hour, and get people to 'pull your finger'....


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> I just blew some tuna breath in someones face. He left my cube kinda quick.


Who???  Kevin? Dan?


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

Kevin.

I just walked in to new guys cube and introduced him to the tuna breath of death.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

You are such a goofball!!!


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

Would you like to play with my goofballs?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

Do I have to???


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

Can't you just play with my pussy?


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

Lick lick lick


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

Why would you lick the cat


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

You said pussy not pussy cat.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

tease?


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

Yeah....Tease


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

OH, who was teasing WHO last night!!!


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

uhmmmmm....gotta go.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

bonjour!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

to the store... to get those meds...


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

Hey flipper.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

uh


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

hahahaha that took awhile but i got it


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

hey crash...looks like you've been renamed.....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

they call me flipper flipper hahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

faster than lightening....


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

king of the sea


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

flipper


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

got it


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

no one's faster than he


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

i'll be back guys g2g real quick


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2002)

Butterfly and Fade were making me want to go home and "get some"


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Butterfly and Fade were making me want to go home and "get some"


Glad we inspire _something_ positive


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

were? Don't you want to now?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

now see...if I HAD someone near by and convenient.....poor girl, I'd either wear her out or breakl her.....


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2002)

YOU GUYS Always Inspire me!!   THANKS!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2002)

YA THEY "WERE" Burner.. till I remembered my hubby won't  be home till 10:30pm.. sooooo whats a girl to do... 
I'll just dream about him alllll night now!! lol


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

don't feel too bad...I have to wait till Saturday...maybe Sunday...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

hey hey i'm back


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2002)

OUCH~ Sorry Burner!! That does suck.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

yeah....feel my pain!

ok, at least I am dating someone now...before then...I was a sexual camel...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

i'm guessin i'm a sexual camel then


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

hey crash, er...flipper...you seen the movie: 40 days and 40 nights?
Pretty hilarious. Only in the movies though. If I told eveyone I wsan't going to have sex in any shape or fashion...nothing. Nobody would care....
life just sux sometimes...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

haha 40 days and 40 nights? i wish i could atleast get it once in that time frame


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2002)

YES!! You are very lucky to be dating someone now!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

lucky bastard


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

hey...my mom says SHE'S the lucky one...


Now, if I cold only get her to stop being soley a vegetarian....
how to hypnotize her......


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

tell her plants are living too, just cause they don't have central nervious systems doesn't mean it's ok


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2002)

SHE IS THE LUCKY ONE!
your a cool guy!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

plant killer?
Good angle.....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

tell her if she's gonna kill something go all the way and have a huge steak


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

I just did.....let's see how THAT goes...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Dero (Oct 9, 2002)

On da BBQ???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

dero! hey bro come join in the chat room


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

and who ever else is on too!


----------



## Dero (Oct 9, 2002)

Hmmmmmmmm...It's Ho'ing time!!!
Get those POST COUNT UP!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

hello! out there everyone


----------



## david (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm here


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

hey dave long time how you been?


----------



## david (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm a doing a great!  

I see your sneaking on the computer???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

of course i am  nothin funner


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

except maybe disneyland or six flags or even having a life


----------



## Dero (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> except maybe disneyland or six flags or even having a life


What !!??? 
You found a life on the corner?
Somebody dropped it there?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

i wouldn't say a whole life more like 1/10th


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 9, 2002)

Speaking of life - isn't that what you ALMOST got Crash???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

Almost


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 9, 2002)

Close but no ceegar?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

no cigar at all


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 9, 2002)

Good thing!  Smoking is a bad habit !  and besides, you can't afford one!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

i can't aford a pack of gum let alone a cigar


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 9, 2002)

WTF do you do for fun - never mind!  You drive backwards - now I remember!  LOL!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

!! !! to an extent thats all i can do in this town


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 9, 2002)

Hey a friend of mine blew his tranny on his way to work one day, he blew out all forward gears.  He turned around in reverse and continued on his way to work in reverse!  Cops stopped him and when he explained what happened... they let him go!  They let him drive in REVERSE to work! 

they did say not to drive home like that though!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

hahaha i'd laugh my ass off if i saw someone doin that kinda makes me wanna  try


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 9, 2002)

NOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 9, 2002)

Gotta Go Crash! - Have a good one!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

hahah later lean


----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)

Good morning fellow whores.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

yo!


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

FT whore back again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)

damn


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> damn


..what...like you ahd a chance at being #1 posting whore???

You actually work for a living.....
I've ben trying to redo my app. to renew my security clearane...what a pain in the a@@!


----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)

I can wish though huh?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> I can wish though huh?



"I'd like a crapper made out of solid gold, but it just isn't in the cards"
-shrek


----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)

Get out of my swamp.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I've ben trying to redo my app. to renew my security clearane...what a pain in the a@@!


Those things are a pain, huh???

You can put me down as a reference


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

luv to...but I needed someone to whom I have known for over 5 years....


----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)

Me too. heheheheeee


Never mind posted to late.


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

I


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

am


----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)

gay?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> gay?



that's what you get for typing to slow!


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

ha ha guys.  Actually, my computer (when I got home was moving real slow so I did a couple of things!!!)

I am...


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

glad


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

to


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

be


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

back


----------



## Dero (Oct 10, 2002)

to be gay.


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

home


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

at least till Wednesday!!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 10, 2002)

or not to be GAY...


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

now


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

I


----------



## Dero (Oct 10, 2002)

That's your question!


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

can


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

I barely missed the gay comment too, dero. I deleted mine...yours works better!


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

be a BIG POST WHORE


----------



## Dero (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I barely missed the gay comment too, dero. I deleted mine...yours works better!


BUTT ov course... monsieur!!!
Watt do yu xpect...
MINE WORKS WELL!!!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 10, 2002)

You are all whores as far as I am concerned ! SHIAT DJD Now I am never gonna be on the list of top ten posters.. I had finally made it and now I am gonna be bumped! 

Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> That's your question!



..and he's stickig to it..


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 10, 2002)

now the real question is.. who is willing to be MY whore.. ??

Eri'


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 10, 2002)

Sticking or Sticky Burner??


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

eri    burner
  |        |
 \/       \/

  

let's get to bumpin' honey...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Sticking or Sticky Burner??



before or after our bumping session?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

What do you guys think???

Should we close this thread when it gets to page 200 and start a new one???


----------



## Dero (Oct 10, 2002)

Too much bandwidth?


----------



## Dero (Oct 10, 2002)

It all depends if Biggs wants to,he started it!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

It's just that it seems like this thread takes so much longer to open then the others...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

instead of 'close'....
how 'bout
'Retire' instead?


----------



## Dero (Oct 10, 2002)

Butt you have to realise the post count of all the POST WHORES will plumit !!!
Everybody has to be aware of that!!!
As if it matters...
That's my say...what are these post count worth anyway...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

I thought the same thing...butt, she did say CLOSE...not DELETE!
simon says!


----------



## Dero (Oct 10, 2002)

Closing it, won't help the speed of it...You know that.the site will still carry the weight of this thread...
Right Mr I.T.?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

Yeah... you don't loose posts if the thread is just closed/retired.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

Awwwhhh Burner... you little 'soft and fuzzy' thing you


----------



## Dero (Oct 10, 2002)

There is a way of getting rid of all the bandwith that this thread carries and nobody lose post count we did it on another site that has the same basic as this site...
Guess we'll have to talk to Price 'bout dat...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Awwwhhh Burner... you little 'soft and fuzzy' thing you



tell your friends!


----------



## Dero (Oct 10, 2002)

Butt,since today is his B.DAY,let's wait 'till tomorrow!!!


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> You are all whores as far as I am concerned ! SHIAT DJD Now I am never gonna be on the list of top ten posters.. I had finally made it and now I am gonna be bumped!
> 
> Eri'



Oh by me, you'll get bumped alright but I know if it's going to be on a website.

Get on all fours!!!!!!


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

Hey, what is all this "gay" connotations about me????


----------



## Dero (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> 
> tell your friends!


What you wanna become expedential????...


----------



## Dero (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Hey, what is all this "gay" connotations about me????


Oh...nuthing!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

is that a canadian word? thesaurus didn't recognize it...


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

Not a thing DJD...


----------



## Dero (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> is that a canadian word? thesaurus didn't recognize it...


Pro''lly NOT just a dero word!
I thought it meant,multiplyabale,I told two friends who told two friends,who told two friends...
Get da pic...?
What is the word for that?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

Think I'll go home now...


----------



## Dero (Oct 10, 2002)

Later BUTTerfly!!!!
Have a pleasant evening!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

look at what you and the dero dictionary did...our favorite posting ho is bailing on us!


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

I can't wait for the BEACH tomorrow and Mountain Bike riding!  Whoo- hooo!


----------



## Dero (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> look at what you and the dero dictionary did...our favorite posting ho is bailing on us!


Oh thanx,blame the Cannuck!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 10, 2002)

hey hey


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> Oh thanx,blame the Cannuck!!!




well...it WAS your word...YOU are canadian....


----------



## Dero (Oct 10, 2002)

I AM!!!


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

what's up CRASH?  How long will you be post whoring tonight??


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> What do you guys think???
> 
> Should we close this thread when it gets to page 200 and start a new one???



Sure thing!


----------



## Craft (Oct 10, 2002)

Sup DJD.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> what's up CRASH?  How long will you be post whoring tonight??




i got a whole night of post whorin  no ones home, but i got locked onto the guitar for the last hour or so  metallica rules


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

nothing much Craft.  I'm on my way to see a friend.  I AM finally HOME for a few days!


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> 
> i got a whole night of post whorin  no ones home, but i got locked onto the guitar for the last hour or so  metallica rules



What are you playing?

For Whom The Bell Tolls?


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 10, 2002)

Howdy u all


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> Howdy u all



What's up Bigss!  Sorry you missed us all tonight!


----------



## seyone (Oct 10, 2002)

hey everyone hows it goin?


----------



## seyone (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> 
> i got a whole night of post whorin  no ones home, but i got locked onto the guitar for the last hour or so  metallica rules



the old Metallica rules


----------



## seyone (Oct 10, 2002)

their later stuff is shit


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

It's been dead, seyone


----------



## seyone (Oct 10, 2002)

that sucks, the one night I get on here.


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

If Bigss would just put these down for awhile, he'd be here too!


----------



## seyone (Oct 10, 2002)

as long as he can keep them out of his nose.


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

ewwwww!


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

Vengeance from the grave!  Iron Man is here to stay!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

g'night all!


----------



## seyone (Oct 10, 2002)

have a good one bro.


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

good morning everyone!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

I will be off to the beach very soon with a day filled with fun and night filled with xox.


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 11, 2002)

Good day David!! ( mine started 5 hours ago! ) lol

smiles

Eri'


----------



## Fade (Oct 11, 2002)

Good morning, all


----------



## GYM GURU (Oct 11, 2002)

Morning. How is everyone today ?


----------



## GYM GURU (Oct 11, 2002)

I hope everyone has a great day/weekend.


----------



## GYM GURU (Oct 11, 2002)

David,  where can I get some of that night xox that your getting. 
I hope your talking about se...!   My favorite treat ! yum yum. 
Where the hotties @ .


----------



## GYM GURU (Oct 11, 2002)

I like to get started early. It is now 8:58am here in Dallas.


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Good day David!! ( mine started 5 hours ago! ) lol
> 
> smiles
> ...




5 hours ago?  Aren't we on the same time zone?  Hopefully one of those hours  was for nookie


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by GYM GURU *_
> David,  where can I get some of that night xox that your getting.
> I hope your talking about se...!   My favorite treat ! yum yum.
> Where the hotties @ .




Well, I'm going to see a few of my girl-friend's at the bar I used to bounce at.  (haven't seen them for a month!!!)

As for Texas, Fade can probably answer that one.


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by GYM GURU *_
> I like to get started early. It is now 8:58am here in Dallas.




10:33 here


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

Tonight


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

and this weekend


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

I shall take the crown and hold onto that crown until Wednesay


----------



## Fade (Oct 11, 2002)

partying tonight


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

In the meantime, I'm off to the BBB


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

Bank------Brunch---------Beach!

Ta-Ta, y'all


----------



## butterfly (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> partying tonight


YEAH BABY!!!!


----------



## Fade (Oct 11, 2002)

Humpa humpa humpa


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

Nina a la Shakira tonight for me!  And everyone else in between!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

back from the beach and the gym!  Aaaahhh the water was so warm/cool and very refreshing!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

Where is Bigss?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 11, 2002)

Are you talking to yourself again D?


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

Listening to a song


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

playing guitar


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

*NAME THAT TUNE!!!!!*

My son turned ten just the other day.
He said, "Thanks for the ball, dad, come on let's play.
Can you teach me to throw?" I said, "Not today,
I got a lot to do." He said, "That's ok."
And he walked away, but his smile never dimmed,
Said, "I'm gonna be like him, yeah.
You know I'm gonna be like him."

*NAME THAT TUNE!!!!!*


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

Going to watch part of Pearl Harbor.

Going to see Nina!

Going to workout, too!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

Here I am
And I'm a Rocket Queen, oh yeah!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

I've long since retired and my son's moved away.
I called him up just the other day.
I said, "I'd like to see you if you don't mind."
He said, "I'd love to, dad, if I could find the time.
You see, my new job's a hassle, and the kid's got the flu,
But it's sure nice talking to you, dad.
It's been sure nice talking to you."
And as I hung up the phone, it occurred to me,
He'd grown up just like me.
My boy was just like me.


----------



## Fade (Oct 11, 2002)

Cat's in the Cradle


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Cat's in the Cradle




And, you are CORRECT!

Now, which version do you think I'm playing?

Harry's or Soul Asylum.  

It's a trick question.  I was playing it on a "Keyboard"


----------



## Fade (Oct 11, 2002)

What's the diff between the two versions on a keyboard?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 11, 2002)

ANYWAY...


----------



## Fade (Oct 11, 2002)

..on to a different subject.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 11, 2002)

never fear i am here to save the thread


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> What's the diff between the two versions on a keyboard?




He he! 

Well, if I said Keyboard (Synthesizer) it would have been Soul Asylum.

Because they were a hair band such as myself, a keyboard (Synth Strings) is the poseur version.

Whereas, a piano is more classical-  Harry Connick, Jr. Style

If it was a guitar, then it would have been either!  

Sorry for the nonsense!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> never fear i am here to save the thread




And here you are!  Crash!  HELP ME GET MY NUMBERS UP!!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: NAME THAT TUNE!!!!!*



> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> My son turned ten just the other day.
> He said, "Thanks for the ball, dad, come on let's play.
> Can you teach me to throw?" I said, "Not today,
> ...


And the cat in the craddle and the silver spoon
Little boy blue...


----------



## Dero (Oct 11, 2002)

Harry would had been on the PIANO!!!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

that's right!

Heh he!  But you were too late for the guessing!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

I drive by the homeless sleeping on a cold dark street
Like bodies in an open grave
Underneath the broken old neon sign
That used to read JESUS SAVES

A mile away live the rich folks
And I see how they're living it up
While the poor they eat from hand to mouth
The rich is drinkin' from a golden cup


----------



## Dero (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> that's right!
> 
> Heh he!  But you were too late for the guessing!


I was reading the thread and answered it before I noticed that it had been answered by Fade...
Harry Shapman was EXCELLENT...
Too bad he's gone. 
Like so many other GREAT musicians...

Imagine the jam they have every night...


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> 
> Too bad he's gone.
> ...


----------



## Dero (Oct 11, 2002)

No wait a sec...that was Cat Stevens...


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

what is Cat Stevens???


----------



## Dero (Oct 11, 2002)

Dat wrote Cat's in The Craddle.


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 11, 2002)

I love that song.. ya know we'll have a good time then ... dad... ya know we'll have a good time thennnnn. and the cats in the cradle and the silver spoon lil boy blue and the man on the moon.. when ya coming home son.. I don't know dad.. but we'll get together then dad ya know we'll have a good time thennnn..

sigh.. my parents played that stuff all da time when I was growing up..

great tune


sigh

Eri'


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 11, 2002)

bonjour!


----------



## Dero (Oct 11, 2002)

Oh thanks...Trying to make me feel old????
I listened to it when I was a kid.
When it came out... 
Sheech!


----------



## Dero (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> bonjour!


Olla!!!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

OK, here is who wrote it.  I was wrong!!!

http://www.birdsnest.com/catcrad.htm


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 11, 2002)

that songs cool


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> I love that song.. ya know we'll have a good time then ... dad... ya know we'll have a good time thennnnn. and the cats in the cradle and the silver spoon lil boy blue and the man on the moon.. when ya coming home son.. I don't know dad.. but we'll get together then dad ya know we'll have a good time thennnn..
> 
> sigh.. my parents played that stuff all da time when I was growing up..
> ...



Hey Erilaya!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 11, 2002)

what up guys and girls?


----------



## Fade (Oct 11, 2002)

Not much buddy boy


----------



## Dero (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> OK, here is who wrote it.  I was wrong!!!
> 
> http://www.birdsnest.com/catcrad.htm


And you threw me off,I was right...
Well,Shapman/Chapin...


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 11, 2002)

Hey ya'all wuz up!

not much on my end my 6kiddos have friends spending the night so I am hiding at the puter from the sonic boom of thier noise


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Not much buddy boy




bein bored as usual?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Hey ya'all wuz up!
> 
> not much on my end my 6kiddos have friends spending the night so I am hiding at the puter from the sonic boom of thier noise




poor eri atleast u'll have fun with us


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 11, 2002)

Thankyou. ya know being a Mother to many is NOT easy.. goodness.. to think I choose to be a mom to soo many LOL 
99.9 % rewarding though.. except for the noise some nights.. sigh..

yes I always have fun with you all though. . you all ROCK

Eri'


----------



## Dero (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Hey ya'all wuz up!
> 
> not much on my end my 6kiddos have friends spending the night so I am hiding at the puter from the sonic boom of thier noise


WHAT???????
I CAN'T HEAR YOU!!!!
TURN THE MUSIC DOWNNNNN!!!!


----------



## Fade (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> 
> bein bored as usual?


Naa, actually I need to go and get dressed to go out. Party time.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> Naa, actually I need to go and get dressed to go out. Party time.




lucky bastard


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 11, 2002)

where ya gonna go party?


----------



## Dero (Oct 11, 2002)

TMI...He needs to go and get dress... 
Where's BUTTerfly?


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 11, 2002)

FRIG my partay time is tomorrow night O YES.. tonight is kids night. ( fair is fair )
and sunday is PRIDE on PPV so we are having a party here after our football bbq

HAVE FUN FADE.. taking Miss Butterfly out!?

Smiles
Eri


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 11, 2002)

she's probably been gettin ready for the last hour


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> FRIG my partay time is tomorrow night O YES.. tonight is kids night. ( fair is fair )
> and sunday is PRIDE on PPV so we are having a party here after our football bbq
> 
> ...




Prides on!!?? who's fighting??


----------



## Dero (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> FRIG my partay time is tomorrow night O YES.. tonight is kids night. ( fair is fair )
> and sunday is PRIDE on PPV so we are having a party here after our football bbq
> 
> ...


And monday is TURKEY DAY!!!!Well up here in Cannuckland...
You sure are partying a lot this weekend!!!!
PARTY ON!!!!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 11, 2002)

shiat .. I dunno by heart LOL. I have to use my brain for that. I am blonde remember.. but its beasts of the east I think.. Mama boyz stay home LOL.. ( hey its thier ad I am just retyping it LOL ) 

anyway it should be real good !! 

Eri'


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 11, 2002)

does anyone know when the next ufc is on?


----------



## Dero (Oct 11, 2002)




----------



## Erilaya (Oct 11, 2002)

November is the next UFC I think the 30th Cos the last one was just 2 weeks ago. Ken Shamrock is gonna kick some bootay.. 

smiles
Eri'

I love ufc .. and Pride..   them men do it for me.. makes me all quivery inside..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> November is the next UFC I think the 30th Cos the last one was just 2 weeks ago. Ken Shamrock is gonna kick some bootay..
> 
> smiles
> ...




i love it too 

but kenny boy is fighting tito ortiz and he's gonna get a beating


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 11, 2002)

Tsk tsk.. Respect your elders Homey(Tito!) needed to keep his mouth shut.. he is far to cocky and needs a down home ass whopping and Ken is gonna give it!! 

( hey I like old school.. lol.. although Tito is a cutie but Kens bod is to die for. and lick all over .. )

Eri'


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 11, 2002)

i remeber seein pride and don frye whipped kens booty  tito is cocky though thats what makes him funny lol but he has good skill it should be close


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 11, 2002)

ahh Grasshopper grab the pebble from my hand.. (LOL) 
for real tho it will be a great match.. I cannot wait I am almost more excited about watching pride than going out for my anniversary tomorrow night (almost) 

lol


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 11, 2002)

lol i know i'm gonna order it now i didn't know it was on till now i'm glad i found out


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

aaahh


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

Faith Hill RULES!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

I just got done watching Pearl Harbor for the 20th time!


----------



## seyone (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Faith Hill RULES!


I don't care for her music but she is f'n hot.


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

Is everyone out tonight?

Not me! I need to calm down after the last 8 weeks!


----------



## seyone (Oct 11, 2002)

I would be out if i didn't get out of work so late.


----------



## seyone (Oct 11, 2002)

i'm hungry


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

Is McDonald's or Wendy's open?


----------



## seyone (Oct 11, 2002)

that sounds tempting but no


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

did you just get home?


----------



## seyone (Oct 11, 2002)

I got home just before 1am


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

It's not too late to go out still!


----------



## seyone (Oct 11, 2002)

I would if I didn't need to be back in work by 8am tomorrow.


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

now that SUCKS!  What do you do for work where they lack consideration for the fact you got out at 1 am the night before????


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

time for me to hit the hay, g'night Seyone!  The floor at IM is YOURS!


----------



## seyone (Oct 11, 2002)

I'm a kitchen manager at a restaurant.
take it easy bro.


----------



## seyone (Oct 12, 2002)

I'm tired, guess I'll get to bed now.


----------



## seyone (Oct 12, 2002)

goodnight anyone.


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> I'm a kitchen manager at a restaurant.
> take it easy bro.



Cool!  My friend has a restaurant in CT and that's where I was also, helping them out only when neccessary!  

Are there a lot of Chicks (hotties) there?


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2002)

No beach for me today!


----------



## Fade (Oct 12, 2002)

Same here.

Gonna go to the Whole Food Market though.


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2002)

Get the Broccoli chips!  There suprisingly good!


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> goodnight anyone.




g'night and good morning by the time you see this


----------



## Dero (Oct 12, 2002)

So Dave is the VBall net still there?


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2002)

Why do you keep asking if the V-Ball net is still on the beach?   I'm very sure they are as it's a weekend event for the South Beach folks.  

I didn't go today but I am going tomorrow so it better had  be a NICE day like today!


----------



## Dero (Oct 12, 2002)

Figured that would be the reason you were going to da beach...To see if the net was still there,WITH PLAYERS!!!


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2002)

naaaahhh, I'm there to workout, brother!    Actually, tomorrow, I'll workout in Gold's gym there and then, ride the bike on the beach for Cardio.

Then, look at babes in bikini's!


----------



## Dero (Oct 12, 2002)

What's a beach for????


----------



## Dero (Oct 12, 2002)

Hmmmm,talking of Ho'ing...
How many windows were you running about 10 minutes ago?
4 members and 21 guest...
or 
lotsa lurkers?


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2002)

lotsa lurkers


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2002)

As long as I'm on top of the numbers, I only use one window!


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2002)

Screams break the silence, waking from the dead of night! Vengeance is boiling, his return to kill the light!

Listen to him call and you'll hear him...............


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2002)

BARK AT THE MOON!


----------



## kuso (Oct 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Tsk tsk.. Respect your elders Homey(Tito!) needed to keep his mouth shut.. he is far to cocky and needs a down home ass whopping and Ken is gonna give it!!
> 
> ( hey I like old school.. lol.. although Tito is a cutie but Kens bod is to die for. and lick all over .. )
> ...



Don`t wanna dampen your spirits here E, but I don`t know of a BIG fight Ken has won in the last two years.................when he started thinking he could punch instead of grapple was when he fucked up.

I hope Tito hands GLAMrock his ass just to prove that he aint even half of what HE thinks HE is


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2002)

:EVIL:


----------



## Dero (Oct 12, 2002)

Hmmmmm...
Humaguma,to you also!!!
And may the curse of a thousand flea infest you...


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2002)

Have you ever read excerpts from the Unholy Bible, Dero?


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2002)

If you're filled
with affection
you're too shy to convey,
meditate in my direction.
Feel your way.


Guess the song, Dero!


----------



## Dero (Oct 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> If you're filled
> with affection
> you're too shy to convey,
> ...


Hmmmm...
  
I don't know...Who is it?


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2002)

I got chills.
They're multiplyin'.
And I'm losin' control.
'Cause the power
you're suplyin',
it's electrifyin'!

Clue:

1) Broadway/Movie


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2002)

Screaming... at the window, watch me *$% another day!  Hopless situation... help me save me from myself!

Manic Depression befriend me
hear his voice
Sanity now it's beyond me
there's no choice!


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2002)

tomorrow I will RIDE THE WIND!  Care to Join me, Dero?


----------



## david (Oct 13, 2002)

Back from the wind!


----------



## david (Oct 13, 2002)

here I am... ready for some exploring


----------



## david (Oct 13, 2002)

some non snoring


----------



## david (Oct 13, 2002)

co's I'll be doing some post whoring!!!!!


----------



## david (Oct 13, 2002)

For Crash:

"Enemies fill up the pages, are they me?
Monday through Sunday in Stages
Set me Free"


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2002)

Just got back from spinning... aah I'm so ready to go back to sleep!


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2002)

OK.  Just woke up and ready to go back to the gym!  Time to do shoulders!  Yippee!  My favorite!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 14, 2002)

This is turning into a "what's going on in DJD's life" thread...

We have these things called "Diaries" you can use


----------



## Dero (Oct 14, 2002)

He,he...
But,he is ho'ing though...


So if I want to know how your partying weekend was,do I have to go to your diary?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 14, 2002)

hola


----------



## Dero (Oct 14, 2002)

Ola Amigo!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 14, 2002)

como estas?


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 14, 2002)

English folks this is not a bilangual thread


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 14, 2002)

hello


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> This is turning into a "what's going on in DJD's life" thread...
> 
> We have these things called "Diaries" you can use




But I was so lonely here this weekend!!!!


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> English folks this is not a bilangual thread




That RIGHT!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 14, 2002)

si


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2002)

what's up CRASH?  What's up everyone!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 14, 2002)

nothin being bored, what bout u?


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2002)

I am posting new pictures of ladies and the last trip on my website!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 14, 2002)

you have a websight?


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2002)

Also, getting some stuff together to pack for my next rendezvous!


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2002)

Did you get to see all the pictures I posted this weekend??


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2002)

I also played a lot of guitar and keyboards this weekend!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 14, 2002)

nope haven't seen em i wasn't around this weeken i was partying


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> you have a websight?



Yeah Dinkle, don't you see my signature?

About me: www.csp-designs.com

Did you think I conjured this up for the fun of it like I do with my posts??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 14, 2002)

what cha playin?


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> nope haven't seen em i wasn't around this weeken i was partying



Your not going to make me find the thread link are you?

Go to Nike Girl's Diary, I posted the thread there for her today.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Did you think I conjured this up for the fun of it like I do with my posts??



oops


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> what cha playin?



Metallica- One, Fade to Black, Creeping Death
Motley Crue- Your all I need, Danger
Poison- Strange days of Uncle Jack, Ride the Wind, Fallen Angel
Something to Believe in, Ball and Chain, Life Loves a tragedy
Faith Hill- Theme to Pearl Harbor
Dokken- Alone Again
Grease- One that I want
Ozzy- Mama, I'm coming Home, Paranoid, Miracle man, NIB & Diary of a Madman
Zeppelin- Stairway to Heaven


And some other...


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2002)

Are we the only ones in here?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Are we the only ones in here?



dah


hey i know all those metallica songs


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2002)

None of the rythym parts of Metallica is hard to figure out.  

I play by ear and it's very easy!  Actually, most music is!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 14, 2002)

i use tab most the time but listen to how it goes and get the rythem from that i'm workin on unfirgiven by metallica right now it's pretty easy


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 14, 2002)

Jeeze DJD, you really know how to make a guy feel old.  Those are all the songs I listened to (and still do!)  Gotta love the 80's hair bands!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 14, 2002)

metallica is old


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 14, 2002)

So are all the others, but the music still kicks ass!  Good stuff to lift to!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 14, 2002)

old music=good


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 14, 2002)

Some of the new stuff isn't to bad, but I also like the 80's techno.  Got a great beat and really keeps you awake.  I can't think of any songs right now, but my wife has an awesome CD.  Actually it's better on the treadmill.  Keeps you going.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 14, 2002)

i always loved techno i don't care really what it is 

dam stairway to heaven makes me sad it reminds me of whn i had a gf .......dam girls


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 14, 2002)

Remindes me of my first car accident.  My friend and I were driving around and it was on the radio.  Had to listen to the end of the song, so we kept driving, got to an intersection, and WHAM!  Ran my Dads new car into a '74 Nova!  OOOOPS!  Totaled my Dads car and just dented the Nova's bumper (when cars were real).


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 14, 2002)

Sorry to leave you here all by your post whore self Crash, but I gotta go!  See you tomorrow!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 14, 2002)

bet cha kicked yourself in the ass for that lol, 

back when car were actully made from metal?? thats a miracle to see these days


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 14, 2002)

later lean see ya tomorrow


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 14, 2002)

C 'Ya. BU...BY!  Bubye!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 14, 2002)

lata


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

you left? I just got here...something I said?!?!?


----------



## Fade (Oct 15, 2002)

Probably


----------



## david (Oct 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i use tab most the time but listen to how it goes and get the rythem from that i'm workin on unfirgiven by metallica right now it's pretty easy




Tab is for the weak!  It's made for something you drink!  Just kidding, Crash!  I use tab every once in awhile to be able to play the true forms!

Metallica stinks now BTW!


----------



## david (Oct 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Jeeze DJD, you really know how to make a guy feel old.  Those are all the songs I listened to (and still do!)  Gotta love the 80's hair bands!




I think we are of the same age Lean'n???

So, I guess were both old!


----------



## david (Oct 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i always loved techno i don't care really what it is
> 
> dam stairway to heaven makes me sad it reminds me of whn i had a gf .......dam girls




Isn't the song about a blowjob??


----------



## david (Oct 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Remindes me of my first car accident.  My friend and I were driving around and it was on the radio.  Had to listen to the end of the song, so we kept driving, got to an intersection, and WHAM!  Ran my Dads new car into a '74 Nova!  OOOOPS!  Totaled my Dads car and just dented the Nova's bumper (when cars were real).




Are you sure you weren't listening to "Born to be Wild" there, old man??


----------



## david (Oct 15, 2002)

Well fellow whores, once again, I am going away so I'll drop in every once so often!

Take care ya'll!


----------



## Dero (Oct 15, 2002)

Later DJD!!!
Have a good trip!!!!
Have you brought your tuque???? 



Where are all the other hoes????
Got to do some serious HO'ING here!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 15, 2002)

Have a safe one there you old man!  Stop by once in a while DJD (I know you will)!  Take some good pics to show!


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i always loved techno i don't care really what it is
> 
> dam stairway to heaven makes me sad it reminds me of whn i had a gf .......dam girls




all techno fans leave right away your not wanted


----------



## david (Oct 16, 2002)

took two minutes and responded!  He He!  Time to run to the airport like a madman!

I'll be on late-late tonight!  Talk to you all then! 

Lean'n, we could possibly hook up!  NYSC!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

I like alternative...


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

and country western...


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

no tejano


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 17, 2002)

good


----------



## david (Oct 17, 2002)

good, what?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2002)

no tejano


----------



## Dero (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> no tejano


Ok I give...Tejano???
B.what kind of whatnot is that???


----------



## seyone (Oct 17, 2002)

damn I always come on after everyone has left.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Probably



that was mean...pal.
I'm telling your wife on you.....she's gonna get the 'hickey stick!"


----------



## david (Oct 18, 2002)

Old post whore checking in for the moment


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

I don't believe it!!!  DJD has been de-throned!!!

Top 10 Posters - Last 24 Hours 
Burner02 65 
butterfly 49 
The_Chicken_Daddy 47 
Scotty the Body 39 
Prince 37 
BjUaFyF 36 
kuso 33 
dvlmn666 27 
davidjasondean 24 
Dero 23 

Top 10 Posters - Last 7 Days 
kuso 212 
davidjasondean 201 
butterfly 200 
Scotty the Body 193 
Dero 160 
Burner02 150 
lean_n_76er 144 
Prince 139 
dvlmn666 129 
BjUaFyF 121


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> that was mean...pal.
> I'm telling your wife on you.....she's gonna get the 'hickey stick!"


Sorry Burner... he's already in the dog house... I'll have to punish him tomorrow


----------



## seyone (Oct 18, 2002)

whats going on tonight?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

Apparently not much since we are all on here


----------



## Fade (Oct 18, 2002)

I'm sleepy


----------



## seyone (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Apparently not much since we are all on here


point made


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

My head & neck hurts... I never got my massage


----------



## Fade (Oct 18, 2002)

I'll do it.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

I don't know...


----------



## Fade (Oct 18, 2002)

I really will.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

When???


----------



## Dero (Oct 18, 2002)

Why not?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

Lazy


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

Good Night, Dero, et al.


----------



## Dero (Oct 18, 2002)

Mmmmmmm...Goodnight B!!!




Who's Al???


----------



## seyone (Oct 18, 2002)

does she mean "all"??


----------



## Dero (Oct 18, 2002)

I think so,but we'll let her get away with it since she has a headach


----------



## seyone (Oct 18, 2002)

yeah i think we can let her slide this once.


----------



## seyone (Oct 18, 2002)

well i'm out


----------



## seyone (Oct 18, 2002)

see ya all later


----------



## Dero (Oct 18, 2002)

I'm off also...
Catch ya all tomorrow...


----------



## Craft (Oct 18, 2002)

Cya seyone!

I should go to bed also, workin first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## Craft (Oct 18, 2002)

Buh bye Dero.


----------



## david (Oct 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I don't believe it!!!  DJD has been de-throned!!!
> 
> Top 10 Posters - Last 24 Hours
> ...



I better be dethroned!  I haven't been on much because I'm here in the northeast and that I  only posted one or two in the last few days.... hoewever, this next week, again, I will be pretty much away from the computer and post only once or twice.


----------



## david (Oct 19, 2002)

But, here I am!

And, I'm a Rocket King, oh yeah..............

G'N'R- Appetitie for Destruction


----------



## Dero (Oct 19, 2002)

Ok Saturday night,where are the whores????


----------



## david (Oct 20, 2002)

I went out with a group of friend's and was drinking and having a crazeee time!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Ok Saturday night,where are the whores????


I was at the gym doing a killer leg workout... squats=175lbs!!!  But the semi SLDL hurt my lower back after two sets at 135lbs 

Then we went to Denny's so I could have my belgian waffle!!!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2002)

So,how's the back now????


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

It's better... not 100% though 

Hopefully it'll be ok so I can get my leg workout in Sat.


----------



## david (Oct 21, 2002)

Just dropping in to say a quick "Hello"


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

Hello


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2002)

DJD!!!
Where are you now?
You bring your tuque?


----------



## King Penguin (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm here!


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2002)

KP,DUDE!!!!!! 
You being too quiet!!!
How have you been???


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

It's pouring
It's raining
Wish I was snoring!!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2002)

It's just plain COOOOOOOOOLD here...


----------



## King Penguin (Oct 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> KP,DUDE!!!!!!
> You being too quiet!!!
> How have you been???




WORKING!!! 

yuk


----------



## Fade (Oct 21, 2002)

Working?? Hmmm..never heard of it.


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 21, 2002)

damn though that this thread would be at 6000 by now


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2002)

Well you have not done your share of the work lately...





Hi Biggs,how you been?


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 21, 2002)

ok have been really busy


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 21, 2002)

work, gym and ladies  busy 24/7


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2002)

Well at least your alive!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 21, 2002)

I come by every once and awhile have a couple posts


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey Bigss!!!

How are you these days???


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

Just thught i'd drag this up so i dont have to swear so much


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

look almost 200 pages


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

Look only 122 post for 1000


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

121


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

120


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

119


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

118


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

117


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

Ahh screw it im tired! Gotta be amped for the gym tomorrow.................. Leg Day !!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

Hey look your flag


----------



## butterfly (Oct 22, 2002)

Really nice touch by adding our flag next to yours in you sig.

It's much appreciated!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 22, 2002)

What do the stars stand for?


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

In the south of our sky we have the cross and the one to the left as well it's funnily called "the southern cross"


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

Your stars are for your states aren't they?? Do the strips represent anything??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

no canadian flag?  even though i live in usa


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

I'll find one for ya Crash!! How the hell are ya??


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

894


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

895


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

896


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> I'll find one for ya Crash!! How the hell are ya??




well i'm fuq'n great how bout you?


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

897


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

countin your posts peetrips?


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

Mid stride goin for 900..
898


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

899


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

Fuq you BjUaFyF 900  Go for 1000 matey


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

:bounce:


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

poor me i don't have 900 on only have 118


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

wait there's a 3 infront of that


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

i


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

don't


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

think


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

And you only been here since April!!!
You are the master!! Can i be you pedwodian oh great one


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

you


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

realize


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

how


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

big


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

He's hit 900!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

of


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

a


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

i'm


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

post


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

gonna


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

slut


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

screw


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> And you only been here since April!!!
> You are the master!! Can i be you pedwodian oh great one




takes alot of lazyness,sleep, and no life  to become like the great one


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

i can


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

be


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

whores!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

Ahh bar it!! i gotta go back to work again! Until tonite Oh mighty Jay and we shall lock horns again


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

whores i say!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)




----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Ahh bar it!! i gotta go back to work again! Until tonite Oh mighty Jay and we shall lock horns again


 by the time i see you again I will be well past 1,000, doesn't work suck!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> 
> takes alot of lazyness,sleep, and no life  to become like the great one


I think i am the man for the job then !! 
See ya's


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

yeah work really interfers with  post whorin you should quit your job


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

later buddy


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> 
> I think i am the man for the job then !!
> See ya's


 already three behind bye bye


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

who do you guys thinks gonna win the world series?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

world what??? oh shit you're talkin baseball...im leavin


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

no i hate baseball i'm tryin to get the topic to circle around to wrestling i was gonna bring up the macho man


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

what about the macho man?? by the way seems we have a visit from the king post whore....Hello djd


----------



## david (Oct 22, 2002)

yeah, here I am


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

hey djd....anyway macho man was in a bodybuilding magazine talking about playin baseball


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

hello


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

where you at dave?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

right there he said


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

location like state or whatever is he still on his vacation or w/e ? i'm lot lol


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

oic, s'okay cause he left now, left open chat anyhow


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

oops! lost*


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

yes well it's prettty easy to confuse that little pea brain of yours.....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

i know! stoopid brain cell better work harder next time


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

quit overloading with all the porn sites u been lookin at and it will do better!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

ah! no porn i can't do that! i'd go through withdraws


----------



## david (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> hey djd....anyway macho man was in a bodybuilding magazine talking about playin baseball




Yeah, and Hulk Hogan is a great actor that starred in such great films!  

Macho Man can't even see a pitch come to the plate, mind you, hit the ball!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

you mean no one liked hulk hogans films  

macho man should go back to wrestling


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

r u kidding the movie he did with that zeus fella was killer!! macho man is playin ball now......nooooo


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

he wants to or somethin somethin gay


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

the guy is 80, how the fuck could he play ball lmao


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

steriods kept him young?


----------



## david (Oct 22, 2002)

Macho man needs to retire from life


----------



## david (Oct 22, 2002)

BTW BJ, I saw how you stated that you'll wipe everyone and put all old PW's to shame.  Hmmn... I'm going to remember that when I get back to Florida


----------



## david (Oct 22, 2002)

and then, you'll see those piddly numbers of 55, 120, 171 etc. looks miniscule for 24 hour posts.

As for the 7 day posts, I guarantee you that I will reclaim that as well and make 700 look like ones and two's when I easily achieve the 1,000 mark!  

Tell em' CRASH!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

it's been slow around her djd get home quicker


----------



## david (Oct 22, 2002)

I'm supposed to leave on my flight this Thursday but may extend it to the following week


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

havin fun? where you at?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

What's up DJD?  How was the trip or are you still gone (like that's not a loaded question)?


----------



## david (Oct 22, 2002)

I am still up here in  CT and going to workout at Gold's Gym in North Haven (New Haven, CT)

I was in Berlin, CT for the last two days.....  man it's getting cold up here!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

Tell me about it.  It was 39 when I left work yesterday and it's now 39.  WTF!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

FUQ!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

oops wrong thread


----------



## david (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> it's been slow around her djd get home quicker



I don't know if that's going to happen but on the other hand, I am not having that much fun (in cold weather) but, I assure you, the post numbers are going to look silly and I have to be a little more thoughtful in my posts and replies.  

Thoughtful= 

- Find pictures to gross you all out (for lean'n etc.)
- Talk about my genitals or what I ate and what I thought it really tasted like or resembled (for Lean'n)

But mainly,  I want to get back to PW with Crash bc/ we'll set new and better records!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

our 7 day records were unfuqinbelieveable


----------



## david (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> What's up DJD?  How was the trip or are you still gone (like that's not a loaded question)?




Lean'n, I think it was 50 something degree's here in CT and I was still wearing shorts around here!


----------



## david (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> our 7 day records were unfuqinbelieveable



I know it was like 1200 +



It's somewhere on a PW thread or one that Kuso or Dero started...  I'd have to find it.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

The most recent ones have my name all over em <pat on back>


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

we'd do BJ's whole post count in 2 hours


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

Appreciate the thought DJD, but please leave the stories about your "boys" out of IM.com!  We'll all sleep a little better!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

LA LA LA


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> we'd do BJ's whole post count in 2 hours




get real buddy


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 23, 2002)

one more and I am at 999 then I can throw myself a 1,000 post im a bif f'ing loser thread party.


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 23, 2002)

post whore +


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> one more and I am at 999 then I can throw myself a 1,000 post im a bif f'ing loser thread party.



BJ's gonna jerk off!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

Look another flag


----------



## butterfly (Oct 23, 2002)

Nice


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 23, 2002)

good flag


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

hey whats up guys?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

I'm working Seyone, what's up with you?


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

not much, been really busy. just trying to get one here at least once this week


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

Nice to see you around!  Busy at work or at home?


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

work, its getting pretty stressful


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

thanks, its good to be back around


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

Don't let it get to ya!  Could be worse, the way things are around here, we don't know when that axe may fall.  I'm just thankful I have a job right now.


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

Yo people !


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Don't let it get to ya!  Could be worse, the way things are around here, we don't know when that axe may fall.  I'm just thankful I have a job right now.



dude i hear that, I know alot of people having trouble finding work right now.


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

yo, whats up K?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Yo people !



Whaaasssssuuuuup!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> dude i hear that, I know alot of people having trouble finding work right now.



It terrible right now in NY.  But it's probably not just NY, I believe it's everywhere.  There is no such thing as job security anymore.


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

Not too much guys....just relaxing at home for another hour or so before preparing for work!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

How's that going anyway, with the new hours and all?


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

Actually....its starting to slow down!

The course kicked my ass in the begining but from this week til Dec about 20% of the classes are cut, so it`s actually quite comfortable now


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

More time to whore, workout and spend with the family!  I know how much you love the in-laws!


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

Fuckers.... lol

More time to whore and workout though


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

Did I say something wrong???


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

I need more time to whrore and work out


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

I just need time to work out!  Haven't had time in the last few weeks!  Just to much to do around the house before winter.  You know, the projects you put off during summer and fall???


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

thats why I live in an apartment lol


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

oh shit, I am missing GLOOW wrestling.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> thats why I live in an apartment lol



LAZY BASTARD!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> oh shit, I am missing GLOOW wrestling.



That's still on???


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

its different. the old one was just GLOW this one has and extra O!! lol its great


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

Don`t even know what GLOOW is?

Lean....not too much of a choice over here


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Don`t even know what GLOOW is?
> 
> Lean....not too much of a choice over here



GLOW - Gorgeous Lady's of Wrestling??  Something like that.

I forgot about the living situation.  any luck with that land you wanted?


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> GLOW - Gorgeous Lady's of Wrestling??  Something like that.



yeah thats what the original glow stood for. this one is Gorgeous Lady's of Outragous wrestling. its hot.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

Do they still wrestle in those little outfits?


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

Sounds good!

Land? I dunno which you mean...we did buy some a couple of years back.....now kinda half heartedly looking for an appartment in Oz.


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Do they still wrestle in those little outfits?



OMG the referee just stripped down to a hot little thong.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

I remember you were looking for a mortgage a while back, and I thought you were looking for land in Oz.   Or something like that.  Oh, it was a mortgage, and you all ready had the land but the interest rates were OUTRAGEOUS!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> OMG the referee just stripped down to a hot little thong.



PICS WE WANT PICS!


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

www.gloow.com


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> I remember you were looking for a mortgage a while back, and I thought you were looking for land in Oz.   Or something like that.  Oh, it was a mortgage, and you all ready had the land but the interest rates were OUTRAGEOUS!



Something like that 

I think getting a loan for an appartment could have been what I was saying....wether to buy it outright....morgage the land....get a loan etc......all too fucking confusing!

Back to more important subjects....wheres the pix???


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

look at the link man!


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

Opps missed it!


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

Be back n 5 min


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

Time to eat?  Can't be jerk off, wouldn't take that long.  Then again, if your hand falls asleep again...


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

LMFAO


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

oh yeah, its time for the OIL MATCH!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

Whoooo!  What station are you on?  Is it cable or Satelite?


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

its a local chanel


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

I am gonna have to go see "A Hovember to Remember"


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

LMAO.....wife just dropped in thats all!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

Kuso had a quickie!


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

Shhhhhhhh


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

that was a real quickie


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

Sorry, won't tell anyone!


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

lol.....21 minutes to be exact


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

lets see...


20 minutes of foreplay and that leaves 1 minute ......


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

foreplay? WTF kinda man are you?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

Aparently, one your wife would like!  J/K


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

LMFAO.....bastard


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

How did I know you were going to call me a bastard?


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

ROTFLMAO that was a good one.


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

Fucker


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Fucker



Can't take the heat?  

Gotta go!  See you guys later!


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

l8tr buddy.....I`ll be gone in 10min too!


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

take it easy guys.


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

l8tr seyone....have a good one!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)




----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

I'm Baaaaackkk! - where is everyone?


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

I'm here but not for long
Gotta go look at a house in 15mins


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Fucker



BTW, did you ever read this entire thread????

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11978


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> I'm here but not for long
> Gotta go look at a house in 15mins



Have fun Bro - they are a lot of work, but worth it!


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

that is the first time I have ever seen that thread


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

Not many houses in the area we want to buy
And damn expensive small 3 brm house with maybe a garage is like 240gs


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

hows it goin peetrips?  lean I thought you split?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

I did, but now I'm back for a half or so.  Hey, I gotta work some time!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

Good thanks Seyone, yourself??


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Not many houses in the area we want to buy
> And damn expensive small 3 brm house with maybe a garage is like 240gs



Shyt!  I hope that's not US $


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

I think i get about 52 of your cents for one of my dollars


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Good thanks Seyone, yourself??



can't complain
... oh wait thats not true.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> I think i get about 52 of your cents for one of my dollars



So, your talking about 150g US for a 3 BR


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

Well go on boy complain like a bitch I don't care


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> So, your talking about 150g US for a 3 BR


Yeah i think thats right. How much would you pay US for something like that??


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

Oh, here in NY, anywhere from 35,000 to what ever.  Depends on what you want     and where you want to live.

BTW - Hey Peet - does the saying "spat the dummy" mean anything to you?  Kuso told me to ask you.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Oh, here in NY, anywhere from 35,000 to what ever.  Depends on what you want     and where you want to live.
> 
> BTW - Hey Peet - does the saying "spat the dummy" mean anything to you?  Kuso told me to ask you.


Cheak the Fuq thread 
At those prices im comin ova for sure!!
Gotta go be back in a few 
Fuqin dummy spitter


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

I was just in the Fuq thread and told you to look here!  You still didn't answer my question!


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> BTW, did you ever read this entire thread????
> ...




Yes I saw it.....too much to bother with a come back, you are both on my payback list though


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

OOOOOOHHH!  Thats sounds scarry!  OOOOHHHH!  

 @ Kuso!


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

well I'm outta here, had a long day and need my sleep.
see ya all later.


----------



## kuso (Oct 24, 2002)

later buddy


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 24, 2002)

where the hell is everyone?? this is prime whorin hour......


----------



## david (Oct 24, 2002)

we all went to sleep!


----------



## david (Oct 24, 2002)

I shan't be back in Ft. Laud. until Nov. 3rd.  I just extended my time and changed my flight.

I told my friend's that Nov. 3rd or snow, whichever comes first............. then, I'm OUTTA here!


----------



## Fade (Oct 24, 2002)

And now we're awake.


----------



## seyone (Oct 24, 2002)

up but not awake.


----------



## kuso (Oct 24, 2002)

getting ready to sleep! lol


----------



## david (Oct 24, 2002)

Went to the nutrition store and I asked for ABB Speed Stack or Worldwide Nutrition's Therma Speed and the gentleman behind the desk stated, "We don't carry such HARSH products plus their not in demand"

Hmmn... their not in demand because their SCARED to sell it bc/ people who will try it will MOST LIKELY LOVE IT!


----------



## seyone (Oct 24, 2002)

thats why i get everything online


----------



## david (Oct 24, 2002)

All I wanted was just two drinks!


----------



## david (Oct 24, 2002)

Hey Butterfly!

I LOVE your signature!  Very mystifying and spooky!  Is Fade partially responsible for that???


----------



## david (Oct 25, 2002)

Well, I'm off to Gold's Gym------ New Haven, CT!  Home of Yale University!

PS.  And Pizza!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> I was just in the Fuq thread and told you to look here!  You still didn't answer my question!


What does a baby do when it gets upset??
The dummy doesn't stay in the mouth does it??


----------



## seyone (Oct 26, 2002)

yeah, I finally hit 4,000 posts


----------



## kuso (Oct 26, 2002)

Congrats buddy!, And I hope you feel better soon


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 26, 2002)

s'up people


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2002)

hello everyone!!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

Hmmmmmm...I have this feeling DJD is here to reCLAIM his post...(no pun intended!!)


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

Top 10 Posters - Last 24 Hours 
Dero 50 
BjUaFyF 48 
peetrips 40 
Prince 32 
lean_n_76er 22 
Badger 19 
davidjasondean 11 
Fade99 9 
hardHITer001 9 
w8lifter 7 


Ok,da weekend is over and I have accomplished what I had planned!!!



Dave it's all your's!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 27, 2002)

DERO'S A POST WHORE!


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

What,this is news to you???
The other post whore!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 27, 2002)

(fuqin headache) 

with over 4500 posts, I should'a known!


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Hmmmmmm...I have this feeling DJD is here to reCLAIM his post...(no pun intended!!)




Nope!  Still here in the Northeast and traveling around!  

Next week, though!


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2002)

what's up lean'n?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 27, 2002)

What's going on DJD!  Can't be on much longer, gotta work.  May be back later though.


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2002)

Your working right now??  

Yikes!!!!


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2002)

I went to see AG and you guys will get to see some of the pictures, later!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2002)

Who's AG?


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2002)

A band with a very cute lead singer


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2002)

female of course!!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2002)

Nice


----------



## david (Oct 28, 2002)

Happy Monday Morning to you all!


----------



## david (Nov 4, 2002)

POST WHORE IS BACK  FULL TIME!!!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 4, 2002)

You won't truely be back until you post some polls


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> You won't truely be back until you post some polls




Probably relating to some bodily function!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 4, 2002)

How about a favorite recent movie poll???


----------



## butterfly (Nov 4, 2002)

Check out our Halloween pics...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12378


----------



## Badger (Nov 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Top 10 Posters - Last 24 Hours
> Dero 50
> BjUaFyF 48
> ...




I finally made it on the list.     It must have been a really slow day for everyone else  .


----------



## david (Nov 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> You won't truely be back until you post some polls



Their coming!  I have some pictures of some of the stuff that I did while traveling.  Some pretty cool and some pretty dumb.

Some outrageous pictures of me and some people too!    Questioning the thought if I should post them!


----------



## david (Nov 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Check out our Halloween pics...
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12378




Just saw them!  Very cool!    Nurse B......  I need you in the ER!


----------



## david (Nov 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Badger *_
> 
> 
> 
> I finally made it on the list.     It must have been a really slow day for everyone else  .



By Sunday, all the numbers should be mine again!!


----------



## Badger (Nov 4, 2002)

I never thought that I would see my name on the list.  I am now happy and you can return to whoring.  At least for now I am somewhat "complete" .  Welcome back DJD.


----------



## Dero (Nov 4, 2002)

Hmmmm...Got to get my #s up...Been away from here for  a week.
Ok Whose whoring tonight?


Role callero........present!!!


----------



## kuso (Nov 4, 2002)

ero present eh? 

I`m here too


----------



## Dero (Nov 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> ero present eh?
> 
> I`m here too


Hmmmmm...Damn smillies are taking over!!!
dero...Here!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 4, 2002)

howdy all just stop by to say hello


----------



## seyone (Nov 4, 2002)

i'm here


----------



## seyone (Nov 4, 2002)

whats up bigss?


----------



## kuso (Nov 4, 2002)

I`m gonna be on and off for a bit


----------



## seyone (Nov 4, 2002)

probably me too


----------



## kuso (Nov 4, 2002)

where is lean today?


----------



## seyone (Nov 4, 2002)

have no idea.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 4, 2002)

I'm right here where I should be!  NOW, where did you two disappear to?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 4, 2002)

Damn!      All alone!


----------



## kuso (Nov 4, 2002)

Story of your life  

I`m here...going to grab something to eat....


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Story of your life
> 
> I`m here...going to grab something to eat....



Oh so tempting to say something.....

To Bad!  You opened this door!  LEAVE THE NEIGHBORS CAT ALONE!


----------



## kuso (Nov 4, 2002)

LOL....I`m in Japan dude, not China  

Actually though......if you were talking the neighbors pusst then.............


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 4, 2002)

China  -  Japan    

I don't know what to say, I've never seen your neighbor!  Does she look like Sung?  If so......


----------



## kuso (Nov 4, 2002)

If she looked like Sung it`d be ate, not would eat


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 4, 2002)

So, she doesn't eh?


----------



## kuso (Nov 4, 2002)

Unfortunately......NO.....But Sung is Korean so that might be the reason  lol


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 4, 2002)

Well yah besides the obvious.  It's probably a good thing you know???   Wife would be looking for you all the time!   

Kuso - " Well Honey, her sick was plugged and what's a guy to do???"


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Badger *_
> I never thought that I would see my name on the list.  I am now happy and you can return to whoring.  At least for now I am somewhat "complete" .  Welcome back DJD.



I got stumped last night so I wasn't available here!


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

I placed all my pictures onto floppy disk to have them erased on the most important pictures?!!?


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

Hey Lean'n!  

I thought I'd share this with you!

My alarm goes off (to get ready for Kickboxing and shoulder workout)............ I woke up, had a Speed Stack (Drink by ABB) next to my bed, jump out of bed to go to the shower and I stepped in Dog shit!  

 

Just thought I'd let you know that in the fact that these are the things I missed while being away for weeks! 

I knew you'd like to hear this!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 5, 2002)

OMG!  The dog really missed you eh?  Now dats some funny shyt!  No pun intended!  Glad to see you back you whore!


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

speaking of missing whores, where is Bigss, Crash, BJ etc.???


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 5, 2002)

Don't know about Crash, Bigss or BJ, but I think I remember that Burner is on days for a while?


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

Does that also go for B'Fly?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 5, 2002)

ummm, what about B'fly?  She's posted lately.


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

She posts in the day

You mean Crash and Bigss are AWOL?  I think I read Bigss has a girlfriend now.

Last time I checked Crash was grounded for life but secretly has been posting.


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

So what is going on, Lean?


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

Did your boy, Brutus Beefcake get arrested in London?


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

I see Hogan is acting like a weenie again!  that lil' bitch!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> So what is going on, Lean?



Not much.  SSDD!  Work, work out, go home and sleep and start all over again.  Working nights has it's advantages, but when the wife is at home, it sucks!


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

you must have a slow browser and speed.  check all the other posts!


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

didn't you just get married???


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 5, 2002)

YUP!  a little over a month ago.  Computer at work is V E R Y slow.  And what's with the wrestling bit?


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

it's called Post whoring!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 5, 2002)

I get it!


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

I'm glad you got it!


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

Off to the beach!

(Thought I'd just post that for those to where it is snowing and/or cold!!!)


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

Holy shit!  I truly believe the only reason is because BJ is not around for one reason or another!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/top10posters.php


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2002)

I finally made it back on all four lists after my little break


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

Four list??


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

what are lists 3 and 4?


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

I gathered "Top 10 within 24 hours", "past 7 days", "Overall" but I can't figure the last one out...  (I've been away too long!)  Help us B'Fly!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 7, 2002)

There are five lists of top posters... you just mentioned these...


----------



## butterfly (Nov 7, 2002)

If you click "View more stats" at the top of that page then you get this...


----------



## butterfly (Nov 7, 2002)

Those four lists change daily, but this one gives the all time top 15 posters...


----------



## butterfly (Nov 7, 2002)

Does that help?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

tremendously!

I'm....<sniff> a true posting whore! I'm...so..proud!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 7, 2002)

Almost honey... you got 250 more post to make THE TOP 15 list


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

walk in the park!
I go back to mids next month!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 7, 2002)

We shall see, we shall see


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

is this a challenge, Ms. posting ho?


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

thanx for the clarification.... I do remember those now!


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

Cool  I`m between #3 and #1 in all catagories


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2002)

To be 'xpect from THE HO!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

Kuso is trhe Yoda of this site....


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

Posting here because it's home for me!


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 7, 2002)

You are all post-whoremongers!! I will NEVER CATCH UP TO YOU.. 

geez I feel so alone.. lol

Erilay'a


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

...its not too hard ( well, not til I see your avy anyway   ) just need to be on when the other whores are so there is someone to post with.....


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2002)

Yes,that's true,I feel you have the force within you!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

Posting back here because I'm high on Ephedra!


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2002)

That's like horse speed,RIGHT?


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

Or in this case, I feel like a horse ready to run!


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

Who burned my shirt??


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

Um....that would be the scorned lady?


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

Or my dryer!


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2002)

Same diff.


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

Whew!  Now I have to finish up the rest of the pictures for the Wrtestling poll!


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2002)

Busy,busy guy!!!
Meanwhile your posting is suffring...


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## cornfed (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Yes,that's true,I feel you have the force within you!!!!


That's probably not all you're feeling


----------



## cornfed (Nov 8, 2002)

Dang I'm posting a sh!t load compared to normal


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

It was just noticeable in "Word Association"  Your putting PW to shame today!    (Excluding me)


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

Sass Jordan's song, "Crybaby" RULES!!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

Time for some Clenbuterx and hitting the gym for session # 2 at 4:30pm!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 8, 2002)

Since some low life stole my PDA I had to get a new one... LOVE the new one!!!

It's soooo cool!!!  I got this one


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

KOOELLLLL!!!
But does it remotly start the blender???


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

wow impressive!  I'm checking out the digital camera side on your PDA


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

So if we see a LOWLIFE with a PDA,
ATTACK!!!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

OK, I have been dawdling too long!  I need to get some posts


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

Time to be a post whore!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

I HATE resizing pictures for my web site!!!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

Still on the computer here and it's been 6 hours!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

it's like a full time job here working on my website!!!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

hee hee


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

Where is everyone?!?!  Out?


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

I think cornfed asked, "how do I post whore with no one on"

Here is your answer!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

20 more pics to add to my website!  Damn!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

ho hum


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

Aaahh pics of women!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

Where is Dero???


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

Right here!!!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

10 more pics


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 8, 2002)

da Cannuck Lady Of Da Night


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 8, 2002)

or was that Queen?


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

oh, do you do you  do you see me crying?


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

well well well, look what came out of the wood work!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

I think I'm going to try to catch up to W8 this week-end.  That is my goal!


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

You talking of the Bohemian Rapshody?


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

I am edging ever so closely to finish the web page!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

No Bohemian Raphsody?!?!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

I did that last week!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

phew, the dog just burped!


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

A new web page???On your site?


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 8, 2002)

yo David, you blew the Brainiac title when you had to ask if it applied to you


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

I see a little Stilleto of a man, scaramouch!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

OZZY is funny!


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

Do you do the fandango


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

almost done with part I!!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

what's it all about?


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

finished for now!


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

Butt,where is it?


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 8, 2002)

recharging the whore batteries?


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

what's what all about


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

no, I do NOT do the fandango...


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> what's what all about


YOUR webpage!!!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

Go see it!


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

I really like the wipeon and wipeoff on  your photos!!!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

Huh?  You mean between pages or the actually photos.  The actually photos should be set as thumbnails?  Hmmn.., unless I've set it up that way!  Now I must go check it!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

hmmn... sounds like a virus for you!  Soon it will wipe on and then completely off your Hard Drive!    Just kidding!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 9, 2002)

Hey guys!


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

Hey babe


----------



## Jenny (Nov 9, 2002)

How are you t'day? It must be saturday night there.. right?


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

Yep....just gone 11pm. Went out to some international fair today and just got back a couple of hours ago. Was great! 

How bout you??


----------



## Jenny (Nov 9, 2002)

Well 3:00 PM here.. Just had dinner and  need to make the food sink down before I go for a run.. Weekends are so boring when Rob isn't around..


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

LOL....loser  

3pm and you have eaten dinner already?????? Thats snack time for me


----------



## Jenny (Nov 9, 2002)

Well.. I'm having 6 dinner meals a day.. So, we'll call it lunch then ..   geeze...


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

Geez, flipoff already?? I guess you are missing the BF 

Whens he get back again?


----------



## Jenny (Nov 9, 2002)

Next monday..


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

Got a while to go then.....guess we can look forward to seeing more of you online til then


----------



## Jenny (Nov 9, 2002)

I guess so.. And I'm constanly logging my meals and stuff.. this new diet takes some work.. I'm calling BF now..


----------



## Jenny (Nov 9, 2002)

damn.. he's got no connection.. 
So how was the fair?


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

Was lots of fun actually. I really didn`t want to go at first, but we met some friends there, and a heap of my students so it turned out to be great! They had a bazaar happening too, so I managed to pic up A LOT of books ( I read too much over here lol ) all at around $0:50 each


----------



## Jenny (Nov 9, 2002)

Oooh.. cheap!  I've been studying some PT things today.. Will probably go out tonight with some girlfriends..


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

Thats your attempt at looking like you have a life ??   j/k

Hows the studying going?? Pretty tuff I`d think.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 9, 2002)

Well excuse me Mr "I have 9779 post and never spend time with my family" !  

Studying is ok for now.. I only got the prep stuff and all the latin therms to learn now.. So that's ok..


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

LMAO its now 9782 to be exact  

ONLY all the latin terms eh?? Sounds like enough for me lol


----------



## Jenny (Nov 9, 2002)

well.. not all I guess... But I'm kinda good with languages.. 

Are you back in the gym yet?


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

As I enter this dome!  Can I interrupt?


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

NG, check your log!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

BTW, Hello you two!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

As I look for a job while in School, I came to a conclusion.  work for the company you spend the most money at!  In this case, my cell phone!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

I'd do retail but retail mgmt. sucks bc/ one works 70 hours and the pay is nil!


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> well.. not all I guess... But I'm kinda good with languages..
> 
> Are you back in the gym yet?


Too true 

Not back at the gym yet  maybe tomorrow if all goes well.

Hiya DJD!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

Slacker... get posting and answer my PM also!

You are so close to the 10,000 mark!  Hurry!  No time to spare!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

aaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> aaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!




Useless posts 6519!


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 9, 2002)

Hello all
 whats up


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 9, 2002)

I am back for a bit


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

Im actually impress!  What's up Bigss?


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

Shocked that your here, also!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

Drats!  I have to go help someone move and also help this girl with her resume!  Hmmn... time to get the camera out!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

hey, my numbers are on top again!  Wow?


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

Damn,  I'm still within a 1K of catching W8!!!!  

I'll fix that tonight!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

not any longer since Badger found a thread and bumped it for me:  mu wwaaahhhh aha haaa ha aha!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

no one is on and I can pretend to talk to CRASH and Bigss right now!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

Hi Bigss............ Hi Crash!


----------



## Dero (Nov 9, 2002)

You think you can do 1K TONIGHT??????


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

Crash would say, " Hey dude, how are ya"


----------



## Dero (Nov 9, 2002)

Oh THANx!!!I'm no one now?????


----------



## Dero (Nov 9, 2002)

I know what Biggs would say...



HOWDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

And how are you Crash?  Biggs, how are you?


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

Bigss would say, "all right man, I've got a GF and spending time with her etc....


----------



## Dero (Nov 9, 2002)

DAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

I would say, "Wow, that is very cool Bigss!"


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

so how is everyone else doing tonight?


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> DAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




YEahhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Oh THANx!!!I'm no one now?????



I didn't know you were on.  It's hard to see responses when you have 3 browsers open for IM.com!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

Believe me...  It's all "dust in the wind"!  I have to go to the gym approx 2 hours from now!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

Dust in the wind............. all were are is Dust in the wind!"


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

Dero screams like a "mo fo" and then disappears????


----------



## Dero (Nov 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Dust in the wind............. all were are is Dust in the wind!"


Kansas!!!



I'm off to work now...I might be back later!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

OK Dude and BTW, lucky guess!!!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

My goals is 7000 on Sunday around 11:59 pm


----------



## Dero (Nov 9, 2002)

NO,I have the album AND the CD!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

think I'll come close?


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

Kansas only has 1 song..  You'd be better off owning Kajamagoogoo!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

your too shy shy!

Hush Hush
I do I  <------------WTF???


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

I was singing to this chick in a bar in Springfield, MA (come and kiss my ass)

Summer nights, altering the lyrics (explaining her life in South Florida while she freezes her tush off for the next 5 months)

Ha Ha!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

Summer days...... drifting away to you here for the next 5 months

Tell me more Tell me more .... like how much does it snow...

Tell me more Tell me more... like does living here really blow!

Summer days, in Fl-o-rida... ................... etc....


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

Research time!  Browser two and three are closing for me............ for now!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

Damn!  I had to reopen browser 3 for IM.com!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

onslaught PW aborted!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

But, will be right back later tonight!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

Dear me,

I AM back!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

Whoo hoo!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

trying to end on 6700


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

DONE!


----------



## Dero (Nov 9, 2002)

You are  ...
300 more posts before tomorrow night...Can he do it?


We'll see.


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Dear me,
> 
> I AM back!



  it suks to whore alone doesn`t it ?


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Hi Bigss............ Hi Crash!



howdy


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 9, 2002)

anybody here


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

I`m around a bit.....whats happening?


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 9, 2002)

no much


----------



## Dero (Nov 9, 2002)

EH Biggs,Eh Kuso!!!
What's going down Amigos?


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 9, 2002)

Just got a little time to burn


----------



## Dero (Nov 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> Just got a little time to burn


A little time to burn from WHAT?


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 9, 2002)

life


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 9, 2002)

I starting to see my abs formin. Im happy


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

cool!

I`m just shopping on amazon right now lol


----------



## Dero (Nov 9, 2002)

Good for ya!!! 
I've got to start doing something to replace my biking,it's been three weeks w/o biking!!! 
I can see my legs fading away... 
Butt all I seem to be doing lately is WORKING.



Is dat life?


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

no....but it pays for the bills


----------



## Dero (Nov 9, 2002)

If only I had time to spend it...


Oh yeah,clicked your mammogram.  



BUTT I AIN'T TOUCHING YOUR SHIT!!!


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

well, 1 outa 2 aint bad I guess


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> You are  ...
> 300 more posts before tomorrow night...Can he do it?
> 
> ...



aaahh Dero remembered my goals! 

What's up, Dero?


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

I don't think I 'll get 300 by 11:59pm because I have to help someone move (again), get together and help this chick with her resume and lastly, Mango's South Beach!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

So, unless I pull some miracles, then I'll have achieved but frankly, I don't feel like pulling miracles!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> 
> 
> howdy




Hello Bigss!  You must've sign on while I was signing off!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

I'm on top of the lists!!!!


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

bastard!


----------



## Dero (Nov 10, 2002)

Butt that changes everyday!!!! 


What about THE list??? 
I don't think he will  meet his goals today,Dave was hoping to break 7000 by tonight at 11:59 PM.


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

Don`t psh him dero.....I think his 24 hour record is damned near 500


----------



## Dero (Nov 10, 2002)

Butt 258 posts in 8 hours???...and he's not on at this time.


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

If he wakes up, he could do it........none of them may make sense  but he could still pull it off


----------



## Dero (Nov 10, 2002)

You mean that the posts have to be coherent.
There goes half of the whore population...


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)




----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

cool.......5 minutes whoring and back on top 

Top 10 Posters - Last 30 Days 
kuso 1190 
davidjasondean 1189 
BjUaFyF 963 
Dero 723 
Scotty the Body 636 
Prince 631 
butterfly 608 
lean_n_76er 583 
peetrips 582 
Burner02 546


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> bastard!



Back for more!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Don`t psh him dero.....I think his 24 hour record is damned near 500




Just wait!  I've just begun!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> cool.......5 minutes whoring and back on top
> 
> Top 10 Posters - Last 30 Days
> ...



Let me remind you for the last 4 weeks not including the last 3 days, I was not around!  

That number will also change!!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Butt 258 posts in 8 hours???...and he's not on at this time.



that's right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> You mean that the posts have to be coherent.
> There goes half of the whore population...




What is "coherent"


----------



## Dero (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> that's right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Now we are down to less then 5 hours...


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

I've just opened 5 browsers!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

ya like that???


----------



## Dero (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I've just opened 5 browsers!!!!


Uh oh...
  
Ok,Dave...
On your mark,get set GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

I'm going................ I'm going!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

Taking a break... but we'll be right back!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 10, 2002)

hehe a good idea


----------



## Dero (Nov 10, 2002)

Hmmmm...2 more hours to go and 170 posts to go.
 I don't know...


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

I already mentioned that I wasn't going to get 7000 by 11:59 because of my daily crap I had to do today!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

But you never know!  Probably by Monday!


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

I`m back dudes!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 10, 2002)

you definatley did some damage the week I have been gone DJD


----------



## Dero (Nov 10, 2002)

Yeah but look in 44 more posts,the kus will do something that has never been done before cross a new threshold>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>...
Go boldly where no man has ever been before,cross the doorway into the 10,000.


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

gonna do it today I think!! 

Shit, and i had a good set of porn shots to do it with aswell.......unfortunately thier on my pc at home


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I`m back dudes!



Hey Kotter Kuso!  Welcome back!


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

Thanks bud......doing some whoring from a public place kind sux though.


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> you definatley did some damage the week I have been gone DJD



But of course!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Yeah but look in 44 more posts,the kus will do something that has never been done before cross a new threshold>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>...
> Go boldly where no man has ever been before,cross the doorway into the 10,000.



But, my day is coming to join Kuso in the sun!  Real SOON!


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

You can`t join me yet.....I haven`t even reached there yet


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Thanks bud......doing some whoring from a public place kind sux though.



How come?  What are you holding back on us , Kuso?  Porn Pictures?


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

Actually......


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

about 100 of Veronica


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)




----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

how come I actually beleive you??


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

9 more their chucky and your there! 10K!


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

cool  It`s insight and the count down is on!!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

how funny would it be if it rang back to 0000?


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

hurry up, Kuso!


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

did it bud....in the chat forum as Rocky


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

oh Brother!  Well Congratulations!  You diiiiiiiiiiiidddddddd it!  Now, go start a fresh thread hailing yourself as king and we'll all go in and congratulate you!


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

already did buddy....its the rocky adrian kuso triangle thread lol


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

be there in a second!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 11, 2002)

that defiantley deserves it's own thread kuso


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

yo, Kuso!
you total whore, you......
10,000? wow....


----------



## kuso (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks buddy!  I think .... 

Whats happening?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

just got to work...wadig through my in-box...of 100 or more mails....geez, not here for a weekend......

It's gonna be uglywhen I go on vacation at the begining of next month...hate to see how many friggin mails I will have when I get back!


----------



## kuso (Nov 11, 2002)

I got damned near 300 of them just today.....also a little scared if I go on chrissy holidays  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

I think ai will have to  remember to unsubscribe to all threads before I go....


----------



## kuso (Nov 11, 2002)

It`s probably the way to go 

Where you going anyway???


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

Cozumel, Mexico for scuba diving. we went last year to the same place, different hotel this time. The hotel we are going to this time is an all inclusive.....all fod and DRINKS are FREE! (And only cost about $100.00 more than what we paid for last year..)
My fod bill alone last year was probably close to 200.00...not to mention drinks....

Sure there will be much photos taken...even ones with my fat carcass in them as well...


----------



## Dero (Nov 11, 2002)

So what are you doing with us pions????
I'm suprised you haven't started a thread called
Master Post Whore,please enter...
Althouth you would be alllllllllllllllll alone in there!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

we are staying here:
http://www.elcozumeleno.com/ingles/default.asp

and making a one day trip over to Cancun to here..was told it was the highlight of a friend's Cancun stay:
http://www.xcaretcancun.com/index.asp?mnuFauna=home


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

yo! Dero! Was happenin' in the great land of beer?


----------



## kuso (Nov 11, 2002)

LMAO.....if I snubbed my nose at you guy`s it would be way harder to whore 

Sounds great Burner....I think I may have read about that somewhere.....maybe lina`s thread?


----------



## kuso (Nov 11, 2002)

Shit burner...looks sweet


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

I think I am going ot have to pimp out my body to scinece fiction to pay for it though.....


----------



## Dero (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yo! Dero! Was happenin' in the great land of beer?


Gotsta work today...While everybody else is OFF!!!
In the States it's Veteran's Day,up hre it's Remembrance Day (same thing)
Butt I forgot...
 




To all the folks that lost dear ones or a friend in a war ,
I bow my head in regret...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

you forgot to remember?

(I'm working too....)


----------



## Dero (Nov 11, 2002)

Sumthing like that...


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> KOOELLLLL!!!
> But does it remotly start the blender???


Not the blender but the TV


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

BTW, I *LOVE* my new PDA


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

whatcha get?


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

I got this one


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

wow..very nice...it plays games??

Been told I should get one...to help track dates and such....


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 11, 2002)

Very nice BF, 600.00$ seems like a decent price too


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

Of course it plays games

It also
-plays mp3s
-plays mpegs
-takes pics
-photo albums
-pic viewer and editor
-records 15 sec memos
-virtual grafitti area
-I can put any MS Word, Excel & Powerpoint file on it
-my travel arrangements thru AvantGo
-calculator
-to do list
-memo pad
-calendar
-phone book where I can put a pic of the person next to their info
-a database for passwords
-I can download books and read them
-Quicken
-it's got a slot for wireless internet connection 
-and it even tracks my cycles (like you wanted to know that  )

It's awesome!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

I cold have PASSED on that last bit of info..thank you very little!



how 'bout grocery lists?


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

YES!!!  Grocery lists, too!!!

You can even put in different stores... like the grocery store and a sporting goods store and a hardware store.


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

Hello everyone!

See ya later tonight!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

ohh! Now I want one....


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

See you enter the items once into the "ALL" list and can easily add them to your "NEED" list.  You check the box when you find the item and it keeps track of the price so when you are ready to check out it'll tell you how much you should expect to pay.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

shway cool!
body shampoo? You got a sasquatch in yourt family or somehting???


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

I think it says BABY shampoo... and that's a gif from palmgear.com


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

that's what I get for being 3 feet away from the monitor...
I was wondering if that was YOUR list...didnt see any healthy food...


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

Didn't notice before... that is a pretty bad list


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

I'd keep the hot choclate mix....(I put it in my coffee for better flavor than straight sugar and cream)


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

I'd keep the 2% milk, too.

HA... see if TP finds that one


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

I'm soused to skim...2% is think to me now...


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

Too many typos... you drunk again Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

Ijustforgottoputspacesinbetweenwords.Iamassoberasajudge!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> -and it even tracks my cycles (like you wanted to know that  )
> 
> It's awesome!!!



Please tell me you are reffering to your steroid cycles....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

see you got your name changed to trap.....


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> see you got your name changed to trap.....



Easier to type  and as an added bonus I am no longer in the running for Jackass #1


----------



## Dero (Nov 11, 2002)

I was wondering which POST WHORE had changed his/her nick...
Once a jackASS always a jackASS,welcome to da club traps!!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 11, 2002)

LOL, and here I went and accused you of being slow eh.......I felt bad for a second, I really did


----------



## Dero (Nov 11, 2002)

And which second was dat???
The one before you wrote me a PM?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> And which second was dat???
> The one before you wrote me a PM?



The one right after I read the post in hear....to be honest it was only half a second......


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Trap-isaurus *_
> 
> 
> Easier to type  and as an added bonus I am no longer in the running for Jackass #1




Note to Cornfed and KUSO, please change the name of BJ to Trap!


Hey Trap!  Love the new name!  Do I get any credit for that, mister??


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 11, 2002)

What up Kuso?  Gotta go Bud!  Have a crappy!

Hello to all the other post whores in Whore Land!  (Traps, DJD, Burner, Dero, Seyone, Butterfly, Fade, Crash.. and the list goes on and on and on.....)


----------



## kuso (Nov 11, 2002)

How`s that? Hello and good bye all in one post  

Cya buddy.......catch you later on maybe.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 11, 2002)

mornin' whores! 

Sitting in my daddy's office today, he's away for some auction or meeting or whatever for two days.. So.. Lots of posting for me!


----------



## kuso (Nov 11, 2002)

hey babe, looks like you are set for the next coupla days


----------



## Jenny (Nov 11, 2002)

Yep.. How's Kuso today?


----------



## kuso (Nov 12, 2002)

Not too shabby thanks.............just a little work this morning and had the rest of the day off 

How bout you?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 12, 2002)

Hey peoples


----------



## kuso (Nov 12, 2002)

Yo Peeps....whats up buddy? Haven`t seen you in awhile.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

yo...I'm here...let the whorring begin!


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

hello Lean'n............. good bye lean'n....... 

Hello everyone.......... missed you!

Burner, lay off the CLENBUTERX dosages (massive)  Your SCARING me with that amount!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

3ml isn't working any more...I just upped the dosage this morning..and I needed it....
I cannot take it again, as I will not be able to sleep tonight...
Actually, the label does say up to 5ml..which I havne't tried...too expensive.....


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

See, like any other supplement, the more you take and frequently, the more your body becomes used to it!  Aaah, the lovely of the supplement scam.  This is why I integrate coffee and even sometimes a speed stack once in awhile so that my dosage of Clen is lower.  Try coming off of it for a few days or a week! ( I know that sucks!) Substitute with a powerful caffeine!  Then, go back with Clen and it should be just as effective using the 3 ml dosage.  As for 5 ml.... that's just crazy.

Too bad you weren't taking the old formula of Clen!  That stuff was the bomb!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

I actually do not use it every day....
but I know what you mean baout not letting the bbody adapt to it. I was just real slow to get outta bed this morning...no time for coffee.....


----------



## Rissole (Nov 12, 2002)

whats clen ??


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

somehting you get in mexico on vacation...you can go to the doctor for a shot of pennicillan..clear it right up...


Actually, clen is short for clenbutrx. it is a liquid thermogenics. Sci-Fit has their product out calleed 'clen' and it is similiar, but not quite as potent.

http://www.vpxsports.com/liquid_clenbutrx.html


----------



## Rissole (Nov 12, 2002)

Lol... Thanks burner


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

that's what I am here for..alot of bs...alittle bit of knowledge...


----------



## Rissole (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Yo Peeps....whats up buddy? Haven`t seen you in awhile.


Sorry mate had to bail last night. The misses came home all hot under the collar   sha rite
Been busy again with house stuff. Went and found a new leather lounge    $1899 Which was good for the size and quality.
Catch up later.... gotta go work again


----------



## kuso (Nov 12, 2002)

So that means everything went through smoothly? ( contact I mean  )

Anyway buddy, I`m off to work too


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

what kind of leather couches did you get?
I got a sweet black sectional...with FOUR recliner chairs...I'm sucha bachelor!


----------



## kuso (Nov 12, 2002)

Hey burner.....still working eh??


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I actually do not use it every day....
> but I know what you mean baout not letting the bbody adapt to it. I was just real slow to get outta bed this morning...no time for coffee.....



I know what you mean, so that's why I have to MAKE time for Coffee!

Cold weather= good sleeping... it was hard for me to get up to go to the gym while in the northeast!


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> somehting you get in mexico on vacation...you can go to the doctor for a shot of pennicillan..clear it right up...
> 
> 
> ...




To add to this.  I DARE u to try IDSSPORTS KRANKER liquid!  Holy shit, I was going to get some rice from a chinese restaurant and mix it in!  In other words, it taste like crappy soy sauce....... and I didn't feel shit even with 4 ml!!!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

sniff sniff I smell a post whore disaster coming!  Watch the numbers!


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

here comes the onslaught!


----------



## Dero (Nov 12, 2002)

I'm watching,I'm watching...
What #s????
Funny I don't smell


----------



## Dero (Nov 12, 2002)

anything!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

Real funny!  I was browsing around in members pictures and walked the dog etc...

BTW, it's Commandment # 10- Create fake propoganda!


----------



## Dero (Nov 12, 2002)

I know that,I saw what you dug out of there...She's gwonna have your ass on a platter!!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

She's been on and I know she saw it.  As they say there is a calm before the storm.  Hell, the calm is already there... but I haven't felt a sprinkle!!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

Then again...................


----------



## Dero (Nov 12, 2002)

What are you doing here???
Go fill in your beer poll!


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> What are you doing here???
> Go fill in your beer poll!




My POLL?  Oh, you did it!  It's about time!  Hopefully you can pull a fader down faster than you can create a poll here... you Speaker Blow-er!    J/K!


----------



## Dero (Nov 12, 2002)

That is one thing I'm quit proud,
I'VE NEVER BLOWN A SPEAKER OR A HORN...

Ok,BOOTY COVERING TIME!!!
Blowing a speaker is an accoustical term...
Understand,IT????


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> That is one thing I'm quit proud,
> I'VE NEVER BLOWN A SPEAKER OR A HORN...
> 
> ...




Me neither but came very close! I peaked all faders into the red zone for 5 seconds while they were closing out their  encore song!  If the speakers blew... who would know until the next gig!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> So that means everything went through smoothly? ( contact I mean  )
> 
> Anyway buddy, I`m off to work too


Yeah contracts are good  Signed mortgage agreement yesterday. Doing round table final meeting next week i think.
Setlement date is the 30th, thats a Sat so i dont know what they'll do there, hopefully go for the Friday


----------



## Rissole (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> what kind of leather couches did you get?
> I got a sweet black sectional...with FOUR recliner chairs...I'm sucha bachelor!


Hmmm 3 seater and 2 singles
Unfortunately they dont recline but they sooooo soft and lay back ya dont need to recline


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 12, 2002)

Hello Whores!  (that's for DJD, Peets and Kuso!)


----------



## Rissole (Nov 12, 2002)

Comeon Lean  i haven't been whorin fer ages  
Just a slack arse i guess


----------



## Rissole (Nov 12, 2002)

Gotta go again 
Might be back tonight


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 12, 2002)

See ya' Peets!  Have a good one!  BTW, you are still a whore, even if you haven't posted in a while!


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

What's up Lean'n?  

Did you see the gay picture I posted.............. 2 men butt fuking?


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

sniff.... here comes a blast of whoredom!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> What's up Lean'n?
> 
> Did you see the gay picture I posted.............. 2 men butt fuking?



The one of you and mmasquirl?  No thanks!  Don't need to see that and be scarred for life!


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

No, of two guys and no stupid squirrels!


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

Go read the "Oh Crap thread"  A very special message just for you, Lean'n!


----------



## kuso (Nov 12, 2002)

hey lean....whats happening bro?


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

4:33 am and PW is back on........... but just for a second though!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

That was a long second....the way of the PW I guess


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

U.S. Releases Data on Nursing Homes 
(AP) - People can now get quality indicators on all 17,000 nursing homes in the United States, a new government effort to give families tools to make better decisions for loved ones. Beginning Tuesday, consumers could go to the government Web site http://www.medicare.gov/ or call 1-800-MEDICARE for information on such topics involving nursing homes as the prevalence of physical restraints at a facility or its percentage of residents with bed sores. Information on deficiencies found during annual inspections and complaint investigations is also being made available.


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

POSTED for JFFS!!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

Hey Trap-a-chain!  Be careful not to cut your arm off!

Stihl Inc. Has Recalled Chain Saws
Reason: Fuel can leak out of the chain saw's tank, which could cause 
a fire or injury hazard to 
consumers.
Distribution: Nationwide.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

LOL, I don't have any arms I type with my tongue, I wish you'ld a posted that two weeks ago


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

Hello all


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

I am feeling pretty good tonight, leg night at the gym coming


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

so I probably won't be feeling any good by tommorow night. But hey


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

dems da brakes.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

1-


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

2- (this one reminds me of dero he's got a perma cramp happenin)


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

3- (this one looks like mmafiter after a fight)


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

4- (this one looks like cliffster, judging by the posts he must be blind and unable to see what he is typing)


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

5- (this one looks like IT cause he's always red in the face from someone turning his posts into homosexual inuendos)


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

6- (this one looks like kuso, he just doesn't have a clue whats going on)


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

7-


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

8-


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

I haven't decided who the above two look like yet.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 13, 2002)

I'm guessing that this is you   

And this would be DJD    

And this is me


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

you...yes...but thats my hand bitch slapping you !!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> I'm guessing that this is you
> 
> And this would be DJD
> ...



Definitely not shaking!!!


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

1


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

2


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

freddy's coming for you


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

3


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

4


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

better lock your door


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

5


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

6


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

better get your crucifix


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

7


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

8


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

it's getting too late


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

9


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

10


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

I'm gonna repost all of this again!


----------



## Dero (Nov 14, 2002)

No wonder you are  getting so many posts/day.
Jeeze,imagine if everybody else would count  the great numerical conversations there would be around here...

How are 1 you...
followed by the next post 
Fine,thank 2 you...
How many 3 hours left...
Oh 4 about two more...
...


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Trap-isaurus *_
> you...yes...but thats my hand bitch slapping you !!!!!



Dats' pretty funny coming from the Queen of Bitches!


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> No wonder you are  getting so many posts/day.
> Jeeze,imagine if everybody else would count  the great numerical conversations there would be around here...
> 
> ...




That was taken from Nightmare on Elm street!    (minus the 9 and 10 part!)


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

Cobra Kai!


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

NEVER DIE!


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

Are my eyes serving me correct or is Trap off the 24 list??


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

"We shall fight on the beaches. We shall fight on the landing grounds. We shall fight in the fields, and in the streets, we shall fight in the hills. We shall never surrender!"


----------



## Dero (Nov 15, 2002)

Winston Churchill????


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

No, your in the music industry and well versed in groups.... what group used this speech to start a song off?

I'll give you a hint.  

Heavy Metal!


----------



## Dero (Nov 15, 2002)

I'm not really a Heavy Metal head...Hmmmmm...


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

Keep guessing!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

Slap-happy!

It was Iron Maiden


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

There was a time when
Broken hearts and broken dreams
Were over.
There was a place where
All you could do was
Wish on a four leaf clover.


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

But now is a new time
There is a new place
Where dreams just can't come true.
It started the day when I left you


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

I could never love again the way that I loved you
I could never cry again like I did when I left you
And when we said goodbye,
Oh the look in your eyes
Just left me beside myself without your heart
(without your heart)
I could never love again now that we're apart

VERSE 2:
When I was sorry
It was too late to turn around (turn around)
And tell you so.
There was no reason
There was no reason
Just a foolish beat of my heart.


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

FuQ Debbie Gibson!


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

A long, long time ago
I can still remember how that music used to
make me smile
And I knew that if I had my chance
I could make those people dance
And maybe they'd be happy for a while


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

Did you write the book of love
And do you have faith in God above
If the Bible tells you so
Now do you believe in Rock 'n' roll
And can music save your mortal soul
And can you teach me how to dance real slow


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

Well, I know that you're in love with him
'Cos I saw you dancin' in the gym
You both kicked off your shoes
Man, I dig those rhythm and blues

I was a lonely teenage broncin' buck
With a pink carnation and a pick-up truck
But I knew that I was out of luck
The day the music died
I started singing


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

EVERYONE SING...........EVEN YOU CANADIAN'S  and Japanese (residence)


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

Bye, bye, Miss American Pie Drove my Chevy to the levee
But the levee was dry And good old boys were drinkin' whiskey and rye Singing this'll be the day that I die
This'll be the day that I die


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

I met a girl who sang the blues
And I asked her for some happy news
But she just smiled and turned away
I went down to the sacred store
Where I'd heard the music years before
But the man there said the music wouldn't play

Well now, in the streets the children screamed
The lovers cried, and the poets dreamed
But not a word was spoken
Tho church bells all were broken
And the three men I admire the most
The Father, Son and the Holy Ghost
They caught the last train for the coast
The day the music died


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

We started singin'


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

Bye, bye, Miss American Pie
Drove my Chevy to the levee
But the levee was dry
And good old boys were drinkin' whiskey and rye
Singing this'll be the day that I die
This'll be the day that I die

Bye, bye, Miss American Pie
Drove my Chevy to the levee
But the levee was dry
And good old boys were drinkin' whiskey and rye
Singing this'll be the day that I die
This'll be the day that I die

We started singin'
We started singin'
We started singin'
We started singin' 

Madonna Lyrics | Biography | Other


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

MAdonna's video and version is BETTER!!!!!


----------



## seyone (Nov 15, 2002)

I still like the original by Don Mclean. but I must admit Madonna looks pretty good in the vid.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

geez, D-
You spent a whole page to song lyrics....
you friggin WHORE!


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

Yep, commandment rule # 11.  Think of a topic (long one) and post it when no one is around!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

kinda ironic. Since I told you that I hadn't gotten my samples yet
I just got their catalogue in the mail the other day...only if $$ weren't an issue.


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> kinda ironic. Since I told you that I hadn't gotten my samples yet
> I just got their catalogue in the mail the other day...only if $$ weren't an issue.



Then you must've got a sample then???


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

not yet. just the catalogue..at least so far. Haven't checked mail box in a couple days..too depressing...just bills in there..I do not even get publishers clearing house carp...


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I do not even get publishers clearing house carp...



You'll never get carp because they DON'T sell FISH!  

You'll get my samples soon enough though!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

Really? I thought they were expanding their operations.....
magazines, books, and now frozen fish...


um..make sure it's VPx smaples...your own 'samples' will not be necesary then...


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

Actually, the sandwich plastic thingy filled with what looks like spit that is in your package... guess again!



Of course it's going tobe VPX!  Although I should sent you IDS products instead!  Man, do they suck!   Great models though!  www.idssports.com


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

thnx for the heads up on the bag......give that to some newbie at the gym...tell him it's a bulking syrum....


Well...if IDS sucks...I have no need for them. Yep, models are hot. Now. if those(the models) are what yuo are referring to that suck, I'll take two and a new one every month from now on, please...


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> thnx for the heads up on the bag......give that to some newbie at the gym...tell him it's a bulking syrum....
> 
> 
> Well...if IDS sucks...I have no need for them. Yep, models are hot. Now. if those(the models) are what yuo are referring to that suck, I'll take two and a new one every month from now on, please...




About the syrum...... 


About the IDS models... my friend down here went to UCF and claims he did Taryn.  Hmmmn.. I almost believe him!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

proof is always good. tangable, reliable proof.
pictures...pictures would do nicely.


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

Naah.. he'd never do pictures, mind you her too!  Pictures are forever and sometimes those type of pictures are NOT good to keep!  Kind of like the picture I HAD of when I met APRIL HUNTER!    OR, do I have it!  Hmmmn... let me check!  I don't think I would post it though!  Naughty-Naughty!


----------



## Badger (Nov 16, 2002)

Come on now DJD if you have pics you MUST  post them.  You know that we are here for support and we will not be critical in any way.


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

I was looking and I can't find it!!!!!  Hmmnnn...........  I'll keep looking!  BTW, I look good in the picture (wearing a suit and stuff)  April looks hotter (no clothes on!)


----------



## Badger (Nov 16, 2002)

No more teasing    Find that pic!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

I'll do it later because I now have to REALLY look!


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

So what is everyone doing today?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

unlike you...I'm ACTUALLY at work...get to go to the gym after I get out of here if I still have the energy, then go work @ the club
till 2:30, then back here @ 0600......

Better win the powerball this evening...this whole having to work for an 'existance' is over rated.


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

I went to the gymn at 9 am.  Would you believe me if I said I was itching to get back into the workforce??


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

I actually would. 

If I actually won a large sum of money to where I didn't have to work anymore, I'd probably take a LONG vacation...then go and find a job I liked doing, as the $$ wouldnt be a concern...


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I actually would.
> 
> If I actually won a large sum of money to where I didn't have to work anymore, I'd probably take a LONG vacation...then go and find a job I liked doing, as the $$ wouldnt be a concern...



I'd own a strip joint!


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

now how do you like that suggestion?!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

That's a pretty good idea.
I think you need to hire me on as executive staff management.
I'd be the one to interview each applicant. I'd pump them until I would be satidfied they would be a great ASSet to your gentleman's club...


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> That's a pretty good idea.
> I think you need to hire me on as executive staff management.
> I'd be the one to interview each applicant. I'd pump them until I would be satidfied they would be a great ASSet to your gentleman's club...






In all seriousness I remembered one girl was called off stage because she was too loose!  Figure that one out!


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2002)

I can't figure out all the guests online in IM.  It's a crap load!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

yeah, it doesn't take much to register and say howdy....


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2002)

maybe their hiding from you???


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2002)

WOW, my numbers slipped incredibly!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

yeah, pal...you're blowing it...
this hasn't happened in a while....

Burner02 59 
w8lifter 45 
Badger 43 
davidjasondean 43 
lina 40 
Dero 36 
mmafiter 16 
Dr. Pain 15 
muscleathlete 12 
kuso


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 17, 2002)

whores


----------



## kuso (Nov 17, 2002)

Long time no see bitch! Whats happening?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 17, 2002)

nothin just hangin but i got my best friend back today


----------



## irontime (Nov 17, 2002)

Pops let you back on the computer? Groovy


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 17, 2002)

yep


----------



## irontime (Nov 17, 2002)

Good to see ya back bro! 
Now try staying this time


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 17, 2002)

i will


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 17, 2002)

howdy who ever is here


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 17, 2002)

hola


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 17, 2002)

howdy just dropped by to yes hello


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 17, 2002)

hello then lol how's your lady?


----------



## Dero (Nov 17, 2002)

Allo!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 17, 2002)

hey look it's derHo


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2002)

what's up ladies???


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2002)

hey CRASH!!!!  Are you here to help me get my numbers back up!  I've been slacking!


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2002)

with you guys all here, I can have a good chance of catching Prince, now!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 17, 2002)

yes, yes i will


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2002)

Oh shit!  Every whore past and present is back on!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2002)

Except Dero!


----------



## kuso (Nov 17, 2002)

I sure hope that "past" aint refering to me


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I sure hope that "past" aint refering to me




King's are never a past thing............. only when dethroned!  Like W8.

BTW, I finally passed her out like you all said I would!

As Bill Goldberg would say,

PRINCE!  Your NEXT!


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

prince has an excuse for having so many posts, he runs the place...you are just a whore djd!


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

and, that IS the truth!


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

Time for me to whore again!


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

what do u mean now, u've been whoring for the last hour!


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

That was just him whoring when he`s run out of other threads to whore in......this is a back up thread


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

lol, sneaky fella


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 18, 2002)

You should see him late at night when no-one is around, he has conversations with himself.  Posts a lot of one word shyt just to keep his numbers up!   Typical whore!


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

i think he needs help


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

Me too


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

meanwhile, i have posted like a hundred times in three hours


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

looks like you are learning 

I think DJD is pisses cuz w8 may have knocked him down to 4th last night....I think he`s now trying to blow her away lol


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

how'd she do that?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Me too



You need help or you think DJD needs help???


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

I think DJD needs help 

And she beat him by post whoring herself! I think she was only 1 or 2 above him though.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 18, 2002)

hola


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

where is this list??


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> what do u mean now, u've been whoring for the last hour!




Actually I have and haven't.  I've been tryiing to find a job that will fit my school schedule!  (See me bitchin' in the two word thread!)


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> That was just him whoring when he`s run out of other threads to whore in......this is a back up thread



ALWAYS the back up thread


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> You should see him late at night when no-one is around, he has conversations with himself.  Posts a lot of one word shyt just to keep his numbers up!   Typical whore!



Oh, you've noticed?  BTW, where the hell have you been?


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> looks like you are learning
> 
> I think DJD is pisses cuz w8 may have knocked him down to 4th last night....I think he`s now trying to blow her away lol




She has?  I didn't even noticed it!  Last night before I checked out, I saw you or Burner ahead of me!  (Notice how I didn't say on top or above me!  )


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> hola




What's up Crash???


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

Don`t worry dude,,,,you`ve killed her now


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

You guys like my avatar?


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Don`t worry dude,,,,you`ve killed her now




I haven't really posted tonight or today in that matter.  Are you sure?  Let me go check the numbers!


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

Oh yeah,

GOAL tonight!  


8,000!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

Think I'll get it??


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

only 14 a way, should do it easy


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

Oh shit!  Coleman is ahead!  

Kuso's getting his ASS whupped!    I don't count since I'm not focusing!  

I am currently looking for jobs etc.


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

where is this list???


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

Usually I have 4 to 5 browsers dedicated to IM.com but this time, I have 3 browsers open for different staffing agencies!


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> where is this list???




What?  Employment lists?


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

no..the one that says who has posted the most and all that


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

have u considered nightfilling at a supermarket to fit around ur schedule?


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

aSS WHIPPED?? pulllllllllease.....AT LEAST LET ME WHORE BEFORE i GET WHIPPED....i JUST GOT BACK ON ABOUT 20 MIN AGO AND AM TALKING ON aim....JUST W8 BUDDY :EVIL:


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

Opps   caps lock


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

go easy on a beginner eh kuso?


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

i'm only a young fella


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

and a fellow aussie


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

lol


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

that was directed at DJD buddy, not you


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 18, 2002)

Lean had a busy weekend and was without the internet all weekend!     Was a good weekend though.  Did you ever notice what a difference a REAL GOOD window makes in your house.  We put a new window in the kitchen (there was a jellousy  window)!  What a difference!  

PS a jellousy window are the windows that have like 9 panes of glass, each about 4 inches tall and crank out.  Do you know what I mean?


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> that was directed at DJD buddy, not you



phew, didn't want to take on a veteran


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> no..the one that says who has posted the most and all that




On the homepage of IM.com towards the bottom  "Top 10 posters  <<<<statistics>>>> and also if you click on Members button above, and then click on "Top 15 posters" and below that it will run each member post wise!


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

cheers


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> aSS WHIPPED?? pulllllllllease.....AT LEAST LET ME WHORE BEFORE i GET WHIPPED....i JUST GOT BACK ON ABOUT 20 MIN AGO AND AM TALKING ON aim....JUST W8 BUDDY :EVIL:



I'm waiting because I consider this a night off for me the last two days.  (Look at my numbers on the last 24 hours.... I'm off by 100!    )

I thougt TRAP was going to get me 3 days ago but then, he got promoted and suddenly, dropped off!

Promotion= Money
Posting=


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Lean had a busy weekend and was without the internet all weekend!     Was a good weekend though.  Did you ever notice what a difference a REAL GOOD window makes in your house.  We put a new window in the kitchen (there was a jellousy  window)!  What a difference!
> 
> PS a jellousy window are the windows that have like 9 panes of glass, each about 4 inches tall and crank out.  Do you know what I mean?




I thought you would be putting up winter windows ie. insulation....   Sounds like fun.  Did you go to the gym?


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

do u like cry if u get beaten?


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> cheers



Does this mean your leaving or drinking?


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Does this mean your leaving or drinking?



saying thanx, cheers has an extra meaning down here...that or i made an arse of myself and said the wrong word


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you would be putting up winter windows ie. insulation....   Sounds like fun.  Did you go to the gym?



Yes, it was a double pane glass, vynal case window!  Suited for winter (we removed the jellousy window).  The gym, where's that?  OH!  Yah, I went ...  right to the basement and worked out at home today!  Played hookey from work (actually took a vacation day!)


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> 
> 
> saying thanx, cheers has an extra meaning down here...that or i made an arse of myself and said the wrong word



OIC!  Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> OIC!  Thanks for the clarification!



no worries


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> Yes, it was a double pane glass, vynal case window!  Suited for winter (we removed the jellousy window).  The gym, where's that?  OH!  Yah, I went ...  right to the basement and worked out at home today!  Played hookey from work (actually took a vacation day!)



How was the weather up there in the past few days.  It snowed, didn't it?


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

Bumping threads, RULE!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 18, 2002)

guess who's back  i had to go watch the sapranos


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

Looks like know one gave a fuck you were back


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Looks like know one gave a fuck you were back



lol...harsh but true


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

Thought he needed a reality slap


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

haha, done with style too


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

1 post ahead of djd...must beat him while he's gone!


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

Looks like we have a new whore in town


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

reckon there's enough room?


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

Oh yeah.....anyone that can knock DJD off the top list is welome


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

good stuff...i am a uni student on hols with adsl...i am unbeatable lol...unless i go drinking


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

Doing well so far too 


Top 10 Posters - Last 24 Hours 

coleman 167 
davidjasondean 152


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> ...unless i go drinking



You mustn`t have been around long enough.....being drunk is the one time when you are forgiven for stupid meaningless post whoring....it`s the best time.


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

haha i'd rather be drunk with my mates in a pub than on a computer...ohwell, maybe when i get back from drinking then


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

Good point


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

do u get bundy rum over there?? it's my fav drink


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

Na....TBH I`ve never even had it....though I do have two bottles of it here I bought duty free


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

never had it?? it's like the most famous aussie rum...actually, is it the only aussie rum?


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

LOL....I know....I started drinking Vodka and Bourbon, and just stuck with it


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

bourbon is good...can only drink vodka with orange juice otherwise it's too harsh


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

Vodka and coke is great I think.....but you are right, bourbon is my staple drink


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

pre-mixed woodstock though


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

Dunno woodstock  premixed anything tastes pretty bad though.


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

The pre mixed JD was good though....but fucking expensive!!


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

anything above Jim Beam is too expesnive for us students


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

Jim Beam was my drink too....til I discovered JD and 4 roses  You guys get ripped off blind for alcohol though.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

ya fuq


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

GOOD MORNIN WHORES


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

Hey buddy!


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> You guys get ripped off blind for alcohol though.



hell yeah...bundy rum was cheaper in NZ than here!


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

LMAO....you poor bastards...its almost half price here


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

it's 20$ for a pint of J.D.  here


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

maybe cause only aussies like it they can charge what they want?


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

Sorry...I meant alcohol in general...I`ve never seen bundy here though


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

oh okay...well that pisses me off even more!!!


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

do they have hahn premium or crown lagers or anything like that over there?


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

Sorry dude....I know they have a shit load of different beers, but I`m only drinking Whisky, Bourbon, Vodka, and some Japanese stuff.


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

that's cool...jap stuff any good?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

sake?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

or however you spell it


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

Sake I don`t like....but Shouchuu is the fucking stuff to get plastered on lol....killer hangovers though


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

what  is shanoabughjagag or whatever?


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> what  is shanoabughjagag or whatever?



what are u on??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

do you really wanna know? jk

i couldn't remeber the name so i just wrote out jiberish


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

Kinda like a cross between white wine, and vodka...........drink it straight and it varies from about 18% up to vodka level


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

sounds like a fun little drink


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

sounds good


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

It is.....til the morning   LOL


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

they also sometimes mix it with green peaches and sugar...tastes alright, but more of a chicks drink cuz its so sweet.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

madori sours are good


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

couldn't be seen drinking that then!


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

Never....not bad as a pre drink before heading out though


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

saves u some cash


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

Sure does


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

my favorite is a bloody mary cause they are spicy i'm a spicy food freak


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

have i got 250 in 24 hours yet


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

that all?


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

not quite, but almost 

CRASH...its not that high, but he hasn`t done any of the (     .     ) posts like djd was doing today


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

hahaha ( . ) DJD is truely a whore


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

do dots count?? that's just slack


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

you tell me


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

yep


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> do dots count?? that's just slack



I don`t think they count at all...thats not true whoring IMO


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

slacker


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

yes it is watch


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

...


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

it should be at least a proper sentance


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

I think so too


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

the man ran far


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

the man ran far.*


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

where'd he run to?


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

who`s he running from?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

the store


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> who`s he running from?



nazi vampires


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

why isn't he driving, it's faster


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

in america?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

he's blind.


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

does he run into poles then? he can't be getting away too fast


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

no france


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> does he run into poles then? he can't be getting away too fast



guide dog


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

why is he running to the store?


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

BRB


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

to get away from the nazi vampires who are tealing his dogs food


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

do they sell garlic there or somethin


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

no dog food


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

why won't the vampires go in the store after him


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

they are also blind


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

so how r they chasing him? do they have guide bats/


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

no bats have that sonar thing or whatever


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

so how do the vampires chase him?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

vampires can turn into bats


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

what dog food is he buying


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

alpo?


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

why doesn't he just shot the bats


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

can't aim he's blind


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

oh yeah


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

poor blind dude


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

i wonder how he figured out nazi vampires were stealing his dog's food


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

talking dog


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

this dog is my hero


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

he jusy wanted lunch


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

over 100 posts in front of djd..reckon i'm safe?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

i think so i wonder how many posta i got in the last hour


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

how often does the list update?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

everytime someone posts


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

Not enough


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

djd just went from 152 posts to 150!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

they are dropping off from yesturday


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

oh i see


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

dam i got a long day of sleepin and eating tomorrow so i better get to bed so you all later


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

cya man


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

Top 10 Posters - Last 24 Hours 
coleman 270 
kuso 160 
davidjasondean 148


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> 1 post ahead of djd...must beat him while he's gone!



Remember, as I told Kuso, I was not in any post whore mood.  I was actually searching jobs in Florida and sending out resumes via online and searching companies more in particular.

Just let me know what day you'd like to compete.  I am all game!

Actually, nahh.......... I was supposedd to give the top whore spot to Trap but he's off to his new job position and hopefully me as well.

Actually, I may be taking a trip again, soon!


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

*Just a reminder of what you said at around 11 pm my time* 



> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> aSS WHIPPED?? pulllllllllease.....AT LEAST LET ME WHORE BEFORE i GET WHIPPED....i JUST GOT BACK ON ABOUT 20 MIN AGO AND AM TALKING ON aim....JUST W8 BUDDY :EVIL:






> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> Top 10 Posters - Last 24 Hours
> ...



*My reply was that I was barely posting due to job search etc....  let me reiterate* 

YOU GOT YOUR ASS WHOOPED!


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_




But, remember, your ALWAYS "KING" here.  Trust me, I have no plans of toppling over you.  Toppling is not defined as sex, Dero so BTFU!  

BTFU= Back the Fuck up


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 19, 2002)

Well whores, the time has come!  I bid you all .... ahhhh.... good bye!  See ya later!


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

cya lean


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

how did you guys get in here?

Wow, I see you posted another 200.  Very impressive!


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

lol, thanx mate


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

555....very good stamina bro


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

might go for a run tonight...other than that no plans...might get to 1000 posts by end of tomorrow


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

LMAO....good luck man


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

worth a try!


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

I`ll be back around 9 ish your time to give you a hand


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

excellent


----------



## kuso (Nov 20, 2002)

You been quite while I was gone?? lol


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

went and saw the bourne identity after putting it off for a while


----------



## kuso (Nov 20, 2002)

what was it like?


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

great action scenes, but the plot was rooted


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

is it on video yet?
I saw a hacked copy..and it was hard to watch...looked good though..


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2002)

off to another interview!  Pfffffft!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

stick around...when this site takes over your soul...and your posting #'s have shot through the roof...(take a lookat dave's #'s and you'll understand) then you to will know the meaning of a true post whore.
buddists have Zen, we have post whoredom...


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2002)

And Burner is the BIGGEST whore, too!  Take lessons from HIM!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

don't kid yerself, pal....look at the numbers! The data doesn't lie!


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2002)

I know I know!  He He!  My numbers are slacking!!

Hey, I rented 4 videos so I may not be online afterall tonight (or at least PW, that is!)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

whatcha get?


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2002)

you ready for this??


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2002)

Windows 95.... for a potential job!  (I forgot all the shitty things about 95! 

Win 98

The easiest way to Master DOS!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

don't forget the pop corn!
what the hell kinda business is still running 95?

I know what you mean....I've forgotten alot about them too....


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2002)

It's some type of flooring company that is looking for online representatives... it'll work good with school and it pays OK.

Or, there is a help desk position for a real estate office but I have to also master 95 etc.    This video better refresh my memory!!I could be PW here instead!


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2002)

BTW, i also got the movie, "Taps".  he he!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

classic!
"it's fuqqing beautiful, man!"
-Tom Cruise


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2002)

Real nice ending scene!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 20, 2002)

Hey boys just thought i'd say g'day. Cant hang round for long


----------



## kuso (Nov 20, 2002)

hay buddy, hows things? Just about to take off for work too


----------



## Rissole (Nov 20, 2002)

Busy matey, Been helpin some friends put a pool in, training, practicing, new house shit, and trying to be a great dad....
Bloody hard work!!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 20, 2002)

Time to go............. again...........


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

yeah, yeah...you keep saying that..and here you are!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 20, 2002)

I'm on my morning tea break...


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

g'day peetrips


----------



## Rissole (Nov 20, 2002)

How's goin Coleman??


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> I'm on my morning tea break...


seriously? having crumpets with that?
(we were just talking about that this morning here at work! One of my guys's mother's is English and he lived in England for a while. He gave us some pointers on how they did it with all ettoquette and all..)


----------



## Rissole (Nov 20, 2002)

I say fuq off but its the wrong thread... I'm pure Auzzie convict mate 
I'm havin rice cakes and cottage cheese.. I usually call my break smoko'


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

how 'bout 'sod off then?


rice cakes and cottage cheese? WOW..can I have some? ick?

do you putntobasco in your cottage cheese? Good stuff. Zesty!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 20, 2002)

Bush wacker!!
Yes very ick!!!!!
I add a bit of jam *sorry jelly * for some flavour
Time up gotta go again back in 2hrs 20mins fer lunch


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

i'm good mate, yourself?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

later!
bush wacker...I like the sound of that....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

..it's all in the delivery...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

holy crap, coleman! You are tearing it up on post count today!


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

it was over 300 yesterday


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

that makes you a whore among whores!
Dave should be jealous!


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

he reckons he will be impressed if i get 450 in a day


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> that makes you a whore among whores!
> Dave should be jealous!



Jealous............. no!  Congratulatory?  Yes.... PRINCE - KUSO DETHRONING.......YES.  Whose in line to help me?!?  COLEMAN is with his mega posting!


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2002)

However, I AM going out tonight to whoop it up!    I have a LIFE, now!  Wow!


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

haha congrats djd! am working and then going out drinking tonight/afternoon according to the time on here...and beach tomorrow...could be a one day post wonder?? hope not


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2002)

I'm back and ready to


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2002)

have digital camera


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2002)

anyone want pictures?


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

of what


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

Of vomit.


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

ummm...no


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2002)

Ummmmm coleman you been on here all day??


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

hahaha no...just last half hour


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2002)

you were on this morn..... did you just get back on??
how's your training going??


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

i am not doing weights anymore...i am just running and doing push ups / sit ups to lose weight...how urs?


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

starting to get too big


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2002)

Slowly  I still weigh 87kg but im down to 16%bf
Trying some new protiens to aid muscle building $87 for just under a kilo


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2002)

Tribulus is the shit too 
I FEEL INVINCIBLE


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

u'd wanna hope it works! and it's bf that really matters not weight


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2002)

True but muscle mass is the go for me.... i want to compete in Sept 
More muscle mass = more fat burning while your doing nothing too!!
You can look awesome being light and ripped though


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

lol..i hate being big and not ripped...cause i know i have more muscle but it doesn't show through! but on hols now, so hopefully will have more time to lose weight...even if it's just a walk


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2002)

We got this shit at the health food shop for $20 "Microgenics, thermoslim" it works awesome for losing bf and cheap as too
I think it just boosts your metabolism and keeps it working for longer  the good gear


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

where to get it from?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2002)

Try any health food shop..
Whats your stats?? Height, weight, aprox bf?


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

6 foot 2, 103 kilograms, bf not exactly sure...prolly between 21-24%

arms and chest is pretty good...but legs need a lot of work


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2002)

Your a frikin monster for your age 
Work them legs at home if you need too bro... do squats... a small child on the shoulders helps (go down come back up 1/4 go down and up... killer)
Keeps workin at it mate you'll get there


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

cheers, just gotta make sure i don't drink too much and waste all the effort!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2002)

Hmm yes ive had a few Vodka cruisers 2nite


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

working tonight and going out drinking


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2002)

What ya doin fer work... Whatch them girls... is schoolies still on up there??


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

i am nightfilling at coles...schoolies is still on...heading down tomorrow to take a look at the talent


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2002)

Hmmm coles ehh?? Coleman, coles, coleman, coles *trippy* 
Touch my daughter i'll break booth yer f*$%in arms


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

it's a deal...so every girl i met i will say "are u peetrips daughter"


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2002)

Naa dont worry mate my girls only 7  You go for your life 
Just do it the right way


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2002)

What a great pick up line though


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

lol, can't lose

honestly, keep your daughter away at all costs when she finishes! it's insane


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2002)

Yeah i was plannin that...
Have you seen that movie about it 
No morals at all.......
I think we'll do a nice family O/S trip when she finishes for a reward


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

haven't seen it....it is mostly the pricks coming back for like their 5th time that cause trouble...there have been 3 stabbings this yr apparently...guy got his throat slit as well


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2002)

Hmmm nice....
Are you just north of the G/C???


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

yeah...live in middle of brisbane


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2002)

Ahhh too easy i'm comin through that way in about April.
Goin to see my bro, he lives in Mosman.
Have to call in for a brewski or 2


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

sure thing  where u at?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2002)

Near Toukley, About 20mins north of Gosford...
Mid coast NSW... I remember calling you a cane toad a while ago


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2002)

Wher'd ya go nancy boy??
I gotta go... Survivors' about to start. I think this is the one when Erin goes... mmmmmmmm.... Erin....


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 21, 2002)

Posting


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

posting what


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 21, 2002)

nothing

 i am bored


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

go play a game?
Have you tried Americas Army game? Wicked good stuff!


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

hello everyone


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

dude!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2002)

Do you know that word means, camels penis??


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

what means 'camel penis'?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2002)

dude!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

are you sure about that? Does it say so in the websters 
dic-tionary?

I thought it was a western cowboy term. 
So...if I go to a dude ranch...I ma not going to a cowboy type thing? I am going to a camel dick ranch?


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

what is it, Burner?  I know what a camel toe is!


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

sorry peetrips, realised i was a bit late for work!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

I've seen a few camel toes....


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

Pervert!


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

Life goes on


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

seems that way


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 21, 2002)

What up Dude!  LOL!


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

i'm good, yourself?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 21, 2002)

SSDD!  Thank God it's Friday!  Whoooooo!


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

i've spent all day at the beach!! i love summer holidays


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 21, 2002)

Beach?  What's that?  Been so long I don't remember what one looks like.  Too fuqin cold here now!


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

not even into summer and it's at least 30 degrees celcius...beaches are treasured


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> not even into summer and it's at least 30 degrees celcius...beaches are treasured



Don't know what that makes it here - I'll just say cold.  It's like 35 degrees F.

Ahhh, the beach......


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

yes, that's a great thing!  The Beach!  I wish I was there!  Wait, I am!


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

so no one is here


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

so i will post whore by myself


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

but only have half an hour until i have to start getting ready for work


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

i stack shelves at night for coles supermarkets


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

not great pay, but it's my first job


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

just some extra cash over the hols, might try and get a job at a video store when lectures start back up again


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

it's not a bad job, wear whatever i want, only 3/4 hour shifts...most ppl 18-30 so i fit in well


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

but all they mostly talk about is xbox and PS2 stuff


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

why can't we talk about sports? or movies or something?


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

and they play the shittest music ever


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

all the generic pop stuff that blends over the night to make you think you just heard one long song


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

i reckon if they played proper rock or dance or more intense music, then we'd work harder and faster to keep up with the tempo


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

maybe there is some research out there i can show the boss to prove it


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

like when u listen to cool music when u r working out, you work harder and push yourself more...why not at work


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

it just makes good sense


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

lol, that reminds me of the movie wag the dog, great film


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

isn't robert de niro an awesome actor


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

i loved analyze this also..who would have thought a mafia actor could do comedy work as well


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

i wonder if mafia members watch mafia films


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

and like go "no no no, he pistol whipped him totally the wrong way, it's meant to be like...whatever is the proper way to pistol whip someone"


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

do the mafia even really exist anymore


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

i know there are triads in japan though


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

but i learnt that from lethal weapon, so maybe it's all bollocks


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

are they like the only films danny glover ever made??


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

i mean mel gibson has done tonnes of other films but i have never seen another danny glover film


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

i wonder why mel gibson hasn't won an oscar


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

same with robin williams...he was awesome in good will hunting...so was matt damon


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

how good was the talented mr ripley for a film!


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

there need to be more intellectual films like that rather than just action films like the one or xXx i reckon


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

i'd ask everyone what they think, but no one else is here


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

the little aussie battler all on his lonesome


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

nearly 800 posts now


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

but djd gets that like every week, so it's nothing special


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

i wonder where the big fella is


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

oh well, i will continue to do my lonesome whoring


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

di du know that pi sqaured is equal to earth's gravity at the equater...how freaky is that


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

well, at least i think it's interesting


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

prolly no one else does


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

bu ti'll get over it


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

and the moon is moving further away from earth by 3 cm a year


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

and the earth's rotational speed is slowing...the two are related


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

physicsists have taught us so much


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

too bad most of em have no personality


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

well, it's about time to get ready for work


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

been good chatting with myself


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

hope i have a good night and enjoy the weekend


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

bugger, 2 short of 800 posts


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

hang on.. wait a sec


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

there...that's better


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

I guess it's my turn to talk...........


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

Today, the GF had two teeth pulled


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

and she tried to show me!


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

OK, I'm going to eat TOMATO SOUP now!


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

Hello anyone that's out there!


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

Has anyone seen RYKE?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2002)

Well Coleman i am impressed


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2002)

You are looking like a whore to be contended with


----------



## DumbDave (Nov 22, 2002)

HI YA DAVE


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2002)

Look out DJD's gotta new friend 
Welcome to IM DD


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 22, 2002)

Naw it is just me BIGSS75


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 22, 2002)

I made that name back when i use to ripp on him in the chat room


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

Aaahhhhhhh hell no!  You brought back that user name, Bigss!  


You are too much!


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

actually if I remember correctly, Kuso and I used to trick you and bring in another name without creating a whole new fake account....  you still haven't figured out how to do that yet?


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

is that why buff jay is now trap-isaurus??


----------



## Dero (Nov 22, 2002)

Hmmmm,looks like Coleman is in for the evening(here and day there)... 
Slowly taking over ALL the threads!!!
Nuthing to do this saturday????
He,he...


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

lol, need to take my dog for a walk soon and watch some daytime sport


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

Bang Bang!


----------



## Dero (Nov 22, 2002)

Or should this be knock,knock?


Who's there?


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

Never!  Just shoot uninvited!


----------



## Dero (Nov 22, 2002)

Grrrrrrrrrr...I hate guns!!! 
Put it away!!!


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

Guns aren't cool?  Don't you hunt as well as own a farm?  (Refering to the farm thread poll)


----------



## Dero (Nov 22, 2002)

For the record...NO and NO!!!


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

so what the heck are you doing tonight?  It's the WEEKEND!  Time to go out and have some fun!


----------



## Dero (Nov 22, 2002)

Hmmmm...Let's see  ,I have shows throughout the whole weekend(yes saturday AND sunday) therefore,I need to rest.
You should know what showbizz is all about!!! 
What 'bout ya????


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

Hey peoples


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2002)

Hey K


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2002)

Shpeekin of guns my sons shooting me in the "tummy" right now


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

What happening other than the wounds?? You been busy recently eh!?


----------



## Dero (Nov 22, 2002)

Hmmm,be shot in da belly...
NUMOURUS times?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2002)

My daughters got a ballet concert on tonight, (gotta go in 1/2) and goin out after that as well.
Had 2 good posting stints the last couple of days and you were no where to be seen
Berry sad.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Hmmm,be shot in da belly...
> NUMOURUS times?


Multiple gut wounds ..... need paramedics now..... fading ... call 911................... Ooooo


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

UM....don`t want to shock you or anything buddy, but 911 wont get you anything in Oz


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2002)

I actually think theres a recorded msg now to tell you wrong number cause of all the American cop and rescue shows we had


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

he's delirious in his pain!


----------



## Dero (Nov 22, 2002)

So what do you have to dial when you have an emergency?


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

you recovered fast


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

i will find out


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2002)

000


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

000


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

it's the normal telstra chick "your call could not be connected, check the number and try again"


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2002)

LOOK OUT IT'S WHORE CITY


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

alright dudes.....be leaving in a few minutes so happy whoring


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Hmmmm...Let's see  ,I have shows throughout the whole weekend(yes saturday AND sunday) therefore,I need to rest.
> You should know what showbizz is all about!!!
> What 'bout ya????




I have nothing planned for once in my life on this weekend.  sounds like PW'ing for me?!?!?!


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

cheers kuso


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2002)

Same K gotta go


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

have good one guys


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

what's up Coleman?


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

just chillin out...there's a cricket match on too...but u guys prolly don't know much bout that eh


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

how r u?


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> just chillin out...there's a cricket match on too...but u guys prolly don't know much bout that eh




Is it like Bocce ball?


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> how r u?




Getting ready to go out soon and will probably be out till' 4 am!


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

don't klnow what bocce ball is...it is a lot like basball...except they don't through the ball but bowl it overarm...u really need to watch it to understand it


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> don't klnow what bocce ball is...it is a lot like basball...except they don't through the ball but bowl it overarm...u really need to watch it to understand it




Explain... we have time.


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

they have three pieces of wood behind them that if get knocked over they are out...they get out by having these knocked over by a ball, if they get cuahgt or run out...but to run them out the stumps need to be knocked over as well.


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

and they don't have bases...and the field is circular so they can hit behind them as well


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

there are two batsmen at a time, and they run from opposite ends of a pitch 22 yards long...and every time they complete a length of the pitch...they get 1 run


----------



## Dero (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> alright dudes.....be leaving in a few minutes so happy whoring


Say HI to all the animals!!!
Later Bro!!!


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

and each team gets two innings...an innings is completed when 10 wickets fall...a wicket is an out...or when a team declares...they do this when they think they have enough of a lead to make sure they don't lose


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

Oh yeah!  I have seen that!


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

it's hard to explain...but each match is meant to go for five days...so if u watch one test match u can pretty much pick up all there is to know


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

it's the biggest summer sport in australia...for one day games...the scoring is much quicker and only one inning per team...most games will sell out...and the MCG, the biggest cricket ground in australia...will usually have 110 thousand ppl there


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

It must be rough out there!


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

i can't remember who was playing...but i once was in a pub and refused to leave until i saw a home run...took over an hour!!!


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

That sport is that awesome, I take it???


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

we love it, and america is pretty much the only country once ruled by england that doesn't play it.

sachin tendulkar, the best indian player, is considered a god over there by the over 1 billion ppl who live there...but no american would have heard of him probably


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

So how is the SHARK situation over there?


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

there is prolly one shark related death a year...it's not a problem at all


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

i gotta run, have a good one djd


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

Attachment... JFTFOI!


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

see ya later, coleman


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

almost time to go drinking!!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Attachment... JFTFOI!


Where is your cottage?


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

I believe that was overseas... Ireland?  (guessing)


Cottage was a title I was going to use and say that this is where Crash lives now after his incident!    Of course I was joking!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 23, 2002)

HEY COLEMAN...
That was the worst explanation of cricket i have eva heard....
Like this:
You have two sides, one out in the field and one in. Each man that's in the side that's in goes out, and when he's out he comes in and the next man goes in until he's out. When they are all out, the side that's out comes in and the side thats been in goes out and tries to get those coming in, out. 

Sometimes you get men still in and not out. When a man goes out to go in, the men who are out try to get him out, and when he is out he goes in and the next man in goes out and goes in. There are two men called umpires who stay all out all the time and they decide when the men who are in are out. When both sides have been in and all the men have out, and both sides have been out twice after all the men have been in, including those who are not out, that is the end of the game


----------



## HunkaChunk (Nov 23, 2002)

G'Day how's things?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 23, 2002)

Hey Hunka Good to see you got my msg
Where are you from


----------



## HunkaChunk (Nov 23, 2002)

Hey Peetrips,

The 'Gong. How about you?

I am pretty new to this board and the whole area of health, nutrition and body building so I have been very impressed with the wealth of info here.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 23, 2002)

Yeah good eh!!
I'm for Toukley about 20mins North of Gosford
By your profile you and me are alike (31 with 2 kids )


----------



## HunkaChunk (Nov 23, 2002)

I haven't heard of Toukley, but I don't get out of the Wollongong/Nowra/Sydney area much.

31 and 2 kids hey, poor bastard!!  

So how do you use this website, are you seriously into body building or just have an interest in these sorts of topics?

When I turned 30, I realised I was a fat git, 112kg and 185cm tall. Over the last year I have lost 24kg, and over the last 6 months I have started doing weights and have been quite impressed with the lumps and bumps appearing in my arms and chest. I am still looking to shake off the rest of my abdominal fat and add a bit more muscle.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 23, 2002)

So hard to train people to be good whores


----------



## Rissole (Nov 23, 2002)

Yeah mate im into it i'll post a cut to my pics
In Jan i was 80kg 173cm about 22.5% body fat
Im now 87kg and have 16% bf
Isnt it awesome to see your body change (what does the wifey think?)
I can be a long road to tread at times but the guys on this board are great They'll help you along no worries


----------



## Rissole (Nov 23, 2002)

Dis me 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11862


----------



## HunkaChunk (Nov 23, 2002)

Yeah the Wifey is as impressed as I. Even my mates are starting to show some interest.

I haven't got any pics, but I am going to do one on Dec 4 which is exactly 12 months since I started the long road to "Buffdom".

It's hard not to get a bit vain about yourself when you keep looking at things changing.

I am new to boards as well, is a psot whore someone that sends out heaps or posts? If so, why do it?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 23, 2002)

Its funny how the blokes are the ones that give you the verbal recoginition for what you do eh?? "gee you lookin good mate" "Caw look at them bi's, let me feel em" *piss off fag* "go on then give is a flex"
They could do the same thing if they got off their lazy ass and did something.
Nothin wrong with being proud of the way you look Hunka (specially after you been FAT)
Post whorin's all the go  Why?.... Why not? 
Its just about postin crap. I shoulda done this post in about 5 or 6 But if your really good about 50


----------



## HunkaChunk (Nov 23, 2002)

That's very true, it's never the hot babes that want to squeeze your muscles  

Thanks for chatting mate, I have to run now but I am online and here often so I would love to talk more next time I can catch you.

Seeya Dude


----------



## Rissole (Nov 23, 2002)

Seeya Hunka Next time
I should hit the hay


----------



## Rissole (Nov 23, 2002)

Damn it


----------



## Rissole (Nov 23, 2002)

Only 13 more posts for 1500


----------



## Rissole (Nov 23, 2002)

I gotta before bed


----------



## Rissole (Nov 23, 2002)

Do you mind chattin with me then Peet?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 23, 2002)

No not at all!! You seem like a really nice bloke


----------



## Rissole (Nov 23, 2002)

Thanks mate, How was your daughters concert?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 23, 2002)

It was great she almost made me cry she was soooo cute
And she knew all the moves


----------



## Rissole (Nov 23, 2002)

You sound like a very proud dad


----------



## Rissole (Nov 23, 2002)

You can say that again!! *chest goes out*


----------



## Rissole (Nov 23, 2002)

How was all them bigger girls


----------



## Rissole (Nov 23, 2002)

Skin tight leotards.... Camel toe flying everywhere....
The misses is gonna cop it when she gets home


----------



## Rissole (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## Rissole (Nov 23, 2002)

Only 1 to go bro


----------



## Rissole (Nov 23, 2002)

And there it is thank you all and goodnight


----------



## Rissole (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## kuso (Nov 23, 2002)

You poor sob


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 23, 2002)

Whats up fellow post sluts, long time no chat


----------



## kuso (Nov 23, 2002)

Where the fuck you been? lol


----------



## coleman (Nov 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> HEY COLEMAN...
> That was the worst explanation of cricket i have eva heard....
> Like this:
> ...



okay then, that is the most hilarious explaination ever!! it seems friggin confusing, but it's spot on lol


----------



## coleman (Nov 23, 2002)

hey kuso, u a cricket fan?


----------



## coleman (Nov 23, 2002)

seems kuso is being a rude prick and ignoring me


----------



## coleman (Nov 23, 2002)

wow, me an elite member! how cool is that!


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## coleman (Nov 23, 2002)

g'day djd, how r ya?


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Trap-isaurus *_
> Whats up fellow post sluts, long time no chat



WTF have you been?!?!  Hanging out with Bigss in CO?


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

Hey Coleman!

I won't ignore you like Kuso is!    He's probably eating meal # 10 (Cooking)

Nothing much.  Got in around 3 instead of 4 am last night!


----------



## coleman (Nov 23, 2002)

still a pretty big night! did u get pissed?


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

Get pissed?  At what??


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

PFTFOI!


----------



## Dero (Nov 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> PFTFOI!


HUH???


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 23, 2002)

GOOD DAY to all


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> HUH???




Posting for the Fuk of  it!


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

what's up Bigss?  Are you going to post one post and jet out?!?!


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 23, 2002)

No i got a good five mins.


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 23, 2002)

what u up to


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

Have to go cash a check and run an errand (Grocery)


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

I'm actually also browsing MM.com and see all the member that are here and there is some strange stuff with the old links.  Like if their were modifications etc.  Somehow, the links that the members put on their www button links back to MM.com's homepage!  

Mighty clever!


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

However, I could be just "wrong" ?


----------



## Dero (Nov 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Posting for the Fuk of  it!


OH,I see...Pretty hard to keep up with ALL of these acronyms!!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> No i got a good five mins.


Howdy BIGGS


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

Back on again!


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

and again!


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 23, 2002)

howdy


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

What are you up to??


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 23, 2002)

getting ready to sleep


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

I'm in the midst of upgrading two computers so I'll be signing off for a few!  Talk to you again, soon!


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 23, 2002)

goodnight DJD


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

I'm back on the "other" computer!  It's FASTER!!!


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

that means............ more posts!


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

Aaah!  No one and it's scary and I think I'll be lonely and will not post no more!


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

I think my head is spinning and no, I have not been drinking!


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

I just went trhought the archieves of the open chat from the day it started to the 100 thread...  I feel DIZZY!


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

world is spinning!!!


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

I saw some guy named, "Game 2001" or something like that made me laugh but then I got nauseous!


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

Me need sleep.... lots of sleep!


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

Oooh, Sunday is Roadhouse Grill day!  Yummm! Gotta do a gals resume!


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

PICTURES!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> You poor sob


All i had to do was stay on another 12mins


----------



## coleman (Nov 24, 2002)

i just want 900 posts


----------



## coleman (Nov 24, 2002)

then i will piss off for the night


----------



## coleman (Nov 24, 2002)

getting closer


----------



## coleman (Nov 24, 2002)

nearly there!!! i can nearly touch it!


----------



## coleman (Nov 24, 2002)

CONGRATS COLEMAN!!! U made it, now piss off...cya guys


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 24, 2002)

post count+


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

Sunday is FUNday.........  I think?


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

An interesting Sunday it twas!


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

Studying for now!


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

Nina is up on my webpage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Whoooooooooooo hooooooooooooooo!


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

Gollllllllllllllldddddddddbbbbbbbbbbberrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggg!


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

Hello and goodbye!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

dude!
Won't be on much this week...have my MCSA exam this week...haveta actually study....


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2002)

OK, dude.

Listen, did you get your samples from me, yet??


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2002)

OK, dude.

Listen, did you get your samples from me, yet??


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

Nope, not yet, will check mail tonight!

ok...you are an administer of a win2k network...your whole enterprise is horked, what do you do?


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2002)

Call you and re-ask what "horked" means!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 25, 2002)

hola


----------



## cornfed (Nov 25, 2002)

Hey, crash, how the hell are ya, needle dick?


----------



## Dero (Nov 25, 2002)

Eh,guys!!!


----------



## cornfed (Nov 25, 2002)

Damn Canadians  

j/k, bud


----------



## Dero (Nov 25, 2002)

Damned Yanks!!!
He,he...Me too!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Hey, crash, how the hell are ya, needle dick?




i'm doin good cornnuts, how you been holdin up?


----------



## cornfed (Nov 25, 2002)

Eh, everything but training has been pretty sh!tty, how 'bout you?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

damn, for a guy whose beenBANNED form using the computer..how the HELL are yor post #'s STILL higher than mine??!?!?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 25, 2002)

why so shitty boyfriend problems again?


----------



## Dero (Nov 25, 2002)

you're not suppose to say that he's here!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> damn, for a guy whose beenBANNED form using the computer..how the HELL are yor post #'s STILL higher than mine??!?!?



magic?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> you're not suppose to say that he's here!!!




who cornuts bf? kuso's here? what?


----------



## cornfed (Nov 25, 2002)

Crash, 
naw ...  I had an ugly breakup (w/ her)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 25, 2002)

really what'd you do now?


----------



## cornfed (Nov 25, 2002)

didn't do fuqqin' didly shit.
She just decided that she didn't want to be tied down in a relationship after a few years but wouldn't tell me for a month or 2 and just made my life hell, but yeah, she blames it on me that I was a 'lil upset  

 bitch


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 25, 2002)

after a few years!?!!!!???!????!!!!!!! couldn't she have told you that at the begining? could of saved you some time


----------



## cornfed (Nov 25, 2002)

Damn straight.  I wasted appr 4yrs of my fuqqin life on her 
And when I said that to her, she said "I don't see it as a waste".
I wish I woulda' spoken my mind and said, "yeah, look at all the free food, clothes and rides you got, not to mention 24hr/day emotional support/love and dammit the uhhhh...well you know "
Shit... am I ranting?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 25, 2002)

ranting well maybe a little but theres a good fuckin reason

what i woulda said: 


"I don't see it as a waste".

cause you are a fuckin idiot  

i mean com'on thats just plain boneheaded for her to say that


----------



## cornfed (Nov 25, 2002)

Did I mention that she wanted to still be "the best  of friends"


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 25, 2002)

"i just ripped your heart from your chest and any chance of you loving another girl like you did me is over but can we still be friends?"  that sounds more like it doesn't it?


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> why so shitty boyfriend problems again?



  Not nice!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Not nice!


i was actully pretty proud of that burn


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2002)

but of course, maestro.... we missed that from you!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Call you and re-ask what "horked" means!



polite way of saying, 'fuqqed up'


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2002)

Hello


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2002)

Well if no one wants to talk to me then


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

well, hello, and a hearty and warm felt   to you too, buddy!
How's the leg?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2002)

Really feels like a pulled muscle cant straighten my leg out properlly Not painfull though


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

get much sympathy from the significant other...or given 'the look'...


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2002)

She was at work when i did it, She was FREAKIN 
But shes a good girl, much sympathy (no root though  )
My 7 year old girl is the drama queen 'are you ok daddy, can i get you anything daddy, does it hurt daddy' The list goes on... 
Its great to be loved


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2002)

Damn thing keeps weepin from the bottom of the cut 
And i was suppossed to go to the gym yesterday


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

...and you'll never live that down....
You'll be celebrating your 45th anniversary and your wife will bring it up:
Remember way back when you almost blew your dang fool leg off?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2002)

Yeah i think she might have a list up her sleeve, it's starting to poke out a bit  (the list that is)
You got any major injuries burner??


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

I tooka chip outta my hip when I was a kid..pretending I was Evil Kaneevil..


lots of bumps and bruises. Life flashed before yeys a few times, but no major broken bones or injuries...so far..


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2002)

Hasn't every kid thought they were Evil K at one time or another *notice i didn't attempt spelling*
I broke my wrist once when i fell out of a tree (that was fun)
I cant do legs for another week (bitchin) i am starting to get fired up about workin on my legs too


----------



## Dero (Nov 25, 2002)

Hey guys...I'm back.What a...,oops wrong thread,but it was that kind of day!!!
IT'S OVER though!!!
I'm home!!!!!!!!!
Haaaaaaa...!!!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2002)

Hey Dero, Where did you go??


----------



## Dero (Nov 25, 2002)

To work for the day!!!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2002)

Do you work with sound gear through the week too or what


----------



## Dero (Nov 25, 2002)

I work in a theatre,we do everything from danse to concerts,kid plays,adult plays...I'm the assistant tech in there.
My main thing is sound but I have to do lights,wrigging,stage carpentry,props and stage manage...
Hmmmmm,did I forget any?
It's a 300 seater,experimental theatre,a very versatile room...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2002)

Typical Techo... Yes we do EVERYTHING!!
Sounds like fun though


----------



## Dero (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_


What happened Boon???
You twitchy,lack of sun,warmth?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> What happened Boon???
> You twitchy,lack of sun,warmth?



I have to piss like a racehorse.  Be right back.....


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2002)

Hmmm sounds interesting..........


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 25, 2002)

Ahhhhhhh....


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2002)

Quick... Like a racehorse


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 25, 2002)

It doesn't take long.  The men's room is right down the hall.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 25, 2002)

It's so goddamn cold in the office, I can barely type!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2002)

Cold weather or cold aircon


----------



## Dero (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Typical Techo... Yes we do EVERYTHING!!
> Sounds like fun though


It is... But the responsabilities!!!!
 
Our lighting grid is 30' off the floor,so when we are working up there,we have to wear "full body harness",and we have rules/maneuvres...to respect,well being the assistant in there,I am liable for anything that goes wrong(accidents and whatnots)
You follow me?
Today I had to use my authority and send a guy down to the floor because he was not using safe practises(endangering himself and others).It started a by a warning from my part with him kind off ignoring what I was saying,then I walked up to him and made sure that my point was getting across,I got the finger...At that point I told the guy,that if he did not like the way I was directing the crew,that he could head down to  the floor and go talk to my boss,explained to him what he was doing on the ground...
He then started to say that everything was alright...I told him that I did not need a loose canon on the crew and to
 GO TO THE FLOOR!!!! and talk to my boss!!!
I hate doing that kind of stuff,but when somebody's safety is being compromised and my ass is on the line ,I can get forcefull and arogant...
Butt I still hate doing it.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> It's so goddamn cold in the office, I can barely type!


well, c'mon, Mr. Cratchet! ASk Ebeneezer for another lump of coal!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Cold weather or cold aircon



Both, actually.  It's cold outside, and I think they have the a/c on.  I can't really do any work right now, I just have to hang around in case the people here need my help with anything (I am their technical person).


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> It is... But the responsabilities!!!!
> 
> Our lighting grid is 30' off the floor,so when we are working up there,we have to wear "full body harness",and we have rules/maneuvres...to respect,well being the assistant in there,I am liable for anything that goes wrong(accidents and whatnots)
> ...


Thats good mate, i agree with what you did
You gotta be that way when workin with assholes that think they know evrything (which you get alot of in that field)


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2002)

Time for lunch guys i'd better go


----------



## Dero (Nov 25, 2002)

Happy lunch!!!
Later...


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2002)

Hola, Chico's!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 26, 2002)

Oh damn, I just farted and I shit myself. be back later. bye.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 26, 2002)

Nice Fire  
Too much info


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Oh damn, I just farted and I shit myself. be back later. bye.




You are KIDDING about this??  Why would you tell us this?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Oh damn, I just farted and I shit myself. be back later. bye.




Hershey squirts?  I hate those.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

oohhh, kinda like when you sneeze, and you...at the same ti....oh, never mind...


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

that's even worse, Burner!  Hope you all wear underwear!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 26, 2002)

I hate when I sneeze while I am eating tuna.  That's _always_ a mess.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

ok, now that we have gone totally into the disgusting zone here...
has anyone ever had to do an 'emergency evac' from both ends at teh same time?

I've um..read about it....

Hey, I just ate lunch.....I found a greek gyros palce. Not bad. It wasn't as good as the one I tried when I was in Germany, but it was not bad at all!


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ok, now that we have gone totally into the disgusting zone here...
> has anyone ever had to do an 'emergency evac' from both ends at teh same time?
> 
> ...



AGREED!!! 

IAB, 

I may be coming up in tomorrow or the weekend... I WILL make sure you are NOT eating Tuna in the front entrance of Powerhouse!!!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

HEY BUTT PIRATES


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

I should or IAB SHOULD start a thread on "What's the most disgusting thing you've done with food!"


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

or on the other hand the 'best thing' you've done with food....


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ok, now that we have gone totally into the disgusting zone here...
> has anyone ever had to do an 'emergency evac' from both ends at teh same time?



I think my insides would collapse.   

Hey DJD, I ain't eating no tuna at 5:00 AM!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

yeah...somethings just 'aint right....


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I should or IAB SHOULD start a thread on "What's the most disgusting thing you've done with food!"




Ehhh...go ahead, dude.   Can't really say I have done anything disgusting, other than having to get on my hands and knees and clean up someone else's vomit.


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Ehhh...go ahead, dude.   Can't really say I have done anything disgusting, other than having to get on my hands and knees and clean up someone else's vomit.



I can't.  I think I've grossed out enough people over the 7 month while here!  

I may be buying into a restaurant in Berlin, CT IAB  (Can't tell you which one)  But, I hope you will come for the free meals every once in awhile!  

I'll make it as GREASY as possible!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I may be buying into a restaurant in Berlin, CT IAB  (Can't tell you which one)  But, I hope you will come for the free meals every once in awhile!
> 
> I'll make it as GREASY as possible!




Cool!!!  Will you _ever_ be able to say which one?  No need to make it free....I am always happy to pay for a good meal, especially if someone I know owns the place!


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Cool!!!  Will you _ever_ be able to say which one?  No need to make it free....I am always happy to pay for a good meal, especially if someone I know owns the place!



When the deal goes through or falls through, I will then say which one.

No WAY!  You will always be a guest!  I don't charge friend's!!!


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

Correction:  I always get it confused.  Berlin/Cromwell area


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Correction:  I always get it confused.  Berlin/Cromwell area



Shit, the area is so small, does it really matter?  

Free food....WOO HOO!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

I thought Cromwell was somewhat industrial!    Not really.  Berlin is a TOWN!  If I had any brains, I'd open up near Bristol's ESPN or industrial Bristol.  Talk about a boring town!


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I thought Cromwell was somewhat industrial!    Not really.  Berlin is a TOWN!  If I had any brains, I'd open up near Bristol's ESPN or industrial Bristol.  Talk about a boring town!




It's not Hooters, is it?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I thought Cromwell was somewhat industrial!    Not really.  Berlin is a TOWN!  If I had any brains, I'd open up near Bristol's ESPN or industrial Bristol.  Talk about a boring town!




The only thing near ESPN is McDonald's.  That Friendly's across the street closed shop years ago.  I hear the Gold's Gym right next door to ESPN is a good place to get autographs.  

At least Cromwell has the GHO once a year!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by MtnBikerChk *_
> It's not Hooters, is it?


is it hooters?
Can I help 'interview' the girls?
Puh-lease????


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by MtnBikerChk *_
> It's not Hooters, is it?




Oh, don't I wish!  

I went in there for a beer and those girls are.......... not so great!  

I'd rather go to Krisp Kreme!    NOT!


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> The only thing near ESPN is McDonald's.  That Friendly's across the street closed shop years ago.  I hear the Gold's Gym right next door to ESPN is a good place to get autographs.
> 
> At least Cromwell has the GHO once a year!



I didn't even notice a McDonalds... but I did notice a Rib place called Branigan's.  Didn't stop though!

Oh, there are SO MANY gorgeous hot bod women in that gym from ESPN!  Hell, I thought I was in S. Florida when I was in there!


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> is it hooters?
> Can I help 'interview' the girls?
> Puh-lease????



Uh sure, you can interview Wethersfield Hooter's girls.

Average Applicants:

20 yr old
32A-36-38  Ha Ha Ha
J/K!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

hey, they are a GREAT source of heat on those COLD North Eastern nights!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

hola i'm back


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

yes you are!  and you missed the pics!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

son of bitch!  they still hangin around????


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

who? What? Where? When? How?

What show is this taken from (Comedy show)  Bet you young'ins don't know! Maybe Tank would know!


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

who? What? Where? When? How?

What show is this taken from (Comedy show)  Bet you young'ins don't know! Maybe Tank or Dero would know!


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

I'm going to try to catch Prince tonight!  Does anyone think I have a chance??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

you are correct i have no clue


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I'm going to try to catch Prince tonight!  Does anyone think I have a chance??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

i'm just happy to be on the top 15


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

posters*


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

your going to lose that position..... you slacker!


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

aah maybe not!  I haven't seen PB that much lately.  Your safe for now unless Bigss and Trap reinvent themselves!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

i'm 14th now i'm beatin pitboss but that guy hasn't been around in awhile next is burner i'll get him by the end of the night


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

where have those 2 been did they get lifes or something?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

wow...I'm ranked? Cool....
yeah, I'll be off the next two days, tehn going on vacation for a week come this weekend....
I will fall off the IM radar for a while..but I am going back onto the mid shift when I get back...so I bet my #'s will friggin DOUBLE in the next two months!


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

Bigss is concentrating on training and his new women and TRAP got promoted in which he thought he was going to diddle on his computer but found out that he has to MANAGE like a manager!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

hey actually has to work?? That's not  a promotion.....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

HAHAHA


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> wow...I'm ranked? Cool....
> yeah, I'll be off the next two days, tehn going on vacation for a week come this weekend....
> I will fall off the IM radar for a while..but I am going back onto the mid shift when I get back...so I bet my #'s will friggin DOUBLE in the next two months!



You think they'll double?   That I'll have to see!  

Where are you going on vacation?  Anchorage?  

PW equipment rule # 1:  BRING A LAPTOP!


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

Hey-Hey,  Sonny (Crash)

You have approx. 358 post to catch Burner.  It ain't going to happen!  Unless your on later tonight.  I could help you.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

i'll be back in ten minutes i need to do cardio yes 10 mins i'm really outa shape thats all it takes


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey actually has to work?? That's not  a promotion.....



Yeah, that DOES make sense!  

He went from doing nothing--------> to a JOB!  

Hey, that's going to be me soon as well!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Hey-Hey,  Sonny (Crash)
> 
> You have approx. 358 post to catch Burner.  It ain't going to happen!  Unless your on later tonight.  I could help you.



i'm gonna be on all day except for like 2 hours when i have to go see this girl i think i'm dating her


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i'll be back in ten minutes i need to do cardio yes 10 mins i'm really outa shape thats all it takes




Where the hell are you?  Must be at home working out I take it!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

yep  punching bag and bike


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i'm gonna be on all day except for like 2 hours when i have to go see this girl i think i'm dating her



I have to go to the gym at 5:30 and then install a computer so I won't be on till' later tonight!


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

I hit a bag around.  work up a good sweat!  

Of course it's 78 degrees as well here!


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

where is Burner?  Screwing around as usual?!?!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

lap top is going...to Mexico...

Lucky we had them last year...it RAINED every friggin day but one...glad we were there to dive UNDER the water..if I went there to mainly tan I'd been seriously disappointed.

My numbers will go up....face it, you ALWAYS on...same as crash, lan'n is on...Ohhhhhh, Nike_Girl will be one...I'm set!


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

who is lan'n?  Oh Geeze, Nike_girl will be on.... simmer down there boy!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

back man that didn't take long and i'm dieing here  lol


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

what...did you run up and down your stair case once?????


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

thats not a bad idea


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

I'm here to help..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

serious i'm so completely outa shape god dam partying ruined me lol


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

who is LAN'N,  BURNER!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> what...did you run up and down your stair case once?????


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

oh...Lean and 76er...
I was thingking  WTF?
Luckily I'm smarter than your average bear.....


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

OK, I thought there was another PW I didn't know about!


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

adios amigo's!  Time to shoot 1 Test and Clenbuterx in!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

PW=post whore........for the longest time i thought it was pussywhipped.......dam partrying it ruined me! lol jk


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> adios amigo's!  Time to shoot 1 Test and Clenbuterx in!



adios do you see results wiith the 1-test?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> PW=post whore........for the longest time i thought it was pussywhipped.......dam partrying it ruined me! lol jk



that all depends on whom you are referring to....

Later, Dave...I actualy have to go too....have to study for my MCSA exam on Friday....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

goodbye eveyone i guess i'll just go watch some porn or something


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

spanktravision?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

of course


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

Masturbation station


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

cable...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

don't forget to wipe off the remote when you are finished!


----------



## Dero (Nov 26, 2002)

erg!!!Sticky remote I HATE THOSE!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

you have experiences with these sort of things, my friend?


----------



## Dero (Nov 26, 2002)

By accident!!! I picked up a roomate's remote!!!
MISTAKE!!!From then on,I ALWAYS do a visual test!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

for the oive of God man, turn on the lights before hand!


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> adios do you see results wiith the 1-test?


EXCELLENT results in strength and size increase along with BF decrease!


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> goodbye eveyone i guess i'll just go watch some porn or something



Geesh!  Must you ANNOUNCE that?


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> don't forget to wipe off the remote when you are finished!




His mother will probably be the next to use the remote 

Or, maybe his father!!!


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> By accident!!! I picked up a roomate's remote!!!
> MISTAKE!!!From then on,I ALWAYS do a visual test!!!



  

Look, Dero actually ventured in this room!


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

time to be a post whore!


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

he he he


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 27, 2002)

whores o' posting


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

what the hell am I going to say in here with no one else around!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> what the hell am I going to say in here with no one else around!




What the hell am I!?


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

there's IAB!  hows the snow??


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 27, 2002)

We got about 7" in the Greater Newington metro area, but it's melting faster than it came down.


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

5 inches, correct?


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

It's going to turn into SLEET!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 5 inches, correct?




five plus two


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 27, 2002)

More snow Friday night!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 27, 2002)

Shoud be a fun drive home tonight.  I work in Springfield.  Traffic is going to suck rodent nuts.


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

Going to the gym soon and i won't have to worry about sliding all over the road!  Boy, I miss those days!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 27, 2002)

MBC and I braved the snow and were at Powerhouse for 5:30 this morning.  The place was dead.  All those slackers should be ashamed of themselves!!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Shoud be a fun drive home tonight.  I work in Springfield.  Traffic is going to suck rodent nuts.




That is NUTS!  Does the job pay that well for you to travel?  I went up there to see a friend and it was most ridiculous.  Add SNOW and FORGET IT!  Whew!  My hat goes off to your commute, though!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> That is NUTS!  Does the job pay that well for you to travel?




I would not make this commute if it were not for the money.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 27, 2002)

If there are 52 members online right now, and only three in the Open Chat, where the hell do they all hide?  I think some serious post whoring takes place in the online diaries.


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I would not make this commute if it were not for the money.




that I CAN understand!  BTW, I got lost in downtown Springfield!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> If there are 52 members online right now, and only three in the Open Chat, where the hell do they all hide?  I think some serious post whoring takes place in the online diaries.


Me too!


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> If there are 52 members online right now, and only three in the Open Chat, where the hell do they all hide?  I think some serious post whoring takes place in the online diaries.



They stay online and remain in idle!  I usually leave mine on 24 hours and logged in!  

Doesn't necessarily mean I'm sitting here all that time!  

DON'T SAY ANYTHING SMART, EITHER!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> that I CAN understand!  BTW, I got lost in downtown Springfield!



But ain't it a LOVELY city?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 27, 2002)




----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> But ain't it a LOVELY city?



Sure is........... and the women there are............... LOOSE!


----------



## Dero (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_


Dave,what do you think Baboon meant by posting the urinal??


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

Possibly something in the lines that the city ain't worth a piss?


----------



## Dero (Nov 27, 2002)

That or he was going for a leak...
He has not been seen since then,you think sumthing happened to him???


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

Good Call.  Maybe he was just pissed or pissed his pants?!?!


----------



## Dero (Nov 27, 2002)

You also brought up a few more good explanations...


Was he telling you to PISS OFF?


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

I don't think so bc/ we were talking about Springfield, MA and how I got lost!


----------



## Dero (Nov 27, 2002)

OK, I think I have done 'nuff whoring for tonight!!
Plus I have to be up in 7 hrs...
Catch ya later Dave...
Da board is yours!!!


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

see ya later on, Dero


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

Alrighty then.  I have another headache from hell!


----------



## seyone (Nov 28, 2002)

that sucks  I hate headaches


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

Boy, your on real late!  How have you been?


----------



## seyone (Nov 28, 2002)

not too bad, just really busy


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

how come your on so late!?!


----------



## seyone (Nov 28, 2002)

I just got out of work, long day.


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

Oh I C!


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

I am going to hit the hay now!  Have a great Turkey Day, seyone!


----------



## seyone (Nov 28, 2002)

yeah, I was bouncing tonight.


----------



## seyone (Nov 28, 2002)

you too man, don't eat too much pumkin pie.


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

Hello again!  Back for the two-four and time to post whore!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 28, 2002)

hola i'm here to post whore inbetween eating binges


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

I am back!  Stood in line for an hour at the Grocery store!


----------



## Dero (Nov 28, 2002)

I'm STILL here!!!

No turkey,no pumpkin pie 



'CUS I ATE it LAST MONTH!!!!!
Happy TURKEY DAY YOU YANKS!!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

It's not Thanksgiving in Canada!!!  BTW, since it's not, is it a regular work day for you all up there??


----------



## Dero (Nov 28, 2002)

Answer found in da FUQ thread!!!


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

aaahhhh OK, I'll see it there, then!


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

Does anyone find it funny that I declined two offers to have Thanksgiving dinners because I hade stuff here to make pizza instead!  

I look at this way, I eat our feather friend 6 days a week, so why make it a monument!


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

I wanna hit 10,000 by Sunday 11:59 pm 
(around that time)  <---------- take note, Dero!


----------



## mmafiter (Nov 28, 2002)

FUQ Bitch!


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

Ummm........ OK?  Are you having a bad day??


----------



## mmafiter (Nov 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Ummm........ OK?  Are you having a bad day??



LMAO!!!!! I thought I was in the FUQ thread!!! Ha ha ha!! Sorry folks, just ignore that little rant. This stupid little bitch at work is really pissing me off!!


I was wondering where my post went? I thought I'd been moderated!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> LMAO!!!!! I thought I was in the FUQ thread!!! Ha ha ha!! Sorry folks, just ignore that little rant. This stupid little bitch at work is really pissing me off!!
> 
> 
> I was wondering where my post went? I thought I'd been moderated!



maybe you've been drinking and having a grand old time??    Like I will be in two hours!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 29, 2002)




----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

?? Huh?  

Anyway, I walked the dog out this morning and it was 55 degrees out.  Put on the news and the panhandle was 23 degrees.  Do you think their laughing up there!  I wished it snowed up there!


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_



Psssst,Baboon,what's the meaning????


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Psssst,Baboon,what's the meaning????



No meaning, Dero.  Just random pictures.  Try it, it's fun!    Here's another:


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 29, 2002)

I think we need a "Random pictures of no meaning" thread.


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

Start it !!! 
I think I may have one ot two pics for that thread!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Start it !!!
> I think I may have one ot two pics for that thread!!!




ok.


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

I'll be looking for it,
now I have to go back to work...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> now I have to go back to work...



BOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

Definitely don't let Dero start a thread with instructions (polls)... he ends up f'k'n it up!    J/K, Dero!


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

Hey Dero, 

Do you know of any good online stores for guitar amps and equipment?  The ones I've been seeing are at regular price etc.

How are Kramer amps?


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

Usually the small amps that I use weigh approx. 20 lbs (Fender sidekick 25?) and this company that offers Kramer is stating that shipping is only $7.95/ground.

I just ordered a monitor (19") and the shipping there is $30 for ground.

Something's wrong!


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

aaah found some reasonable priced Fender Amps with reverb!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> whores o' posting



is that a new Day of Christmas?
The 13th or something?


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

eh?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

give me break..I'm stacking some serious cold meds...
I cannot friggin breathe...just the shiat I need THREE DAYS BEFORE I AM SUPPOSED TO EB SCUBA DIVING!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> is that a new Day of Christmas?
> The 13th or something?






13 whores o' posting

Man, I hope you get better.  I was on vacation a couple of weeks ago, and spent the first two days getting over a cold.  I went though a box of Kleenex in two days.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

thnx, IAB-
I've got tylonol cold and congestion, vitamin, E,C, Zinc, eccinacia, multi-vit....
I feel like a friggin walking pharmacy...


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

all the cold medicine make more ill!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

it is sorta drying me up...
now to make sure I am drinking enough water


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

you take the good
you take the bad
you take them both 
and there you have

The FACTS OF LIFE!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

I always had a thing for joe...man, she was hot!


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Hey Dero,
> 
> Do you know of any good online stores for guitar amps and equipment?  The ones I've been seeing are at regular price etc.
> ...


Why did you not ask me before???Like yesterday,I would had given you this linkl.
=http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=924360381 
But it closed today...Go have a look.
Sorry I know nothing about Krammer...  
But I can ask around.


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I always had a thing for joe...man, she was hot!




She was a dirtbag!


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Why did you not ask me before???Like yesterday,I would had given you this linkl.
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=924360381FENDER AMPS[/URL]
> But it closed today...Go have a look.




Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

I'll take dat as a NO!!!!!!!
I was just looking at that yesterday,a friend of mine asked me if I needed help picking a XMAS gift for him.


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

What I meant was that the bidding is CLOSED!  I think I found something from Kramer and it sounded decent enough


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

Wow, I missed a lot of good shit before becoming a member on this board!  I had to dig some out while others I dared not to!  such as another picture of w8!  Hmmn....


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

Mother F*ck!  It's taking me 10 years to get out of the  month of April!!!!!!  (2002)


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

I'm going to pull the bigss "thing".. Just watch!


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

1


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

2


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

3


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

4


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

5


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

6


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

7


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

8


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

9


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

and 10


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Mother F*ck!  It's taking me 10 years to get out of the  month of April!!!!!!  (2002)


Weren't we busy or what????LOL


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

I'm creeping up onto June 2002, one month before I signed on!

Yee Haw!


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

Oh yes...Them were the days!!!
HOT,no snow.


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

you liked that didn't you?


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

a


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

z


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

b


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

c (meaning  I saw your "z" dero!!!!!)


----------



## Rissole (Nov 30, 2002)

Anyone chattin??


----------



## Rissole (Nov 30, 2002)

Guess not


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

I am


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

back here


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

to say


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

good morning


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

before I


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

go workout


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

whoops!  I just relaized my last posts were in the wrong section!!!!  Should've been in the two word thread!


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

500 more posts to go!!!


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

OK, I'm having a real bad night and I'm am NOW going to the gym... doing back, go to the bar, do some curls and I will be back to define the real meaning of "WHORING"!!!


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

Oh yeah-h-h-h baby!


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

I am here


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

Back to the Bigss's countdown...


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

a


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

b


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

c


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

d


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

e


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

f


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

g


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

OK, I can't do the whole thing like Bigss's has done!


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

OK, here is some Homer Simpson's quotes!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

Homer : "Kids, Kids! I'm not gonna die! That only happens to bad people!"
Bart  : "What about Abraham Lincoln?"
Homer : "Err...He sold poisoned milk to school children!"


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

Lisa  : "... World domination???!!!"
Homer : "Oops! That must be a mistake."

Brain to Homer  : "Mental note -- the girl knows too much."


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

Homer (to brain): "Uh, oh. It's time you told Marge your secret."

Homer : "Marge, I ate those fancy soaps you bought for the bathroom."
Marge : "Oh, my gosh!"
Brain : "No, the other secret."
Homer : "Marge, I never passed high school."
Marge : "That still doesn't explain why you ate my soap. Wait, maybe it does."


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

Marge : "But, Homer! You're a Nuclear Technician."
Homer : "Marge! Icksnay on the Uclearnay EchnicianTay."
Marge : "What did you say?"
Homer : "I don't know. I flunked Latin, too."


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

Homer : "I've been asked to tell you that the following show is very 
         scary, with stuff that might give your kids nightmares. You see, 
         there are some cry babies out there, religious types mostly, who 
         might be  offended. If you are one of them, I advise you to turn 
         off your set now. Come on! I dare ya! Buwack buck buck buck buck 
         buck buck buck Buwack buck buck buck, Chicken!"


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

Homer: "How much does this job pay?"
Lenny: "Nothin'"
Homer: "D'oh!"
Lenny: "Unless you're crooked."
Homer: "Woohoo!"


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

Burns : "We don't have to be adversaries Homer, we both want a fair Union contract..."
Homer (To Brain) : Why is Mr. Burns being so nice to me?"

Burns   : "...and if you scratch my back,  I'll scratch yours!"
H Brain : "Wait a minute, is he coming onto me?"
Burns   : "I mean, if I should slip something into your pocket, what's  the harm?"
H Brain : "Oh my God! He is coming onto me!"
Burns   : "After all, negotiations make strange bed-fellows,
[Friendly Laugh]
H Brain : "Arggh!"
Homer   : "Sorry Mr Burns, but I don't go in for these backdoor 
shenanigans. Sure I'm flattered, maybe even a little curious, 
but the answer is no!


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

Mr Burns is a Vampire Episode

Lisa  : "You must drive this stake right through his heart"

[Sounds of Homer Opening coffin]

Homer : "Take that vile FIEND!"

[Homer plunges stake into body, repeatedly hammering]

Lisa  : "Ah...Dad, that's his crotch."
Homer : "Ho Ho Ho, Sorry!"


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

Mr Burns is a Vampire Episode

(Lisa tries to convince Homer that Burns is a vampire)

Homer : "Heh Heh Heh! Lisa! Vampires are make believe, just like elves  and gremlins and eskimos!"


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

Homer & Bart : "I saw the spaghetti, all covered with cheese, I lost my poor meatball..."
Marge : "If you don't mind!?!, we're on our way to a funeral."

Homer : "Ding Dong, the witch is dead..."
Bart  : "Which old witch?"
Homer : "The wicked witch!"


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

Just before the last piece of donut disapears down Homer's throat

Homer : "Hey, wait! If I don't finish this last bite, you don't get my 
               soul, do you?"

Devil Flanders : "Uh, technically no, but..."

Homer: "I'm smarter than the devil! I'm smarter than the dev..."

Devil Flanders : "YOU ARE NOT SMARTER THAN ME! I'LL SEE YOU IN HELL YET, HOMER SIMPSON!"


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

Someone : "Take this object, but beware! It carries a terrible 
           curse..."

Homer   : "Ooh, that's bad!"
Someone : "...but it comes with a free frogurt..."
Homer   : "That's good!"
Someone : "...the frogurt is also cursed..."
Homer   : "That's bad!"
Someone : "...but you get your choice of topping..."
Homer   : "That's good!"
Someone : "The toppings contain potassium benzoate..."
[Silence]
Someone : "That's bad!"
Homer   : "Can I go now?"


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

*Bart vs. Moe*

*I never realized how bad Moe threaten Bart over the phone until actually reading these!* 

Phone call for Al...Al Coholic...is there an Al Coholic
here?
Wait a minute...
Listen, you little yellow-bellied rat jackass, if I ever
find out who you are, I'm gonna kill you!

Uh, is I.P. Freely here? Hey, everybody, I.P. Freely!
Wait a minute...
Listen to me you lousy bum. When I get a hold of you,
you're dead. I swear I'm gonna slice your heart in half



Uh, Jacques Strap! Hey guys, I'm looking for a Jacques Strap!
Oh, wait a minute...Jacques Strap
It's you isn't it ya cowardly little runt? When I get a
hold of you, I'm gonna gut you like a fish and drink your blood!


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

Hey, is there a Butz here? Seymour Butz? Hey,
everybody, I wanna Seymour Butz!
Oh, wait a minute...
Listen, you little scum-sucking pus-bucket! When I get my
hands on you, I'm gonna put out your eyeballs with a corkscrew!

 (Principal Charming)
Bart (in Principal Skinner's
office)
Uh, Homer Sexual? Aw, come on, come on, one of you guys has gotta be Homer Sexual!
Homer says "Don't look at me!"
Oh, no...
You rotten little punk! If I ever get a hold of you, I'll sink my teeth into
your cheek and rip your face off!
Skinner, on the other end of the line, says "You'll do what, young man?"


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

Mike Rotch!
Mike Rotch! Hey, has anybody seen Mike Rotch lately?
Listen to me, you little puke. One of these days, I'm
going to catch you, and I'm going to carve my name on your back with an ice
pick!

Uh, Hugh Jass? Oh, somebody check the men's room for a Hugh Jass!


Bea O'Problem! Bea O'Problem! Come on, guys, do I have
a Bea O'Problem here?
Barney says "You sure do!"
Oh...it's you, isn't it?
Listen, you. When I get a hold of you, I'm going to use
your head for a bucket and paint my house with your brains!


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

Uh, Amanda Huggenkiss? Hey, I'm looking for Amanda Huggenkiss! Ah, why can't I find Amanda Huggenkiss?
Barney says "Maybe your standards are too high!"
You little S.O.B.! Why, when I find out who you are, I'm
going to shove a sausage down your throat and stick starving dogs in your butt!


Ivana Tinkle? Ivana Tinkle? All right, everybody, put
down your glasses, Ivana Tinkle!

Moe is taking over as the substitute teacher for Mrs. Krabappel's class during the strike OK, when I call your name, uh, you say "present" or "here". Er, no, say "present". Ahem, Anita Bath?
The students in the classroom laugh All right, settle down. Anita Bath here? More laughs All right, fine, fine. Maya Buttreeks!
Still more laughs Hey, what are you laughing at? What? Oh, oh, I get it, I get it. It's my big ears, isn't it, kids? Isn't it? Well, children, I can't help that! Moe runs out of the classroom crying as Bart crosses Moe's name off of a list


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

Oh, so, you're looking for a Mr. Smithers, eh? First name
Wayland, is it? Listen to me, you; when I catch you, I'm gonna pull out your eyes and stick 'em down your pants, so you can watch me kick the crap outta you, okay? Then I'm gonna use your tongue to paint my boat!


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

(Bart on the Road)
(Homer) Hello, I'd like to speak
with a Mr. Snotball, first name Eura
(Moe) Eura Snotball?
(Homer) What? How dare you! If I find out who this is, I'll staple a flag to your butt and mail you to Iran! 


  These were great!


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

CHALKBOARD sayings in the beginning of each episode.

I will not waste chalk

 I will not aim for the head

 I will not skateboard in the
halls

 I will not barf unless I'm
sick

 I will not burp in class

 I will not expose the
ignorance of the faculty

 I will not instigate
revolution

 I saw nothing unusual in the
teacher's lounge

 I will not draw naked ladies
in class

 I will not conduct my own
fire drills

 I did not see Elvis

 I will return the seeing-eye
dog


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

Funny noises are not funny

 I will not call my teacher
"Hot Cakes"

I will not snap bras

 Garlic gum is not funny

 I will not fake seizures

 They are laughing at me, not
with me

 This punishment is not boring
and meaningless

 I will not yell
"fire" in a crowded classroom

 My name is not Dr. Death

 I will not encourage others
to fly

 I will not defame New Orleans

 I will not fake my way
through life


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

I will not prescribe
medication

 Tar is not a plaything

 I will not bury the new kid

 I will not Xerox my butt

 I will not teach others to fly

 It's potato, not potatoe

 I will not bring sheep to class

 I will not trade pants with others

 A burp is not an answer

 The cafeteria deep fryer is not a toy

 I am not a 32 year old woman

 Teacher is not a leper

 I will not do that thing with my tongue

 Coffee is not for kids

 I will not drive the principal's car

 I will not eat things for money

 I will not pledge allegiance to Bart

 I will not yell "She's Dead" during roll call

 I will not sell school property

 The principal's toupee is not a frisbee

 I will not cut corners, " " " " " " " "

 I will not squeak chalk

 I do not have diplomatic immunity

 I will not charge admission to the bathroom

 I will not get very far with this attitude

 Goldfish don't bounce


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

I will not make flatulent noises in class

 Mud is not one of the 4 food groups

 I will not belch the National Anthem

 No one is interested in my underpants

 I will not sell land in Florida

 I will not sell miracle cures

 I will not grease the monkey bars

 Underwear should be worn on the inside

 I will not hide behind the Fifth Amendment

 The Christmas pageant does not stink

 I will not do anything bad ever again

 I will not torment the emotionally frail

 I will not show off

 I will not call the principal "spud head"

 I will not carve gods

 I will not sleep through my education

 I will not spank others


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

I am not a dentist

 I will not bribe Principal Skinner

 Spitwads are not free speech

 I will finish what I start

 Nobody likes sunburn slappers

 "Bart Bucks" are not legal tender

 High explosives and school don't mix

 Hamsters cannot fly

 All work and no play makes Bart a dull boy

 I will not say "Springfield" just to get applause

 I am not authorized to fire substitute teachers

 My homework was not stolen by a one-armed man

 I will not go near the kindergarten turtle

 I am not
delightfully saucy


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

Organ transplants are best left to the professionals

 I will not send lard through the mail

 I will not use abbrev.

 Five days is not too long to wait for a gun

 Adding "just kidding" doesn't make it okay to insult the Principal

 Indian burns are not our cultural heritage

 There are plenty of businesses like show business

 I will not dissect things unless instructed

 I will not hang donuts on my person

 No one wants to hear my armpits

 I will not mock Mrs. Dumbface

 I will not celebrate meaningless milestones

 I will not strut around like I own the place

 Next time it could be me on the scaffolding

 The Good Humor man can only be pushed so far

 I will stop talking about the twelve inch pianist

 I am not a lean mean spitting machine

 The Pledge of Allegiance does not end with Hail Satan

 I will not whittle hall passes out of soap

 Wedgies are unhealthy for children and other living things

 I do not have power of attorney over first graders

 Cursive writing does not mean what I think it does

 I am not the reincarnation of Sammy Davis Jr

 I am not certified to remove asbestos

 "Bagman" is not a legitimate career choice

 I will not re-transmit without the express permission of Major League Baseball

 I will remember to take my medication

 The boys room is not a water park

 Beans are neither fruit nor musical

 Nerve gas is not a toy

 "Bewitched" does not promote Satanism

 The First Amendment does not cover burping

 Ralph won't "morph" if you squeeze him hard enough


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

One funny song done by Sideshow Bob


"Very well Bart, I shall send you to heaven before I send you to hell. And a-two and a-three: We sail the ocean blue, in a saucy ship of beauty. We are sober men and few, and attentive to our duty."
We now go through a series of scenes where Sideshow sings different songs from the H.M.S. Pinnafore.
"I'm poor little buttercup, poor little buttercup though I could never tell why..."
Bart even joins him in one:
"What never? No never! What never? Hardly ever! He's hardly ever sick at sea!"
And finally:
"For he himself has said it, and it's clearly to his credit, that he is an English Man. He remains an English Maaaaan!"


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

I've gone to look at something Pornal... BRB!


----------



## Dero (Dec 1, 2002)

OK...
I don't know if I'll be gere still,I'm at work today.


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Gere? As in Richard Gere?


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Sometimes I hate browsing sites because they lead you straight into the wall!


----------



## Dero (Dec 1, 2002)

Heads up!!
That way,you'll see the wall BEFORE YOU HIT it!!!


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

definitely!!


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

OK, head still hurts and I've been losing time because of this stinkin' porn site!


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Aaah  Sarah Jane Hamilton!


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

She used to whimper like a dog when getting banged!


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Where is Dero?  I know he likes this stuff!!!`


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Ok, now that I am finally sane again!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

porn? where?


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Sarah Jane Hamilton PORN!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

an now i am download


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Your downloading SJH???  Awesome!??!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

haha i love the internet


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

I bet you do.  What are you EXACTLY downloading???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

sarah eating pu**y


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

and others


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

YOU are crazy!! I don't believe you though.  What color is Sarah's hair??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

she's a red head


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

ohhh you are SOOOO lucky!  Did they show her squirting??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

Lmao yep lesbian


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

You outta see her when she's getting banged or eaten out!  She's an animal and it's like someone turned a faucet on her kitty kat!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

thers on with a toy i downloaded


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

what????????????????????????


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

she's usin a toy on on ei got


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Boy, what are you talking about??  A Toy... are you using or ordering one?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

one*


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

for yourself?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

huh ? what no sarah was using one


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Oh, OK... that still sucks!  FInd a video where she's loving on the man's pole!  Ha Ha Ha


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

hahaha i wonder if these posts will be moderated


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

why would they be?  This is not MM.com


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

When people see this thread, there just going to skip ahead because I don't think they care what we have to say!  

Except for Dero!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

haha dero will read every word of it  over and over and over


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Bet he doesn't!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

bet he does lol


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

bet he does NOT!


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

bet he does too


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

I bet Kuso won't!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

ya i bet he won't either he'll be to busy lookin at porn lol


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

that is true!  One way I'm going to catch Kuso is by two things!


1) DSL/Cable Modem
2)  Unload all my porn pictures that are saved!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

haha you'll get him he's only 800 ahead


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

I will in time of course........ a short time that is!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 2, 2002)

hahaha


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2002)

And double haha back to you!


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2002)

Another day, another post..... it's all GOOD!

What's upi Crash?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 2, 2002)

nothin just playin around


----------



## Dero (Dec 2, 2002)

How's da face  Crash?
BTW,I did read it...
did so!!! 
You were wrong Dave...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 2, 2002)

the face is better 

hahaha i knew you would


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2002)

wrong about what, Dero??


----------



## Dero (Dec 2, 2002)

I DID read da thread!!!


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2002)

You had time to read all of our jibberish?!?!  I would've fallen asleep.  Oh wait a minute.  Shit, we were talking about Sarah Jane Hamilton!


----------



## david (Dec 3, 2002)

Bump


----------



## Dero (Dec 3, 2002)

But I only read it ONCE...
NOT over and over and over agin like you said I would...


----------



## david (Dec 3, 2002)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 3, 2002)

whores? dave?


----------



## david (Dec 3, 2002)

Not me!  I have only been posting 15 to 20 a day, but according to the stats, it has me at 75??  Haven't looked though!

Now, what the hell are you still doing up, Crash??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 3, 2002)

i just got done workinout and i'm gonna cook a giant steak in a little while


----------



## david (Dec 3, 2002)

Oh yeah, I remember the days you used to stay up and whore till' 4 am in the morning!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 3, 2002)

haha yep they are great and i'd eat like 4 meals in like 3 hours


----------



## david (Dec 3, 2002)

Oh jesus... yes, now I fully remember.  And you fuq'd up on the oriental food!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 3, 2002)

yep hahaha the good old days


----------



## david (Dec 3, 2002)

So, what did the police report say?  Did you get it????!?!?!?!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 3, 2002)

nope not yet i haven't talked to anyone yet but i'm gonna


----------



## david (Dec 4, 2002)

You better hustle but it may be too late!  Let me ask you something.  Did you go to the hospital for treatment??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2002)

yep i was there for 4 fukkin hours


----------



## david (Dec 4, 2002)

Hmmmnn... well, GET THE DAMN POLICE REPORT AND LAY LOW!!!!  Trust ME!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2002)

lol hope it wasn't his fault then i'm gettin a new dirt bike or a old old car a fixing it up to a hot rod


----------



## david (Dec 4, 2002)

You could also sue your friend's insurance company, y'know!  BTW, were either of you drinking or smoking?


----------



## david (Dec 4, 2002)

Or shooting??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2002)

hahaha no actully we were both coming from trying to get a job........last time i do that


----------



## david (Dec 4, 2002)

R U still looking for a JOB???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2002)

ya pretty much


----------



## david (Dec 4, 2002)

Very interesting!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2002)

well sorta as much as i can look for a job sitting at home


----------



## david (Dec 4, 2002)

Well, I'm going to hit the hay! It's only 5:00 am right now..

Talk to you later!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2002)

hahaha i just said i had to go to bed in your other thread lol alright ttyl dave


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2002)

bump


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2002)

anyone out there?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> anyone out there?




We're all pretty far out there.


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

HEY IAB,

I forget to tell you, when I got off the plane in Hartford, I was hungry, so I stopped at a non chain restaurant called, "Carrington's"  on the Belrin Tpke.  They had Whole Bellied Clams!!!!!!  Awesome!!!!  $17.00 was a little high but who cares.  

Anyway, for some reason or another, it smelt like a barn!  Is their a farm behind their or something?  I couldn't see because it was dark and rainy when I went.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 5, 2002)

Dude, I know a guy that used to work there.  His advice:  DON'T EAT THERE.  But I guess it's too late for that, eh?   

You were about a mile from my our apartment.  We're right up behind Lowe's.


----------



## Dero (Dec 5, 2002)

Going back to Crash's little accident,if he was not wearing a seatbelt,doesn't that void the chance of any court action???



TP??


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Dude, I know a guy that used to work there.  His advice:  DON'T EAT THERE.  But I guess it's too late for that, eh?
> 
> You were about a mile from my our apartment.  We're right up behind Lowe's.



Eeewwwww!  Alright!  I don't want to know!  I didn't that was a fair price for the clams anyway!  Lets not forget, I couldn't went to that seafood store next to some supplement city?? on the Berlin Tpke and bought them there and go to that restaurant I'm thinking about partnering in!

You live behind Lowe's??  Let's see, that's near a Staples store and did I go behind there??  Is that near a duck farm?


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Going back to Crash's little accident,if he was not wearing a seatbelt,doesn't that void the chance of any court action???
> 
> TP??




Well, like you guys always say, "Since I NEVER read the post and I don't especially when I missed out on 3 pages from yesterday!  

Tell me Crash did NOT admit to this to the officer!!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 5, 2002)

god no i told him i was wearing one


----------



## Dero (Dec 5, 2002)

Oh ok,I was wrong!!Sorry.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 5, 2002)

fuck i think my jaw is disloacted from taht accident it still fukin hurts


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

So, Crash, did you get the Police report!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 5, 2002)

i would but where do i go to get it?


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

First, ask your friend, he should actually have the paperwork from the police officer otherwise... try the Police Dept.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 5, 2002)

nice i'm gonna get a street bike


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

you still have to figure out the accident and you can't run around acting like a clown while under medical attention.  Just find out the accident report first and then I'll fill you in on the rest!


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

You should invest your money, sonny!


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

Here I am again and ready to whore!


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

what can I talk about


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

OK, I'm am reconstructing the www.csp-designs.com page!  I found some foolish nonsense on the yahoo directory!!!!


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

BUMP


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

Lonely is the night


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

when you find yourself alone!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

your demon's come to light


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

and your mind is not your own


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

the writing is on the wall!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm crankin'!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

just wish I had someone to drink with!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

forget about the check, we'll get her to pay.......have a drink on me!!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

tequila, white lighting, get blinded out your mind!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

I been around the world, seen a million girls!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

the girl's got rythem!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

Rock and roll damnnation, take a chance while you still got a choice....


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm a rollin thunder pourin rain


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

i'm coming on your ass like a hurricane


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

white light flashing across the sky


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

your only young but your gonna die...........hells bells!


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

what in da funk was all of the that?    My turn, brother!


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

SHOT IN THE DARK!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

If you got a big ***** let me search ya to find out how hard I gotta work ya!


----------



## Dero (Dec 7, 2002)

This must be saturday... 
You can come in but you can NEVER leave...
Dust in da wind.
all that glitters is gold
Hide in your shell
Gripp da pillow tight
...



Dave,are you still going after kuso's?


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

what do the asterik's represent??


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

We aint goin nowhere, we aint going nowhere, we cant be stopped now...cuz it's bad boyz for life


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

I dont want no minute man......


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

Darn... a song!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

Song yes...but it speaks the truth oh grasshopper! No minute men


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm beginning to like this song!  Especially sang by you!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

Two faced...I feel you crawling under my skin....sickened by your face....by the way..to think that your so fuqin kind..you aint...

Hard to find how I feel especially when your swallowing me......


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

I always thought swallowing sounded better there  lol


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

You can do it put your back into.......


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> This must be saturday...
> 
> Gripp da pillow tight
> ...



NOT HIS PILLOWS!  

In due time..... yes!


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

Oh, love that song Hammer!  Not too many babes can do it though!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)




----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

Keep singing, honey!!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

I've been alot of places, seen alot of faces.........


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

Sing with me... sing for the years... sing for the laughter... sing for the tears... sing with me ... Just for today!!!!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

boring.....lol How many licks.....................


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

you don't like it??  How come??


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

Too slow for my mood.....


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

You mean now?  Or, all the time?

What kind of mood are you in right now?!?!?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

Just now and raunchy


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

What do you mean by "raunchy"?  Dirty-minded I hope!  Not the no shower thang!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

Nope..I'm clean


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

Clean for now...  but we'll see for later on!  Oops, now I'm being, "raunchy".. Must be catching!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

LMFAO! You drinking Moosehead too?


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm drinking nothing!  Scary thought, though!  I drank enough for the last two nights to put dg to shame!  

Hammer's poor bed sheet covers!   

Back to the "raunchy" thoughts for me!    See what you started!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

Yea...the sheets will have amusement  did I say that outloud? OMG....I'm dirrty


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

Uh-oh.  That's something new.  The SHEETS will have AMUSEMENTS.  Now what the heck does that *really*


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

I'll never tell


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

OK, so you made that up!    Nice trickery!  

What dimension are you in now?  In other words, how many have you drank?  Let's see if you come close to my record!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

I've had 4 Sam Adams Light and 4.5 Moosehead's.  That's nothing compared to what I used to be able to take but I'm feeling pretty good


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

Oh shit!  I'm surprised you can even think right now!    I wonder if you'll remember anything tomorrow!  

I'm afraid to meet you now!  You'll drink me under the table!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 8, 2002)

I'll remember tomorrow but will wonder if anyone will think I'm a freak! Well, I guess I am so who cares 

I'm pretty fuq'd up right now though..good thing I'm home


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 8, 2002)

p.s...meet ya under the table  lol


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, will you be wearing a mini skirt!    Don't do the Sharon Stone move on me!  OMG!  I'm turning so pornal!


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> I'll remember tomorrow but will wonder if anyone will think I'm a freak! Well, I guess I am so who cares
> 
> I'm pretty fuq'd up right now though..good thing I'm home




Take "The Rock's" famous line....

"It doesn't MATTER what Dero thinks! "  J/K  Dero!  

And yes, I'm glad you are home and not driving... no going out for munchies now, you hear me???  I wanna see you in a  few months conversating over dinner in Chi-Town!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 8, 2002)

No Sharon Stone moves...but let me tell you about the time that my friend (who is a Women's TriFitness competitor) and I were so grinding on each other at Studio 54.......damn......what a night!


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> No Sharon Stone moves
> 
> * d'oh!*
> ...



I would've paid to see that!  Do tell!  Do tell!  No more Secrets!    Just kidding!

Was she cute?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 8, 2002)

yeah..she's hot  I do believe if I had not passed out...well...never mind


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 8, 2002)

OMG I'm a fuq'n post whore


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> yeah..she's hot  I do believe if I had not passed out...well...never mind




YOU passed out on a HOT- girl?!?!  

You poor thing!  You must've been violated!   

Any regrets?!?!  Ha Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 8, 2002)

My only regret is that she I passed out and that she did our friend (male) Lucky bastard! lol she laughed and said it was my own fault! dammit!


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

OMG!  

You missed out?!?  That sucks!  Or in this case they sucked and Fuq'd----->  You passed out!


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

OK, back in here for a little more PW!  Yippee!

Hey everyone!  Bigss, I left you a message in my guestbook!


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

what's up CRASH!  I SEE YOU OUT THERE!!


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

OK, maybe Crash just CRASHED his computer!


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

But, I intend to whore for the next few hours!


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

No WAY am I going to let this thread go down deep into the ARCHIVES!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

"The only big numbers I care about are on a bar" not on a computer.  hehehe


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

holy chricies! I go away for a week..and a sheet load of pages have been whored upon! 
wow....


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

what's up Burner!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

my weight!
 

(I'll have that back off in a couple weeks..)


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

gotta run to the on-base convenient store for a bottle of water real quick.


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

OK sparky!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm back and in a whorring kind of mood.....
I seem to have dropped off the highest posters in the previous week chart, so have to get going!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

ya you do so how was your time off burn??


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

muy bueno, mi compadre...
er, good!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> what's up CRASH!  I SEE YOU OUT THERE!!



hello dave i knew you'd see me


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> muy bueno, mi compadre...
> er, good!


.

what'd you do?


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

All I know is with Burner back Crash, it's gonna be hard to close the gap now on him!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

yeah, burner's fingers be nimble, they be quick, they even type quite quick!

I was in Mexico. Crash. Scuba diving. And a little actual life like whoring....
I even almost had vacation sex.....unfortuately, we couldn't get her daughter to go over to the next hotel room where her paren'ts were staying...so no alone time....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

meh i don't think so he still has a job


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

silly man...I do my whorring AT WORK! for 12 hours at a time! Now, taht I am onids...I have damn near zero distracions form my PW's! You are in trouble, pal!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

so i'm a man with no job, no girl, or no life


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

We shall see!  Crash should have the advantage but geeze...whore for 12 hours...  I don't even do that!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

i only got an hour before the sopranos aer on then i got all night after


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> We shall see!  Crash should have the advantage but geeze...whore for 12 hours...  I don't even do that!



who are you trying to kid....you, sir...seem to ALWAYS be on...12 hours is like nothing to you..


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

And that is the truth.  I was on until 5 am the other morning.  I guess that would be 2 am for Crash


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

12hours!? that sounds like a light day for dave from what i've seen


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

the truth comes out....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> And that is the truth.  I was on until 5 am the other morning.  I guess that would be 2 am for Crash



it gets lonely around then theres no one here


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

you've still got your porno, eh?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

i'm starting a new collection a virus wiped out my other one


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

No classic collection for Crash...  You must rebuild! That must suck!

I've never been on at one time for 8 hours or more!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

shit gotta go an actual girl is on the phone with me hahaha

BRB


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

Wow, I would never announce that a "girl" is calling me and when really, it's probably his mom.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

or does this actual girl cost 2.95 a minute?


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

Funny thing is she called him because he gave her instant access.... oooh what till' Dad get's the charges on the phone bill!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

crash is gonna get grounded again...


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

what is crash doing?  Masterbating to a sex audio tape??


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

that  is just sad...sad, sad, sad......


----------



## seyone (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Wow, I would never announce that a "girl" is calling me and when really, it's probably his mom.


LMAO


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

I just want to say, that with this post..I have again, surpassd crash with more posts....and I just got here five hours ago....


----------



## seyone (Dec 9, 2002)

everyone has more posts than me.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

ha ha...seyone has post envy...


----------



## seyone (Dec 9, 2002)

hehe, I'm just not around enough anymore.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

oh, you have a life..and a job where you actually work??

You poor, poor bastard..


----------



## seyone (Dec 9, 2002)

yeah, it must be nice to be able to fuq around on here all day.


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

Kuso and I are running neck to neck now!!!  It's going to be like that for awhile unless he goes post-al crazy!


----------



## seyone (Dec 9, 2002)

I see that. over 11,000. that is just crazy.


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

He He He!  Not crazee... I have to thank Crash for the 10,000 mark and getting me there and then, Hammerlynn for getting me up to within 100 to Kuso!  Then, I saw dg go bonkerz in the two word thread so counteracted and posted all the lyrics to "Shot in the Dark" by Ozzy using DSL!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

Kuso's king of post whorring is in jeopordy?
this will be interesting....


----------



## seyone (Dec 9, 2002)

I think his throne was in jeoparday the day DJD joined IM.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)




----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

Go check the stats currently!  You guys know how to do that and let me know whose ahead.


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

Oh yeah, I put up some more girls in IM and also added more to my web site.  BTW, I also added a guest book and that is Bigss's new message whore board!


----------



## seyone (Dec 9, 2002)

looks like you have the lead.


----------



## seyone (Dec 9, 2002)

damn, i'm getting tired.


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

Alrighty my fellow whores!  I'm going to watch wrestling now!!!


----------



## seyone (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm going to bed talk to you whores later.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

guess I'm going solo.....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

i'm back you bastards and no the girl on the phone wasn't my mom or a phone sex girl


----------



## firestorm (Dec 10, 2002)

sister?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

kissing cousin?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

no actully i wasn't even related to this girl and yes she has her eyesight


----------



## firestorm (Dec 10, 2002)

oh gotcha an inlaw.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

no


----------



## firestorm (Dec 10, 2002)

oh ok, must be one of those there girlfiend kinda girls.


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

WAS IT YOUR Uncle??


----------



## firestorm (Dec 10, 2002)

He said not related.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

you're just not gona live this one down, crash...
we need picture proof....
was it......


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

http://www.uglypeople.com/uglymen/html/up-men-00293.htm


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

hey! where'd you get her picture


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

evidentally, she gets around, pardner....I'd watch out for her...she's a hussy!


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> He said not related.




OK, then it was your Uncle's best friend/Co-worker whose is female.... her SON!  A haha ha aha!


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> http://www.uglypeople.com/uglymen/html/up-men-00293.htm



Why did I even bother!  I knew she was going to be gross!  Hell, she makes  Carrie (Sissy spacek) look pretty even with all the pigs blood poured all over her!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

you don't think I  would go out and find a babe, do you?

There weer probably bette rones, or worse, depending on your point of view...but I couldn't get the pics to open up


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> evidentally, she gets around, pardner....I'd watch out for her...she's a hussy!



she told me she was a virgin and i believed her for some reason


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

gross talk about that ugly girl!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

she's not ugly she's just; femalely featured challenged


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah?  Then I think you should screw her, cum in her and raise a family, then!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

no i think that cat of her's has teeth


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

ahhhhhhh!  F'n Gross!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> she's not ugly she's just; femalely featured challenged


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> .



..


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

you know what I find funny Crash.  All your whoring tonight and somehow GP still has you creamed by 100!!


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

.... ''''''''''......   ... -------________ _ _ _ _ __


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

wtf? how is that possible? i bet he's usin mod powers on that one


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

GP is on a streak..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

no way no how i've had to of out whored him


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

Correction:  He is out whoring a Post Whore!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

i needa get to work on that 2 word thread when everyone leaves


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

Everyone HAS left!  So get cracking and do what I did last night.. Surf porn and copy your fav. lyrics into the two word thread


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

hahaha i'm gonna


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

you have that much patience?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

no i'm just gonna post a bunch of periods


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

there's no honor in that one.....

( was watching a samauri movie earlier..)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

ok i'll post a bunch of meaningless dribble like dave


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

like you don't already? 
We are all guilty of that....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

ya just a bunch of nonsence posting is great


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

kills the night....i've only got 3 more hours to go...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

i found the coolest sight ratemyboobies.com


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

unfortunately, I am not able to go to a site like that...you are going to have to just go and enjoy them for me..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

it kicks ass you get to vote for your favorite boobies


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

rub it in...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

it's so cool!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

so..there are boobs there.....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

yes lots of boobs  it's like a colection of boobs!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

any faces?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

some


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

arew they cute?
Some ugly chicks have nice boobs...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

they are assorted you never know what you;'ll get next


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

shit man but i g2g i'm tired as hell i'll be back later


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

kinda like that box of chocolates...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

later.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

wait nvm i thought i was gettin up early tomorrow wrong day


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

shit..and I had a letter to write....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

hahah go for it i'll be here when you get back


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

and let you close the gap? dream on, pal!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

haha good point i must post faster now lol


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm SO far ahead of you, young padewan....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

ya you are i needa get to work


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

I've got less than 2 hours to go....
wonder howmany MINUTEs it will take Dave to out post me today...


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> ok i'll post a bunch of meaningless dribble like dave



I don't believe SHOT IN THE DARK is a bunch of dribbles!


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I've got less than 2 hours to go....
> wonder howmany MINUTEs it will take Dave to out post me today...



Ummmm, none!  Because I am going to be away most of the time today..maybe later tonight with you!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

dave is too skilled with functioning with multi browsers goin


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

Dave is back online!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

yay! hahaha


----------



## Dero (Dec 10, 2002)

I's here also...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

now the parties getting started


----------



## Dero (Dec 10, 2002)

PW party???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

of course


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

Dero is back on and still hasn't signed my guestbook!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

ya dero why r u waistin time get to work! lol


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

Dero disappeared again!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

ladies and gentle man the great dissapearin dero *crowd claps*


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

geez, I've got five friggin browsers open trying to keep up here.....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

i got one goin i think it's pretty slow


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

it's called, "you still have a fukin virus"!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

no i don't think so shouldn't of anivirus takin it out


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

you probably just quarantined it and forgot to delete it!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

fukkin thing won't delete!?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

wait nvm i deleted it just now


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

Dam dude i've had almost 400 posts in the last 24hourrs


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

that's almost disturbing....holy shiat...you passed me like I was standing still!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

hahaha ya but they might start dropping off soon


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't even know what I am at!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

WAY up there....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

i just know i'm about you for the 24 hour but your at the top of everything else


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

No, you whores out whore me today! (I wasn't on)  You two are above me tonight  but you know what?  Tomorrow will be a DIFFERENT story!  I promise... wait and see what my numbers jump to!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

i'm not stoppin dave i'm ust gonna try to get 1000 in 24hours lol


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm off the next two nights...but will be on the WHOLE weekend...36 hours!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm off the next two nights...but will be on the WHOLE weekend...36 hours!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

dam burn thats awhile i got racing and training this weekend so i won;t be here


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

ha ha..eat my snow!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

ouch i hate taking digger while snowboarding it fukkin hurts


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

Hell Burner, you might even beat me in all stats!  I'm going to South Beach!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

burn has the board to himself this weekend what will he do


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

I will have to pornalize everytihng...start new threads...pornalize them.....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

sounds like fun....i don't wanna race anymore i wanna pornalize


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

how 'bout do both...you figure out the logistics...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

i bet i could do that


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah... I start sweating it when he comes close to Kuso and I!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

you've got a mission...

I wanna go and see that movie extreme ops....
looks good


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

i wanna catch dave were only 6000 away that won't be too hard


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

yeah..if he takes a month or so off.....


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

yeah!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

we got half 1000 in 24hours thats only 12 days we'd need


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

you gonna be ataking pics again this weekend, Dave?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

take some ones of hot girls for us


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

yeah, forget the guys.....w8 can find her own men...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

Top 10 Posters - Last 24 Hours 
CRASHMAN 430 
Burner02 327 
davidjasondean 238 
dg806 155 
firestorm 44 
w8lifter 44 
Prince 39 
bekahleigh23 38 
Dr. Pain 36 
seyone 33 
 Top 10 Posters - Last 7 Days 
davidjasondean 1180 
dg806 704 
CRASHMAN 675 
Burner02 449 
w8lifter 337 
Dr. Pain 261 
firestorm 232 
kuso 187 
Prince 178 
Hammerlynn 153


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

dam i'm kickin ass


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

you got me by 103...don't younhave porn to go and watch????


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

hahaha no it's still downloadin


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 10, 2002)

Man can not live on porn alone!




























Kleenex are a must!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

I think crash is proving you wrong, my friend..


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 10, 2002)

He just left.  Porn must be done!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

no no i'm here


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

.....


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

d


----------



## seyone (Dec 10, 2002)

there is always time for porn.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

theres always room for jello and always time for porn


----------



## seyone (Dec 10, 2002)

lol


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

de


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

dum


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

dobie dobie doo


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

dee


----------



## seyone (Dec 10, 2002)

how's your bud ice?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

hahaha i glag someone got that lol


----------



## seyone (Dec 10, 2002)

I loved those comercials.


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

deeeee


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

that penguin kicks ass


----------



## seyone (Dec 10, 2002)

he's all cool until he steals your beer


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

beeee


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

then hides in the sterio speaker


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

whooooooooooooooo?


----------



## seyone (Dec 10, 2002)

yeah, that penguin is a sneaky one


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

the penguin dave the penguin don't you know the penguin...the one who hides in your house and steals your beer......i sound like a crazy person lol


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

Don't drink beer so there are no penquins in my house!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

lucky bastard lol


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

Where's Burner


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

i dunno he wondered off somewhere


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

got scared again bc/ your outposting him


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

ya i think i'm gonna close the gap tonight


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

you can actually catch the B'Fly tonight.  Unless that is..... R U TIRED???


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

I was actually watching that 70's show...kinda funny...


----------



## seyone (Dec 10, 2002)

that 70's show is pretty good


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

I cannot believe clothes were that horrible back then..


----------



## seyone (Dec 10, 2002)

yeah, they were pretty bad. I don't know if they were worse than the 80's though.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

i can catch BF tonight i think it won't be too hard


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> that 70's show is pretty good



they find alota hot girls for that show


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

they fina alot of hot girls for every show...

80's went THAT bad...they did have member's only...


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

that's 500 more to go there sport!


----------



## seyone (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm tired


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

500 more what?


----------



## seyone (Dec 10, 2002)

post to reach bfly?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

dam i needa get to work.....do keyboards ware out cause i think mine wi;; be soo if they do


----------



## seyone (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm out of here.. talk to you guys later.


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

see ya sey!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

later bro


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

30 within crash and 475 within the B'Fly


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

hasta, seyone!


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=231032#post231032

Here you go crash!  

REREAD!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

that poor villege dave lol


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

.................!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

sjrtjughdj..DFA..........


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

ane;lgj ;asdoifgn;liasjhf;oialsnul;fhasi;ldfh;lishdf;li


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

fhtrjhtrsjyty...dtyik78653765 sghahs utwn7


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

you girls (Burner and Crash) still haven't borke 4600!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

almost


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

there did it!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

nor have we broke it either..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

oh, just did..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

yep goin for 5000 now


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

that's like 400 more to go!!!


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

400  400  400


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

by end of weekend...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

easy


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

Burner is talking the weekend... for 400

Crash is talking tonight!!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

dam right


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

You are within 200 of Albob!  I don't think your going to get it tonight!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

i will BRB couple mins k?


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

OK, buck wheat!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

Alright i'm bacl alph alpha


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

ten years later!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

i know my lady wanted to talk


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

your AUNT again!  Incest LOVER!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

no dude i was talkin to you mom she's got the gums


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

go back to MMA's thread I just posted


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

alrighty


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

I can't believe you actually found it without asking me for the stinkin' direct link!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

hahaha ya i was thinkin i should but i had nothin to do lol


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

If you actually changed the parameters and went back 2.5 months (when you were grounded) you would find alot of hilarious shit!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

i probably should go take a peak at it


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

No, do that when no one else is on and your bored!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

bawhahaha 

when i was grounded was the time you pulled ahead of me in posts i'd be next to you if that didn't happen


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

NEVER!  Because at that time, I was also away for two months and when I popped in I read that ever so wonderful thread!

So, you have no excuses!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

oh ya i remeber that you went travelin but you still had a computer


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

No much... I posted maybe 5-10 post every other night!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

oh dam there goes that excuse well you just a whore then haha


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

Maybe... maybe not!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

a whore vaction is like like were normal people lol


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

alright clown... now I AM going to bed... go into the two word chat and lay the lyrics to the song, "One"  don't forget to consume 20 posts for the helicopter noises and gun fire and the intro guitar as well.

For example:

One post would

da-da- da-da-da-da-


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

hahaha sounds good taht'll be fun  G'night dave


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

I go away for two seconds and there is 26 posts??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

ya? told you i'm good


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

jeesh!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

haha i finished the whole metallica one song in 15 mintutes  (in the 2 word thread)


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2002)

sick youth...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

ya aren't we great


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2002)

have your legs cramped from not moving more or less for 24 + hours?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

nah they'er used to it my back is feelin a little pain though dam wood chair


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2002)

you should take some tiem off..to recouperate..you know..say a week or so?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

i'm thinkin about 8 hours  sleep


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2002)

As soon as my relief shows up....within 15 minutes..I'm outta here! I'm looking at about 7 hours myself..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

ya i'm tired i'm gonna take off i'v hit my limit 16 hours in one spot lol


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2002)

geez, dude get some sleep! (Maybe actually go to the gym today?)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

ya i'll probably do chest or go snowboardin see ya later


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2002)

later!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

bye


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2002)

bye


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2002)

miss


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2002)

American


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2002)

pie....


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 11, 2002)

I just ate some garlic hash brown for breakfast.  The protein shake wasn't enough and I was hungry.

*burp*


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

Sounds like you either went to a Diner or Denny's!!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 11, 2002)

No, the cafeteria at work.


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

oooaag!  Was it good?  Like buttery and oily everything that makes it so tasty... oh, you said, "hash browns"  I though you meant home fries!  

what do they do, fry or bake  it and sprinkle garlic powder on it??  

Did you get some eggs, too?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 11, 2002)

They were like little potato cubes, baked with salt and garlic put on them.  They were ok...nothing special.  I was hungry and they were there.    No eggs.  They looked scary.  Just a huge vat of scrambled eggs.


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

Could it be that diner and cafeteria are less greasy then those of FAST FOOD GIANTS?

That's why I wouldn't mind taken over the restaurant in Berlin/Cromwell...

Right now, I'm at a standstill with them in negotiations...


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)

NEVER DIE THREAD!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)

this thread will never die as long as we're here


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

Kuso and the gang are going to BAN us!  We'll have to change their name to IMM.com if they do!   And Kuso name will be Kuso-ace


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

haha that'd suck if we got banned i'd just start my own forum  but i don't think we'd get banned ever were too much fun


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

I'm surprised Kuso hasn't seen this, yet!


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

Oh, he signed on but must be away from his desk!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

or lookin at porn


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

Or, pooping!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

or mas....


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

he could be jerking.....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

or choking...........


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

BTW, your little sight there ratemyboobies is loaded with FAT woman!  What are they thinking??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

i give them a 1 so learned to never post there again


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

yeah but how do they manage a 3??????


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

people feel sorry for them


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

I don't think so!!!!  I think it's them voting for themselves with a 10!!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

hahaha like everyday


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

GOAL ATTAINED!!  Onward to DERO!!!!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

dero and scotty then i'll be in the top 5


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

Well, that would be 700 or 800 posts away... you'll get that when Burner and I and yourself are on together!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

i think i can get that by next wesneday don't you?


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

I don't know... Dero posts consistently and Scotty has too... but if you keep posting like the way we did with Burner... I see it happen this weekend.. Burner says he's going to whore this shit out of everything....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

i think i'm gonna help em with 4 browers open


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

Be creative in the new thread that I created!

Alright, I AM off to bed!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

G'night big fella


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

CRASHMAN

"say you see a hot snow bunny on the ski hill from the chair lift how do you go stalk her down without seeming well like a stalker lol then how do you introduce yourself"

First off, DO NOT USE the word *STALKING!!!* 

Same thing we all said to Nick...... make eye contact, smile, and say fuk'n hello!  Ask her simple general questions and try to keep non pornal!!!  

- Keep all pornal thoughts clear!
- Have a drink and be relaxed!

More on this later!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

hey crash...you could always board close to her, feign losing your balance..and fall into her? As long as not going too fas to cause injury?

When I try it..I usually am losing my balance...and they usually call me some sort of vulgar name and take off....hope you have better luck..


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

I think I like my idea better!   

Don't give Crash any idea's about purposely causing an accident, he does that well enough on his own!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

Hola!


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

yah, hola needs to post another 100 tonight!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

Hey-zues! well it'll be fun posting more me


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

that wasn't even English what you just said.  Have you been drinking??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

yar


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

Well, let's see what your drunk ass can do while posting... this outta be good!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

i can do it! i can do it all naght log :yesL


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

what the hell did you drink???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

jack and coe


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

Your SUPPOSED to drink Jack STRAIGHT!!!!!  You wussy!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 14, 2002)

hi whores..bye whores  must get sleep


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Your SUPPOSED to drink Jack STRAIGHT!!!!!  You wussy!



i as at a bar and it costed wat tooooooooo muc 4 sots


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> hi whores..bye whores  must get sleep




I'm right there with ya... not physically  !

G' Night Crash!!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

G"N


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

HELLO out there in la-la land!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

hello?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

hello Crash....you here?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

yes, yes i am


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

what up dude?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

nothin man just hangin out being bored u?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

yeah bored too! Been behavin yourself??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

nope not at all  jk for the most part ya. so how's 1-test rehab? lol


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

sucks man!! Nah still have a little left on this cycle and then it will suck!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

why is it addicting or just you see alota ersults and don't wanna stop?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

Both! I'm getting great results and it's addicting because of it!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

it really works that good? how much have you gained?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

read this......
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?postid=234967#post234967


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

atleast you made nice gains


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

yep i love it..........


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

sounds fun .........but i'm still too young for it


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

Hey Crash, DG and Burner!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

hey dave


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

what up DJ?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

Crash if you like lifting you got many years!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

ya i'm about to start a new online journal and name it "the genetic marvel" show you guys how fast my strength,weight and size goes up in a month it's insane i personally don't even believe it it's awsome


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

Got a headache, Crash???


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

yo, dave-
looks like thte 'three amigos' are at it again?
cable is out here in the ops center...looks like a good chance of my being on here quite a while tonight...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

an inkling og an headache nothin much though


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

Let's see if you two can catch Dero and Scotty!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

the night is young....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

i wonder


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

I think you could come within 300 or 200....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

maybe what r they at?


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

I'll check in a few... I'm trying to catch up to emails!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

pornmailer? lol


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

no!  IM.com mail!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

pm's?


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

No, your guy's posts!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

ohhh i have a junk mail account for that lol


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

I've got about 50 or better mails in my inbox every time I come back from a couple day break....


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

Just 50?? Yesterday I had 150!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

was a slow day?
I know I have deleted up to 450 im notification replies in one day.....


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

that's IS funny!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

that's almost sad....of course, the guys do not mind it when I open up a pic of one of our beautiful ladies here....


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

You have it going to your WORK ACCOUNT?????!!?!  That's crazy but understandable!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

have to...they turned off access to pop-3 accounts..so no yahoo or hotmail...


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

how about web mail???


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13647

Here Burner!!!


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=235415#post235415

For you and Crash and anyone else!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

hola i'm back!


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

Read the last two threads, here!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

just did


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

what are you doing now???


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

answering your threads....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

same as him


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13650

Here is another thread!!!


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

~~~~~~~~~vvvvvVVvvvvvvvvvv~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

^%$&@$%&?$%&^?$%YU?///


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

...........................V.....................


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2002)

.......................................W.................................


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=13624

Here is another one!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2002)

ll your makin a bunch of new threads tonight aren't you?


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

Told you so!  Wait till' tomorrow!!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

........................................X....................................


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

....z>>>^^^^^^'


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

I can't believe I just join a silly forum about boobs!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2002)

is it any good?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

Dave, you have too much time on your hands. hahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2002)

damn, fire....what r u still doing up? Or are just getting up again? Are you also part zombie like Dave?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

I work a 3 day work week Burner.  Sunday thru Tuesday. 19:00 to 07:00.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2002)

beter than mine...I do a 3-2-2-3 12 hiur shift....1800 - 0600..then 0600 - 1800 every two months to rotate


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2002)

I got out of the frigginmilitary to be rid of shift work...lucky me, eh?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

Lucky you. Honestly though I love my shift. I'm a night owl so it works well for me. Plus who can argure with only working 3 days a week.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2002)

I used to be on a set 4 day 10 hour shift. that was great.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

I was on that one forever.  I only went to 3 day due to lack of coverage here. I work alone. Have 2 people working the other 4 days.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2002)

what do you do?
I do network security for the AF.

I do my part to provide that cyber blanket of security in which we sleep under. 
Sound good? Is it getting a little deep in here? Need to get the hip waders out yet??


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

Does sound kewel actually.  I work for the Wall Street Journal.  I'm a Senior Operations Analyst.  Satellite communications; Network communications (LAN/WAN), IBM mainframe operations are my main responsabilities.  Oh I forgot worldwide Helpdesk support from 00:00 to 07:00am.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2002)

are they hiring??


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

NYC... Wallstreet.... IT Dept.  I bet he's seeing a lot of green!

Burner, your too afraid of the Mafia to go to the EAST SIDE!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2002)

Me? Nope. Have no fear....I've still got my snoopy night lite. All safe and secure!


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

I saw what you posted in NG diary so here is my reply...

I'll do it here to prevent PW there!  

HERE is my response!

Since you have so much time at work.....

:Since you use yahoo to host a photo album, why don't you transfer all those pics in your album and create a web page??  Make sure those pics go as thumbnails so we don't have to wait 10 years for the download!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2002)

I canot access my album now.
I have some bad news:
One of our guys did a bad thing last week and big brother is coming down...I might not be on much in the next few weeks...until things calm down.


I will still pst my story and pictures though....
I'll c-ya around!
mike


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

uh-oh Mike!

Better keep your time on the www to a "reasonable amount."


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

hi bf


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

Hello everyone, B'Fly!  Damn Burner.... just keep on touch and email me at my regular email address in regards to the Clenbuterx and 1 Test....


Crash, WTF are you up to?  You made it in one piece I see (From snowboarding)


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

Hey Crash!  You online???  If so, must be in lurk mode


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 16, 2002)

Hey DJD, Powerhouse is having some kind of holiday party this Thursday.  Free protein drinks all day with a coupon they mailed out.  I think I'll have to lift in the morning, and spin in the evening, just so I can get two shakes.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Crash, WTF are you up to?  You made it in one piece I see (From snowboarding)



hell ya i did kicked everyones ass 1st place both races  

but i did fall after the race while i was messin around in the park and bruise my hip lol


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Hey Crash!  You online???  If so, must be in lurk mode



ya i'm here...and lurking it's between playing on the computer and the jenny jones show lol


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

Are you out of school for the Holidays then?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

nope i don't go to school till after winter break then i'm taking philosophy,psychology,and fire science classes  i'm gonna have alota work


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

Let me know if you need help in the first two...

So you want to be a fire fighter???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

yep but i also want to be smart and able to help people.....might just be a firefighter till i get my doctrine in psychology....i wonder if i'll be able to pull all that off lol


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Hey DJD, Powerhouse is having some kind of holiday party this Thursday.  Free protein drinks all day with a coupon they mailed out.  I think I'll have to lift in the morning, and spin in the evening, just so I can get two shakes.




That sounds AWESOME!  I never got to try their juice bar because I was always to busy chatting with the red head, "Sherry"?  PT trainer??    You do Spinning??  I didn't know that!  I was going to take Saturday Spinning but I was locked away in Gold's in Bristol, CT  Maybe next time.

Damn, it must be cold up there now!!!!  They should move the party over to Central Pizza later that night!


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> yep but i also want to be smart and able to help people.....might just be a firefighter till i get my doctrine in psychology....i wonder if i'll be able to pull all that off lol



I think you can do it Crash! 

Just don't let the "Need a girl now" infatuation ride you..  That will all come to you!  Keep in mind.  A  woman is attracted to a successful businessman... business professional. 


But for now, take it easy and all the younger girls.... they'll fall into place!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

i just needa learn how to not sleep like you dave...whats your secret lol


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 16, 2002)

Hey, Central Pizza is pretty good!  

Saturday spinning at Powerhouse is a killer, man.  If Paul is still running the 9:30 class, he's crazy.  He's a hardcore road rider who just kills you.  Linda on Thursday night is a killer too.


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i just needa learn how to not sleep like you dave...whats your secret lol



Clenbuterx!  

Will you be on later tonight??  I have to run for 4 hours (2.5 hr.s in the gym and 2 hours everywhere else!!


IAB,

They do have decent pizza and better than that shit house called Berlin Pizza.  I like the beer at Central Pizza, too!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> IAB,
> 
> They do have decent pizza and better than that shit house called Berlin Pizza.  I like the beer at Central Pizza, too!



That little shithole on the Berlin Tpke?  Isn't that next door to Supplement City?  You ever been in Supplement City?  Not much of a selection.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Clenbuterx!
> 
> Will you be on later tonight??  I have to run for 4 hours (2.5 hr.s in the gym and 2 hours everywhere else!!



ya i'll be here


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

evening


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> That little shithole on the Berlin Tpke?  Isn't that next door to Supplement City?  You ever been in Supplement City?  Not much of a selection.




Yep, that's how I found Berlin Poop-za!  Was there another place that carried VPX supplements in Connecticut wt/ travelling to China--- CT.   GNC stinks...

It's stands for Good Nutritional Crap but where's the HARDCORE stuff?  

Let me know!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

Dow Jones is not hiring in fact we had two major layoffs this year alone.  Lack of advertising is killing us. And yes Dave,  I make a good salary here.


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

YOU BETTER!!! NYC is da' bomb!

But too cold for me... I'm old now!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

back!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

Dave, I actually work in Princeton. That is our main headquarters. In fact our offices in NYC are all gone since  9/11.  We were directly across the street from the World Trade Centers.  Our building was condemed.  All the reporters and Corporate officials are now here in South Brunswick(right outside Princeton).


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

Wow firestorm, that's gotta be tough!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

Not for me BF, this has always been Corporate HQ, the 9/11 really only effected the Executives and Reporters.   I've been at this site since I started here.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

Glad to hear you and yours were safe!

What do you do for Dow Jones?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm a Senior Operations Analyst.  Satellite Communications;Network Communications (lan/wan), Mainframe operations, and world wide (Helpdesk support 00:00 to 07:00am only, not my full shift. that dept isn't 24 hour coverage so their calls transfer over to me).


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

Interesting.  How much do they teach you about Export Controls?


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

Very cool Firestorm!!!  I think if I ever return back to the city it will be back in the Music Business!!!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Interesting.  How much do they teach you about Export Controls?



These cheap bastards don't teach me anything anymore.  It's more like,, here is a new product, learn it and use it.  This company is going to the dogs I swear.  Oh please don't get me started.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

You were in the music biz Dave?  Kewl what did you do?


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

Are you ignoring me firestorm???


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

Oh never Butterfly,, I responded to you sweetie. look above 2 posts hun or i'll just repeat....  they don't teach me anything anymore.  Haven't been to a training course or seminar in years.  they just throw us in the fire.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

Ok then...

Just curious... did you know that Satellite technology is controlled by the U.S. State Dept. 

Which means that if you help certain individuals from certain countries solve problems realting to controlled technology the you would be performing a defense service which you can't do unless your company has a license to do so from the State Dept.

Now that I've said that... the level of assistance you are giving through the help line probably isn't detailed/deep enough to qualify calling it a defense service.

Just thought I'd share   Besides, as large as Dow Jones is... I'm positive they have an Export Control dept.  It may be in the legal dept.  But I can't imagine any company doing business internationally and not know the laws.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

BF, All our satellite communications are all US cities. they are our Print Centers  such as  Palo Alto, Riverside, Orlando, Dallas, South Brunwick, Denver, La Grange, Chicago  to name a few.  Our overseas communication are all WAN AT&T Circuit connections.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

That's good to know!

What's your companies policy on hiring Foreign Nationals?  And I'm not referring to Resident Aliens.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

I can't say for sure Butterfly but I do know we are an equal opportunity employer.  I don't know of any Foreign nationals here we obviously employee Foreign Country residents for our foreign projects.  Such as Hong Kong, Pakastan, England, Russia, Brussels,Belguim  just to name a few.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm sure you are all covered.  I'm just a big fan of training/education.  That way if I train them and they screw up then it's on them.

Anyway... I'm everyone else will find this totally boring...


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

I dont' find it boring at all.  Your way of thinking is how it should be.  Here on other hand,, they give us new products, expect us to self train and if you screw up it's still on us.  go figure.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

Well guys, it's been a hoot but I gotta get home... don't want to miss CSI!!!

Later!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

Good night Butterfly it was a pleasure talking to you!!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I dont' find it boring at all.  Your way of thinking is how it should be.  Here on other hand,, they give us new products, expect us to self train and if you screw up it's still on us.  go figure.


That's sounds like the city of Charlotte too!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Good night Butterfly it was a pleasure talking to you!!!



Ditto!!!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

Charlotte is also one of our print centers. hummm


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

i like pizza


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

where did that come from??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

my A.D.D. must of kicked in jk


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

your diagnose with ADD??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

no i was jk lol


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> You were in the music biz Dave?  Kewl what did you do?



Started as in intern in Orlando at what was Cheetah records, CDG, Inc.  (Distibution)...Got hired and then went to NYC to the big boys at that time... Mercury Records, Island Records as an assistant in the Marketing, Promotion and Sales... all different Depts. at seperate intervals... a lot  of layoffs took place and I went back to FLA to go back to school.  Quit in the middle and joined the NARAS group (Grammy Awards) in Miami Beach branch. Was a contribuiting writer for the newsletter etc... and then got ill from Appendicitis (It bursted inside)  Recuperated and started liking computers and back in school for that now.

Whew...  that was a mouthful but I will always have a passion for the industry as I have submitted my application to NARAS again so I hope to do some more functions and get in on the elite group.  So that'll mean less PW'ing!  Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 16, 2002)

You guys are awfully quiet tonight? do I need to take pulses?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 16, 2002)

Wow no pulses then in here...will have to go take my own  nite guys!


----------



## Dero (Dec 16, 2002)

Thump thump.
Thump thump...

'Night Hammer.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

______________________________<flatline this place is dead


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

I was out killing my pulse!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

lol what were ya doin?


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

had 4 beers and met some chicky in Downtown Ft. Lauderdale!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

did dave get digits?


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

nah... wasn't my purpose.  I already have their numbers!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

what was your purpose than?


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

SECRET!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

don't wanna get busted do you?


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

It's not illegal!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

they were prostitutes you know it


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

I don't think SO!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 17, 2002)

Do you ever sleep Dave?


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

Sure I do!    Last night I went off the computer at 2:30 am from IM.

Gathered info for the two new additions for my website pages on PT and an IFBB Pro that'll be on display soon! 

Watched wrestling at 4:00 am and then, slept until 9:30 am.  

Does it appear that I don't?    Hee hee!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

what's up Crash?  Did you finish your Clark Griswold crap, yet?  Haha:


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

ya finally my toes are freakin cold! lol


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

damn son, it must be real cold out there or otherwise, your wearing flip flops!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

dude it was snowing!


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

What is SNOW??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

cold stuff created by satan.....


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 17, 2002)

Snow is that shit that I see in the mountains and that damn cold front it's brought to the valley


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

ya that evil stuff we have a solid week of it right now


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

ha ha too bad! It was 65 here yesterday!


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

I was refering to Cocaine!  Sucka's!!!    J/K!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

we weren't? DG was talkin about how many grams he has left  jk


----------



## seyone (Dec 17, 2002)

I want some snow


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

20 a gram  jk


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

Pffttt-tt


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

what you got better biz-nitch


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

is that German what you just said??


----------



## david (Dec 18, 2002)

Reviving this good ol' thread!


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2002)

Hi Crash wherever you may be?!?!

Better be working out!!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 19, 2002)

HI


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2002)

Hi Butterfly!!!

How are you on this fine day?


----------



## butterfly (Dec 19, 2002)

I've been better


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2002)

OK, I am done for the day!  Whoo-hoo!

Now what to do... what to do!

Lawyers rule!  That's the first thing I have to say!  

The last thing I have to say is..... damn, there never is a last thing to say!


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2002)

Don't worry B'Fly, a couple of more days and then, it's the holiday for fun, relaxation and time for the family!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 19, 2002)

You guys arent whoring much anymore...everyone alive? lol


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm here, hammer!  Just doing some studying on fitness and doing my website


----------



## butterfly (Dec 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Don't worry B'Fly, a couple of more days and then, it's the holiday for fun, relaxation and time for the family!



True!  I'm off Monday, Wed & Thur next week and my boss will be out-of-town so I don't think they'll be much work going on


----------



## Dero (Dec 20, 2002)

Work,what's that????


----------



## butterfly (Dec 20, 2002)

Yeah sure, rub it in 

BTW, I'm still waiting for a PM...


----------



## david (Dec 20, 2002)

Hola People!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2002)

hola dude!
(i'm at a friend's house. Working on transferring pics then uploading them to post.
(heh heh...they just left to pick up the Mother in law...I'm gonna surf some porn...)


----------



## david (Dec 20, 2002)

Surf gay porn so that it gets stored and will show up as your friend being a gay porn viewer!   J/K  Don't do that!


----------



## david (Dec 21, 2002)

Saturday and 4 days until Christmas....


----------



## david (Dec 22, 2002)

Damn, I have to still do some shopping!!!  I think I'll put it off until Tuesday night!  

That way the GF can't peek!


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

PW check in... no purposes intended!


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

I can't believe how time has flown today!!! 

But I did fully recuperate from my back workout, yesterday!


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

I'm currently going to PW and it's inspired by, "Damage, Inc."


----------



## Dero (Dec 24, 2002)

I found this thread ALMOST on the second page!!!
Que passa????


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

Slackers


----------



## david (Dec 24, 2002)

w8 has been kicking my ass lately on the counts... actually kicking everyone's ass.....  

Does this mean she's the Post Whore Queen?


----------



## Dero (Dec 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Slackers


Oh thanks!!!I save the thread from going onto the second page and get called "slacker"
What justice??? 

Hiya Hammer


----------



## Dero (Dec 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> w8 has been kicking my ass lately on the counts... actually kicking everyone's ass.....
> 
> Does this mean she's the Post Whore Queen?


As well as a JACKASS????
She has ALL the titles!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

Oh Dero  lol

I see crashman lurking there! Are you okay?  

Back to Black Sheep  Then Tommy Boy and then topped off with The Waterboy


----------



## Dero (Dec 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Oh Dero  lol
> 
> I see crashman lurking there! Are you okay?
> ...




He,he...
But this is the first time,in the history of this thread,that I see 
SIX DAYS worth of whoring,on ONE SIGLE PAGE!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2002)

we must be losing our touch..


----------



## Dero (Dec 24, 2002)

Ummmm,if I really wanted to,I could run up some numbers(posts) tonight...
Burner is under the radar,mmafiter is quiet,what other whore is here???
 He,he...


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

I'm here waiting for the kids to go to sleep so Santa can break out the toys and games!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

I have a feeling it will be a long night! Think I'll get some egg nog!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I have a feeling it will be a long night! Think I'll get some egg nog!!


Could always go see Madame Claus...


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

LOL! She's upstairs with the kids!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> ...what other whore is here???
> He,he...


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I have a feeling it will be a long night! Think I'll get some egg nog!!



If your kids are anything like we were as kids you KNOW they are soooo not going to sleep  Those were the days


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_


What's up Miss Hammer??


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2002)

kind of a loaded question, isn't it??


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> If your kids are anything like we were as kids you KNOW they are soooo not going to sleep  Those were the days


Shiat! I remember me and my two brothers took turn staying up waiting on Santa and then would sneak down and play with toys in the middle of the night and then not want to get up in the morning!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

Nothing...absolutely nothing! I'm so bored and should be packing. Dont want to...

My mom comes tomorrow too


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> kind of a loaded question, isn't it??


Well since you look at it that way!


----------



## Dero (Dec 24, 2002)

Bringing da Hammer down??? 
He,he...
Let crunch some numbers!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

That's funny! We would pretend to be asleep thinking "Santa" would still come but my parents would put nothing out until we were snoring...lol and remember when they would psych us out and say..I hear sleigh bells! We'd almost shit ourselves with excitment


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Bringing da Hammer down???
> He,he...
> Let crunch some numbers!!!



but but but...I didnt do anything


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

With Hammer here I could think of better things to do!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

lmao


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

I always get that reply!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

Nobody takes me serious


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

Oh dg...dont cry


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

Will you wipe my tears??


----------



## Dero (Dec 24, 2002)

My room was under a flat section of the roof,my father would come and check to see if I was sleeping(of course I would not be!!!)and he knew it.He would go up on the roof and start walking around up there with bells in his hands...
My mother would open my bedroom door and ask if I was sleeping??Of course I would be SITTING in my bed STARING at the ceilling,murmuring "it's Santa!!"...
Crazy kid tales...


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

Okay guys...back to my movies! I'll be back when I get tired of sitting on the sofa staring at the tv!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Will you wipe my tears??



Of course.....


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

Hey can I cum watch too? I'm a good cuddler!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Bringing da Hammer down???
> He,he...
> Let crunch some numbers!!!



hammer's...going...down?
So...hammer....how bout a little Christmas hammer..hummer....
(Sorry, I couldnt resist.)

Packing, where are you going?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

Damn she's quick!


----------



## Dero (Dec 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Will you wipe my tears??


Have another oignon!!!
 
He,he...


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hammer's...going...down?
> So...hammer....how bout a little Christmas hammer..hummer....
> (Sorry, I couldnt resist.)
> ...


Now that would be loaded!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2002)

some of the guys brought in snacks to work tonight...
damn, I'm up to three brownies, two cookies and am about to go backlfor my third cup full of caramel popcorn..

In that aspect..I cannot WAIT for thses holidays to be over!


----------



## Dero (Dec 24, 2002)

Not at all!!!
Who delivered it and what was the intent...?
Only one way of seing that ...


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

I've ate so much crap! But It felt good to get loose for a while. I'll look forward to getting back on track in January.


----------



## Dero (Dec 24, 2002)

Tomorrow will be hell...
ALL that food and wine and,and...


----------



## Dero (Dec 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Okay guys...back to my movies! I'll be back when I get tired of sitting on the sofa staring at the tv!


What's da movie????


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

more food, wine and beer!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2002)

yeah, but, the gym WILL be open on Friday!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

work too


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2002)

I will be dong back/bi's then go to work.
oh, and cardio. This will be my new year's resoloution: To actually do cardio. (I hate it!)


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

Nooooooooo. Don't say car,ccc,card,,,,,,ca. Can't say it!


----------



## Dero (Dec 24, 2002)

Eh dg...Get on your bike,that will get the tikker tikking!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2002)

I know..its almost a four letter word....
butt...to work off that egg nog your swiling, (with some sort of rum mixed?)


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

yes, captain morgan! And you know thursday would be a great day to ride. It will be sunny but chilly. In the 20's for lows. But I can wrap up!


----------



## Dero (Dec 24, 2002)

Man I would if it wasn't for all this snow,ice and cold...
Ah yeah and work on thursday...


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

Maddison & Matthew left Santa milk, cookies, crackers, cheese and egg nog. I am about to finish them off!! Now I have to type a letter to leave for them!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2002)

what?!?! no carrots for the reindeer???


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

they left some oats and glitter so they could find it!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

You know, christmas really is neat when you have kids!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

They still realize what Christmas is really about though!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2002)

damn...THAT's what's missing...

can you rent a couple rug rats someplace?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

Sometime's I'll give ya mine!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

Wouldn't take nothing in the world for them though!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

Merry Christmas to all from Dixie!


----------



## david (Dec 24, 2002)

I just woke up from napping bt/ 9-12 am.... the bar I used to bounce at IS OPEN!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2002)

no cover for you then?


----------



## seyone (Dec 24, 2002)

looks like it's gonna be a white Christmas here in Philly. it jsut started snowing about a couple of hrs. ago.


----------



## Dero (Dec 24, 2002)

We had that yesterday...Just 'nuff to cover the brown stuff up and the ice...!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2002)

samehere. now all gone..


----------



## seyone (Dec 24, 2002)

that sucks. It is snowing pretty good here, I hope it keeps up.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

It sucks that I'm up....I'm so mad! I'll never get back to sleep! Mom says they have 5 inches in Chicago (gawd I hope she's not delayed!)

Merry Christmas


----------



## sawheet (Dec 25, 2002)

iI am up too damm drunk ppl keep calling 911, I wish it was cold here!!


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

Wow, 

Just got back from the bar and it was half full!  

I almost had to help my friend throw 4 clowns out!  Sad, huh?

No cover charge, Seyone!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2002)

what were clowns doing out on Christmas eve?


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

Getting drunk, fighting with their g-friend's and acting dumb as usual!

I had a couple, talked with my friend and got the f*ck out of there!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2002)

gee, THAT's the thing to do on Christmas Eve...
clowns....


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

Actually there were some hot girls there!!!!

Nothing wrong we seeing overflowing D-cups and midrift exposure on a hottie!  ;-)


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2002)

I am SO gonna have to come for a visit!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2002)

ahh...we just finished watching  'A Christmas Story'.
Now, Christmas is official and can proceed...


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ahh...we just finished watching  'A Christmas Story'.
> Now, Christmas is official and can proceed...



That is the BEST christmas movie ever! My dad and I always used to watch it and now TNT the last few years plays it for 24 hours on Christmas day 

I'm watching it now  lmao


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

I haven't seen that movie in a long time!  I'm spirited, can't you tell?


----------



## Dero (Dec 25, 2002)

Christmas is not christmas w/o that movie...
Watched it last night.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 25, 2002)

OMG David   I remember when they would ONLY play it ONCE on Christmas day! So we searched everywhere and bought it! Now they should it the whole month of December 

<------just woke up from a nap


----------



## Dero (Dec 25, 2002)

Hiya Hammer,good nap?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 25, 2002)

Yep! After being woke up last night and waking up early, I felt pooped! And I know mom will want to be out for a while today so I needed it 

Did Santa bring you what you wanted?


----------



## Dero (Dec 25, 2002)

Ummmm,yup!!!
A bunch of gift certificates for bike stuff,clothing and some money.
What else can a guy ask for????
What about you?
Did Santa tickle you


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

Hello whores!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 25, 2002)

Hi guys! Just popping in before bed  Mom got here and we had a good time at dinner and saw Two Weeks Notice (very cute!) We of course gambled a bit (I won!) 

Hope everyone had a great Christmas! I'll be sparse over the next few days while she's here!


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

"Look over your shoulder get ready to win!!!!"

HHH aka. "The Game"


----------



## david (Dec 26, 2002)

What's up, everyone?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 26, 2002)

Just checking in for a sec!


----------



## david (Dec 26, 2002)

Good to hear from ya!


----------



## seyone (Dec 26, 2002)

damn, its quiet in here tonight.


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2002)

I was out at the HOOCHIE Bar and other bars as well!  Just got home!


----------



## seyone (Dec 27, 2002)

any hot action?


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2002)

No... just a lot of DUMB spending and not realizing it!  That will never happen again!!!


----------



## seyone (Dec 27, 2002)

"DUMB spending" I know all too much about that.


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2002)

I accidentally gave a stinkin dance on stage a $20 bill!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I accidentally gave a stinkin dance on stage a $20 bill!


Yeah, yeah!


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2002)

Believe me, I did and the lady says, your quite generous!


----------



## david (Dec 28, 2002)

I still can't believe that I did that the other day.... well, enough about that!

Time to go to the gym soon!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 28, 2002)

ah yes the gym that wonderfull place i get to once a week


----------



## david (Dec 28, 2002)

Not something good to brag about, Crash!


----------



## seyone (Dec 28, 2002)

once a week? you are worse than me.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 28, 2002)

ya but i'm gettin better i did double sessions today


----------



## seyone (Dec 28, 2002)

so you trianed shoulders and what else?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 28, 2002)

i trained chest this morning and shoulders just now


----------



## seyone (Dec 28, 2002)

I can't handle the double split.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 28, 2002)

i had to peel myself off the couch to lift i was beat


----------



## david (Dec 28, 2002)

that is good to hear CRASH!  Now, write it in your diary!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 29, 2002)

i did you have to go look


----------



## seyone (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i had to peel myself off the couch to lift i was beat


 I bet.


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2002)

I rechecked


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 29, 2002)

well tomorrow's a easy day


----------



## seyone (Dec 29, 2002)

tomorrow i have to work.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 29, 2002)

i have to get up at 10!


----------



## seyone (Dec 29, 2002)

that sucks, but i kknow all too well what that is like.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 29, 2002)

dam i g2g but i'll be back tomorrow night i got a compter now  later


----------



## seyone (Dec 29, 2002)

later on man.


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2002)

G' night !


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2002)

yo, Dave-
Where the hellsinki are those emails?
Inquiring minds wanna know!


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2002)

Alright, I'm sending it in a few minutes


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2002)

thanx.
so did I read right that you are thinking of moving?


----------



## Stacey (Dec 29, 2002)

Hi guys!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2002)

hey stacie!
How are you feeling?


----------



## Stacey (Dec 29, 2002)

HI sweetie!! Much better thanks!!! All I have is a earache, but its going away!! YEAH! I'm going to the gym FINALLY tomorrow night..I can't wait! HOW ARE U???


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> HI sweetie!! Much better thanks!!! All I have is a earache, but its going away!! YEAH! I'm going to the gym FINALLY tomorrow night..I can't wait! HOW ARE U???


how am I? 
FAT!
Damn month of December wrecked several months of sweat. Oops.
Other than that. I am fine.
I am working on making some severe changes in life here. (maybe new career)
This eeking by in a dead career field (computers) isn't getting it. 
I HATE ear aches! Feel better!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 29, 2002)

OH MI GOD BURNER TELL ME ABOUT IT. I did good all month, even lost weight, but this past week has been bad...bad..bad.. and not working out, being sick..makes me feel fat!!! I FEEL Fat!! I can't wait to get back in to the swing of things..

I know~ I hate earaches toooo ~ Yuck


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 29, 2002)

Hi Guys! Mom is gone now  I took her to the airport early since I have a very long and early starting day tomorrow! I cry everytime I drop her off  She usually does too but laughed this time and said you'll be home in two weeks! I just feel so alone here 

Hope you all are good!

p.s...I feel you with this month! I'm now getting sick and have eaten shit for the last week


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2002)

well, we've got just a couple more days of being 'sloths' before it is time to get busy again!
Enjoy the last of teh holiday food fest! Winter training is upon us and Spring is coming!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 29, 2002)

Exactly Burner! I wanted to be able to have enjoy my birthday (well..I'll celebrate on New Year's Eve) then back to it on the 1st! 

G'nite!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2002)

g'night hammer!
B-day? Happy B-day!
Who gets to spank you? I humbly volounter my services if the position...is vacant..


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2002)

Did I hear Birthday?  Happy B-Day, Hammer!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2002)

Whens your birthday hammer????? AWESOME
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## david (Dec 30, 2002)

Good morning Monday, everyone!


----------



## david (Dec 30, 2002)

1 hour until the gym and where is my 1 TEST?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## david (Dec 30, 2002)

_Veteran glam-metal band Twisted Sister, best known for the '80s hits "We're Not Gonna Take It" and "I Wanna Rock," will reunite for at least two shows next summer. The New York-based quintet is confirmed for the Sweden Rock festival on June 8 and the Bang Your Head festival in Germany on June 28. Guitarist Jay Jay French says the band hopes to announce additional dates soon._


Maybe I should go??!?!?!?!?


----------



## butterfly (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Whens your birthday hammer????? AWESOME
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!



TWO MORE DAYS!!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> TWO MORE DAYS!!!!



 :bounce:


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 30, 2002)

I cant believe that no one is online!


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm actually am sleeping on a normal schedule!  You believe it??


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

Nope I cant


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

I have the stuff


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 31, 2002)

hello everyone


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

Hello Crash!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi guys!


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Hammer!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 31, 2002)

bonjour


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

Hey  Crash!  Did you notice that DP is wiping our asses in the Top 10 and Last 7 days?????  Scary, huh?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

<<<<has stayed on the whore list for days now  I am what I am


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Hey  Crash!  Did you notice that DP is wiping our asses in the Top 10 and Last 7 days?????  Scary, huh?




extremely


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

I think it's time for me to take over the top posts to end this year 2002!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 31, 2002)

i'll go for the top of 2003


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

And, son... YOU will do it!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 31, 2002)

whats your goal of 2003 dave a 100,000?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

Wowee I've graduated to Senior Member


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm a loser cuz I'm here on NYE (well NY in some parts of the world) no one else is here now.....dude I need to get a life


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm here still... are you?  And your NOT a loser!


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

Oh and Crash.... no, that is NOT my goal!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

yea...wandering back and forth..still feel like a loser but thanks


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

Oh c'mon now!!!!  Hey, spill your life for me!    I'm here  and listening.... and researching some stuff


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

Just feel stupid...sitting home on NYE by myself getting drunk (well because I've stretched it out I wont even be really crocked!) Too much though to drive to see the fireworks and not sure if I want to walk around the block to see them from the mountain.....

Gee....I'm miss popularity


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

Don't feel stupid because I think it can be a pain going downtown into crowds and the after thought of driving can be a pain... don't let it get you down Heather... you'll be back home with family and friends, meet new people at your new job.... focusing on your career and your health!  And who knows, may be 2003 will bring you your dream man!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

I know I'll be home soon...just bored sitting home! Dream man? Dont think he exists....I'm too damn picky 

Sidenote: can you believe they have our mayor down on Fremont street? That's scary..he should be home safe! His bodyguards are pushing people away..lol

*watching the Vegas festivities on TV*


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

That is very interesting... better than Christopher Reeve out in all that congestion (NYC)!

Obviously it wasn't that cold in NYC tonight.... no one was wearing winter coats???    My friend said, "their warm bc/ they've been drinking!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

Very very true! On the strip here they are wearing winter coats and gloves  280,000 people are now on Las Vegas Blvd  Still debating the walk to watch the fireworks live or watch them on TV.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

Sidenote: One news station is broadcasting from Caesars (where I work) and talking about all the people on the lawn...I'm sure that security is going nuts!  The director is a very good friend!


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

You should've stayed at work (free parking) and hung out there with your friend's and watched the fireworks at least.  Maybe???


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

Yea..they would have let me into the party without a problem...the strip here is too crazy though and it would take hours to get home! I'll have to watch them on TV! No time to go for a walk now.


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

Wouldn't they give you a room for dirt cheap??


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 1, 2003)

At work? Nope..we are at full occupancy! The rooms were over $400 a night! Very hard to get a room in LV on NYE!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2003)

Happy New Year everybody!
How was every body's night? Di y'all go out?
I had a great time working the club! More or less. For some odd reason, we were seriously understaffed, so I was basically the only bouncer in the main floor. (our club is one building with six clubs within)
There were two 'floating' bounces, but the floor was mainly mine. I am happy to report that there was only one fight and that was pretty well handled, thatnk oyu.
At midnight, I was in single and searching for 'smooches' mode and got about eight (8) girls to give me a kiss. (all cute, too!)
(I had no idea it would be so easy to ask for a New YEar's hug...then kiss....I amaze even myself sometimes..
I've been up since 4pm on Tuesday afternoon, worked all night, and now am here for a friggin twelve hour shift.
(DAVE! I NEED MORE CLENBURTX!)

Y'all have a great day!


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

Are you sure those were girls that kiss you???

I think Clen is

$20 for 60ml
$30 for 120 ml
$35 for 240 ml (I think)


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> At work? Nope..we are at full occupancy! The rooms were over $400 a night! Very hard to get a room in LV on NYE!



I hear you on that one!  It was a shot in the dark!  I used to work for the Hilton/Clarion while in school and I would've thought Caesar's would've treated you a little different from a Chain hotel on the holidays.  All I remember is that some hotels can be ridicuolously political!  Quite annoying and dumb!  Our GM after I quit was arrested for fraud and embezzlement!  AND I am happy for him bc/ he got what he deserved!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

Yo David....you Suck.....  


Top 10 Posters - Last 7 Days 
Dr. Pain 372 
w8lifter 272 
davidjasondean 265


Third...what'sup with that? 

DP


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

I dunno.... I've been devoting more time towards the gym and stuff...  I don't think I'll ever be able to retake the "old PW form" again.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

Naw....it's like riding a bitc...err...bike..you never forget! 


DP


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

LMAO!  It's weird... after 5 months of PW'ing and 13,000 posts... I grew tired..........  But your right.... maybe sometime soon I'll return to it!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2003)

oh trust me, my friend. They weer women. I did mention, CUTE women, didn't I?

I'll be talking to you about that 240ml and 1 test real soon


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

Oh you will?  Oh Goody!    j/k!


----------



## bigss75 (Jan 1, 2003)

I am sure glad I coudnt get to a computer last night because I made an ass out of myself. I called everyone I knew and told them happy new year. 

Anyone got any drunk stories to tell


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

I made the mistake of calling one of my g-friend's at 3:30am... she talked and talked and talked and talked.............


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 1, 2003)

No drunk stories for me  I was a good girl (dammit!) lol


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I made the mistake of calling one of my g-friend's at 3:30am... she talked and talked and talked and talked.............



hahahaha! I was soo out for the count as soon as I hit the pillow


----------



## Dero (Jan 1, 2003)

No drunk stories here...
Finished the show at 11:15 pm,then we finished the tear down at 3am,go thomw and slept ALL day...
I'm still groggy...
  
What day is today???


Has anybody ever seen Seinfeld's stand up show???
I'm working on it on friday.


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2003)

Nope never seen it!  But I watched Ellen Degeneres show on HBO and she is FUNNY.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 2, 2003)

Don't like her much.


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Don't like her much.


If you have'nt seen her stand up show,you might like it.
I'm also not a fan of her's butt I have seen her HBO show which is actually hilarious...
 
Try it BUTTerfly,you might like it,and if you don't,well,
don't blame moi!!! 

How's da headache???

BTW...Now I'm not working on the Seinfell show
yell:cheap bastard!!!)
He cut down on the production and production time and I'm outta of a job!!!
One day before da show...


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2003)

I thought her dance routine was quite funny on HBO... that's what kept me interested!   Dero!!


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2003)

Aaahh... good to be back home... for now!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 2, 2003)

It's always good to be back home


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2003)

4 hours in the gym almost kinda get tiring!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 3, 2003)

That's crazy..are you one of those chit chatters?


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2003)

No honey.... check my journal and see if there was chit chat!  I had a hour break!    I had to go to the library and get some resources.


----------



## Dero (Jan 3, 2003)

I wonder in what shape these ressourses come in?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## david (Jan 3, 2003)

I was researching a company and then signed on to a computer and posted for 5 mins... called a friend and found out she was at the gym!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

family portrait "RULES"!  And so doesn't Pink!!!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

I'm a big whore today!!!  That is my goal before I go back and do another session!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore
whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore
whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore

The OLD me!!!

whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Get my drift, Y'all???


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Something snapped inside me and said, "c'mon David... get to the old whore that you use to be!!!"


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore whore


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

I thought you gave up the old whor'ing  I'm only here to avoid the inevitable


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

and nobody knows I'm HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

dave's a whore dave's a whore dave's a whore (song in my head)


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> I thought you gave up the old whor'ing  I'm only here to avoid the inevitable




Shit!!!  I  got snagged already?!??!!?!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

DP has had his week in the sun but it's time for me to rise larger than the sun itself and take it over for just one itty bitty day!  hee hee!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

<<<<<<<<<<always incognito


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> dave's a whore dave's a whore dave's a whore (song in my head)




You watch too much South Park!!!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

But I do have to run and get something to eat right now!  

TTYS Heather Dear!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

I'm sure I'll be around


----------



## Dero (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> and nobody knows I'm HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


NOBODY??????????
Muahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Gena Lee!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Celebrate!!!!  Holly's Gay!  Oh yeah Oh Yeah!


----------



## Dero (Jan 4, 2003)

http://httpd.chello.nl/m.vandewal1/MountainBike_index.html
The things you can do...Nice time piece!!!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

kINGDOME OF rEINS


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

Still alive and kicking (Thread)


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

Pacino rocks


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2003)

HEY DAVE


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

what's up Hammer and Firestorm???!?!?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

<<<<<<<<<<<<bored


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2003)

Nada Dave, just working here.  actually "hardly" working.


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

Don't be bored, Hammer and Firestorm... you've disappeared for awhile, didn't you??


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm here Dave but at work also trying to flip flop around through all these darn threads I started.  How do you ever do it bro.


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

secret!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

Big secret huh? lol

I'm off to bed now...movie is almost over (Bone Collector) and I'm pooped!

See ya'll later!


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

G'nite.... sleep tigh .... ummmnnn..... sleep well.... and know that your ex-boss was a living hell!


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2003)

Where is Bigss, Crash and Lean'n?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 6, 2003)

Oh man... I'm between Crash and Albob now... when did he sneak up behind me


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

Because Burner is a slacker!    Just kidding Burner... I know your company is watching you IT Goof offs!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Oh man... I'm between Crash and Albob now... when did he sneak up behind me



i'm not doin to bad but i can do better


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

will that ever happen?  The old days of PW'ing??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 7, 2003)

hell ya it will   my computers workin again


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

you STILL  clowing around with that???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 7, 2003)

ya it always breaks for the christmas holidays


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

It's called a virus!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 7, 2003)

i messed up my brothers laptop i don't know how to tell em that


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

You broke ANOTHER computer!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 7, 2003)

crash is such the perfect name for our young friend....
cars, bikes, snow boards...now computers...


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

In this case he physically broke the monitor!


----------



## david (Jan 8, 2003)

Where is Crash-Boy!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 8, 2003)

most likely downloading porn and taking up bandwidth...


----------



## Dero (Jan 8, 2003)

...or he told his brother that his puter was KAPOOT!!!

Just checking in before calling it a day,how's everybody this evening?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 8, 2003)

Hi Dero


----------



## Dero (Jan 8, 2003)

Hiya hammer!!! 
Things are good for ya?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 8, 2003)

2 days left with mega bitch  Things are great! Getting some packing done and watching Austin Powers (pt 2) What more could I ask for


----------



## Dero (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> 2 days left with mega bitch  Things are great! Getting some packing done and watching Austin Powers (pt 2) What more could I ask for


Hmmmmm... GR8 Shag??


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 8, 2003)

What's so stupid is that I own all 3 of them but still watch then on TV every time they are on! I just love Mike Myers


----------



## Dero (Jan 8, 2003)

I know,I just purchased "Gold Member "last week,I was on the floor,lmao!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 8, 2003)

OMG..that is the BEST! I almost wet my pants laughing the first time I saw it


----------



## Dero (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> OMG..that is the BEST! I almost wet my pants laughing the first time I saw it


My name is fookee you!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## david (Jan 8, 2003)

OK, I hit Hams so hard tonight I think I was going to puke!  I'm not even hungry and I'm going to force myself to eat!


----------



## david (Jan 9, 2003)

Tomorrow I'm going to "laughs-ville"


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2003)

What's up anyone??


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Tomorrow I'm going to "laughs-ville"


Ok, where is,what is "laughs-ville"?
Did you have fun?
Aside from LYAO,what do you do in "Laughs-Ville"?

   
I'm just a Cannuck!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2003)

la la la hello everyone


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

Yo crash,wazzzzzzzzzzzzzzup?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2003)

WAAAAZZZZZZUP BLAH!!! lol or however that commercial goes lol


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

Yeah whatever...
What's new?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2003)

nothin really just boredum gees i start school monday this is gonna be crap


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

How long have you been off from school,it seems like you have not started yet this year.
Somethng to do with your time...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2003)

lol like 2 years i've been off....kinda long huh?


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

You remember where it is?


----------



## TrustNoOne (Jan 11, 2003)

Oh yes the post whore room. Now I can unnecessarily up my post count by posting nonsensical psychobabble.


----------



## TrustNoOne (Jan 11, 2003)

So hows everybody doing tonight?


----------



## TrustNoOne (Jan 11, 2003)

I just got back from the gym a few minutes ago. Does anyone else spend an exciting Saturday night at the gym? Almost no one there either.


----------



## Sheena (Jan 11, 2003)

Good!  Waazzzzz up!


----------



## TrustNoOne (Jan 11, 2003)

Howdy there lass. Waaaazzzzz up!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Ok, where is,what is "laughs-ville"?
> Did you have fun?
> Aside from LYAO,what do you do in "Laughs-Ville"?
> ...



It's real name is Uncle Funny's comedy club!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TrustNoOne *_
> I just got back from the gym a few minutes ago. Does anyone else spend an exciting Saturday night at the gym? Almost no one there either.




I just got out of the gym when you posted this! That makes two of us in the gym on a Sat. night!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2003)

I'm watching Real sex and girls riding the Siobahn<<<===== something like that.  (Sex Machine)


----------



## TrustNoOne (Jan 11, 2003)

Same here Dave, I am watchng  Real Sex 30 Down and Dirty on HBO.


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2003)

I wish I was that machine on those girls!!!!  Wait!  I am a machine... I just don't need to be plugged intoa  stinkin' outlet!

What's up with us tonight..... we worked out at the  same time (practically), watched the Same TV show and now posting!  

What's next?  Are you going to bed soon, like I?  

I have an 11:00am workout tomorrow!!!

NO leg (quad) workout tomorrow!!  I did them tonight...  I think I'm doing a Cardio day and Junk day!


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

*he he!  I love late night TV... such Raunch!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)

hello


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

it's about time you came back!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

The board is much different these days wt/ all the croonies.....  O' well... life goes on, I guess.....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)

croonies? huh?


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

Cronies actually.... it's another word for friend's...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)

is it a bad thing?


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

no


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)

oh well the whores live on ....know who i haven't seen in awhile irontime


----------



## david (Jan 13, 2003)

he was on right after the holidays.... School hasn't restarted yet for him I think...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 13, 2003)

ohhh i was wonferin lol


----------



## Dero (Jan 13, 2003)

So,how was the first day back to school???


----------



## david (Jan 14, 2003)

hello whores!!!  I've started a stinkin' job to supplement my income while going back to school!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> So,how was the first day back to school???




it kicked ass! i'm gonna take some Honors psychology


----------



## david (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm here... but now I'm gone again!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 15, 2003)

dam....i'm gonna go take a shower


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2003)

yeah, I can schmell you from here-a!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 16, 2003)

thank you


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm stuck at work!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 16, 2003)

That sux ass what r u doing?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2003)

so, bring me up to speeds real quick, Dave. Where are you working and what are you doing now?


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2003)

I work for a Nextel repair center repairing phones in record setting time and hear the customer's claim that it was NEVER their  fault and when we fix it, they want to pay "0"

Also, I took another job at a nite club/ which = MORE PUNANI!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I work for a Nextel repair center repairing phones in record setting time and hear the customer's claim that it was NEVER their  fault and when we fix it, they want to pay "0"
> 
> Also, I took another job at a nite club/ which = MORE PUNANI!



great! Congrats!
That story of 'I don'[t know HOW it got broke, I didn't do it! WHAT?!?! You expect ME to pay for this? What about my warranty???'
I've heard that one from a guy who works for nextel in Denver.
Do they give you deals on the new i9000s? I had an i1000 if I remember right. Nice, big, but nice.

I can't wait to work the club tomorrow! Hunting season is in. The prey: fox!


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2003)

I WANT nothing to do with Next-hell!  

GF, just asked, "Have you been drinking??"  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhaaaaaa!  Dumb ass!


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2003)

Oh, yeah..... the answer is "FUQ'N yes!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I WANT nothing to do with Next-hell!
> 
> GF, just asked, "Have you been drinking??"  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhaaaaaa!  Dumb ass!


that's funny, that's what that nextel guy in denver said!

had who been drinking? I just had a Mtn Dew...does that count?


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2003)

Ok, I'm sober now!!!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2003)

Cobra Kai.... NEVER DIE


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2003)

ugh


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2003)

Karate Kid quote


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 23, 2003)

Mr. miagie


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 23, 2003)

wait this isn't the word association thread


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 23, 2003)

hello everyone! .....anyone?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 24, 2003)

DAVE! i see you out there!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 24, 2003)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 24, 2003)

i want a sandwhich i wonder if we have any lunch meat


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 24, 2003)

i'm gonna go write that in the i'd love to thread


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 24, 2003)

shit all i have are condiments


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 24, 2003)

well i'm tired and i don't wanna be skitzophrenic anymore so good night all


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 24, 2003)

voices in head: goodnight crash!


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2003)

Dave was only on for a few seconds!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 24, 2003)

lol   oh well  i'll be here all night


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2003)

Crash has no life!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2003)

those voices are calling crash!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2003)

Where did you run dave off too??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 24, 2003)

i dunno he wondered off to work or somethin


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2003)

That ain't no fun!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2003)

ha! I AM at work! 
(is that a good thing?)


----------



## Dero (Jan 24, 2003)

depends!!!
You are making $$$$ as oppose to spending $$$$$$.
Right ?
I guess dat's good!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2003)

I wouldn't call it MAKING money...itbarely covers my silly life debts..you know, house, car, insurance...fod...those silly little detail things..


----------



## bigss75 (Jan 25, 2003)

Just stopped by to say howdy my computer has been flippin out for 2 weeks now


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Where did you run dave off too??



I don't remember.......


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 25, 2003)

dave went partying


----------



## Dero (Jan 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> Just stopped by to say howdy my computer has been flippin out for 2 weeks now


Eh Biggs!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 25, 2003)

hey biggy


----------



## Dero (Jan 25, 2003)

Eh Crash!!!
Wow,school  anew girl,what's next???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 25, 2003)

i think it's gonna be state championship for wrestling


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 25, 2003)

or a job


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 25, 2003)

so what up dero?


----------



## Dero (Jan 25, 2003)

at work,waiting for 8:30 to roll in...
I wanna go home!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 25, 2003)

only 3 hours to go hang in there  i think i should start my psychology homework i have to do 3 chapters plus questions and a take home test ......dam i'm fucked


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2003)

Dave was NOT partying!


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2003)

Emerril is hilarious!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 27, 2003)

well i didn't go to school today i was too sick to move  but i'm better now


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 27, 2003)

what up dave?


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2003)

Nothing much!  Just re-adjusting to my new lifestyle!  

Watching hoochies on TV acting stooppid!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 27, 2003)

so your watching opra


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2003)

Not Oprah..

some movie that had Snoop D. Dog and a bunch of other brother's in it.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 28, 2003)

jail house rock? .....my attemp to be clever


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm not sure bc/ my eyes were semi closed due to the stupidity....


----------



## butterfly (Jan 29, 2003)

This is like the David/Crash private little conversation thread...


----------



## frusht (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## david (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> This is like the David/Crash private little conversation thread...


----------



## Fade (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> This is like the David/Crash private little conversation thread...


It always has been.


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2003)

You mean.... it TURNED into C/D thread!


----------



## Fade (Jan 29, 2003)

True...true


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah...it used to be a bigger group...but....unfortunately things happen...
hey, where's bekah?


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2003)

bekah's hangin' still!  Very busy


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 30, 2003)

Ya our group shrunk you guys needa quit your jobs


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2003)

quit my job that I just started


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 30, 2003)




----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2003)

Ya'll talk in some kind of C/D code making it impossible for anyone else to follow.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 30, 2003)

we do? that's pretty cool huh dave lol


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2003)

.../-\...**

try and translate THAT MS, B!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> Ya our group shrunk you guys needa quit your jobs



I would, butt...I never seem to quite be able to hit the powerball...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> .../-\...**
> 
> try and translate THAT MS, B!


ya she doesn't know whorse code


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I would, butt...I never seem to quite be able to hit the powerball...



hey! i just remebered i can buy lottery tickets now! well there goes a buck a day


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2003)

We USE to talk in code but no longer!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 31, 2003)

Dave, #1 Duke vs #2 UConn tomorrow in women's hoops!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2003)

That should be a great game!!!  What time??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 31, 2003)

tonight me and my friends are goin to a baseketball game and were gonna put go bears on our chest then "put it in" on our backs


----------



## david (Feb 2, 2003)

You are??  Weirdo!  


BTW, UCONN WOMEN WIN AGAIN!!!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 3, 2003)

That was a tight Game we lost


----------



## david (Feb 3, 2003)

Of course you guys did!  Were you expecting to win??


----------



## david (Feb 4, 2003)

Hey S-CRASH!  Are you in school???


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> 
> 
> BTW, UCONN WOMEN WIN AGAIN!!!!!!!



Damn bro, and it wasn't as close as the score indicated.  UConn lead by 25 for most of the game.  A dominating performance!  They play again tonight (Villanova, maybe)


----------



## david (Feb 4, 2003)

That's Fuk'n awesome!!  Hey IAB!!!  Uconn women are playing in Miami in two weeks!!!!    I'm going!!!!!!


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2003)

Just figured out where the damn Mia Convection Center is!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2003)

hola, sir dave!
how's things in Miami?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hey S-CRASH!  Are you in school???



Yep!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 7, 2003)

hey everybody


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hola, sir dave!
> how's things in Miami?



I'll have an answer for you on that on Feb. 19!  UCONN vs. Miami (Women's NCAA)

I'm still working on a reply back from VPX!!!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2003)

Hello Crash!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I'll have an answer for you on that on Feb. 19!  UCONN vs. Miami (Women's NCAA)
> 
> I'm still working on a reply back from VPX!!!


sweet!

had a good time @ the club last night...tossed a couple guys out....
broke up another gifht at the sister club's after hours event....back here after a mere 4 hour nap...


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2003)

I've asked the manager of the Factory to move me to doorman so I can avoid fights.... he said he will until Napalm Death arrives and that night, he's putting me inside..

JERK!


----------



## Dero (Feb 8, 2003)

Inside,outside...
Must be a day off for ya,WHORING TIME!!!!!!!
Eh Dave.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2003)

who's napalm death?

avoid fights? Are we getting a ghondi issue arrising??


----------



## Dero (Feb 8, 2003)

Eh....
Burner's on!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2003)

'morning, Dero!
how's things?


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Inside,outside...
> Must be a day off for ya,WHORING TIME!!!!!!!
> Eh Dave.




Yep... hey actually I get internet on my cellphone so I use that while I'm bouncing/Door....  my boss doesn't seem to laugh though!

Fuck him!  

Short whore day bc/ I'm doing the door tonight!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> who's napalm death?
> 
> avoid fights? Are we getting a ghondi issue arrising??



http://www.enemyofthemusicbusiness.com/

That is what I'm going to deal with at the end of this month!!!  I should've cancelled and went to the Arnold instead!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2003)

I just got  a new sprint cell w/ internet....someday I will get that camera option.....
I downloaded the 'knight rider' theme for my ringer...I LOVE this phone!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2003)

Oh shit!  It's NEXT WEEKEND!!!  Damn it!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2003)

I hate workig the door here in the winter...in the summer, a whole new thing...but now...I think it was maybe 12 degrees lastnight??? Very much cold...


----------



## Dero (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 'morning, Dero!
> how's things?


 g'afternnon !!!!
Things are good 
Cold butt GOOD!!!
Is it April yet??? Can I come out of Hibernation


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2003)

Oh, as for the avoiding fights... yes... it's not worth it to fight someone for $10/hr......

Plus I'm not as evil as I used to be... however, it wouldn't take much to switch back as I demonstrated it in the gym today with my back workout!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2003)

hard core stuff? moshing? yeah..that's fun.....


----------



## Dero (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Yep... hey actually I get internet on my cellphone so I use that while I'm bouncing/Door....  my boss doesn't seem to laugh though!
> 
> Fuck him!
> ...


...on da phone!!!There goes the ceilling...(post whore ceilling)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2003)

you get 10? I only get 6.00.....
Kind of funny: Last night after closing, a couple of us walked over to across the street to out sister club to monitor the line. This one girl was W A S T E D !!! She pretty much slumped over onto the street and then commenced to puke all over herself and anythiing . anyone in her near vacinity....
She had friends all around her, so I just handed one of them my bar towel, said, :compliments of Rum Bay (name of club) ((as I did NOT want it back)) and walked off...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2003)

dave is now a mobile whore!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2003)

I could just imagine:
If they get talking software for cell phones, dave would be driving down south beach in his miata (I stil do not see ow he can squeeze himself into such a small car) and whore on his phone while driving...
I'm sure it is bound to happen...


----------



## Dero (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> his miata (I stil do not see ow he can squeeze himself into such a small car)


He pulled an Arny...
Yanked the seat out!!!
 He's actually sitting in the back seat!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2003)

ha!
(I think that wold be more like the trunk...)


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you get 10? I only get 6.00.....
> Kind of funny: Last night after closing, a couple of us walked over to across the street to out sister club to monitor the line. This one girl was W A S T E D !!! She pretty much slumped over onto the street and then commenced to puke all over herself and anythiing . anyone in her near vacinity....
> She had friends all around her, so I just handed one of them my bar towel, said, :compliments of Rum Bay (name of club) ((as I did NOT want it back)) and walked off...



Did you make a move on her??


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I could just imagine:
> If they get talking software for cell phones, dave would be driving down south beach in his miata (I stil do not see ow he can squeeze himself into such a small car) and whore on his phone while driving...
> I'm sure it is bound to happen...





Sure it's a little small but really, I have no  problems in it like some other do?    I've easily driven with the top up along with the windows and I still have room to talk on the phone, drink and eat etc...  The only thing I can't do is put a leg out the window when driving like some do!  

He heh he heh!


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm ALIVE~!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

Oh yeah


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

Jazz is ugly (Wrestler!)


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

Victoria and her music RULES


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

Trish is still the number one HOTTIE, though!


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

t.A.t.U Rules!!


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

OMG!!!!  I'm looking at some of the most beautiful women!  Girls boobs in Testicles face rules!  Ha Ha!


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

Oh yes!  Mine all mine!


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

My very own thread!


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

Let's change this to David Interrupted!


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

History is ALL mine and yes,


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

I'm now Psychotic!  Ha Ha Ha Ha!!!


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

Non Psychotic now..... but just talking to myself like Victoria!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

*Post whore in training*

I


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

*Post whore in training*

am


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

*Post whore in training*

a


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

*Post whore in training*

post


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

*Post whore in training*

whore


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

*Post whore in training*

in


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

*Post whore in training*

training


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

*Post whore in training*


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

*Post whore in training*


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

*Post whore in training*

Ok...I will stop...for now.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

*Post whore in training*

 

Ok, I really will stop........for now.


----------



## Dero (Mar 2, 2003)

Yeah right!!!
Once you start,you can stop yourself...
Post whoring is ADDICTING!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Yeah right!!!
> Once you start,you can stop yourself...
> Post whoring is ADDICTING!!!




Hi...my name is btc....and....  ...and...  ...and 


...I'm a post whore


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

Hey Dero... isn't that how bigss started out?  Proclaiming whoredom?  Just check the first open post here by Bigss!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 5, 2003)

i remeber the post whore thread in it's prime


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

I remember when Bigss started this thread!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 6, 2003)

dam that was a long time ago lol


----------



## david (Mar 9, 2003)

a VERY long time ago!


----------



## david (Mar 9, 2003)

Dangerous Minds!


----------



## david (Mar 11, 2003)

We are all victims in this classroom!


----------



## david (Mar 13, 2003)

Where is Crash?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 13, 2003)

it's barely noon his time...he's still sleeping....you know, young guy needs his sleep...


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 13, 2003)

QUIT POSTING WHORES.....


DANG


----------



## david (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> it's barely noon his time...he's still sleeping....you know, young guy needs his sleep...



Figures!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Where is Crash?



right here ya big bastard


----------



## david (Mar 15, 2003)

your post are like 1 every other two day now!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 15, 2003)

i know it's hell not having a computer  lol


----------



## david (Mar 15, 2003)

I don't understand.... what is wrong with your computer??


----------



## david (Mar 16, 2003)

Here I come to whore out this thread!


----------



## david (Mar 16, 2003)

Not!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I don't understand.... what is wrong with your computer??




i had to format it cause i got  another virus fuqqin viruses and i can't find the drivers for my eithernet card


----------



## david (Mar 21, 2003)

you need to have your files up to date!  (Symantec or DAT files)


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2003)

damn, crash...with all those viruses you get...you really are a friggin whore!


----------



## david (Mar 21, 2003)

1 Test and Clen RULE!


----------



## david (Mar 21, 2003)

running with the devil!!


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 21, 2003)

WHORES.. LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> damn, crash...with all those viruses you get...you really are a friggin whore!



ya know..I might just upgrade this to a posting _SLUT!!_


----------



## david (Mar 21, 2003)

no,


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2003)

no??


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2003)

well then..what??


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 21, 2003)

DAVID WOULD LIKE TO REMAIN A WHORE, LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2003)

he is still top whore...
or...the IM 'Madame'..


----------



## david (Mar 21, 2003)

this


----------



## david (Mar 21, 2003)

is


----------



## david (Mar 21, 2003)

post


----------



## david (Mar 21, 2003)

whoring


----------



## david (Mar 21, 2003)




----------



## david (Mar 21, 2003)




----------



## david (Mar 21, 2003)




----------



## david (Mar 21, 2003)




----------



## david (Mar 21, 2003)




----------



## MJ23 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> he is still top whore...
> or...the IM 'Madame'..


----------



## butterfly (Mar 21, 2003)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> you need to have your files up to date!  (Symantec or DAT files)




how do i do that without the internet?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2003)

go to a friend's house and use his?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 21, 2003)

uh? do i save it to a disk or somethin?


----------



## david (Mar 21, 2003)

No, this advice is for later on!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 22, 2003)

whaddya mean?
Crash an go to a friend's house, get the latest .dat file, save it to a floppy, take it home and put it on his machine and run it. Unless things have changed?


----------



## david (Mar 22, 2003)

it's probably too late and hard for him to do, Burner!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

...fdisk...format...RELOAD!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

I know that, you know that... everyone knows that but Crash!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

well...either have him take it to his favorite PC tech shop...or get a PC for dummies kind of book...


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

Crash can't read so he'll have to seek the alternate!  

Where is that boy, anyways??


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

sleeping??


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

Oh yeah, his second favorite past time!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

ok, he still hasn't gotton on...
crash is MIA!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

Well, I need to get my numbers up so here I go!  Sunday this day nly!  WATCH THE NUMBERS go


BOOM!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

well...I'm outta here in 30m.
You sir, are about to be on your own!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ok, he still hasn't gotton on...
> crash is MIA!




i'm here i'm here!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

crash is present and accounted for!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

How was your diarrhea


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 23, 2003)

yes  i am


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 23, 2003)

guess what everyone!


----------



## Dero (Mar 23, 2003)

WHAT????


No,you did not...
Please don't tell me you CRASHED another vehic!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 23, 2003)

i got some


----------



## Dero (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i got some


Da poor gurl!!!
She must have been REEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAALY desperate!!!
 or drunk.


He,he...J/K Crash!!!
IT's about time...


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

I say she was drunk!  But go on Crash!  Let's hear from the start to the end!  Let me getmy popcorn first!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 23, 2003)

Fook ya it was took me years  jk i gonna post the story in my own thread soon it's funny


----------



## Dero (Mar 23, 2003)

Hmmmmm,popcorn.Good idea Dave!!! 
brb...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 23, 2003)

k i'm gonna start that thr4ead now i'll tell you as soon as i get done


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

We'll be waiting or I 'll be whoring and Dero will be making popcorn.

Burner's taking a dump.  You'll have to excuse him for a few minutes!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

Hurry up, CRASH!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 23, 2003)

i'm done! in in the sexual health forum


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 23, 2003)

and i'll leave you with those words i g2g ttyl


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i'm done! in in the sexual health forum




Read your thread.. See notes by me!


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

dang david!  you're major whoring tonight or is this the norm for you???  You have to teach me the ways, take me under your wing


----------



## Dero (Mar 23, 2003)

K,I'm back where's this thread????
Never got to make popcorn for the reading of the Crash thread!!!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

Go read Crash's thread!  It's fucking hilarious!!!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

and typical!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> dang david!  you're major whoring tonight or is this the norm for you???  You have to teach me the ways, take me under your wing




I'll find you the PW rules.  Trapisaurus and I developed them and there in his profile thingy!


----------



## Dero (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Go read Crash's thread!  It's fucking hilarious!!!



 
I'm suprised he got some and he's still alive to talk about it!!!
 
I was ALMOST right... He ALMOST did wrecked a vehicule!!!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> :
> I was ALMOST right... He ALMOST did wrecked a vehicule!!!




Exactly!!!!  typical Crash!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> I'm suprised he got some and he's still alive to talk about it!!!
> 
> I was ALMOST right... He ALMOST did wrecked a vehicule!!!


another one? Somone is letting him drive again????


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

where did that nut go last night anyway... like he disappeared.... like a ghost!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> where did that nut go last night anyway... like he disappeared.... like a ghost!



they called me into work


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> another one? Somone is letting him drive again????




ya i got a big black truck(old as dirt though 
), with a bench seat


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> they called me into work



Since when did you get a job??

Since when did they allow "Under 16 year olds to be employed?"


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

I can't believe I'm still awake, mind you, on the goofy computer!


----------



## david (Mar 29, 2003)

T.A.T.U RULES!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

after talking with crash about his PC problem, we wer able to discover this problem:


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Since when did you get a job??
> 
> Since when did they allow "Under 16 year olds to be employed?"



I was about to ask the same thing...crash has a job???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

Not anymore!! I got fired!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

i USED to work at a grocery store


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

Is there a story with this??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

not really they get all pissed off when you don't show up for some reason like seriouly wtf


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

yeah, those silly fuggers...they should just pay ya even if u aren't there....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

i know it'd make work alot easier for alota people


----------



## david (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> after talking with crash about his PC problem, we wer able to discover this problem:


----------



## david (Apr 1, 2003)

getting fired from a grocery store, crash?!?!?!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

it's great being fired i can sleep as late as i want again


----------



## david (Apr 1, 2003)

Looks good on your record of emplyment, too!  Screwball!!!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 1, 2003)

Poor poor crash... so dillusional


----------



## david (Apr 1, 2003)

Crash, I think you should get a job with computers and having internet access!


----------



## Dero (Apr 1, 2003)

Man!!!
Burner is whoring tonight!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Man!!!
> Burner is whoring tonight!!!


that's right..I'm Ba-a-a-a-a-a-c-c-c-c-k!


----------



## Dero (Apr 1, 2003)

Look out world!!!
Check your Post Counts!!!



Pssssst,Burner,back from ???


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

day shift limbo...


----------



## Dero (Apr 1, 2003)

You too????
One good thing about the next two weeks, is that I start at 6:30PM and I'm done at 10:30PM...
Got da whole day to myself...
   :bounce:


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

4 hour day? DAMN!
I am doing 12's......


----------



## Dero (Apr 1, 2003)

...and get paid for 6.
Last week was a killer,72 hrs worked,Sunday I was burned!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

I bet!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Crash, I think you should get a job with computers and having internet access!



ya i should


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2003)

you'd actually have to show up though...details..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 2, 2003)

oh... can't i just do it from home since it's on the computer?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2003)

not likely...butt..I have seen those lick envelopes from home and make thousands....dude..you could be RICH!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 2, 2003)

ya! but just try and not get the toxic ones


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2003)

or cockroach egg infested ones!

You could use a sponge...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 2, 2003)

no way were gettin into too much work


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2003)

to wipe a damp sponge over an envelope?
Damn dude! You should run for office!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 2, 2003)

presidant CRASH


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2003)

or...President Crash....
pick your spelling...


----------



## david (Apr 2, 2003)

And I missed Burner's whoring!


----------



## david (Apr 2, 2003)

OK, where are the whores, tonight??


----------



## david (Apr 3, 2003)

I reitirate this question on a different night!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> OK, where are the whores, tonight??



I went clubbin shit that was fun


----------



## david (Apr 4, 2003)

Since when do they have a club for people under 16???


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

chucky cheeses?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> chucky cheeses?




 there was that hot 12 year old on the skiball machine


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Since when do they have a club for people under 16???


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

damn..even crash is a cradle robber!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

i becoming more like dave everyday


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

is that something to be proud of?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

soon i'll be taking 1-t and clen


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> is that something to be proud of?


no


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> soon i'll be taking 1-t and clen


mine is enroute....
I'm gonna be lean and HUGE!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

does it work that good i just did a thread on it check it out 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?postid=311950#post311950


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

I'll let you know!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

nice nice


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

my before pics...oof....I'll have to take them on Monday...
not gonna be pretty....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

i needa take some new before pics i'm thinkin of using something


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

if I cann post my fat  self...you have nothing to worry about..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

hahah we can make fun of you


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

not like anything would be new..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

good point


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

yeah...my friends..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

what's the saying?
The worse I treat you, the better I like you?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

shit i must have alota friends hahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

be amazed at how many friends you would have if you won the lottery....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

you don't have to be 21 to play the lottery do you?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

18


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

tight i'm playing


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

I need to pick up my ticked tomorrow...saw a new Viper I want to buy...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

you too?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

also found a big house to put it in...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

i want a castle with an indoor swiming pool


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

you can move to Europe and get a castle with a moat...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

and aligators?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

nope. Maybe a dragon?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

that'd be bad i'd name him puff


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

puff ditty dragon....
catchy!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

i was thinkin puff the magic dragon but yours works too


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

gotta be trendy!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

P Diddy Dragon


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

maybe he's a singing dragon?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

or rapping?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

no rapping...rap sux!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

very true how bout the rockin dragon? lol


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

rockin dragon rules!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

might as well teach him to play guitar while i'm at it


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

take him on the road.....great act!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

we find some weird stuff to talk about don't we


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

well, it is late at night..


----------



## david (Apr 5, 2003)

yeah!  3am you guys!!!  

Whores!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

yes we are  where were you?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

some of us..who have nothing better to do...being at work and all....post...
(by the way....I'm a contractor for the military...ya think yer tax payer dollars aer being well spent??)


----------



## Fade (Apr 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> some of us..who have nothing better to do...being at work and all....


I remember work...not too well though. My memory of work is getting foggy.


Oh well, guess I'll take a nap.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

..and I envy you, my friend!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

well i got up from my 12 hour sleep posted a little then took a nap


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

another rough day in the life of crash-n-smash?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

ya it's hard being


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

well..I am getting paid to watch movies right now...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

i want a job like yours


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

...college...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

i'm goin there


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

outstanding!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

maybe you can geta snow boarding scholarship....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

i think i might win state wrestling this year so i might get a schalorship for that


----------



## david (Apr 5, 2003)

just don't work in any more grocery stores!

Go work for a nutrition store or become a bouncer!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

how old do you have to be to become a bouncer?


----------



## david (Apr 5, 2003)

18


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

21 here.

How 'bout at a motorcycle shop? Discount parts for your bike...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

bouncer would be funner i'd get to see hot chics all night long


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

and mop up puke, clean shit off toilets...un clog shit filled toilets...get puked on....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

always a god dam down side


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

yeah...but the up side is nice!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

and that is??


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

women...wanting to get laid by the big, bad boy bouncer.....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

OH FUQ YA! i'm bein a bouncer


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

there ya fuqqin go!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

nah actully i'm bein a freeloader


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

I thinki the term is:
Professional student...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

ya thats me


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

As son as I find out I have won the lottery..I will be too!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

fuq me too  i didn't get a ticket today! argh!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

got mine!

Burner, millionaire playboy...I like that! It's got a ring to it!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

wanna buy me a car


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

I'll give you my old car..how 'bout that?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

Shit i'm down either way it's gonna be crashed


----------



## david (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> and mop up puke, clean shit off toilets...un clog shit filled toilets...get puked on....




NONE of us had to do that down here!!  ARe you kidding me?!?!?!  You had to do this?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

for a whopping 6 bux an hour....


----------



## david (Apr 6, 2003)

A bouncer at $6 an hour???  Burner, tell me this pay rate is not real!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

sad, isn't it?


----------



## david (Apr 6, 2003)

They pay bt/ $10-$20 an hour here in FLA!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

I'm moving....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

oh yeah....don't y'all get SHOT at there  in Miami???


----------



## david (Apr 7, 2003)

yeah if you work in the Jamaican underground world!


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

Crash!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

Dave has a job for you, mon!


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

Jamaicans are the worst with weapons!!!


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

Let me reiterate.  This Jamaican club in SFLA, they come fully armed for battle!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

I want to try that club I saw in E channel. You sit on beds or couches? Looks cozy...need a date with that one...


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

yeah, it's here in Miami!  You want to try it?  What the hell is the difference bt/ your and there's?

I'll tell you!


Some other dudes precum!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

<note to self>
Stay away from the mystery wet spot!


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

and the cock roaches  ahhhh hell and the other dude laying next to you as well.  (hey Burner!  It's South Beach Miami!!!!)


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

what???? It's like San Francisco????

I HATE cock roaches....
Don't have those here...


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

I could send you some


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

thanks,,,that won't be necesarry....


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

are you sure??  I'm make sure their pregnant females!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

how pregnant?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

ah jeez..that would be something Crash would say.....


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

I was refering to pregnant female roaches!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

you can keep your pets, pal! 
I like the traditional pets..dogs....man's best friend...
Maybe  afish..if they die, quick cerimonial flush and replace...


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

So you don't like the Jim Carey movie after all??


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

what Jim Carrey movie?


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

Roaches


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

he was in a movie with Roaches?
which one?


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

I think  he was!!!  MOtion picture Burner.  Not some TV show if there is one!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

I do not remember him in any movie with cockroaches...

Which one?


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2003)

well, someone is then!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 13, 2003)

dam you guys sleepin all day get up!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2003)

I've been off work all weekend...kinda like a mini life of you...
oh wait..I did work the club this weekend. Sorry...did work..


----------



## david (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> dam you guys sleepin all day get up!



My computer went on a blitz!


----------



## bigss75 (Apr 20, 2003)

It is back


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> My computer went on a blitz!



porn virus?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2003)

I don't get to sleep all day...but I do get to sleep in somedays


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 20, 2003)

me too  but only on  the days that end with y


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2003)

the originator just posted?  (bigss)  I'm shocked!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 20, 2003)

i know!? it's been awhile


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2003)

It is Easter..kinda like people who only go to church on the big holidays...
weekend warriors...


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> me too  but only on  the days that end with y



That is good LOL


----------



## david (Apr 21, 2003)

Hello


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 21, 2003)

Hi ya, David.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 21, 2003)

ALLO!


----------



## david (Apr 21, 2003)

alloouuuu everybody


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 23, 2003)

dude!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 23, 2003)

dudette!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

and all in between!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 24, 2003)

ew


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2003)

this


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2003)

is


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2003)

not


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2003)

the


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2003)

one


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2003)

post


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2003)

word


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2003)

thread!


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2003)

hee hee


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

you noticed?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

every sentence has to be a post


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

not


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

every


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

word


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

that


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

is


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

competely


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

right.


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

Making


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

up


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

rules


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

as


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

we


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

go


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

along!


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

NOTHER DAY... NUTHER WHORE


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2003)

uh..dave....the one word thread is over ===============>


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

that was more than just one word there, sonny!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

sonny?? You been watching 'Miami Vice' re-runs again?

I think it was  abunch of words...


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

yada yada yada!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 30, 2003)

boredum comes quick to you i see dave?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 30, 2003)

weird


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 30, 2003)

whats weird??


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

your weird!


----------



## bigss75 (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> the originator just posted?  (bigss)  I'm shocked!



What you think I was dead?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 30, 2003)

Hi bigss


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> What you think I was dead?



Hey Bigss!  

Of course I know your not dead bc/ I see when you log on all the time!  

Just wondering why you don't post to at least in the fashion of how your workouts are going, gf's etc.

Talk to us sometime!

BTW, you missed out on some of the freebies that I was giving out personally!  Have you gone to your personal thread?  Freebies etc.??


----------



## bigss75 (May 3, 2003)

I always log on every once and awhile.

My training has moved to more powerlifting moves and such
No girlfriend now to much stuff going on Doesnt mean I cant get a hump and dump everyonce awhile  Just Jokin


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2003)

hump and dump hey....thats funny...i have never heard that one before...


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)

mmmnnnnn then maybe we should try that then, J'Bo!


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> I always log on every once and awhile.
> 
> My training has moved to more powerlifting moves and such
> No girlfriend now to much stuff going on Doesnt mean I cant get a hump and dump everyonce awhile  Just Jokin




now that's more like it!  A story to tell.


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2003)

nice one dave....but i dont think that is my style....


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)

what ever are you talking about baby c?


----------



## Dero (May 3, 2003)

Hump & bump...
Is dat a lifting term???  
Biggs,how's life?


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2003)

who's c?


----------



## DFINEST (May 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Hump & bump...
> Is dat a lifting term???
> Biggs,how's life?



The Pornal master doesn't know "hump and bump" ?

Ok, here goes....

You and a woman get naked, 
then you position ( see Mtnbikerchick's sex tips)
her so as to....

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> who's c?





you


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2003)

why am i c?


----------



## Dero (May 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DFINEST *_
> The Pornal master doesn't know "hump and bump" ?
> 
> Ok, here goes....
> ...


It could had been an excersice!!!
 
Thanks for da compliment!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2003)

hiya dero!
how's things? Get out today?
I went for a quick ride around town on th bike before I went to the gym today...nice outside...went for too long...oops...made for a short workout..


----------



## Dero (May 3, 2003)

Olla Burner!!
Not today butt tomorrow!!!!

Am so excited!!!
:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2003)

Might be able to get some pics tomorrow...looks like it will be nice out the next few days!


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)

Pics of what??


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2003)

my 'before pics' ..better huryy...looks (a little) and feels like I am filling out again..of course I still have a long way to go!


----------



## Dero (May 3, 2003)

Right!!!
Thanx Burn,I almost forgot to charge da battery for my cam!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2003)

Oh, I am also gtting a friend to take some pics of me for my new business cards. (if u remember I am now becoming a real estate agent) there is this great spot that over looks botht eh Garden of the Gods and has an awesome view of Pikes Peak behind it as well...think that would be great for a Colorado realtor, don't ya think?


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> my 'before pics' ..better huryy...looks (a little) and feels like I am filling out again..of course I still have a long way to go!




I believe you!  I believe you however, do me a  favor.

Can you say, "Bulking up or "getting Jacked full of muscles" because women "fill out nicely"!


----------



## bigss75 (May 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Hump & bump...
> Is dat a lifting term???
> Biggs,how's life?



Doing great

The hump and dump is when your at a party and you find some girl so you hit on her and you get some then you say you got to leave afterwards


----------



## Dero (May 3, 2003)

OH!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2003)

i have to admit...that is funny...hey wait a second i think i was hump and dumped...only i wasnt humped.


----------



## Dero (May 3, 2003)

Dat sucks,you say you didn't get any????


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2003)

i never get any...i am a born again virgin.


----------



## Dero (May 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i never get any...i am a born again virgin.


Again and again and again...


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2003)

I get my born virgin again status reset every thursday at the stroke..of midnight..


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)

Ummmnnn... very interesting there Burner.... you all make me sound like a porn star with your lack of sex!


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2003)

dude! I havew sex ALL the time....and..every once in a blue moon..I have sex with someone else too!
(oh, that will be a human female, BTW...no need to feed your imagination..)


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)

All the time???  My non imagination says.........


a





n



i



m




a


l



s


----------



## J'Bo (May 4, 2003)

dave pulled a funny


----------



## DFINEST (May 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> The hump and dump is when your at a party and you find some girl so you hit on her and you get some then you say you got to leave afterwards



See Dero.....

It is an exercise Bro'

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Dero (May 4, 2003)

An exercise in what???
Furtilaty or futilaty???


----------



## J'Bo (May 4, 2003)

fertility...

hey d...how you doing today? going riding?
looks like its going to rain here.
going to train some clients in a bit.
just drawing up some invoices...i love invoice time.


----------



## Dero (May 4, 2003)

Just finished breaky...
It's SUNNY  here and it's suppose to go up to 18(68),
just a purfect day for moi...
Da skies are BLUE and not a cloud in sight!!! 
Oh going to TRAIN some customer at what's his name  




For a Furbal as such as MOI it's "furtilaty"


----------



## DFINEST (May 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> An exercise in what???
> Furtilaty or futilaty???



Fertility If I get lucky.....

Futility from trying to get lucky......

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

I'm going to LA Fitness and then picking up some "Q".  Ha Ha Burner!


----------



## J'Bo (May 4, 2003)

yes at whats his names house....my client is competing in only 7 weeks...we are doing posing and some  abs.


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Wishing I lived in Manitoba (for the weekend only!!!)


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2003)

so..what is 'Q'?


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Equipoise!


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Deen- nar.... was fuking cool tonight!  Whoops, wrong thread!


----------



## DFINEST (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Equipoise!



Equi-WTF 

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 6, 2003)




----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DFINEST *_
> Equi-WTF
> 
> *************************************
> ...




Here ya go!


http://www.mesomorphosis.com/steroid-profiles/equipoise.htm


----------



## david (May 15, 2003)

I was listening to American life by Madonna and it is so awesome while doing cardio!  Just on my mind!


----------



## DFINEST (May 16, 2003)

It is a pretty cool tune while doing some light running

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 16, 2003)

Absolutely

I love a dance song called, "In your eyes"?


----------



## TimeaJr (May 16, 2003)

sup...dudes, just trying to raise my post count


----------



## DFINEST (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TimeaJr *_
> sup...dudes, just trying to raise my post count



Well, your avy raised something here

Welcome to IM

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 16, 2003)

Hello Timeajr


----------



## TimeaJr (May 16, 2003)

yup dfinest that would be the real timea.... she is something no? oh yeaaah.

hi david


----------



## david (May 16, 2003)

who is that in your avatar??


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2003)

holy schiznit! another canadian!
Wait till Dero sees this!

Hello, TimeaJr!


----------



## david (May 17, 2003)

whatcha' doin', Burner??  working??


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2003)

yep...
lucky me...
I'm buying my lottery ticket tomorrow..


----------



## J'Bo (May 17, 2003)

oh dave another piece of candy for you to lick....have fun


----------



## TimeaJr (May 17, 2003)

david that's the real timea... timea majorova. she kicks butt.


----------



## sawheet (May 17, 2003)

I will play the poor mans retirement as well.


----------



## DFINEST (May 17, 2003)

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> oh dave another piece of candy for you to lick....have fun



who?  what? where?  More candy??  I like more Candy but I think I have my fill down here in Broward, Dade and Palm Lick County!


----------



## david (May 17, 2003)

PW time!


----------



## DFINEST (May 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> who?  what? where?  More candy??  I like more Candy but I think I have my fill down here in Broward, Dade and Palm Lick County!



Some of us should be so fortunate

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 17, 2003)

Well, I'm sure where you are there are some fine assed woman!  Where are you from, D?  "Here-there"  means nowhere to me!


----------



## david (May 17, 2003)

POST WHORE HAS ENTERED THE POST AREA!


----------



## DFINEST (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Well, I'm sure where you are there are some fine assed woman!  Where are you from, D?  "Here-there"  means nowhere to me!



Baltimore, Md...
Don't get me wrong, there is a minefield of FINE ladies 
here but you have an explosion of FINE ladies....
And everyone goes to Fla for the "SALT" season

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## J'Bo (May 19, 2003)

"salt" season? i am so lost.


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DFINEST *_
> Baltimore, Md...
> Don't get me wrong, there is a minefield of FINE ladies
> here but you have an explosion of FINE ladies....
> And everyone goes to Fla for the "SALT" season



Well, beautiful women everywhere however, it seems to be the battle of the bods and everyojne likes to show off!  So I guess that's sexier??


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> "salt" season? i am so lost.




I'm unsure of that terminology but it does keep me guessing to what DF is referring to!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

I like Salt


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

you don't know what he's refering to their Crash!  For all I know it could mean men's semen!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

i like the salt that people put on frys


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

You mean Mc'd's?


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

sure if they have salt on their fries


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

no, it's sea salt bc/ they think of people's health


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

aren't they nice


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

ummnnn... no!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

hahaha the manager of mcdonads is this small skinny kid and he was a bitch to me one day the fugger charged me for 2 sausage mcmuffins and only gave me one with no fuggin egg! grr i was heated and then he said the combo didn't have 2 even though the picture showed it so anyway he got slammed


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

maybe he ate it!  

Quit eatiung at McDonald's


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

did you read that one post on mcdonalds about poo in the meat EWWWW!! but still tastes good


----------



## david (May 20, 2003)

no, that's disgusting!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 20, 2003)

ya it was


----------



## david (May 21, 2003)

still disgusting


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 21, 2003)

is someone gonna be sick? ew dave ate rat poo he's gonna get the plague


----------



## david (May 21, 2003)

nope and that's a sicker thought!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 21, 2003)

i could go deeper  (in thought  don't get any ideas )


----------



## david (May 21, 2003)

no thanks!  Save it and alert Burner aka Borner with your deep sick thoughts!  Or, hey better yet!  Make it attention to Lean'n!  Where is that man, lately!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> no, it's sea salt bc/ they think of people's health



What does that have to do with anything?? I don't get it


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> did you read that one post on mcdonalds about poo in the meat EWWWW!! but still tastes good



EEEEUUUUUUWWWWWWAAAAAAA!!! YUCK!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2003)

I remember reading about someone crapping in the refired beans @ taco bell...
GOOD reasons to not eat fast food...


----------



## david (May 22, 2003)

That's even worse, Burner!  Very worse.


----------



## DFINEST (May 22, 2003)

I remember reading about a fried rodent,
resembling a fried drumstick,
in a bucket of KFC

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 22, 2003)

Oh! That is fuqing gross!! 

LOL...brings a whole new meaning to "it tastes like chicken"


----------



## david (May 22, 2003)

This poor thread that Bigss created has turned into a edible barf-fest!


----------



## DFINEST (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> .......a edible barf-fest!



another oxymoron...

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 22, 2003)

Well, while jacked up on ECA.... my mind thinks very little.  But, in descriptive terms.....  

Aaahhhh fo' get about it!


----------



## david (May 23, 2003)

Oh no!  I slipped to 115 lbs for 10 reps and dared not to go higher!


----------



## DFINEST (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Oh no!  I slipped to 115 lbs for 10 reps and dared not to go higher!




 

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 26, 2003)

that's 115lbs DB each hand!


----------



## DFINEST (May 26, 2003)

Whew!

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 26, 2003)

that is nothing!  We are all doing that.... I think??


----------



## DFINEST (May 26, 2003)

I thought you meant 115 on a barbell....
The sigh of relief was from you informing moi
that it was a pair of DB's

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 27, 2003)

Oh shit!  115 lbs barbell?!?!?!    I would do standing tricep overhead extensions as a burn set to tri's!


----------



## DFINEST (May 27, 2003)

I knew that 

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 27, 2003)

Are you watching me?


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

yes i am watching you mr. you better behave


----------



## david (May 27, 2003)

I have been!    Can't you tell???


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

sure you have.


----------



## david (May 27, 2003)

always


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 28, 2003)

Daves a good boy remeber j'bo?


----------



## david (May 28, 2003)

I more than a good boy!


----------



## DFINEST (May 28, 2003)

A good man

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 28, 2003)

how about a good lay???


----------



## J'Bo (May 28, 2003)

how about a good liar


----------



## david (May 28, 2003)

thanks J'bo.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> how about a good liar



dave does not tell a lie like lincon or was that washington? or clinton? i dunno i forget


----------



## david (May 29, 2003)

I do NOT lie!  Ev-a!  "smirk:


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 30, 2003)

ya what he said


----------



## david (May 30, 2003)

ev-aaaaahhh!


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

you guys (crash and dave) a couple now?


----------



## david (May 30, 2003)

Yeah baby.. you found us out now if you want, you can join us and make it a threesome!


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

well you guys can play hide the salami for a while longer...i wil just sit back and watch


----------



## david (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well you guys can play hide the salami for a while longer...i wil just sit back and watch




Yeah and be careful where you sit because that's where I intend to hide the salami.... silly girl!


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

your priceless.


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

Do you still love me though??


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2003)

yes roomy...if you are coming to Vegas on October 22-26


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

I will not be able to come, J'bo!  I'm going to be in the Northeast.  I call it my grandmother's last stance.  The fall of Killington!    Just kidding.

Seriously, I don't think my g'ma is gonna live much longer!

I wish I could though!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you guys (crash and dave) a couple now?




NO!!!!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Yeah baby.. you found us out now if you want, you can join us and make it a threesome!



jesus god!


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

I knew you'd like that!  However, keep your schlong everywhere but near me!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2003)




----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 2, 2003)

on to a non-gay topic here. i'm training my friend get his ass skinny


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

What does that exactlyu mean if it's not meant to be gay??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 2, 2003)

it was meant to be nice


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

OIC, then!


----------



## Dero (Jun 2, 2003)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW!!!!!!! 
Just got home after a long day at work and
 I DON'T HAVE TO GO BACK 'TIL NEXT MONDAY!!!!!!
        :bounce:


----------



## firestorm (Jun 3, 2003)

my ass hurts


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 3, 2003)

fire has some ass issues.


----------



## Dero (Jun 3, 2003)

No kidding,it's all over da site!!!
Who been working with him last night???
No,wait...We've heard 'nuff of his ass!!!!


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> my ass hurts



Too much information!

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 3, 2003)

ye p way too much


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

lots of issues!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 7, 2003)

Oh you all have no sense of humor!!!  Your all stuffy.  I'm keeping my ass jokes to myself for now on. (or maybe I'll get on someone elses PC and go over to MM.Com and do the ass thing on every thread or at least till they catch me and ban me again). hehehehe


----------



## david (Jun 7, 2003)

u can use Dero's account at MM.com or maybe Kusa-rino!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 7, 2003)

there is an Idea David!!


----------



## david (Jun 8, 2003)

naaahhhh don't waste your time on mm.com.... play nice over there, FS!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 8, 2003)

just kidding there bro.  They already threatened to report me to my company.


----------



## david (Jun 8, 2003)

they did NOT.... did they???  You lie!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh hell no they had my IP addy.


----------



## david (Jun 8, 2003)

you should've switch it


----------



## david (Jun 12, 2003)

350 post away and did any of my goons think I'd let this die.... just yet??


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 12, 2003)

you are not going anywhere mr. and thats an order.


----------



## Dero (Jun 12, 2003)

J'Bo,can I go home?????


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 12, 2003)

sure you can....dinners waiting


----------



## david (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you are not going anywhere mr. and thats an order.




um- mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmnnnn???


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

test


----------



## david (Jun 20, 2003)

where is FS??


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2003)

i am holding him hostage...and the only way he will be returned is if someone coughs up that funny pic of him in those leopard skin tights again


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 20, 2003)

What are you doing with him J'Bo?? Rubbing his sore arse??


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2003)

no using him as my foot rest


----------



## Dero (Jun 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i am holding him hostage...and the only way he will be returned is if someone coughs up that funny pic of him in those leopard skin tights again


Hmmmmmmmmmm... should we???
Maybe he does NOT want to be released...
I know, I wouldn't!!! 
Hiya J'Bo!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2003)

hiya babe.......damnit......gotta go into a meeting. ttyl


----------



## Dero (Jun 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> hiya babe.......damnit......gotta go into a meeting. ttyl


Otay!!!
TTYL!!!


----------



## david (Jun 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i am holding him hostage...and the only way he will be returned is if someone coughs up that funny pic of him in those leopard skin tights again



Who?  FS or Freeman??


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 21, 2003)

fire S


----------



## firestorm (Jun 21, 2003)

Yea Fire, I'm naked tied to J'Bos bed post and she left me here to go to a damn meeting.  Wish I had a blanKet!!!  J'Bo,, before you leave could you cover me?  Damn she is gone.  Oh well I'll just lay here all alone till she gets back.  Wish she left the TV on.  Hey I didn't know J'Bo had a Doggy!!  Aww what a cute Rottweiler.  Oh you guys should see him!  Ok kewel he is coming over here!  huu hooo... No no doggy that is not a doggy treat. Stop looking there, your making me nervous.  HEY GET OFF THE BED!!!  HELP HELP!!!


----------



## david (Jun 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Yea Fire, I'm naked tied to J'Bos bed post and she left me here to go to a damn meeting.  Wish I had a blanKet!!!  J'Bo,, before you leave could you cover me?  Damn she is gone.  Oh well I'll just lay here all alone till she gets back.  Wish she left the TV on.  Hey I didn't know J'Bo had a Doggy!!  Aww what a cute Rottweiler.  Oh you guys should see him!  Ok kewel he is coming over here!  huu hooo... No no doggy that is not a doggy treat. Stop looking there, your making me nervous.  HEY GET OFF THE BED!!!  HELP HELP!!!



You must be trippin' tonight!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 21, 2003)

No it's true, It's true,, I just got back from the doctors. they were able to reattach it and now its longer...I mean better then ever!!!  Very true.


----------



## david (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## david (Jul 20, 2003)

Revival at it's best!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jul 21, 2003)

well hello you little bastards


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

was'sup, island 'mon!
how was vacation?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jul 21, 2003)

Vacation was pretty bomb got boring towards the end but so does everywhere


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

you did get  pics to post, right?
Wanna see where you were!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jul 21, 2003)

Ya i'll just have to scan and post em


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

have you got them developed yet? I dropped off film @ Walgreens alstnight...I am getting them also put on CD ROM..should look into it!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jul 21, 2003)

oh ya you can put em on cd rom huh? hmmmm i might just have to do that


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

there ya go!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jul 21, 2003)

so what have you been up to? your backs lookin good


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

thanx-
been busy trying to get new career off ground, working on making that happen.
Dating  a great girl...besides no $$..life is pretty good.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jul 21, 2003)

dang things change in a month whos the girl? she hot?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

I think so...


----------



## david (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> well hello you little bastards




BASTARDS???!?!?!?!?

What's up, you FREAK!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I think so...



good for you


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> BASTARDS???!?!?!?!?
> 
> What's up, you FREAK!



you know i kidd 

it feels great to work out again i can actully lift more now then i did before i went on vaction it's strange i didn't work out once


----------



## david (Jul 22, 2003)

THAT'S HOW IT USUALLY WORKS!

REST IS VITALLY IMPORTANT!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jul 22, 2003)

i love rest  i wanna hit 405 on bench by christmas.....i think i can do it


----------



## david (Aug 21, 2003)

That should be easy!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Aug 21, 2003)

ya it should! oh davey??? where have you been??


----------



## Dero (Aug 21, 2003)

NOT whoring,dat fo sure!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Aug 22, 2003)

ya serious.....still waitin dave


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

what ya waiting for????


----------



## CRASHMAN (Aug 22, 2003)

find out where dave is for him to post lol


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

Dave's not here man!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Aug 22, 2003)

ya i noticed he just vanished


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

MIA???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Aug 25, 2003)

y were whorless the crews disapeared


----------



## david (Aug 28, 2003)

Nice try.... but I AM here!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2003)

hola, mi amigo!
any news on what we have been talking about?


----------



## heavyweight1987 (Aug 31, 2003)

i..................am a chat whore....................my name is heavyweight1987 ..................and ive come to rehab to see if i can stop..................   


*lol*


----------



## david (Aug 31, 2003)

Burner,

I will have to get back to you on that one due to a delay w/ my contact.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2003)

sweet, thank Dave!


----------



## david (Sep 1, 2003)

Where is Crash?  Did you scare him off for good??


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2003)

I ain't THAT ugly!


----------



## david (Sep 1, 2003)

No one said you were ugly but where is Crash??


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 1, 2003)

Chat room doesn't work for me either today, blank page.


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2003)

??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> No one said you were ugly but where is Crash??




I got that stupid virus that was on the news grrr, but i am here now


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2003)

Hello Original PW #2!!!  I should've known this.... you are so capable of "crashing" shit all the time!  

Good to see you again, buddy!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2003)

so pw#1 where have you been at??


----------



## Craft (Sep 5, 2003)

What's up CRASHMAN...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2003)

nothin just sittin bored  u?


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2003)

Sitting bored at 5:30 am on a Friday night/early Sat??  Boy, you should be sleeping or with a girl!!!!  Or, if YOU prefer a guy.. then a guy!    Just don't call your guyfriend's "sweetie" like Freeman does!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2003)

or..sleeping with a guy / girl...double your pleasure, double your fun!


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2003)

So Burner.... would you have sex with one girl and another guy?  (threesome) Double penetration/pleasure or not, something is not kosher with me of having a guy's nuts on mine or blowing his load on me!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2003)

two girls and me...YES! call me selfish..but not wanna share....

what..you don't like having another guys nuts on you? That almost sounds like you had an experinece?


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2003)

Nope.  I just saw porno's when I was 17 yrs. old and how gross it would be if that was me!

Two girls and one guy is OK.  But personally, I'd like it one on one exclusive.  I'm selfish like that I guess.


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2003)

Whoring is great.  Burner load on another man's balls during a threesome is NOT!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

yeah..I'll leavethe two guys thing to soe one else...
ya know..I turned down a three some w/ two hot texans a couple weeks ago...damn, I have it bad for my girl.....


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2003)

you and two guys???


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2003)

you maniac!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> you and two guys???


play paint ball on a team...
this is Colorado..not S. Miami Beach..

you can keep your tea bagging in that part of the world, thank you!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

Hey when the 7 little dwarfs were sinding Hi ho, Hi ho song were they greeting Snow White or were they REALLY going off to work.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

Do you think that any of them little dwarfs sexually assulted Snow White when she was in that deep sleep?


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

Think about it.  7 male  ugly dwarfs living in a secluded wooded area with no dwarf women around, no cops..  Who would know?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

would she have noticed?


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

I'd be they all had a turn with her


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

so....you have a midget porn fetish?


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

Noo just pondering thoughts.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

busted


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

hey, you know..that midget in Total Recall WAS kida hot...


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

Yeaa she was. I have a pic of her on my gym wall.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

is she holding the machine gun?


----------



## firestorm (Sep 8, 2003)

No just looking all hot with those short little bowed legs.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2003)

hmm..bow legged women....


----------



## firestorm (Sep 8, 2003)

head fits better between them.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2003)

hey, have you ever smelled moth balls?


----------



## firestorm (Sep 8, 2003)

oddly YES!!  Why is that?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2003)

really? How did you get your nose between it's legs?
ha!
damn! That is an old joke..and YOU fell for it!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 8, 2003)

bastard!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 8, 2003)

Actually from lots of practice on the bow legged dwarf we were talking about.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2003)

heh heh.....
hmm...bow legged dwarfs.....
that's funny!


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> play paint ball on a team...
> this is Colorado..not S. Miami Beach..
> 
> you can keep your tea bagging in that part of the world, thank you!



You mean, "South Beach"?


----------



## firestorm (Sep 8, 2003)

paint ball sheesh.  grow the fuq up and put real bullets in those damn guns and play the game right or don't play at all.  Big kids playing a little kids cap and gun game!!!


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2003)

Hey FS!

No guns for me!

I'll see you at 11:15 or so!  Gotta workout again... Damn, I just shot in 3 ml more of 1 Test!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 8, 2003)

Yo Dave I'll be here. I have to talk to you about that 1t stuff when you get back.  I just bought 2 bottles of it from Rich Gaspari.  Tell me the best way to use it when you get back.


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2003)

Bought what and you know Rich Gaspari!  That guy was fuk'n huge!!!!  Legs were killer!  But I'd never want them!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm sorry for the miscomception,,, I bought it from his company in NJ.   I haven't seen him in years but I had stated many time that I used to train with him for several years.  Few people around here would know him.  Your one of the few Dave.  His legs actually were well proportioned to the rest of his body.  The veins throughout his legs looked like little cables.  I thought he looked simply amazing.   He is one hell of a nice guy too.  "if" he did steroids  "and ummmm  I wouldn't ummmm  know   you would never see him in a roid rage.


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2003)

Then he is lucky bc/ when I took D-bol man, I swear.. my attitude was different!  Remember, I had a rage thread a long time ago!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 9, 2003)

hahaha yea I remember that thread very well I enjoyed it many times myself and I was clean!!   I have to admit I wasn't as lucky as Rich.  I had horrible effects from steroids.   I believe I was so bad that title  "roid rage" would be mild.   I was out of control.  Very bad.  I don't even want to think back.   I don't know which steroid actually caused it though,, maybe it was all 7 or 8 I was taking at one time.  I know  dbol was one of them, sustenon, Anadrol 250s and I forget the rest. I think I even took some test cyp. with that also but I'm not sure.


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2003)

Well, I'm finished with all that stuff myself!

Plus I'd save a LOT of money not doing so!  Unless I buy the warehouse of 1 Test, Syngex I & II etc.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2003)

man, I need my supps!
DAVE!

friend of mine...who couldn't move to much..started taking 'cocktails' as he calls them..and now is moving more weight than i am  in certain lifts....
I don't wana juice...but keep him from pulling to far ahead...


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2003)

I have to wait until the weekend , my foolishman!

Soon!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2003)

sweet!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 12, 2003)

I've been whoring all night long.

Loose baby, loose!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2003)

you have entered...the burning zone....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 12, 2003)

I like it hot.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2003)

tobasco sauce helps....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 12, 2003)

Comes in an MRE.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2003)

even mnakes the omelete sort of edible..not much..but can choke it down...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 12, 2003)

And no extra carbs.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2003)

I always liked the dehydrated fruit bar thing....
or..ranger pudding...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 12, 2003)

Pour coffee in mouth drink water.  Stay awake.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2003)

pour water, coffee, hot chocolate, creamer, sugar, stir eat.stay awake...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 12, 2003)

Last post.  Work's over.  Bye-bye.

Going home to...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2003)

jeez, dude..you should get that looked at...
same here...time to get outa here.


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Last post.  Work's over.  Bye-bye.
> 
> Going home to...




what the Funk was that?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 13, 2003)

oh damn that was nasty!!


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2003)

what was??


----------



## firestorm (Sep 13, 2003)

Thegreatsatin pic David. up a few posts.  how are you buddy.
Did you get my PM???


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2003)

Oh yeah... that IS GROSS!!!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 14, 2003)

But to be fair,, it's also GROSS to have a scrawney bald headed mother Fuqer under your ass also.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2003)

Holy


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2003)

sh*t


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2003)

I


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2003)

can


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2003)

't


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2003)

believe


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2003)

this


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2003)

thread


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2003)

is


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2003)

alive


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2003)

!!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2003)

To all the people I have yet to meet let me say hello and introduce myself "Hello im an idiot" and to those that already know me ...... I'M BAAAAACCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!

LMAO


----------



## ZECH (Sep 15, 2003)

Bout time!!!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

Yo welcome back Traps.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks fellas, good to be back and see some familiar...avatars? lmao what the hell, missed postin here but you guys are stuck with me for the winter at least


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

Glad to have you back Tman.  Do me a favor and post a bigger pic of yourself will ya?  I want to see the rest of that upper body of yours. From what I can see bro,   your looking great!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2003)

for sure, wanna get some snaps done soon!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

Great PM me when you post so I know to look for them.  I only come on 3 days a week so in the 4 days im not here I miss alot of good threads sometimes.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2003)

lol, no worries man I will, how the hell did ya get your numbers up at only three days a week, you must be super post whore lol


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

Damn Tman,, you think I'm high?  You have to see Burner and a few others that signed on here "after" me!!!  Damn those whores make me look like a virgin!!!   hahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

fire...c'mon now buddy....you;ve been to abused for too long..no one thinks you could be a virgin..in any sense!


Heh heh...trap..you working on your post count back there?


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2003)

Oh shit it's trapisaurus- Rex!!!  Hey guys!  What's up but I'm going to bed now!!!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

night Dave,, hey I still need your addy again.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2003)

Excellent point, ah you're all a bunch o' post skanks lmao....s'up dave...goddamn nice to slide back in


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

Damn Trap,, I don't like being called a skank, I much prefer either a  whore, slut, or bastard or  all three.  hehehehe


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Trap-isaurus *_
> dave...goddamn nice to slide back in


damn, if that doesn't sound just..well.....
I can't even say..


ok..maybe except...
Dave, sounds as if you've been missed!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2003)

Damn A**hole, I forgot that i have to really think out my posts before hitting that "Submit reply" button....

Burner you sound Jealous buddy, it's okay I missed you too!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Trap-isaurus *_
> Damn A**hole, I forgot that i have to really think out my posts before hitting that "Submit reply" button....
> 
> Burner you sound Jealous buddy, it's okay I missed you too!!


heh heh....was' sup, trap!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> heh heh....was' sup, trap!




Like flies to sh*t eh, I throw a little mushy stuff yer way and all of a sudden you're getting all sweet with me........Dude I was just kiddin!!!










Im still da man!!!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

hahahahahaha  miss that humor Tman


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Trap-isaurus *_
> Like flies to sh*t eh, I throw a little mushy stuff yer way and all of a sudden you're getting all sweet with me........Dude I was just kiddin!!!
> 
> 
> ...



In the immortal words of, IT:

*DIE!!*


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> hahahahahaha  miss that humor Tman


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> In the immortal words of, IT:
> 
> *DIE!!*




IT still throwin around his one word come back...lol i can't wait to catch him on here....lol


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

he is elusive..I think he is actually...studying..whowuddathunkit?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> he is elusive..I think he is actually...studying..whowuddathunkit?




Studying "The big book of comebacks" I hope hahahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

ohh..I need that one!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ohh..I need that one!




Ill mail it to ya...i've got the good ones memorized lol


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

wahoo!
hmm..maybe I can become the 'slamer, instead of the slamee'...


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

oh but your soo good at it B.  besides, you slam me pretty good.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

Thank you, thank you...

like I said earlier, the worse I treat ya, the better I like ya!
If I didn't like ya..I'd just ignore ya!
Feel the luv!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

of course, this by no way means that I wana shope for curtains with ya..

(Great line from the animated movie: Aladan!)


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

awww how sweet. thank you.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

awww how sweet. thank you.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

awww how sweet. thank you.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

awww how sweet. thank you.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

awww how sweet. thank you.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

awww how sweet. thank you.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

awww how sweet. thank you.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

awww how sweet. thank you.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

LET GO OF THE RETURN KEY!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

ok I'm getting tired of this power whoring.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

it does get a bit old after while...but I am a junkie..besides..in a few weeks, this will come to a screeching halt!
I am actually goig to have to work <cogh cough> for my living!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

yea that totally sucks.  Let me know what that is like ok?  Work that is.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

when I show up in my own personal jet in a couple years..I'll be happy to tell you in person, bud!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

outstanding.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

we'll go and pick up the others.and do an intercontinant party hopping spree!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

hey bro,, we only really need to pick up a select handful.  J'Bo SS and Jen are the only ones that come to my mind   hahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

damn,too many of thses hotties are married..or is this a free for all?


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

It can be whatever you wish but just pick those 3 up for me. YOu can do whomever you want after you get them for me.  hahaha  talk to you later Bman.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

you HAVE been taking viagra, haven't you!
Later, botha!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

Till next time...

Same bat-time

Same Bat-channel


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

you outta here?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

No, talking to firestorm.  You're stuck with me again.

Me and my sore legs.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

sounds like tomorow for me!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

I got dibs on bi's & tri's.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

think I will dothose on Friday if I do not go camping..


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

Camping?

You lucky whore.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

atv'ing in wyomng..sand dunes....beer....camping...smores...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

Girls?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

mine will be working..so...not a perfect trip....besides..she doesn't much like camping..something about getting dirty...
sheesh..girls...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

Maybe you'll meet some new ones?!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

don't need any..I like the one I have....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

Post a pic.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

can't from here...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Dammit!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

well, then I guess that two kittens will be spared tonight?


----------



## maniclion (Sep 16, 2003)

What the hell are you guys doing up this late?  Isn't it late o clock over there on the mainland?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

It's just past 2 a.m.

I'm working.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

1 am here...have 5 more hours before i can go home....
nothing better than unsing the Govt's T-1 to gain some knowledge, improve my typing skills and shoot the breeze...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

BUMP.

The government puts this computer here for me, not work.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 16, 2003)

9 pm here and I'm cooking my meals for tommorow.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Shit.

That reminds me, I forgot my Salmon!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

yeah...try surfing porn form there..and see how well that statement goes over...


kinda funy, some guy in a different part of the room was searching some russian bride sight..he was outta here in a day!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Assclown deserves it.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

yep!
russian brides..gold diggers!
"I want me green card, I want a DIVORCE!"


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Bingo.

Can't get lucky like that Marine who smuggled the princess of Bahrain out the country.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

how did that come out? Happy ending?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

I think.  She's seeking asylum.

What a nose!

http://www.guidedones.com/issues/women/sheikhamer.htm


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

that's a schnoz!

too much drama!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

They're in love.

Hold me.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 16, 2003)

That's no snoz thats a beak!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

that's so sweet!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

I just want to go home and watch a Julia Roberts movie.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

oohh..pretty woman! I LOVE that movie!

'You work on commission, don't you? Misstake. Big misstake! HUGE!"


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

My wife is crying, I'm thinking about bending Julia over.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

you've got a julia inflatable doll too?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Popped it.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

way to go, pokey!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

It's okay to be jealous.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

of your needle-like quality?
don't be silly, obie-won-pokey!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey, I cut it twice and it's still too small.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

that must have hurt!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Plastic butter knife.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

oh, the horror!
STOP!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Then apply lemon juice.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

I kinda like salt...it doesn't just evaporate and go away..


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

What about gasoline?

Battery acid?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

for a flesh wound?
naw...would leave a scar...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

It'll be a good conversation piece.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

better have a god cover story...battery acid on face is pretty weak...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

What about astro-glide?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

whatever works, bro


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Prep. H?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

for a wound, or want to incour another one?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Nevermind.

I'm getting too confused.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

wahoo! one more hour and 15 minutes to go!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Do you sleep after this or what?  I think I'll go workout.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

oh yeah...I'm done. Wake up around 2pm to do it all over again..too much fun for one mortal...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

luckily my gym is in my house.  I can always stumble up the stairs to bed.  The walk is my cardio.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

If I had a home gym, be a god place to hang laundry..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

..or keep my dust colletion in one place..


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Dude I'm such a post whore.  I'm not you of course.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/top10posters.php


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

ahhh, young grasshopper....keep posting. it is the way of the whore....
besides..must 'train' my replacement....my whorring days are numbered here....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Far from being banned.  You're a saint!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

oh, no..not banned, about to leave this cushy, posh, sit on my arse all night long job..to actually go and work...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

I want no part of that.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

yeah..but my plan of world domination is about to commence...
now all I need is a hollow volcano and get some sharks with friggin lasers on them...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

I just want post domination.  Soon to pass Firestorm.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

already? that slacker...
you are lucky Dave isn't on...he rules this house...
he is the apex, the zenith and the alpha post whore...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Step aside!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

might have to...next shift is slowly assembling..will..hold..on..for..as...long..as...I...can.....


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2003)

MAN YOU GUYS WHORED LAST NIGHT!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

yeah. gona take it easy tonight...gonna read a book....work on web site, etc...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

I won't be back until next Wed, anyway. Next two days of, leaving for Wyoming togo camp and ride ATV's thurs till sat, maybe be back for sunday, then off work mon and tues...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Then you'll come back and play catch up.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

yeah...I think October 9th will e my last day here...then.<gulp> actually have to w..o..r..oh I can't say it..work for a living....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Dude, that's my birthday!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

serious? Well, then a good day for all!
You get, well..older..

and I get freedom!
damn, I'm good!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

I'll probably be here post whoring.  You see the sex health section?   I own it!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

how are the callouses?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

How about odd areas of pain?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> I'll probably be here post whoring.  You see the sex health section?   I own it!


by yourself? 
you animal!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Yep.

I think you'll want to put this on a t-shirt.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

does she exist?

I'd feel like Cain on Kung Fu...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

White and slow?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

sounds about right...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*I'd feel like Cain on Kung Fu... *_


_*


Karate kid would whip his ass.*_


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

he does have the crane kick and his little drum thing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

And he can catch flies with chop sticks...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

the


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

boss


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

baby!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

a true army of one.....
keep practicing!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

I get to the point where I'm just talking..er..posting to myself.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

it's pretty bad when you start answering yourself..


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

What he say?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Nothing, he wasn't talking to you.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Oh, O.K.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

you two ok? Hate it when your inner child argues with you....

we do too!
stop!
no playland for you in the way home!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Oh look at that, Disneyland burned down!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

your joking?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

Guess?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

why


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm watching infomercials right now and...










I think I need this Bun and Thigh Max.  The chick on it looks like Britney.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

I'll take one! Does the machine come with her?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

She might be on the box.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

damn...I'd just hang my laundry on the machine..but I could hang my....on her....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

Too bad you missed the commercial.  TIGHT!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

was watching DOGMA


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

"Jesus?  That nigga owes me $10.00!"

LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

pretty funny, overall..like some of the things they said...but Jay saying who the fuk r u? what the fuq....
on church grounds in front of GOD did not go over too well..


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

For you or the movie?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

for me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

And to think you post with the devil every night.  Am I in your prayers?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

yeah..stay the fuq back
get behind me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey, I don't swing that way.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

don't you know that one?
Satan, get behind me!
?

now..if you put an 'I' after your title..you could call yourself:
'The Great Satani!'
like a magician!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

I heard it in 'Born In East LA" - cheech maron


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

"I like your shirt"

"I really like your pants, take off your pants"


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

T3?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

No, 'Born In East LA'!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

You know, those gay guys.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

been too long..don't remember most of the movie..just bits and pieces.
Pensicola, Wings of Gold is on right now. Rememebr that show? marine show?
Kristanna Loken was the daughter for a season..she is the hottie that played the terminator in T3..very hot in a bikini...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> You know, those gay guys.


nope. doesnt ring a bell..
I remember the mexican who thought the answering machine was the voice of Jesus though..


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

That was good.

Lookee here, work is nearing its end.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

1.5 hours..then no worki 'till sunday night!
gonna go camping here:
http://www.dunereview.com/rocksprings.htm


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice.



Look up.  We are graced by the presence of Prince!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

morning, bro!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

WORK IS ALMOST OVER!!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

I RULE


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks like I'll miss 500.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

you tried....
you came, you posted, you whored...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

I'll just miss though, I can leave in like 12 minutes.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

Must...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

whore...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

more...dammit


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

you are on a quest, aren't you?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 18, 2003)

For a holy grail, my son.

























POST WHORE.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 23, 2003)

And that's me.


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2003)

WOW... STILL GOING!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2003)

its the Energizer battery of threads..


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2003)

it keeps going and going and...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2003)

hiya BF!
How's my favorite NASA hottie employee?


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> it keeps going and going and...


Hmmmm,I thought it was "coming and coming..." 
 

EH,HOE BURNER!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 27, 2003)

It's 3 a.m. and I am very tired.  I've been up now for about 30 hours and I still have 4 hours of work left, plus the drive home.  Where do kids get their unlimited energy?  I was playing with my 4 year old daughter all day today and I'm beat and she ends up complaining cause she has to go to bed.  BED: sounds like good food.  Fun part is that I might get 4 hours of sleep before I have to get up and watch her all over again.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 27, 2003)

Next day; Still tired.  Got 3 hours of sleep, maybe 4.  Head feels like it's caving in.

Exercise is out of the question.  Might lay on bench and fall asleep half way through my first rep and kill myself.  Still have three days left this work cycle.  You call it a week, I call it a cycle.

Just wading through the stress and coming here to stay awake.


----------



## david (Sep 28, 2003)

hello


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 29, 2003)

hey dave...ot my stuff? Down to 2 months now..need..my...stuff....
oh..and back on day shift now..no more late night whorring for this kid..


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 29, 2003)

Dude, I just coughed and sneezed at the same time!  Talk about feeling like you've been raped!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 6, 2003)

I don't consider it post whoring.  I like to think of it as typing practice.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Dude, I just coughed and sneezed at the same time!  Talk about feeling like you've been raped!




nope don't know the feeling   ......wait how do you


----------



## david (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey dave...ot my stuff? Down to 2 months now..need..my...stuff....
> oh..and back on day shift now..no more late night whorring for this kid..



Sorry Burner but I have been working out of town and got back on the weekend so.....

I promise!!!  When I get back from the Northeast.  Hell, I'll even cover the S & H for ya!


----------



## david (Oct 6, 2003)

Oh, Burner, if your looking for cheap 1 Test..... I think Satan has a link you can check out.  Ask gopro if that's the old version or not when you get to that page.  I think that price is a steal!  $69 for a240 ml bottle of 1-test!  Damn!!!  F'n awesome!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 6, 2003)

lol i'm still a natty boy


----------



## icekool (Oct 6, 2003)

guess i had better start getting the ol post count up a bit


----------



## icekool (Oct 6, 2003)

hmmm


----------



## icekool (Oct 6, 2003)

good couple of posts icekool


----------



## icekool (Oct 6, 2003)

do ya think so??


----------



## icekool (Oct 6, 2003)

yeah


----------



## david (Oct 26, 2003)

WHO?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

hola, dave!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2003)

Hey Dave, como es usted? 

Hey Burner02, veo que usted es muy hablador hoy!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

que?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2003)

did you mean, what  because you said......that?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Hey Dave, como es usted?
> 
> Hey Burner02, veo que usted es muy hablador hoy!


si!
me as mucho el talkative-o!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2003)

That's what I told ya.

Hey Burner02, I see that you are very talkative today!


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2003)

I am doing fine.  Hello you two!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2003)

I'm well.  

wuzzzzzzzzzzz uppppppppppp


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2003)

Olla,comma esta?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2003)

Hola. Estoy haciendo bien.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

hola, mi canukian amigo!
hiya dave!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2003)

Okay.........I'm looking for a dictionary....DON'T LAUGH.....what the heck does Canukian mean?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

canadian..slang..sorry..

it's a IM'ism....


actually..I could have said something to the effect of old world Spanish...and kept you going, huh..


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> did you mean, what  because you said......that?


really? I thought it meant what..as in 'que pasa'? -what's happening...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2003)

I must be losing it.  That way it was in the sentence.  

Oh well.

Sorry...No canadian slang knowing girl here....


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2003)

ENGLISH!!!!!!!!!!   All of you type of English!


----------



## Fade (Oct 27, 2003)

Canadians eat whale fat....right Dero? hehehe


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

really? Show me in the ENGLISH dictionary: Y'all.

American. I arrest my case!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I must be losing it.  That way it was in the sentence.
> 
> Oh well.
> ...


aww..you know more than you think!
Just improv it!
we do!


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> Canadians eat whale fat....right Dero? hehehe


Eh!!!!
Yo Fade,you fixed yet or still broken???
And NO we don't all eat whale blubber


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Okay.........I'm looking for a dictionary....DON'T LAUGH.....what the heck does Canukian mean?



Cannuck ian


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

canadian phonics..classic..

was ' sup Dero!


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2003)

Gotta love Cable modem!!!


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2003)

More whore 
Keep score
4 whores
with attitude


MAke sense?  Nope!  Why?  Bc/ it's the PW thread!  (The ORIGINAL PW Thread started by the late-late Bigss!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 28, 2003)

I guess so, because it's nonsense!!


----------



## david (Oct 28, 2003)

that's good bc/ it's SUPPOSED to be nonsense!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 28, 2003)

absurdity


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

It so sucks having to come back to work after such a wonderful week


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2003)

at least you got to go!
besides..this means you are that much closer to the next vacation?


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2003)

More vacations........ the better!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

damn straight! I wnna get to the point that I need to take a vacation from being ON a vacation..


----------



## david (Oct 31, 2003)

I definitely need a vacation!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

me too!
and MONEY!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 31, 2003)

Hey you


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

yes babs?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 31, 2003)

again again


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

repeating yourself?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 31, 2003)

no....you're suppose to say yes babs...duh


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

sorry....

yes babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 31, 2003)

you took the fun out of it......

faster faster......


Hey...I'm on my way to work out.....see ya later tonight.......if not....monday


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

harder harder

(it just took a sec to catc on to your wit!)
have ba great workouut if not back before I boogie!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 31, 2003)

Right there...lol

Had a grrrreeeeaaatttt work out.......squat heaven


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 31, 2003)

My old thread is still being used


----------



## david (Nov 1, 2003)

It almost died a couple of times, Bigss.... did you think I was going to let it slip into obscurity??

Hey Buddy!  Good to see you around, live and kicking!


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 1, 2003)

Thats great


----------



## david (Nov 1, 2003)

What's up?  I see you on again.  Surely you of all people must have more to say then that??  How is everything?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Right there...lol
> 
> Had a grrrreeeeaaatttt work out.......squat heaven



naw...little to the left...ohh...the sweet spot! Go to the whip! GO TO THE WHIP!


My legs are finally usable again from my leg day on Wednesday...


----------



## Dero (Nov 1, 2003)

You uge monster!!! 
I bet the guy was puny!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2003)

hey buddy!
he was average size...I think I am a 'smidge' over average size


----------



## Dero (Nov 1, 2003)

But in his eyes you are HUGE,that's what counts!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2003)

you sir, are truely a wise man..


----------



## david (Nov 1, 2003)

What's up fella's?


----------



## Dero (Nov 1, 2003)

Not much,you know,the usuall saturday night shtuff...


----------



## david (Nov 1, 2003)

Yep, after today's episode... I am IN for the night and have to be up at 8:30am to do this all over again!


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> What's up?  I see you on again.  Surely you of all people must have more to say then that??  How is everything?



I am doin good just living  for the day. Having a great time at what ever i do Nothing really special


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

that's great.


Just kidding.  I'm glad to hear all is well in Colorado!  
Good to hear from you again.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 2, 2003)

dude my connection is being so slow i can barley post whore  the days you wanna post whore huh?


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

What are you using?  Dial up 28.8 bps?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 2, 2003)

dsl!! dial up is fast compared to what i was goin at


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 2, 2003)

but i'm back to normal now


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2003)

crash...'normal''..good one!

just got to work..already wanting to leave....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 2, 2003)

hahahaha i haven't slept


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2003)

yeah...well..if I didn't have such an annoying and LOUD alarm..I would be too..working both jobs all weekend take it's toll on this old carcass....
I didn't make myworkout lastnight..and was looking forward to it too..I will have to take a couple hours off later on to go and get it done today. My girl is cooking me a home made dinner after I get off work..so will be there EARLY!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 2, 2003)

bastard i'm orderin home made dominos pizza


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2003)

keep that up my friend, and you will look like me...

oh yeah..don't hate....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 2, 2003)

hahahaha well i'll have my mommy make me some food haha hate on that


----------



## Dero (Nov 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> crash...'normal''..good one!
> 
> just got to work..already wanting to leave....


Same here!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2003)

I see a nap in my future..just curl up under my workstation...and think happy thoughts..


----------



## Dero (Nov 2, 2003)

I can't do dat... I'm in full view of the public!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2003)

heh heh.....but at least you are doing something..It is slow here....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 2, 2003)

it's like that one sienfeld all over again (you know where george is sleeping under his desk


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 2, 2003)

)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2003)

haven't seen it...


----------



## Dero (Nov 2, 2003)

I hear ya!!!
The weekends are ALWAYS slow!!!
Notice nobody else then us is posting!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 2, 2003)

ya post whores are a dieing race  

you missed it burner!? go watch sienfeld till you see  it thats your punishment


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2003)

you have post whore envy, crash..you and your slow modem..


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2003)

I am lookinng for Corvettes on EBAY right now..you know..the 'if I won the lottery' day dream....


----------



## Dero (Nov 2, 2003)

Thangs will never change...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 2, 2003)

it's workin good right now  wtf!? how'd you guys get ahead of me on your post counts i used to whoopin on you 2


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2003)

'cause you suck?
Damn...that was TOOOOOOOOO easy!


----------



## Dero (Nov 2, 2003)

You just have not been keeping up to us!!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 2, 2003)

Ok...quiet,I have a show starting!!!! 
Back in an hour!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2003)

raise the curtain!


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2003)

it's been a while..wonder where he got off to? 
so..dero..what kind oif show are you working today?


----------



## Dero (Nov 2, 2003)

Curtain is down!!! 
Kiddy shows...getting ready for show#2


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2003)

like...Barney?


----------



## Dero (Nov 2, 2003)

No,no big puppets that you would like Mike,that was last week!!!
Just a weirdo with weird stuff for weirdo kids...Hmmmm,they like it also,or they are laughing AT him!!!
Anyway,it's done it's in the truck and GONE...
Danse is next!!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 2, 2003)

Wow!!! Sure is a lots of reading going on tonight!!!


----------



## Eggs (Nov 2, 2003)

Down wit reading!  More chit chat everyone!


----------



## Dero (Nov 2, 2003)

Man are we gonna get in trouble for NOT being politicaly correct...
?


----------



## Eggs (Nov 2, 2003)

Uh oh!  Havent gotten busted by the PC police since I wrote a poem about shooting Santa Claus in 5th grade 

Everyone thought it was funny, except the teacher...


----------



## Dero (Nov 2, 2003)

He,he...You radical!!!!
 
But killing Santa????


----------



## Eggs (Nov 2, 2003)

I thought it was cute and funny   Ah well, sometimes ya gotta learn the hard way!


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

Hey whores!


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

Nighty night


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 2, 2003)

My new banner

  |
  |
  |
 \/


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 3, 2003)

Wow, Jenny McCarthy is on the Sharon Osbourne show!


http://www.fhmus.com/girls/covergirls/243/


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 3, 2003)

Sharon is old, but still has such a great body!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 3, 2003)

Can you believe that pic of Jenny is after she lost all her pregnancy weight?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 3, 2003)

Can you believe it's my kid?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 3, 2003)

I didn't think so...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 3, 2003)

Ahh...I guess I'm talking to my self again.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 3, 2003)

sooooooo hot want to touch the hiney


----------



## david (Nov 3, 2003)

nice guys!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 3, 2003)

aren't we


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 3, 2003)

You're men!!!


----------



## david (Nov 3, 2003)

Not Crash!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 3, 2003)

You're bad


----------



## david (Nov 3, 2003)

you still love us, don't you??


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 3, 2003)

You got that right!


----------



## david (Nov 3, 2003)




----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 3, 2003)

that's all you have?


----------



## david (Nov 3, 2003)

oooohhhh.... you want more?  

For now... yes... that's all I have!  

You win!


----------



## Dero (Nov 4, 2003)

Howdy IT!!!
Yes I know you can't stay away from this thread!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> that's all you have?


heh heh..she called you out, big guy!


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2003)

uMMMMM... MAYBE SO!?!?!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

dang..man's got to know his limits!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> You're bad




Punish me


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

You'd like that wouldn't ya


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 5, 2003)

yes. yes i would.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

Sweet dreams Crash


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Sweet dreams Crash




why we goin to the bedroom??  hehe jk


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

ha ha HAHAAAAAA


You're already in la la land


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 5, 2003)

sure am  i don't live in a little place you all call reality


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear your "reality" world is so small.  So let me get this straight.......Everything about you is small compaired to other men


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

hiya babs!
how's things? how's your day going?
I am eating..life is good..for a few minutes..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII BURNER

Everything is smooth sailing over here.

You're eating.......<snif snif>  don't tell us what.


How about you........where the HELL have you been?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I'm sorry to hear your "reality" world is so small.  So let me get this straight.......Everything about you is small compaired to other men






> _*Originally posted by crashman *_ i don't live in a little place you all call reality



i said your reality is little compared to mine.

My world is huge LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

ok..it USED to cluck.not a very good flyer....everything tastes like it, accompanied by China's main dish..and yellow beans.

Tastes like reminds me of a funny joke:
What did one lesbien frog say to the other lesbien frog?






Hey! We DO taste like chicken!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i said your reality is little compared to mine.
> 
> My world is huge LOL


your sideburns are huge..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> your sideburns are huge..



and suave


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

I was good. I will admit. I just ran an errand and went to McDonalds for the Lt. in the shop that cannot leave. (he has noone here that can do his job in his absence) so I went and got his food. Well...those fries were smelling awful goooooood..and almost broke down and got a mcmeal....but I didn't!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> and suave


you rule!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 5, 2003)

it's not easy being me


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2003)

OR NOT EASY BEING CHEESY, TOO!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> it's not easy being me


actually..I think it would be..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 5, 2003)

is it that rough for you david?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

oh no.....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 5, 2003)

he,he.  

whats up babs?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

Nothing...

But a room full of men tells me...........trouble is about to rumble down the house!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

you just got hungry, didn't you? DAMNIT! I HATE it when that happens! cruising along, doing your thbing..and all of a sudden..the hunger pain starts. Its vicious. It rips at your belly lining like there's no tomorrow!
IS that the reason?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> actually..I think it would be..




ya your right


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Nothing...
> 
> But a room full of men tells me...........trouble is about to rumble down the house!


well..if you like..we can skip this taco stand and.....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Nothing...
> 
> But a room full of men tells me...........trouble is about to rumble down the house!




nah post whores are a bonevolent folk who don't start trouble


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> well..if you like..we can skip this taco stand and.....





tempting.  VERY tempting


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 5, 2003)

hey all i gotta go being booted later.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

wahoo!
damn..too bad swollsville is just outta my reach....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

later, crash!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeppers....always something that gets in d way


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

late Crash


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Yeppers....always something that gets in d way


damn..maybe I could become mormon..or islam..and can have several wives..
of course..if all are friends..and I get one mad..it's gonna be ugly in the house of Burner!


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2003)

hey whores!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

what's for lunch in mimi today, dave?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> damn..maybe I could become mormon..or islam..and can have several wives..
> of course..if all are friends..and I get one mad..it's gonna be ugly in the house of Burner!




lmao  --  I think all men would be in heaven.  There would cat fights in the house if I were involved, that's for sure.  Me first...then they can have their turn


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

hmm..cat fights for hot women..to jump on little ol me..I LIKE THAT!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 6, 2003)

ha ha ha........add a mud pit


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

naw..pudding pit..much better..you never know where all that pudding will go..and I have just the tool..to clean y'all up with!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 6, 2003)

lmao........would that be a spoon?


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> what's for lunch in mimi today, dave?



Grilled Chicken Breast
Spinach!  

Delicious


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2003)

what are you all having today!

Hi  Babsie!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

well..i WAS having a side of babsi..before my day dream was disturbed..


I had chicken and pasta, with chicken and rice to follow later..then a shake.....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 6, 2003)

lol  --  One side coming up!

See journal.


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> well..i WAS having a side of babsi..before my day dream was disturbed..
> 
> 
> I had chicken and pasta, with chicken and rice to follow later..then a shake.....




Are you trying to gain size?  I wish I could have pasta!!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2003)

Eh Hoes!!!Whatsa shaking??


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2003)

Kinda late there, dero!  But Hello buddy!


----------



## Dero (Nov 9, 2003)

You mean early in da morning!!!!
I was just getting home from work...
I'm doing alright,you?


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2003)

Not too bad my friend... not too bad!  I just got back from the beach and put up a couple of "idiot" pictures for people to see but really, I was working on a phone for programming issues.  It's nice to be able to tan and get paid at the same time!  Gotta love weekend -work.. no bosses etc.  Just a bunch of Bikini's!  

I'll be going to South Beach again soon to do some biking so I will have hotter-sexier pictures for you all to see!


----------



## Dero (Nov 9, 2003)

EH!!!And I could post pics of the snow fall we had yesterday.


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2003)

you can if you like!     f-r-e-e-z-i-n-g!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Are you trying to gain size?  I wish I could have pasta!!!


ya know..that's kinda funny...when I was living in Italy..I ate pasta ALL the time..wasn't really working out, running or anyting..and never got above 175lbs...
I'm 198 now....and don't eat like that anymore..supposedly better...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2003)

GOOD....MORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRNNNNNNNNNNNNINNNNNNNNG


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2003)

how was your weekend? Did you do anything exciting?
We finally watched Finding Nemo lastnight..not too bad.
Kinda funny...after the first five minutes..Kristen turned to me and asked if it was going to be a sad movie...
oy..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2003)

lol.

My weekend was alright.

Trained early Sat.

Went to Hockey game Sat. Evening.  4 fights  HELL YEAH!!!!!!

Sunday I had to make up Cardio....then I did the norm.......clean, laundry, grocery shop.........same ol'Sunday routine.

I HAVE YET TO WATCH THAT.  I just don't have time to watch Tv.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2003)

we get in about a movie a week...but have to be careful...as soon as she puts her head on my chest..she's OUT!
What can I say..I'm comfortable...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2003)

I about did myself in on Friday night.
I was doing stiff legged dead lifts.
had 315 loaded up and was going good. Well, my wrist strap (a versa grip) the velcro ripped off as I did not have enough folded over, and left 1/2 of 315lbs in my unsupported hand. That slid down m y leg to my knee...yeah..that HURT!
Than, almost smashe dmy friggin toes trying to set the bar down..'cause I was not in a position to put it back on the rack...
coulda been bad!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2003)

OUCH......good thing it didn't get your toes.  You'd still be screaming


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2003)

it was a 3 tylonol night!
Still a little sore...the GF bumped them lastnight...ouch..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2003)

tell trinity to be careful.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2003)

kinda funny...I was talking with my sys admin..and he did a ping on teh firewall for internet activirty...little ol me...has thefith most hits on it..in all my shop..wanna guess the URL?
heh heh.....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2003)

should I even ask about the URL?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2003)

heh heh..you're surfing it right now....
too big a hint??


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2003)

lmao.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2003)

well..I've pounded over 1/2 gal;lon of water so far...1/2 to go...
something to look forward too.....


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2003)

you sound like me sometimes!


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2003)

awakening............


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2003)

I'm watching Superman 2 on this Thanksgiving day and laying in bed with a slight cold!  

Damn gym needs to be open at night!  

Oh well, it opens back up at 4 am!  Plus I can go to the gym at my complex!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 29, 2003)

O.K. I'm here.  Now what?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> 
> 
> Damn gym needs to be open at night!





You don't have a 24hr fitness there!?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> O.K. I'm here.  Now what?





begin posting nonsence


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 29, 2003)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


I'm having too much fun.


Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Be jealous!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

oh i am, i am.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 29, 2003)

Work almost over!  Porn to be watched at home!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 29, 2003)

I just had to show you this photo.

http://www.arjenvangent.com/lol/fundoc.asp?image=304starwars.jpg&ptype=ph


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> You don't have a 24hr fitness there!?




Even 24 hour Fitness closes during the nightime on Thanksgiving, Crash!


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> begin posting nonsence


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

oh...my bad


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 29, 2003)

Define nonsense.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

the open chat forum in general


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2003)

Nonsense= Being tired and still working out!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 3, 2003)

Overtly motivated.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 3, 2003)

or self loathing.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 3, 2003)

Which means gay.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 3, 2003)

I gotta work an 8 hour shift then go to pepper spray requalification.  Getting sprayed is far worse than the gas chamber.  If you're a civilian, you're probably clueless right now.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 3, 2003)

Of course, some people it doesn't even bother.



Like PCP head who got his ass whoped.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 3, 2003)

Rock has 495 posts for the last 7 days.  I'd like to beat that for the coveted IM medal, but that would be like admitting you're a total loser.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 3, 2003)

Damn I'm the only one here posting on the whole Open Chat board.  Whoever this senimoni person is, he/she never posts.  Just walk in to Open Chat and don't post.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 3, 2003)

Whoring alone.  32 more posts and I'll be at 1800!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 3, 2003)

er 31 actually 30 once I hit submit.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 3, 2003)

Still alone.

Now there's like 6 people on the board and no one posting!  WTF


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2003)

you are scaring them away with that pointy pitch fork??
You better get crackin' mister!
You have not yet reached that 1800 post goal..hmm..1800...what is...oh!
Cuervo gold 1800..hmm...margaritas....beach...hot women in bikinis....

what were we talking about?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2003)

he's catchin up  lol i can't post whore during the weeks  fuggin school


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey Crash, your videos will be in the mail tomorrow!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm gonna do another whoring for free porn soon!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)

But I'mm sure you'll be too busy cramping your hand. LOL


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Hey Crash, your videos will be in the mail tomorrow!



awesome


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> But I'mm sure you'll be too busy cramping your hand. LOL




 i got 2


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> I'm gonna do another whoring for free porn soon!!




do it on a weekend


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)

Fri thru sun?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2003)

you know it


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

think that will be enough?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

now  that I am back on mids, you two guys do not stand a chance...you know that right??


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)

You actually want more?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2003)

thats atleast 3000 posts burner


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> now  that I am back on mids, you two guys do not stand a chance...you know that right??




 lol i think we'll have to see about that


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

well, it looks liike you HAVE caught up a little, young grasshopper..
but...I am the yoda of post whores...
maybe windu...dave is still yoda..


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)

Watch your back or heeholler will roll over you.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2003)

Were the triad of post whores


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2003)

everyones slow at whorin tonight


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

how's that wooden chair, crash? up for a good night of useless babble?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

just getting wrmed up..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2003)

lol till 3   then i got school in the morining


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2003)

wodden chair got a cusion


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> just getting wrmed up..




me too


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

you're gonna LOSE, then!
who needs school? Who needs a future! Scrap it all! Live in your parents basement all your life...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you're gonna LOSE, then!
> who needs school? Who needs a future! Scrap it all! Live in your parents basement all your life...



...and beat Mario 3 in 11 minutes.  Good trade!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2003)

ya... that'd be the life and have a post could of 50,000,000 by the time die


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> ...and beat Mario 3 in 11 minutes.  Good trade!!




i think i could do it now that i saw how it was done


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

even if you did reach that count..I bet you'd still come in behind dave!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2003)

haha ya he'd have to keep his tittle speaking of tittle i'm only ranked like 13th now what crap huh? i was like 5?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

I don't thnink I even rate any more....
we are probably behind randy and gr8...with thier posting wars....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2003)

lol i laugh at the thought of their posting wars


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)

Randy gr8


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2003)

lol gr8 spanking em?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2003)

com'on guys keep up


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

we were in another  thread....all over it like a bad rash, white on rice, stink on..shi....
you get the point


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2003)

oh? am i being left outa the raindeer games?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

nope...just not multi-tasking, pal!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2003)

you too? 

Ihad a fuckin awesome workout week!!!! all upper body dude i could barly crutch outa the gym everyday


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

I did my legs today..for the first time in a month...I had been SLACKING!
I am SO gonna pay for it the next couple days....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2003)

lol i met the coolest girl she came to the gym today and she went and got me weights and put dumbels on my knees so i could kick em up for presses she's the bombest chick


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

Florence Nightingale syndrome..

sort of....
bombest? is that a word?
or is that a 'crashism'?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm an argot i make my own words


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

wtf is an argot?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2003)

someone who makes up their own words, or changes the meaning of normal words to better suit them like : cool,  thats tight! , thats bomb, etc..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

I hate it when I hear paople say 'that's the bomb'!
gawd!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2003)

i know assholes   but i don't say it like a retarded girl either


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

damn, I just looked up..someone has VH-! on...whoever that girl is...DAMN...SMOKIN'


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2003)

oh? what she look like?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

it was Beyonce...damn, she's HOT!

Brittny's on now...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2003)

You can have beyonce i'll take brittany


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

you got it!
I think I have the better end of that deal!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2003)

Nah i'm obsessed with that girl


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

watch out for restrainign orders!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2003)

did i say obsessed i meant...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2003)

shhhhh. i'm not allowed to say the name


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

beetle juice, beetle juice..beetle.....
that one?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2003)

no it's another 10 feet away from her i have to stay every time i say it  dam restrining orders  jk


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

10 feet?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2003)

yards meters i dunno  lol but i needa get to bed burner i'll be on tomorrow night after class night!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

later.
good...whew..I am getting a headache from all this..
later!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2003)

lol you needa build up your tolerance again burner


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

I was thinking the same when I was squatting this afternoon!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)

Maybe you need a girl to spot you.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)

Or two.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)

It's far too easy to whore here.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)

Especially when no one is here.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)

At least no one who feels like posting.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)

Or they're just too intimidated by my beauty


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)

Or my exceptionally large...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)

Magic stick.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

stuck on the desk again?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

I was on my way to a whorring frenzy, but....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

We are having some high ranking VIP's coming in for a tour of the facility..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

so, we had to go and clean up all behind our workstations, clean this, clean that...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

somwhere along the way, my cables got unplugged from the kvm..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

KVM means:
Keyboard
Video
Mouse

switch. I have two machines that I use for this job funtion I have


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

one set of keyboard and mouse.
The KVM allows me to run both PC's off the one keyboard and mouse.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

oh, and video.
that would be the monitor for those of you who may not be technically savvy..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

so anyway, I was unable to use my PC's due to a disconnection somewhere in the myriad of cables underneath this workstation


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)

Yeah, on the desk.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)

Doing a job where Walmart is more likely a terrorist target.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

so, after I used my superior technical and A+ certified abilities I was able to conclude where the break in connectivity was and restored to fully operation status


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)

But I have an M16 with 120 rounds and a Baretta with 30 rounds.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

in a nutshell, that is...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)

This job makes absolutely no damn sense.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)

And everyone in charge are fuckin' morons.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)

But, I'm sure you know all about that.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

I used to....
it seemed while I was in, the good ones got out, the others...were lifers and were left in charge....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

Oh, can't type.  Watching X-Men 2!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

actually


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

getting


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

tired of


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

whoring.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm so alone


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

Hold me Burner


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

You guys see the top ten?  I'm whooping ass!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

But not Rock.  He's a slut.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

But all sluts have their prom night.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

Maybe I should post like Rock.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

Get the feeling?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

X-men II rocks! HAD to buy that one!
Just watched Ghost and the Darkness, with Val Kilmer. Great movie.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

gonna watch the new Battlestar Galactica on Monday?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

I am


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

Been  looking forward to it


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

I'll be at work on Monday


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

get paid to watch it!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

might even work a little in between...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

Do have to get a few things done though...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

you are right though..whorring does get a little old after while.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

we got 'in trouble ' afew months ago with some of the other members...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

whorred up too many threads and other members


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

got pissed, so I backed off


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

I'll only post in a couple threads


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

so no one will get mad....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

guess that makes me a courteous whore..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm out of creatine as of tonight.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

think I will try that swole v2


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

I have heard pretty good things about it


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

also have toi pick up some of the 6-oxxo


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

I am about done with my 1-test / 4AD stack


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

will need the oxxo to get the 'boys' back up to speed


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

the girl will be happy with that


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

and of course, when she's happy, I am happy...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> gonna watch the new Battlestar Galactica on Monday?



Hell yes!!!!!!

See that blond in the preview?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

Says she's a robot.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

Cylon?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

Man how times have changed.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

For the better.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

Finally producers have learned:  put in a babe and lots of guys will tune in.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

Pull their strings...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

Men are stupid.





Luckily, I'm still a boy.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm a lesbien...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

so..she's a robot..
does that classify her as a sex toy?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

Yes! Yes it does!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

I wonder if she has a vibrate mode?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 5, 2003)

what'd i miss?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

wonder where the 'buttons' are on her...
like to push them....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

about 200 posts...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 5, 2003)

man i was kicking ass at dumbell rows tonight


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

I've done a lot today...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 5, 2003)

oh? you have have you?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> man i was kicking ass at dumbell rows tonight


do tell..how muchn weight?
seeings as you NEVER post a journal..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 5, 2003)

well my weights moved up and up!! i'm doin 120 dumbbells for 5 sets of 10  i'm happy with that for right now seeing how i just started lifting again


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

damn..I was happy with 105 for sets of 6....
fuqqer....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> well my weights moved up and up!! i'm doin 120 dumbbells for 5 sets of 10  i'm happy with that for right now seeing how i just started lifting again



A hundred and twenty dumbells at one time?????????????


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 5, 2003)

i needa get to 150


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> A hundred and twenty dumbells at one time?????????????




yep all one pound dumbbels melted down into one


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

...and they're pink with fur?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 5, 2003)

ya they're pretty


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

Wow.  You sure are lucky.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 5, 2003)

i know bet you were this cool huh?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

Then girls might actually like me.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

now you're pushing it.....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

Right again.  What's for breakfast?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

Love to keep whoring now that everyone is here, but I gotta go home.  I have three computers to fix and one to build.  See you all late tonight!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

when I wake up...most likely, what I call a Mike McSammich
(3 egg whites, 1 yolk, seasoning, fat free cheae, slice of lean turkey on wheat bun)


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

and thus endith my whorring for the weekend. Tune in next monday for more uselss drivel from yours truely..


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> when I wake up...most likely, what I call a Mike McSammich
> (3 egg whites, 1 yolk, seasoning, fat free cheae, slice of lean turkey on wheat bun)



What is "cheae"?


----------



## chaznad1 (Dec 7, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 8, 2003)

Still whoring.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 8, 2003)

With more, unbelievably useless posts.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 8, 2003)

You can party too.

http://www.syncmt.com/Sounds/celebrate.wav


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> What is "cheae"?


that is yiddish for cheese..


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 9, 2003)

Celebration time, c'mon!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 9, 2003)

I'm so whoopin' ass on the top posters for the last 7 days!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 9, 2003)

You gotta let a ho be a ho!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2003)

thought u were burnt out?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 9, 2003)

Not yet.  Man it's hot here at work.  It's like 25 degrees outside and 77 in here.  This gear I'm wearing makes it feel like it's 85.  I even turned the heat off, but it keeps going up.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2003)

it does there here once in a while..but if the chillers go down here...man, it is a bad night.....
besides...I thought yo LIKED it hot....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Not yet.  Man it's hot here at work.  It's like 25 degrees outside and 77 in here.  This gear I'm wearing makes it feel like it's 85.  I even turned the heat off, but it keeps going up.


Yeah isn't there a "reason" for that....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 9, 2003)

I'm just bitching.  My legs are killing me.  My ankles are out of order.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 9, 2003)

And since I have the desk today, my legs are falling asleep.  My ass hurts too.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 9, 2003)

My ass cheeks.  You ever have that on a leg day.  Ouch!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> My ass hurts too.


been giving conjegul visits again????


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 9, 2003)

And I need a haircut.  It's bee two weeks.  I look like I'm in the Army.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> been giving conjegul visits again????


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2003)

another week..and you'll look like you are Air Force..


----------



## Rissole (Dec 9, 2003)

He already feels Navy...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2003)

heh heh...a seamen....
or..semen...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 9, 2003)

ahoy there captain..........


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 9, 2003)

Arrrgh!  Shiver me timbers!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 9, 2003)

there seems to be a common thread to these threads....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 9, 2003)

Goodnight all.....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2003)

later, ris!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 9, 2003)

Well, go away already!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 9, 2003)

I am Number 1!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 9, 2003)

With legs asleep, I cracked my ankle.  Not a good idea.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 9, 2003)

My feet are soooooo heavy right now.  You think if I do cardio when I get home it'll get better?  Or is rest the best idea?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 9, 2003)

I feel kinda weird at work.  There's a new guy under me that is so curious about the job.  I come here to get paid, I'm not overly motivated.  So it's difficult when he asks me all these career related questions and I don't know the answers.  Especially when he expects it of me.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2003)

I know how you feel. I know how to do my job, but to teach it to someone else..r be excited about it...I can't....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 9, 2003)

It's just not worth it.  You come here then leave, no point in getting all tied up in it.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2003)

that is  why I am switching careers..


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 9, 2003)

I would, but I get paid way too much for what I actually do.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 9, 2003)

Works over, gotta go!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2003)

same here!
later!


----------



## katie64 (Dec 9, 2003)

So this is what you guys talk about while your working, TGS, his conjegal vists & semen..........

How the hell do you spell, conjegal, lol


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2003)

close enough...


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2003)

yikes!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

Hoe Hoe Hoe.....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2003)

you got your shopping done yet, bud?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

Pffft yeah right... i let the misses do that....
We're gonna buy a vidoe camera for each other though 
How about you?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2003)

I have ONE thing so far!
I am going to do some shopping on Friday..
maybe get a few things while in Mexico..


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

Is the one thing for Kristen??
Pick up something in Mexico ay...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2003)

nope. GOnna get her other thing on Friday.
Parents and such....

The only thing I'd get from Mexico..would be in prescription form..but Kris has told me I cannot (read: WILL NOT) get any such things.....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

You wouldnt anyway mate... your a good boy


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2003)

..she's also very talented w/ a scalpel....
that's what I get for dating a doctor...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

Dont say that....  Not a good thought


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2003)

that's why I dont do wrong!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 10, 2003)

Ahhhh, the life of a playboy.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2003)

I'd like to be in Hugh Heffner's shoes for a day....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

seen some documentaries inside the playboy mansion  
I'd like to be in Hugh Heffner's shoes. <-note fullstop


----------



## Dero (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> So this is what you guys talk about while your working, TGS, his conjegal vists & semen..........
> 
> How the hell do you spell, conjegal, lol


conjugal ?


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2003)

Great gif. there, Dero!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 10, 2003)

That is good.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 10, 2003)

I start cutting on Sunday.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 10, 2003)

and I'm so not looking forward to it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 10, 2003)

But I gotta do it.  Starting to get thick around the edges.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 10, 2003)

Pants are starting to get tighter.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 10, 2003)

I was taking a pepper spray class and while tangling with the "bad guy" my crotch ripped out!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 10, 2003)

So needless to say I have to cut.  I'm looking to drop about 30 pounds.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 10, 2003)

It'll be a six week cut cycle.  How long do you all cut for?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 10, 2003)

Where the hell is everyone?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 10, 2003)

Burner?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 10, 2003)

Rock?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 10, 2003)

Firestorm?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 10, 2003)

Heeholler?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 10, 2003)

Where the hell is Crash?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 10, 2003)

I sent all those porno's some time ago.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 10, 2003)

I wonder how often he has to quit in order to work out a cramp in his hand?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 11, 2003)

But until I cut I'm gonna eat like a pig.  I went to Olive Garden today.  Need I say more?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm eating chocolate chip cookies now.  Maybe I need twinkies.  I know, I'll stop at the gas station after work for chili cheese nachos and a Knig Size Mr Goodbar.  MMMMMMMMMM.


----------



## Randy (Dec 11, 2003)

There's a Mr. Goodbar floating in the pool for ya Satan


----------



## Randy (Dec 11, 2003)

Damn....it's after 1am already... have to turn in . Talk to you later Satan


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 11, 2003)

Awwwwwwww man!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey Randy... i inspired my training partner with your sig...
New w8's on chest presses all round


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2003)

Can anyone guess what i got in the mail???


----------



## Rissole (Dec 11, 2003)

Ummm you been missing for days....
I know... PORN


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2003)

you don't know how right you are


----------



## Rissole (Dec 11, 2003)

Yes i do.... we all knew why you were MIA


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2003)

my Hands they're blistered! jk


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 11, 2003)

GOAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> my Hands they're blistered! jk



nice Crash!  Real nice!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 11, 2003)

I'M SO SICK OF STUDYING!!!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 11, 2003)

Okay, I feel better now


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey, I've never been in this thread.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

Anybody here?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

I went out to eat for lunch after clinicals and had a few beers.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

That's bad right?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

I think I'll go watch a movie, prob Last samarie (?)


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

Finals coming up so I need to procrastinate!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

I guess I am all alone in here.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

Oh, well, I'll keep talking. I guess it's therapuetic!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

Today was my last clinical until next semester.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

Assuming I pass that is!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

How long has this thread been going for?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

Wife is turning 30 next week!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

Still no idea what to do.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

Money is tight too, especially w/ christmas here.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

Any ideas?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

Well, I better leave if i'm going to catch the movie.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

Hope you all have fun w/out me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

I'll be leaving now!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

After


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

3


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

more


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

posts.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

So long!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

Change my clothes..


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

and I'm outta here.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

To the movies...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

all by myself.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2003)

so whats everyone doing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

Well, I've been posting by myself!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

Bet I can guess what you've been up to!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2003)

hahaha no?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

You know, you barely beat me in that contest!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

But I guess your doing a lot of beating now though, huh?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2003)

lol ya barly  you gonna win the next one?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

You betcha. I've become quite a whore the past few weeks!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

Are you up to the challenge?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

I've got 5 computers set up and ready to go with DSL so I don't get that 10second notice.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2003)

lol wow your a whore haha
i might have to get old nessy up and running


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

Bring it on! If you do a good job and impress me, maybe I'll send you the phone sex ads from the magazines!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2003)

lol are you forgetting who lost last time  :Lol:


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2003)

what's up crash???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2003)

what up dave long time no whore


----------



## Randy (Dec 11, 2003)

How is that Rissole?



> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Hey Randy... i inspired my training partner with your sig...
> New w8's on chest presses all round


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2003)

You mean, short time no whore!  

I'm tired and going to sleep VERY soon!

How are those porno's???


----------



## Rissole (Dec 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> How is that Rissole?


In my training log i wrote "Lift like a chicken Look like a chicken"
He read it and got all fired up!!  
Partly cause he's tall and skinny too


----------



## Randy (Dec 11, 2003)

LOL, Now that is funny 

But my sig is copyrighted Rissole. So this means your buying the drinks when you come to the states...  That is with or without winning the lottery


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Alright, Friday morning. Shoulder and Tri day!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

I have to work today after my w/o. 12 hours. I hate the beginning of this shift.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Got an appointment with Ortho Doc on Tues about my Tendonitis.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Maybe I can talk him into some anabolic steriods!!  j/k


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Cool thing with this guy is he's a bodybuilder too. So you don't get the response, "Well if it hurts, stop lifting weights".


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2003)

hello whores


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2003)

Did crash ever receive his porn?

If I was Crash  I would at least reimburse TGS for the shipping cost.  Satan had to pay like 12-15 bucks just to ship.  


This song is dedicated to Crash 

http://www.syncmt.com/Sounds/penismo.wav


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2003)

sucks final tonight


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2003)

Big scare


----------



## Badger (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> hello whores




Hello david.     I see your numbers keep going up.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Good luck Randy!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 12, 2003)

hey.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Hey Babs, you on now?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

I might be out of the gym with you for awhile.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

My arm is killing me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Saw Dr in passing today. Took quick look at it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Says it doesn't look like traditional Tennis elbow.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Will look at it more in depth on Tue when i see him.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Said I have 2 options other than cortisone shots.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

1. Use an 18g needle and punch holes in my bone at the elbow joint to relieve pressure.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

2. Cut one of the tendons and I'd have 2 left.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Both have had good results...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

but only with normal people...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

no studies with weightlifters.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Ahem, arent you supposed to be studying?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Rock, whats a looser term than whore?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Yeah, I should.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

But the question is, Will I.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Rock, whats a looser term than whore?


Ummm, what are you implying?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Like your new Avi! Looks good.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Oooh, nothing


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Besides, this is the one place I'm allowed to whore!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

So tell me, is a few hours on the computer whoring it up worth the embarassment of your wife kicking your arse when you do poorly on the ol exam?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Besides, makes me feel better!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Now that is true!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

I don't know, but now your starting to make me feel bad!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm having wonton soup and chicken cashew right now   Caught the chinese restaurant before they closed.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Just got off a 12 hour shift, I'm unwinding!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Haha, dont sweat it bro.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Ohhhh, that sounds good. Me, Cottage cheese and PB.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Seen Last Samarai yet?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Hey, you up for some beers on the 7th or 8th of January?  I'll probably be in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Taking Lisa to see it tomorrow. I saw it yesterday, really liked it.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

No, going to watch it with Jenny when she gets here.  She says she wants it to be my first time


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Don't have my work schedule yet, but if I'm off definately.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm trying to bulk some.  Hrm, you are too... but you're doing it a bit cleaner apparently.

I'm sure Lisa will like it, despite Tom.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

What are you going to be doing up here?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Very inspiring movie in my opinion!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Sounds good.. might have to do it over lunch or something so I can relax and get it out of my system before driving home.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm stopping my bulk now I think w/ my elbow the way it is.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm going to drive back on the 6th or 7th, perhaps a little later, from Chicago.  Will go through Maryland to see some friends.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Cool, hope we can do it!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Elbow still hurtng?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Few beers won't hurt me! Need a place to crash?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Started again, fell off Dip stand today. Pain is unbelievable.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

So frustrating!!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Dont do dips anymore... they are naturally extremely stressful on the elbows.  Give them 3 months off and use a different exercise.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

If I disappear suddenly, means my wife came home


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Umm, perhaps.  Talk to Lisa about it first though.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm sure you would... just meant we can talk about it later and see what we can work out.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Haha, its a no no to be on the computer right now huh?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Like now


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Ok back. Lisa's home but she's going to watch TV!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

She had a christmas party and brough LOT'S of food back!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

No Cottage cheese and PB tonight!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

I have no self-control. That's why I don't allow this food in the apartment!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Ok back. Lisa's home but she's going to watch TV!



Thats what happens after you get married I hear.  Need to talk to Jenny about that


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Talk all you want, it'll happen!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Haha, I have self-control.  Sometimes.  What kinda food is it?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

I meant the sex after marriage part


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

We had a bunch of different talks before marriage, guess what? It all means nothing once the vows are made!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

LOL, what kinda talks?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Think we can break 10k posts in here tonight?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

I dont think we can... thats a hella lot of posts.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

That'd be like another 107.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I meant the sex after marriage part


TOTAL change! Though we only made out before marriage, after about 3 months of marriage it went down.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Talks about music likes, getting a ferret etc...


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

So this is what post whores talk aboot [Canadian for about but I am not Canadian I am American]


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Then after we're married I find out she really doesn't like my FAVORITE Cd's and said NO WAY to getting a ferret!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

And rock you answer your own post like a few others we know.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Chili dip, fritos, egg rolls, lotsa cheese! All the essentials!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

But your too busy typing your response to read this.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

You post whore...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

We can break it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Hey Heehaw!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Haha, think Jenny will change?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

And your talking about bad food too!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Heeholler, I have no doubt that you well knew the looks of a post whore post before tonight!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

Hey rock you finally noticed!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> And rock you answer your own post like a few others we know.


What are you talking about?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

We're going to have to be super post whores to break 10k!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Haha, think Jenny will change?


Most definately! (Does she look at this thread or should we start talking in code?)


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

Me? A post whore Eggs? Nah, that will never happen!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

I have no doubt we can do it. Especially w/ hee whoring!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Ohh, she might   Thats along way off though.  Like 25 years.  I really want to get to know her first.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> What are you talking about?


dave here and DP on the other site.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

I am STUFFING my face while I type!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

How many hees can a hee holler whore if a hee holler whored for hees?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

I just ate alot too.  Had a quart of wonton soup and a pint of almond chicken   Then some white rice.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

Hey do either one of you guys have updog??


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

She's got the look in her eyes she is pretty much ready now Justin! My wife and I both saw that!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

What's an updog?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

You can afford to eat Justin, I think you've got a superatomic metabolism!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Well, I couldnt do something like that unless I was financially responsible and we figured out a way to be close together.  Even though I am madly in love


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> How many hees can a hee holler whore if a hee holler whored for hees?


  impressive man!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> What's  updog?


Not much, what up wit you dawg?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

My metabolism is crazy   Makes it hard to gain well, I have to eat 3k plus calories a day in the least.  Hard to do without resorting to high carbs.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Good for you man! You guys are awesome together!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

I walked right into that one!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

What are you going to school for rck


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Eating 3k + cal's isn't easy or fun when it needs to be clean! I get sick of eating after awhile! What about some weight gainer powders, any good you'd try?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Nursing! Like Jack on Will and Grace


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

How long you into classes


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Yeah.  But once you get your metabolism straightened out, which might take a few years, I think you'll be able to control it to a large degree.

I speed mine up because I'm always eating.  I eat 5 or 6 meals a day and snack probably 4 or 5 times.  Then on top of that the cardio I do once or twice a week really cranks up my metabolism.

I think yours will be like that one day.  I can slow my metabolism down big time too.  I have to when I try to reach higher weights, like 195 or 200lbs.  I got accused of doing steroids once I bulked up so fast


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

1 semester into nursing, but I've been going to college for 4 years now! Another year and a half and I'll have my associates


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Weight gainer powders dont work for me for two reasons:

1. The instantly slow my metabolism down and I start putting on weight.  Both good and bad, really quickly.  Need a cleaner bulk than they offer though.

2. They worry me about the potential to damage my insulin system, etc and perhaps develop diabetes over time because of them.

I just think its good to stay away from most sugar.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

When I lost the hundred lbs, my metabolism was going pretty fast at the end. But trying to bulk and stopping Cardio it's slowed again!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

I have no idea what they put in weight gainers. Sugar huh, then yeah I'd stay away from that!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

When you come through, is it you and Jenny or just you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

63 posts left!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Yeah, you need to stop changing your mind about your major!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Yeah, you can manipulate your metabolism quite a bit. Takes about a month to effectively stop and start though IMO.  For your body to understand it should stay in that state.  Perhaps two months.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Lisa already enforced that! I started freaking out again about it last week.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

So you are just like me. Go to school after work just to take forever to get your degree...
By the way after you get your nursing degree you will make 3 times as much money being a pharmaceutical rep instead of a nurse. Its something to think about. I have a girl in my class going for nursing because that is her passion and she doesn't care about the money or the type of hours that you have to work.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Man, some of those weight gainers will have several hundred grams of carbs.  Have you ever seen how much goes into one?  They're like 400g or more!  Mostly simple sugars!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

What happend to Heeholler?


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

hello


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

I plan to do missions trips again once I have my RN.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

What's up BigKid?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Haha, you're as bad as my cousin.  She's changed her major like 4 times or something.

Good thing your wife is keeping you honest with that. Or you might be 80 and just getting your associates.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

That's crazy then with the weight gainers! I used to use them when I was in H.S and weighed 120lbs. Nothing happened for the longest time, and then all of a sudden weight (not good weight) starting coming and I could not stop it!


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

CHILLIN AND BEING A POST HOE DAWG


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Umm, no idea.  Heeeeeeeeeeholler!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Yeah, i calmed myself thinking I can do nutrition or something for my bachelors and work part-time in the gym or counseling. I would like that!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

You only got 17 posts buddy. Come on, let's get that to 100 tonight!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> What happend to Heeholler?


Im still here, was just waiting for you to read my post about school nursing degree you post whore!


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

YA LETS TRY IT!!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Haha, you're going to have to work it like a pro to become a post ho right now BK.


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

so hows weight lifting goign dawg whats ur weight?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Sad thing is I've been doing school Full-Time this whole time and now I'm so tired and burned out I don't want to do it anymore.


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

IM AT 250 dawg, last tiem i checked that was a few months ago tho,


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Yeah, working in the gym is a good idea!   That'd be loads of fun I'm sure.


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

i hate school but i find time to do it, school makes me mad and i take my anger out on the WEIGHTS @@


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

I read it Hehe. Said i was going to do missions once I'm an RN. Reps make good money but I don't see how they help people. That's why I'm getting this degree in Nursing. I'll prob be an agency nurse though, start at $40 an hour.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

I have my final this Tuesday for my class. Then next semester will be harder because I am adding extra class and I am a lot older than you too!


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

i wake up relal early and go about 6:45 - 7 super set , and get to school by 8, so its all worked out lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Your 17 and 250lbs ?!?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

What are you going to school for Heeholler?


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

MY sisters going to be a nurse shes LOOKING TO go to texas to be one hah, but IM boxing


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Yeah, I'd love to work in the gym!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

How old are you Heeholler?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

I know what you mean bro... maybe good to take a little time off after you graduate and get back on your feet?  Dont want to burn out before you even get started.  Is that possible or will you need to work at the debts?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Justin, you didn't answer my question whether both you and Jen will be here or just you.


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

well if u ddint get this post my genes are all crazy im 6'3-4. jamaican/irish/german/ i dont know what else monster genes, its crazy but i love them i gain muscle extremely fast


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Definately work at the debts, but I'll take time off of school. Lisa and I are going to try to have a baby so Lisa will prob be quiting her job.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> What are you going to school for Heeholler?


Engineering


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> How old are you Heeholler?


42


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Got any pics BK?


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

congrats on your baby man


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Oh yeah, it'd just be me.  Jenny goes home on the 4th.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

engineering? is that what you like to do? I never had an aptitude for things like that!


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

ye si have pics how do i put it up


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm about 170.  My six pack is still showing a little   Despite starting to bulk up a tad more than before.  Need a little more fat, though I told Jenny I'd be stayin pretty lean.  The wind just cuts through my skin at low bf%


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Cool, Lisa said it'd be ok if you want to crash here, it'd be fun. But just so you know we only have a couch (very big and comfortable) to offer, or we could get a blow up mattress from her parents house.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Go to post reply, and it will let you add a file at the bottom, then just post.


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

check my gallery its there, and excuse my facial expression i was high..


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

How tall are you justin? I've never had a six-pack, even at 120. By the end of the competition I do plan to have a six-pack though!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Come back Heeholler.


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

THIS IS ME


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

He's like a little kid, gotta keep my eyes on him!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Okay, thanks   I'm all about couches, if you only had the floor that'd be more than fine, I'm used to it.  Jenny kicks me out of bed alot


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

He only comes when you call him justin.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Haha, you soooo aint 42 Hee!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Lisa latches onto me! and then has spasms as she sleeps


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

I WANT TO BE AS BIG AS RONNIE COLEMAN "NATURALLY" but i guess thats impossible


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm 5'9" or 5'10"... six packs arent as hard as everyone makes them out to be.

Two secrets are:
1. being low bf%
2. you actually do need a little muscle there, though not much.

I have enough muscle there naturally that I can have a 6 pack and not do abs.  However, it looks alot better when I do ab work.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Good luck on your finals heeholler! Do you have finals justin?


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

well when im all your guys age i aint getting married


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Awww   Jenny doesnt really kick me out.  But I almost pushed her out once   Felt soo bad.  My beds tiny though.  The rest of the nights I was worried I'd be pushing her out.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

IMO it's impossible BK. But don't you dare think about steroids right now!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I'm 5'9" or 5'10"... six packs arent as hard as everyone makes them out to be.
> 
> Two secrets are:
> ...


Thats a typical statement a person with a six-pack would say!


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

no offenc eor anythign , im just aying im never gettign married to much problems, divorces chics taking half my shit i aint havin that


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Things change BK. Still got a lot of life ahead of you to mold and change you


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

i wonder how big you can get naturally with juss old good protein and water and crazy working out and great genes


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> engineering? is that what you like to do? I never had an aptitude for things like that!


I work in the construction industry and have previously taken building inspector courses [which I happen to have a license in but I don't do it for now] but since as I am a carpenter I kinda take to this stuff. Ironically I went to college when I was younger and wish then I would have stuck with it then. But then I was going for Psychology. Can't remember shit about it though. 
Funny though my classes now are Health and Psychology related for now.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

I've done most of my finals.  Just one more next week on Huck Finn   What a waste of time that is.  The education system is atrocious, especially at the college level.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

When I lost all my weight I was down to 160 @ 5'11" and didn't have a 6-pack. I have trouble getting rid of the fat across my lower ab region.


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

ya i guess life isnt just about getting built it doesnt really get you anywhere....just alot of self confidence? lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

I agree with the college education!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Do you like what your doing Heeholler?


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

dude do those leg ups, i forgot wha tits called i always do it, and twists, those wipe off the lower region totally, u get 8 packs from those leg ups


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Lifting is a release for me BK. Though I admit I do care how I look.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Ahh, you might change your mind possibly Hee.  Alot of guys have said that.  Its a lonely life at times and finding someone to share it with can be a wonderful thing.  Perhaps I'm a softie, but sometimes that special person can be worth the risk!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

That would be spot reducing which you cannot do with exercise BK! When your stressed you tend to hold fat in that region (men do) due to increased cortisol levels.


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

ya but theres a certain point to where ur HULKISH too dam big, thats where i want to be skys the limit right


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Totally agree Justin!  Wouldn't have it any other way! I'd be lost without Lisa!!!


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

oh i guess its alot easier being a teenager


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Yeah BK, but think about when your old or have a serious injury. Won't look too good then if you were freakishly huge!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BigKid1212 *_
> oh i guess its alot easier being a teenager


You have no idea!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

The body strips fat off in a genetically pre-determined manner.  I'm not sure what yours would be, but you have to wait until its turn arrives to loose it.  Not sure how effective topicals are 

BK - You can do all the leg lifts in the world and if your bf% isnt where it needs to be your abs will stay hidden.  That said, I love doing leg lifts and knee lifts.


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

ya i guess not


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Do you like what your doing Heeholler?


Sometimes I do, sometimes i don't. I will never have to worry at all about being out of a job because of what I can do in the construction trades. As of today I dont like it. Just read my journal on the other site fir my little rant.


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

<-- great protein source LOL


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

You can get really big naturally BK, but certainly not Colman big.  Still though, can get pretty high up there with dedication and intelligent BBing.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Oh guys, we blew 10k post in this thread out of the water! Whoot!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Have you ever though about steriods Justin or Heeholler. BK- your too young.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

I hear ab-solved is fairly decent.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Told you we would!!  Getting tired now...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Are you married Heeholler?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Yes, but my aromitization affects me easily, so I wouldnt risk it due to not wanting to risk gyno.

Now I'm more about lifting healthy, and achieving what I can legally and through effort and determination.  So I am not considering them an option in my future.

Why?


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

if there was a non side effeect roid i prolly would try it...


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Yeah, you probably need some sleep.  You working tomorrow?  Cant remember if you said so.


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

but i guess not , i have a future ahea dof me and what eggs said i wana achieve my goal healthy and live longer


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Will never be such a thing BK!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Just been running through my head lately.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

No work tomorrow. Off for 4 days to study!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Good answer BK! shows character!


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

how much hours of sleep do you guys get?. how much do u think u need for ur muscles to grow better?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Lisa's B-day is Thursday. Thinking of getting her a gift certificate to a beauty saloon for hair cut, coloring, pedi and manicure. What do you think?


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Should get 7-9. I average 6. Just can't sleep past that.


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

girls dream of that good choice


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Your posts are coming up BK.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks man!


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

well my family wakes up fuckign early it pisses me off and i wake up and cant fall back to sleep its pretty annoying...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Jenny sounded like she had a great B-day!


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

the ykeep talking loud, im a very sensitive sleepr a whisper can wake me up lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Can you go to bed earlier?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

8 or 9 hours of sleep is best.  I get around 7.


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

YEAH MY POSTS!!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

thats a rocking choice dude, definitely a good thing going with the beauty salon.  Heck, I'd take a manicure and pedicure anyday.  Feels good to be treated like that... like getting a massage and stuff.


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

yes i can , but i cant tonight its the weekend weekends i get terrible sleeps lol


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

lol yeah sometimes i wish i was rich guys so much problems would go away...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

I got a pedicure once- AWESOME!!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Yeah, I think Jenny enjoyed her B-Day.  I really enjoyed spending it with her.


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

i just wnat to box and maybe have a shot at heavy weight someday and make a mill on a fight then im well off


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Good, musta been a special day, specially since you two were together.


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

i need a massage


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

That's what Mike Mcneely  (?) did going agains Tyson 7-8 years ago.


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

do u have sex on apartners b day? or is that to personal to share?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Depends on the mood and emotions.


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

your mine lewis!! lol


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

oh i thought it was just like a must like a chore or something lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

On stats, I am becoming the post-whore master!!! I'm at the top of 3 lists


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

im  in my relationship  j/p


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Umm, BK, noneya


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

lol i did pretty good for 1 day


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Have you seen the preview for Mel Gibson's "The Passion of Christ"? Looks AWESOME!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Too much time on your hands, will have to talk to your boss about getting you another 2 days a week at work


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

lol!


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

havent seen it


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

http://www.passion-movie.com/


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Have seen the preview... agree though, powerful!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Funny Justin! Could not handle another minute at work.


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

religious type movie?


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

im a christian, how about you guys?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

So exciting to finally see a REAL christian movie made. Left behind was so low-budget and just not appealing.


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

sorry just testing out the emotions


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

yeah, I'm a Christian. And the movie if from the book of John or Luke.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Me neither... pulling like 27-30 hours a week and its kinda wearing.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm a christian too


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

! tight


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Have you ever though about steriods Justin or Heeholler. BK- your too young.


I'm still 3 pages behind trying to read and catch up to you guys! I had to leave for a minute. No I have never thought about it. There is no point in me even doing it now at 42 years of age, and I never wanted to do it when younger. And YOU DONT DO IT EITHER!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

we've got quite a few Christians on this site. I think that's great.


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

so what does the owner of the site that rodereigo guy ever chat in the forums?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

From the research I've done, I'm curious what it can do for my tendons.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

His chat name is Prince, he chats.


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

do any of you ever work ot your forearms?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Catch up to us Heeholler!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

I try to!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Yeah, I work out my forearms on bicep day.  I squat down, brace my arms on my knees and do wrist curls.  Another good way is reverse curls.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Yo Hee!  Thats what you get for leaving!


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

i stopped for a while i have naturally big forearms so im not to worries about my upper arms getting massive and having little toothpick forearms lol, but, i work them out like once every maybe 2-3 weeks or i havent for a month or so :S...


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

either way ur still working them out while doing other excersises so it all evens out


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Gotta work mine. Small forearms.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

I use wrist straps so I work my forearms separately.


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Told The Great Satan I would bypass him in posts while he was spending time with his wife. Anyone know where he is with posts right now?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Getting tired BK?


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

guess its not such a good idea for me to eat doughnuts before i go to sleep :S


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Prob not


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

When's the next time your going to sweden?


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

ya i usually go to sleep around 9, my friends wanted to come over and shit to do something but i bloew them off, im too fucking tired


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

oops is swearing allowed?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

No idea where we are...


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

ill try to cut up starting monday fridays are just to tempting


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

Bastards! I kinda caught up. Use a stick and rope through a 5 or 10 pound weight and just start twisting the stick first overhand then uns=derhand. Best one for forearms out there. I will try to find link with pick on how to do it if you dont know the exercise.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

I guess so?!? I don't swear too often so I never questioned it.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Aghh, BK passed me by...


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Thats just not right you know.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

did you guys know that the whale "Free Willie" died in Norway?  Not that anybody cares...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

http://www.wristripper.com/wrist/forearm2.html


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

AAAAAAA I NEED SLEEP


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

What do you mean BK passed you?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Yah Hee, thats a good exercise for the forearms too.


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

:S i just use free weights barbells or the bench press poles with weights ont he end


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

i never tried tha tforearm thing but looks interesting...


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

He passed me in posts... but I think I'm up now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

I like hammer curls and reverse curls too.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

So its all good


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

you have 1477 :*(


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

But he's tight on me, so I dont have much room.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

he'll fall asleep soon


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Yeah, but you have 80 posts today... so do I


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Eat some donuts BK, feeeeeling sleepy...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

I don't have much of anybody to worry about


----------



## BigKid1212 (Dec 12, 2003)

I HAVE TO sLEEP, i almost passe dout on my keyboard, talk to you guys later peace


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Hrmm, wonder how things are going in Baghdad this morning.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Count the sheep, 1...2.....3...


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Later BK, good talking to you.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

4....5.....6......


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Nah, you're post whore supremo.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Nite BK! See you around!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Not yet, but I do have aspirations!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

ahh, shiat.  We just imposed economic sanctions on Syria.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Way to late for that man!!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Oh, well you still have a ways to go to catch up with David.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

I finally passed TGS!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Well, the good thing is that Bush has control over the bill so its not fully in effect.  He can raise or lower the sanctions at will.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

I think it's impossible to pass school and still catch up with David!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Ahh, good job.  TGS is pretty whorey, so thats no little thing.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

I like Bush!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Thats a definite possibility.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

I know, I'm proud. This is going on my resume!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Seen Matrix 3 yet?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Yeah, its a good idea... just thinking about what the possible outcomes are.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Think I'm going to miss gym tomorrow. Getting a sore throat.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

One drawback to working in the ER.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

My computer froze


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

I had to restart


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

The last post I read were


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Do you guys face all your bills in your wallet the same direction or am I just anal?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

The free willy by Eggs


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

At least your still here. Look at you 544 post man! I remember when you were at like 40 posts!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

No, no matrix 3 for me yet.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Dont free Willys Eggs!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

And the pic of the forearm curler [which you can make for free yourselr extremely easily]


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

6 more posts and I'll be at 1500


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Bills? You have money?!? Yeah, all my bills face the same too. Remember when you used to work in a store and they required all the money to face a certain way? Not anymore.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

I like to buy things Heeholler.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Let's get Justin to 1500 and me to 2400 and then me to bed.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Or should we go for 10,200 posts?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

I feel like I'm by myself again


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Jenny made me a couple cute handwritten study guides... on really nice paper, I need to find some nice plastic covers for them tomorrow


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

So here is a goodbye to free willy


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Helloooooo..... (echo)


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

Kveðja vinur


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Study guides for what? That was sweet of her.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Yeah, about bed time... I'm tired.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Just got a new book case so setting it up and putting some books on it.  Fortunately most are at home in Chicago.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

For Swedish   But I havent wanted to start using them until I got some nice protective covers for them.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

When Lisa and I were apart, we started a book thing together. We bought this big book and one would start with it. We'd put cards in it, write poems, letters, tape pictures for 2 weeks, and then mail it to the other and they would keep it for 2 weeks and do the same. We would keep passing the book back and forth.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

That's cool buddy! If you ever need any help, just ask


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

I have several books here in swedish, and the bible.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Thats a good idea, I'll have to tell Jenny about that. But she has nice hand writing and is really good with that stuff, and I'm kinda sloppy with my handwriting and am not that artsy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

c'mon Justin, 2 posts and then bed!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks.  The hardest part for me is the pronunciation... need to study that more.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Trust me, our book was not neat or artsy, but it made me feel good whenever I would recieve it and see what Lisa wrote or did or was thinking about. We still have it.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

vad er du gör morgon natt


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Yeah, takes awhile and a lot of practice. I never really got it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

I think Hee is choking on something.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

whats gör mean Hee?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

What are you do morning night? What's that hee?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

I though it meant do.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Lookie there, you broke 2400 and I broke 1500!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Hee?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Soon as I hear from Hee I'm going to bed. Congrats!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Course could take him 1/2 hour again


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

C'mon Hee, where'd you go?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

was machen sie huete nacht i dunno i cant remember anything but at least some german


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Must have got lost again.  Or he is using a Swedish translating device


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

du ist blod


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

must be why it makes no sense!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

umm, is du German?  I cant remember if that was only in Italian or if it was German too...


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

No the last one really was in german. I was stationed overseas for a few years


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Took German in High School... only really remember blod and shietze.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Yeah, I could tell the last one was German


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

I am blood?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

va bene, buona notte il mia compadre.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

blod = stupid


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Forgot ALL german!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

I dated german and swiss and italian women overseas. I used to know the lanuage kinda good back then.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Oh, aimed at Hee then huh?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Haha, thats a good reason to learn   Why I'm working on my Swedish now...


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

yeah


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

That was what in the 30's Hee?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Gotta go to bed. Night all!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

No the teens.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

My teens when I was in service overseas


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Good chatting with you guys instead of myself


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Night Rock, talk to ya later.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

You light weight rock!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Right, 1930.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Night Justin!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

I thought you were going to bed?? Post whore...


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

Damn boy you will stretch it out just fir that one more post!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Haha, thats how the post whores operate.  My turn to go to bed Hee, sorry to leave you hanging!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

So goodnight!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Ahh, just wanted to say gooooodnight one more time.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

guten nacht


----------



## lina (Dec 12, 2003)

haven't been here a while so need to keep my count up

buenas noches
goede nacht
gutten drunk


----------



## heeholler (Dec 12, 2003)

And Hi lina


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> LOL, Now that is funny
> 
> But my sig is copyrighted Rissole. So this means your buying the drinks when you come to the states...  That is with or without winning the lottery


Deal....


----------



## Randy (Dec 13, 2003)

Right on Rissole


----------



## Eggs (Dec 13, 2003)

Look at you guys, I leave for a few hours and you whore the place all up


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

What are you doing back Eggs?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

So Ris and Lina come after I hit the hay?!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

That's right Heeholler, if I wasn't so tired I'd stretch that goodnight out to at least 100 posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Can't believe we didn't just meet our goal last night...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

we went like 200 posts over it!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I'm not going to be able to stay here long.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Really should study!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I'm also sick today..


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Woke up with Sore Throat and feeling down.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Last night I knew I would.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Still going to the movies today though!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Had to skip the gym however, maybe Monday will be better.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Didn't look like Heeholler lasted much longer after we went to bed.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Lisa's out buying oatmeal so I can make my morning shake.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

So right now I'm STARVING!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I wonder what got me sick?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

The weather...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

working in the ER...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

using the same water bottle to long...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

or overtraining?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Where is everyone?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Poor Satan, he'll never catch up now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

But then again I won't be on much till after my exam.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

My wife put up the christmas tree last night!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I didn't think we were decorating this year.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

But I guess I was wrong!


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2003)

Nice Rock.... who are you talking to?  Is Satan vanishing and reappearing like the "Devil" that he is??  Oops, that's ghosts... not satan!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

I think Rock's bringing new meaning to post whore


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I don't know Ris. Satan is one thing, I'm still way out of David's league though!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Ris is the next "whore" I plan on taking over!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

pffft that'll be tooo easy...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Right now that's still 1,200 posts. That'll take me at least a day or two!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 13, 2003)

Hey whores


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Hey Jen, what's up?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I've got quite a bit to catch up with Jen too!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 13, 2003)

Haha, I've been a member for almost 3 years 

I'm tired and need to go to beeeed.. Found out I'm teaching a spin class tomorrow morning so I have to download some friggin songs before I go to bed


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

What kind of songs you gonna download?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I won't keep you up!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I'm gonna start talking to myself again!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Lisa and I went to see Last Samarai today.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

second time for me, first for her!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

She didn't want to see it, but was crying by the end.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

she liked it more than I did I think


----------



## Jenny (Dec 13, 2003)

I just got some Scooter songs down and they need a friggin PASSWORD that I can't find  I'm soo tired


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I've got so much studying to do, but I feel so sick right now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Sorry Jenny, I feel your pain!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

You know your man and I put a little over 300 posts on here last night!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

You need to give him a kiss for each post next time you see him


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Everytime I open my book or notes...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

it's like cobwebs in my head!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

don't know if I should just go to bed...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

and try again tomorrow.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

what's a scooter song?


----------



## Jenny (Dec 13, 2003)

Wha? HE was whorin


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Sorry, I disappeared there for a moment.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 13, 2003)

Haha, Scooter is a band! They do great spinning music.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

He was saying lovely things about you!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I'll have to check that out then. Scooter good for weights too?


----------



## Jenny (Dec 13, 2003)

Aww, he's such a sweetie  

How's the studies going?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

It is gettin cold here...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

How about where you live?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Studies not going well right now. Don't feel good.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Had a guy in the ER from your neck of the woods.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

He looked at me weird also when I said my saying.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

it might snow tomorrow!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Gotta go, wife needs computer.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Heydo


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

Hey rock whats up.


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2003)

Wow!    Talk about "Rock 'n' Rollin as a post whore!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

Damn! We have been honored by an appearance by King Post Whore himself! Hiya david!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Yes, I am honored by great David's visit!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Hey Heeholler. Your posts are looking good!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I'm working on a project I was supposed to have turned in 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

So I'll probably be in and out of here.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

It's a community assessment.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

It is stupid!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

Damn


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

The local radio station


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

i sgivin away tickets to see The Lord Of The Rings


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

the premier on the 18th


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

and i missed the friggen call


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Are you going?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Whoops, missed the last post.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

They called me... and i missed it  6 Friggen tickets


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

How was Church?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

Bitchin!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Sorry man! That's my wifes B-day. We coulda all gone together!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

Good mate, you feelin any better??


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

I know, if there were any tickets i wanted it was those


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Not really. Feeling more achy and heavy.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

Common mate... your health is a done deal...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I'm gonna have to wait a week or two to see it. Too crowded.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Thanks Ris!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

I dont care if i gotta sit front row or in the back corner i'm goin asap


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I get claustrophobic with that many people! i try to go to movies during the day.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Seen Last samarai yet Ris?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

Naa i read your other post that said you liked it, might be my next


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

Hey rock what project are you working on that was due 2 weeks ago?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

A community assessment Hee. I have to write a paper about a community close to me about demographics, and health issues and stuff.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

You'll like it Ris!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

He's removing firestrom's brain but was having trouble finding it...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

I was close


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

Ok then Rock i'll see it for sure


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

There were just rocks in there Ris!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I'll have to go the gym on Mon whether I'm better or not.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> There were just rocks in there Ris!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

Yeah, i think i better go to the gym too.....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

It's Sunday where you are now isn't it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Must be, that's why you went to Church


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

yeah mate 1.45 pm... wanna know what tomorrows weathers gonna be like


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Must be, that's why you went to Church


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

Unless im a Seventh day Adventist


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

what time is it there?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Little wise ass today!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

go up a few posts


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

your just slow...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

its 2.00pm now what time is it there?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I'm sick and your bouncing around threads! Hard to keep up with you!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

10:00pm on Sat!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

pfft i'm thinkin the same thing about you...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

tomorrow will be hot and sunny about 90*F slightly over cast in the arvo with the chance of some beers


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

Its 10:02 pm here


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

I just had to do that for post whore status, nothing more.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I hope you get a sunburn Ris!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

Yeah but being stuck on Tuesday dont count heeholler....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I will be getting frostbite.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

My tough Bronzed Aussie body dont burn


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Good job hee!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

Yeah  i wish


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Do you spend a lot of time outside?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Yeah but being stuck on Tuesday dont count heeholler....


I used to like getting stuck on Tuesday. I am sad that she moved away. She was one fine woman....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Do you spend a lot of time outside?


As much as possible... i love the beach.... gonna take some pics of my local beach and post them soon  Should make J'Bo jealous....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

What do you wish Ris?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I'd love to see those pics! You and the wife have a house there?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

What do i wish??? whatya mean.....
I posted some pics of our house a while ago i'll see if i can find em


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Yeah  i wish


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Is the house large enough for Lisa and I to come visit?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Got a lot of air miles saved up, but no money


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Hey, where'd everyone go?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

Oh... now i'm the slow one.. 
I wish my tough bronzed body didn't burn...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

Large enough for you guys for sure  here come some pics..


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Cool, bring'em on. Can we wrestle some croc's?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

Doh..... why dont the links work anymore???


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

That's a nice looking house!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I was expecting you to be on the edge of a swamp w/ kangaroos wrestling snakes.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

NO crocks bud near my place, but a 2 day drive to my bro's can fix that.... check his new pic in my gallery


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

Back





Back deck





Kitchen





Lounge room (looks abit differebt now... we got a new dark blue leather lounge and i redid the back wall in timber...




These are actually the real estate pics it abit differnt with my stuff in it..


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

That's a joke right?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Awesome place!! Especially like the deck. Can't wait to get there and put my feet up with you!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> That's a joke right?


Not really.... we can go up there if ya want 

The back deck is good for sinkin tinnies


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I bet it is! I mean that pic of your bro is a joke!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

Do you have pics of your place...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I bet it is! I mean that pic of your bro is a joke!


Oh  Yeah... we had a youth dork night and him and his wife took the cake


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

No pics. Live in a 1 bedroom apartment highrise in DC. Soooo expensive for just this little place!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

Shit then mate... you'll love it here..... i can actually swing a cat round this place  You wont know what to do with yourself..


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

Blah blah blah blah...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Is there an airport close by?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

That's a great pic of you and your daughter!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Hee, get in on the conversation!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

Damn he looks like Barry Gibbs.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

HaHa!!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

I'm here rock


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

Sydney airport is 1hr 20mins south of me.
Thanks she's a cutey.... i'm gonna take some new pics of her today.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

I am just surfing around other sites besides here


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Damn he looks like Barry Gibbs.


Me or my Bro???
I gotta bail boys...


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

The pic with your daughter you look like Barry. Bailing so soon? Oh I forgot, you Aussie's are a day ahead of us so you are actually posting in the future!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

Ok rock I will be ready to post whore on a few. I got to leave for a minute.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

And we need to get firestorms ass in here too to join us.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

See ya Ris! Have a good day.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Go get fire, I'll work on my project!  I'll be here for a little while.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

All alone again


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Alright, what do I talk about now?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I should be going to bed since I'm sick


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

But I'm afraid I won't sleep.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

worst part of being sick is the sore throat.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

That's what I hate!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

that and I don't eat right when I don't feel good.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

diminished appetite for anything besides crap!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

I am back rock


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

But now I got to pee


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

So I will be back again in a minute


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Hee, you keep leaving me!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

by the time you get back I'll be in bed!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I get an uncontrollable thirst when I eat pizza!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Let me see airfares to Australia.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Which airline should I use?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

I'm back rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Holy crap that expensive! like $2,000 for round trip!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Hey Hee, how's your day?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

$2000 is great for a round trip Pizza rock...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

What's a way to look for cheap airfare?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

My dat is good, & yours


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

There are a few sites that will tell you about cheap airfare


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

HaHa, pizza prices are going up!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

I could look for you and let you know 2morrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

My day was ok, not feeling good but didn't have to work!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

I am typing faster than you can post whore rock!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Alright, thanks Hee.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

What is your 2morrow gonna be like?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

You wanna see who can type faster?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

Mine will be studying


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Again no work, just study.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Hard to study when you don't feel good


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Yeah, your final is a day before mine!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Am I typing to fast for you?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

Well my stupid keyboard is not the split type natural one that I am used to. I went kablooee so now I have a regular one until I get the one I like so I cant type as fast


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Just let me know when to slow down ok


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I hate those split ones.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

But I will still get am A in my class


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

They slow me down.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Good for you Hee!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I'll be happy with a 79


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

I love the split ones. I can type so much better and qiuckly with it


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

77 is failing


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I tried the split, but it felt weird!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Suppose to get snow tomorrow here.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

What happened Hee?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

Right now, without extra credit I am at 89. With the extra credit and the next test I should be a shoe in for an A. I can't accept anything less.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

Im here


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

Just dont like this keyboard


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Good attitude. For me I'm fine passing. Normally I'm not, but considering the situation that's all I need.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

I hate it. I really love the split ones better


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

My last test should not be too hard


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

Next semester will be fun


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

Chemistry


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

Where is rock??


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

You didn't fall aslepp now


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

I mean asleep


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

Did you rock??


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

You like chemistry?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Not asleep, almost. I'll leave soon.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

what class is your final in?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

Health class.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

Easy A


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

At least for me any way


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Cool. I liked chemistry, but don't remember too much about it!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

Some other in class are really struggling, but if they came to or knew of site like this they would do just fine.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

What kind of things do you learn? is it kinda basic or more in-depth?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

I am actually looking forward to my next classes. I guess being older and not a kid I like it better and am more willing to learn.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I was that way until I've been doing it for 4 years. Then it gets old. But good for you!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Come on over to this thread Hee: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=474940#post474940


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

The ones now are all about psychological, emotional, nutrition ,exercise but I disagree with some of what is taught about training. I just do what I am told for the grade no matter how I feel on the subject, not that it is that bad. It really isnt to hard. You would pass it no problem. I have a link for the book in class that you can click on and do practice tests.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Cool. I disagree with alot in my nursing classes. Just gotta please them though.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 13, 2003)

ho ho ho, merry Christmas!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 13, 2003)

I get on and everyone takes off... how bout dat!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

Nah some of us still pop in time to time. Like I will, cause I got to leave for a bit.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 13, 2003)

Well, me's going to bed!  Night!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 13, 2003)

Ok Eggs, goodnight!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

You got on too late man!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

But your posts are going up!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

Good whoring!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

Hey all


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

Am I alone in here?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

Just wanted to whore a bit


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

Can do that by meself I guess


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

Want to get a saloon cert for my wife


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

She turns 30 on Thur


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

But they are so expensive!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

And have flowers delivered


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

We'll be strapped for money after


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

we watched the life of david gale today


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

Also watched Perfect World


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

W/ Kevin Costner, used to love that movie


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

Was kinda bored today though


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

Finished my project today


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

Hope to get a good grade


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

Left some things out though...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

gonna plead ignorance if noticed


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

Is there noone here on weekends?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

Am I the only one w/out a life?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

I guess so


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

what would my wife like more...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

pedicure/manicure


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

long massage with those hot rocks


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

or hair treatment and coloring?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

can't afford them all.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

I think I'll go with the massage.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

Or maybe just gift certificate and let her decide


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

or would that be corny?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

any ladies with advice?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

tomorrow's back to the gym


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

still feel sick...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

but gonna try anyway!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

We should rename this...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

Rock's thread!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

Whatchu think?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

Tomorrow will be chest


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

RR week


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

There is snow here though...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

Hopefully will not get more tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

Alright, I'm going to bed


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm sure people will come on the moment I leave


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

Be back in the morning!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

good night!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 14, 2003)

Rock, you are such a whore.. Get out of here and go cuddle with your wife damnit!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Holy shit Rock!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Who said you can be such a whore?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

You never got my permission.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

It shows that we can't leave you alone anymore.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Your fingers must've been killing you.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Even more than Crash.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

And we all no that's pretty difficult.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

So the question remains.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

How do I post over 800 in 7 days?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Any idea what you're daily breakdown was?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I had you beat by like 300 too.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Now I'm probably down there with heeholler.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Nope. I can't let that happen.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

It's


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

my


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

duty


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

to


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

beat


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

your


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

posts!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

But I don't want to cheat.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

So I'll make real posts.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Starting with


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Phantasm.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Have you all seen this movie.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I admit it's been awhile since I have.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I saw it again for the first time since a good 5 years.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

But it still freaked me out.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

The little guys with the robes, we're the freakiest


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> How do I post over 800 in 7 days?



It takes you that long to post 800?????


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Dammit David. You ruined my train of thought.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Yeah it will take me even longer.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I work 2 days on the desk.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Then I'm off for three days.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

and I don't post whore from home.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I don't post at all from home.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm setting up the baby's nursery.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

The previous owner painted the room dark blue.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

With high-gloss paint.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

If you know anything about paint, you know not to paint a room with high gloss paint.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I applied two coats of KILZ today.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

It's like a paint/primer/stain killer.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

and it's white.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

The room looks totally different.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Now you can see where all the holes and stapes and nails are.


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2003)

two away from 22000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

And there's a lot of them.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I should post before and after photos.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> two away from 22000



Dammit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2003)

I am HERE!!!  NONE away from 22000!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm surprised you're not a moderator for how many posts you got.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

That's so not fair.  No matter how many days I'm here that you are not, I'll never hit your mark.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Of course who wants to admit that?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

David?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Where'd he go?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Well I'll definitely get to 2,400.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

That's only nine to go.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

But 2,500?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Or 2,700? wow.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

3,000 would be nice.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I shudder to think about it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I want to show you all some kool computer stuff.


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> I'm surprised you're not a moderator for how many posts you got.




Yeah, if they had a "Clown" section then I 'd be there first pick!


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Of course who wants to admit that?




Trust me.  When you had people like Bigss, Burner and Crash running around??  Then later at night, Lean'n, Firestorm, Dero, & Kuso.... trust me..... You'd get there fast.  REAL FAST!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm buying this cool USB coffee warmer.

http://www.cyberguys.com/templates/searchdetail.asp?T1=142+0905


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> I want to show you all some kool computer stuff.



I'd love to stay, chat and whore but I have to get up here in 5 hours...... so.................................  find FS!  He'd love to whore it out with ya!

Talk about Satanic things with him.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

You plug it into your computer and it keeps your coffee cup warm.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I don't know if I ever posted this, but...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm turning a toy car into a computer.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I bought LED's for the front and tail lights.


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> You plug it into your computer and it keeps your coffee cup warm.




If you get that then that means you spend way too much time on the computer!!!  Wait, I could use that at work though!  

You should start a thread on all these inventions and wacky items.  Seriously!  I think it would be cool!  Hell, even start polls on it, too!  You could be our gadget-merchandise guy!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

When you turn on the car/computer the lights go on.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I had to buy a mini ITX motherboard though.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

It's 17 cm by 17 cm.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

That's less than the size of a standard motherboard.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

And it will be internet capable.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I'll post pics of that too.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I just watched Deuce Bigalow again.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

It was interesting.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Anyway back to the baby's room.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm going to be painting it light blue.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Ceiling and all.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Then I'll use a sponge and make clouds on the ceiling.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

It's going to be sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Unless I FUQ up the clouds.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Which I probably will.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Since clouds are white I can just repaint it blue.  Then make the clouds again.  I'll probaly have to do it 5 times.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Which is optimistic (sp?) at best.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

My arms are killing me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I painted for an hour.  Then I worked my arms, then I painted for an hour.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

So it hurts just hovering my hands over the keyboard to whore.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

But a man has to do what a man has to do.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

You can replace the above "man" for whore.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Wow pay-per-view is doing an International bikini search.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm speechless.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

cool new smiley.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

How do you make recommendations?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I don't like the angels.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Go figure though.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Wow, I've made over 30 posts so far.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Only 40 minutes into it too.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm watching Married with Children, right now.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

It's hard to type and laugh.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I keep having to backspace.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

It's getting pretty common.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Anyone like Renae Zellwegger? Is that how it's spelled?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

She's on Married with Children.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

She's young, tight and yummy.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

And she has no boobs.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Although I really only need enough to fit one in my mouth at a time.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

It's funny how I saw that Gena Lee Nolin sex tape and now I can't remember where.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Looks like everyone else is looking for it too.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Maybe they pulled it after TGS saw it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

6 to go till 2450.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

posts that is.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I've been seeing a lot of redheads lately.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Boy do I love redheads.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

They're my kryptonite.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Wanna know who my favorite is?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Heather Carolin.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I'd find a pic, but I can't find any with clothes.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Do a google image search.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Hey I'm doing pretty good.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm going to whore elsewhere, but I'll be back soon.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm back.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Nothing else happening on the baords.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I started cutting yesterday.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I miss chocolate.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

And anything else I can't eat.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Rock is gonna freak when he sees that I'm coming for the top.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm 35 from posting over a hundred just today.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I've only been here an hour and a half.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

AMC is playing Smokey and the Bandit.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I haven't seen it in like ten years.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

So my posting will slow down while I watch.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I don't remember Jackie Gleason being the sheriff.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Sheriff Justice.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Cool name.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Part two was better.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Who is going to see the third Lord of the Rings movie?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I can't wait!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Although I'm not going opening night.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I hate fighting for a seat.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

What's the point in that?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I love the movies, but I'm not a freak.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Definition of Freak - see Star Trek, Star Wars.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Where the FUQ is everyone?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm eating steak, typing and watching TV.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Steak is Medium Rare.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

A bit bloody.  The idea of that makes my wife sick.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm multi-tasking.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Before I settled with TheGreatSatan as my user I.D. I was thinking about others.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Like Diabolic


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

The Taskmaster.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

JC Superstar


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

That would've been funny.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I was watching the news.  They were talking how the terrorists call America The Great Satan.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

And I was like:  "Hey there!"


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Good idea!!!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Fantastico!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

And so TGS was born.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

The memories....I wanna


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

My philosophy is that no thread can be under-whored!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

But man this is going far.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I just want you all to see this site.

www.mjmorningshow.com


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

They have this contest called "Rear of the Year".  You can look at like a thousand different butts.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Men and women.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

2,500 posts baby!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

500 left.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

It's been 1 hr and 33 minutes and my fingers are getting sore.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Maybe I should just post smilies.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

nevermind.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

There's a lot of members to this message board.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Part two was better.



I was thinking about Cannonball Run.  Ooops!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

That Chinese Karate guy was great.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I wonder what else he's done.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 14, 2003)

You're no huckleberry.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Can't remember if I've seen him otherwise.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Nevermind.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Huckleberry?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Oh, huckleberry hound.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

It sounds familiar, but I have no idea!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

It's not Magilla Gorilla.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

That was funny.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 14, 2003)

Ever see the movie Tombstone?  Good stuff...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

My building has an intercom.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 14, 2003)

Had a bunch of top name actors, that one.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I like to say funny shit over the speaker.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Tombstone? Is that the one Clint Eatwood directed?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Anyway, I'm not into westerns.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Modern or otherwise.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I've said 'otherwise' far too much.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I need some new vocabulary.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Know what I like about that Martha Stewart show?













Nothing.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 14, 2003)

My Cd has an Eminem...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

She has some good products though.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I bought a mug from Kmart.  Eggs?  Any Kmarts or Walmarts in your neck of he woods?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Anyway, I'm not into westerns.



This is made for the "average joe" american.  Which includes you.  Dont have to like Westerns, just death, justice and getting laid.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Anyone see this 'Fitness made simple' program?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

That guy was always skinny.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 14, 2003)

Of course TGS, Kmart, target and Satanmart I mean Walmart are everywhere.  WM took over its sector!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> This is made for the "average joe" american.  Which includes you.  Dont have to like Westerns, just death, justice and getting laid.



Getting laid?  Blah!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 14, 2003)

Still not happening for you?  How long after birth do you have to wait to get nookie?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I have a wife.  Sex doesn't exist.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Going on 8 years now.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

8 years too long.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

It went downhill after I said 'I do'.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 14, 2003)

Oh please, you just have to give her reason to want to give you the nook nook then.  Wife or not, sex is mandatory in a mans life.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 14, 2003)

It should be necessary in your wives life too.  Just have to make her want you.  Like wear a tiger stripe thong under your cammies, haha.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

Hey eggs, Jenny is hot, don't marry her, or she'll turn into a


----------



## Eggs (Dec 14, 2003)

I used to wear a thong under my cammies because people had no idea when they were walking through the gate and I was saluting them with absolute military bearing...that I was sporting a T.  Just made life more interesting


----------



## Eggs (Dec 14, 2003)

Tsk, careful.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 14, 2003)

I like you, but dont go overboard on me being amused.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

He says sex is mandatory.  You're funny!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

I don't need sex,  I have a computer!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 14, 2003)

What time is it?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 14, 2003)

It is, or masturbation.. which it sounds like you're familiar with


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

2:00 a.m.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

2:05AM your time.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

And I've had like two bottles of wine


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

it's 12:04 my time


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Nice merlots.  Nothing especially decent, but it worked.  Then I had some friends over and then played LOTR on Playstation 2 at my neighbors.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

One page away from this thread hitting 360 pages.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

California Crash?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

They come quickly...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

hey crash, did the movies arrive safe?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

J'Bo PM'ed me.  She wants movies too.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Know what I mean?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I'll have to pencil her in for home filming!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Know what I mean?



About?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> California Crash?




Yes indeed


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I need some more food.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

And coffee, but I can only have water.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

No doubt she does.  Say no, just because it feels good to


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I cut that too.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> hey crash, did the movies arrive safe?



ya the best of videos are fuckin awesome


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Water, no coffee?  Because you're still bulking?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> J'Bo PM'ed me.  She wants movies too.




lol thats alota copies i have to make


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Home filming huh?  Just dont send me any


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Water, no coffee?  Because you're still bulking?




I'm so addicted to caffeen, i can barley bulk  well not really


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

and I wont send you any either


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Ohh, any addiction is easy to quit.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I just bought some coffee.  It's called 'La Minita'.  It's Coasta Rican.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Except whacking it.  When I'm away from my girl I need that or I get pissed at the world.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Hmmm, you trust the Coasta Ricans to make your coffee?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

True i just have great genetics so i don't really wanna quit


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Expensive.  Well only $15.00 a pound.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I've had more expensive, but not as good.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Except whacking it.  When I'm away from my girl I need that or I get pissed at the world.




Ya lol i got a box of porn


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Lookee that, 360 pages!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> Ya lol i got a box of porn



I shouldn't of given them all away at the same time.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

It would've been great to have more Free Porn threads.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

$15 a lb?  I could buy your liver for less.  Thats pricey!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

lol was that rewally all of em?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

That was a lot of counting.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Okay, maybe not your liver, but at least a nice piece of sirloin


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> lol was that rewally all of em?



No, I think I have one or two left.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Yeah TGS, you cant give away collections like that.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Of course, everyone I know is always borrowing them, so who know's how many are actually left.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Its funny... I was at San Clemente a few years ago.  A guy brought a premium porn collection to the island... the rest of the guys appropriated it and he went home with nothing.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Christmas is almost here.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I hate Christmas.  I celebrate Winter Solstice.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Theres snow/ice on the ground here.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

On Smokey and the Bandit, the sheriff just drove through the a roller coaster and knocked the whole thing down!!!!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Haha, christmas is no biggie TGS.  A celebration is a celebration none the less.  Celebrate Winters Solestice and Christmas as well.  There really arent any reasons why you should boycott Christmas, and you'd be more effective if you embraced it for your own reasons.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Theres snow/ice on the ground here.



We got about two inches.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

it was snowin today here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm sick of the damned bell ringers out side the stores.  I'd shoot them all if I could get away with it.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

We have several inches that is now ice.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Haha, christmas is no biggie TGS.  A celebration is a celebration none the less.  Celebrate Winters Solestice and Christmas as well.  There really arent any reasons why you should boycott Christmas, and you'd be more effective if you embraced it for your own reasons.




i think he has some religious reasons


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Now they are annoying.  I think it gives them pleasure.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> it was snowin today here



The land I own has a bunch of hills.  My daughter is lovin' it!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i think he has some religious reasons



It's not fair.  The Christians stole the day and renamed it.  Then they slaughtered all who were pissed.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Of course he does Crash... but anybody that does or doesnt do something merely for religious reason, well... thats silly.

As well as, you can cordone off your life as most legalists do.. but it makes you 10x less effective than you could be.  Even in drawing silly little things on the ground, lighting the occasinal candle, and chanting in the right direction.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

The little things can ruin a man's day.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> The land I own has a bunch of hills.  My daughter is lovin' it!



if i had more snow i'd be out sleddin.....and didn't hae a cast


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> It's not fair.  The Christians stole the day and renamed it.  Then they slaughtered all who were pissed.



Survival of the fittest.  Best cope with the times and adapt


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_Even in drawing silly little things on the ground, lighting the occasinal candle, and chanting in the right direction.



Hey, I'm not Muslim


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Fit?  Being wiped out?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Yeah TGs, they usually do... cause you hardly ever make the mistakes on the big things.  But the little things get big when you mess up enough of them.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Forget it, I don't want to talk about it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

How you guys doing lately?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Yep... and pagns had been mostly whiped out until recently.  Now they are making a surge.  Not so big though as expected.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Any stress, headaches?  I have a headache every day.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

good  i can barly type i just worked out so hard


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

What I dont get TGS, is why be a Satanist?  If he's so powerful, why am I still here?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Any stress, headaches?  I have a headache every day.




i need to get my heaters checked for carbon manoxide i wake up every morning with a headache


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

No headaches, just being bored with school.  Taken any college?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Thats not a good sign Crash, what kinda of heaters do you have?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> What I dont get TGS, is why be a Satanist?  If he's so powerful, why am I still here?



I don't get the question.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Dont worry about it TGS.  Hows the child?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Thats not a good sign Crash, what kinda of heaters do you have?



 they were checked a year ago so i'm doubting it's that but it's always a variable


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

When was the first time you decided to start weight training?  What got you into the gym?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Dont worry about it TGS.  Hows the child?



Happy.  And one on the way!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

I was living in Iceland and was drinking too much and sleeping too little.. and was incredibly unhappy.  So when I transfered to Italy I took up lifting.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

i was always small and picked on, then i found somethin i loved ......and everyones too scared to ever to try and pick on the big guy now


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Is that 2 or 3 then?  Thinking about having the big V done?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

If you could kill one person and get away with it, who would it be?  There has to be someone.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Ahem, and obviously there is sex after marriage... with all your kids here and on the way.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Is that 2 or 3 then?  Thinking about having the big V done?



That'll be two.  And yes on the V.  I gotta find out what the military will cover for the cost.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm getting tired.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Probably all.  If not, tell them they can pay for another child being delivered... which costs 20x more.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

and I still have 4 1/2 hours left.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> If you could kill one person and get away with it, who would it be?  There has to be someone.



no one....but i'd sure maim alota people


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

I dont really need to kill anybody.  I dont really care enough about anybody to do so.  At least, I dont care enough about anybody with dislike...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Probably all.  If not, tell them they can pay for another child being delivered... which costs 20x more.



Exactly.  My first child cost me $92.00.  That includes breakfast at BK.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Well at least you're not working days so you dont have people all up in your dispatch.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I have another headache.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I still have to finish work, go home, do cardio, paint, then sleep before I pick my daughter up at day care.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Worse than a woman


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

lol when was your last C.a.t. scan?  jk


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Ahem, no offense to females... so I dont need to hear about the un-PCness of my joking tomorrow


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Its a tumah!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

And then I work tomorrow night.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Worse than a woman



Speaking of which, my vagina's killing me.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Some Vagistat will clear that right up


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

You guys really need to watch 'Smokey and the Bandit'  It too funny.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

The military isnt necessarily kind to its employees... and despite the fact that I think 9545 do most of the work at overseas bases, MAs still get worked pretty decently.  Worst thing about being a part of a security command is that most MAs are lying, backstabbing bastards. Sorry to say of course


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

You're right.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

But what can you do, but shut up and color.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Which sucks, because the occasional few are decent people.  Which means they wont ever get ahead in that atmosphere.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Speaking of coloring, I colored with my daughter today.  It was pretty fun.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Thats the truth.  Or fight it and pay the consequences.  After 9/11 I was armorer and working several other jobs... getting no sleep and working 7 days a week.  On one of my bad days I sent my SecO a letter saying I think the security Dept was screwed up and they were doing a crap job.  My chief wasnt thrilled


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Coloring is fun... I do it at restaurants some times.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

sometimes!? man always!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Of course it helped that I knew the SecO and did alot of his work.  He was new and after this little pissing contest I ended up in charge of a Special Projects Dept tasked with upgrading the Security Depts technologies post 9/11 to increase the security of the base.  And we did other stuff like create the budget, etc.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Its fun to try and blend colors... to get the special stuff that seperates the 10 yr olds from the 30 yr olds.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Unfortunately the 10yr old still usually kick my ass.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

I think TGS fell asleep.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

So I'm not alone?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I think TGS fell asleep.



Almost. I'm doing enough bobbing to give a BJ.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I whored some other forums.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I post at:

www.casemodgod.com

www.techtv.com

www.johnbridge.com

www.securityforces.org

to name a few.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

2,600 here I come!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Quite, we old foggies lost our crayon skills I believe.  Now we get spit on by the Crayon artists of the world.  Little buggers.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_Now we get spit on by the Crayon artists of the world.



There is one?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Just doesnt seem big enough to learn too much.  At sf.org  Thats too bad, could always use more security related sites.  I'm still a paranoid ho even though I've been out... following the AT advice for day to day living


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Every 10yr old is a Michellangelo of Crayons.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

There are somthings I'm required to read on that AF site.  So I joined their forum to whore.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

As if I wasn't doing enough here.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

My ass if falling asleep.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

My feet have been out for an hour.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

And that makes 2,600!!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

You command requires you to do work at the Af site?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

All ho'd for shizzle


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> You command requires you to do work at the Af site?



Yep.  They're too lazy to teach it.  Usually I just have to watch a video.  Funny huh?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Yeah, lame as hell... what kind of info?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I was going to stop at 2,600, but since my head is going to kill me anyway, why quit?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

You guys using a levels programs that'll transfer to different bases?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Push it until it explodes.  Plus, I'm leaving soon anyhow.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Yeah, lame as hell... what kind of info?



Classified.  No, just kidding.

OSHA kind of BS.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Push it until it explodes.  Plus, I'm leaving soon anyhow.



Permanently?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

OSHA, bleh... they make you study that crap?


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

No, just for sleeping sake.  Its 4AM and I have to work out in the morning.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Smokey and Bandit is done.  Now I'm watching the second LOTR movie.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> No, just for sleeping sake.  Its 4AM and I have to work out in the morning.



Then go, boy!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

LOTR is good stuff... perhaps the best current trilogy of all times.  Even solitary style the movies measure up exteremely well.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Rock is only beating me by less than 100 posts.  He's going down


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Ahh, thats a good idea... night TGS.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 15, 2003)

Aye, good luck then, have fun!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Good night!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Hey Rock!  It's over buddy!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I feel like


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Get jiggy wit it!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Woooha!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Damn ten seconds!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Most of the time I post I never see it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I've seen it 5 times today.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm on a roll.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

That time when Rock whored for the videos and posted the smilies, I wonder if he saw it a lot.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Probably.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Aw man, do I gotta pee.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I've had half a gallon since I last went.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I do mean water.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I had this new kind of beef jerky.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

It peppered and covered in hot sauce.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Not one of those vinegar pickles.  You know hot mama's?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Purely


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Cleaned out my sinuses!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Watching all the running happening on LOTR makes me happy I have a car.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

The Orks have unlimited energy.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

They should enter the New York marathon.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

That'll be funny.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Man.  Everyone is gone.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

And about the whole naming this thread after you Rock.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

But me 

Now you're talking.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I've been too busy watching the movie and not posting.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

See two minutes right there?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

The riders of Rowan are cool.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I've seen LOTR like 10 times and part two like 15 times.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> I've seen LOTR like 10 times and part two like 15 times.



I think I'm gonna buy that 4 DVD set.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

It's only like $27.00.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I was hoping I could get it for Winter Solstice.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

But, probably not.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I like buying things.  Everything I want I buy.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

It's just money.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

And since I don't smoke or drink (well hardly) I might as well get what I want.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Like that cool coffee mug warmer from your computer's USB thingy.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Or a USB keychain memory stick.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

You guys ever see this thing?  I have 128MB on my key chain!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Another thing to buy is parts for my car computer.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

It's gonna be about $250.00 to build.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I'll then send some pics to computer magazines to win $1000.00 prize, then maybe I'll sell it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Want else to talk about?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Firestorm and Gr81 is in Opne Chat too, but they don't a part of my world.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Hey, the pee feeling went away.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Was it recycled?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

That'd be cool!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I've had that happen while running.  You know your bladder does a 180 and sweats it out instead?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm having more of that spicy jerky.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Hey Rock are you going to read all these?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I hope so, but doubt it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

41 more till I take Rock's lead.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

But I ain't stoppin' till the work shift ends.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

And I got 3 hours!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm gonna request another day on the desk and post over 1000!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Lemme check the top ten list...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I got 328 for the past 24 hours!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Eat that!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Booyah!!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Time to do some more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

And a little bit of


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

31 left!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Aww hell this is too fun!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Talking to myself that is!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I had to take a test for military upgrade training.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I might find out what I got in the morning.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Or the next day.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

You only need a 65%.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

But when I took it I felt like a dumbass.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I studied and thought it was easy, but the test had questions I didn't even recognize.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

But hell a 65% is all I need.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

The boss probably won't like if I only score a 65%


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

But anything over that is gravy.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

They should make it pass/fail.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Then it won't get held against you later.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

But they probably will.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

As you can tell I'm real optimistic.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

The Gollum that Frodo and Sam are following is annoying.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Like Jar Jar Binks kind of annoying.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Now you get it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

The ten second rule again!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

One thing about this forum is that it made me a better typist.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Better and quicker.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Last week I said (er.. typed) that whoring alone gets old.  Silly me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Ha! Silly me, Tricks are for kids!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

And ho's.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm posting a lot alright.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Lemme see...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

360 last 24 hours!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I had to visit other threads.  Where was I?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Oh, 2,701!  Now I got as many as Rock.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

But not for long.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

2 1/2 hours left.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Actually a little less.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Depends on how quickly they get through their morning B.S.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Blah, blah, blah, you're posted here, blah, blah, blah


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Just like my posts Blah, blah, blah.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

They did such an amazing job with the makeup in LOTR.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Great costumes.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

And wherever they filmed it.  Wow.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Truly some beautiful scenery.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Like J'Bo's gallery.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

That was good.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Yeah, I can be funny.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

You should see me nekkid, now that's hilarious.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

That's why I turn off the lights when I change.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

...and shower.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm gonna see howq some of my older threads are doing.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I'll be back after this.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 15, 2003)

holy shit, I just look in here and you got like a big ol convo with yourself going on!! crazy!   you feelin alright man?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Now I'm hearing voices!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Wow.  Babsiegirl posted a whole bunch of zero response threads.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Like no one cares.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

My threads always get attention.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Like the 'I Love you guys' thread.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

That was good.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Who could forget the Free Porn thread?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Not Crash.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Or Heeholler.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Not even Rock.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I want to take a vacation.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

But I have no idea where.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Just not here.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Those Disney Cruises look fun.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

But since my wife is due in 4 months, I can't do that.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I gotta pee again.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Have you guys seen Daisey Fuentes lately?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

She is still incredible.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

lookee here.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Makes my mouth water.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

An hour & a half left of work.  I'm tired.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

It's awesome that they caught Hussein.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

He had all those palaces and they found him in a hole.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I have 406 posts for the last 24 hours.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm having my protein shake now.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

thats all?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

They're not that bad.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

It's chocolate mint.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

how are those?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

which is one of the better that I've tasted.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Most people pound their drinks, I sip.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Tastes great, less filling.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

2 days now of cutting.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> which is one of the better that I've tasted.




i like myoplex strawberry with water thats pretty good


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Just 20 minutes of eliptical cardio when I get home.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> 2 days now of cutting.




I'm gonna bulk till like march


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i like myoplex strawberry with water thats pretty good



You put it in a blender, or shake it?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

My goals a 450 bench


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> You put it in a blender, or shake it?




shake it like a polariod picture!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Bulking till March to cover the holidays huh?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> shake it like a polariod picture!



And no chunks?  Minus the 'real' strawberry pieces.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Bulking till March to cover the holidays huh?



You know it! lol christmas times a coming er i mean the winter solestis


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

'Real' that's funny.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> You know it! lol christmas times a coming er i mean the winter solestis



Good boy, you caught yourself.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> And no chunks?  Minus the 'real' strawberry pieces.




you really gotta shake it well but it has a superb strawberry taste outa most the strawberry protien mix's i've used


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I can't bulk no more.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> 'Real' that's funny.




we talkin about my goal?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm up to 240lbs.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> we talkin about my goal?



Which is?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I want to get down to 210lbs.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

450 bench by march


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I wonder how fast I can drop it?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> I want to get down to 210lbs.




meh i can care less where my weight is


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 450 bench by march



Good luck.  I'll never get that, but then again I don't care how much I can bench.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> I wonder how fast I can drop it?


what are you at right now 240?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

What if you were like 300lbs?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> what are you at right now 240?



That's what I said.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Good luck.  I'll never get that, but then again I don't care how much I can bench.



i need the strength for another thing i'm doing  170 with a 450 bench would be awesome


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

My pants are getting tight.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I've been realizing that breathing is good.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> That's what I said.




goin to 210 that'll be easy as eatin pancakes well as easy as cardio and protien shakes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

No matter what you can lift, breathing is better.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

So, I diet.   er... cut.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> I've been realizing that breathing is good.




i guess humans  need oxygen or somethin? i'm still puzzled by that one


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Saddam's hole, that's funny.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> No matter what you can lift, breathing is better.




breathing and lifting alot


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Saddam's hole, that's funny.



they caught him  3 months ago they're just showing us this now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

You see the people cheering about the capture of Hussein?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Not like when we said we killed the brothers and no one believed it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Saddam looks like like a FuQQed up Kris Kringle.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

lol what evil schemes was he making from the hole anyway?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I hear during his interrogation all he talks is propaganda.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> I hear during his interrogation all he talks is propaganda.



like what?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

It's like: you can shut up now, we got you!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

They told him:  "President Bush gives you his regards". LOL


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I just want to get to 2,800 posts today.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

and I have like 13 to go.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Er......I mean 21.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

your close


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Saddam is fuQQed!  Someone is going to snipe his ass!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2003)

but i need to go to bed


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

My hat is off to the troops.  What a great patrol to be on when they got him.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> but i need to go to bed



Only 119 and you flip the odometer!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

You can do it!





All


night



long!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Man, my wrist is cramping.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

carpel tunnel or something


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I so own this thread.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

make that posts whore check payable to TGS!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Where was I?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Oh yeah, 12 to go!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm whoring again.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I'll stop at 2,801, then I'll be 100 ahead of Rock.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

David has like 22,000.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

That's just wrong.  Anyone spending that much time needs to:

A:  work out more

B:  sleep

C:  masturbate.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Talk about sore knuckles.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Saddam better get tried in Iraq.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

If you bring him to the U.S. he'll get a liberal lawyer.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

The lawyer will make him the victim.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

You know how much evidence thay have on him?  Truckloads.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I'd love to smack him around.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Lookee that 464 posts in 24 hours.  2,801 posts total and I'm all done.  Bye-bye.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Crap, TGS! I was so proud of myself


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

That's alright, I'll be back!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 15, 2003)

hi whores 
i am back


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm here too. Let's get it on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 15, 2003)

get it on


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm here for about 5 sec.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Then I gotta do Christmas shopping


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

That's depressing to do when you broke


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Hey, J'Bo, haven't heard from you for awhile


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I think I'm going to switch to cut or maintain for a bit.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Can't take my love handles!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I'll back later...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

to pulverize Satan into the ground!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

He undid my hard work...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

of 3 days...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

In one night


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I can't stand for that!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Got lots' to say later!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 15, 2003)

Rock, start studying  And take your fingers off the donuts


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 15, 2003)

no kidding mr.pasta  i am supposed to be the dnout queen.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Donuts? Where'd donuts come from?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I am studying...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm so good at this I can...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

study and


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

post whore


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

at the same...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

time


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 15, 2003)

maybe jenny was just seeing donuts in her sleep 
i hate post whoring because its too damn hard to read 
just chat normally mate.
so how was your weekend?
mine was AMAZING


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

My weekend was alright, sick most of it. Why was yours amazing?


----------



## Jenny (Dec 15, 2003)

Hey geeks  I'm a cheeky monkey right now.. I'm exhausted from doind too much spinning and I need my honey here to take me to bed 
No, I don't see donuts in my sleep..  Almonds yes, but not donuts!

But I still have smilies for you J'bo


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I just finished Christmas shopping, I'm tired too!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 15, 2003)

well because i had amazing company i geuss


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I wasn't there?!?


----------



## Jenny (Dec 15, 2003)

That was really geeky rock


----------



## heeholler (Dec 15, 2003)

damn rock you have certainly been post whoring away recently!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> That was really geeky rock


Yeah, well that is me I guess


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Hey Hee, have you seen Satan's posts? He blew me out of the water.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm just trying to catch up!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 15, 2003)

I think of quality vs. quantity 

Rock..that was geeky

Jenny...thanks i am smiling away here


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Well everyone thinks I'm a geek now! Thanks!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

I'll come back when I'm alone.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 15, 2003)

hey you...it was a joke turkey  we luv yah


----------



## Rissole (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Well everyone thinks I'm a geek now! Thanks!!


I thought that already....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Ha ha Ris. Knew you would come along!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

It's all good though you guys! Least you can't give me a wedgie here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Here's your wedgie, but unfortunately I'm on patrol tonight so no post whoring. 

Tomorrow I have another 8 hours!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Awesome, I'll get more of leg up on you!


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## bigss75 (Dec 21, 2003)

bump


----------



## david (Dec 21, 2003)

Well well well... of all people who bumped this thread... comes back from the dead!  

Good to see you around again, Bigss!


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 22, 2003)

Yeah. need to keep up with all this new whoring threads.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

omg.......it's him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

The one


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

The only


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Then you have to check out Rock's whoring thread. It's the coolest place on IM  J/K!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Mister.............Teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Then you have to check out Rock's whoring thread. It's the coolest place on IM  J/K!





You weren't kidding


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

oops. Think I interrupted Babsie!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

No I wasn't!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Haven't had you over yet Babs!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Over what.........your knee?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Now I have and I'm so Happppyyyy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

That is on my checklist for us!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

hmmmmm 

Don't know if I wanna ask what's next on your list


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Something to do with sweating and pigs!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm a whore.  You?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

I admit it...I am....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Good.  It's rough to be in denial.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

rather be in a denali. either a black one or a white one. very snazzy vehicle..


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

What's it cost?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

http://www.edmunds.com/new/2004/gmc...tml?tid=edmunds.n.mipmake.popular.num1.1.gmc*

add options...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Where do you want it delivered to?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

and the color?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

oh, my house would be fine. black, with black leather would be nice...thanks..


----------



## Dero (Dec 26, 2003)

WHAT GIVES????? 
I had to go on page TWO to find this thread!!!!!
You whores are slacking OFF!!!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 26, 2003)

So how was Mehico?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2003)

vacation was great, weather sucked. only got to go diving twice.
it's all in my journal..the sordid details.
I almost died and everything!


----------



## Dero (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> vacation was great, weather sucked. only got to go diving twice.
> it's all in my journal..the sordid details.
> I almost died and everything!


 Holy shit!!!!!
Have to go and read that!!!
Glad you're ok!!!
Atchoooooo!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2003)

gesunteight!


----------



## Dero (Dec 26, 2003)

First thing CONGRATS MIKE!!!!
Second,I'm either blind and my dogs don't bark,but where is the part about you almost dying???  
...and thirdly ,TY!
Sniffle...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2003)

oops...here, let me post that part. (I didn't actually drown, but it was good for story purposes...

We got to the hotel, the same one we went to last year, checked in and unpacked. The four of us walked around the hotel grounds showing Kristen all there was to offer, and to see what changes had been made since the previous year. Mark and Heather went about their own way for a while, leaving Kris and myself to wonder about on the beach. We started out onto a pier at about the same time a wave crashed into it, covering me with sea water. Not to be discouraged, we walked on out to the end to take in the sites. A couple jokes were made and I guess I got that 'look' in my eye..so Kristen challenged me to swim from the edge of the pier back to the beach. Not wanting to back down from a dare...especially one from a girl...
I stripped off my soaking wet shirt and shoes and jumped in and began to swim towards the beach. A little back up. For some reason, my dive computer / watch was in 'diver mode' when we got to hotel, so Mark and I decided I needed to submerge the watch to see if it would go back to normal mode, and I figured I would kill tow birds with one stone.
So, there I was swimming towards shore like Greg Louganis in the Olympics. All was going well until I looked up and saw that I was not making the distance I thought I had with my powerful weight room trained arms and legs were propelling me at. I was even beginning to tire! (hey, I lift..I hate cardio) I was still a couple hundred feet from the shore when the thoughts of, "Damn, this is kinda far! You should not have done this! You might DIE! and on the first day of vacation!"
Panic was beginning to consume me as my energy stores were begging to wane! I don't want to go like this! I am starting to line up customers for my future real estate empire! I haven't held my first child yet! I have not walked into the car dealership and bought my new Corvette with cash! I have not walked on the moon yet! I...I....
I looked over my shoulder to my right and saw a father playing in the water with his son almost as far out as I was..so I stopped my frantic kicking and splashing and put my foot down. Sand! I feel sand! ouch, and friggin rock. 
I WILL LIVE!!!!!!


there ya go...


----------



## Dero (Dec 26, 2003)

Good one!!!
What a beat stopper!!!He,he...
Glad you walked the rest. LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2003)

yep..cheated death again!
Kristen's pics came back, and there are some good ones of us. Am going to have to take the negatives back to the shop so I can get them put on disc...then upload them..


----------



## Dero (Dec 26, 2003)

Good,I luv pics!!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 26, 2003)

OK Budd,I think I will crawl back in bed,sinus are starting to clog up da brain!!!
Take care Burner,talk to ya later!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2003)

I hope my friend's come out. He had his underwater camera with us this time. he took a couple shots of us underwater wearng santa hats...should be good if they turn out.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2003)

yeah....mine too..but i have to be here 'till 6am...later, feel better!


----------



## Dero (Dec 26, 2003)

Oh,da graveyard shift...
I'll see if I can get Crash to drop by...
Later!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 26, 2003)

Hello burner, Dero said you were all alone


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2003)

that's funny..how's things, crash?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 26, 2003)

things are great  how bout you?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2003)

let's see, sinus headache..and am at work...haven't won the lottery yet...you know same-o, same-o


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 26, 2003)

hahaha ya i needa start playing the lottery maybe someday i'll be rich  muhaha


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2003)

I need to get my ticket for tomorrow..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2003)

if I win, I will elevate my status.
M=how about Sir Burner..or...Lord Burner
How about: Burner the Great?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 26, 2003)

king Burn


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2003)

and so it is written, so it will be done.
King burn, itis.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 26, 2003)

crash king or king crash? both sound good to me lol


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2003)

crash king seems more fitting..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 26, 2003)

ya


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

crash = king masturbator.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

how's everyone?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I got in trouble at work.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2003)

I thought that was the question guy's title..


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

seems they don't think it's funny to put a gun to your head.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 26, 2003)

don't post in the satan thread anymore it has 666 posts!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

even if it was unloaded.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> crash = king masturbator.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Whoa! you're right! 666 posts.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 26, 2003)

thats crazy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

although I was going for 999.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I could at least do 667.  Neighbor of the beast.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I wanna slut way out.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 26, 2003)

well either will work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Whoring is old, but slutty?  totally fashionable!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

think I can hit 4,000 today?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 26, 2003)

maybe i think you can


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I sure as hell will try.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I mean, you're only doubling me.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 26, 2003)

brb


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

take a week break there crash, and I'll pass you


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

anyway, how's the porn?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

turns out, I only have one video left.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

but it's one of my best.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

these two guys go to South America


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

and bang all these chicks


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

and none of them know any english!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

there's a part where this guy is tearing it up


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

and you can't tell if she's enjoying it or dying!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Because he's choking her at the same time.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I don't know if I'll give that one away.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I just realized.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

my typing skills have really improved since I've been at IM.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I've probably upped my WPM


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

by like 20!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

where did everyone go


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

lemme check my whoring thread.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Nope. Not there.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I retiled an area by my daughters room today.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

even though the old stuff was still decent.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

It just kept reminding me of the shit heads that used to live there.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

you guys should've seen the way it was.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

But I knew it could be a nice place.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

So a lot of work and like $6,000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

makes a big difference.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

man, talk about abandon ship.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Everyone is on the board,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

but no one is posting.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Oh well.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

they're all enjoying my other thread


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Are Catholics Christian?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I'm not bagging on anyone.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I do that where I live


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

so I have no reason to do it online.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Deep down, even the people who hate me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

really love me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

damn 10 second rule.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

even christians like me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

here's a good site


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

http://www.christianburner.com/home.html


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I like their hate letters page.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Or try,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

www.godhatesfags.com


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

That guy is a total whack job!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

In his eyes you are all sinners.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

So if anyone wants to shoot him


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

you have Satan's blessing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

er....damnation


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

How could I really truthfully bless anyone?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

My back is sore.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Wow.  Arnold is huge in Predator.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I got an interesting post whore kind of idea.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

wait till everyone leaves the board


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

then bump all my threads to page one.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

maybe even page two!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

that would be so funny.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I wonder in what Arnold movie


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

was he the most ripped?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

and I seriously don't consider


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Pumping Iron a movie.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

No one but BB'ers has heard of it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Maybe Commando.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Anyone?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Well, back to remodling.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I've been working on the nursery.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

It was originally dark blue.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

the old owner was such a dumbass


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

that when ha used a roller


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

he let it tap the ceiling!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

So, needless to say, I had to paint everything.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

We made it light blue.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I watched HGTV and learned how to do stencils.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

and made the bottom 6 inces of the walls


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

look like grass is growing there.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

In a couple of days we'll paint clouds on the ceiling.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Swamp Thing is on SciFi


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

talk about a bad movie.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

better turn Predator back on.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I got my new computer I built running.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

It looks like a car.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Now it's an 800MHz CPU


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Once I get it totally finished


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I'll post pics.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

being silly.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 26, 2003)

my back hurts i was posing last night and my muscles are like sore and hurting


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

what's going on peeps?


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

new to the whoring sceen


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

thought i might get my count up a bit


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

as you can see...


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

i have like the least posts of anyone


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

You'll catch up


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

know what tastes nasty?


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

nitro tech


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

dammit! Crash has almost 8000!


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

people say that it works


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

its expensive and that...


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

it tastes great but it doesn't


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by titans1854 *_
> nitro tech



Agreed!


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

i hate all protein shakes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Agreed!



Almost anything from muscletech doesn't work.


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

right now i have...


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

nitro tech: delicious chocolate (that's a load of crap)


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

optimum chocolate


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

that's alright but it still doesn't taste good


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

and then i have n large 2 chocolate


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

that's probably the best tasting one


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

but pepsi is like 10x better


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

why can't they have pepsi flavor?


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

we can fly to the moon but we can't have pepsi flavored protein shakes?


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

makes no sense


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

just makes no sense


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

i love pepsi


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

coke is nasty


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

still better than "delicious chocolate" by nitro tech


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

not delicious at all


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

why can't there be any good on tv at 2 am?


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

right now i'm watching a cybersonic 2 infomortial


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

that's infomertial


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

i think my 8th grade woodshop teacher is in this commercial


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

i know he does commercials


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

he must of hit the big time with cybersonic


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

i just had a protein shake and it was pretty nasty


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

and it makes my breathe smell like shit


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

maybe i need that cybersonic 2


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

one time my friend bought like 20 knifes off an infomercial


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

cybersonic is even electric


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

and it's only 5 "easy" payments of 19.95


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

but it does have free replacement brushes for a lifetime


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

or until the company goes bankrupt


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

once i bought a computer


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

it didn't work great


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

the brush even comes with a tongue cleaner


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

that's pretty nifty


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

but back to my computer story


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

we put it in the shop


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

then when we came to pick it up


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

the store was closed


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

because it went bankrupt


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

it took like 2 weeks to get my computer back


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

that was like 5 years ago


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

damn


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

those chicks on that brush commercial are hot as hell


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

it would be pretty weird if i pounded it out to a toothbrush infomercial


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

no complaints here though


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

i love hot chicks


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

i swear my 8th grade woodshop teacher is on this commercial


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

name was mr. stitch


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

he was a pretty good teacher


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

how the hell do peple have 22,000 posts?


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

ahhh


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

i quit


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

might start up tomorrow though


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 27, 2003)

late


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by titans1854 *_
> coke is nasty



You're on crack!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and a total whore.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm proud of you


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

But I've got you all beat!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I've got 578 in the last 24 hours!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and 1099 in the past week!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

make that 1100!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I even knocked Rock out of the top posters.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and I still have


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

another whole day


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

to post  whore.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and Rock is away.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm gonna pass


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

him, if it kills me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and it probably will.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

It won't be likely


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

But I want to hit 5000 before he does


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

So I'm gonna have to


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

hire somone to post for me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

while I'm not online.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

My wife won't do it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

She just doesn't understand


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

the life of a whore


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

yeah, I'll even cheat


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

But really what can


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

be considered cheating?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

20 posts left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

That Titans guy will learn


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

soon he'll be knocking us


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

off the top too.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

That's me, the cool one.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

in my own little world


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2003)

what are you doing?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 27, 2003)

i don't think i'm ready for retirement tgs with pass me up at this rate!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 27, 2003)

so i'l post whore just a wee bit right now


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 27, 2003)

then eat some food


----------



## Dero (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> so i'l post whore just a wee bit right now


Mind if I help...?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 27, 2003)

then post whore some more


----------



## Dero (Dec 27, 2003)

Gotta keep that PC up!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Mind if I help...?




not in the slightest


----------



## Dero (Dec 27, 2003)

Freaken Slut!!!
I hear whore is not politically correct anymore!!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 27, 2003)

Been doing those leg excersices????


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Gotta keep that PC up!!!




ya 7000 doesn't seem too high lol


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Freaken Slut!!!
> I hear whore is not politically correct anymore!!!




aw really


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Been doing those leg excersices????




nope


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 27, 2003)

been doin those regular workouts lately?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 27, 2003)

i injured my shoulder yesturday


----------



## Dero (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i injured my shoulder yesturday


You have to be the most unlucky guy walking on this planet when it comes to injuries!!!!
How did you manage to do dat???
You were just AIMING with the GF last night...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> You have to be the most unlucky guy walking on this planet when it comes to injuries!!!!
> How did you manage to do dat???
> You were just AIMING with the GF last night...




funny story i got in a car accident.......HA! JK! 

lol ok sorta long story i was having a nightmare that someone was breaking into my house and then i hear my mom screaming for real but she was just playing with the dog it was licking her, so she screamed and i jumped outa bed and ran out there cause i thought it was really happening and and pushed off on my bed really hard and my shoulder popped out! it hurt like fuck but it went back in it does it alot lol


----------



## Dero (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> funny story i got in a car accident.......HA! JK!
> 
> lol ok sorta long story i was having a nightmare that someone was breaking into my house and then i hear my mom screaming for real but she was just playing with the dog it was licking her, so she screamed and i jumped outa bed and ran out there cause i thought it was really happening and and pushed off on my bed really hard and my shoulder popped out! it hurt like fuck but it went back in it does it alot lol


Like I said...Not lucky!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 27, 2003)

ya  lol oh well what cha gonna do


----------



## Dero (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> ya  lol oh well what cha gonna do


Keep on truken,errr NO,forget trucken,the way you get into accidents...
 
Just,hmmm,  I DON'T KNOW!!!! 
Just keep'on whoring.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 27, 2003)

ya worst i can do here is break a nail AH! fuck dammit i jsut broke a mail


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

Where's heeholler?


----------



## david (Dec 28, 2003)

huh


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

Hey, the sign says Post Whores Please Enter.  Where to now?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

Over there?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

Oh!  O.K.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

You all see the top posters for the week?  I'm well over 2000!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

And we are soooo proud of you!


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> You all see the top posters for the week?  I'm well over 2000!




Congratulations but we want consistency though.   Wait a minute... maybe not!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

No consistency!!


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2003)

I second that vote.  Matter of fact.  We should create a poll for TGS.  Should we change the board name to "tgs.com"    Not!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Haha. LOL Good one!!


----------



## bigss75 (Jan 1, 2004)

Bump Bring it back from the dead again


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2004)

Great... more for TGS to post in!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Me?  I aint no whore.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

never have been


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

never will be


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

never heard of whoring


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2004)

your right!  We have to come up for a new name for you!  Your beyond Post Whore and King... so what should we call you??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

Demonwhore


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2004)

Da fricken EVEREADY BUNNY...
Keeps on going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going
and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going  and going and going and going and going and going...
Get da point?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

how long did it take you to type that?


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> how long did it take you to type that?


Not long actually!!!
Copy and paste !!!


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 2, 2004)

copy and paste bro


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 2, 2004)

damn, we said that shit at the same time


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by titans1854 *_
> damn, we said that shit at the same time



What can I say???
Shit happens!!!
   
No it was all due to the fact that the planets are lined up in such a way between the stars and the sun... 
   

I'll stick with the first!!!
Shit happens!!!
He,he...


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Not long actually!!!
> Copy and paste !!!



Oh no!!!  You just taught TGS a BAD thing!!  Now he's going to coopy and paste shit over and over but all in  a single line for each post!

Such as this!


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2004)

Such as this!


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2004)

get my point??


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2004)

You think he would had figured it out before YOU JUST TOLD HIM WHAT TO DO?????????


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> get my point??


Plus,I think you and I have it all!!!


_Meant to say "you and I have SEEN it all!!!_


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> You think he would had figured it out before YOU JUST TOLD HIM WHAT TO DO?????????




I think he knew but dare not to try bc/ it would annoy and he's borderlining it!  So, you've opened the gate to heav.. er... I mean hell for Satan to go ahead and he says to himself.  "If dero can do it, so can't I"   

Great JOB, Dero!!!  Leading my example!    How are ya doing up there in warm sunny Canada??


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Plus,I think you and I have it all!!!




True.... true!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

Thanks for teaching him that!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

Although Dero, you coulda had like 300 posts with that one post


----------



## Dero (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Although Dero, you coulda had like 300 posts with that one post


But choose not to,it's NOT my thang!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I think he knew but dare not to try bc/ it would annoy and he's borderlining it!  So, you've opened the gate to heav.. er... I mean hell for Satan to go ahead and he says to himself.  "If dero can do it, so can't I"
> 
> Great JOB, Dero!!!  Leading my example!    How are ya doing up there in warm sunny Canada??


Not bad...going from 15/20 one day to 38 with freezing rain  back to _FLASH FREEZE_ 
No wonder I was sick as a dawg last week!!!
Not bad...


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Thanks for teaching him that!


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Not bad...going from 15/20 one day to 38 with freezing rain  back to _FLASH FREEZE_
> No wonder I was sick as a dawg last week!!!
> Not bad...



That's crazy!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> That's crazy!!!


Yes I agree,but what is there to do???
Can you disagree with Mother Nature?


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2004)

Well.. no.


----------



## Dero (Jan 4, 2004)

Can't let this guy slip onto page two.


----------



## bigss75 (Jan 14, 2004)

bump


----------



## david (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey Bigss!


----------



## Dero (Jan 14, 2004)

Biggs,Dave!!!


----------



## david (Jan 14, 2004)

Hello Dero!!    I was on the other side of the world and no one was there and soon, I'm off to bed!


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

Bumping this before Bigss is able to!


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

the place where lotsa damage was done!


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

Same BRAT time

Same BRAT channel!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 21, 2004)

hi guys


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

No one's here except you and I.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 21, 2004)

r u on yahoo? my cam is on


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

I missed it!  I went to bed bc/ I was and into the gym at 6 am.

The last 3 days I strained my inner thigh muscle!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey, you guys should be at my whore thread


----------



## heeholler (Jan 22, 2004)

And how come you haven't been there rock!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> And how come you haven't been there rock!




Really!!  We've been doing more whoring inyour thread then you have!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Hey, you guys should be at my whore thread




we have been!!!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_




hey, no winkin' at my injuries!  Bring your tears for me instead!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm just a gracious host now!  I can no longer whore like I used to do


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I'm just a gracious host now!  I can no longer whore like I used to do




Puh-lease!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

It's the truth man! Look at my numbers, they aren't going up anymore


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

I know, both you and Satan or slowly fading!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey, I won. That was all I cared about! Now back to real posts


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

Was that the bet?  Who can get to 10,000 first??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 23, 2004)

Yep, and I kicked his ass! 

The next bet was going to be who beat you. But I'm really not that motivated  LOL.


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Yep, and I kicked his ass!
> 
> The next bet was going to be who beat you. But I'm really not that motivated  LOL.




Well, that would be interesting.

Remember, this is the thread where it all started!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 23, 2004)

You mean this thread that is about 100 pages behind my page? LOL


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

Well, rarely were people talking to themselves in that thread.  A skill that you and TGS achieved!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2004)

Talent and new skills. We are the 2004 Postwhores, a bit more modern!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Hey, I won. That was all I cared about! Now back to real posts


you realize..it took you two a couple months..maybe three to get teh posts that took me almost two years?
That's almost sick..


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2004)

Sacrifice, sacrifice, sacrifice!! It was worth it


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Talent and new skills. We are the 2004 Postwhores, a bit more modern!




You definitely set a new standard that's for sure.


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you realize..it took you two a couple months..maybe three to get teh posts that took me almost two years?
> That's almost sick..


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Sacrifice, sacrifice, sacrifice!! It was worth it




Was it?  How does your wife feel about that??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2004)

she was part of the sacrifice!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> she was part of the sacrifice!


you keeping her supplied with batteries then?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2004)

Haha, LOL. The time she spends with me keeps her satisfied for a LONG time!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Yep, and I kicked his ass!


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you keeping her supplied with batteries then?




No, he just moves the chair further from his desk and she sits in his lap while typing!    Just kidding Rock!


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Haha, LOL. The time she spends with me keeps her satisfied for a LONG time!



I can see the agressive sex acts now as he posted this.  
C------o-m-e    o---n      ---b-a-b----y   -------c-----u-m!!!!!  

Remember, the better you get the more better it'll have to be next time!  

- Glamour Magazine  "How she like it best!"


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

just realized something


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

I need to start postsing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

a bit faster because


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm running out of time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

I did my needed work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

and need to finish up


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

before the work day ends


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

124 ain't too


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

far away


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

but I better do this fast


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

before I run out of time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

you never know what could happen and


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

who could call and bug me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

times a wasting


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

type faster satan


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

2.  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

3.  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

4.  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

5.  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

that's the easy way


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

at least I got the thread


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

to myself


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

7 more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

now 6


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

5 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

4 posts away


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

3


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

2 left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

last one and now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

I got 9900


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

100 posts left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

and I'll have 10,000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

and I'll be cool like


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

Rock and Burner


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

where are they anyway?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

I've posted 300 since I last heard


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

from Rock


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

boy will he be surprised


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

but he'll still have the lead


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

till I come back tomorrow


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

and post some more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

right past him


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

and beyond


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

outposting him


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

is no longer important


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

getting bothered


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

right now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

with work crap


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

so gimme qa second


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

typing with one hand


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

79 more posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

and I'm there


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

77


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

actuaaly i don't


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

mind posting alone


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

but i hate typing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

with one hand


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

O.K.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

two hands again


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

just that fast


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

sometimes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

much faster


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm good like that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

65 more...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

almost to 10,000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

some movie on Sci Fi


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

the female actress


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

is familiar


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

nice tits


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

movie is about living dolls


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

I need food


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

I brought chicken


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

damn I'm quick


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

too quick


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

sick of that message


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

keep seeing it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

I'll pause here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

to cook my food


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

back


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

can't find a fork


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

I knew I packed one


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

but I can't find it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

and that sucks because my food smells


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

really good


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

juicy...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

but still too hot for my bare hands


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

soon though


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

39 left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

this is getting exciting


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

so close


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

and somone's probably


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

gonna bug me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm not even letting my food


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

get in the way


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

388 pages here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

should I go back to Rock's thread?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

I will when I


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

get within ten


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

posts of 10,000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

er.   from 10,000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

25 away


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

so so so close!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

nearer


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

pushing the limit


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

breaking the way


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

fighting till the end


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

19 left boyo!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

gettin' hungrier


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

1hr and 15 minutes left of work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

food getting cold


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

it went from cold


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

to hot


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

now at luke warm


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

but it don't matter


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

because it's in range


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

10 away!


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

5 pages of TGS talking to himself!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> No, he just moves the chair further from his desk and she sits in his lap while typing!    Just kidding Rock!


I thought that was fade-n-butterfly's trick?


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

Oh yeah!  I forgot about that!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> 5 pages of TGS talking to himself!



David loves me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

and so does rock


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

and eggs too


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

I'll have lots of time to whore


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

even though it's monday


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

it's been declared that only mission


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

essential personnel need to show up for work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

during work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

it rained


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

then snowed


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

and my car was covered in a


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

sheet of ice.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

and for some


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

stupid ass reason


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

whoever built my house


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

never thought to include


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

a drainage in the


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

basement.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

my house is on a high hill


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

so I get why they probably didn't


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

but did they ever


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

once consider that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

a snow covered car may be pulling


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

into the basement??


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

(my basement and garge are one in the same


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

The snow melts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

of my car, in the


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

heated basement


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

and before I know it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

I havea half inch of


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

water on the ground


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

so instead of working out


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

I have to pull my car


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

out of the garage


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

and spend the next 45 minutes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

beating the ice and


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

snow off my car


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

then my scraper breaks


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

so while stuck without the scraper


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm out there like some maniac


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

kicking the ice


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

off my car


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

of course normal kicks


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

are no fun


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

so I'm using the roundhouse method


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

who knows what the neihbors were


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

thinking.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

then I spend another 20 minutes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

sweeping out all the


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

water in my garage


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

luckily only one box was damaged


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

and it literally


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

contained useless items


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

that were easily unpacked and


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

moved elsewhere


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

two hours later I


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

had to go back downstairs


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

and sweep


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

up all the new


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

puddles that had formed


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

So by  the time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

that had all been


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

accomplished I could finally work out


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

but my back was killing me and


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

shoulders were sore


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

So I only did like 10 reps


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

and quit for a protein shake


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

and so I would have time to


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

cook my food and make


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

my shake for the following day


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

needless to say


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

I was exuasted


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

and crashed in bed at


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

9:00 p.m.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

going to bed that early


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

is so convenient


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

man,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

where the hell is


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

everyone at??


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

I've almost done


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

huh?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

posts and still


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

no answer


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

no replies,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

and no smart


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

assed comments


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> huh?



huh???


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

the Last of the Mohicans is on TV


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

it just started.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

this movie's about indians right??


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

are the indians supposed to be white?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

this guy dressed like one is


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

I think it's a long movie


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

in the area of 3 hrs


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

the indian guy shot a huge buck with a rifle?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

yep.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

uh huh


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

alrighty then...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

got to keep this thread alive


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

try to get it up to 400 pages


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

in spite of Rock's thread


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

God dammit


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

my old whore thread has


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

been rigged


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

when I try to post


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

it takes forever to load


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

but I can post in other threads


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

as fast as I can type


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

and I can type pretty quick


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

even when I


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

just post smilies


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

and posting smilies


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

is not only easy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

but too fun to pass up


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

:bounce:


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

393 pages!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

25 more posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

to 10,300


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

so soon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

I wonder if


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

Rock still intends on Racing?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

to 20,000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

I know I don't, but


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

it really makes me wonder


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

it only took 5 months


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

to get to 10,000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

can I get to 20,000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

in 5 more months??


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

it's worth a try


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

but what of the effort?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

I don't know if I


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

do that in the same amount of time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

I don't have nearly


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

as much time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

as I used too.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

like when I worked on mids


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

although I ain't doin' too bad the


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

last couple days


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

but that doesn't


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

reflect on what I'll be seeing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

in days ahead.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

once the front office comes in


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

I'll be lucky enough


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

to post a hundred per day


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 26, 2004)

ur hiding here eh


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

unlike when I was doing 800


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

yes I am greeky!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 26, 2004)

i have to go buy my books but i really dont want to

and i have heartburn 

i think its from cocoa


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

from cocoa??????????????


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

is that normal for you?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

cuz that's new to me


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 26, 2004)

i dont know, time will tell..

i guess im off to buy books now. later


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

bye bye cutie


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

I just gat back in


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

was playing dectective for a few minutes


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

had ti check to see


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

if this real private dectective


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

was showing up to meet wtih a decoy


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

that one of my friends hired to investigate his soon to be ex-wife


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

she wants alimony, the house, custody of the kids


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

and she is the one who left the relationship on him for another guy she was having an affair with


----------



## heeholler (Jan 26, 2004)

and she want to keep everything and leave him with nothing,


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

what'cha all talkin' bout?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

hey you see greeky "before"?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=520323


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

you can tell she's done real good so far


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

real good


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

I like, you?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

Hee, dave??  where'd you go?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

I won't hit 10,400 today


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

I don't have the time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

work's day is coming to a close


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

and I gotta come


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

uh...go.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

395 pages!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

how did this thread get so far down?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

I ain't done with it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

not yet anyhow


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

new day


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

new posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

but not as many as yesterday


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

I actually have real work to do


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

went to casemodgod


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

posted a cool case


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

the blood red diabolic


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

don't really


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

need to mod it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

except maybe for


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

more LED's and


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

a decent cas wrap


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

possibly change the feet


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

but probably not


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

wonder where everyone is


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

and what rock thinks of my post count


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

POSTED WITH rOCK


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

WELL......in his thread


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

no one else is posting


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

at least not


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

during my 5 or 6


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

posts made


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

aw crap


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

I have


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

to go back


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

to work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

maybe I'll get


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

to do more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

posts later...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

I wanted


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

10,400 before


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

I had to leave


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

stupid work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

I've


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

still got


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

2 more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

minutes left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

maybe a


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

couple seconds after


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

17 more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

just not


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

enough time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

for quality


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

post whoring


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

oh well


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

I must


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

leave


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

there I


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

made it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

Lucky me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

I've got 10


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

minutes to kill


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

Butterfly has


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

just been passed by TGS!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

might as well go


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

till I hit


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

10,425...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

and that's only 12


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

posts to worry about


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

It's cool


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

Rock doesn't want


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

to do a lot


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

of whoring


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

no more.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

So I should easily win


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

11,000 posts first


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

cuz I have


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

no real reason to stop


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

especially


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

if I ever want to


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

catch David.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh hell,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

I passed 10,425


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

might as well


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

go till I can't


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

go no further


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

at least for another


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

8 minutes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

Timea Majorova


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

has been ugly


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

in many appearances


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

I've seen


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

till recently...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

She has a B&W pic


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

in the Aug issue of


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

Iron Man.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

I was looking at


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

Google pics


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

of Timea Majorova


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

and forgot to post


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

So i'll squeeze


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

The final 2...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

1....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

Done.


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2004)

REAL NICE!


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2004)

who??


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

What?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

when?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

where?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

how??


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

uh....O.K.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

anyone home?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

anyone there??


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

no...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

hmmmm.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

Had a single day off yesterday


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

it was better than I thought


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

at least better than


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

than I thought it would be


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I took my daughter sledding


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

for  1 1/2 hours


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I shoveled my walkway


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

which is like 20 yards long


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

and I salted my driveway


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

and my driveway is big


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

how big?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I could probably park 4 grayhound buses in my drive


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

that's a lot of salt


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

and a lot of shoveling


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

not to mention a great back


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

and leg w/o


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I layed in bed afterwards


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

to watch robot wars


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

on TechTV


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

half way


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

through it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I fell asleep


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

My wife woke me after


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

15 minutes and


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

when I stood up, my legs


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

felt like rubber.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

Like I was drinking


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

Jager


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

reminds me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

of this time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

.....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

forget it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I don't want anyone


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

to know.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I'll never


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

hear the end of it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey, 500 pages


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

No, no idiot


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

it's 400 hundred pages


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

Stop posting


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

David or I'll never catch you


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

and I will...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

just as soon as I


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

get the chance


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I'll at least beat


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

Rock to it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

even to 11,000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

All I need is 471.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

and I'll at least half that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

today.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

easy.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

just as soon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

as I can...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

where'd he go?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

he's gone


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I checked...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

he's at least


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

not in Open Chat


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

12,000 replies


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

and 401 pages


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

and 10,550 posts for me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

45 more.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

what  to whore about


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

smilies


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I got 15 from them alone


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

30 more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

to get another page


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

another one behind me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

24 MORE POSTS


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

Ooops!  Caps lock


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I'll soon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

be at 11,000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

another 20 first


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I have to piss


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I have to go bad


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm sweating


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

and wincing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I need someone to


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

relieve me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

so I can run to the bathroom


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

c'mon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

where's my relief?????????


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

Fuck, damn


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

gonna wizz myself


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

legs shaking


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

gotta go, gotta go


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

need to go


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

there


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I got to go


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

feel lighter


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

not stressed


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

burning gone


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

feel better


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

399 posts til 11,000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I won't get that today


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

but maybe tomorrow


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I hope I


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

do at least another


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

200 today


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

need to look


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

at other threads.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I brought back some oldies


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

some movie on


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

called 15 minutes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

with


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

this guy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

drawing a blank


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

what's his name


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

It's not Al Pacino


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

it's uh...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

fuck


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

this is gonna aggravate me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

De Niro!!!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

that's it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

got it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

that was annoying


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

too annoying


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

way too annoying


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

the most annoying


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

but not as


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

annoying as this


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

whatever it takes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

right???


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

gonna w/o tonight


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

chest and tri's


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

a little ab work too


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I've gained a little mass


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

and dropped some fat


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I dropped 12 pounds


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

a little lighter on


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

my feet


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

back is still


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

a little sore


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

from shoveling


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

snow in my driveway


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

yesterday


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

so I'll do my


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

back w/o


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

in a few days


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

gonna eat soon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

having wings


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

plain wings


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

chicken wings


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

and green beans


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

with sugar free jello


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

tastes better than with sugar


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

with sugar is too sweet


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

too sweet is icky


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

yeah I said it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

icky


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

tart too


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

gotta do some real work in an hour


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

off the board from 11 to 1


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

then back from 1 to 2:30


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

then I go home


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

do more posting tomorrow


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

er...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

more whoring


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

is actually it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

29 posts to go


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

then I'll be


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

within 300


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

from 11,000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

burner is still


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

up by 2000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

that'll soon change


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

gimme two weeks


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

saw it again:  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

going real fast


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

soooper fast!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

soooper sexy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

lookin' good


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

15 away


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

hopefully I


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

can do 50 after that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

hopefully


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

11.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

ten.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

nine.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

eight.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

seven


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

six.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

five.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

four.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

three


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

two.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

one.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

got it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

like I said.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

another 50


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

Oh.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I have to eat


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

lemme go nuke it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

it's cooking


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I forgot a spoon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

stupid


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I always forget


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

and I totally thought


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

that I brought it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I could've sworn


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I need to keep this stuff in my bag


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

at all times.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

again.  Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

34 more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

not enough time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

only have


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

like 13 minutes left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

and like another 30 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

there's a twist


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I didn't expect


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

for De Niro's


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

character to get killed.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

hmmm


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

24 more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

there's gonna


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

be a lacy peterson


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

movie on USA


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm surprised


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

they can do that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

with the case still


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

going on and all


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

13 more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

but then I gotta work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I'd rather post


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

than work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

especially since I'm


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

supposed


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

to be working


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

on the desk


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

for the whole shift


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

4 more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

oh well


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I guess


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I'll


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

go to work.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

bye bye


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm back


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

2 hrs 15 minutes later


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

2 hrs 15 minutes lost


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

time I could've been whoring.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

and I was wasting


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

it doing useless


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

friggin' tasks


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

meaningless


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

pointless


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

useless


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I want as many as


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I can get before


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I have to go.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

which


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

is like a


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

hour or so


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

another


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

50 at least


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

then I'll be within


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

200 from 11,000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

Soon I'll be 1000 ahead


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

of Rock


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

20 more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

19 left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

18 to go


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

17 baby


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

16 now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

15


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

14


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

13...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

12...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

11..


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

10...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

9...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

8...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

7...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

6..


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

since no one else is posting

5


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

4...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

3...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

2...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

1...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

Booyah!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

less than 200


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

away now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

still here


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2004)

away from what??


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

no reason


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

to quit yet.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

got a half hour


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I'll get it by


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

tomorrow


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

yep.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

that's it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

uh huh


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

dave was here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

work's almost over


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

boring.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

alright then


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

gotta go


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

179 posts for tomorrow


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2004)

Just great!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm happy you always have a comment


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

always some response


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

yeah.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

today's


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

the day


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

that I hit


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

11,000 posts!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

just


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

a couple more ticks


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

and a few more pages


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

in this thread.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

to tie rocks


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

whoring thread


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

410 pages so far


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

10 of 'em are mine


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

this thread


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

still has more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

views than his


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

let's see the stats.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

yep.  this thread


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

has almost 60,000 views.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

his, not even 30,000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

there's 10,850 for me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

150 left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I will get that today


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

and some more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

superbowl is coming


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

like it matters


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

ain't gonna watch


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

might flip to it for commercials


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

but I heard


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

they ain't gonna


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

be all that good


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

anyhow.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I remember last years were


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

something special


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

a lot of them only played that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

one time, and


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

were never played again


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

some of those commercials


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

cost millions


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

to make


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

and they


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

only played once


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

WTF????????????


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

125 left


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

You dont have as many pages here as Rocks, but a whole lot of posts!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

411 pages down


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

4 posts till this thread


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

hits 60,000 views.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

two left.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

Booyah!!  60,000 views


----------



## Eggs (Jan 30, 2004)

4k more posts and you'll catch up!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I'll get 'em


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I ain't got nothing better to do


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

as you probably


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

can tell.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm still working on mine too


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I'll have 11,000 today


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

back to whoring


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I have till 9:00


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

and it's 7:47 now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

so I might get the other 104 I need


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

w/o interruption


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

there they go again


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

bothering me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

100 left is all


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

10,901


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

alright Satan another 100


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

er...I mean....97


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

now at 412 pages


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I wonder how


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

many pages my


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

posts are at??


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I have 434 pages


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

dave has like 800


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I still woking on that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

but I'll get it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

soon enough


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

already have lots more than Rock


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I wonder if post length has


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

anything to do with it?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

cuz I can make real long posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

lemme get Church of Satan material


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

let's see.....new window


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

it's loading


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

Good Things About Christianity and Christians

Compiled by Scott, edited by N.


A society with a screwed up morality is better than one with no morality at all. 
The Bible has some OK stories in it, including some cool pagan legends that might have been lost otherwise. 
Some music scholars say that the best thing that ever happened to music was the combination of African rhythms and Western music produced by the teaching of Christian hymns to African slaves by Christian masters. 
Christianity is a fairly effective morality for the real losers in society who will never be anything but the poor and meek. With Christianity, they can at least sort of feel OK about themselves. 
Jesus' greatest contribution to political power tactics, the Surrender Tactic, has kept many minority groups from being squashed (for instance, in the United States and India). 
At least they have some sort of convictions instead of being apathetic blobs. 
Several religious holidays giving us some time off work/school


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

God doesn't like gay people... Isn't God mean?

Leviticus 20:13 

If a man also lie with mankind, as he lieth with a woman, both of them have committed an abomination: they shall surely be put to death; their blood [shall be] upon them.

Romans 1:26, 27, where Paul indicates that the laws against homosexuality apply to lesbians, too: 

For this cause God gave them up unto vile affections: for even their women did change the natural use into that which is against nature:

And likewise also the men, leaving the natural use of the woman, burned in their lust one toward another; men with men working that which is unseemly, and receiving in themselves that recompence of their error which was meet. 

These are just two of the statements in the Bible that point to that fact that you must ignore great amounts of Christian text and theology in order to be a gay man or a lesbian and also a Christian. The fundamental theological concept here is that to be sexually involved with another person, the purpose must be holy (i.e., procreative) and not lustful (i.e., for fun). Gay or lesbian sex is never procreative. My advice to those of you who enjoy touching another person's body and would like to do it again in the future, free of guilt, is to change religions to one that embraces your sexuality whether you are gay, straight, bisexual, transexual, vibrosexual, vegesexual, or whatever.

"If God had a stomach, He would vomit at the sight of these vices." -- Carmen, star of the Trinity Broadcasting Network show "Time 2", comments on homosexuality.

"Our body is the temple of the Holy Ghost. It is not an amusement park" -- some old guy on the same show as the above quote.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

Two-faced ideology. 

They say "Thou shall not kill" but that only includes people who are Christians. Followers of Moses had no problem murdering whole cities (including pregnant women--its in the Bible) of non-Christians and the same goes for modern day Christians. I'll be putting up an internet memorial to the victims of Christian atrocities later on, but the numbers are staggering...in the Bible alone, far more people were murdered than in a Nazi's wildest fantasy. During the witch craze in Europe, as many as 9 million (Note from N.: This is an overestimate based on a flawed report made in 1792; A better estimate is around 500,000 between 1500 and 1850) people may have been murdered, mostly after being grotesquely tortured, not to mention the cats that were also tortured and murdered. 

How about "the meek shall inherit the earth" ? That's hilarious. They preach that one should be weak and puny, but then feel no remorse over murdering foreign people and expanding their boundaries. "Onward Christian soldiers...." 

What about that thing about alcohol? Why is it that Christians are so anti-drinking and drug use when their own idol created wine from water as one of his principle "miracles"? Ryan Will, a Catholic, points out that this is one insane thing that his denomination does not believe (i.e., they believe it is OK to have alcohol). Speaking of Catholics, I keep getting mail from insane Protestants saying that Catholics are cultists. Protestants like the "Freemen" are cultists.

God loves you. Ya, right. He just wants people to kiss his ass. If you don't brown-nose adequately, he will throw your soul into a burning lake. What a power-hungry jerk! Now, if there was such a master of the universe, I would pretend to worship him quietly and then kick his ass at the first opportunity. Isn't that what Lucifer did? By the way, the Christian excuse for why God created humans is that the angels had no choice but to worship him, so he wanted to create little beings that would worship him by choice. Ponder that for a few moments. Point being, Lucifer is the great hero of the mythos of the Bible. God is an evil beast, or an evil dictator at best.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

Create and feed on fear. 

The entire basis of Christianity is fear. You fear death, and so they offer you a nice place called "heaven" where your "soul" goes when you die. "You don't really die," they coo in your ear sweetly, "If you accept Jesus into your heart, you can live Forever!" So wait a minute, I don't automatically live forever! Uh-oh! What's this bargain I have to make? Well, I just have to live according to His rules, blah blah blah. But (because there is no He) what I end up doing is living my life in self-deception surrounded by others who are deluding themselves in order to feel good, too. And I miss out on many aspects of life...hey wait, wasn't that what I was worried about losing in the first place? Hey but that's not all. Now we know that your "soul" goes to heaven if you follow their little rules...what happens if you don't? Well, you soul will be thrown into a "dark, unspeakable place" and you will burn forever in a "lake of fire." Hey! Where I come from, that's a threat! Or, in other words, motivating your opponent with FEAR. Where I come from, that's considered to be rude.

Now they are feeding on your fear of AIDS. Yes, AIDS is something to be afraid of, but they have labeled it as "God's punishment for those who disobey His Law." What happened to the lake of fire? There never was any lake of fire. They didn't generate enough fear with the Hell fairy tale so they have to latch on to some real-world evil and say that it came from God. (Why would God send evil on those he loves?) Don't go out and have sex, now! Nothing will save you from God's hideous wrath! Just from having sex once, even if it's your virgin boyfriend, you'll develop hideous sores, your organs will liquefy and your brain will ooze out your nose! That's what you get for being bad!

What else are you afraid of? You're afraid of being a bad person. You want you life to be justifiable and good. You want to look back on your life when you are 70 and say, "Hey, I was a good person." Christianity makes this easy for you. All you have to do is believe in Jesus! Wow! You believe in Jesus? You must be a good person. Those other people who don't believe in Jesus, they're bad people. I have news for you: Jesus was a bigoted, power-hungry jerk.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

Completely insane. 

Christians have a number of beliefs that defy all logic...

The correctness of the information in the Bible is of central importance to Christian faith. One reason it is often said to be factual is because it is the Word of God, and, therefore, must be true. Also, Christian scholars point out that the Bible portrays many factual historical events, and, therefore, the religious aspects of those events must truly have happened as well.

God is said to have written the Bible through the hands of others. Their names are recorded as the authors of the text. No one ever thinks to wonder why it is that we trust these men to tell the truth...that they were really communicated to by God. Human history is full of people who have claimed to speak to God but have been proven to be fakes. In this case, we are not only taking the authors' word for it, but also the word of the translators and librarians of the early Catholic church. The earliest manuscripts of the books of the Bible are dated at around 400 AD, which leaves over 300 years for falsifications to have occurred. Yes, this date is subject to debate, but Sir Frederic G. Kenyon, formerly Director and Principal Librarian of the British Museum, summarized the evidence for the validity of the new Testament as follows: 

"In no other case is the interval of time between the composition of the book and the date of the earliest extant [presently existing] manuscripts so short as in that of the New Testament. The books of the New Testament were written in the latter part of the first century; the earliest extant manuscripts (trifling scraps excepted) are of the fourth century -- say, from 250 to 300 years later." 

I found that quote on a Christian's page, by the way. If you want me to believe that a guy was really God and that he "died for my sins" (whatever that means) and rose from the dead, I want the paper that came out the next day; I want a sworn statement from at least 3 witnesses IN WRITING; I want some pictures, damn it! Seriously: if I am expected to believe that a miracle happened, then it must be more irrational to deny the evidence than it is to deny the miracle. Christianity has never come close to meeting this criteria.

Furthermore, assuming that these men are really reporting the Word of God, how do we know that God is telling the truth? The only real reason to believe it is because you believe the people who told it to you, and they believed the people who told it to them, and so forth.

The historical content of the Bible is well established. What is not well established are the magical events that take place in the context of those historical events. For instance, the Jews supposedly blew a magical horn which brought down the walls of Jericho. Some people have said that this is proof to the validity of the Bible because archeologists have shown that the city was destroyed at about the time the Bible indicates. No one said, however, that the Jews destroyed the city via a magical musical instrument; this part is clearly myth.

To put you in proper perspective, let's consider classical mythology. In particular, the Trojan war. In classical mythology, the war is over a woman, Helen of Troy, and several gods and goddesses aid the soldiers in battle. It is well established that there was a Trojan War. Does that mean that it was fought solely over a woman or that dieties aided the living in the battle? Of course not. To say that it did would make you suitable for committal. Imagine, you are in high school English class and Mrs. Whatsername has just had you read the Iliad. Karl Inbred comes in and says, "Gee whiz, I sure didn't know that there were all sorts of gods and goddesses that will help good old boys like me in a war! I think I'll go join the army now!" You'd laugh at him. Let's say the president just read the Iliad and comes on the TV saying, "I am sure our soldiers will be just fine in the upcoming battle because Apollo will make their aim true and Athena will give them expert strategical advice." The guy would be removed from office for his mental disturbance.

The only real reasons to believe in the validity of the Bible are faith and protection of one's subjective reality. Faith is really a matter of wanting to believe something because it is comforting for you on some level. We are scared of death, for instance. Christianity saves us the discomfort of being dead. Christians are typically so invested in their beliefs that to denounce them would be to topple their entire world and destroy the complex rationalizations they have for many of their actions and their explanation for why they are "good people."

Another great logical mistake Christians make is to believe that Christianity is correct because their conscience says that Christian values are right. Your conscience is a side effect of your early phenomenal experience. It is your most deeply internalized values. It does not come from some mystical source, but from your parents, teachers, and society at large. You could easily have been taught different things and then your conscience would say that those things were right. Contrast, for instance, Mangaia (southernmost of the Polynesian Cook Island chain) with certain Irish islands. The Catholics think sex is wrong (of course it is!) and the Mangaians think it is wonderful (of course it is!).

Yet another brain foible of Christians is that you don't have to believe everything in the Bible to be a "good Christian." This is dead wrong. The Bible is clear about women, sex, homosexuality, and slavery. If you are female, if you like sex, if you are gay, lesbian or bisexual, if you are the descendant of slaves (and feel slavery is wrong), you have no business being a Christian. I'll explain later.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

gotta stop that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

or I'll never


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

get to 11,000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I have to do some


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

from 9 to 11


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

and I have like 45 min


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

so I better get this done


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

maybe later


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I'll post more satanic stuff


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

now at 413 pages


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I'll do a little


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

research


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

so I can post more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

long posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

with some knowledgeable


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

stuff.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

5 more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

actually 54


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I got a good half hour


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

52 more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

what to say?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

uh.....50 more?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

watching discovery


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

um travel


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I mean channel


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

yeah, that's it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

something about france


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

France


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

43 more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I can do it!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

still at least a half hour


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

the guy on discovery


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

is talking about some wall


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

built hundreds of years ago


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

to protect France


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

and it's King


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

Paris was once the largest


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

city in Europe


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

in the 16th Century


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

Medieval monks built aquaducts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

from a spring and


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

that supply France's


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

clean Water


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

France sucks.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

They ran out of water


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

In 1815 they solved Frances water problem


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

They built canals


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

to bring in water


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

from a nearby water


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

source.  A river.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

they built water pumps


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

to force the flow down the canal


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

The original machine


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

is still doing the same job


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

lookee that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

only 16 away


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

and 20 minutes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

looks like I'll easily nail it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

and still have time to cook my food


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

before I work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

till 11


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

then I'll come back


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

and whore 200 more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

maybe 300


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

that will put me 1000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

posts ahead of Rock


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

and within 2000 of Burner


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

soon I'll over take 'em all


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I want 20,000 by May


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

415 pages now.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

almost there


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

Thank you for 11,000 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

Dave, you're going down


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

too bad 99% of your post are nonsense


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

you'll certainly go down in history as the person who posted 23,000 times talking to himself.


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> you'll certainly go down in history as the person who posted 23,000 times talking to himself.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

Jealous!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm not talking to myself


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I know I can hear another voice


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

No really


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

Anyway, I'm back.  I ate a whole chicken!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

For lunch I had a two pound


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

chicken!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

White meat


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

dark meat,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

and cartillage!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

even a little fat.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I did take all the skin


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

off of it, because


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

it was a bit rough


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

and there's really no reason to eat


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

that high in cholesterol and fat


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

Keto or not


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I want to lose fat


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

not grow more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

around the waist


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

or legs


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I got to eat again


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

at 12:15ish


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

Sometimes I'm starving


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

when 3 hours rolls by


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

and sometimes I'm


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

not all that hungry


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm back


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I had to make a new thread


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

about avatars


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

time to start warming up food


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

pork chops


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

spiced.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

hope I got room


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

gonna work back tonight


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

shoveling my driveway


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

smilies are cute


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

and funny


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

but we need more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

39 posts worth?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

that would be mean


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm having my Pork


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

chewing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I gotta take my


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

vitamins too


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

from Beverly International


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

9 pills


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

there's a large orange one


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

that I think is B vitamins


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

and a big brown one


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

and two gray ones


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

and a tan one


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

and two small tablets


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

a vitmin E gel pill


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

and finally a small essential oils pill


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

almost there


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I'll soon be 1000 ahead of Rock


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

en route to beat Burner


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

it only a matter of time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

and will power


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

17 more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

till 11,100


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

whoring is so easy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

even alone


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

without David


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

here to bug me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

sure rock beat me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

to 10,000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

but I beat him


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

to 11,000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

and this thread has


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

gone from 398 pages


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

to 418!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

20 pages by me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

and a thousand


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

posts too.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

11,100.  Now on to 11,111!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

Post


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

whores


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

Please


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

enter


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

hey that last post was 11,111!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I need to get crackin'


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I need like 200 to top Rock


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

by a thousand


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I only got a couple days


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

of work left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

before I take a long


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

needed break.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

to visit family.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I haven't seen my mom


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

since August


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

of last year


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

and my in-laws since sept


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

there's a store down there


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

that has the best coffee


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

to stock up on


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I usually buy like


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

5 pounds at a time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> you'll certainly go down in history as the person who posted 23,000 times talking to himself.



By the time I catch you it'll be 25,000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

and that'll be awhile


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

give me 5 months


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

419 pages now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I've been whoring around


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

in other threads


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

and bringing back old ones


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

so new eyes can check 'em out


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

and new posts can be made


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

and shared


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

with everyone


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

almost to 11,200


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

yep.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

watching Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I think part 3


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

they run together


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

it's the one with the


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

Amusement park


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

39 more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

almost 900 over Rock


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

but he doesn't care


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I got to get way ahead of him


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

in case he gets the whoring bug


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

and tries to topple me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

32 left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

c'mon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

work is over in 30 minutes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

but I'll be back in the morning


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

to get another 400


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

hopefully I'll hit 11,600


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

this thread is at 420 pages


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

421 befor I leave


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

13 more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

I mean 23


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

O.K.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

final stretch


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

19 away


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

job is almost over


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

and I gotta pee


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

BAD!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

better go!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

15 minutes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

ten to go.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

dancing bananas are funny


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

almost done


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

Fianally time to quit.


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

Are you sure??


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2004)

Not really.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2004)

Maybe


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2004)

aahhh who knows!


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

yeah


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

me


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

too


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

another day


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

another dollar


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

another chance


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

for quality whoring


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

time to bring


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

my lead on Rock to


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

1000 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

not that far off


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

around 60


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

I'll have that soon enough


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

before you know it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

I'll be king


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

I will rule the thread


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

and the boards


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

I went to IHOP


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

and ate eggs


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

I didn't want to break Keto


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

half way through my omelet


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

I realized that it had


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

hash browns stuffed in it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

So I definitely broke Keto


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

but luckily I hadn't


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

a refeed day in 6 days


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

so it was actually O.K.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

but I still feel bad


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

but only for greedy reasons


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

I was going to have Pizza today


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

Now I can't!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

or can I??


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

Dominos has a Philly Cheesesteak pizza


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

that is tasty


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

too good not to share


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

then before you know it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

it's gone


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

and you only end up with 1 slice


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

and you're still hungry


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

and now you're pissed cuz


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

you could've stopped them, but


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

you were being nice.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

nice is for bitches


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

for fatties


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

of course, a


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

fatty wouldn't let you


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

touch their pizza!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

Rock's thread


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

is 4,100 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

ahead of this.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

so that means


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

I ain't gonna do a whole lot


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

in here to catch up


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

whether or not


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

I can even get


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

the 4,000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

by myself


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

because of the


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

rate of expansion


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

in Rock's thread


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

what to do???


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

post faster


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

yeah right


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

now on page 423


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

with almost 12,700 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

My personal thread is


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

out of commission


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

it's not locked, but


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

I cam't access it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

er...can't


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

whenever I click


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

to open it, my


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

computer gives me an


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

error message


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

I've tried several


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

different ways


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

to access it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

like searching


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

for individual posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

within the thread.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

to no avail


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

of course I haven't tried


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

for about a week now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

so maybe I should.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

but that would require leaving the


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

thread and going to one


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

with not nearly as many posts.

Hey I'm 1000 ahead of Rock.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

back to whoring


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

full throttle.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

rock has broken the 100 barrier


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

I may have


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

11,600 posts by


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

the end of shift


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

I have time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

6 hours


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

but that's just sick


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

and I'll get sick just


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

posting that many


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

with zero content


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

zero content get old quick


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

I gotta pee


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

from all this water


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

i've been consuming


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

like a fountain


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

drip drip


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

another page, 425.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

another page of smilies!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

:bounce:


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

page 426.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

still whoring


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

another 80 till


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

11, 500 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

but obviously there's nothing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

new to talking about


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

with my boring life


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

and my boring posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

dominos will be here in 10 minutes or so


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

the sooner the better


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

my stomach is growling


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

and my mouth is really dry


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

no matter how much water I drink


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

my lips are starting


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

to chap though


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

but I actually brought


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

some chap stick with me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

so that'll help that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

it won't help make this


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

feeling of pee go away


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

not till someone comes back


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

and gives me a break


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

kinda want diet soda


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

but I won't get any


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

it's just not worth it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

having cheesy sticks too


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

with Marinara


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

that Garlic butter they have


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

is entirely too strong


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

for my tastes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

now at 427 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

I meant pages.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

and 11,450 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

another 49 coming right up


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

after I go pee


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

ahhhh. better


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

eating now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

done eating


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

for a little bit


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

Fright Night 2


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

is on TV


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

don't remeber it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

but I totally thought I saw it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

but now that I am watching it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm sure I haven't


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

too bad


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

I never thought that the


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

main character Charlie


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

would become a Vampire


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

or that he would turn on that babe


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

I would turn her on!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

charlie's GF has a big ass


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

and that big early 90's haircut


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

like I remember in high school


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

watching show on discovery


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

channel about Mars


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

the possibility of water on the surface


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

or under the surface


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

and the Rovers


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

I want to hear more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

about Bush's plan to give NASA more money


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

and about the moon base


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

he wants the U.S. to build


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

will it be like the one in James Bond


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

with all the "perfect"people


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

living there?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

and will it happen in my lifetime?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

I don't see that happening


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

I wonder when man will walk on the surface of Mars


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

maybe in my daughters lifetime?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

or not??


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

no.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

maybe during her kids lives though


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

I could never be so lucky


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

maybe more rovers though


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

yeah rovers


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

not people


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

I wonder how long it will be till we send a rover to another planet?


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Let's see.... what is on my mind.


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

.. I think I can play


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

the old game of posting


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

and talking to no one myself too!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

I wonder


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

how many people


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

will actually notice this!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

I bet not too many!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

I bet no one


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

will  see this or cares.


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

That is what


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

my intention are anyways.


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

The sun,


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

the moon,


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

the stars,


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

All I wanna do


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

is have some fun.


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

I have feeling


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

that


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm not the only one!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

All I wanna do is have some fun.


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Sheryl Crow


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

That is the theme tonight even though my legs are SHOT!!!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

If there was ever a time


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

and place for things to be right


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

then I need to be there.


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

But when things are worng


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

then, I wished I could disappear.


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

I intentionally


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

made this


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

to not  make any sense!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Remind


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

you


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

of


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

anything?


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Now,


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

this is where I am going to seek revenge against TGS..


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

He should watch this


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

, learn


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

and read!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

(not listen)


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

*EVITA*


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

(Julieta Carlos.


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

(Carlos Julieta, mi querida Julieta.


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

(Julieta Carlos, no tendrías que haber venido.

(Carlos Julieta, ni un millar de soldados me puede detener.


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

(Julieta Pero es peligroso, mi padre te arrestará.

(Carlos Tenía que venir.


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

(Julieta ¡Carlos!

(Carlos Hasta este momento, mis labios no han osado murmurar
la palabra amor.


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

(Julieta Carlos.

(Carlos Y mucho más que eso, mi ser todo vibra de deseo.
¿Qué fue eso? Algo se movió en el balcón de tu
padre. Si fuera ese truhán de Rodolfo, juro que mi espada no
permanecerá en su vaina.


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

(Julieta ¡Carlos, ten cuidado! Te quiero, Carlos, te quiero.

(Suddenly the film grinds to a halt. The people in the cinema
begin to protest but are silenced by an announcement.)

(The Voice of the Secretary of the Press
It is my sad duty to inform you that Eva Peron, spiritual leader
of the nation, entered immortality at 8:25 this evening.


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Requiem aeternum dona Evita
Requiem aeternum dona Evita
Requiem Evita, Requiem Evita
Evita, Evita, Evita, Evita
 Grant eternal rest to Evita 
Grant eternal rest to Evita 
Rest to Evita, Rest to Evita 
Evita, Evita, Evita, Evita 


Requiem aeternum dona Evita
Requiem aeternum dona Evita
Requiem Evita, Requiem Evita
Evita, Evita, Evita, Evita


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Oh what a circus, oh what a show
Argentina has gone to town


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Over the death of an actress called Eva Peron
We've all gone crazy


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Mourning all day and mourning all night
Falling over ourselves to get all of the misery right


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Oh what an exit, that's how to go
When they're ringing your curtain down


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Demand to be buried like Eva Peron
It's quite a sunset


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

And good for the country in a roundabout way
We've made the front page of all the world's papers today


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

But who is this Santa Evita?
Why all this howling, hysterical sorrow?


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

What kind of goddess has lived among us?
How will we ever get by without her?


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

She had her moments, she had some style
The best show in town was the crowd


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Outside the Casa Rosada crying, "Eva Peron"
But that's all gone now


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

As soon as the smoke from the funeral clears
We're all gonna see and how, she did nothing for years


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Salve regina mater misericordiae
Vita dulcedo et spes nostra
Salve salve regina
Ad te clamamus exules filii Eva
Ad te suspiramus gementes et flentes
O clemens o pia
 Hail, oh queen, mother of mercy


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

You let down your people Evita
You were supposed to have been immortal


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

That's all they wanted, not much to ask for
But in the end you could not deliver


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Sing you fools, but you got it wrong
Enjoy your prayers because you haven't got long


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Your queen is dead, your king is through
And she's not coming back to you


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Show business kept us all alive
Since seventeen October 1945


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

But the star has gone, the glamour's worn thin
That's a pretty bad state for a state to be in


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Instead of government we had a stage
Instead of ideas, a prima donna's rage


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Instead of help we were given a crowd
She didn't say much, but she said it loud


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Your queen is dead, your king is through
She's not coming back to you


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Salve regina mater misericordiae
Vita dulcedo et spes nostra


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Salve salve regina Peron
Ad te clamamus exules filii Eva


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Ad te suspiramus gementes et flentes
O clemens o pia


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Don't cry for me Argentina
For I am ordinary, unimportant


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

And undeserving of such attention
Unless we all are, I think we all are


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

So share my glory, so share my coffin
So share my glory, so share my coffin


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

(Che
It's our funeral too


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

(Che
Now Eva Peron had every disadvantage
You need if you're gonna succeed


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

No money, no cash
No father, no bright lights


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

There was nowhere she'd been
At the age of fifteen


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

As this tango singer found out
Agustin Magaldi


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Who has the distinction of being the first
Man to be of use to Eva Duarte


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

(Magaldi)


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

On this night of a thousand stars
Let me take you to heaven's door


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Where the music of love's guitars
Plays for evermore


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

In the glow of those twinkling lights
We shall love through eternity


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

On this night in a million nights
Fly away with me


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

I never dreamed that a kiss could be as sweet as this
But now I know that it can


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

I used to wander alone without a love of my own
I was a desperate man


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

But all my grief disappeared and all the sorrow I'd feared
Wasn't there anymore


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

On that magical day when you first came my way
Mi amor


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

On this night
On this night


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

(Eva
To think that a man as famous as you are
Could love a poor little nothing like me


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

(Eva
I wanna be a part of B.A.
Buenos Aires, Big Apple


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

(Eva's family
She wants to be a part of B.A.
Buenos Aires, Big Apple


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

(Che
Just listen to that, they're on to you Magaldi
I'd get out while you can


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

(Eva
It's happened at last, I'm starting to get started
I'm moving out with my man


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

(Magaldi
Now Eva don't get carried away


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

(Eva
Monotony past, suburbia departed
Who could ever be fond of the back of beyond?


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

(Magaldi
Don't hear words that I didn't say


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

(Eva's family
What's that? You'd desert the girl you love?


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

(Magaldi
The girl I love?
What are you talking about?


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

(Eva's family
She really brightened up your out-of-town engagement
She gave you all she had, she wasn't in your contract


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

You must be quite relieved that noone's told the papers, so far


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

(Eva
I wanna be a part of B.A.
Buenos Aires, Big Apple


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Would I have done what I did
If I hadn't thought, if I hadn't known


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

We would stay together


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

to be continued..........


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

(Eva's brother
Seems to me there's no point in resisting
She's made up her mind, you've no choice


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Why don't you be the man who discovered her
You'll never be remembered for your voice


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I bet no one



Peek-a-boo!!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

(Magaldi
The city can be paradise for those who have the cash
The class and the connections, what you need to make a splash


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

The likes of you get swept up in the morning with the trash
If you were rich or middle class ...


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

(Eva
Screw the middle classes! I will never accept them!
My father's other family were middle class


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

And we were kept out of sight, hidden from view at his funeral.


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

(Eva's brother
Do all your one night stands give you this trouble?


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

(Magaldi
Eva beware of the city
It's hungry and cold, can't be controlled, it is mad


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Those who are fools are swallowed up whole
And those who are not become what they should not become


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Changed, in short, they go bad.


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

(Eva
Bad is good for me
I'm bored, so clean, and so ignored


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

I've only been predictable, respectable
Birds fly out of here, so why oh why oh why the hell can't I?


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

I only want variety, of society


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

(Magaldi
Five years from now I shall come back
And finally say, "You have your way, come to town."


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

But you'll look at me with a foreigner's eyes
The magical city, a younger girl's city


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

A fantasy long since put down


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

(Eva
All you've done to me, was that a young girl's fantasy?
I played your city games alright, didn't I?


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

I already know what cooks, how the dirty city feels and looks
I tasted it last night, didn't I?


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm gonna be a part of B.A.
Buenos Aires, Big Apple


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

(Eva and family
She's gonna be a part of B.A.
Buenos Aires, Big Apple


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

(Magaldi
Eva beware your ambition
It's hungry and cold, can't be controlled, will run wild


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

This in a man is danger enough, but you are a woman 
Not even a woman, not very much more than a child


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

And whatever you say, I'll not steal you away


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

(Eva
What's new Buenos Aires?
I'm new, I wanna say I'm just a little stuck on you


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

You'll be on me too


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

I get out here, Buenos Aires
Stand back, you oughta know whatcha gonna get in me


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Just a little touch of star quality


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Fill me up with your heat, with your noise
With your dirt, overdo me


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Let me dance to your beat, make it loud
Let it hurt, run it through me.


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Don't hold back, you are certain to impress
Tell the driver this is where I'm staying


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Hello, Buenos Aires
Get this, just look at me dressed up, somewhere to go


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

We'll put on a show


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Take me in at your flood, give me speed
Give me lights, set me humming


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Shoot me up with your blood, wine me up
With your nights, watch me coming


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

All I want is a whole lot of excess
Tell the singer this is where I'm playing


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Stand back, Buenos Aires
Because you oughta know whatcha gonna get in me


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Just a little touch of star quality


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

And if ever I go too far
It's because of the things you are


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Beautiful town, I love you
And if I need a moment's rest


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Give your lover the very best
Real eiderdown and silence.


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

(musical interlude)


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

You're a tramp, you're a treat
You will shine to the death, you are shoddy


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

But you're flesh, you are meat
You shall have every breath in my body


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Put me down for a lifetime of success
Give me credit, I'll find ways of paying


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Rio de la Plata


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Florida, Corrientes, Nueve de Julio


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

All I want to know


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Stand back, Buenos Aires
Because you oughta know whatcha gonna get in me


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

:bounce:


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Just a little touch of
Just a little touch of
Just a little touch of star quality


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

hi david


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Hi baby!  How are you feeling today??


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

better than yesterday 

how are you hon?


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Such a beautiful girl!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

*blush* where did that come from


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

That is great news!  So what is on your agenda today/tonight?  Did you go out last night?

Me.  I went to the two clubs I needed to go to and then, I cancelled  a date, 1 appointment laate last night and went home because Debi killed me yesterday!!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

By looking at your avatar and seeing the sunshine beam through my window.  You know, there are similarities bt/ the sun and you!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

I have two things on my mind.  No wait.  I meant a few things that our on my mind today that are out of the norm of my Sunday lifestyle!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

awww hehe
yes i went out, it was only ok

my definition of a good time = dance my ASS off

didnt dance nearly enough last night, but so far im not so blahhhh today, and im seriously considering going tanning to further improve my mood

text boy texted me twice yesterday, but im done w responding
if he liked me he woulda asked me out again by now


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

shit!  I'm getting mad at IE Browser garbage!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

dont get mad, get glad!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

im wondering if the lump  under my chin/towards my neck is a thyroid nodule


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> awww hehe
> yes i went out, it was only ok
> 
> ...



I was actually dancing Salsa in the gym the other night!  
I tried hip hop but I sucked bc/  my legs are screwed!  The other night I was clowning around dancing Disco!  

Text boy..........  here's an interesting revelation dear..... most people would NOT play games with you and most real guys would sweep you off your feet and let the become what you want them to become in the sense of your choosing.


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> dont get mad, get glad!




Well, I got it to where it needs to be!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> im wondering if the lump  under my chin/towards my neck is a thyroid nodule




Hunny, you know what?  I think you should go to a different Doctor to get a second opinion. Maybe a specialist?  What do you think?


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

loading..........


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

where is GBC??


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

i dunno, im scared and i think doctors are retarded


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

I would do it regardless because this way you can find out if thyroid disorder is the cause for your weight problems.

Or, you can continue wonder if so or not.


If it's not the case then, I would consider highering someone to manage your diet in a BB/Fitness atmosphere.


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

(Eva
I don't expect my love affairs to last for long
Never fool myself that my dreams will come true


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Being used to trouble I anticipate it
But all the same I hate it, wouldn't you?


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

(Eva So what happens now?
(Che Another suitcase in another hall


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

(Eva So what happens now?
(Che Take your picture off another wall


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

(Eva Where am I going to?
(Che You'll get by, you always have before


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

(Eva Where am I going to?


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Time and time again I've said that I don't care
That I'm immune to gloom, that I'm hard through and through


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

But every time it matters all my words desert me
So anyone can hurt me, and they do


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

(chorus)


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Call in three months time and I'll be fine, I know
Well maybe not that fine, but I'll survive anyhow


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

I won't recall the names and places of each sad occasion
But that's no consolation here and now.


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

(chorus, with Che's lines being sung by the starlets)


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

(Huevo
Don't ask anymore.


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

(Che
Goodnight and thank you Huevo
She is in every magazine


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Been photographed, seen, she is known
We don't like to rush, but your case has been packed


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

If she's missed anything, you could give her a ring
But she won't always answer the phone


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Oh but it's sad when a love affair dies
But we have pretended enough


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

It's best that we both stop fooling ourselves


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

(Che
Which means ...


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Chorus:


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

(Che and Eva
There is noone, noone at all
Never has been, and never will be a lover, male or female


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Who hasn't an eye on, in fact they rely on
Tricks they can try on their partner


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

They're hoping their lover will help them or keep them
Support them, promote them


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Don't blame them, you're the same


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Che
Goodnight and thank you Emilio
You've completed your task


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

What more can we ask of you now?
Please sign the book on the way out the door


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

And that will be all, if she needs you she'll call
But I don't think that's likely somehow


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

(Eva
Oh but it's sad when a love affair dies
But when we were hot, we were hot


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

I know you'll look back on the good times we've shared
Which means ...


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

(chorus, substituting "blame her" for "blame them", sung only by Che)


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Eva
There is no soap, no soap like Zaz
No detergent, lotion, or oil with such power in the shower


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

It's the mother and father of luxury lather
The talk of the bath, the great ointment


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

One little frolic with new Zaz carbolic
You're scented, you'll be sent


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

(Che
Goodnight and thank you Senor Jabon
We are grateful you found her a spot on the sound radio


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

We'll think of you every time she's on the air
We'd love you to stay but you'd be in the way


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

So do up your trousers and go


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

(Eva
Oh but it's sad when a love affair dies
The decline into silence and doubt


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Our passion was just too intense to survive


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

(Che
Which means ...


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

(Lovers
This is a club I should never have joined
Someone has made us look fools


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Argentine men call the sexual shots
Someone has altered the rules


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

(Eva
Fame on the wireless as far as it goes
Is all very well but every girl knows


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

(Che
She needs a man she can monopolize
With fingers in dozens of different pies


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

(Lovers
Oh but it's sad when a love affair dies


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 1, 2004)

you have more posts than I have sentences I have spoken in my life


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 1, 2004)

aren't you watching the superbowl?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

boooo superbowl booo


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> you have more posts than I have sentences I have spoken in my life




It's time to let TGS know that I am NOT some walk in the park!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> aren't you watching the superbowl?




I have a Band Meeting around 7:30 pm and as for the super bowl.

Gooooooooo PATRIOTS!!!!

NEw England Baby!!!

The last quarter is the best time to watch it!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> boooo superbowl booo




Hey Baby-doll!    Sexsay-Gal!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

hahaha sexy yeah right


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Remember... SELF ESTEEM, hun!!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

The Lady's Got Potential
lyrics by Tim Rice, music by Andrew Lloyd Webber
vocals by Antonio Banderas
Disc 1, Track 9, Time: 4:25
-------------------------
(Che
In June of forty-three there was a military coup
Behind it was a gang called the G.O.U.


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Who did not feel the need to be elected


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

They had themselves a party at the point of a gun
They were slightly to the right of Atilla the Hun


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

A bomb or two and very few objected


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Yeah, just one shell and governments fall like flies, kapow, die
They stumble and fall, bye bye


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Backs to the wall, aim high
We're having a ball


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

The tank and bullet rule as democracy dies


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

The lady's got potential, she was setting her sights
On making it in movies with her name in lights


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

The greatest social climber since Cinderella


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

OK, she couldn't act but she had the right friends
And we all know a career depends


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

On knowing the right fella to be stellar


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Yeah, just one shell and governments lose their nerve, kapow, die
They stumble and fall, bye bye


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Backs to the wall, aim high
We're having a ball


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

That's how we get the government we deserve


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Now the man behind the President calling the shots
Involved so discreetly in a lot of their plots


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Was Colonel Juan Peron, would be dictator


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

He began in the army out in Italy so
Saw Mussolini's rise from the very front row


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

I reckon he'd do likewise sooner or later


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Yeah, just one blast and the tear gas falls like rain, kapow, die
They haven't a chance, bye bye


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

The terrorists advance
But one guy doesn't dirty his hands


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Peron was biding time out in the slow lane


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Yeah, suddenly an earthquake hit the town of San Juan, kapow, die
They stumble and fall, bye bye


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Keep away from the wall
But one guy was having a ball


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

The tragedy, a golden chance for Peron


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

He organized a concert with incredible flair
In aid of all the victims, such a grand affair


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Politicians, actors, stars of every flavor


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

It was January twenty-second, 1944
A night to remember, yeah, that's for sure


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

For that's the night that Peron first met Eva
For that's the night that Peron first met Eva


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

What song is that?


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2004)

I missed this reply but I was doing the whole score to EVITA!  (Madonna, Andrew Lloyd Weber & Tim Rice)

  That was a speech given by the narrator  leading up to a killer song!


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 6, 2004)

whats happenin people


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 6, 2004)

eh. no one in here....


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

im all over why dont we stick to rocks whoring thread tho


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 6, 2004)

still here


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 6, 2004)

whered u go


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

pay attention!


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 6, 2004)

lol yes ma'am


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

dang, you'[ve been briefed!


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

shes the boss.


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

well its time for some whoring.


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

just did my cardio


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

30 mins on the eliptical


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

wasnt too bad really.


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

elipticals are under-rated if you ask me.


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

they are kind of fun


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

better then treas mills


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

thats for sure


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

cuz you actually get to do something with your arms too


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

then when i was done i had my post wo shake


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

it tasted pretty good


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

i hope that asparatame doesnt bother me


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

its the only whey i have right now.


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

do doo doo dooooo....


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> im all over why dont we stick to rocks whoring thread tho



Y not do both?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

i love the elliptical much more than the treadmill

treadmill = ouchies


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

i do, when i get bored with the eliptical


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

Well GBC I think we may be on the same boat.  My body temp is tooooooo low.


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

there you are.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

so your body temp went up...


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

your going to live.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

Nah, Im getting 96.5 now.  Grrrr!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

995


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

that piece of shit is broken man.


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

so whats the chest going to be


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

lol.  Yea right.  I doubt it bro.


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

*cheat


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

997


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

im going break out the fat free poptarts for my refeed again those things kickass.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

cheat again?


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

i thought u were bulking


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

Dont tell me too cause i will.  I was thinking cheesecake earlier.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

1000!!!!


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

your going to hit 1000 man


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

SWEET. see this day wasnt so bad after all


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

lol


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

LOL. Yea.  To things happend.  I reached a thousand and I got my Certificate in the mail.


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

hey greek---this sounds like a really bad idea to me. "45 mins empty stomach cardio (5x a week)"


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

Better think twice about that.


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

u agree dude?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

Can we say catabolism and overtraining?


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

big time. youll turn into a holocost victim on that routine.


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

<<<---of course i look like one in this pic.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

LOL.


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

hey no laughing!!!!


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

so hows the music goin man


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

Im writing still.  Just need to get my ass in the studio.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

1008


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

1009


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

i dont look anything near a holocaust victim

my body temperature (havent measured) feels much better right now


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

1010


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

sweet... so u like any rock bands though


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

Im sure all that food of course its gonna go up.


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

i think my fave band is like pink floyd


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

Nah man.  I used to be into them but not anymore.  That was back in the 80s though.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

me? i like some metal bands.. not so much into mainstream rock..


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i dont look anything near a holocaust victim
> 
> my body temperature (havent measured) feels much better right now



i was jp, sorry


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

what do you mean back in the 80s your only 22


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

did you listen to rock when u were 5 yrs old? lol


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

I used to listen to music then.  I know it may seem like I didnt but my cousin exposed it to me at a yound age.  I was around 5 or so at that age.


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

wow


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

Yea man.  Im deep with the music.  I used to want to be a drummer.  Never happend though.  My taste in music went a totally different direction.


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

yeah..i started learning the guitar when i was younger. but it never picked up. i was too lazy. and too busy getting fat.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

Lol.  Carb city.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

50% FAT 50%Carbs was your ratio huh?


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

used to eat a pint of ice cream before bed, a pack of pizza bagels,plate full of cookies. i think i was up to 240  30%bf


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

but then again u know about that to. im preaching to the master.


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 7, 2004)

i bet you could crush a few pizzas back in your big days


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

Lol.  Hell yea!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sentricyphen *_
> i bet you could crush a few pizzas back in your big days




Few would be an understatement.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

1023


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

1024


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

1025


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

1026


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

Hows the refeed goin?


----------



## david (Jun 12, 2004)

The DEAD thread!


----------



## david (Jun 12, 2004)

Or, maybe you could say this is the thread that houses the classic few whores that entertained or bored the viewers/members of IM.com  But on the other hand, there are many story to be told in this thread.

Lay to rest dead ol' thread


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 12, 2004)

it's not dead yet...............*CLEAR!!*.....*ZZZAAAPPP*....*thump thump*....


HOLA! dave! how are you doing???


----------



## david (Jun 12, 2004)

You're absolutely correct!  As long as you and I are alive it won't die!  I've been doing O.K. but life has been hectic since I took on managing a band!  But, the rewards hopefully will come very soon!    What are you up to?  





			
				CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> it's not dead yet...............*CLEAR!!*.....*ZZZAAAPPP*....*thump thump*....
> 
> 
> HOLA! dave! how are you doing???


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 12, 2004)

Bump...for the whores.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 12, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> You're absolutely correct!  As long as you and I are alive it won't die!  I've been doing O.K. but life has been hectic since I took on managing a band!  But, the rewards hopefully will come very soon!    What are you up to?



a band now dave? you one the busiest people i've ever met  i'm in summer school lol thats about it and training you should go check out my journal since no ones posted in it yet LOL


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 12, 2004)

Sorry doin housework my daughter is at my parents for the weekend n I'm cleaning her room can we say AMAZON JUNGLE I thought I wouldn't get out alive. Back in there I go pray for me....


----------



## david (Jun 12, 2004)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> a band now dave? you one the busiest people i've ever met  i'm in summer school lol thats about it and training you should go check out my journal since no ones posted in it yet LOL


BO bumped thread up for us!  

Yes, bt/ Nextel and Band management, it leaves me with 3 hours of sleep!  I wonder if I should go to summer school with you instead!!  I will go check out your journal!    The new place to whore!!!!   

 

Hello Rockgazer!


----------



## Chain Link (Jun 12, 2004)

*Drops down on a knee and prays for RG*

"Dear god... I.. Id like to give a shout out to my boyz up in heaven. Sup? Id also like to thank your holiness for the miracles youve brought to this world. Britney spears, internet porn, Britney spears being photoshopped into internet porn.. and Im sure theres other miracles too. Thank you.

Oh; Shit, I almost forgot. And please protect RG69 from the jungle(thats mortal talk for,"Mess") that is her daughters bedroom. I pray that you bless the room with teflon coating; for easy cleaning with most dish washing detergents. Thank you."


----------



## supertech (Jun 12, 2004)




----------



## david (Jun 12, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 13, 2004)

Chain Link said:
			
		

> *Drops down on a knee and prays for RG*
> 
> "Dear god... I.. Id like to give a shout out to my boyz up in heaven. Sup? Id also like to thank your holiness for the miracles youve brought to this world. Britney spears, internet porn, Britney spears being photoshopped into internet porn.. and Im sure theres other miracles too. Thank you.
> 
> Oh; Shit, I almost forgot. And please protect RG69 from the jungle(thats mortal talk for,"Mess") that is her daughters bedroom. I pray that you bless the room with teflon coating; for easy cleaning with most dish washing detergents. Thank you."


thank you. I managed to finish the job with no serious injury although there may be some lingering stiffness in the neck tomorrow from repeated shaking of the head in disbelief. Some papers were stuck to the floor and I wrecklessly threw them away without 1st carefully inspecting them. If you never hear from me again it will mean that upon arriving home she was able to glance at her now spotless room and tell by use of her special superpower-like hot guy vision that I threw away a picture of Eminem or Tupac. In the event of my untimely demise I hereby give BigBalla permission to sniff my post mortem ass crack to make sure it's really me.


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2004)

why doesn't my signature logo of the band work?  WTF?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 13, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> why doesn't my signature logo of the band work?  WTF?


did you use a web host that is having problems now or move the file on your pc so the link path thingy is no longer accurate? Image Shack has been screwy lately but my pics are up. Could't upload anything this morning though. Some of my images I've had up a long time I had to reload. Try that.


----------



## supertech (Jun 13, 2004)

Good mourning RG


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> did you use a web host that is having problems now or move the file on your pc so the link path thingy is no longer accurate? Image Shack has been screwy lately but my pics are up. Could't upload anything this morning though. Some of my images I've had up a long time I had to reload. Try that.


You could be right. I have it saved in the yahoo photo album but I think I'll move that image into here or on my personal webpage. I have to do that anyways! Thanks, Rockg!


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2004)

OK, I actually put up in the gallery and linked the http:// from there.  Now I think  it will work!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 13, 2004)

Looks great David n hi Supertech


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 13, 2004)

Sittin for a couple cups of Joe then little or no time today for PWing it is so nice out.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 13, 2004)

My friend Paul is a house painter (and sells paintings) n works on the coast . he said it is so cold there he's working in long johns n still wearing his coat. this is the 1st morning it hasn't been cold here.


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Looks great David n hi Supertech


Why thank ya!  I was looking at your signature and I was trying to read the signature of the Rocks face with Starry eyes.  But, I couldn't help how big his hands were!


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> My friend Paul is a house painter (and sells paintings) n works on the coast . he said it is so cold there he's working in long johns n still wearing his coat. this is the 1st morning it hasn't been cold here.


ummnn... is he on the coast of Antartica??


----------



## supertech (Jun 13, 2004)

I DiGRESS, is that a group you manage.


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2004)

Yes, at this time I am.  If you want to hear the music click on the logo and crank up your speakers!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 13, 2004)

nope Maine n I live by Mt. Katahdin


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> nope Maine n I live by Mt. Katahdin


Where in Maine is that? North, Middle or South?  How cold is that he's in long johns?  The weather forecast showed me 75 degrees while in the gym doing cardio.


----------



## supertech (Jun 13, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Yes, at this time I am. If you want to hear the music click on the logo and crank up your speakers!!!


Wow thats pretty good...I like her voice.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm in the lower northern part of the state, Millinocket.







He works on Naskeag Point near the Ellsworth Bar Harbor area. Said it was low 50's high 40's because it's so exposed. Just a few miles inland makes a big difference.


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2004)

supertech said:
			
		

> Wow thats pretty good...I like her voice.


Thanks! If you want, PM me your address and I 'll send you the whole album (Tentative album that is. Unreleased)


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> I'm in the lower northern part of the state, Millinocket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that I have this visual, I can believe it especially early on in the AM.  I used to live in Vermont so I know what you mean.


----------



## supertech (Jun 13, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Thanks! If you want, PM me your address and I 'll send you the whole album (Tentative album that is. Unreleased)


Kewl...You need my email address?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 13, 2004)

David, you should note on your sig "click n listen" I had no idea I could, very nice sound btw.


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2004)

supertech said:
			
		

> Kewl...You need my email address?


It would be kinda hard sending you a CD through the computer!  LOL!!!  PM me a physical address.


----------



## supertech (Jun 13, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> It would be kinda hard sending you a CD through the computer! LOL!!! PM me a physical address.


 Sorry I am a little slow.  ok heres a pm on its way


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> David, you should note on your sig "click n listen" I had no idea I could, very nice sound btw.


Thanks for the compliment and thanks for the suggestion!  I just did what you said!  So, what you both see on the design is the T-Shirt!  I can't wait to get it!  I'll send a few out to some on IM.com.  Rockg, if you want a copy of the CD, just pm a physical/PO Box address.


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2004)

supertech said:
			
		

> Sorry I am a little slow.  ok heres a pm on its way


Got it!


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2004)

Did Prince do away with the Top 10 posters section and Top posters overall??


----------



## supertech (Jun 13, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Did Prince do away with the Top 10 posters section and Top posters overall??


yes he did


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2004)

That could be good.  I know that I will always be top poster!     Like that matters.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 13, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 13, 2004)

i'm hungry.. somebody take me out for dinner


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 13, 2004)

Not me bleh. I ate a ton of fresh cherries n papaya.


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


Something on your mind or want to talk about?


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> i'm hungry.. somebody take me out for dinner


Yeah, get your ass back down here and we'll go to Hoot-a's and also, get terrible service and wait 1.5 hours!   

 Ms. V-lo!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 13, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Something on your mind or want to talk about?


the top 10 poster thing was kinda fun sometimes.


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> the top 10 poster thing was kinda fun sometimes.


Yes, it was interesting. However, to some, it may also appeared when are numbers were ridiculously high, we were "no brainer's-no life's" Well, no comment. I have so much going on and I have a gig to go to in an hour so....... my day starts soon! Florida is fun Rockg, you should come down sometime. Ask Vivian (Greeky) !


 <<<=== our waiter sucked!!!


----------



## Randy (Jun 13, 2004)

What ever happened to ole Greeky.... I talk to her one minute, the next minute she is gone for days... 

I'm sure I used antiperspirant


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> What ever happened to ole Greeky.... I talk to her one minute, the next minute she is gone for days...
> 
> I'm sure I used antiperspirant


She was on a moment ago.


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2004)

Good night my friend's!  I'm off to work!!  (Band Gig)


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2004)

one


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2004)

two


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2004)

Freddy's coming for you!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 13, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Yes, it was interesting. However, to some, it may also appeared when are numbers were ridiculously high, we were "no brainer's-no life's" Well, no comment. I have so much going on and I have a gig to go to in an hour so....... my day starts soon! Florida is fun Rockg, you should come down sometime. Ask Vivian (Greeky) !
> 
> 
> <<<=== our waiter sucked!!!


been there a bunch and i love it. Last time we went way down through the keys. Definately on my maybe we'll move to list.


----------



## heeholler (Jun 13, 2004)

Hey David. Howdy GBC.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 13, 2004)

Hey Hee, what's up buddy? Long time no talk.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm about to hit the bed now though


----------



## heeholler (Jun 13, 2004)

Mee too rock. I got to get up early 2morrow. I'll talk to you later. My job may take me by your area for a week or two this year.


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> been there a bunch and i love it. Last time we went way down through the keys. Definately on my maybe we'll move to list.


Cool!    Well, if you do come down and the group is NOT on tour then ring us Floridian's up!  Hey, maybe our tour could include Maine.     Ya never know!


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2004)

Hello Rock n Hee!  Damn, it's been so long since we last tal... err...   whore'd!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 13, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey David and Greeky! Hate to say this but this is the WRONG whoring journal!


----------



## david (Jun 14, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey David and Greeky! Hate to say this but this is the WRONG whoring journal!


Where then??


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 14, 2004)

Rock's whoring thread I believe


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2004)

Good morning people


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jun 14, 2004)

Good morning Rock... are we up for a fun day in this thread?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2004)

I'll be here on n off but have a lot to do today but just gettin up now n can hang for a couple cups of coffee. i need to fix Teslas bike today jammed chain n crooked derailer. easier to buy a new one probably.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2004)

I've been thinking of asking a friend to take me to play golf. I never have n I wonder if I will hate it or if it's fun. you ever play? Anyone?


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jun 14, 2004)

I love the game... but it gets expensive...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2004)

He'll pay. I want to try it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2004)

Back everyone wanted new sneakers. Small town huh.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Rock's whoring thread I believe


 Greekys got it!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2004)

This 2 Rocks thing is confusing people call me that too.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

Well if it's compliments then they are prob talking to you. If it's insults and degrading you can bet they are talking to me


----------



## david (Jun 14, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Rock's whoring thread I believe


Is that thread still going??


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 14, 2004)

I looked for it yesterday and couldnt find it, I think its finally dead


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

NOOOOooooooo!! I'll find it


----------



## Randy (Jun 14, 2004)

Greek,

That's a hot picture of you in your avatar.....wowie


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jun 15, 2004)

The thread you are looking for is under Sexual Health...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2004)

Huh?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2004)

Has anyone ever had to wait for a 12 yr old girl to shower n dress????? argh!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy (Jun 15, 2004)

no


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2004)

Wolfie looks ever so much better.


----------



## Randy (Jun 15, 2004)

Yes, I feel much better now


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2004)

What the hell did wolfie eat?


----------



## Randy (Jun 15, 2004)

why 3 pigs my dear of course


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh that pork needs to be well done dear.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2004)

i'm really tryin to bust ass cleaning today so don't feel ignored if it takes me a while before posts. gettin some shit ready for charity n so on. summertime jobs.


----------



## Randy (Jun 15, 2004)

Yeah,  someone must of blown out my PhIYER


----------



## Randy (Jun 15, 2004)

Yes,  Rock...

Actually I have to run too..  Have to get something productive done here.
I will talk to you a bit later my friend.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2004)

K n I did not fuq with your Phyier oops wrong thread.


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever had to wait for a 12 yr old girl to shower n dress????? argh!!!!!!!


No, thank god!  I'd be always late to everything to everything if I did that because I plan things out in the sense of stealing sleep, eating etc.!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 18, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever had to wait for a 12 yr old girl to shower n dress????? argh!!!!!!!


never!  haha


----------



## david (Jun 18, 2004)

i'M HERE, TOO~!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 18, 2004)

hey. hi. howareya.


----------



## david (Jun 18, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> hey. hi. howareya.


Hey Sweetie!  

I have NOT sent out the CD due to massive planning for radio, Venue (show coming up), P.O.P. stuff etc.

But I promise, I will send it to you tomorrow!

How are ya and what's on the agenda this weekend for ya?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 18, 2004)

Wallpapering my bedroom with a white on white satin textured wallpaper. Its like these droopy wisteria goldenchain type trees if you look close, really beautiful. And putting up a big antique mirror I just bought for a headboard. Then sunday turning the back porch back into a sleep porch for hot summer nites.


----------



## david (Jun 18, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Wallpapering my bedroom with a white on white satin textured wallpaper. Its like these droopy wisteria goldenchain type trees if you look close, really beautiful. And putting up a big antique mirror I just bought for a headboard. Then sunday turning the back porch back into a sleep porch for hot summer nites.


Well, I guess you do have a plan.  It'll turn out nice, no doubt! I just got back from the band's perfomance.  I'm hitting the hay!!!!

Lots of love sweetie, have a great weekend but I feel that you will be on the computer this weekend!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 18, 2004)

of course but i rarely sleep Grasshopper so accomplish much regardless.


----------



## david (Jun 19, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> of course but i rarely sleep Grasshopper so accomplish much regardless.


Hee Hee.... you're sleeping now.  Must be that "rare" occassion going on now!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)

Actually msn was down they have been at least 3 times in the last two days.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 21, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Actually I went down on :_______at least 3 times in the last two days.


hey....a guy can dream, can't he? 


hiya gazer!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)

hiya msn


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 21, 2004)

hey..call me anything you like..just don't call me late for dinner!


----------



## david (Jun 21, 2004)

my eyes are burning!!!!  Ouch!!!  Too much sun I guess!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2004)

My kids just watched _Vampires_ with James Wood one of our favorites.


----------



## david (Jun 22, 2004)

I didn't know about that movie..............  I'll have to check that one out.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2004)

It's a bit campy but really good.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jun 22, 2004)

A cool flick.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2004)

did you get wood?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jun 22, 2004)

Not like Woods'


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2004)

you were supposed to say mahogany. I thought you watched the movie.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jun 22, 2004)

I did but it's been a while, sorry


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2004)

thats okay Padre.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jun 22, 2004)

I gotta tell you though, the fat Baldwin (there used to be just one) makes like the worst vampire ever.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah he weakens the movie a little although Valac is quite hot he is so good at being so bad.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jun 22, 2004)

He plays the villain in every freaky/gothic movie out there. 
He does look cool though.

Did you see _Along Comes a Spider_?  He still played the villain but they made him look almost "normal".  Now that was trippy.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2004)

been a while 4 me too....

sorry haven't called...have not been home...got to baby sit last night...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2004)

hi Burner I vant to tell you suthin very interesting but !st wat iz you blood type n are you a virgin?

Oh oh has anyone seen the Andy Warhol Frankenstein n Vampire movies I did n then again in 3d


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> hi Burner I vant to tell you suthin very interesting but !st wat iz you blood type n are you a virgin?
> 
> Oh oh has anyone seen the Andy Warhol Frankenstein n Vampire movies I did n then again in 3d


I am O-
is it better to be a virgin or not? Will you sacrifice my virginity?
I have this amazing regenerative ability! I am reborn a virgin every thursday evening at the stroke of midnight!
pretty cool, eh?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2004)

In the Warhol movie he keeps asking girls if they are virgins n they lie (I have a feeling a little of that is goin on here too) n say they are so he bites them n he pukes up the blood.... he finally deflowers a girl n licks up her virginal blood off the floor. That's Andy Warhol for you.


----------



## david (Jun 22, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> It's a bit campy but really good.


"campy"??  What does that mean??


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> In the Warhol movie he keeps asking girls if they are virgins n they lie (I have a feeling a little of that is goin on here too) n say they are so he bites them n he pukes up the blood.... he finally deflowes a girl n licks up her virginal blood off the floor. That's Andy Warhol for you.


hey...I'm not lying...I ma a born again virgin! honest!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2004)

more for fun than trying to be serious, not aiming for perfection but a good time sort of
" considered amusing"


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey...I'm not lying...I ma a born again virgin! honest!


come here...lemme show you!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jun 22, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> he finally deflowes a girl n licks up her virginal blood off the floor.


 I miss college.


----------



## supertech (Jul 7, 2004)

i am


----------



## supertech (Jul 7, 2004)

very bored


----------



## Fashong (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow their are ALOT OF replies@@!!!!


----------



## Fashong (Jun 9, 2005)

I wonder if anyone actually read all 444 pages of posts lol


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2005)

Fashong said:
			
		

> I wonder if anyone actually read all 444 pages of posts lol


Hell No!


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 9, 2005)

Holy Shit - This thread has 13,309 posts


----------



## Vieope (Jun 9, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Holy Shit - This thread has 13,309 posts


_Rock´s thread has almost 30.000 _


----------



## david (Jun 14, 2005)

all very impressive!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 15, 2005)

very.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 15, 2005)

I may be buying a house soon.  I live in Bucks County, PA.   Houses are so expensive.  I live in an apartment now and pay 850$ a month.  You can't find a house around here for under 200,000$.


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 15, 2005)

Buying a house?

Try one of the "photoshped" luxury homes for your enjoyment!


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 15, 2005)

I cant believe this thing is still alive.


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2005)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> very.



hello Crash!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey dave whats up brother?


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2005)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> Hey dave whats up brother?



A whole lotta nuttin!  Naw, just kidding.  Go to my website and see the new developments!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 15, 2005)

david said:
			
		

> A whole lotta nuttin!  Naw, just kidding.  Go to my website and see the new developments!



dave bro, if i wasnt so drunk right now i would, but you know how that really goes, you have a websight??? lol sorry i needa foret sbout girl issues s im drunk but hell were talking about a fort L trip next summer we neeed to hang ourt


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 16, 2005)

That was a really incoherent reply.


----------



## Fashong (Jun 16, 2005)

I live near Bucks County!


----------



## Fashong (Jun 16, 2005)

Moo :/ this thread has so many posts it's amazing!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

Entertain me!


----------



## Fashong (Jun 16, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Entertain me!




*dances*


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

I have nothing to do at work.. Have to stay for another hour and a half.. Whores, whore with me!!


----------



## Fashong (Jun 16, 2005)

:bounce:


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 16, 2005)

Nothing to do?  I wish I had that problem.

Hangeth though in there


----------



## Fashong (Jun 16, 2005)

Alrighty


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

Well this is a summer job and they don't really seem to need much help


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

It's a nice day here today, I wish I could have been out in the sun.. I'm not spoiled with good weather here in Sweden.. 
Would it be rude if I laid down on the floor here and took a nap?


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 16, 2005)

Ever seen the movie "Office Space"?

Try that approach.

It's raining like hell here today so I might as well be here at work.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

Haven't seen that movie.. 

So where do you work?


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 16, 2005)

American Airlines


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 16, 2005)

How bout you?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

ooooh, can you get me some cheap tickets?? Copenhagen-DC  I need to go see Eggs since we're living on different continents now 

I'm working at my dad's electronics company.. Boring but good pay!


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 16, 2005)

What's he doing in Copenhagen?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

He's in the US, I'm in Sweden.. South of Sweden so Copenhagen has the closest big international airport..


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 16, 2005)

Ahh ok, My bad.  Now that I think of it, I knew you were in Sweden.

So what's he doing in DC?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

Well he's in Chicago right now working, but his school is a couple of hours from DC. I'm stuck here in school for two more years (for my Masters). 

We actually met here on IM years and years ago.. Then he came to see me in the summer of 2003.. Sounds weird, but we both knew it was right.. We were right


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 16, 2005)

Well my girlfriend and I got approved for a $245,000 loan.  We are 23 years old.  The lady said we have great credit for how young we are.  Better then most 30 year old client's she has.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

Double, that's awesome!! Congrats!  are you buying a house or something?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

I guess I'm the only whore today..


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 16, 2005)

Yes I am in the process.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

That's exciting.. Building or buying?


----------



## Fashong (Jun 16, 2005)

Doublebase I live in glen mills, you should come lift with me one day


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

Or you could always go to Sweden, lotsa hot girls at my gym!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

Man, I'm so bored I think I'm going a little crazy


----------



## Fashong (Jun 16, 2005)

I can't even drive yet, let alone goto sweden lol.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

I get to go home now!!! Bye guys


----------



## Fashong (Jun 16, 2005)

Cya!


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 16, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I guess I'm the only whore today..


Sorry.  Didn't mean to bail on you.  Had a conference call/board (bored) meeting to go to.


----------



## Fashong (Jun 16, 2005)

Hmmmm, who else lives near glen mills/aston, Pennsylvania


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 16, 2005)

Bensalem, PA here.


----------



## Fashong (Jun 16, 2005)

Yea, Doublebase I heard you might move to buckscounty which I think is close so I posted that you should come lift with me one day.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 16, 2005)

post


----------



## maniclion (Jun 16, 2005)

postpost


----------



## maniclion (Jun 16, 2005)

postpostpost


----------



## maniclion (Jun 16, 2005)

postpostpostpost


----------



## maniclion (Jun 16, 2005)

postpostpostpostpost


----------



## maniclion (Jun 16, 2005)

postpostpostpostpostpost


----------



## maniclion (Jun 16, 2005)

postpostpostpostpostpostpost


----------



## maniclion (Jun 16, 2005)

postpostpostpostpostpostpostpost


----------



## maniclion (Jun 16, 2005)

postpostpostpostpostpostpostpostpost


----------



## maniclion (Jun 16, 2005)

post
 post


----------



## maniclion (Jun 16, 2005)

post
 post
 post


----------



## maniclion (Jun 16, 2005)

postpost
 post
 post


----------



## god hand (Jun 16, 2005)

Another ten fucking hour day at work!


----------



## god hand (Jun 16, 2005)

whore


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 16, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> That was a really incoherent reply.




really?


----------



## Fashong (Jun 16, 2005)

Post Post!!!


----------



## Fashong (Jun 16, 2005)

Postzor!


----------



## Fashong (Jun 16, 2005)

Moo cow


----------



## Fashong (Jun 16, 2005)

Wonder if I can get to 400 posts by tonight? lol


----------



## Fashong (Jun 16, 2005)

Chocolate flavored peanut butter


----------



## Fashong (Jun 16, 2005)

wowwowowowowo so many posts this thread has!


----------



## Fashong (Jun 16, 2005)

Lets try to get this thread up to 1 million posts??


----------



## Fashong (Jun 16, 2005)

Who is with me?


----------



## Fashong (Jun 16, 2005)

Anyone?? huh huh?


----------



## god hand (Jun 16, 2005)

Kick ass!


----------



## god hand (Jun 16, 2005)

I kid I kid!


----------



## Fashong (Jun 17, 2005)

Post Post Post Post Post Post Post Post Post Post Post Post Post Post Post Post Post Post Post


----------



## Fashong (Jun 17, 2005)

Moo cow


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Fashong (Jun 17, 2005)

lol


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 20, 2005)

fart


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## Doublebase (Jun 20, 2005)

Jenny Mccarthy has the hottest legs.


----------



## david (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2005)

i think someone is putting test in my coffee or something.


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 21, 2005)

How so?  Are you walking around with a perpetual erection and the undying urge to hump something or are you feeling unusualy aggressive?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2005)

the 1st one. but i'm a girl.... very puzzling.


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 21, 2005)

Yea, that is puzzling.  enlarged clitoris and an unbridled urge to commit mass acts of unscrupulous copulation...  You should call Vanity.  Quickly.  He'll thank you for it, I swear.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2005)

trust me he knows. after 6 months of nightly talks i recently started dreaming of him every night. not those kind of dreams but nice ones. i'm thinking there might be a connection.


----------



## david (Jun 21, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i think someone is puttint test in my coffee or something.



Hi Marcia!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2005)

hi david. i notice you are in a lot of these old polls that are getting ressurected. i was wondering if it is being perpetrated by someone with a david fetish.


----------



## david (Jun 21, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> hi david. i notice you are in a lot of these old polls that are getting ressurected. i was wondering if it is being perpetrated by someone with a david fetish.



Could be.... but if it's a "he" then they should remain anonymous!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 21, 2005)

Special snacks from the Orlando airport featuring Old Testament people (perhaps in poor taste, but the names are rather amusing).


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2005)

at the hardware store here they sell chocolate bars for pms. they are really funny but i bet some men got in trouble.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 21, 2005)

I can imagine! Regardless, pretty funny stuff


----------



## david (Jun 22, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Special snacks from the Orlando airport featuring Old Testament people (perhaps in poor taste, but the names are rather amusing).



interesting!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 22, 2005)

The Bible bar tag line really nails it....


----------



## david (Jun 22, 2005)

where's crash


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 22, 2005)

he's right here


----------



## david (Jun 22, 2005)

It's about time you came back.

Bigss misses you!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 22, 2005)

did he get my flowers?.........


----------



## NEO_72 (Jun 30, 2005)

I could use a few posts.

Plus, I'm at work and my freaking apples went bad. So I just get my shake before lunch. I hate being hungry!  

Edited for typos....


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 30, 2005)

david said:
			
		

> It's about time you came back.
> 
> Bigss misses you!



Hell yall need to quit lurking in this thread. There is so many damn pages and im way to lazy to read em all. What have you and crash been up to


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 30, 2005)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> did he get my flowers?.........



I got your flowers right here


----------



## david (Jul 1, 2005)

HEY BIGSS!!


----------



## Crono1000 (Jul 1, 2005)

plop


----------



## david (Jul 1, 2005)

Plop??


----------



## Eggs (Jul 1, 2005)

Ploop?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jul 2, 2005)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> I got your flowers right here




quit waving your ass at me 


i'm so very bored,........i love summer break


----------



## GFR (Jul 2, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> The Bible bar tag line really nails it....


Those bars look yummy.


----------



## david (Jul 2, 2005)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> quit waving your ass at me
> 
> 
> i'm so very bored,........i love summer break



I thought you liked that...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jul 2, 2005)

man i dont wanna see what you'd buy someone for christmas if that were the case


----------



## holdemking (Jul 3, 2005)

bump


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 17, 2006)

I just remembered about this thread, man I have posted some worthless junk


----------



## GFR (Jul 17, 2006)

I do not own this thread yet


----------



## GFR (Jul 17, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> I just remembered about this thread, man I have posted some worthless junk


Welcome to my world


----------



## fufu (Jul 18, 2006)

Who wants to join me for a meat spin?


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 18, 2006)

I love whores


----------



## GFR (Jul 18, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Who wants to join me for a meat spin?


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## MGorgon (Jul 19, 2006)

What a moron.  Post.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 19, 2006)

MGorgon said:
			
		

> What a moron. Post.


----------



## Dero (Jan 19, 2007)

OMG,This is what I meant by wasted time and bandwidth. 

Prince ,I'm suprised this is still here...


----------



## ZECH (Jan 19, 2007)

Man, I forgot all about this!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 19, 2007)

LOL, now I have 67 posts in this thread.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 19, 2007)

I miss the Saturday Night Postwhore thread.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 19, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## ffemt (Jan 19, 2007)

FatCatMC said:


> Count me in.



me too


----------



## viet_jon (Jan 19, 2007)

M


----------



## viet_jon (Jan 19, 2007)

E


----------



## viet_jon (Jan 19, 2007)

T


----------



## viet_jon (Jan 19, 2007)

H


----------



## viet_jon (Jan 19, 2007)

R


----------



## viet_jon (Jan 19, 2007)

(e)


----------



## viet_jon (Jan 19, 2007)

[e]


----------



## zombul (Jan 19, 2007)

This is the only way I will ever get to be a whore.


----------



## zombul (Jan 19, 2007)

We'll except for that one time a couple a months back when..well never mind.


----------



## Dero (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh no,what have I created?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm having flash backs!


----------



## Yanick (Jan 19, 2007)

the next generation of bio engineered, lack of social life post whoring has begun!


----------



## Dero (Jan 19, 2007)

Just step back quietly...It might die


----------



## zombul (Jan 19, 2007)

This article refers to the political act of filibuster. For other uses see Filibuster (disambiguation). 
As form of obstructionism in a legislature or other decision making body, a filibuster is an attempt to extend debate upon a proposal in order to delay or completely prevent a vote on its passage. The term first came into use in the United States Senate, where Senate rules permit a senator, or a series of senators, to speak for as long as they wish and on any topic they choose, unless a supermajority group of 60 Senators brings debate to a close by invoking cloture. In the United Kingdom Parliament, a bill defeated by this maneuver is said to have been "talked out".

The term 'filibuster' was first used in 1851. It derived the Spanish filibustero for 'pirate' or 'freebooter'. This term had evolved from which had come from the French word flibustier, which itself evolved from the Dutch vrijbuiter (freebooter). This term was applied at the time to American adventurers, mostly from Southern states, who sought to overthrow the governments of Central American states, and transferred to the users of the filibuster, seen as a tactic for pirating or hijacking debate. [1].

Contents [hide]
1 Filibusters in the United States 
1.1 Overview 
1.2 History 
1.2.1 Early use 
1.2.2 The 20th century and the emergence of cloture 
1.2.3 Current practice 
1.3 The filibuster today 
2 Filibusters in Canada 
2.1 Bill 103 - The Megacity Bill 
3 Filibusters in the UK Parliament 
3.1 Filibusters in other legislatures on the British model 
4 Filibusters in France 
5 Fictional representations of filibusters 
6 See also 
7 Further reading 



[edit] Filibusters in the United States

[edit] Overview
Under Senate rules, debate generally need not be relevant to the topic under discussion, and there have been cases in which a Senator has undertaken part of a speech by reading from a telephone directory. Strom Thurmond (D-SC) set a record in 1957 by filibustering the Civil Rights Act of 1957 for 24 hours and 18 minutes, although the bill ultimately passed. Thurmond broke the previous record of 22 hours and 26 minutes set by Wayne Morse (I-OR) in 1953 protesting the Tidelands Oil legislation.

Preparations for a filibuster can be elaborate. Sometimes cots are brought into the hallways or cloakrooms for senators to sleep on. According to Newsweek, "They used to call it 'taking to the diaper,' a phrase that referred to the preparation undertaken by a prudent senator before an extended filibuster ... Strom Thurmond visited a steam room before his filibuster in order to dehydrate himself so he could drink without urinating. An aide stood by in the cloakroom with a pail in case of emergency." [2]

Filibusters have become much more common in recent decades. Twice as many filibusters took place in the 1991-1992 legislative session as in the entire nineteenth century. (Frozen Republic, p.198)


[edit] History

[edit] Early use
In 1789, the first U.S. Senate adopted rules allowing the Senate "to move the previous question," ending debate and proceeding to a vote. In 1806, Aaron Burr argued that the motion regarding the previous question was redundant, had only been exercised once in the preceding four years (see M. Gold & D. Gupta, 28 Harvard Journal of Law & Public Policy 205 at 215), and should be eliminated. The Senate agreed, and thus the potentiality for a filibuster sprang into being. Because the Senate created no alternative mechanism for terminating debate, the filibuster became an option for delay and blocking of floor votes.

The filibuster remained a solely theoretical option until 1841, when the Democratic minority tried to block a bank bill favored by the Whig majority by using this political tactic. Senator Henry Clay, a promoter of the bill, threatened to change Senate rules to allow the majority to close debate. Missouri Senator Thomas Hart Benton rebuked Clay for trying to stifle the Senate's right to unlimited debate and he was unsuccessful in eliminating the filibuster with a simple majority vote.


[edit] The 20th century and the emergence of cloture
In 1917 a rule allowing for the cloture of debate (ending a filibuster) was adopted by the Democrat-controlled Senate [3] at the urging of President Woodrow Wilson[4]. From 1917 to 1949, the requirement for cloture was two-thirds of those voting.

In 1946 Southern Democrats blocked a vote on a bill proposed by Dennis Chavez of New Mexico (S. 101) that would have created a permanent Fair Employment Practices Committee (FEPC) to prevent discrimination in the work place. The filibuster lasted weeks, and Senator Chavez was forced to remove the bill from consideration after a failed cloture vote even though he had enough votes to pass the bill. As civil rights loomed on the Senate agenda, this rule was revised in 1949 to allow cloture on any measure or motion by two-thirds of the entire Senate membership; in 1959 the threshold was restored to two-thirds of those voting. After a series of filibusters led by Southern Democrats in the 1960s over civil rights legislation, the Democrat-controlled Senate [5] in 1975 revised its cloture rule so that three-fifths of the Senators sworn (usually 60 senators) could limit debate. Changes to Senate rules still require two-thirds of Senators voting. Despite this rule, the filibuster or the threat of a filibuster remains an important tactic that allows a minority to affect legislation.


[edit] Current practice
Filibusters do not occur in legislative bodies in which time for debate is strictly limited by procedural rules. The House did not adopt rules restricting debate until 1842, and the filibuster was used in that body before that time.

In current practice, Senate Rule 22 permits procedural filibusters, in which actual continuous floor speeches are not required, although the Senate Majority Leader may require an actual traditional filibuster if he or she so chooses. This threat of a filibuster can be just as powerful as an actual filibuster.

Budget bills are governed under special rules called "reconciliation" which do not allow filibusters. Reconciliation once only applied to bills that would reduce the budget deficit, but since 1996 it has been used for all matters related to budget issues.

A filibuster can be defeated by the governing party if they leave the debated issue on the agenda indefinitely, without adding anything else to the agenda. Strom Thurmond's attempt to filibuster the Civil Rights Act was defeated when Senate Majority Leader Lyndon Johnson refused to refer any further business to the Senate, which required the filibuster to be kept up indefinitely. Instead, the opponents were all given a chance to speak and the matter eventually was forced to a vote.

According to a Historical Moments Essay on the U.S. Senate website, the Republican Party was the first to initiate a filibuster against a judicial nominee in 1968, forcing Democratic president Lyndon Johnson to withdraw the nomination of Associate Supreme Court Justice Abe Fortas to be chief justice.


[edit] The filibuster today
In 2005, a group of Republican senators led by Senate Majority Leader Bill Frist (R-TN), responding to the Democrats' threat to filibuster some judicial nominees of President George W. Bush to prevent a vote on the nominations, floated the idea of eliminating filibusters on judicial nominees by declaring current Senate rules allowing such filibusters unconstitutional. Senator Trent Lott, the senior Republican senator from Mississippi, named the plan the "nuclear option." Republican leaders later referred to the plan as the "constitutional option," though opponents and some supporters of the plan continue to use "nuclear option."

On May 23, 14 senators ??? seven Democrats and seven Republicans ??? led by John McCain (R-AZ) and Ben Nelson (D-NE) brokered a deal to allow three of Bush's nominees a vote on the Senate floor while leaving two others subject to a filibuster. The seven Democrats promised not to filibuster Bush's nominees except under "extraordinary circumstances," while the seven Republicans promised to oppose the nuclear option unless they thought a nominee was being filibustered that wasn't under "extraordinary circumstances." Specifically, the Democrats promised to stop the filibuster on Priscilla Owen, Janice Rogers Brown and William H. Pryor, Jr., who had all been filibustered in the Senate before. In return, the Republicans would stop the effort to ban the filibuster for judicial nominees. "Extraordinary circumstances" was not defined in advance. The term is open for interpretation by each Senator, but the Republicans and Democrats will have to agree on what it means if any nominee is to be blocked. Senator John Kerry led a failed filibuster against Judge (now Justice) Alito in January 2006. This agreement expired at the end of the second session of the 109th United States Congress (ended January 3, 2007).


[edit] Filibusters in Canada

[edit] Bill 103 - The Megacity Bill
A unique form of filibuster was pioneered by the Ontario New Democratic Party in the Legislative Assembly of Ontario in April 1997. To protest Progressive Conservative government legislation that would amalgamate the city of Toronto, Ontario, the small New Democratic caucus introduced 11,500 amendments to the megacity bill, created on computers with mail merge functionality. Each amendment would name a street in the proposed city, and provide that public hearings be held into the megacity with residents of the street invited to participate. The Ontario Liberal Party also joined the filibuster with a smaller series of amendments; a typical Liberal amendment would give a historical designation to a named street. The NDP then added another series of over 700 amendments, each proposing a different date for the bill to come into force.

The filibuster began on April 2 with the Abbeywood Trail amendment and occupied the legislature day and night, the members alternating in shifts. On April 4, exhausted and often sleepy government members inadvertently let one of the NDP amendments pass, and the handful of residents of Cafon Court in Etobicoke were granted the right to a public consultation on the bill (the government subsequently nullified this with an amendment of their own). On April 6, with the alphabetical list of streets barely into the E's, Speaker Chris Stockwell ruled that there was no need for the 230 words identical in each amendment to be read aloud each time, only the street name. With a vote still needed on each amendment, Zorra Street was not reached until April 8. The NDP amendments were then voted down one by one, eventually using a similar abbreviated process, and the filibuster finally ended on April 11.

External link: archive of the amendment debates in the Provincial Hansard. The filibuster extends from section L176B of the archive to L176AE; the Cafon Court slip-up is in section L176H, Stockwell rules on the issue of repetition in L176N, and Zorra Street is reached in L176S. 
See Common Sense Revolution for more information.


[edit] Filibusters in the UK Parliament
Procedural rules in the British House of Commons do not allow Members to speak on just any subject; they must stick to the topic of the debate.

In 1874, Joseph Gillis Biggar started with making long speeches in the British House of Commons to delay passage of Irish coercion acts and to generally obstruct the business of the House to force the Liberals and Conservatives to negotiate with Irish nationalists.

In 1983, Member of Parliament (MP) John Golding talked for over 11 hours during an all-night sitting at the committee stage of the British Telecommunications Bill. However, as this was at a standing committee and not in the Commons chamber, he was also able to take breaks to eat. The all-time Commons record for non-stop speaking is six hours, set by Henry Brougham in 1828.

The 20th-Century record for the longest non-stop Commons speech is held by Conservative barrister Sir Ivan Lawrence. The then MP for Burton spoke for four hours 23 minutes during the Fluoridation Bill's committee stage on March 6, 1985.

The 21st-Century record was set on December 2, 2005 by Andrew Dismore, Labour MP for Hendon. Dismore spoke for three hours 17 minutes to block a Conservative Private Member's Bill, the Criminal Law (Amendment) (Protection of Property) Bill, which he claimed amounted to "vigilante law". [6] Although Dismore is credited with speaking for 197 minutes, he regularly accepted interventions from other MPs who wished to comment on points made in his speech. Taking multiple interventions artificially inflates the duration of a speech, and is seen by many as a tactic to prolong a speech.

Filibustering can have consequences that were not expected or intended. In January 2000, filibustering orchestrated by Conservative Members of Parliament to oppose the Disqualifications Bill led to cancellation of the day's parliamentary business on Prime Minister Tony Blair's 1000th day in office. However, since this business included Prime Minister's Question Time, Conservative Leader William Hague was deprived of the opportunity of a high-profile confrontation with the Prime Minister.


[edit] Filibusters in other legislatures on the British model
The Northern Ireland House of Commons saw a notable filibuster in 1936 when Tommy Henderson (Independent Unionist MP for Shankill) spoke for nine and a half hours (ending just before 4 AM) on the Appropriation Bill. As this Bill applied government spending to all departments, almost any topic was relevant to the debate, and Henderson used the opportunity to list all his many criticisms of the Unionist government.

In the Southern Rhodesia House of Assembly, the Independent member Dr Ahrn Palley staged a similar all-night filibuster against the Law and Order Maintenance Bill in 1960.


[edit] Filibusters in France
In France, in August 2006, the left-wing opposition submitted 137,449 amendments to the proposed law bringing the share in Gaz de France owned by the French state from 80% to 34%, to allow for the merger between Gaz de France and Suez. Normal parliamentary procedure would require 10 years to vote on all the amendments.

The French constitution gives the governement two options to defeat such a filibuster. The first one is through the use of the article 49 paragraph 3 procedure, according to which the law is adopted except if a majority is reached on a non-confidence motion. The second one is the article 44 paragraph 3 through which the governement can force a global vote on all amendments it did not approve or submit itself.

In the end, the government did not have to use either of those procedures. As the parliamentary debate started, the left-wing opposition chose to withdraw all the amendments to allow for the vote to proceed. The "filibuster" was aborted because the opposition to the privatisation of Gaz de France appeared to lack support amongst the general population. It also appeared that this privatisation law could be used by the left-wing in the upcoming presidential election of 2007 as a political argument. Indeed, Nicolas Sarkozy, president of the Union pour un Mouvement Populaire (UMP - the right wing ruling party), Interior Minister, former Finance Minister and candidate to the presidency, had previously promised that the share owned by the french governement in Gaz de France would never go below 70%.


[edit] Fictional representations of filibusters
The 1939 film Mr. Smith Goes to Washington climaxes with a young Junior Senator Jefferson Smith (played by Jimmy Stewart), astonished to discover the corruption of his mentor, staging a filibuster to prevent his expulsion from the chamber long enough to expose the corruption.

On the TV show The West Wing, in episode #39 "The Stackhouse Filibuster", Senator Howard Stackhouse filibusters a health care bill for over nine hours on a Friday afternoon and evening. The resolution of the filibuster, when the West Wing staff uncover the reason behind it, constitutes the climax of the episode.[7]

On the TV show Mister Sterling, in episode #9 "Final Passage", Senator Bill Sterling (Josh Brolin) stages a filibuster to block an education bill from passing without an amendment for prisoners' education.

On the TV show Due South, in episode #30 "One Good Man", Canadian Mountie Benton Fraser stages a filibuster to block the eviction by a slum lord of himself and his fellow tenants. Inspired by numerous viewings of Mr. Smith Goes to Washington, the local reverend's favorite film, Fraser fights for his belief that one good man can make a difference.

On the TV show King of the Hill, in episode #82 "Flush with Power", Hank Hill stages a filibuster in order to prevent his motion of repealing a low flow toilet by-law in Arlen from being voted down. During the course of the filibuster, the other council members leave to use the bathroom and realize how poor the new toilets really are. To prevent the filibuster from continuing and in the name of practicality, the other council members choose to vote in favor of repealing the by-law.

In the movie Star Wars Episode I: The Phantom Menace a filibuster is used by the Trade Federation to prevent the Galactic Republic from intervening in the blockade of Naboo.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 19, 2007)

Wheres the "Two word only" thread?


----------



## zombul (Jan 19, 2007)

The real, the original, the authentic Nestle Toll House Chocolate Chip Cookie Recipe

2 1/4 cups all-purpose flour 

1 teaspoon baking soda 

1 teaspoon salt 


1 cup (2 sticks, 1/2 pound) butter, softened 

3/4 cup granulated [white] sugar 

3/4 cup packed brown sugar 

1 teaspoon vanilla extract 

2 eggs 

2 cups (12-ounce package) NESTLE TOLL HOUSE Semi-Sweet Chocolate Morsels 

1 cup chopped nuts 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

COMBINE flour, baking soda and salt in small bowl. Beat butter, granulated sugar, brown sugar and vanilla in large mixer bowl. Add eggs one at a time, beating well after each addition; gradually beat in flour mixture. Stir in morsels and nuts. Drop by rounded tablespoon onto ungreased baking sheets. 

BAKE in preheated 375-degree [Fahrenheit] oven for 9 to 11 minutes or until golden brown. Let stand for 2 minutes; remove to wire racks to cool completely. 

PAN COOKIE VARIATION: PREPARE dough as above. Spread into greased 15"x10" jelly-roll pan. Bake in preheated 375-degree [Fahrenheit] oven for 20 to 25 minutes or until golden brown. Cool in pan on wire rack. 

FOR HIGH ALTITUDE BAKING (>5,200 feet): INCREASE flour to 2 1/2 cups; add 2 teaspoonfuls water with flour; reduce both granulated sugar and brown sugar to 2/3 cup each. Bake at 375 degrees Fahrenheit, drop cookies for 8 to 10 minutes and pan cookies for 17 to 19 minutes.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 19, 2007)

Man we used to post some dumb shit!   I do *vaguely* remember a VERY drunken conversation with David.  Damn I had to quit when I could not see the screen anymore..oh and I think I ran out of beer  Ah, the good old days!


----------



## zombul (Jan 19, 2007)

http://www.davidshrigley.com/sculpture_htmps/toe_nails.html


this is a 5 year collection of toe nails.


----------



## Dero (Jan 19, 2007)

Hammerlynn said:


> Man we used to post some dumb shit!   I do *vaguely* remember a VERY drunken conversation with David.  Damn I had to quit when I could not see the screen anymore..oh and I think I ran out of beer  Ah, the good old days!



Yup, I remember that one, I think. 
Now we can sit in our wheelchairs at the old folks home and reminiecent.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 19, 2007)

Dero said:


> Now we can sit in our wheelchairs at the old folks home and reminiecent.



I don't know about you, but I'm not sure I want to do that 
But I can reminiscence. Got to give you a hard time for staying gone buddy!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 19, 2007)

Ah yes, the "elders" I think someone called us   These young whippersnappers


----------



## Dero (Jan 19, 2007)

Hammerlynn said:


> Ah yes, the "elders" I think someone called us   These young whippersnappers


Reality sucks, what can I say??


----------



## Dero (Jan 19, 2007)

dg806 said:


> I don't know about you, but I'm not sure I want to do that
> But I can reminiscence. Got to give you a hard time for staying gone buddy!



 they will think that we are weak and frail and then BANG,pounce on those little wippersnappers...Then again.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 19, 2007)

We could take'em!  With two marathons under my belt, I don't know if I've got speed but I can certainly go the distance


----------



## Dero (Jan 19, 2007)

Hammerlynn said:


> We could take'em!  With two marathons under my belt, I don't know if I've got speed but I can certainly go the distance


----------



## ZECH (Jan 19, 2007)

Hammerlynn said:


> We could take'em!  With two marathons under my belt, I don't know if I've got speed but I can certainly go the distance



There you go talking dirty again!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2007)

dg806 said:


> Wheres the "Two word only" thread?



Don't know.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 19, 2007)

OMG the two word thread!!!! I stumbled across it earlier


----------



## kidbodybilder (Jan 19, 2007)

i


----------



## kidbodybilder (Jan 19, 2007)

want


----------



## kidbodybilder (Jan 19, 2007)

60


----------



## kidbodybilder (Jan 19, 2007)

post lol


----------



## kidbodybilder (Jan 19, 2007)

whos


----------



## kidbodybilder (Jan 19, 2007)

the


----------



## kidbodybilder (Jan 19, 2007)

bigest


----------



## kidbodybilder (Jan 19, 2007)

post


----------



## kidbodybilder (Jan 19, 2007)

whore


----------



## kidbodybilder (Jan 19, 2007)

am


----------



## kidbodybilder (Jan 19, 2007)

i


----------



## kidbodybilder (Jan 19, 2007)

the olny


----------



## kidbodybilder (Jan 19, 2007)

1


----------



## kidbodybilder (Jan 19, 2007)

here


----------



## kidbodybilder (Jan 19, 2007)

i want


----------



## kidbodybilder (Jan 19, 2007)

more


----------



## kidbodybilder (Jan 19, 2007)

post how


----------



## kidbodybilder (Jan 19, 2007)

bout u


----------



## kidbodybilder (Jan 19, 2007)

guys


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 19, 2007)

I remember someone else saying that..........


----------



## Dero (Jan 19, 2007)

Yup, that's how it all starts, then you spend more time postwhoring and for what purpose,until you NEED to postwhore all the time, take it from me, it's not worth it.


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 27, 2007)

*I am a recovering postwhore addict* LOL.. Hey you all.. Been a long time.. How ya Doin'

Eri'


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 27, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I remember someone else saying that..........



uhummm...<<cough>>


foreman <<cough>>


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2009)

i could own this thread in 24 to 48 hours. However the opera I am writing just takes up too much of my time as of late.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2009)

Fashong said:


> Moo cow


Hahahaha

I forgot that you were even born.


Good times.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 22, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> I forgot that you were even born.
> 
> ...


You remember him? 
He really went overboard.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2009)

Tough Old Man said:


> I love Mexican she boy whores


Fixed for truth.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> You remember him?
> He really went overboard.


I honestly don't remember much about him.....but his avatar is classic.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 22, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Fixed for truth.


I'm not going to ask what happened with that breakup you and tough had....


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 22, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> I honestly don't remember much about him.....but his avatar is classic.


He said some dumb things, really fucked up things...


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I'm not going to ask what happened with that breakup you and tough had....


Just drunken rage as I'm sure you could have guessed. I really liked TOM but he and I almost threw down a few times and that is something friends don't do.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2009)

Dero said:


> Yup, that's how it all starts, then you spend more time postwhoring and for what purpose,until you NEED to postwhore all the time, take it from me, it's not worth it.



what ever happened to Dero?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 22, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Just drunken rage as I'm sure you could have guessed. I really liked TOM but he and I almost threw down a few times and that is something friends don't do.


He had a temper for sure.....now did you mean throw down or roll around the hay a few?


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> He had a temper for sure.....now did you mean throw down or roll around the hay a few?


No gay shit.

TOM was a blast to hang around with, I went to visit him probably 10 or 11 times. But he was a mean drunk and I can take a physical fight just fine but his emotional insults were not cool at all. 

I honestly believe he does not even realize how much of a dick he was, he probably has no memory of it.


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2009)

7 years and this thread still lives.....


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 28, 2009)

david said:


> 7 years and this thread still lives.....


----------



## maniclion (Dec 28, 2009)

Robert D. said:


> what ever happened to Dero?


He threw a hissy fit when people said they would save their beloved pet dog from a train over some retard jogging in the middle of railroad tracks with headphones on full blast......


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 28, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Just drunken rage as I'm sure you could have guessed. I really liked TOM but he and I almost threw down a few times and that is something friends don't do.


TOM is a trip but funny.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Dec 29, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> No gay shit.
> 
> TOM was a blast to hang around with, I went to visit him probably 10 or 11 times. But he was a mean drunk and I can take a physical fight just fine but his emotional insults were not cool at all.
> 
> I honestly believe he does not even realize how much of a dick he was, he probably has no memory of it.



Not that i know him in the least besides the pit, but that's surprising i figured him to be more occupied by mexican women of the night than fighting with friends. But then again booze is a powerful ride sometimes.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Dec 29, 2009)

shit


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Dec 29, 2009)

balls


----------



## GFR (Dec 29, 2009)

Captn'stabbin said:


> Not that i know him in the least besides the pit, but that's surprising i figured him to be more occupied by mexican women of the night than fighting with friends. But then again booze is a powerful ride sometimes.


He likes his whores also....hell who can blame him. Nothing better than a hot 18 year old Mexican whore.


----------



## bigss75 (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow this thing is still going, Man I was d-bag back in the day. Crazy times


----------



## Arnold (Jan 2, 2010)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Nothing better than a hot 18 year old Mexican whore.


----------



## david (Aug 14, 2010)

Door re-opens................  stays open and won't shut as long as I'm still a member!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 1, 2010)

this thread is old..


----------



## Brandibeth (Nov 1, 2010)

451 pages of poor muscle. Damn looks like this post has been going for a while....


----------



## Brandibeth (Nov 1, 2010)

haha, thanks got a little confused. lol


----------



## david (Dec 26, 2010)

Brandibeth said:


> haha, thanks got a little confused. lol



and, the one who contributed to it 7 years ago, will post here again!  The thread will NEVER die!


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 26, 2010)

The master of post whoring returns.  Amazes me after all the times I've posted I still have the smallest post count


----------



## david (Dec 26, 2010)

Crono1000 said:


> The master of post whoring returns.  Amazes me after all the times I've posted I still have the smallest post count



I just noticed that!!!  Who is the top post person on IM.com?  The page is so different, I wouldn't even know where to begin to find out!!


----------



## david (Dec 26, 2010)

bigss75 said:


> Wow this thing is still going, Man I was d-bag back in the day. Crazy times



Yeah, if you look back in the days on this thread, you were posting the alphabet on individual posts.  

I think you said you were drinking, too!  LMAO!


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2010)

Blizzard to you means "bitch"
Blizzard to me means "more relaxing time off" granted we don't lose power at the hotel which we wont because of the generator!


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow!  It's been almost 8 years since I've seen my name at the top of the list of comments in a few categories....


----------



## maniclion (Dec 27, 2010)

"hello everybody i have blue hair today"


----------



## maniclion (Dec 27, 2010)

david said:


> I just noticed that!!!  Who is the top post person on IM.com?  The page is so different, I wouldn't even know where to begin to find out!!


Prince is top, you are #6 even after a hiatus.....

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/list/?order=DESC&sort=posts&pp=30


----------



## maniclion (Dec 27, 2010)

Min0's 41k should be divided in half since it's a 2 in one...that would make you top 5 David....


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2010)

Holy shit!!  Even after a 7 year hiatus!!!!  I don't get the 2 in one Mino thing, though? He's got like a huge pic and porn library doesn't he along with Little Wing!


----------



## david (Dec 28, 2010)

One more day at Bradley International... just one more day!


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2010)

Mudge said:


> Well, a REAL post whore will put jibberish or just HELLO EVERYBODY I HAVE BLUE HAIR TODAY or whatever in threads, I've seen real post whores...
> 
> Things like diet and such, I'm not the best example so



8 years later..... the jibberish mudge describes,  it is now called FACEBOOK!!!  Should we kick our own asses now for not being the innovators/creator's a billion dollar company?


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2010)

I just read pages and pages of this thread and it's still classic!  I need to go to bed now for 2 hours before heading to the airport!!!!


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2010)

Finally back in Miami!  I don't want to hear or see another Blizzard bullshit for at least 30 days!!!


----------



## david (Dec 30, 2010)

Florida Road trip coming up!!!

Hollywood, FL to Pensacola to Jacksonville and straight back down to Hollywood!  My friend needs money and I want to cruise around in a convertible so what better way to travel!  Pray for warmer weather and sun!!!

Purpose of trip- NONE!


----------



## 240PLUS (Dec 30, 2010)

Man I thought I was a post whore.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 30, 2010)

david said:


> 8 years later..... The jibberish mudge describes,  it is now called facebook!!!  Should we kick our own asses now for not being the innovators/creator's a billion dollar company?



lmao!


----------



## david (Dec 30, 2010)

Prince said:


> lmao!



That's an unfunny multi million dollars!!!!


----------



## david (Dec 30, 2010)

240PLUS said:


> Man I thought I was a post whore.



157 posts in 13 months..... ya better slow it down!!!!!  =)


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy Slappy New Year!

Hmmnn.... and I still don't know what I should do with myself!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 31, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Min0's 41k should be divided in half since it's a 2 in one...that would make you top 5 David....


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 31, 2010)

david said:


> Holy shit!!  Even after a 7 year hiatus!!!!  I don't get the 2 in one Mino thing, though? He's got like a huge pic and porn library doesn't he along with Little Wing!



No one wants man ass nor peepee pics. 
Right now I am trying to get the most rep points with the girl ass pics...not really working.


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> No one wants man ass nor peepee pics.
> Right now I am trying to get the most rep points with the girl ass pics...not really working.



Isn't that amazing though how men don't mind seeing women naked and when most see a man naked, they say something stupid.  Whereas, a woman who see's a man naked, "freaks out" and when they see a woman's naked, they don't say much at all.  

Good.


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2010)

vortrit said:


> post.



Even as a post whore, I don't think I've ever done that!!!  So, I will keep pattern going on that!  No posting at later tonight!


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2010)

You know I just might this year!  Within the last two hours, I ate something that upset my stomach!   Looks like I'm staying in tonight!


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2010)

2011.  See, I am here!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 1, 2011)

vortrit said:


> post


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## david (Jan 1, 2011)

OK, now that you got the "POST" pictures down..... now I wanna see some whores!!!!!!!  Females preferred!!


----------



## dayday87 (Jan 1, 2011)

lol


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## david (Jan 2, 2011)

vortrit said:


>



Good, but, I see clothes on!!


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>



ha ha ha!!!


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>



Hmmnn.... interesting!!!


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2011)

vortrit said:


> True. I try to keep the nudes out of open chat. Besides, you have internet... the world is your porn oyster!



true


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2011)

vortrit said:


>


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2011)

Checking in........................


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't get email alert messages telling me someone else has replied.  That could be a good thing!!!


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2011)

vortrit said:


> post



Uh..... at least in this day and age, I'm not that bad. 

Post more than just the word, "post"!


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## david (Jan 4, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Lol. Shitty week. I've got to go to a funeral this week which sucks. Now you happy, david?



Aahh.. that's not good!  Of course, I'm not happy!!!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm happy that I'm eating chicken


----------



## TankZ71 (Jan 5, 2011)

Ah this is post # 3 ! Got along ways to go!


----------



## bigedawg23 (Jan 5, 2011)

wish I would've known about this when trying to get enough posts to PM someone!!!


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, chickens sounds good. I need to eat something. I wish I didn't lay around and sleep all afternoon. I won't be able to go back to sleep for awhile and I've got a funeral to go to tomorrow. That should be fun - NOT!



I hear ya!  Was an immediate family member?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2011)

david said:


> I'm happy that I'm eating chicken



such a post whore.. 25k?  dont you have a life!


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2011)

PreMier said:


> such a post whore.. 25k?  dont you have a life!



I've been away for 7 years, Premier!  How have you been?  I have a life.... I'm going to Chicago for the weekend!!  LOL!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2011)

i know  i took a 3-4 yr hiatus myself


----------



## twisted (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey great idea with this raising your post


----------



## twisted (Jan 6, 2011)

so hows everyone


----------



## twisted (Jan 6, 2011)

i am member of few other forums and never had to post 20 or more post before p.m. someone but whatever guys so how many more i got 10 more or so


----------



## twisted (Jan 6, 2011)

well thats enough of this crap lmao


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## david (Jan 7, 2011)

nice


----------



## david (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm here!!


----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 10, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Nice. Today was job interview day. Bastard interviewing with me was trying to cheat off my math test. What a dick!



Sounds like a county/city job?


----------



## maniclion (Jan 10, 2011)

Ominous gray day, just one huge gray cloud blocking out the whole sky and a cold front blowing in, drizzling all afternoon....This is Hawaii, feels like Seattle...where's my god the Sun....I just want to feel the sunshines warmth "kissing my eyelids and burning my face away...Dying felt so goddamn good today"


----------



## david (Jan 10, 2011)

Check please!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2011)

going to the gym tonight  Post


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2011)

Not going to wipe my ass post.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2011)

Post.


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2011)

Didn't go to the gym post


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2011)

Went to gym tonight... no wimping out post


----------



## david (Jan 13, 2011)

Going to Chicago Saturday and be back Sunday, post!


----------



## david (Jan 14, 2011)

Just realized the weather west of Chicago is going to be shitty causing landging delay post


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 14, 2011)

sheepfuckers ITT post


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 14, 2011)

goats milk.


----------



## david (Jan 15, 2011)

Split session workout today, post!


----------



## david (Jan 15, 2011)

yeah, but I am tired from it post!  ha ha ha ha!!


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 15, 2011)

fap while lift?


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 15, 2011)

serp.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 15, 2011)

herps.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 15, 2011)

goat


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 15, 2011)

poot


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2011)

why does this other guy post things that are barely words?


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 16, 2011)

you think you're better than me?


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2011)

nope.  I just don't understand some of the words you posted


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2011)

Sugar free cookies have it's own bad ingredients starting with splenda!


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 16, 2011)

If I can't maul my johnny then I don't want you to do nothin'.  -wisest man who ever lived.


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> If I can't maul my johnny then I don't want you to do nothin'.  -wisest man who ever lived.



"johnny" I assume is another name used for a penis but not sure who the wisest man ever lived is.  That could be quite a few!


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2011)

I need to swim a mile, jacuzzi and steam room to make this a perfect Monday!!!


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 17, 2011)

is that some kind of hatchet murderer in your avatar david?  dude looks familiar.


----------



## melchi656 (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow. This is the thread that I have been looking for. LOL


----------



## melchi656 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## melchi656 (Jan 18, 2011)

This is cool.


----------



## melchi656 (Jan 18, 2011)

I am really thankful for this thread. LOL


----------



## melchi656 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## melchi656 (Jan 18, 2011)

clap


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2011)

vortrit said:


> post



Where did you run off to??


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Broken internetz the last two days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How does one "break" the internet?


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2011)

vortrit said:


> It was not working, so therefore broke.


  So, was it on your end or your ISP's end?


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2011)

vortrit said:


> ISP's.





Oh goodie, and this is probably after you restarted your computer, unplugged your router.  Hit and hold the reset button to your modem and your wireless (if applicable), etc. to find out it was all on the other end!


----------



## melchi656 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi David.


----------



## melchi656 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Hagaroids.


----------



## melchi656 (Jan 18, 2011)

post


----------



## melchi656 (Jan 18, 2011)

post.


----------



## melchi656 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi vortrit


----------



## melchi656 (Jan 18, 2011)

post


----------



## melchi656 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## melchi656 (Jan 18, 2011)

post..


----------



## melchi656 (Jan 18, 2011)

post...


----------



## melchi656 (Jan 18, 2011)

Vortrit, try power cycling your modem.


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2011)

Good Lord!  26,000 times more Melchi and you'll be right up there with me!  You have to do it with 1 year though!


----------



## melchi656 (Jan 18, 2011)

Turn off your modem, then after a minute, turn it on again.


----------



## melchi656 (Jan 18, 2011)

I hope that would solve your problem.


----------



## melchi656 (Jan 18, 2011)

post.....


----------



## melchi656 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## hagaroids (Jan 18, 2011)

grape soda abuse post.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 18, 2011)

sheep count post


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 18, 2011)

post count sheep


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 18, 2011)

random gif post


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 18, 2011)

sheepbuttrubbing.gif could happen


----------



## big1day (Jan 19, 2011)

must get post count up to 20 faster i have to pm people


----------



## big1day (Jan 19, 2011)

Wooooowwwwzers
i couldn't even put a link in here without 20 post.....tada!!! 20


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 19, 2011)

toast


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2011)

First time watching biggest loser.  Jillian is hot!  period!


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Really? Jillian?



I would love her legs around me any day!!!


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You can have her. I get sick of seeing her on tv all the time. There's plenty of other celebs I'd rather do than her.



My only advice to that would be to not watch that show!! LOL!!! BTW, I lasted 5 minutes and erased it off of my DVR!!!


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I never watch it anyway. I see her enough on commercials all day.



You *MUST *watch a lot of TV then.  I never see her or any one particular person over and over unless it a Series or something!


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> This butt rubbing was a lot better.



It's amazing how to straight females can do this and guys love it and other girls don't mind.  However, if it's two guys doing that then, it's completely morbid, bad and disgusting.  Unless your gay of course!

Funny, huh?


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, I have been, or usually have it on, because my leg has been broken so I've been pretty much laid up. Anyway, I see her commercials several times a day.



Oh man... didn't know that!!  Then, I couldn't think of anything else to do either if my leg was broken!!!  How did you do it?


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> wrecked my mountain bike about three weeks before christmas. I was supposed to get the cast off friday, but now i have to delay it until next wednesday. I'm supposed to get some type of brace on there after the cast comes off.



ouch!!!


----------



## david (Jan 20, 2011)

a dot post


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 20, 2011)

derp


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 20, 2011)

arby's is for sale.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 20, 2011)

pong


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hit a broda up with some reps, in exchange I will not negg you in the near future.


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 20, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Hit a broda up with some reps, in exchange I will not negg you in the near future.


 sure


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 20, 2011)

david said:


> Oh man... didn't know that!! Then, I couldn't think of anything else to do either if my leg was broken!!! How did you do it?


 you look indian are you..


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 21, 2011)

bambi


----------



## big60235 (Jan 21, 2011)

My new rap name is DJ POST A PLENTY!!!


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 21, 2011)

raped for avatar titties.


----------



## BigNate (Jan 21, 2011)

I hate snow sooo mucchhh!


----------



## BigNate (Jan 21, 2011)

My cell phone broke fantastic


----------



## BigNate (Jan 21, 2011)

cant wait to move to the beachhhh!


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 21, 2011)

rectal post


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 21, 2011)

you shut up sheep cheese.


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> you look indian are you..



Hawaiian


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 21, 2011)

david said:


> Hawaiian


 A few 10 years ago we gassed a bunch of them in the mountains of mexico.just thought we might have missed one.


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> arby's is for sale.



uh, Arby's is gross so sucks for them!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> A few 10 years ago we gassed a bunch of them in the mountains of mexico.just thought we might have missed one.



OK, great.  

You ought to see what American's are doing to the Mexican's in Palm Beach to ALL of them.


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 21, 2011)

david said:


> OK, great.
> 
> You ought to see what American's are doing to the Mexican's in Palm Beach to ALL of them.


 i know


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh well, we all lived in a fucked up imperfect world.


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2011)

a ha ha ha ha!!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm watching this knucklehead Man vs. Food eat a 10 lb pizza in an hour.....   sick!


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

david said:


> I'm watching this knucklehead Man vs. Food eat a 10 lb pizza in an hour..... sick!


 
So its vorte vs food
Por lo que es grasa Vorte alimentos Vs


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

david said:


> OK, great.
> 
> You ought to see what American's are doing to the Mexican's in Palm Beach to ALL of them.


 
Its sad because most of them were born in the states..


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 22, 2011)

david said:


> uh, Arby's is gross so sucks for them!!!!



the curly fries are fucking tasty bro.


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> the curly fries are fucking tasty bro.



I'll take your word for it!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> Its sad because most of them were born in the states..



I wouldn't know.  I used to sell Boost/Nextel phones to one guy who sold to all the Mexican's in Palm Beach County!!    I did really well back in the day!  I kind of miss it in a way!  Cash money instantly!


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 22, 2011)

I dont eat there often but if I am traveling and the mood strikes I'll get a beef and cheddar and some curly fries.  you guys can live your life eating tuna and protien shakes trying to get a body like mine, have fun. I have no need to diet to look how I want.


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

david said:


> I wouldn't know. I used to sell Boost/Nextel phones to one guy who sold to all the Mexican's in Palm Beach County!! I did really well back in the day! I kind of miss it in a way! Cash money instantly!


You have the smart one thats speaks english buys abunch of phones,beer ect and charges them double what there worth but they pay it.so cash rules.
on a side note that guy was making a killing on profit


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> You have the smart one thats speaks english buys abunch of phones,beer ect and charges them double what there worth but they pay it.so cash rules.
> on a side note that guy was making a killing on profit



Actually he wasn't!!  LOL!!!!!  I made sure he didn't make too much!!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> I dont eat there often but if I am traveling and the mood strikes I'll get a beef and cheddar and some curly fries.  you guys can live your life eating tuna and protien shakes trying to get a body like mine, have fun. I have no need to diet to look how I want.



I don't live on Tuna and I stopped eating protein shakes a year ago!  I prefer real foods instead of substitutes!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You don't know jack fat boy. I just ate 9 greasy tacos and i'm still moar jerked and moar tan than you will ever be. Now go to bed. It's past your bed-time fool!



Nice!  But, how do you know what he looks like????


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

david said:


> Actually he wasn't!! LOL!!!!! I made sure he didn't make too much!!


 trust me when i say this he made way more than you did on the deal


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> trust me when i say this he made way more than you did on the deal



Actually I know for a fact he didn't.  Who do you think was with him when he sold them face to face.  He never announced to them I was the actual tech who built them!

My $150 per unit to his $30 mark up!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Like a child with a penis pump.



Great, I can't wait till he see's this.  I'm sure it will be a non classic comeback!  LOL!!!


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Like ginger bearded, 270 pound hairy gorilla of a child with a penis pump.



fixeed/


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> fixeed/



Here we go again.  Is this a word?  A code?  I would say a simple typo but, the word, "fixed" is a non-response that Vortrit descibed you as!!!


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 22, 2011)

well blah blah blah blah fuckin' blah david.  post.


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2011)

I can't believe I'm here on Saturday night post!!!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2011)

what is the "show me state"?  Vegas?  Southern California?  You certainly are not here in Florida (south)


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 22, 2011)

missoula! post


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Missouri



Why is that the show me state??  Show me snow?


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> missoula! post



Isn't that Montana??  Uh, are you in Missoula, Hagar??


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 22, 2011)

Bought my last car in the fine state of missouri. shes done me well. psot.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 22, 2011)

nope. tiger pumping requires total concentration. I have fapped while driving.


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> nope. tiger pumping requires total concentration. I have fapped while driving.


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Because in Missouri you have to show proof. No one's just going to believe anything you say. Something along that sort of lines. I don't care though. I believe anything you'd say David



Why did you use the day dream emoticon????


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2011)

what is tiger pumping or fapped mean?


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 23, 2011)

david said:


> what is tiger pumping or fapped mean?




you have much to learn son.  when I am done with you, you will feel as if you got kicked in the balls 1000 times by an elephant, and you will beg for more.


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Because I thought it was funny.



It's borderline.  It's something Hagaroid would do!


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 23, 2011)

I've got a time share in miami David, get some high grade hashish in february and I will teach you everything I know about tiger pumping with personal, non-homo lessons.


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> I've got a time share in miami David, get some high grade hashish in february and I will teach you everything I know about tiger pumping with personal, non-homo lessons.



Great, I'm sure their are plenty of other people in south beach especially Ocean Drive & 20th street and up that can help you with this.  How about you just do a video and put it up on the internet here at IM.com.  Prince would LOVE to have this entertainment starring Hagaroid!


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You know you want to see it or why would you recommend this!?



Since he's done other tricky crap, this would be the next thing he'll pull.  But, it won't be him in the video, it will be someone else and he'll claim it's him.  

It's a obvious pattern of his!!


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2011)

Hagar lives near YOU!  Just so that you know!  LOL!!


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm hungry but too lazy to go get something!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> He don't live that close to me. I don't think I'll be partaking in pumping my junk any time soon anyway.



Close enough!!!!


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 23, 2011)

having a massive tiger pump fest with my bro lyle right now. I am feeling gains.


----------



## Mikeniggard (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## david (Jan 23, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> having a massive tiger pump fest with my bro lyle right now. I am feeling gains.



with your brother??


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Funny how you were the only one always stickin' up for old hagroids when he first got here



I wasn't sticking up for him.  I was merely pointing out that no one should take what he says literally especially when he talks drunk nonsense!!


----------



## big60235 (Jan 23, 2011)

Is Hagar pumping his brother??? That is Ban worthy if you ask me.


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2011)

big60235 said:


> Is Hagar pumping his brother??? That is Ban worthy if you ask me.



Or, to be negged!!


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Alrighty then post.



There, I negged him for admitting to increase his penis size with his brother!!!    YOUR TURN to neg him!!


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 23, 2011)

nice new avatar there dingle rod. what is this, kung fu the legend continues?


----------



## Mikeniggard (Jan 23, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> nice new avatar there dingle rod. what is this, kung fu the legend continues?


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> nice new avatar there dingle rod. what is this, kung fu the legend continues?



It's me in a piss off mood!


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 23, 2011)

david said:


> It's me in a piss off mood!


don't be mad bro. life is too short to be mad all the time.


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2011)

tiger pump...... I still don't what this means but it sounds like blood!


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 23, 2011)

Galleries / New Pics

tiger pumping pics


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> Galleries / New Pics
> 
> tiger pumping pics



WTF!!!!  

1. It figures!
2. I truly hope that it wasn't you in any of those pictures
3. You do realize that pumps can be dangerous and including your nuts in the vacuum is even crazier


This is what I get for asking what a tiger pump is.


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> David's going to love that.



Did you like it???  

Supposedly, that is Hagar in the middle.  Like I said, Lucky you.... you live near him!!!


----------



## Mikeniggard (Jan 23, 2011)

david said:


> tiger pump...... I still don't what this means but it sounds like blood!


 
its a penis pump


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2011)

Mikeniggard said:


> its a penis pump



Read Hagar's post above and click on his link.  He's "Harold".  Check him out Mike........  you might enjoy it as Vortrit stated!!


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> It don't matter if I live near him or not. I am not really into the idea of putting a pump on my junk for any reason. If Hag wants to do it I say fine then, that's his business. I know he's a sick fuck and I accept it. As long as what he does don't hurt children or anyone else who gives a fuck?
> 
> Don't be such a prude and quit implying I want to tiger pump it with Hag just because he lives two states away. That's absurd. When I said you were going to love it that should have been obvious to you I was being sarcastic since I assume you have a good amount of intelligence about you.



  You know I'm messing with you!


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm watching Married with Children just to try to forget what I saw in those pictures.  There is something disturbing about some of those pictures and why they think what they are doing is right.  There is nothing impressive about deformaties and health risk and all for what?  A temporary solution??

Well, thank god I don't have these "wacked" out (or off) idea's.  What I thought was funnier was that company advertises gay porn.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 23, 2011)

al bundy would tiger pump with me.


----------



## Mikeniggard (Jan 23, 2011)

david said:


> Read Hagar's post above and click on his link. He's "Harold". Check him out Mike........ you might enjoy it as Vortrit stated!!


 
David I knew what it was. I say if harry want to tiger to each his own i could care less what he does to his body . The real question is why are you so worked up?. Hey i don't judge a person because he like pumping his stuff..And i would rather not look at the link but thank you anyway david.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I'm not even too sure you'd be able to have sex like that.



plumbing still works


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 23, 2011)

made some popcorn, watched an episode of the a team then fapped before I came back post.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 23, 2011)

what are you up to princess?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 23, 2011)

david said:


> WTF!!!!
> 
> 1. It figures!
> 2. I truly hope that it wasn't you in any of those pictures
> ...



 I was about to click on that link until I saw this.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 23, 2011)

I just fapped again real quick. felt the need to share that with you guys.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 23, 2011)

bed time post. will dream of my bodybuilding friends. good night.


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2011)

Mikeniggard said:


> David I knew what it was. I say if harry want to tiger to each his own i could care less what he does to his body . The real question is why are you so worked up?. Hey i don't judge a person because he like pumping his stuff..And i would rather not look at the link but thank you anyway david.



I wasn't worked up.  Just grossed out because my own nuts were hurting just looking at it!


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2011)

OK, now that I know what tiger pump is, should I ask what fapping is.  Pictures not neccessary!


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2011)

vortrit said:


> = fapping.



I should've known...


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2011)

vortrit said:


> At least I didn't use pics. Not that I have any on hand anyway. Probably a good thing I answered before Negroids did.



Why is it that I wrote should've and in your copied replied of what I said, it says "could've"?????  

Did you alter that?


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2011)

vortrit said:


> No, I really didn't. I didn't even notice until you just pointed it out.



I know whose doing it and it's getting ridiculous!  He obviously wants me banned and is setting me up for it.  

It would be nice to see Prince step in but I don't think he's acknowledging my PM.  

So, Vortrit, if you see my profile banned and I am no longer on here. You'll know why.


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Okay. I don't see why you'd get banned though...



Because he wants me to be.


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Who? Prince?



No, another moderator


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 24, 2011)

moderators are pussies, go straight for the admins.


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd be more upset if I got banned before Hagaroids!!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 24, 2011)

its not too common here that members get banned, unless they're spammers or just completely out of control, we always give warnings first.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 24, 2011)

4 high lifes in me post.  I'm a cheap date.  be gentle.


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2011)

home. post


----------



## Db52280 (Jan 25, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> Galleries / New Pics
> 
> tiger pumping pics


 

I just threw up in my mouth


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2011)

Db52280 said:


> I just threw up in my mouth



 

To think that Hagaroids is supposedly, "Harold" in that website!!!


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 25, 2011)

what do you think I am some mythical internet figure?  I'm real bro.  want me to write your name on the old XL coin purse and shoot you some pics for proof?


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 25, 2011)

I knew YOU would want them. I was asking David. lol


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> what do you think I am some mythical internet figure?  I'm real bro.  want me to write your name on the old XL coin purse and shoot you some pics for proof?



I don't think your mythical but, I'm not sure if you're that guy, Harold in those pics.  For some reason, I don't think I want to see anymore pictures if that's the case.  I think "some of us" have seen more than we need to see if you really are that guy!  But, don't let me stop you from posting more pictures of you, "harold".  If you do plan to put up pictures, please follow these suggestions and requests.  (But, you don't have to)

_1. Hold a paper with *today's* date (no photoshopping the date in either.)
2. Wear clothes
3. Do not photoshop your bodyparts or anyone else's for that matter
4.  No, peek a boo's and no weird backgrounds of you in a satanic dungeon or it's likeness.
5.  Just plain, happy, you!_

Now, of course, you don't have to do any of this because, nothing matters to me anyway, but you did offer.

PS.  What is an XL Coin purse?


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yes, that would be awesome!



Yes, egg him on Vortrit!


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I don't want them. I was saying it would be awesome if you would send them to david.



No, direct sends!!!  I will just delete it!  I once had a guy named, pmor that sexually harrassed me on this website!!  I'll find his b.s. and send you the thread link!  I think you'll laugh over it!!  That guy was literally whacked!!


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I don't want them. I was saying it would be awesome if you would send them to david.



  I just realized what Harold said in his first line.  You got something going on with Harry-boy?


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Um, hell no.



I can't wait to find Pmor's crap..... just for you!!


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 25, 2011)

david said:


> No, direct sends!!!  I will just delete it!  I once had a guy named, pmor that sexually harrassed me on this website!!  I'll find his b.s. and send you the thread link!  I think you'll laugh over it!!  That guy was literally whacked!!





david said:


> I can't wait to find Pmor's crap..... just for you!!



Ok let me pump up and I will get the tripod out.


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> Ok let me pump up and I will get the tripod out.



Great.  Then, please make sure you have the SMTP time code running with time/date stamp.

You don't have to pump "anything" up!


----------



## Captdick (Jan 25, 2011)

david said:


> I don't think your mythical but, I'm not sure if you're that guy, Harold in those pics. For some reason, I don't think I want to see anymore pictures if that's the case. I think "some of us" have seen more than we need to see if you really are that guy! But, don't let me stop you from posting more pictures of you, "harold". If you do plan to put up pictures, please follow these suggestions and requests. (But, you don't have to)
> 
> _1. Hold a paper with *today's* date (no photoshopping the date in either.)_
> _2. Wear clothes_
> ...


 Coin purse is his nut sack.


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2011)

vortrit said:


> But he wants to pump it for you!



That is uneccessary for him to do!  I said, no nudity!!


----------



## SFW (Jan 25, 2011)

> no, peek a boo's and no weird backgrounds of you in a satanic dungeon or it's likeness


 

lmao


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2011)

Ha Ha!!!  Actually, I think I'm giving Hagar more gruesome idea's!!  Great.


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2011)

nice, post


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2011)

Storage wars reality show.  Is that really neccessary to have?


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2011)

Haven't seen that either!!  Thank God!


----------



## Db52280 (Jan 25, 2011)

Man. I hope he doesn't post any pictures of his sack or his junk in that pump. Im getting ready to go to bed and don't need any nightmares.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 25, 2011)

about to fap the night away and thought of this forum post.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 25, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Pawn stars



let me call my buddy, he is an expert at fapping and will know exactly what we are working with here.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 25, 2011)

....and done.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 25, 2011)

38 minutes to fap including 3-5 minutes to pull up pics of ex GF.  not a bad session.  I figure in a real sex scenario that equates to about 4 solid minutes. Getting up there.


----------



## ebn2002 (Jan 26, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> I figure in a real sex scenario that equates to about 4 solid minutes. Getting up there.





Quickly becoming my favorite poster on IM


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm always glad to share a laugh with you guys here. Glad to see the internet is not all serious business all the time.


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, I'm glad I see that my offer was not taken up so... hmmnn... I smell the opposite truth from Hagar!!!  

Thank God!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Oh he didn't send you those pics?



No, but thank you for reminding me!  I just hid my email address out of my profile!!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2011)

I hate inclimate weather, post!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm gonna be in New Jersey/Connecticut/Vermont over the weekend!  I hope I get snowed in!!!!


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 26, 2011)

nobody wants harolds cock pics post.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 26, 2011)

just plucked a big ball of lint from my belly button post.


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> nobody wants harolds cock pics post.



No, especially if it's someone else's that you are claiming as your "own".  

But, trust me, you don't have to prove any of us wrong!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jan 27, 2011)

Can someone explain Harold's avatar.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jan 27, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> Can someone explain Harold's avatar.



Hahahaha put your mind in the gutter than look up tiger pumping.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 27, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> Can someone explain Harold's avatar.


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...g-you-bros-need-know-about-tiger-pumping.html


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jan 27, 2011)

Thats fuckin disgusting.

Gross...


Shitt...


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2011)

un-post


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 27, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> Thats fuckin disgusting.
> 
> Gross...
> 
> ...


 you asked.


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2011)

vortrit said:


> David really does want them. He's just shy.



I live in South Florida.  Reaaal Shy!!!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2011)

At the Miami International Airport and in 6 hours, I can enjoy the extreme cold weather that the Northeast offers for the next 3 days!


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2011)

Currently, 30,000 ft in the air enroute to Hartford, CT while post whoring!  How's that for you, post?


----------



## Riding23 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks a ton


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2011)

Riding23 said:


> Thanks a ton



??


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 28, 2011)

david said:


> Currently, 30,000 ft in the air enroute to Hartford, CT while post whoring!  How's that for you, post?



Just so happens I will be in Danbury CT this weekend, and I brought my travel pumps.


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You better give him a call david - might be a good time to hook up and tiger pump it!



Oh darn, I just missed him because I arrived in Hartford today and leaving at 
6AM!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Just because you live in South Florida doesn't mean you're not shy. I bet there are shy people who live there.



Nope.  Because everyone is on "something" down here!  LOL!!


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> Just so happens I will be in Danbury CT this weekend, and I brought my travel pumps.



And, just what were you doing in Danbury?  

Now, why would I call you especially since you told me that you are carrying your tiger pump?  

Hagar...... do you like women or men or both or just men?  Just curious and you don't have to answer this at all but since you are so outspoken and happy to show your genitals on the WWW I figured you be so happy to share your orientation.


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2011)

Thinking about going to Detroit-Rock-City in 2 weeks..... no, Hagar, I'm sure you WILL NOT be there, too!


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2011)

enough with the tiger pumps................  or, I will refer to you as Hagaroid II


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I never said anything about tiger pumps. I said tiger post.



Oh, my mistake.  Anything to do with a tiger....  you were refering to it as an association to Haggie's Tiger, correct?  Otherwise, explain what you mean by tiger post.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 30, 2011)

one of my clients out that way blew out his pump cylinder so I had to fly in for emergency repairs since fedex will not deliver on sunday. Some people take pumping very seriously.


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> one of my clients out that way blew out his pump cylinder so I had to fly in for emergency repairs since fedex will not deliver on sunday. Some people take pumping very seriously.



You had to use the word "pump" to make me raise an eyebrow to the vailidity of your story.  Now, if you said, "cylinder" I would have said, "oh" but you use the word, "pump" before it... now I have to say, .  So you can fix Vortrit's car, too?


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 30, 2011)

sure what's wrong with it? Need a new cylinder head?  Water pump?


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> sure what's wrong with it? Need a new cylinder head?  Water pump?



I don't think anything is wrong with any of his pumps.... but, it's good to know that you will be right there and willing!!


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2011)

OK, why do baby seals sound like lambs?  WTF?!?!?!


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2011)

Flipping the channels in the hotel to see the classic ESPN channel and watching a young Shaq!  LOL!!


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I meant post big, make a lot of post... tiger post it!



Oh.  So a tiger is associated with something vigorous........


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2011)

vortrit said:


> How did I get a broken car out of this?



You didn't.  Hagar is describing his real profession rather than posted stuff about his scrotum or penis for once!  You really should clap for him for being "normal"!!!


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 30, 2011)

truth be told I am an animal trainer.  I have trained everything from circus bears to squirrels used in hollywood movies. I have over 38 animals in my home as we speak. some of them require special licensing.


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> truth be told I am an animal trainer.  I have trained everything from circus bears to squirrels used in hollywood movies. I have over 38 animals in my home as we speak. some of them require special licensing.



Sounds like you live in the woods in an open tent, too!  Probably explains why you had that dream about the two bears.


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2011)

vortrit said:


>



Look into this thread.  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/sexual-health/17924-how-long-your-dong-6.html

See, Harold's nonsense is rather limp compared to what I used to put up with in the past!!!!  

PMORPHY1!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2011)

vortrit said:


>



Keeping using coffee emoticon.  Pmorphy used to send me pictures via PM and then, I stuck him to another guy on this forum, Firestorm.  Oh man, by the time a few weeks went by, Firestorm wanted to kill me!!!  Pmor said he was willing to ride his 10 speed bike around NJ to bring firestorm dinner, etc.  LOL!!!


----------



## Vieope (Jan 30, 2011)

_:bounce:_


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2011)

Vieope said:


> _:bounce:_



By the way, nice photo gallery there!!!


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2011)

While watching the young Shaq at LSU game, I recognized no other names on his team or thier opponents, Illinois.  After reviewing the 1992 draft.... wow, that year was kind of.... ugghhhhh!!!  ZZzzZZZzzzz


----------



## Vieope (Jan 30, 2011)

david said:


> By the way, nice photo gallery there!!!



_Thank you!  _


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2011)

Vieope said:


> _Thank you!  _



then again, it could be worse.  You could be photoshopping your penis to us unknowingly on your kitchen faucet or lamp post, etc.!  LOL!!


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2011)

vortrit said:


>


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You need to drink more then.



I know. I have to get up at 5 AM to take the 6:30am flight out!!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2011)

arrived back in Florida.  SLEEP!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Good night. I just woke up, and I'm ready to go back to bed.



nice


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 31, 2011)

ost.


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## david (Jan 31, 2011)

vortrit said:


>



Nice try, Vortrit!  I know you edited tha post!!


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 31, 2011)

post.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 31, 2011)

my niggaz


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> my niggaz



Please do not use that as a signature!  Thank God, it does not have those advanced capabilities.


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2011)

You know, Harold........  I still have no proof of you being "harold".  If you were truly not him, you'd probably could drop the "attention" act and have more IM.com friend's and  normal conversations.

You could be the MMAFITER 2011!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Give him idea why don't ya - way too go!



He has no way of doing it!!  

The picture file has to be combined and has a mere pixel amount which would end up being tiny as hell!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2011)

Then, a dot that resembles you or I should not hurt us one iota!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2011)

I have to take a sleeping pill because if I don't, then I will be up all night reversing my sleeping roles and I have to work tomorrow!!  No need to go to work grumpy!


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 31, 2011)

nap time


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I got some muscle relaxers last time I went to the doctor. If I want to sleep I just take one and I'm out.



Lucky.... young man like yourself ust conking out!!  I wished I could have those days back!  I'm trying to though!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> nap time



Nice try, Hagar... but no one is going to click on the link!  A for effort!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh.


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2011)

11 hour work day, post!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2011)

vortrit said:


> There's a lot of snow on the ground post.



I wouldn't even know because I am in Florida, post!


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 1, 2011)

david said:


> Nice try, Hagar... but no one is going to click on the link!  A for effort!



you're right. I'll just insert it into each post manually.


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 1, 2011)

don't know why I did not think of it sooner.


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I'm in Florida too. I'm standing behind you, David.



creepy!!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> you're right. I'll just insert it into each post manually.



I know I'm right.... and you would put it all of your post!  

You give "infatuation" a whole new meaning!!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Did you actually look behind yourself? I would have.



I don't have to look behind... no fear!!!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2011)

vortrit said:


> No curiosity either?



nope!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You really should look. I'm standing right behind you right now.



What's in that coffee cup of yours tonight?

151 Bacardi??


----------



## david (Feb 2, 2011)

vortrit said:


> At the time it was coffee. Now it's more like Barcardi 151



If you did, then that it explains why you disappeared.... drunk!


----------



## david (Feb 2, 2011)

oh yeah.... that stuff you told me about.


----------



## david (Feb 2, 2011)

oh, ouch!


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 2, 2011)

ouch bro take it easy.  I just got cleaned up after shoveling 3-5 feet of snow down my entire driveway.  I'll probably need medical attention come morning.  Harold is out of shape.


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 2, 2011)

I have places to be and tigers to pump.  You need to heal.


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 2, 2011)

Listen bro. You come at me like that again and I am going to write a new chapter to e-thug.txt 

I don't want that.  I don't think anyone here wants that. 

We have more serious matters to tend to anyways, someone fucked up the internet.
A google image search for "tiger pumps" is turning up nothing but women's shoes, and some pics of tiger woods doing a fist pump in the air jersey shore style.  No cock pics at all. safe search is off.


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 2, 2011)

I'll have my IT guy on it in the morning.


----------



## david (Feb 3, 2011)

vortrit said:


> going to see david?


----------



## david (Feb 3, 2011)

Who is off meds?


----------



## david (Feb 3, 2011)

I know.  He came in here as his own version of poet lauret and then sunk to lows talking about bears and then admitted to masterbation!


----------



## david (Feb 3, 2011)

vortrit said:


> YouTube Video



who dat?


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 3, 2011)

actually I am in a state of supreme peaceful bliss. join me. RainyMood.com 

I have centered my chi for the day. I plan on tiger pumping in a few moments.  I imagine this is what Micheal Jordan felt like in his prime before a game. This is my tiger pump. There are many like it but this one is mine.


----------



## david (Feb 4, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Buffalo Bob from Silence of the Lambs. That's what Hagroids is doing right now though...



nice.


----------



## david (Feb 4, 2011)

vortrit said:


> YouTube Video



Did you post this for fun??


----------



## david (Feb 4, 2011)

zzzZZZzzZZzzZzzzz


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 4, 2011)

vortrit said:


> YouTube Video



golden moose part 2 by STRANGE WARM TROUT | Song | Free Music, Listen Now


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 4, 2011)

golden moose part 1 by STRANGE WARM TROUT | Song | Free Music, Listen Now


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 4, 2011)

YouTube Video











strange trout is like meth, once you get a taste you are hooked instantly and must have trout at all times.  Check this vid out these guys rock.


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 4, 2011)

makes me want a beer. not much of a beer drinker myself.


----------



## david (Feb 4, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> actually I am in a state of supreme peaceful bliss. join me. RainyMood.com
> 
> I have centered my chi for the day. I plan on tiger pumping in a few moments.  I imagine this is what Micheal Jordan felt like in his prime before a game. This is my tiger pump. There are many like it but this one is mine.



Everything aside, after 1 link you posted, I know not to click on any other links you post!!!


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 4, 2011)

god damn it david stop being a fucking pussy and live a little. There is all kinds of cool bro stuff you are missing out on by avoiding hagabro's links.


----------



## david (Feb 4, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> god damn it david stop being a fucking pussy and live a little. There is all kinds of cool bro stuff you are missing out on by avoiding hagabro's links.



Possible virus that even you may not even have known.....................


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 4, 2011)

I must have scarred the poor guy for life showing him the tiger pumping site.


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 4, 2011)

david said:


> Possible virus that even you may not even have known.....................



AVG link scanner brah. look into it.


----------



## david (Feb 4, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> AVG link scanner brah. look into it.



I have it!!  I still went to a link and the system caught it but, my computer sucked ass so I did a system restore.


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 4, 2011)

the internet. david broke it.


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2011)

What I am implying is that when people send me links it comes down to two things.

1. Virus that was caught by AVG
2. Something gross posted by Hagaroids


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 5, 2011)

david said:


> What I am implying is that when people send me links it comes down to two things.
> 
> 1. Virus that was caught by AVG
> 2. Something gross posted by Hagaroids



the remaining flangus.mp3 by STRANGE WARM TROUT | Song | Free Music, Listen Now


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2011)

See?  Even the word, "Flangus" makes me skeptical!!  LMAO!!


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey Vortrit!  Look at what Hagar has in his profile picture!  See, I knew your ass has been meeting with him for "tiger pumping"!!!!


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2011)

yeah, whoring all night and watching porno is not "good rest"!


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 5, 2011)

no more maulin' mouse by STRANGE WARM TROUT | Song | Free Music, Listen Now


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## hagaroids (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## hagaroids (Feb 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Nice pixels!


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yes, Good job.



.


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2011)

hagaroids said:


>



OK, photoshop king, explain whose those people are in that picture!


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2011)

Chevelle sucks!


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Chevelle fgk rule. Do you like Harold's new avatar?



yeah, when did you two "get together" to do that??


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Sorry, that was all of his own doing. I think he's obsessed with you.



and, you!!


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 5, 2011)

david said:


> OK, photoshop king, explain whose those people are in that picture!



I don't know who all of the people are, but I can see col. sanders from KFC in there and someone photoshopped to look like the pope. 



vortrit said:


> He just likes my coffee



I love you both equally there is no need to bicker.


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> He just likes my coffee




Is that where you urinate!?!?!?


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Awww...



Whoa!  That's a ghey reply!!


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm gonna come down there and kick your ass david. I could be there in 18 hours if I drive like a banshee.


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> I'm gonna come down there and kick your ass david. I could be there in 18 hours if I drive like a banshee.



that's a trip worth taking......


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> If you head down there give him a kick in the ass for me for calling me gay.



I said your reply was .... not you!!!  Unless......


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 5, 2011)

just made a bowl of reeses poofs cereal and a toasted blueberry bagel with cream cheese for a midnite snack post.


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> just made a bowl of reeses poofs cereal and a toasted blueberry bagel with cream cheese for a midnite snack post.



Uhhhh, a high end sugar cheat meal!  Yuck!


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 5, 2011)

cereal is about the only sweet thing I keep stocked.  sometimes I buy a half gallon of rainbow sherbert if I want ice cream.  I don't give a fuck.  

I like good things that are bad for you like biscuits and gravy, bacon sammiches, pancakes, and that is just for breakfast.


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> cereal is about the only sweet thing I keep stocked.  sometimes I buy a half gallon of rainbow sherbert if I want ice cream.  I don't give a fuck.
> 
> I like good things that are bad for you like biscuits and gravy, bacon sammiches, pancakes, and that is just for breakfast.



Well, I hope this meal you describe is once every blue moon!!!


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 6, 2011)

Last time I weighed myself I was 173 pounds.  I'm not a big guy.


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> Last time I weighed myself I was 173 pounds.  I'm not a big guy.



no, you're not unless you're 4'0".  Now, change your profile picture and for once, use your own picture.... unless, you're


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 6, 2011)

have I told you lately, that I love you?


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm looking for the thread where some miserable sack of flesh called me a mexican.


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> I'm looking for the thread where some miserable sack of flesh called me a mexican.



Why does everyone hate on mexican's??


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 6, 2011)

david said:


> Why does everyone hate on mexican's??



I don't hate mexicans dammit david. I love me some fine senioritas!  and my mexican bros are good dudes.  I hate faggots like that guy who just assumes I am asian or mexican because I tell a story of fighting for survival.  

I don't expect you guys to believe that I once ripped a guy's sternum out of his torso and beat him to death with it.  I do that shit so often it's like putting on socks to me. I am not racist though, I hate everyone equally.  

going forward, I do have a problem with people of any nationality encroaching on my home land and posing a threat to my security. If some group of such and such individuals think they are gonna come over 'round here and get violent I say kill 'em all and sort 'em later.


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> I don't hate mexicans dammit david. I love me some fine senioritas!  and my mexican bros are good dudes.  I hate faggots like that guy who just assumes I am asian or mexican because I tell a story of fighting for survival.
> 
> I don't expect you guys to believe that I once ripped a guy's sternum out of his torso and beat him to death with it.  I do that shit so often it's like putting on socks to me. I am not racist though, I hate everyone equally.
> 
> going forward, I do have a problem with people of any nationality encroaching on my home land and posing a threat to my security. If some group of such and such individuals think they are gonna come over 'round here and get violent I say kill 'em all and sort 'em later.



Since you don't have your picture on the IM.com, how would they know?  And, who are "they"?

I also can assume you were in the military fighting hand to hand combat in order for you to get away with that type of an assault?

Lastly, of course, you know I'm not such a pale face american, but, reading further, I can understand your hostility.

Just to let you know that my father (American- Navy) fought in three crisis and served 28 years and I am proud of him as I see his uniform and medal of honors, etc.


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 6, 2011)

shortly after the war I decided that I wanted to see more of the world so I traveled far a and wide, finally resting in Tibet. There I spent weeks hazed out of my brain in opium dens and whore houses. It was there where I met a great man who called himself labamba don. Don was a local pimp but he was an alright guy. He taught me the secret art of the tiger punch.





YouTube Video











Today only a chosen few know of the tiger punch.  If you choose to believe PM me and I will teach you.  Your will must me strong. Tiger punch, lightspeed attack!


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## david (Feb 6, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> shortly after the war I decided that I wanted to see more of the world so I traveled far a and wide, finally resting in Tibet. There I spent weeks hazed out of my brain in opium dens and whore houses. It was there where I met a great man who called himself labamba don. Don was a local pimp but he was an alright guy. He taught me the secret art of the tiger punch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool music.  uh.... what's deadlier.  power of a 1 inch punch or tiger punch and exactly in a PM, just how do you plan to show us?


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 7, 2011)

I lived in green bay for a couple years, true story.


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 7, 2011)

david said:


> cool music.  uh.... what's deadlier.  power of a 1 inch punch or tiger punch and exactly in a PM, just how do you plan to show us?



I read this post in the voice of the wise obi-wan-kinobi.  I still dunno wtf you are talking about.  I have the strongest tiger punch known to man, bub.


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> I read this post in the voice of the wise obi-wan-kinobi.  I still dunno wtf you are talking about.  I have the strongest tiger punch known to man, bub.



OK, I thought a tiger punch was some type of move in a fight between men and now I realized, once again, you're referring to sex.  Again.  Ho-hum!


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2011)

Glad the Steelers lost, post.


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 7, 2011)

I would have loved to see what washington st. in green bay looked like last night after the game.  I miss the droves of hot college women that drink there.


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## david (Feb 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


>



I can't help but notice that you use this emoticon an awful lot.


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 7, 2011)

fapping is good. I saw a smoking hot brunette at the store today too. will be thinking of her later for sure.


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> fapping is good. I saw a smoking hot brunette at the store today too. will be thinking of her later for sure.



Why don't you just call up one of your lady friend's rather than jerking off?


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 7, 2011)

because as hard as I rail them nothing beats a good old tugjob from king harold himself.


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> because as hard as I rail them nothing beats a good old tugjob from king harold himself.



Then, maybe you should do porn, bad ass!


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 7, 2011)

I've got a couple home vids floating the web. I'd link you guys but you know how david feels about my links.


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> I've got a couple home vids floating the web. I'd link you guys but you know how david feels about my links.



I don' think that's it but, you could always PM the links to Vortrit.  He'll reply back to you with a particular "self action" emoticon personally to you after he gets done watching it 5 times over!


----------



## eyeofrah (Feb 8, 2011)

raising post count


----------



## eyeofrah (Feb 8, 2011)

raising post count .....


----------



## eyeofrah (Feb 8, 2011)

raising post count ...............................


----------



## eyeofrah (Feb 8, 2011)

raising post count ......................................................................................


----------



## eyeofrah (Feb 8, 2011)

raising post count ..............................................................................................


----------



## eyeofrah (Feb 8, 2011)

raising post count ..................................................................................................................................


----------



## eyeofrah (Feb 8, 2011)

raising post count  I need 20 to send pms


----------



## eyeofrah (Feb 8, 2011)

need 20


----------



## eyeofrah (Feb 8, 2011)

need 20..............................................................................


----------



## eyeofrah (Feb 8, 2011)

need 20.............................


----------



## eyeofrah (Feb 8, 2011)

need 20fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## eyeofrah (Feb 8, 2011)

17 almost


----------



## eyeofrah (Feb 8, 2011)

18 closer


----------



## eyeofrah (Feb 8, 2011)

wow 19   shhhhhsssh


----------



## eyeofrah (Feb 8, 2011)

thank the lord 20 , finally made it


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2011)

Nope.  Never flapped!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2011)

Relax, it's all good in the hood, Vortrit!  I could never have hate or be judgemental towards you or anyone here for that matter. 

Except for Prince.  I have to consider him a "God" because he created this forum!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2011)

cough, post.  Tired of being sick or having flu like symptoms!


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2011)

no, it's not, post.


----------



## tommyg787 (Feb 9, 2011)

1


----------



## tommyg787 (Feb 9, 2011)

2


----------



## tommyg787 (Feb 9, 2011)

3


----------



## tommyg787 (Feb 9, 2011)

5


----------



## tommyg787 (Feb 9, 2011)

6


----------



## tommyg787 (Feb 9, 2011)

7


----------



## tommyg787 (Feb 9, 2011)

8


----------



## tommyg787 (Feb 9, 2011)

9


----------



## tommyg787 (Feb 9, 2011)

10


----------



## tommyg787 (Feb 9, 2011)

11


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2011)

Crashman in another form!


----------



## supertech (Feb 9, 2011)

yo


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 9, 2011)

damn spooks trying to get their post on but afraid to touch keys and talk to us. miserable fucking pukes I tell ya.

what's cracking fellow pumpers?


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2011)

yo


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 9, 2011)

how has your day been david?  I got a lot done today. If all goes well tomorrow I will have a brand new dishwasher.  unfortunately its the electric kind and not the kind with tits and a nice ass.


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2011)

Lovely.  Did you see the nex guy who is making you look like a fairy princess with his post compared to yours?  I think his username is jlcap and his posts are mainly in the aything goes section.  

This should make you happy.  No heat on you anymore!


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't know who the miserable puke is, but he had better be cool or old harold will fuck him up.


----------



## david (Feb 10, 2011)

here, post


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Sup my kniggs, post


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 10, 2011)

today was a damn fine day.


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## david (Feb 10, 2011)

explain


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Tourette Syndrome montage.  I love that channel.


----------



## david (Feb 10, 2011)

Hagaroids loves that!!


----------



## david (Feb 10, 2011)

vortrit said:


> What's up losers.



Asking yourself a question, Vortrit??


----------



## tander (Feb 10, 2011)

*help me...please....*

Hypothetically speaking???.! 

I am 35 years old, 180 lbs, 16% body fat???my goal is 190lbs and 7% body fat???I would like to get this by June 1st of this year. I have been working out for the last 12 years however the last 4 have been sporadic.  I am 100 percent committed to reaching this goal, I am currently eating 1700 ??? 2200 calories a day and 180 ??? 200 grams of protein and keeping my carbs to a minimum ??? under 120.
 Current work out is:
Mondays ??? Chest, Bi???s, Abs
Tuesdays ??? Legs, shoulders
Wednesdays ??? Back, Tri???s, Abs
Thursdays - Chest, Bi???s, Abs
Fridays - Legs, shoulders
Saturdays - Back, Tri???s, Abs
Sunday ??? off and eat drink what ever I want???!!!!

9 days ago I did 500 Sustanon, and again 3 days ago ???today I did 250 (so in the last 9 day totaling 1250)???from this point forward due to the two short-term test???s (30mg of prop 60mg of phenylprop) I plan on taking 250 every 3 days for 6 weeks, then 250 every 6 days for four weeks then 250 every 10 days for 3 weeks. Titrating down form a bolus load will help my body return to its homeostasis.  

I was thinking of including Winstrol for the cutting effect or Anavar???.

This is the first time I have ever used AAS (hypothetically speaking)???

What am I missing??? PLEASE HELP???!!!!


----------



## david (Feb 10, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Did you see a question mark behind my post. No, I was stating a fact.



Read what Tander wrote and lay your expertise on Bodybuilding for him!


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## hagaroids (Feb 10, 2011)

YouTube Video











move and groove with me bros. move it like bernie. then tiger pump it. 

"we on a journey, moving like bernie. if ain't about money, it really don't concern me."


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 10, 2011)

only in the south.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 10, 2011)

That's me after x and too much herb
I get a wicked lean


----------



## tander (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks love constructive criticism???I am doing abs 2x/wk???what is wrong with the rest ie. Chest 2x, legs2x ??? a week


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 11, 2011)

I sleep with a 50 pound plate on my chest. helps my congestion.


----------



## david (Feb 11, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> I sleep with a 50 pound plate on my chest. helps my congestion.



I heard LTD or Wild Turkey does the trick to with congestion.  Lose the 50lb weight.


----------



## david (Feb 11, 2011)

15 posts away from hitting the 26,000 mark!  

Should I do it the old PW way or should I do it the way I have been since I've been back.


----------



## david (Feb 11, 2011)

Since I don't really talk to many on here I think I should do this way.


----------



## david (Feb 11, 2011)

After that, I assume this stoopid cold like symptoms will go away and therefore I can go out and play


----------



## david (Feb 11, 2011)

in the three counties I travel in...


----------



## david (Feb 11, 2011)

See friend's that I haven't seen for a month due to practically traveling every other weekend


----------



## david (Feb 11, 2011)

Business? No.


----------



## david (Feb 11, 2011)

Pleasure?  Yes!


----------



## david (Feb 11, 2011)

I freak a lot of my old friend's scattered amongst the nation by calling them up and asking what they are doing.  If they are not doing much or simply going out to a restaurant or night spot.....


----------



## david (Feb 11, 2011)

Guess who shows up too?


----------



## david (Feb 11, 2011)

Me.  And, you should see the look on their faces, too!  It's like an old reunion!!!


----------



## david (Feb 11, 2011)

Gotta love life folks............  gotta live life to the fullest.


----------



## david (Feb 11, 2011)

Hopefully, the choices you made early or even currently were happy ones with no regrets!!!!


----------



## david (Feb 11, 2011)

I know I did and what the future holds for me... I don't know....


----------



## david (Feb 11, 2011)

As long as I am Happy and that's what always mattered!!  There!  26,000 posts!!


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 11, 2011)

wait- did you and vortrit break up?


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 12, 2011)

I demand answers.  Where have you taken my friend David, and what have you done with him?


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2011)

Vortrit has taken me no where................................ no one has but only work, itself!


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2011)

I took a break from work!!  Aliens live amongst us all!


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2011)

Naaahh... I've already set records here.... way back then!!


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 12, 2011)

I found a 1944 wheat penny today.


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> I found a 1944 wheat penny today.



Does it have a letter under the date, Hagar such as a D?


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 12, 2011)

nope, just 1944


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2011)

In minting the 1944 penny, they screwed up the D-mark because there was an S-mark as well.  That coin is rare and if it was in MS-63 condition, it is valued at $450.00!  More or less depending on who wants it in their collection!!


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 12, 2011)

so should I swallow it like I do all my pennies or no?


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 12, 2011)

they come back out nice and shiny.


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> so should I swallow it like I do all my pennies or no?



Yeah, do that.  

Whereas, I have a drawer full of all coins, etc.  Hopefully, will increase in value way beyond my death so that my future nephew's grandchildren children will have something "beyond value"!


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 12, 2011)

I will put it in my treasure chest. I have some other odd coins there too.


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> I will put it in my treasure chest. I have some other odd coins there too.



What are they and I'll tell you what they are potentially selling for.


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 12, 2011)

I cant recall off hand, I'd have to dig them out.  I know I have some half dollars and silver dollars. some european coins i got on vacation.


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 12, 2011)

Ass Pennies - Upright Citizens Brigade - Season 1 - Ep. 4 - Video Clip | Comedy Central


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> I cant recall off hand, I'd have to dig them out.  I know I have some half dollars and silver dollars. some european coins i got on vacation.



Half dollars have value now.... silver dollars... only a select few.


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 13, 2011)

hahahaha!  good morning butt heads!

there is MUCH to do today.


----------



## david (Feb 13, 2011)

what?  watch tv?


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 13, 2011)

shows what you know about your old buddy harold.  I do not watch TV. unless it's on hulu, but I only watch hulu once a week if that. 

I've got to clean this place up a bit and make it presentable. I'm having a new kitchen appliance dropped off tomorrow. I also want to drag an old stationary bike from the basement to the living room so I can put a few miles on it.  Then tomorrow after work I am going to tear out the lower kitchen cabinets and from there start on the tile flooring.


----------



## david (Feb 13, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> shows what you know about your old buddy harold.  I do not watch TV. unless it's on hulu, but I only watch hulu once a week if that.
> 
> I've got to clean this place up a bit and make it presentable. I'm having a new kitchen appliance dropped off tomorrow. I also want to drag an old stationary bike from the basement to the living room so I can put a few miles on it.  Then tomorrow after work I am going to tear out the lower kitchen cabinets and from there start on the tile flooring.



You're right.  I don't know really anyone on IM.com except for a slim few.  (To be nameless)

Well, Hargor.... sounds like a nice poductive day.


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 13, 2011)

thanks bro.


----------



## david (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello, Vortrit and Harold.  Harry, shouldn't you be carpentering right now???


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 13, 2011)

greetings dennis. Destruction/carpentering will begin tomorrow david. today was just for cleaning. I also dug out that stationary bike but I decided it needed a coat of paint so I painted it.  I will bring it upstairs tomorrow when the paint is dry and put some miles on it.


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 13, 2011)

Sounds good Dennis. be sure to pace yourself and dont aggravate that injured chest. 

my project just kind of popped up. I was bored and decided I wanted a dishwasher. Then I decided that putting a new dishwasher into the miserable puke of a counter I have was not gonna please me.  Then I thought I may as well tile it.


----------



## david (Feb 13, 2011)

Just got back from the gym after being sick....... 1/2 assed workout better than none at all, post!


----------



## david (Feb 13, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah thanks. The chest is actually much better now. The leg is a lot better too. I will definitely be pacing myself out.
> 
> David, you should take a break if you're sick.



I think a month off is enough break.  Before that it was 6 months off due to a shoulder injury while swimming!!!


----------



## david (Feb 13, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You injured your shoulder swimming? I tore my rotar benching, so I know how that goes, but working out sick kind of defeats the purpose.



Just shades of the ridiculous cough and sneezes I have.  I'm not using weights yet though!!!


----------



## david (Feb 13, 2011)

vortrit said:


> So just cardio and bodyweight?



Next week!


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You injured your shoulder swimming? I tore my rotar benching, so I know how that goes, but working out sick kind of defeats the purpose.



Rotary left shoulder.  I swam 2 mile sessions twice a day 5 days a week, if not more!


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Wow. I used to swin quit a bit when I lived in Seattle. Not enough pools or water around here.



Don't you have a 24 hour fitness, YMCA or LA Fitness near you?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2011)

i like my women how i like my filesystems ... FAT and 16


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2011)

DOMS said:


> i like my women how i like my filesystems ... FAT and 16



ha ha!!  I think you need a break from your computer.  You don't happened to be a computer or software engineer/techie, would you?


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, I do now. The place a moved here from had a pool but it was alway packed. No way you could swim laps.



Was it a recreational pool or a 25m pool?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2011)

david said:


> ha ha!!  I think you need a break from your computer.  You don't happened to be a computer or software engineer/techie, would you?



I'm a consultant. That means that I do everything computer-related. I can build them, network them, fix them, program in VB.NET, C#, ASP 3.0, ASP.NET, JavaScript, BASH scripting, and PHP. I can work with MS SQL Server & MySQL. I can work with Mac OSX, OS400, Linux and every version of Windows. My networking skill are only mid-level though.

Another one: My floppy turns into a hard driver for you!


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> It was a recreational pool but they had three swim lanes that took up a part of it, but kids were always playing in the swim lanes so you couldn't use them.



That's where you would walk back into the locker room, open a can of pea soup, hold it in your mouth, jump in and spit it out!  (making vomiting sounds)

See if the lanes become clear then!


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I'm a consultant. That means that I do everything computer-related. I can build them, network them, fix them, program in VB.NET, C#, ASP 3.0, ASP.NET, JavaScript, BASH scripting, and PHP. I can work with MS SQL Server & MySQL. I can work with Mac OSX, OS400, Linux and every version of Windows. My networking skill are only mid-level though.
> 
> Another one: My floppy turns into a hard driver for you!



Nice DOMS.  BTW, nice of you to drop in here.  I don't think I've ever seen you in here in my 8 year tenure at IM.com.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2011)

david said:


> Nice DOMS.  BTW, nice of you to drop in here.  I don't think I've ever seen you in here in my 8 year tenure at IM.com.



Thanks. I've been at it for 12 years.

Yeah, never been. It's crazy, but my post count doesn't include _any _post whoring.


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Thanks. I've been at it for 12 years.
> 
> Yeah, never been. It's crazy, but my post count doesn't include _any _post whoring.



Ha Ha!!! =)


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I really wouldn't this post whoring. There is probably less double posting, etc., here than there are in a lot of other sections on this board.
> 
> David, it was pretty much a free pool and the only one in town. I didn't care to swim in it anyway because they let anyone in there. There last time I swam in there I got sick anyway.



That's not good!  Yeah, glad you stayed out of it!!!


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2011)

50 meters, huh?  How many laps could you do?


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure it was like 50 meters. To be honest I don't remember because that was about 10 years ago. I would swim for an hour straight. Probably about 25 - 30 times. Usually around a mile, I think.



If it's a 50m pool.  From one end to another is considered a length.  Back and forth or as I say, "To and from" is a lap.  I'm thinking when you say 30 times is 15 laps which would equal close to a mile!!  

That's pretty good!!!!


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 14, 2011)

50 meters?  no, but my penis is pretty long. 

whats up losers?


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah around in there. I was pretty sure it was close to a mile everyday, and maybe a little more on a Saturday. I haven't done it in so long there is no way I could swim that far now.
> 
> What's up, Harold?



1 mile should be done within 35 minutes.  It's not all that bad.  And, if you were injury free, you you can do it!!

I see Harold has put in his two cents!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 14, 2011)

ok you filthy whores, go to sleep but before make sure you Rep me for stopping by.


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 14, 2011)

sorry I was not around to chat guys valentines is always a strange day for harold and this year was no different.  I did manage to drag that stationary bike into the living room today and plopped my tiger pumping ass on it for about 15 minutes. my legs are sore already. I will hit it again tomorrow, see if I can go further.  gonna work this beer gut off and pull in some top notch tail this summer. that is the plan.


----------



## david (Feb 15, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> sorry I was not around to chat guys valentines is always a strange day for harold and this year was no different.  I did manage to drag that stationary bike into the living room today and plopped my tiger pumping ass on it for about 15 minutes. my legs are sore already. I will hit it again tomorrow, see if I can go further.  gonna work this beer gut off and pull in some top notch tail this summer. that is the plan.



How old is this stationary bike, anyways??


----------



## david (Feb 16, 2011)

a day off does not mean a day free!!


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 16, 2011)

it's a pro sport 450SL.  If you don't know you better ask somebody.


----------



## david (Feb 17, 2011)

What's up, clowns??


----------



## DOMS (Feb 17, 2011)

My floppy turns into a hard drive for you!


----------



## david (Feb 17, 2011)

DOMS said:


> My floppy turns into a hard drive for you!



I think you said this already.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 17, 2011)

Is this the I don't workout section????Glad I found a home if so.


----------



## david (Feb 17, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Is this the I don't workout section????Glad I found a home if so.



I hope everyone works out but in discussion format, Q&A's, advice, etc....   you won't find it here.


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 17, 2011)

spent 38 minutes huffing and puffing on my 450sl today crew checking in.


----------



## david (Feb 17, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> spent 38 minutes huffing and puffing on my 450sl today crew checking in.



I take it that the model of your stationary bike?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 17, 2011)

david said:


> I think you said this already.



Crap...


----------



## david (Feb 17, 2011)

cute!  LOL!!!


----------



## david (Feb 18, 2011)

I had my blood work done to play it safe because my last girl "friend" was rough and I came up negative on everything!!!  Whew!!


----------



## david (Feb 18, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Looking for a new background for my browser bar. Looking through add-ons too.
> 
> We're glad you don't have AIDS, David!



No..............IM GLAD I DON'T HAVE ANY OF THOSE DISEASES!!!!


----------



## david (Feb 18, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Sometimes unprotected sex pays off!



As long as we are both STD free and she is on birth control.... I couldn't agree with you anymore!!!!


----------



## david (Feb 18, 2011)

vortrit said:


> 8,900 bitches!



Uh..... elaborate.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 18, 2011)

david said:


> Uh..... elaborate.



He owns a lot of dogs.


----------



## david (Feb 18, 2011)

DOMS said:


> He owns a lot of dogs.



he he he he!!


----------



## david (Feb 18, 2011)

ya di ya di ya da!  I wshed I could be out with my friend's but, I still have that stomach issue going on!  Awaiting for more test results and just playing it safe for now.


----------



## david (Feb 18, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I see. Worried about going out with friends and sharting at the wrong time?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



more like keeling over from the stomach pain!!!


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> That's probably even worse!



It's is!  Weeks and counting!  I'd love to know what Brock Lesnar had because he had to go on a specific diet such as the BRAT diet!


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm reading it now.  God, I hope I don't have that.  Even though I had all of that examined!


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> The brat diet sounds awesome if you only eat bratwurst!



Oh young grasshopper!

B= Banana's
R= Rice
A= Applesauce
T= Toast

BRAT Diet (Bland Diet): Benefits, Foods Included, and GI Uses

This is no fun at all!!  But, could be worse.  Such as Sugar Free Jello and Chicken Broth


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Saturday Saturday Saturday Saturday Saturday Saturday Saturday



Great.  Now that you know what day it is today.


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I would rather go on my brat diet.



you mean, the one I described or the one you think it is?


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> The one where I get the eat bratwurst all the time.



If it was Hebrew National steam all beef hot dogs... then, I am right there with you!!!  No bun though!!!!


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Who needs a bun? Maybe some mustard...




About 99% of the United States. Ketchup in Chicago!!!!!


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I was born in Chicago. I never put ketchup on a hot dog. Speaking of Chicago hot dogs



yeah, well, I had no problems putting ketchup on one right in front of them, too!  It was give me ketchup or you will get no sales from me!!!


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> in front of who? I just don't like ketchup that much...



kethcup rules!


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I like it on hamburgers. Not hot dogs though.



Ketchup---- hot dogs... hamburgers... it's all the same!


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> A hot dog and a hamburger are not the same food.



There not?


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You said ketchup on hot dogs and hamburgers was the same, didn't you?



yes....  hamburger... hot dog.... what's the difference?  They both need KETCHUP!


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Oh I see. I can eat both without ketchup. If you eat a hamburger where it was invented in Connecticut they don't allow you to use ketchup.



Where?  New Haven??


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Louis' Lunch



then, I see this link!  HA HA!  Yeah, well, it's GETTING ketchup!


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 20, 2011)

what's up guys?  I have been working on my new line of digital art, I call this one "the eye of david sees an electric house cat"


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2011)

30 minutes and I'm out of work for the day!!  Why?  Because I said, so!


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> what's up guys?  I have been working on my new line of digital art, I call this one "the eye of david sees an electric house cat"



Very clever, hagar!  Very, clever.


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Then you've never been there. They don't have ketchup and if you're caught bringing it in they'll throw you out. You're best bet is just to order to go, or go someone else. They'd rather you didn't eat their food at all than to put ketchup on it. Besides they have a special blend of beef which taste fantastic without the ketchup. To me only a retard would put ketchup on one of their hamburgers. It's like putting A1 on a Kansas City strip.




Of course I've never been and I'd like to see them throw me out!  LOL!!  Please explain to me how ketchup would ruin the taste of their burgers?


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 20, 2011)

hagabro aint eating no fucking cheeseburger without some ketchup.


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Because they use a special blend of beef. It does not taste like your typical hamburger. Go in there and demand ketchup or let them see you using it. They will throw you out. I'm not joking.
> 
> Personally I don't care if you would use it or not. I'm just telling you how they feel about it.



It's funny you say the special blend of beef with flavoring I presume.  A new restaurant that boast Chicago style had a hamburger that I ordered and it was very flavorful.  However, I did not like it.  Even Ketchup wouldn't save the day on that!!


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2011)

vortrit said:


> No they blend four different kinds of beef together. They are actually really good, and they really do taste good without the ketchup. Any other place my burger is getting ketchup, but not there.



where in Chicago?


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> hagabro aint eating no fucking cheeseburger without some ketchup.



Well, Mc'Donald's always puts ketchup on their burgers and never seem to forget!  Go git em', hagar!  PS.  Find a new avatar.  That one seems to be old now.


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2011)

vortrit said:


> No, the place in Connecticut. They ground the beef their daily.




huh..... well, I will have to give it a try.  I hope they don't season it too much or really anything at all!!!


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 20, 2011)

I usually get the 40 oz bottle, 64 seems excessive. 

gearing up for a  mid-nite tiger pumping session. Just have to put on the elvis record and dim the lights. what are you guys doing?


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I don't think they put any kind of seasoning in there at all. It's just the blend of four different types of beef.
> 
> Harold, you'll do what me and David tell you and like it!



Then, that is good.  As for Harold Jlcap.....


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 20, 2011)

It's been about as miserable of a day as can be here, rain all fucking day, cold again too. I'm sure that storm that just left your area is headed my way now too. bring on the spring and sunshine please, this weather is gay.


----------



## david (Feb 21, 2011)

vortrit said:


> It was actually pretty nice here but started raining a few hours ago. It stopped now but it got really cold.



It's pretty warm here again.  However, I want to GTFO and go somewhere else, but, here in SFLA!


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 21, 2011)

speaking of night lights, I need one for the kitchen.  I have a small metal tool box in there because I am supposed to be doing some work in there.  I nearly tripped over it tonight in the dark. cool story bro.


----------



## david (Feb 22, 2011)

nice.  post


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 22, 2011)

nice post, nice.


----------



## david (Feb 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't watch it but nice pic to a metallica video


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 23, 2011)

david I have a mission for you. go to the anything goes section for briefing.


----------



## david (Feb 23, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> david I have a mission for you. go to the anything goes section for briefing.



What am I suppose to look at?


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> He's trying to get you to look at gay porn again.


 
butt i thought that's what "you guys" liked. . .

lol


----------



## david (Feb 23, 2011)

Har  Har KLC!!!   

Hagar... I limit myself to one forum board.  See if Vortrit wants to join!!  =)


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 23, 2011)

david said:


> Har  Har KLC!!!
> 
> Hagar... I limit myself to one forum board.  See if Vortrit wants to join!!  =)



wow really?  I am on more than I care to admit. there is a vbulletin for everyting.


----------



## david (Feb 23, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> wow really?  I am on more than I care to admit. there is a vbulletin for everyting.



Between facebook and IM.com.......  I have to get out of the computer sometime!!!

Now that I am starting to feel better, I have to get back out to see my friend's around town and also, travel around the U.S.!!!!


----------



## Mitch123 (Feb 23, 2011)

david said:


> I had my blood work done to play it safe because my last girl "friend" was rough and I came up negative on everything!!!  Whew!!



always good


----------



## Mitch123 (Feb 23, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Crap...



funny post, cant actually link it tho..


----------



## Mitch123 (Feb 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> It was actually pretty nice here but started raining a few hours ago. It stopped now but it got really cold.



hot here


----------



## Mitch123 (Feb 23, 2011)

ok


----------



## Mitch123 (Feb 23, 2011)

no bs


----------



## Mitch123 (Feb 23, 2011)

i


----------



## Mitch123 (Feb 23, 2011)

just


----------



## Mitch123 (Feb 23, 2011)

need


----------



## Mitch123 (Feb 23, 2011)

a


----------



## Mitch123 (Feb 23, 2011)

few


----------



## Mitch123 (Feb 23, 2011)

more


----------



## Mitch123 (Feb 23, 2011)

posts!


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 24, 2011)

tsop


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 24, 2011)

whores!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2011)

.


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 26, 2011)

david said:


> .



Hay papi!


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2011)

back to back workouts this weekend.  25m pool and then, crazingly, went to the 50m pool.  Coming close to the  1 mile swim!  Gotta get my speed up though!


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2011)

just take some pain pills, dammit!


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2011)

vortrit said:


> That's the problem. Every time I take pain pills I do more than I should be doing because I don't feel it and the next day my ankle will be swollen up like a weather balloon.



then, combine it with a sleeping pill!


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Well I was taking pain pills and muscle relaxers and that worked out pretty good. I was supposed to wear this boot on my foot for a month after getting my cast off and that lasted about two days.



I was kidding about combining those or really, taking them!!!

So, what are you gonna do when you are healed!?!?!?


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 28, 2011)

vortrit said:


> post.


 Title says post whores... Im not joking I actually thought this was about Chicks who used to whores and have recoverd from the Whore like behavior... I dont think you can recover from being a whore.


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2011)

maybe


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 28, 2011)

+1 your man panties are disturbing the locals.


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Do you bros like the lady gaga?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Change my avatar?  I never signed up.


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You've got a 6:30 blow job.



It was called, a non related post comment.  That's another trick to post whoring!


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Thank you master Yoda. I have much to learn about post whoring!



naaahhh... you're almost there.


----------



## david (Mar 1, 2011)

5 days straight workout!  Not bad coming off that stupid illness!!!!


----------



## Mitch123 (Mar 1, 2011)

After


----------



## Mitch123 (Mar 1, 2011)

all


----------



## Mitch123 (Mar 1, 2011)

that


----------



## Mitch123 (Mar 1, 2011)

hard


----------



## Mitch123 (Mar 1, 2011)

work


----------



## Mitch123 (Mar 1, 2011)

I


----------



## Mitch123 (Mar 1, 2011)

need


----------



## Mitch123 (Mar 1, 2011)

even


----------



## Mitch123 (Mar 1, 2011)

more


----------



## Mitch123 (Mar 1, 2011)

posts


----------



## Mitch123 (Mar 1, 2011)

just


----------



## Mitch123 (Mar 1, 2011)

to


----------



## Mitch123 (Mar 1, 2011)

send


----------



## Mitch123 (Mar 1, 2011)

a


----------



## Mitch123 (Mar 1, 2011)

private


----------



## Mitch123 (Mar 1, 2011)

message


----------



## Mitch123 (Mar 1, 2011)

When


----------



## Mitch123 (Mar 1, 2011)

did


----------



## Mitch123 (Mar 1, 2011)

they


----------



## Mitch123 (Mar 1, 2011)

up


----------



## Mitch123 (Mar 1, 2011)

the


----------



## Mitch123 (Mar 1, 2011)

required


----------



## Mitch123 (Mar 1, 2011)

post


----------



## Mitch123 (Mar 1, 2011)

count


----------



## Mitch123 (Mar 1, 2011)

?


----------



## Mitch123 (Mar 1, 2011)

It


----------



## Mitch123 (Mar 1, 2011)

is


----------



## Mitch123 (Mar 1, 2011)

now


----------



## Mitch123 (Mar 1, 2011)

at


----------



## Mitch123 (Mar 1, 2011)

50.


----------



## david (Mar 1, 2011)

really?  that is a first!!!


----------



## hagaroids (Mar 1, 2011)

spam should be outlawed in both internet and canned varieties.


----------



## nononsensemuscle (Mar 2, 2011)

Haha I am definitely a post whore


----------



## nononsensemuscle (Mar 2, 2011)

But I never spam with that said, I just am addicted to forums and posting on them. It's pretty sad but I probably spend about 3 hours a day on forums.  I probably average about 200 posts a day throughout hundreds of different forums. Usually forums on health, money, marketing, and business.


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2011)

Now I feel beaten down!  5 days in a row workouts!  Definitely need a break!  Going to see  a girlfriend of mine tonight!  Yay!


----------



## david (Mar 3, 2011)

that tis' good!


----------



## david (Mar 3, 2011)

isn't there snow on the ground still?


----------



## hagaroids (Mar 3, 2011)

david said:


> isn't there snow on the ground still?



just a couple small patches here,  nice and sunny today. Haaaaay Papi!



vortrit said:


> No it's all melted in the past couple of days. There's a bike trail two blocks from me that goes all the way across the state.


spider monkey told me to tell you that you are lead bro of crunktimes now.


----------



## hagaroids (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## hagaroids (Mar 4, 2011)

sheep count down bro.  helpful for getting to bed at night.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 4, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> sheep count down bro.  helpful for getting to bed at night.



I see...


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## teadoc (Mar 5, 2011)

I like to surf.


----------



## teadoc (Mar 5, 2011)

big waves


----------



## hagaroids (Mar 6, 2011)

I like to fuck hot bitches and get money


----------



## vortrit (Mar 6, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> I like to fuck hot bitches and get money



You are not the only one.

I had quite a few drinks last night. First time in QUITE awhile. Hangover...


----------



## david (Mar 7, 2011)

yoohoo post


----------



## Silver Back (Mar 7, 2011)

Holyfuck 14000 posts lol

I'm in!


----------



## vortrit (Mar 7, 2011)

In what?


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 8, 2011)

Gayest thread ever.


----------



## david (Mar 8, 2011)

.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 8, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Gayest thread ever.



That must be why you decided to make a post...


----------



## david (Mar 8, 2011)

more . post


----------



## phosphor (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## david (Mar 9, 2011)

phosphor said:


>



Whether you were calling me this or this thread... this picture is so funny!  LMAO!!!!!


----------



## FernAssard (Mar 9, 2011)

Im looosssstttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## vortrit (Mar 9, 2011)

david said:


> Whether you were calling me this or this thread... this picture is so funny!  LMAO!!!!!



Everyone knows you're gay David... He must be calling the thread gay.


----------



## david (Mar 10, 2011)

FernAssard said:


> Im looosssstttttttttttttttttttt



Don't be lost!!  By the way, I LOOOOOVVEEEE  CONNECTICUT!!!!


----------



## david (Mar 10, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Everyone knows you're gay David... He must be calling the thread gay.



I'm as gay as you are!


----------



## phosphor (Mar 10, 2011)

Ok ok, I take it back.


----------



## david (Mar 10, 2011)

phosphor said:


> Ok ok, I take it back.



Almost.

She has her clothes on!  LOL!


----------



## S2kracer (Mar 10, 2011)

Everyone has to start post whoring somewhere. Post No. 6


----------



## Imosted (Mar 10, 2011)

phosphor said:


> Ok ok, I take it back.


----------



## david (Mar 11, 2011)

. post


----------



## S2kracer (Mar 11, 2011)

7 to go


----------



## vortrit (Mar 12, 2011)

david said:


> I'm as gay as you are!



Sure... Try to buy your way out of it...


----------



## david (Mar 12, 2011)

Sold!  For a penny


----------



## vortrit (Mar 12, 2011)

Uhhhh....


----------



## BlueLineFish (Mar 12, 2011)

david said:


> Whether you were calling me this or this thread... this picture is so funny!  LMAO!!!!!





lol..hilarious pic


----------



## david (Mar 13, 2011)

beavis n butthead post


----------



## Robalo (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice thread


----------



## BlueLineFish (Mar 13, 2011)

Need 50 posts to im


----------



## Dustdatarse (Mar 13, 2011)

2002-2011 crazy.


----------



## BlueLineFish (Mar 13, 2011)

Finally I can pm after this post


----------



## Robalo (Mar 13, 2011)

Congrats, do it now!!!


----------



## david (Mar 13, 2011)

It's a IM.com "History thread".  This was before IM.com had a chat room or picture galleries and I guess you could say this was it.  Oh yeah, it was also used to raise post counts.   Mino Lee would have 15,000 less post if the gallery wasn't here.  I would have 25,000 less post if this thread wasn't here!  LMAO!


----------



## Robalo (Mar 14, 2011)

well, i just don't know what a IM.com is

Must google it...


----------



## vortrit (Mar 14, 2011)

Post.

I think I liked it better when we had a conversation going in this thread...


----------



## david (Mar 14, 2011)

Sometimes that happens.  I see your troll friend is "el disappear-o" now.  Maybe I can put up a profile picture again!


----------



## david (Mar 15, 2011)

another . <<=====  post.


----------



## Robalo (Mar 15, 2011)

Post...again


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## TJTJ (Mar 15, 2011)

Rock on IM!


----------



## david (Mar 15, 2011)

CRASHMAN said:


>



BITCH!!  Where have you been?  Damn....  how have you been???


----------



## vortrit (Mar 15, 2011)

david said:


> BITCH!!  Where have you been?  Damn....  how have you been???



Mind your own business


----------



## vortrit (Mar 15, 2011)

david said:


> Sometimes that happens.  I see your troll friend is "el disappear-o" now.  Maybe I can put up a profile picture again!



No. He pretty much just came here because he was banned at his other forum. Now that he's not banned there (it was a 30 day ban) anymore he don't come here hardly ever.


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> No. He pretty much just came here because he was banned at his other forum. Now that he's not banned there (it was a 30 day ban) anymore he don't come here hardly ever.




What a poopface.


----------



## david (Mar 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> No. He pretty much just came here because he was banned at his other forum. Now that he's not banned there (it was a 30 day ban) anymore he don't come here hardly ever.



Such detail!


----------



## vortrit (Mar 16, 2011)

2B1 said:


> What a poopface.



I know. Who lives in Indiana and wants to go over to his house and punch him in the face?


----------



## david (Mar 16, 2011)

Even if I lived next door, I wouldn't even dare go in their with all of his known fetishes!!!


----------



## vortrit (Mar 16, 2011)

david said:


> Even if I lived next door, I wouldn't even dare go in their with all of his known fetishes!!!



You would spy on him - try to catch him in the act tiger pumping...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 16, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You would spy on him - try to catch him in the act tiger pumping...


 
i bet he really does it..


----------



## vortrit (Mar 16, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> i bet he really does it..



I bet he does too, and I bet David wants to see him.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 16, 2011)

david said:


> BITCH!!  Where have you been?  Damn....  how have you been???



The prodigal son returns. Well, in limited capacity, I don't have a computer, only an iPhone. Other than that, I've been really good man. I had to take off and get my act together. Go to university, graduate, find a little lady, get a job... You know, adult stuff lol. Now, I'm back to to do my first BB comp. What about you man? how have you been?


----------



## david (Mar 16, 2011)

CRASHMAN said:


> The prodigal son returns. Well, in limited capacity, I don't have a computer, only an iPhone. Other than that, I've been really good man. I had to take off and get my act together. Go to university, graduate, find a little lady, get a job... You know, adult stuff lol. Now, I'm back to to do my first BB comp. What about you man? how have you been?




You know me... I still have to grow up.... career change, got rid of my blackberry so I wouldn't screw around on the phone all day with emails, text and facebook!  LOL!!!  No little lady for me. Got out of a relationship a year or so ago.  Thinking about going to school again to supplement my life or to stay out of trouble and keep my brain going.  

I was away from IM.com for almost 6 years!!!  I came back around Dec 2010  I noticed that this thread was still going, laughed and been talking with Vortrit explaining to him about the creators of the Post Whore thread and of course your name along with Bigss came up!  

What college kid doesn't have a computer?  Isn't that a requirement?!?!?!?!

A little lady, huh?  

Stay in touch!!!!


----------



## david (Mar 16, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You would spy on him - try to catch him in the act tiger pumping...



No way!!!!!


----------



## david (Mar 16, 2011)

CRASHMAN said:


> The prodigal son returns. Well, in limited capacity, I don't have a computer, only an iPhone. Other than that, I've been really good man. I had to take off and get my act together. Go to university, graduate, find a little lady, get a job... You know, adult stuff lol. Now, I'm back to to do my first BB comp. What about you man? how have you been?



Dude!  I just saw that you go to SoCal.... OMG, the women are hot!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Mar 16, 2011)

david said:


> No way!!!!!



I believe you.


----------



## david (Mar 16, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I believe you.



So, did you join that forum board that he's torturing other people on?

I bet he made you a moderator there!


----------



## vortrit (Mar 16, 2011)

david said:


> So, did you join that forum board that he's torturing other people on?
> 
> I bet he made you a moderator there!



Yeah, I go there and post a little bit, but he can't make anyone a moderator there as he's just a regular member. He actually act really normal on there especially compared to how he was on here. It's like a night and day difference.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 16, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I bet he does too, and I bet David wants to see him.


 i agree


----------



## vortrit (Mar 16, 2011)

David wants to watch Hagaroids tiger pump it crew checking in.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 16, 2011)

vortrit said:


> David wants to watch Hagaroids tiger pump it crew checking in.


 yep


----------



## david (Mar 16, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, I go there and post a little bit, but he can't make anyone a moderator there as he's just a regular member. He actually act really normal on there especially compared to how he was on here. It's like a night and day difference.



It figures.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 18, 2011)

david said:


> It figures.



Yes, it does - like a calculator.


----------



## david (Mar 22, 2011)

never will this thread ever
sit on a second page as long as 
I am around!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2011)

Going to Connecticut this weekend!  F.U. Snow!


----------



## vortrit (Mar 23, 2011)

david said:


> Going to Connecticut this weekend!  F.U. Snow!



Better you than me.


----------



## Twister Mixer (Mar 23, 2011)

bigss75 said:


> Howdy I am bigss75 and I am a post whore
> 
> Since nobody can enter the chat room I will talk to u all here.
> Also if u want to raise your post count you are welcome.



Thank you!


----------



## Twister Mixer (Mar 23, 2011)

bigss75 said:


> Howdy I am bigss75 and I am a post whore
> 
> Since nobody can enter the chat room I will talk to u all here.
> Also if u want to raise your post count you are welcome.



I need


----------



## Twister Mixer (Mar 23, 2011)

bigss75 said:


> Howdy I am bigss75 and I am a post whore
> 
> Since nobody can enter the chat room I will talk to u all here.
> Also if u want to raise your post count you are welcome.



50 post


----------



## Twister Mixer (Mar 23, 2011)

bigss75 said:


> Howdy I am bigss75 and I am a post whore
> 
> Since nobody can enter the chat room I will talk to u all here.
> Also if u want to raise your post count you are welcome.



to send


----------



## Twister Mixer (Mar 23, 2011)

bigss75 said:


> Howdy I am bigss75 and I am a post whore
> 
> Since nobody can enter the chat room I will talk to u all here.
> Also if u want to raise your post count you are welcome.



a message.


----------



## Twister Mixer (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok


----------



## Twister Mixer (Mar 23, 2011)

Question:

What are these red stars under my post count?


----------



## vortrit (Mar 23, 2011)

Twister Mixer said:


> Question:
> 
> What are these red stars under my post count?



They mean you're gay. All gay members get red stars. The gayer you are the more you get. What are you doing later?


----------



## Twister Mixer (Mar 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> They mean you're gay. All gay members get red stars. The gayer you are the more you get. What are you doing later?



you!?


----------



## Twister Mixer (Mar 23, 2011)

Do you like sheep?


----------



## vortrit (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm just messing with you bro. They are reputation points. The more reputation points you get the more red stars you get.


----------



## Twister Mixer (Mar 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I'm just messing with you bro. They are reputation points. The more reputation points you get the more red stars you get.



LOL, I know!

But if they're for reputation points then what are is the green yellow bar for?


----------



## vortrit (Mar 23, 2011)

Twister Mixer said:


> LOL, I know!
> 
> But if they're for reputation points then what are is the green yellow bar for?



It's the same thing. Every time the green bar gets full you get a red star. After you get 15 I don't think you can get anymore.


----------



## Twister Mixer (Mar 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> It's the same thing. Every time the green bar gets full you get a red star. After you get 15 I don't think you can get anymore.



Ok, sounds redundant, but I get it. Thanks!


----------



## Robalo (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey, where went everybody?


----------



## Robalo (Mar 24, 2011)

Never mind, sometimes i forget how to write in English...


----------



## Twister Mixer (Mar 24, 2011)

Dropkick Murphys


----------



## vortrit (Mar 28, 2011)

How's Connecticut, David?


----------



## david (Mar 29, 2011)

Just got back!  Connecticut was good!  Traveling into Cleveland was OK.  Traveling in Fort Lauderdale was helacious!!  Bad weather.... forced to land in Miami!


----------



## vortrit (Mar 30, 2011)

Cleveland? You had to go to Cleveland to go from Connecticut to Florida?


----------



## david (Mar 31, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Cleveland? You had to go to Cleveland to go from Connecticut to Florida?



It' called a connecting flight.  I've never seen Cleveland so I chose that connecting flight!  It was fun!


----------



## vortrit (Mar 31, 2011)

david said:


> It' called a connecting flight.  I've never seen Cleveland so I chose that connecting flight!  It was fun!



I know what it's called. And Cleveland sucks.


----------



## david (Mar 31, 2011)

It didn't suck


----------



## Imosted (Mar 31, 2011)

Twister Mixer said:


> Do you like sheep?



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/[...5/sheep1label.jpg[/IMG][/URL]  Uploaded with 

  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

If i pop 4-5 ecstasy i might hit it
It look like Lindsay lohans pussy


----------



## withoutrulers (Mar 31, 2011)

Imosted said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> If i pop 4-5 ecstasy i might hit it
> It look like Lindsay lohans pussy


I don't know how you got a hold of my facebook pic, but that pic was taken after my face was stung by 60 bees and i didn't have any kleenex to wipe away my mucus plug. Now everybody here is going to want to fuck my face. GOSH thanks a lot buddy


----------



## vortrit (Mar 31, 2011)

david said:


> It didn't suck



Go live there awhile and you'll know it sucks.


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 1, 2011)

increased my fiber intake 10% today.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 1, 2011)

2B1 said:


> increased my fiber intake 10% today.



That's hot!


----------



## Robalo (Apr 1, 2011)

2B1 said:


> increased my fiber intake 10% today.


 
Wow, 10%...


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 1, 2011)

david said:


> Just got back!  Connecticut was good!  Traveling into Cleveland was OK.  Traveling in Fort Lauderdale was helacious!!  Bad weather.... forced to land in Miami!



Did you score any Columbian Bam Bam at the Miami airport?


----------



## Typo (Apr 1, 2011)

Posting... Hurr


----------



## vortrit (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes, let the post flow through you my friend....


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 2, 2011)

bunch of filthy whores, smells like dirty tampons in here.


----------



## Robalo (Apr 2, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> bunch of filthy whores, smells like dirty tampons in here.




Just making a tea pot


----------



## control101 (Apr 2, 2011)

Robalo said:


> Just making a tea pot


----------



## control101 (Apr 2, 2011)

I


----------



## control101 (Apr 2, 2011)

can


----------



## control101 (Apr 2, 2011)

haz


----------



## control101 (Apr 2, 2011)

A


----------



## control101 (Apr 2, 2011)

Qdoba


----------



## control101 (Apr 2, 2011)

Burrito


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 2, 2011)

No.  No you cannot...


----------



## pin2win (Apr 2, 2011)

great


----------



## pin2win (Apr 2, 2011)

thread


----------



## pin2win (Apr 2, 2011)

started


----------



## pin2win (Apr 2, 2011)

for


----------



## pin2win (Apr 2, 2011)

people


----------



## pin2win (Apr 2, 2011)

to


----------



## pin2win (Apr 2, 2011)

get post count up


----------



## jkelley69 (Apr 2, 2011)

how many posts do you need anyway before people get rep points from you someone got pissed at me yesterday cus I gave tried giving them props n they got 0 points and PM me


----------



## pin2win (Apr 2, 2011)

not sure


----------



## pin2win (Apr 2, 2011)

i want to do a smile test


----------



## pin2win (Apr 2, 2011)

I cant figure out which one i like better


----------



## pin2win (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## pin2win (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## pin2win (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## pin2win (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## pin2win (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## pin2win (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## pin2win (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## pin2win (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## pin2win (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## pin2win (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## pin2win (Apr 2, 2011)

oh found it.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 2, 2011)

Anyway, a guy walk into a bar with a duck under his arm...


----------



## buff1 (Apr 2, 2011)

pin2win said:


> oh found it.



YES U DID!!!!


----------



## david (Apr 2, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Go live there awhile and you'll know it sucks.



You just have to make the most of what you got!


----------



## jdm4936 (Apr 2, 2011)

post


----------



## jdm4936 (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## 2B1 (Apr 2, 2011)

jkelley69 said:


> how many posts do you need anyway before people get rep points from you someone got pissed at me yesterday cus I gave tried giving them props n they got 0 points and PM me



You tried to give a knigg respect.  If he don't appreciate it, then that's his shit not yours brother man.


...you need 50 posts.


----------



## gamma (Apr 2, 2011)

F it i will take a free bee


----------



## M4A3 (Apr 2, 2011)

Post


----------



## M4A3 (Apr 2, 2011)

Whoring


----------



## M4A3 (Apr 2, 2011)

is


----------



## M4A3 (Apr 2, 2011)

fun


----------



## M4A3 (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## M4A3 (Apr 2, 2011)

It


----------



## M4A3 (Apr 2, 2011)

will


----------



## M4A3 (Apr 2, 2011)

get


----------



## M4A3 (Apr 2, 2011)

me


----------



## M4A3 (Apr 2, 2011)

to


----------



## M4A3 (Apr 2, 2011)

50


----------



## M4A3 (Apr 2, 2011)

posts


----------



## M4A3 (Apr 2, 2011)

in


----------



## M4A3 (Apr 2, 2011)

no time.


----------



## M4A3 (Apr 2, 2011)

50!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## M4A3 (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah, that was a douche move. I'll own up to it.


----------



## gamma (Apr 2, 2011)

A mans gotta do what a mans gotta do....


----------



## Robalo (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Robalo (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Apr 4, 2011)

david said:


> You just have to make the most of what you got!



No I don't. I can always go live somewhere else, and I did.


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 4, 2011)

This one time, I was pissed at my stuffed Ronald McDonald Happy Meal toy, so I threw it in the toilet and pooped on it.  

...I tried to flush it and it got stuck.

...I got grounded.

...But, I guaran-fuckin-tee Ronald was feeling shitty about the whole endeavor. 

...victory


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know whats gayer, this thread or vortrit. 



post


----------



## vortrit (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know what's gayer reddog or... oh wait... nothing is gayer than reddog.


----------



## david (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm still here........................... but, not gay.  LOL!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 7, 2011)

post


----------



## Robalo (Apr 8, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Reply.



^^This


----------



## david (Apr 8, 2011)

sneeze post


----------



## cthulhu33 (Apr 8, 2011)

Gesundheit post

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 8, 2011)

I like turtles


----------



## vortrit (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Robalo (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes, turtles are very expressive animals...


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 8, 2011)

Whats the contest and how do you win?


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 8, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I don't know what's gayer reddog or... oh wait... nothing is gayer than reddog.




That dude is gayer than two guys fucking.


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2011)

turtles suck, post!


----------



## Imosted (Apr 10, 2011)

turn the volume up, he sounds like he is going to have a heart attack





YouTube Video


----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

dude


----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

This


----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

makes


----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

getting


----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

50


----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

posts


----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

super


----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

freaking


----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

easy


----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

i


----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

will


----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

have


----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

this


----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

in


----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

no


----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

time


----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

at


----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

all


----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

how


----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

awesome!


----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

......


----------



## Robalo (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

Crap


----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

I


----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

ran


----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

out


----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

of


----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

things


----------



## Robalo (Apr 12, 2011)

Things are nice


----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

to


----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

say lol crap i forgot i was posting multi tasking fail


----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

I


----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

almost


----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

have


----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

it


----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

now


----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

just


----------



## Robalo (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

3


----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

more


----------



## Jakeyboy696 (Apr 12, 2011)

Done!


----------



## Robalo (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## david (Apr 13, 2011)

just got done partying... post!


----------



## vortrit (Apr 13, 2011)

david said:


> just got done partying... post!



Someone probably slipped a roofie in your drink


----------



## Robalo (Apr 14, 2011)

Sooo...

Wassup?


----------



## david (Apr 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Someone probably slipped a roofie in your drink



naaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## Robalo (Apr 15, 2011)

C'mon. No post whores? Geez


----------



## david (Apr 16, 2011)

here


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 16, 2011)

Used the chat box on a free porn site, those guys are a riot, post.


----------



## david (Apr 16, 2011)

nice


----------



## Robalo (Apr 16, 2011)

cool


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 16, 2011)

I thought so.


----------



## Robalo (Apr 18, 2011)

Good morning...


----------



## Cenetti (Apr 19, 2011)

just trying to reach 50 posts.... 

please proceed..


----------



## tommyel56 (Apr 20, 2011)

NICE POST (Just trying to get my post count to 50 so I can PM... SORRY!)


----------



## digical1 (Apr 20, 2011)

cool


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 20, 2011)

tits or GTFO


----------



## SRX (Apr 21, 2011)

Tits


----------



## SRX (Apr 21, 2011)

and ass


----------



## david (Apr 21, 2011)

still here.... well.... actually, super busy!


----------



## Robalo (Apr 22, 2011)

Easter is coming...


----------



## david (Apr 22, 2011)

Vortrit is going to lay some more eggs


----------



## david (Apr 23, 2011)

eggs


----------



## Robalo (Apr 24, 2011)

I have a dream that one day i'll make scrambled ostrich eggs


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2011)

let me know how that turns out!  Blech!


----------



## Robalo (Apr 24, 2011)

Will do


----------



## judas01 (May 1, 2011)

hi.


----------



## david (May 1, 2011)

hola


----------



## Robalo (May 1, 2011)

Olá


----------



## babyhulk (May 1, 2011)

whasssssuppp!!


----------



## babyhulk (May 1, 2011)

Gotta get the post count up!


----------



## judas01 (May 2, 2011)

whats your favourite food - mine's Thai.

I love it especially the beef salad.

what's you'rs....?


----------



## dworld (May 2, 2011)

need to get to 50 posts...


----------



## dworld (May 2, 2011)

and i like boobies....


----------



## Robalo (May 2, 2011)

Yep, Tits FTW


----------



## dworld (May 2, 2011)




----------



## babyhulk (May 2, 2011)

Mexican


----------



## babyhulk (May 2, 2011)

Nice


----------



## babyhulk (May 2, 2011)

babyhulk said:


> Nice


 

post whore here!


----------



## babyhulk (May 2, 2011)

2 more...


----------



## babyhulk (May 2, 2011)

that oughtta do it


----------



## Ironman40 (May 3, 2011)

*whore1*


----------



## Ironman40 (May 3, 2011)

*whore2*


----------



## Ironman40 (May 3, 2011)

*whore3*


----------



## dworld (May 4, 2011)

nice


----------



## living good (May 4, 2011)

gotta


----------



## living good (May 4, 2011)

get


----------



## living good (May 4, 2011)

to


----------



## living good (May 4, 2011)

50


----------



## living good (May 4, 2011)

posts


----------



## living good (May 4, 2011)

only


----------



## living good (May 4, 2011)

5


----------



## living good (May 4, 2011)

more


----------



## living good (May 4, 2011)

to go


----------



## living good (May 4, 2011)

yes


----------



## dworld (May 4, 2011)

way


----------



## dworld (May 4, 2011)

to


----------



## dworld (May 4, 2011)

go....


----------



## david (May 4, 2011)

magnificent muscle


----------



## hookset (May 4, 2011)

need


----------



## hookset (May 4, 2011)

to


----------



## hookset (May 4, 2011)

get


----------



## hookset (May 4, 2011)

to 50


----------



## hookset (May 4, 2011)

posts


----------



## hookset (May 4, 2011)

for


----------



## hookset (May 4, 2011)

some


----------



## hookset (May 4, 2011)

reason


----------



## i like dots (May 4, 2011)

get


----------



## i like dots (May 4, 2011)

to


----------



## i like dots (May 4, 2011)

50


----------



## i like dots (May 4, 2011)

for


----------



## i like dots (May 4, 2011)

secret


----------



## i like dots (May 4, 2011)

club


----------



## dworld (May 5, 2011)

almost


----------



## dworld (May 5, 2011)

there


----------



## dworld (May 5, 2011)

just


----------



## dworld (May 5, 2011)

need


----------



## dworld (May 5, 2011)

four


----------



## dworld (May 5, 2011)

more


----------



## dworld (May 5, 2011)

and


----------



## dworld (May 5, 2011)

done


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

still


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

trying


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

to


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

get


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

to the


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

magic


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

number


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

of


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

50


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

posts


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

sooner


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

or


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

later


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

I'll


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

get there


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

again


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

and again


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

until I


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

reach the


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

magic number and


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

win


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

the special


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

prize


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

I'll do


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

more


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

later, need


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

to go back


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

to work


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

now


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

but then


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

again I'm


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

so close


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

I should


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

try and


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

stick it


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

out.


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

Oh hell, I'm there


----------



## hookset (May 5, 2011)

Later...


----------



## jbzjacked (May 5, 2011)

1


----------



## jbzjacked (May 5, 2011)

2


----------



## jbzjacked (May 5, 2011)

3


----------



## jbzjacked (May 5, 2011)

5


----------



## jbzjacked (May 5, 2011)

fuk-n-a im there


----------



## otis332 (May 6, 2011)

6.5


----------



## david (May 17, 2011)

3 pages deep... ohhhh hell no!


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2011)

me no disappear-o!


----------



## gococksDJS (Jun 6, 2011)

Finally remembered my password so I can start posting again. Can't believe I never whored in this old thread.


----------



## david (Jun 11, 2011)

here!!!


----------



## 2003 V-ROD (Jun 12, 2011)

7


----------



## 2003 V-ROD (Jun 12, 2011)

8


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm going to ban all you fags 


And you can all thank GoPro


----------



## david (Jun 12, 2011)

you can if you want to


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 12, 2011)

*you can dance if you want to*






YouTube Video


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm in here beings I am at 15 haha . I don't normally post useless info though


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 12, 2011)

dirtbiker666 said:


> I'm in here beings I am at 15 haha . I don't normally post useless info though


Don't you fucking lie to me.


----------



## vortrit (Jun 12, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> YouTube Video



Dude that shit rocked! I came in my pants watching that!


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 13, 2011)

bump


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 13, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Don't you fucking lie to me.


how come "?"??


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 13, 2011)

..............


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 13, 2011)

...........


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 13, 2011)

..................


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 13, 2011)

................


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 13, 2011)

99494


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 13, 2011)

9494332


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 13, 2011)

ksddf


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 13, 2011)

234


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 13, 2011)

23r23rr3


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 13, 2011)

fgegg


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 13, 2011)

234342


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 13, 2011)

r32r23r2r22


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 13, 2011)

r23rr2


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 13, 2011)

23rr23r2r


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 13, 2011)

3r222r2


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 13, 2011)

r2r2rr2


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 13, 2011)

23r3r23r


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 13, 2011)

r23r2


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 13, 2011)

rr32r23r2


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 13, 2011)

wqefweqf


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 13, 2011)

wdfjiwefeffw


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 13, 2011)

6 more


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 13, 2011)

wefweqffq


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 13, 2011)

ewfqfewq


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 13, 2011)

cvsvv


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 13, 2011)

sdvdsv


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 13, 2011)

dsvvsdvsv


----------



## david (Jun 20, 2011)

I re-entered


----------



## BigMuffin (Jun 20, 2011)

1


----------



## BigMuffin (Jun 20, 2011)

2


----------



## BigMuffin (Jun 20, 2011)

Go Blue!!!!!!


----------



## BigMuffin (Jun 20, 2011)

Go Colts


----------



## BigMuffin (Jun 20, 2011)

Go Tigers (Detroit)


----------



## BigMuffin (Jun 20, 2011)

Go Red Wings


----------



## BigMuffin (Jun 20, 2011)

Michigan shall win the Big Ten this year!


----------



## BigMuffin (Jun 20, 2011)

Vote for Ron Paul


----------



## BigMuffin (Jun 20, 2011)

ohio sux balls


----------



## BigMuffin (Jun 20, 2011)

nhnhn


----------



## BigMuffin (Jun 20, 2011)

asasasawewewewe


----------



## BigMuffin (Jun 20, 2011)

ohio


----------



## BigMuffin (Jun 20, 2011)

Michigan


----------



## BigMuffin (Jun 21, 2011)

1


----------



## BigMuffin (Jun 21, 2011)

2


----------



## BigMuffin (Jun 21, 2011)

3


----------



## BigMuffin (Jun 21, 2011)

Two worst cities in america. Flint and Detroit


----------



## BigMuffin (Jun 21, 2011)

gdf


----------



## BigMuffin (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## BigMuffin (Jun 21, 2011)

dddaaadadadadadadadadadada


----------



## BigMuffin (Jun 21, 2011)

ohio


----------



## BigMuffin (Jun 21, 2011)

dfdfererefdfdvcvcvdfderer


----------



## BigMuffin (Jun 21, 2011)

asdasdasdadasdasdaasdasdas


----------



## bammerham (Jun 21, 2011)

needed to get mine up


----------



## bammerham (Jun 21, 2011)

to


----------



## bammerham (Jun 21, 2011)

at


----------



## bammerham (Jun 21, 2011)

least


----------



## bammerham (Jun 21, 2011)

50


----------



## bammerham (Jun 21, 2011)

thanks


----------



## bammerham (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## david (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't think this is post whoring...... where is crashman when I need him?!?!


----------



## sacrifice (Jun 22, 2011)

Chickens -


----------



## sacrifice (Jun 22, 2011)

bammerham said:


> needed to get mine up


There is another forum available if you still need help with that


----------



## sacrifice (Jun 22, 2011)

Partly cloudy with chance of rain.


----------



## 6th Gear (Jun 22, 2011)

hey people


----------



## 6th Gear (Jun 22, 2011)

only 4 more posts till 50


----------



## david (Jun 22, 2011)

Drained


----------



## 6th Gear (Jun 22, 2011)

3 more


----------



## 6th Gear (Jun 22, 2011)

2


----------



## 6th Gear (Jun 22, 2011)

1


----------



## dmanwes (Jun 23, 2011)

Whats up


----------



## dmanwes (Jun 23, 2011)

hi


----------



## dmanwes (Jun 23, 2011)

2


----------



## dmanwes (Jun 23, 2011)

3


----------



## dmanwes (Jun 23, 2011)

who is here


----------



## dmanwes (Jun 23, 2011)

just chillin


----------



## dmanwes (Jun 23, 2011)

Iam a post whore


----------



## dmanwes (Jun 23, 2011)

4


----------



## dmanwes (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi


----------



## dmanwes (Jun 23, 2011)

5


----------



## dmanwes (Jun 23, 2011)

See ya


----------



## Clenbut (Jun 24, 2011)

This thread is going to well for the post whores.


----------



## Clenbut (Jun 24, 2011)

nice


----------



## jaybTX (Jun 24, 2011)

Might as well get to 20 posts in here.


----------



## jaybTX (Jun 24, 2011)

13


----------



## jaybTX (Jun 24, 2011)

So I can at least get in the 'Anything Goes' forum.


----------



## jaybTX (Jun 24, 2011)

Then to 50 so I can pm.


----------



## dsl (Jul 10, 2011)

i


----------



## dsl (Jul 10, 2011)

am


----------



## dsl (Jul 10, 2011)

going


----------



## dsl (Jul 10, 2011)

to


----------



## dsl (Jul 10, 2011)

have


----------



## dsl (Jul 10, 2011)

go


----------



## dsl (Jul 10, 2011)

bed


----------



## dsl (Jul 10, 2011)

after


----------



## dsl (Jul 10, 2011)

this


----------



## dsl (Jul 10, 2011)

last


----------



## dsl (Jul 10, 2011)

post


----------



## hagaroids (Jul 11, 2011)

vortrit likes it in the butt ITT


----------



## dsl (Jul 13, 2011)

must


----------



## dsl (Jul 13, 2011)

get


----------



## dsl (Jul 13, 2011)

to


----------



## dsl (Jul 13, 2011)

50


----------



## dsl (Jul 13, 2011)

posts


----------



## dsl (Jul 13, 2011)

sometime


----------



## dsl (Jul 13, 2011)

in


----------



## dsl (Jul 13, 2011)

the


----------



## dsl (Jul 13, 2011)

near


----------



## dsl (Jul 13, 2011)

future


----------



## American Outlaw (Jul 13, 2011)

four


----------



## American Outlaw (Jul 13, 2011)

more


----------



## American Outlaw (Jul 13, 2011)

posts


----------



## American Outlaw (Jul 13, 2011)

tooooooooooooo


----------



## American Outlaw (Jul 13, 2011)

im in da pit suckas


----------



## JWooten15 (Jul 13, 2011)

lol


----------



## JWooten15 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm glad


----------



## JWooten15 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm close


----------



## JWooten15 (Jul 13, 2011)

to 50 posts!


----------



## JWooten15 (Jul 13, 2011)

10 more posts!


----------



## david (Jul 13, 2011)

I entered the post whore section


----------



## ffstink (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello


----------



## ffstink (Jul 15, 2011)

I


----------



## ffstink (Jul 15, 2011)

Also


----------



## ffstink (Jul 15, 2011)

Have


----------



## ffstink (Jul 15, 2011)

This


----------



## ffstink (Jul 15, 2011)

Problem


----------



## ffstink (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## ffstink (Jul 15, 2011)

For


----------



## ffstink (Jul 15, 2011)

This


----------



## ffstink (Jul 15, 2011)

Thread


----------



## david (Jul 15, 2011)

No problemo


----------



## rjackd1 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm a whore.


----------



## rjackd1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Apparently


----------



## rjackd1 (Jul 15, 2011)

I still


----------



## rjackd1 (Jul 15, 2011)

need


----------



## rjackd1 (Jul 15, 2011)

two


----------



## rjackd1 (Jul 15, 2011)

more!


----------



## dsl (Jul 19, 2011)

Almost


----------



## dsl (Jul 19, 2011)

there


----------



## dsl (Jul 19, 2011)

Can't


----------



## dsl (Jul 19, 2011)

wait


----------



## dsl (Jul 19, 2011)

for


----------



## dsl (Jul 19, 2011)

this


----------



## dsl (Jul 19, 2011)

to


----------



## dsl (Jul 19, 2011)

put


----------



## dsl (Jul 19, 2011)

me


----------



## dsl (Jul 19, 2011)

over


----------



## dsl (Jul 19, 2011)

And done!


----------



## smithf3 (Jul 19, 2011)

this is great!


----------



## smithf3 (Jul 19, 2011)

been lookin for this for quite some time meow


----------



## smithf3 (Jul 19, 2011)

just a few more...


----------



## smithf3 (Jul 19, 2011)

kinda wish my reputation didn't suck so bad


----------



## smithf3 (Jul 19, 2011)

i made the silly mistake of putting my email into a buy/sell thread


----------



## maxxb (Jul 20, 2011)

like


----------



## maxxb (Jul 20, 2011)

going


----------



## maxxb (Jul 20, 2011)

to


----------



## maxxb (Jul 20, 2011)

apples


----------



## maxxb (Jul 20, 2011)

bee


----------



## maxxb (Jul 20, 2011)

wkag,m


----------



## maxxb (Jul 20, 2011)

dfgh


----------



## maxxb (Jul 20, 2011)

asds


----------



## maxxb (Jul 20, 2011)

9


----------



## maxxb (Jul 20, 2011)

10


----------



## maxxb (Jul 20, 2011)

ha


----------



## maxxb (Jul 20, 2011)

needed more..


----------



## maxxb (Jul 20, 2011)

ok 13


----------



## maxxb (Jul 20, 2011)

14


----------



## maxxb (Jul 20, 2011)

15


----------



## maxxb (Jul 20, 2011)

16


----------



## maxxb (Jul 20, 2011)

17


----------



## maxxb (Jul 20, 2011)

18


----------



## maxxb (Jul 20, 2011)

19


----------



## maxxb (Jul 20, 2011)

20


----------



## smithf3 (Jul 26, 2011)

1


----------



## smithf3 (Jul 26, 2011)

2


----------



## smithf3 (Jul 26, 2011)

3


----------



## smithf3 (Jul 26, 2011)

4


----------



## smithf3 (Jul 26, 2011)

5


----------



## smithf3 (Jul 26, 2011)

6


----------



## smithf3 (Jul 26, 2011)

7


----------



## smithf3 (Jul 26, 2011)

8


----------



## smithf3 (Jul 26, 2011)

9


----------



## smithf3 (Jul 26, 2011)

10


----------



## smithf3 (Jul 26, 2011)

11


----------



## smithf3 (Jul 26, 2011)

12


----------



## smithf3 (Jul 26, 2011)

13


----------



## smithf3 (Jul 26, 2011)

14


----------



## smithf3 (Jul 26, 2011)

15


----------



## smithf3 (Jul 26, 2011)

16


----------



## smithf3 (Jul 26, 2011)

17


----------



## smithf3 (Jul 26, 2011)

18


----------



## smithf3 (Jul 26, 2011)

19


----------



## smithf3 (Jul 26, 2011)

20


----------



## smithf3 (Jul 26, 2011)

21


----------



## smithf3 (Jul 26, 2011)

22


----------



## smithf3 (Jul 26, 2011)

23


----------



## smithf3 (Jul 26, 2011)

24


----------



## smithf3 (Jul 26, 2011)

25


----------



## smithf3 (Jul 26, 2011)

26


----------



## smithf3 (Jul 26, 2011)

27


----------



## smithf3 (Jul 26, 2011)

28


----------



## smithf3 (Jul 26, 2011)

32


----------



## maxxb (Jul 27, 2011)

a


----------



## maxxb (Jul 27, 2011)

b


----------



## maxxb (Jul 27, 2011)

c


----------



## maxxb (Jul 27, 2011)

d


----------



## maxxb (Jul 27, 2011)

e


----------



## maxxb (Jul 27, 2011)

f


----------



## maxxb (Jul 27, 2011)

g


----------



## maxxb (Jul 27, 2011)

h


----------



## maxxb (Jul 27, 2011)

i


----------



## maxxb (Jul 27, 2011)

j


----------



## maxxb (Jul 27, 2011)

k


----------



## maxxb (Jul 27, 2011)

l


----------



## maxxb (Jul 27, 2011)

m


----------



## maxxb (Jul 27, 2011)

n


----------



## maxxb (Jul 27, 2011)

o


----------



## maxxb (Jul 27, 2011)

p


----------



## maxxb (Jul 27, 2011)

q


----------



## maxxb (Jul 27, 2011)

r


----------



## maxxb (Jul 27, 2011)

s


----------



## maxxb (Jul 27, 2011)

t


----------



## maxxb (Jul 27, 2011)

u


----------



## maxxb (Jul 27, 2011)

v


----------



## maxxb (Jul 27, 2011)

w


----------



## maxxb (Jul 27, 2011)

x


----------



## maxxb (Jul 27, 2011)

y


----------



## maxxb (Jul 27, 2011)

z


----------



## maxxb (Jul 27, 2011)

1


----------



## maxxb (Jul 27, 2011)

2


----------



## maxxb (Jul 27, 2011)

3


----------



## maxxb (Jul 27, 2011)

4


----------



## yan (Jul 31, 2011)

15


----------



## yan (Jul 31, 2011)

16


----------



## yan (Jul 31, 2011)

17


----------



## yan (Jul 31, 2011)

18


----------



## yan (Jul 31, 2011)

19


----------



## yan (Jul 31, 2011)

1


----------



## yan (Jul 31, 2011)

t


----------



## chuckjr (Aug 1, 2011)

I really dont want to be at work either!


----------



## chuckjr (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm pretty new to this site, trying to figure out what sponsors to trust, and how to make a order can be a lil rough. Anybody know of good sponsors that take credit card orders?
I'm worried about getting ripped off. I have a local guy I deal with now but I bought some Winnie pills, and aren't sure if they are real. I want to get clen to drop some weight. My guy said he couldnt get it so I figured I would try here.


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 1, 2011)

all you have to do is read


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 1, 2011)

this is why there is a vendor section. you can find reviews, info and everything you keep asking about.


----------



## chuckjr (Aug 1, 2011)

How do you get to the vendor section?


----------



## chuckjr (Aug 1, 2011)

or is that the sponsor thing


----------



## chuckjr (Aug 1, 2011)

1


----------



## chuckjr (Aug 1, 2011)

11


----------



## chuckjr (Aug 1, 2011)

111


----------



## chuckjr (Aug 1, 2011)

1111


----------



## chuckjr (Aug 1, 2011)

11111


----------



## chuckjr (Aug 1, 2011)

111111


----------



## chuckjr (Aug 1, 2011)

1111111


----------



## chuckjr (Aug 1, 2011)

11111111


----------



## chuckjr (Aug 1, 2011)

111111111


----------



## chuckjr (Aug 1, 2011)

1111111111


----------



## chuckjr (Aug 1, 2011)

2


----------



## chuckjr (Aug 1, 2011)

22


----------



## chuckjr (Aug 1, 2011)

222


----------



## chuckjr (Aug 1, 2011)

2222


----------



## chuckjr (Aug 1, 2011)

22222


----------



## chuckjr (Aug 1, 2011)

222222


----------



## chuckjr (Aug 1, 2011)

22222222


----------



## chuckjr (Aug 1, 2011)

3


----------



## chuckjr (Aug 1, 2011)

33


----------



## chuckjr (Aug 1, 2011)

3333


----------



## chuckjr (Aug 1, 2011)

333333


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 1, 2011)

You go to the vendor section. Check out some vendor threads. There is this whole big area just for vendors. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 1, 2011)

And I guess I can take advantage


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 1, 2011)

A little.


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 1, 2011)

50 posts is a lot


----------



## silkysmooth (Aug 2, 2011)

1


----------



## silkysmooth (Aug 2, 2011)

2


----------



## silkysmooth (Aug 2, 2011)

3


----------



## silkysmooth (Aug 2, 2011)

4


----------



## silkysmooth (Aug 2, 2011)

5


----------



## silkysmooth (Aug 2, 2011)

6


----------



## silkysmooth (Aug 2, 2011)

7


----------



## silkysmooth (Aug 2, 2011)

8


----------



## silkysmooth (Aug 2, 2011)

9


----------



## silkysmooth (Aug 2, 2011)

10


----------



## silkysmooth (Aug 2, 2011)

11


----------



## silkysmooth (Aug 2, 2011)

A


----------



## silkysmooth (Aug 2, 2011)

B


----------



## silkysmooth (Aug 2, 2011)

C


----------



## silkysmooth (Aug 2, 2011)

D


----------



## silkysmooth (Aug 2, 2011)

E


----------



## silkysmooth (Aug 2, 2011)

F


----------



## silkysmooth (Aug 2, 2011)

G


----------



## silkysmooth (Aug 2, 2011)

H


----------



## silkysmooth (Aug 2, 2011)

I!


----------



## silkysmooth (Aug 2, 2011)

J!


----------



## silkysmooth (Aug 2, 2011)

K!


----------



## silkysmooth (Aug 2, 2011)

L!


----------



## silkysmooth (Aug 2, 2011)

M!


----------



## silkysmooth (Aug 2, 2011)

Get at me.


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 2, 2011)

lets see where im at


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 2, 2011)

half way there


----------



## Single (Aug 3, 2011)

?


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 5, 2011)

Man just a couple more


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 5, 2011)

5


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 5, 2011)

4


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 5, 2011)

3


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 5, 2011)

2


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 5, 2011)

1


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 5, 2011)

last one


----------



## Mc_Shredded (Aug 6, 2011)

Just postinn


----------



## Mc_Shredded (Aug 6, 2011)

good job dave man?


----------



## squigader (Aug 7, 2011)

Abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz


----------



## squigader (Aug 7, 2011)

How about we actually fill this thread up with conversation instead of just posting letters?


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 8, 2011)

possssttttttt


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 8, 2011)

p


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 8, 2011)

pp


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 8, 2011)

ughh this takes forever!


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 8, 2011)

im a sexy ass chic!


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 8, 2011)

aaaaaaaa


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 8, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 8, 2011)

so annoying


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 8, 2011)

annnnoooying


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 8, 2011)

dont thjink i have 30 pleft in me right now!


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 9, 2011)

I love myself


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 9, 2011)

I love myself


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 9, 2011)

1111111


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 9, 2011)

I  myself


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 9, 2011)

I


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 9, 2011)

Am


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 9, 2011)

A


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 9, 2011)

Fine


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 9, 2011)

ass


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 9, 2011)

red-head


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 9, 2011)

with


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 9, 2011)

DD tits


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 9, 2011)

and


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 9, 2011)

size


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 9, 2011)

five


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 9, 2011)

jeans


----------



## squigader (Aug 9, 2011)

This thread is just 500 pages full of single word answers lol.


----------



## Damaged_1 (Aug 9, 2011)

bah...need 50 posts to reply to an IM...


----------



## Damaged_1 (Aug 9, 2011)

though I do like your Avatar squigader


----------



## Damaged_1 (Aug 9, 2011)

speaking of which, wth does squigader mean anyway?


----------



## Damaged_1 (Aug 9, 2011)

ok...need some numbers...


----------



## Damaged_1 (Aug 9, 2011)

1


----------



## Damaged_1 (Aug 9, 2011)

2


----------



## Damaged_1 (Aug 9, 2011)

(buckle my shoe?)


----------



## Damaged_1 (Aug 9, 2011)

(wondering why the 50 post before IM thing is even in effect anyway)


----------



## Damaged_1 (Aug 9, 2011)

3


----------



## Damaged_1 (Aug 9, 2011)

4


----------



## Damaged_1 (Aug 9, 2011)

(shut the door?)


----------



## Damaged_1 (Aug 9, 2011)

5


----------



## Damaged_1 (Aug 9, 2011)

6


----------



## Damaged_1 (Aug 9, 2011)

(shittin bricks...)


----------



## Damaged_1 (Aug 9, 2011)

damn...


----------



## Damaged_1 (Aug 9, 2011)

lost count


----------



## Damaged_1 (Aug 9, 2011)

grr...


----------



## Damaged_1 (Aug 9, 2011)

still need more posts...


----------



## Damaged_1 (Aug 9, 2011)

all I wanted was a Pepsi!


----------



## Damaged_1 (Aug 9, 2011)

"_blood follows blood and we make sure..."_


----------



## Damaged_1 (Aug 9, 2011)

_"life ain't for you, and we're the cure..."_


----------



## Damaged_1 (Aug 9, 2011)

nearly there...


----------



## Damaged_1 (Aug 9, 2011)

just a few more...


----------



## Damaged_1 (Aug 9, 2011)

then I can respond to IM's (yay)


----------



## Damaged_1 (Aug 9, 2011)

hmm...


----------



## Damaged_1 (Aug 9, 2011)

just 9 more...


----------



## Damaged_1 (Aug 9, 2011)

8


----------



## Damaged_1 (Aug 9, 2011)

7


----------



## Damaged_1 (Aug 9, 2011)

6


----------



## Damaged_1 (Aug 9, 2011)

5


----------



## Damaged_1 (Aug 9, 2011)

4


----------



## Damaged_1 (Aug 9, 2011)

3


----------



## Damaged_1 (Aug 9, 2011)

2


----------



## Damaged_1 (Aug 9, 2011)

finally!


----------



## cal718 (Aug 11, 2011)

trying to get my posts up


----------



## cal718 (Aug 11, 2011)

hello everyone


----------



## cal718 (Aug 11, 2011)

yes its a very boring day today


----------



## cal718 (Aug 11, 2011)

ok


----------



## cal718 (Aug 11, 2011)

1


----------



## cal718 (Aug 11, 2011)

2


----------



## cal718 (Aug 11, 2011)

3


----------



## cal718 (Aug 11, 2011)

4


----------



## cal718 (Aug 11, 2011)

5


----------



## cal718 (Aug 11, 2011)

7


----------



## Bigmec (Aug 11, 2011)

8


----------



## Bigmec (Aug 11, 2011)

9


----------



## Bigmec (Aug 11, 2011)

10


----------



## Bigmec (Aug 11, 2011)

11


----------



## Bigmec (Aug 11, 2011)

12


----------



## Bigmec (Aug 11, 2011)

13


----------



## Bigmec (Aug 11, 2011)

14


----------



## Bigmec (Aug 11, 2011)

15


----------



## Bigmec (Aug 11, 2011)

16


----------



## Bigmec (Aug 11, 2011)

17


----------



## Bigmec (Aug 11, 2011)

18


----------



## Bigmec (Aug 11, 2011)

19


----------



## Bigmec (Aug 11, 2011)

20


----------



## Bigmec (Aug 11, 2011)

21


----------



## Bigmec (Aug 11, 2011)

22


----------



## Bigmec (Aug 11, 2011)

23


----------



## Bigmec (Aug 11, 2011)

24


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

J


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

Q


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

W


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

E


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

R


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

T


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

Y


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

U


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

I


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

O


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

P


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

A


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

S


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

D


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

F


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

G


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

H


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

K


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

L


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

Z


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

X


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

C


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

V


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

B


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

N


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

M


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

Gc


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

We


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

As


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

Great


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

Good


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

Al


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

Foul


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

Were


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

Was


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

Wades


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

Read


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sad


----------



## cal718 (Aug 12, 2011)

Red


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 15, 2011)

gotta love these threads


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 15, 2011)

eatin some oats, eggs, and strazle berries


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 15, 2011)

startin to feel full


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 15, 2011)

got legs today what does everyone else have?


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 15, 2011)

tryin to get to 360 today


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 15, 2011)

well i guess i just did ha


----------



## billfred (Aug 15, 2011)

hi folks


----------



## billfred (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm a noob


----------



## billfred (Aug 15, 2011)

got to get post count up


----------



## billfred (Aug 15, 2011)

sorry for the whoring


----------



## billfred (Aug 15, 2011)

I know it is boring


----------



## billfred (Aug 15, 2011)

I promise not to


----------



## billfred (Aug 15, 2011)

post so many


----------



## billfred (Aug 15, 2011)

once I get to twenty


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey everyone


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I am needing only a few


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 15, 2011)

More posts


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I weigh 205 @


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 15, 2011)

9% which isn't


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Acceptable for me...


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I need to be


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 15, 2011)

230@ 6-8


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Let me get to 225 ungeared


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Then I'll finish off!


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I am excited for the new 30lbs of muscle


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 15, 2011)

And the few pounds of fat loss


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I want bench up at 425


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I also want to try slin pinning eventually


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 15, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> I also want to try slin pinning eventually


 
do it man

great for delts bis and tris...cuz i know when i use to use a reg syring for biz they fucking killed man legit.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 15, 2011)

just washed the car and got burnt sunny outside


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 15, 2011)

just ate a big ole preworkout meal about to hit legst in 45


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 15, 2011)

gotta stop at goodyear first to drop off my rim/flat tire to get a new shoe


----------



## pawn (Aug 15, 2011)

hey guys


----------



## pawn (Aug 15, 2011)

don't mind me...


----------



## pawn (Aug 15, 2011)

just whorin' through


----------



## pawn (Aug 15, 2011)

thanks


----------



## pawn (Aug 15, 2011)

1


----------



## pawn (Aug 15, 2011)

2


----------



## pawn (Aug 15, 2011)

3


----------



## pawn (Aug 15, 2011)

4


----------



## pawn (Aug 15, 2011)

5


----------



## yan (Aug 17, 2011)

How everyone doing


----------



## yan (Aug 17, 2011)

I love IM


----------



## yan (Aug 17, 2011)

raising post count never been easier


----------



## yan (Aug 17, 2011)

27


----------



## yan (Aug 17, 2011)

28


----------



## yan (Aug 17, 2011)

29


----------



## yan (Aug 17, 2011)

30


----------



## yan (Aug 17, 2011)

31


----------



## yan (Aug 17, 2011)

32


----------



## yan (Aug 17, 2011)

33


----------



## yan (Aug 17, 2011)

34


----------



## yan (Aug 17, 2011)

35


----------



## yan (Aug 17, 2011)

36


----------



## yan (Aug 17, 2011)

37


----------



## yan (Aug 17, 2011)

38


----------



## yan (Aug 17, 2011)

39


----------



## yan (Aug 17, 2011)

10


----------



## yan (Aug 17, 2011)

9


----------



## yan (Aug 17, 2011)

8


----------



## yan (Aug 17, 2011)

7


----------



## yan (Aug 17, 2011)

6


----------



## yan (Aug 17, 2011)

5


----------



## yan (Aug 17, 2011)

4


----------



## yan (Aug 17, 2011)

3


----------



## yan (Aug 17, 2011)

2


----------



## yan (Aug 17, 2011)

1


----------



## yan (Aug 17, 2011)

0


----------



## lucasta (Aug 19, 2011)

cream


----------



## lucasta (Aug 19, 2011)

of


----------



## lucasta (Aug 19, 2011)

some


----------



## lucasta (Aug 19, 2011)

yung


----------



## lucasta (Aug 19, 2011)

guy


----------



## lucasta (Aug 19, 2011)

elite


----------



## lucasta (Aug 19, 2011)

fitness


----------



## lucasta (Aug 19, 2011)

is


----------



## lucasta (Aug 19, 2011)

nothing


----------



## lucasta (Aug 19, 2011)

but


----------



## lucasta (Aug 19, 2011)

ads


----------



## lucasta (Aug 19, 2011)

for


----------



## lucasta (Aug 19, 2011)

ntbm


----------



## lucasta (Aug 19, 2011)

naps.gear


----------



## lucasta (Aug 19, 2011)

cant


----------



## lucasta (Aug 19, 2011)

ship


----------



## lucasta (Aug 19, 2011)

products


----------



## lucasta (Aug 19, 2011)

on time


----------



## lucasta (Aug 19, 2011)

i need


----------



## lucasta (Aug 19, 2011)

more gearz


----------



## lucasta (Aug 19, 2011)

and


----------



## lucasta (Aug 19, 2011)

now


----------



## lucasta (Aug 19, 2011)

i


----------



## lucasta (Aug 19, 2011)

have


----------



## lucasta (Aug 19, 2011)

50


----------



## lucasta (Aug 19, 2011)

cheers


----------



## lucasta (Aug 19, 2011)

FUCKERS


----------



## SRMFTW (Aug 20, 2011)

so wheres these whores you speak of


----------



## sik_swole (Aug 20, 2011)

Ding


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 21, 2011)

I Am


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 21, 2011)

a


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 21, 2011)

Bad


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 21, 2011)

Ass


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 21, 2011)

Bitch!


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 21, 2011)

Need


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 21, 2011)

50


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 21, 2011)

Post


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 21, 2011)

sorry


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 21, 2011)

for all the bull shit. I love you guys!!!


----------



## Bigmec (Aug 21, 2011)

1


----------



## Bigmec (Aug 21, 2011)

2


----------



## Bigmec (Aug 21, 2011)

3


----------



## Bigmec (Aug 21, 2011)

4


----------



## Bigmec (Aug 21, 2011)

5


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ron Paul?


----------



## Bigmec (Aug 21, 2011)

6


----------



## Bigmec (Aug 21, 2011)

7


----------



## Bigmec (Aug 21, 2011)

8


----------



## david (Oct 16, 2011)

this thread dies only until I die!


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 16, 2011)

9


----------



## animalpak44 (Oct 23, 2011)

A


----------



## animalpak44 (Oct 23, 2011)

B


----------



## animalpak44 (Oct 23, 2011)

C


----------



## animalpak44 (Oct 24, 2011)

D


----------



## animalpak44 (Oct 24, 2011)

E


----------



## animalpak44 (Oct 24, 2011)

F


----------



## animalpak44 (Oct 24, 2011)

G


----------



## animalpak44 (Oct 24, 2011)

H


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## anxious1 (Oct 24, 2011)

sdg


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## anxious1 (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## david (Oct 24, 2011)

zzZzzz


----------



## swollen (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## swollen (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## swollen (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## swollen (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## swollen (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## swollen (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## anxious1 (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## animalpak44 (Oct 25, 2011)

I


----------



## animalpak44 (Oct 25, 2011)

J


----------



## animalpak44 (Oct 25, 2011)

k


----------



## animalpak44 (Oct 25, 2011)

L


----------



## animalpak44 (Oct 25, 2011)

M


----------



## animalpak44 (Oct 25, 2011)

O


----------



## animalpak44 (Oct 25, 2011)

P


----------



## animalpak44 (Oct 25, 2011)

Q


----------



## animalpak44 (Oct 25, 2011)

R


----------



## animalpak44 (Oct 25, 2011)

S


----------



## animalpak44 (Oct 25, 2011)

T


----------



## animalpak44 (Oct 25, 2011)

U


----------



## animalpak44 (Oct 25, 2011)

V


----------



## animalpak44 (Oct 25, 2011)

w


----------



## animalpak44 (Oct 25, 2011)

X


----------



## animalpak44 (Oct 25, 2011)

Y


----------



## animalpak44 (Oct 25, 2011)

Z


----------



## animalpak44 (Oct 25, 2011)

??


----------



## animalpak44 (Oct 25, 2011)

1


----------



## animalpak44 (Oct 25, 2011)

2


----------



## animalpak44 (Oct 25, 2011)

3


----------



## animalpak44 (Oct 25, 2011)

4


----------



## animalpak44 (Oct 25, 2011)

5


----------



## animalpak44 (Oct 25, 2011)

6


----------



## animalpak44 (Oct 25, 2011)

7


----------



## brucen (Nov 1, 2011)

22


----------



## brucen (Nov 1, 2011)

23


----------



## brucen (Nov 1, 2011)

24


----------



## brucen (Nov 1, 2011)

25


----------



## brucen (Nov 1, 2011)

26


----------



## brucen (Nov 1, 2011)

27


----------



## brucen (Nov 1, 2011)

28


----------



## brucen (Nov 1, 2011)

29


----------



## brucen (Nov 1, 2011)

30


----------



## brucen (Nov 1, 2011)

31


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2011)

substance


----------



## ljeremy23 (Nov 3, 2011)

q


----------



## ljeremy23 (Nov 3, 2011)

w


----------



## ljeremy23 (Nov 3, 2011)

t


----------



## ljeremy23 (Nov 3, 2011)

y


----------



## ljeremy23 (Nov 3, 2011)

o


----------



## ljeremy23 (Nov 3, 2011)

d


----------



## ljeremy23 (Nov 3, 2011)

u


----------



## ljeremy23 (Nov 3, 2011)

m


----------



## ljeremy23 (Nov 3, 2011)

b


----------



## ljeremy23 (Nov 3, 2011)

fun posting


----------



## ljeremy23 (Nov 3, 2011)

bored


----------



## ljeremy23 (Nov 3, 2011)

why is it like this


----------



## david (Nov 3, 2011)

Please power, return back to normal in my former home town of Newington, CT


----------



## DFINEST (Nov 3, 2011)

david said:


> Please power, return back to normal in my former home town of Newington, CT



Do they have power there yet after 
last week's snow in the area?


----------



## david (Nov 3, 2011)

DFINEST said:


> Do they have power there yet after
> last week's snow in the area?



It's spotty.  Some streets have it; whereas, some don't.  Pretty scary!  It's been a week.  They are saying it is due to the leaves still being on the trees!


----------



## jtb21 (Nov 3, 2011)

post whore here, need 25 to pm a mod


----------



## jtb21 (Nov 3, 2011)

16


----------



## jtb21 (Nov 3, 2011)

17


----------



## jtb21 (Nov 3, 2011)

18


----------



## jtb21 (Nov 3, 2011)

19


----------



## jtb21 (Nov 3, 2011)

20


----------



## jtb21 (Nov 3, 2011)

21


----------



## jtb21 (Nov 3, 2011)

22


----------



## jtb21 (Nov 3, 2011)

23


----------



## jtb21 (Nov 3, 2011)

24


----------



## jtb21 (Nov 3, 2011)

25


----------



## Trained to Kill (Nov 3, 2011)

Now what's the point of this shit?


----------



## Trained to Kill (Nov 3, 2011)

To get more posts?


----------



## Trained to Kill (Nov 3, 2011)

Or reputation?


----------



## Trained to Kill (Nov 3, 2011)

post


----------



## Trained to Kill (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Trained to Kill (Nov 3, 2011)

Kim K


----------



## david (Nov 4, 2011)

Who is Kim K?  Kardashian?  Oh gawd!

This thread started with chit chat years ago, then filled with, phrases, then reduce to a single word, then a single letter ad lastly, an emoticon!


----------



## ash34255 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## ash34255 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## ash34255 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## ash34255 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## ash34255 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## ash34255 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## david (Nov 7, 2011)

guilty


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## Jrmann27 (Nov 12, 2011)

So I guess this is the place you go to to get your posts up.


----------



## Jrmann27 (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Jrmann27 (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Jrmann27 (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Jrmann27 (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Jrmann27 (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Jrmann27 (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Jrmann27 (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Jrmann27 (Nov 12, 2011)

this is sad


----------



## Jrmann27 (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Jrmann27 (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Jrmann27 (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Jrmann27 (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Jrmann27 (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Jrmann27 (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Jrmann27 (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Jrmann27 (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Vibrant (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## pkstylez (Nov 17, 2011)

nice post


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## irondiva36 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## irondiva36 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## irondiva36 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## irondiva36 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## irondiva36 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## irondiva36 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## irondiva36 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## irondiva36 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Vibrant (Dec 11, 2011)

irondiva36 said:


>



there you go, its not hard


----------



## irondiva36 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## irondiva36 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thnks VI!


----------



## irondiva36 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## irondiva36 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## irondiva36 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## irondiva36 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## irondiva36 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## irondiva36 (Dec 11, 2011)

getting there


----------



## irondiva36 (Dec 11, 2011)

Im a post whore


----------



## irondiva36 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## irondiva36 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## irondiva36 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## irondiva36 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## irondiva36 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 11, 2011)

irondiva36 said:


>


----------



## sacrifice (Dec 11, 2011)

Boomer182 said:


>


----------



## SwoleZilla (Dec 11, 2011)

tits


----------



## SwoleZilla (Dec 11, 2011)

magruff


----------



## SwoleZilla (Dec 11, 2011)

yo bobby!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Dec 11, 2011)

postin


----------



## SwoleZilla (Dec 11, 2011)

my


----------



## SwoleZilla (Dec 11, 2011)

life


----------



## SwoleZilla (Dec 11, 2011)

away


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 12, 2011)

day 12 on super dmz rx


----------



## Night_Wolf (Dec 12, 2011)

Can't wait to fuckin pin! Only 1 more month


----------



## Tuco (Dec 13, 2011)

Boomer182 said:


> day 12 on super dmz rx



How's it treating you so far?


----------



## Tuco (Dec 13, 2011)

> Can't wait to fuckin pin! Only 1 more month



What's your cycle?


----------



## Night_Wolf (Dec 14, 2011)

PITBULL915 said:


> What's your cycle?



Short one - high dose of test for 6 weeks.


----------



## Tuco (Dec 14, 2011)

Night_Wolf said:


> Short one - high dose of test for 6 weeks.



Prop?


----------



## ebn2002 (Dec 14, 2011)

worst. thread. ever.

Just read 3 pages of people getting to 25 posts for PM's using emoticons and I'm out of here lol.  Whats the point of needing 25 posts then?


----------



## vortrit (Dec 14, 2011)

ebn2002 said:


> worst. thread. ever.
> 
> Just read 3 pages of people getting to 25 posts for PM's using emoticons and I'm out of here lol.  Whats the point of needing 25 posts then?



So then can PM members with


----------



## Night_Wolf (Dec 14, 2011)

PITBULL915 said:


> Prop?



Enanthate.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Night_Wolf (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Night_Wolf (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## PressuringChival (Dec 16, 2011)

wow


----------



## Night_Wolf (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2011)

ho-lee-shite...this thread is still open?


----------



## nickw11128 (Dec 18, 2011)

9 years later and this thread is still going good work


----------



## PressuringChival (Dec 19, 2011)

Lol apologies, I didn't know what I got myself into.


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 19, 2011)

Super DMZ RX made me throw up today lol.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 19, 2011)

post


----------



## inkd (Dec 20, 2011)

I want pm


----------



## inkd (Dec 20, 2011)

21 posts to go...man this isnt fun


----------



## inkd (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry guys (and gals) just started breaking into forums, but not a newbie to the AAS---so forgive me for the posts, but need to get to 25!


----------



## inkd (Dec 20, 2011)

7


----------



## inkd (Dec 20, 2011)

8


----------



## inkd (Dec 20, 2011)

9


----------



## xMADxMACx (Dec 20, 2011)

outstanding


----------



## inkd (Dec 20, 2011)

10


----------



## inkd (Dec 20, 2011)

11


----------



## inkd (Dec 20, 2011)

12


----------



## Curt James (Dec 26, 2011)

13


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 27, 2011)

still trying for 50 posts...so ignore me for another 40 or so posts.


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 27, 2011)

39


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 27, 2011)

38


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 27, 2011)

37


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 27, 2011)

36


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 27, 2011)

35


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 27, 2011)

34


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 27, 2011)

33


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 27, 2011)

32


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 27, 2011)

31


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 27, 2011)

30


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 27, 2011)

ok, I'm getting bored. be back later


----------



## kfiggy (Dec 27, 2011)

1


----------



## kfiggy (Dec 27, 2011)

2


----------



## kfiggy (Dec 27, 2011)

3


----------



## kfiggy (Dec 27, 2011)

4


----------



## kfiggy (Dec 27, 2011)

5


----------



## kfiggy (Dec 27, 2011)

6


----------



## kfiggy (Dec 27, 2011)

7


----------



## kfiggy (Dec 27, 2011)

8


----------



## kfiggy (Dec 27, 2011)

9


----------



## kfiggy (Dec 27, 2011)

10


----------



## kfiggy (Dec 27, 2011)

11


----------



## kfiggy (Dec 27, 2011)

12


----------



## Curt James (Dec 27, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> I'd be much better, if I wasn't at work.
> I am howeer, watching Dog Eat Dog. Good show..



Burner, August 19, 2012 will be *the ten year anniversary *of this post.


----------



## leathernecc (Dec 28, 2011)

Cant im ppl


----------



## leathernecc (Dec 28, 2011)

So imma


----------



## leathernecc (Dec 28, 2011)

Keep


----------



## leathernecc (Dec 28, 2011)

Posting


----------



## leathernecc (Dec 28, 2011)

Till


----------



## leathernecc (Dec 28, 2011)

I hit


----------



## leathernecc (Dec 28, 2011)

25 post


----------



## leathernecc (Dec 28, 2011)

5


----------



## leathernecc (Dec 28, 2011)

4


----------



## leathernecc (Dec 28, 2011)

3


----------



## leathernecc (Dec 28, 2011)

2


----------



## leathernecc (Dec 28, 2011)

1


----------



## sparks1420 (Dec 28, 2011)

1


----------



## sparks1420 (Dec 28, 2011)

2


----------



## sparks1420 (Dec 28, 2011)

3


----------



## sparks1420 (Dec 28, 2011)

4


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 29, 2011)

here we go...


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 29, 2011)

anyone excited about the Van Halen 2012 tour?


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 29, 2011)

?????????????


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 29, 2011)

Dave is back...


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 29, 2011)

whassup with leaving Michael Anthony out again?


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 29, 2011)

Wolfie?????


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 29, 2011)

????


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 29, 2011)

29


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 29, 2011)

30


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 29, 2011)

and 31...as I'm listening to EVH Eruption on youtube


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 29, 2011)

32


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 29, 2011)

33


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 29, 2011)

whoa wait a min....


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 29, 2011)

I see some...


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 29, 2011)

OZZY videos...


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 29, 2011)

oh yeah!


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 29, 2011)

havent heard this one in awhile...


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 29, 2011)

OZZY OSBOURNE PERRY MASON - YouTube


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 29, 2011)

calling Perry Mason...


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 29, 2011)

a-a-again...


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 29, 2011)

42


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 29, 2011)

43


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 29, 2011)

44


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 29, 2011)

45


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 29, 2011)

alright...time for...Ozzy Osbourne - "No More Tears" Music Video HQ! - YouTube


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 29, 2011)

look in the mirror, tell me


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 29, 2011)

do you think I might endanger you...


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 29, 2011)

no more tears...


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 29, 2011)

no more posts...good day!


----------



## RonsterM (Dec 30, 2011)

bump


----------



## fit26 (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## fit26 (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## fit26 (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## fit26 (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## fit26 (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## fit26 (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## fit26 (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## fit26 (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## fit26 (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## fit26 (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## fit26 (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## fit26 (Jan 5, 2012)

:d


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2012)

Happy Slappy 2012, everyone!


----------



## fit26 (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## fit26 (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## fit26 (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## fit26 (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## fit26 (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## fit26 (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## fit26 (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## fit26 (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## SHY_RONNIE (Jan 8, 2012)

*sometimes I think I'm too handsome?


roid rage is kinda real for me but wellbutrin 150mg saves me so I can work without going to jail alot of gossip at work 
*​


----------



## SHY_RONNIE (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## SHY_RONNIE (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## SHY_RONNIE (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## SHY_RONNIE (Jan 8, 2012)

I just pinned an hour ago and I feel like I'm ready for anything


----------



## SHY_RONNIE (Jan 8, 2012)

_**_​


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

Anyone awake?


----------



## colochine (Jan 8, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Anyone awake?



Always awake here.


----------



## david (Jan 8, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


>



Impressive profile picture!  Holy Crap!!!!


----------



## Blacktide (Jan 8, 2012)

K


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

colochine said:


> Always awake here.


 
Awww, missed ya'.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

david said:


> Impressive profile picture! Holy Crap!!!!


 
Hi david.  Thank you.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

blacktide said:


> k


 
 l


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 10, 2012)

m


----------



## swollen (Jan 10, 2012)

N


--
Very nice profile pic, Islandgirl...very nice..


----------



## david (Jan 10, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Hi david.  Thank you.



Hello!

I just sawthat you have a gallery!  Very impressive!!  I am Chinese/Filipino/Hawaiian descent.  I'm curious to know what your heritage is if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2012)

david said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just sawthat you have a gallery!  Very impressive!!  I am Chinese/Filipino/Hawaiian descent.  I'm curious to know what your heritage is if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## david (Jan 10, 2012)

vortrit said:


>



where have you been?  With that dude with the ball expander?  I forgot his name which is a good thing!  Oh yeah, Hagaroids.


----------



## TexHD (Jan 18, 2012)

New to the forum and was directed here to up my posts. Need that pm to work, lol...


----------



## TexHD (Jan 18, 2012)

Anyone out there?


----------



## TexHD (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello?


----------



## TexHD (Jan 18, 2012)

wish you could atleast reply to a fkn pm even though you don't have 25 posts.


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## TexHD (Jan 18, 2012)

Anyone ride a harley by chance?


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2012)

not i


----------



## TexHD (Jan 18, 2012)

Figured I would throw it out there. About time to head into work, ugh why can't I just win the lottery!


----------



## TexHD (Jan 21, 2012)

Fkn bored and can't sleep!!!


----------



## TexHD (Jan 26, 2012)

23...


----------



## TexHD (Jan 26, 2012)

24...


----------



## TexHD (Jan 26, 2012)

Finally 25 posts


----------



## fit26 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## fit26 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## fit26 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## fit26 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## fit26 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## fit26 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## fit26 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## david (Feb 4, 2012)

not feeling good.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 6, 2012)

After watching the Superbowl half time show, all I have to say is...







Haters gonna hate


----------



## HitmanHart54 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## HitmanHart54 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Jhutch3410 (Feb 18, 2012)

post whore


----------



## Jhutch3410 (Feb 18, 2012)

Post Whore


----------



## Jhutch3410 (Feb 18, 2012)

Post whore


----------



## Jhutch3410 (Feb 18, 2012)

Post


----------



## Jhutch3410 (Feb 18, 2012)

Post 18


----------



## Jhutch3410 (Feb 18, 2012)

Post 19


----------



## Jhutch3410 (Feb 18, 2012)

Post ?


----------



## Jhutch3410 (Feb 18, 2012)

Post 21


----------



## Jhutch3410 (Feb 18, 2012)

Im a post lovin whore


----------



## Jhutch3410 (Feb 18, 2012)

Post 23456


----------



## Jhutch3410 (Feb 18, 2012)

Post 233333333


----------



## Jhutch3410 (Feb 18, 2012)

post 25


----------



## brothabrown92586 (Feb 18, 2012)

trying...


----------



## brothabrown92586 (Feb 18, 2012)

too...


----------



## brothabrown92586 (Feb 18, 2012)

get....


----------



## brothabrown92586 (Feb 18, 2012)

my...


----------



## brothabrown92586 (Feb 18, 2012)

post....


----------



## brothabrown92586 (Feb 18, 2012)

count.....


----------



## brothabrown92586 (Feb 18, 2012)

up......


----------



## brothabrown92586 (Feb 18, 2012)

so....


----------



## brothabrown92586 (Feb 18, 2012)

I.....


----------



## brothabrown92586 (Feb 18, 2012)

Can....


----------



## brothabrown92586 (Feb 18, 2012)

Be....


----------



## brothabrown92586 (Feb 18, 2012)

A.....


----------



## brothabrown92586 (Feb 18, 2012)

Post.....


----------



## brothabrown92586 (Feb 18, 2012)

Whore....


----------



## brothabrown92586 (Feb 18, 2012)

Too!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Feb 18, 2012)

ummmmmmmm


----------



## AnthonyPiccari (Feb 18, 2012)

Poop


----------



## ecto (Feb 18, 2012)

I...


----------



## ecto (Feb 18, 2012)

too...


----------



## ecto (Feb 18, 2012)

are...


----------



## ecto (Feb 18, 2012)

a...


----------



## ecto (Feb 18, 2012)

post


----------



## ecto (Feb 18, 2012)

whore


----------



## ecto (Feb 18, 2012)

from


----------



## ecto (Feb 18, 2012)

hell


----------



## ecto (Feb 18, 2012)

well


----------



## ecto (Feb 18, 2012)

this is


----------



## ecto (Feb 18, 2012)

a pain


----------



## ecto (Feb 18, 2012)

in the


----------



## ecto (Feb 18, 2012)

ass...


----------



## ecto (Feb 18, 2012)

oh...


----------



## ecto (Feb 18, 2012)

my...


----------



## ecto (Feb 18, 2012)

god..


----------



## ecto (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm...


----------



## ecto (Feb 18, 2012)

almost


----------



## ecto (Feb 18, 2012)

with this


----------



## ecto (Feb 18, 2012)

stupid posting


----------



## GSracer (Feb 19, 2012)

i


----------



## GSracer (Feb 19, 2012)

need


----------



## GSracer (Feb 19, 2012)

more


----------



## GSracer (Feb 19, 2012)

posts


----------



## tbss (Feb 20, 2012)

I


----------



## tbss (Feb 20, 2012)

am


----------



## tbss (Feb 20, 2012)

new


----------



## tbss (Feb 20, 2012)

here


----------



## tbss (Feb 20, 2012)

and


----------



## tbss (Feb 20, 2012)

need


----------



## tbss (Feb 20, 2012)

more


----------



## tbss (Feb 20, 2012)

posts


----------



## tbss (Feb 20, 2012)

but


----------



## tbss (Feb 20, 2012)

it


----------



## tbss (Feb 20, 2012)

takes


----------



## tbss (Feb 20, 2012)

longer


----------



## tbss (Feb 20, 2012)

than


----------



## tbss (Feb 20, 2012)

i


----------



## tbss (Feb 20, 2012)

thought


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 20, 2012)

oh good lord. We need less post whores and more whore posts.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 20, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> oh good lord. We need less post whores and more whore posts.


----------



## HitmanHart54 (Feb 23, 2012)

I


----------



## HitmanHart54 (Feb 23, 2012)

Am


----------



## HitmanHart54 (Feb 23, 2012)

A


----------



## HitmanHart54 (Feb 23, 2012)

Post


----------



## HitmanHart54 (Feb 23, 2012)

Whore


----------



## HitmanHart54 (Feb 23, 2012)

It


----------



## HitmanHart54 (Feb 23, 2012)

Is


----------



## HitmanHart54 (Feb 23, 2012)

Taking


----------



## HitmanHart54 (Feb 23, 2012)

To


----------



## HitmanHart54 (Feb 23, 2012)

Long


----------



## HitmanHart54 (Feb 23, 2012)

This


----------



## HitmanHart54 (Feb 23, 2012)

Such


----------



## HitmanHart54 (Feb 23, 2012)

Bs


----------



## HitmanHart54 (Feb 23, 2012)

But


----------



## HitmanHart54 (Feb 23, 2012)

I


----------



## HitmanHart54 (Feb 23, 2012)

Need


----------



## HitmanHart54 (Feb 23, 2012)

25


----------



## HitmanHart54 (Feb 23, 2012)

Posts


----------



## HitmanHart54 (Feb 23, 2012)

To pm, that's it. I'm out


----------



## SwoleZilla (Feb 23, 2012)

holy post whores hahah!

always funny to read what ppl put


----------



## scharfy (Feb 23, 2012)

Fun


----------



## scharfy (Feb 23, 2012)

To


----------



## scharfy (Feb 23, 2012)

Play


----------



## scharfy (Feb 23, 2012)

I only


----------



## scharfy (Feb 23, 2012)

Have


----------



## scharfy (Feb 23, 2012)

Eyes


----------



## scharfy (Feb 23, 2012)

4


----------



## scharfy (Feb 23, 2012)

U


----------



## adamryi (Feb 23, 2012)

i


----------



## adamryi (Feb 23, 2012)

need


----------



## adamryi (Feb 23, 2012)

posts


----------



## adamryi (Feb 23, 2012)

now


----------



## adamryi (Feb 23, 2012)

a


----------



## adamryi (Feb 23, 2012)

Beastmode


----------



## adamryi (Feb 23, 2012)

stink fist


----------



## adamryi (Feb 23, 2012)

lincoln log


----------



## adamryi (Feb 23, 2012)

grab my nuts at the TA, your my age bro


----------



## adamryi (Feb 23, 2012)

my name is dom o mazetti, the o is for  O some


----------



## adamryi (Feb 23, 2012)

remember me dom, remember when I layed it up on you


----------



## adamryi (Feb 23, 2012)

this is a shake full of muscle nutrients. it contains a bushel of bananas, baby formula, half rack of ribs, handfull of cheerios


----------



## adamryi (Feb 23, 2012)

yes, technically im a sophmore, but dont get it twisted, there aint nothin soft about me. except for the soft spot on my head


----------



## adamryi (Feb 23, 2012)

would it kill you to wash your feet bilbo baggins?


----------



## adamryi (Feb 23, 2012)

im stuck with mis unimpressive over here, all of a sudden she goes from tipsy to wasted. J Kwon to gucci mane


----------



## adamryi (Feb 23, 2012)

yeah i follow girls, i follow girls into the bathroom


----------



## adamryi (Feb 23, 2012)

when a girl comes in the weight room i assume 3 things. a) shes looking for advice b) shes looking to get stuffed in the locker room or c) looking for me specifically for advice, then to get stuffed in the locker room.


----------



## adamryi (Feb 23, 2012)

doms got 1 goal, to be hotter than the sand, bigger than the ocean.


----------



## adamryi (Feb 23, 2012)

im so brawl they named the weights after me, DOM bells


----------



## adamryi (Feb 23, 2012)

muscles are my #1 topic of conversation, they are currently trending on twitter


----------



## BB's Dad (Feb 23, 2012)

it seems like the posting rule must turn you into a whore.


----------



## aneas (Feb 23, 2012)

hello!


----------



## aneas (Feb 23, 2012)

I am


----------



## aneas (Feb 23, 2012)

a huge


----------



## aneas (Feb 23, 2012)

dirty


----------



## aneas (Feb 23, 2012)

stank ass


----------



## aneas (Feb 23, 2012)

post whore


----------



## aneas (Feb 23, 2012)

whorin'


----------



## aneas (Feb 23, 2012)

dem posts


----------



## aneas (Feb 23, 2012)

cant be stopped


----------



## aneas (Feb 23, 2012)

by those


----------



## aneas (Feb 23, 2012)

dumbass messages


----------



## aneas (Feb 23, 2012)

sayin' that


----------



## aneas (Feb 23, 2012)

"This forum requires that you wait 10 seconds between posts. Please try again in 1 seconds."


----------



## ecto (Feb 26, 2012)

test test. signature works.


----------



## em one tee (Feb 26, 2012)

sup


----------



## em one tee (Feb 26, 2012)

bros


----------



## em one tee (Feb 26, 2012)

i


----------



## em one tee (Feb 26, 2012)

am


----------



## em one tee (Feb 26, 2012)

postwhoreeeee 

k, ill stop lol


----------



## Imortalee (Feb 26, 2012)

15500


----------



## scout2026 (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorry I'm late, lol.


----------



## scout2026 (Feb 27, 2012)

*Post Whore*

Where are all the ho's at?


----------



## scout2026 (Feb 27, 2012)

Damn


----------



## scout2026 (Feb 27, 2012)

and


----------



## scout2026 (Feb 27, 2012)

I


----------



## scout2026 (Feb 27, 2012)

was


----------



## scout2026 (Feb 27, 2012)

ready


----------



## scout2026 (Feb 27, 2012)

to


----------



## scout2026 (Feb 27, 2012)

start


----------



## scout2026 (Feb 27, 2012)

pimpin


----------



## scout2026 (Feb 27, 2012)

em


----------



## scout2026 (Feb 27, 2012)

out


----------



## scout2026 (Feb 27, 2012)

lol


----------



## scout2026 (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## scout2026 (Feb 27, 2012)

all


----------



## scout2026 (Feb 27, 2012)

this


----------



## scout2026 (Feb 27, 2012)

talk


----------



## scout2026 (Feb 27, 2012)

about


----------



## scout2026 (Feb 27, 2012)

ho's


----------



## scout2026 (Feb 27, 2012)

just


----------



## scout2026 (Feb 27, 2012)

to


----------



## scout2026 (Feb 27, 2012)

get


----------



## scout2026 (Feb 27, 2012)

25


----------



## scout2026 (Feb 27, 2012)

posts!


----------



## scharfy (Feb 27, 2012)

back


----------



## scharfy (Feb 27, 2012)

aagin


----------



## scharfy (Feb 27, 2012)

in the post


----------



## scharfy (Feb 27, 2012)

whore


----------



## scharfy (Feb 27, 2012)

zone


----------



## rowley5383 (Feb 27, 2012)

how


----------



## rowley5383 (Feb 27, 2012)

do


----------



## rowley5383 (Feb 27, 2012)

I


----------



## rowley5383 (Feb 27, 2012)

post


----------



## rowley5383 (Feb 27, 2012)

a


----------



## rowley5383 (Feb 27, 2012)

picture


----------



## rowley5383 (Feb 27, 2012)

???


----------



## rowley5383 (Feb 27, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Feb 27, 2012)

There


----------



## ethic1 (Feb 28, 2012)

what


----------



## ethic1 (Feb 28, 2012)

the


----------



## ethic1 (Feb 28, 2012)

hell


----------



## ethic1 (Feb 28, 2012)

is


----------



## ethic1 (Feb 28, 2012)

going


----------



## ethic1 (Feb 28, 2012)

on


----------



## ethic1 (Feb 28, 2012)

in


----------



## ethic1 (Feb 28, 2012)

here?


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Fuck!


----------



## ethic1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Bad day eh?


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Feb 29, 2012)

No just slow!


----------



## ethic1 (Feb 29, 2012)

mine too very slow and boring......


----------



## scharfy (Feb 29, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

i


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

just


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

want


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

to


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

say


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

hello


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

in


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

a


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

very


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

long


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

and


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

drawn


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

out


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

way


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

oh


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

make


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

my


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

50


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

post


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

31


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

another


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

good lawd


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

i


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

would


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

rather


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

something


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

meaningful


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

but


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

cant


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

think


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

of


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

anything


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

x-ept


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

am


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

done


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

whoring


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

up


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

this


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 29, 2012)

page. Thank you and have a great day


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Feb 29, 2012)

And you too kind sir!


----------



## scharfy (Feb 29, 2012)

sup


----------



## ciulloboe (Mar 1, 2012)

This thread is so...funny.


----------



## 1Danny (Mar 4, 2012)

.


----------



## 1Danny (Mar 4, 2012)

l


----------



## 1Danny (Mar 4, 2012)

M


----------



## 1Danny (Mar 4, 2012)

N


----------



## 1Danny (Mar 4, 2012)

RedZ is a loser


----------



## 1Danny (Mar 4, 2012)

bump


----------



## 1Danny (Mar 4, 2012)

..


----------



## 1Danny (Mar 4, 2012)

llk


----------



## 1Danny (Mar 4, 2012)

mna


----------



## 1Danny (Mar 4, 2012)

tr


----------



## 1Danny (Mar 4, 2012)

mk


----------



## 1Danny (Mar 4, 2012)

njk


----------



## 1Danny (Mar 4, 2012)

yhu


----------



## allnatty (Mar 4, 2012)

ILY


----------



## allnatty (Mar 4, 2012)

Not


----------



## allnatty (Mar 4, 2012)

using


----------



## allnatty (Mar 4, 2012)

this


----------



## allnatty (Mar 4, 2012)

too


----------



## allnatty (Mar 4, 2012)

raise


----------



## allnatty (Mar 4, 2012)

post


----------



## allnatty (Mar 4, 2012)

count


----------



## allnatty (Mar 4, 2012)

I swear <3


----------



## indrox1 (Mar 7, 2012)

1


----------



## indrox1 (Mar 7, 2012)

2


----------



## indrox1 (Mar 7, 2012)

3


----------



## indrox1 (Mar 7, 2012)

testing


----------



## SwoleZilla (Mar 7, 2012)

random posts hahah gotta love it


----------



## indrox1 (Mar 7, 2012)

4


----------



## SwoleZilla (Mar 7, 2012)

2030


----------



## indrox1 (Mar 7, 2012)

5


----------



## indrox1 (Mar 7, 2012)

6


----------



## indrox1 (Mar 7, 2012)

wth


----------



## indrox1 (Mar 7, 2012)

redrum


----------



## indrox1 (Mar 7, 2012)

7


----------



## indrox1 (Mar 7, 2012)

8


----------



## indrox1 (Mar 7, 2012)

10


----------



## indrox1 (Mar 7, 2012)

cnt


----------



## indrox1 (Mar 7, 2012)

please stop


----------



## indrox1 (Mar 7, 2012)

am i in hell


----------



## indrox1 (Mar 7, 2012)

what?


----------



## indrox1 (Mar 7, 2012)

wiiillllson!!!!


----------



## indrox1 (Mar 7, 2012)

9859+85


----------



## indrox1 (Mar 7, 2012)

jbnj


----------



## indrox1 (Mar 7, 2012)

pb and j!


----------



## indrox1 (Mar 7, 2012)

hard work + diet + dedication + heart = MASS


----------



## JonP (Mar 7, 2012)

holy shit


----------



## Watson (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Tuco (Mar 7, 2012)

indrox1 said:


> hard work + diet + dedication + heart = MASS



You forgot gear


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 8, 2012)

A friendly reminder that posting in this thread invites a significant negging!


----------



## Tuco (Mar 8, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> A friendly reminder that posting in this thread invites a significant negging!


----------



## Fitfreke (Mar 8, 2012)

Need to be able to PM


----------



## Fitfreke (Mar 8, 2012)

so


----------



## Fitfreke (Mar 8, 2012)

I am


----------



## Fitfreke (Mar 8, 2012)

going


----------



## Fitfreke (Mar 8, 2012)

to post


----------



## Fitfreke (Mar 8, 2012)

a bunch


----------



## Fitfreke (Mar 8, 2012)

of random posts


----------



## Fitfreke (Mar 8, 2012)

until I get


----------



## Fitfreke (Mar 8, 2012)

to the


----------



## Fitfreke (Mar 8, 2012)

25 posts


----------



## Fitfreke (Mar 8, 2012)

I have to have


----------



## Fitfreke (Mar 8, 2012)

to be able


----------



## Fitfreke (Mar 8, 2012)

to send private messages


----------



## Fitfreke (Mar 8, 2012)

to other


----------



## Fitfreke (Mar 8, 2012)

board members


----------



## Fitfreke (Mar 8, 2012)

so I can


----------



## Fitfreke (Mar 8, 2012)

keep my shit


----------



## Fitfreke (Mar 8, 2012)

private


----------



## Fitfreke (Mar 8, 2012)

have


----------



## Fitfreke (Mar 8, 2012)

a


----------



## Fitfreke (Mar 8, 2012)

great day


----------



## gamma (Mar 9, 2012)

This mother fuckers has been going on since 02 , this has got to be the longest going thread ON IMF !!!!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 9, 2012)

gamma said:


> This mother fuckers has been going on since 02 , this has got to be the longest going thread ON IMF !!!!



Either that or the captn's thread in AG.


----------



## skybody (Mar 14, 2012)

gear is great


----------



## skybody (Mar 14, 2012)

yea need post count up


----------



## skybody (Mar 14, 2012)

lots to post


----------



## skybody (Mar 14, 2012)

k


----------



## skybody (Mar 14, 2012)

yea


----------



## skybody (Mar 14, 2012)

try formeron


----------



## skybody (Mar 14, 2012)

ok


----------



## skybody (Mar 14, 2012)

boring


----------



## skybody (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## skybody (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## skybody (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## skybody (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## skybody (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## skybody (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## skybody (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## skybody (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## skybody (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## skybody (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## skybody (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## skybody (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## skybody (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## skybody (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## skybody (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## skybody (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## skybody (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## skybody (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## skybody (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## skybody (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## skybody (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## skybody (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## skybody (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## skybody (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## skybody (Mar 14, 2012)

kokok


----------



## skybody (Mar 14, 2012)

love gear


----------



## skybody (Mar 14, 2012)

sorrry ppl


----------



## powerman1000 (Mar 14, 2012)

yo


----------



## powerman1000 (Mar 14, 2012)

u


----------



## powerman1000 (Mar 14, 2012)

howits going


----------



## powerman1000 (Mar 14, 2012)

y


----------



## powerman1000 (Mar 14, 2012)

upp


----------



## powerman1000 (Mar 14, 2012)

hey


----------



## powerman1000 (Mar 14, 2012)

i


----------



## powerman1000 (Mar 14, 2012)

iop


----------



## powerman1000 (Mar 14, 2012)

r


----------



## powerman1000 (Mar 14, 2012)

was


----------



## powerman1000 (Mar 14, 2012)

up..


----------



## powerman1000 (Mar 14, 2012)

to


----------



## powerman1000 (Mar 14, 2012)

q


----------



## powerman1000 (Mar 14, 2012)

rew


----------



## powerman1000 (Mar 14, 2012)

tyu


----------



## powerman1000 (Mar 14, 2012)

poi


----------



## powerman1000 (Mar 14, 2012)

trde


----------



## powerman1000 (Mar 14, 2012)

werty


----------



## powerman1000 (Mar 14, 2012)

gfd


----------



## powerman1000 (Mar 14, 2012)

xcv


----------



## powerman1000 (Mar 14, 2012)

dwe


----------



## powerman1000 (Mar 14, 2012)

asdfghjkl;


----------



## Watson (Mar 14, 2012)

There


----------



## Watson (Mar 14, 2012)

once


----------



## Watson (Mar 14, 2012)

was


----------



## Watson (Mar 14, 2012)

a


----------



## Watson (Mar 14, 2012)

man


----------



## Watson (Mar 14, 2012)

from


----------



## Watson (Mar 14, 2012)

Kentuckit


----------



## Watson (Mar 14, 2012)

hahahah jk


----------



## vortrit (Mar 14, 2012)

Post Whore Check in Crew -- Checking in!


----------



## Zero_Degree (Mar 14, 2012)

So,


----------



## Zero_Degree (Mar 14, 2012)

this


----------



## Zero_Degree (Mar 14, 2012)

is


----------



## Zero_Degree (Mar 14, 2012)

how


----------



## Zero_Degree (Mar 14, 2012)

we


----------



## Zero_Degree (Mar 14, 2012)

get


----------



## Zero_Degree (Mar 14, 2012)

our


----------



## Zero_Degree (Mar 14, 2012)

post


----------



## Zero_Degree (Mar 14, 2012)

count


----------



## Zero_Degree (Mar 14, 2012)

up!


----------



## Zero_Degree (Mar 14, 2012)

Or we just seeing high we can get the post count? LOL


----------



## vortrit (Mar 14, 2012)

Post #7


----------



## Zero_Degree (Mar 14, 2012)

lol


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

Casey


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

Jones


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

was


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

a


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

son


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

of


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

ah


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

bitch,


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

running


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

around


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

bragging


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

about


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

his


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

14


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

inch


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

dick,


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

he lined 100 girls up against the wall,


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

then he bet me 20 bucks he could fuck em all,


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

he got to 38 and he was going strong,


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

his balls were big and his dick was long,


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

he got to 98 and his balls turned blue,


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

so he backed up,


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

jack up,


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

and anal fucked the other 2,


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

when died he went straight to hell,


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

so he fucked the devils wife and his daughter as well,


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

on his tomb stone written in green,


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

says "here lays a pure FUCKING MACHINE!"


----------



## Stunny525 (Mar 15, 2012)

1


----------



## Stunny525 (Mar 15, 2012)

2


----------



## Stunny525 (Mar 15, 2012)

3


----------



## Stunny525 (Mar 15, 2012)

65


----------



## Stunny525 (Mar 15, 2012)

877


----------



## Stunny525 (Mar 15, 2012)

67776


----------



## Stunny525 (Mar 15, 2012)

21


----------



## Stunny525 (Mar 15, 2012)

5664


----------



## Stunny525 (Mar 15, 2012)

66766


----------



## Stunny525 (Mar 15, 2012)

12345678


----------



## Stunny525 (Mar 15, 2012)

fags


----------



## Zero_Degree (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow this post exploded.


----------



## Zero_Degree (Mar 15, 2012)

Sometimes I like to talk to myself!


----------



## Zero_Degree (Mar 15, 2012)

I say God!  Because thats what I like to call myself!


----------



## Zero_Degree (Mar 15, 2012)

Am I taken to test?


----------



## Zero_Degree (Mar 15, 2012)

My girlfriend is afraid to sleep over at night!


----------



## Zero_Degree (Mar 15, 2012)

My Pillow is hard as a rock!


----------



## Zero_Degree (Mar 15, 2012)

Then I say.


----------



## Zero_Degree (Mar 15, 2012)

It can be never enough... lol


----------



## gburn387 (Mar 27, 2012)

wow


----------



## gburn387 (Mar 27, 2012)

i need more post


----------



## gburn387 (Mar 27, 2012)

sooo


----------



## gburn387 (Mar 27, 2012)

anyone want to buy some Primordial Performance Superdrone???


----------



## gburn387 (Mar 27, 2012)

1


----------



## gburn387 (Mar 27, 2012)

atl hawks lose to bucks....sad...


----------



## gburn387 (Mar 27, 2012)

2


----------



## gburn387 (Mar 27, 2012)

3


----------



## gburn387 (Mar 27, 2012)

4


----------



## gburn387 (Mar 27, 2012)

5


----------



## gburn387 (Mar 27, 2012)

6


----------



## gburn387 (Mar 27, 2012)

is there no one here?


----------



## gburn387 (Mar 27, 2012)

borrring


----------



## gburn387 (Mar 27, 2012)

aneas said:


> dem posts


lol


----------



## gburn387 (Mar 27, 2012)

post post post


----------



## gburn387 (Mar 27, 2012)

Usa


----------



## LadyLean17 (Apr 10, 2012)

p


----------



## LadyLean17 (Apr 10, 2012)

i


----------



## LadyLean17 (Apr 10, 2012)

l


----------



## LadyLean17 (Apr 10, 2012)

who wanna fuc


----------



## LadyLean17 (Apr 10, 2012)

j/k


----------



## LadyLean17 (Apr 10, 2012)

x


----------



## LadyLean17 (Apr 10, 2012)

sfvf


----------



## LadyLean17 (Apr 10, 2012)

oi


----------



## LadyLean17 (Apr 10, 2012)

anthonypiccari had a 9 inch cock


----------



## LadyLean17 (Apr 10, 2012)

peeeeeenis


----------



## LadyLean17 (Apr 10, 2012)

hard nipps


----------



## LadyLean17 (Apr 10, 2012)

hh


----------



## LadyLean17 (Apr 10, 2012)

cunt


----------



## LadyLean17 (Apr 10, 2012)

uhhhh


----------



## LadyLean17 (Apr 10, 2012)

ohhhh baby


----------



## LadyLean17 (Apr 10, 2012)

Bella booski


----------



## LadyLean17 (Apr 10, 2012)

knb khsdb bhjds ,


----------



## LadyLean17 (Apr 10, 2012)

jerzey REP


----------



## LadyLean17 (Apr 10, 2012)

Yo.....yo


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sup fro!


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Apr 18, 2012)

You might!


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Want to stretch !


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Apr 18, 2012)

That out


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Be for I tear it up!


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Or it might hurt!


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Unless you'r a loose little bitch!


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Apr 18, 2012)

How bad do you want it?


----------



## FGHFYHT (Apr 18, 2012)

LO(snip)


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (Apr 18, 2012)

Illkid said:


> How bad do you want it?



i want it real bad!!


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Apr 20, 2012)

That's good


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Apr 20, 2012)

You've cum


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Apr 20, 2012)

To the


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Apr 20, 2012)

Right place


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Apr 20, 2012)

If I can't give you what you want, I'm sure there is a guy here that can!


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Apr 20, 2012)

You want it you got it


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 21, 2012)

Posted.


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2012)

Just checking in to make sure this thread does not die!


----------



## vortrit (Jun 21, 2012)

david said:


> Just checking in to make sure this thread does not die!



Too late...

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## david (Jul 8, 2012)

It's never too late!


----------



## seyone (Jul 8, 2012)

david said:


> Just checking in to make sure this thread does not die!



It should have died 10 years ago.


----------



## charley (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## charley (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## charley (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## charley (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## charley (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## charley (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## charley (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## charley (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## charley (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## charley (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## charley (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## charley (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## charley (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## charley (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## charley (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## charley (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## charley (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## charley (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## charley (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## charley (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## charley (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## charley (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## charley (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## charley (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Johnyb (Jul 11, 2012)

Good


----------



## Johnyb (Jul 11, 2012)

day


----------



## Johnyb (Jul 11, 2012)

to


----------



## Johnyb (Jul 11, 2012)

all


----------



## Johnyb (Jul 11, 2012)

post


----------



## Johnyb (Jul 11, 2012)

Whores


----------



## Johnyb (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Johnyb (Jul 11, 2012)

That's


----------



## Johnyb (Jul 11, 2012)

what's


----------



## Johnyb (Jul 11, 2012)

up


----------



## Johnyb (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Johnyb (Jul 11, 2012)

She's not bad either


----------



## Johnyb (Jul 11, 2012)

How about...


----------



## Johnyb (Jul 11, 2012)

this one...


----------



## Johnyb (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Johnyb (Jul 11, 2012)

Now that's...


----------



## Johnyb (Jul 11, 2012)

Hawt


----------



## Johnyb (Jul 11, 2012)

Agree?


----------



## pac-man65 (Aug 14, 2012)

only


----------



## pac-man65 (Aug 14, 2012)

2 more


----------



## pac-man65 (Aug 14, 2012)

post to messaging..


----------



## david (Aug 14, 2012)

yes!  Yes!!  yes!


----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)

post count


----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)

33


----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)

i need 50 post


----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)

:::::::::::::::_++


----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)

+_++++__++


----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)

o.o


----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)

104


----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)

sweet


----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)

nutsack


----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)

weights


----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)

1234124


----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)

i


----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)

n


----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)

e


----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)

ed


----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)

p


----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)

o


----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)

s


----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)

t


----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)

2


----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)

gtg


----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)

tminus 20


----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)

rreer


----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)

wrwrwew


----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)

shhh


----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)

ggaa


----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)

ten


----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)

post


----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)

left


----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)

then


----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)

reerrr


----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)

five


----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)

four


----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)

three


----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)

two


----------



## makingbiggains (Oct 18, 2012)

one
 thanks


----------



## charley (Oct 18, 2012)

.....................


----------



## david (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 24, 2013)

boomshakalakyoukunts.


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 24, 2013)

thesecretsausage said:


> boomshakalakyoukunts.


 sausagemonstrousity


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 24, 2013)

thesecretsausage said:


> sausagemonstrousity


 pomplemoose


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 24, 2013)

thesecretsausage said:


> pomplemoose


 fukthisisgoingtotakeages


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 24, 2013)

thesecretsausage said:


> fukthisisgoingtotakeages


 numero10


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 24, 2013)

thesecretsausage said:


> numero10


fukthishitimgoingtopostsomeusefulposts.


----------



## darkshadowlander (Apr 24, 2013)

1


----------



## darkshadowlander (Apr 24, 2013)

5


----------



## darkshadowlander (Apr 24, 2013)

6


----------



## darkshadowlander (Apr 24, 2013)

7


----------



## darkshadowlander (Apr 24, 2013)

8


----------



## darkshadowlander (Apr 24, 2013)

9


----------



## darkshadowlander (Apr 24, 2013)

10


----------



## darkshadowlander (Apr 24, 2013)

11


----------



## charley (Apr 24, 2013)

..........


----------



## Watson (Apr 25, 2013)

i dont know why but i was expecting post op trannies, imagine my dissapointment......


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

H


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

S


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

Jhhh


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

Gh


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

Hhgg


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

Bbbh


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

Bbbh
Gggg


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

Ggffg


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

Gggg


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

Ggg


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

Bbbhhd


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

Hhx


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

Gggd


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

Aas


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

Rss


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

1


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

2


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

3


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

4


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

5


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

6


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

7


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

8


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

9


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

10


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

11


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

Tyty


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

7y


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

22


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

I 44r


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

Sddcv


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

12rc


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

27277dhd


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

Tyyw


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

Dffhqo2


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

Gsys527


----------



## thesecretsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

Gdyd627


----------



## rwm088 (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Zole (May 4, 2013)

Yeeeep


----------



## bakeman (May 12, 2013)

1


----------



## bakeman (May 12, 2013)

2


----------



## bakeman (May 12, 2013)

3


----------



## bakeman (May 12, 2013)

4


----------



## bakeman (May 12, 2013)

5


----------



## bakeman (May 12, 2013)

6


----------



## bakeman (May 12, 2013)

7


----------



## bakeman (May 12, 2013)

8


----------



## bakeman (May 12, 2013)

9


----------



## bakeman (May 12, 2013)

10


----------



## bakeman (May 12, 2013)

11


----------



## bakeman (May 12, 2013)

12


----------



## bakeman (May 12, 2013)

13


----------



## bakeman (May 12, 2013)

14


----------



## bakeman (May 12, 2013)

15


----------



## bakeman (May 12, 2013)

16


----------



## bakeman (May 12, 2013)

17


----------



## bakeman (May 12, 2013)

18


----------



## bakeman (May 12, 2013)

19


----------



## bakeman (May 12, 2013)

20


----------



## bakeman (May 13, 2013)

test


----------



## dogsoldier (May 13, 2013)

post whore


----------



## j2048b (May 13, 2013)

Haha this thread is awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j2048b (May 13, 2013)

Did i mention its awesome? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j2048b (May 13, 2013)

Awesome is this thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j2048b (May 13, 2013)

Umm yeah awesome post whoring! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j2048b (May 13, 2013)

Can i get an awesome? 5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j2048b (May 13, 2013)

And a six! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j2048b (May 13, 2013)

And of course a fucking 7!!! 7!!! I say! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j2048b (May 13, 2013)

Eight, eight, eight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j2048b (May 13, 2013)

And nine, nine nine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j2048b (May 13, 2013)

A 10 a fucking 10!! Olympus here i come! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j2048b (May 13, 2013)

And one last to put that cherry on top! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rippedone (May 26, 2013)

how many post till the pm works., imma find out.


----------



## rippedone (May 26, 2013)

8


----------



## rippedone (May 26, 2013)

9


----------



## rippedone (May 26, 2013)

10


----------



## rippedone (May 26, 2013)

11


----------



## Longteng (Jul 13, 2013)

post


----------



## Longteng (Jul 13, 2013)

whoring


----------



## Longteng (Jul 13, 2013)

so


----------



## Longteng (Jul 13, 2013)

I


----------



## Longteng (Jul 13, 2013)

can


----------



## Longteng (Jul 13, 2013)

use


----------



## Longteng (Jul 13, 2013)

the


----------



## Longteng (Jul 13, 2013)

Pm


----------



## Longteng (Jul 13, 2013)

system


----------



## Longteng (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank You Post whore Thread


----------



## Byzking (Aug 20, 2013)

3


----------



## Byzking (Aug 20, 2013)

4


----------



## Byzking (Aug 20, 2013)

5


----------



## Byzking (Aug 20, 2013)

6


----------



## Byzking (Aug 20, 2013)

7


----------



## Byzking (Aug 20, 2013)

8


----------



## Byzking (Aug 20, 2013)

9


----------



## Byzking (Aug 20, 2013)

10


----------



## ExtraZeus (Sep 13, 2013)

My first post...


----------



## ExtraZeus (Sep 13, 2013)

and second...


----------



## ExtraZeus (Sep 13, 2013)

and third..


----------



## ExtraZeus (Sep 13, 2013)

fourth...


----------



## ExtraZeus (Sep 13, 2013)

fif!


----------



## ExtraZeus (Sep 13, 2013)

sixth


----------



## ExtraZeus (Sep 13, 2013)

you know where this is going...


----------



## ExtraZeus (Sep 13, 2013)

So how's everybody doing?


----------



## ExtraZeus (Sep 13, 2013)

Yeah, got sent home from work cause the whole state is flooding.


----------



## ExtraZeus (Sep 13, 2013)

whoot!


----------



## ExtraZeus (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks post whoring thread!


----------



## SwoleCat (Oct 28, 2013)

found the thread lookingh for 11 post to contact the people who pay the bills


----------



## SwoleCat (Oct 28, 2013)

post 3 i hope


----------



## SwoleCat (Oct 28, 2013)

alrighty then


----------



## SwoleCat (Oct 28, 2013)

only 6 to go


----------



## SwoleCat (Oct 28, 2013)

thanks for the rep pts bro


----------



## SwoleCat (Oct 28, 2013)

peanut butter and jelly on toast


----------



## SwoleCat (Oct 28, 2013)

everything is better on toast imo


----------



## SwoleCat (Oct 28, 2013)

Not the most quality posting i have done over the years...


----------



## SwoleCat (Oct 28, 2013)

but  it must be done


----------



## SwoleCat (Oct 28, 2013)

that wasnt so bad.. ty very much


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm embarrassed this thing is still alive.


----------



## Drex (Nov 1, 2013)

wouldn't


----------



## Drex (Nov 1, 2013)

be


----------



## Drex (Nov 1, 2013)

better


----------



## Drex (Nov 1, 2013)

to


----------



## Drex (Nov 1, 2013)

allow


----------



## Drex (Nov 1, 2013)

private


----------



## Drex (Nov 1, 2013)

messages


----------



## Drex (Nov 1, 2013)

without


----------



## Drex (Nov 1, 2013)

that


----------



## Drex (Nov 1, 2013)

# count?


----------



## charley (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## rippedone70 (Dec 28, 2013)

post for pm


----------



## rippedone70 (Dec 28, 2013)

post 2


----------



## rippedone70 (Dec 28, 2013)

post 3 for pm


----------



## rippedone70 (Dec 28, 2013)

post 4


----------



## rippedone70 (Dec 28, 2013)

ost5


----------



## rippedone70 (Dec 28, 2013)

post5


----------



## rippedone70 (Dec 28, 2013)

post 7


----------



## rippedone70 (Dec 28, 2013)

post 8


----------



## rippedone70 (Dec 28, 2013)

poat 9


----------



## rippedone70 (Dec 28, 2013)

post 10


----------



## rippedone70 (Dec 28, 2013)

11 lol


----------



## cjwaggs (Mar 1, 2014)

11


----------



## cjwaggs (Mar 1, 2014)

12


----------



## cjwaggs (Mar 1, 2014)

13


----------



## cjwaggs (Mar 1, 2014)

14


----------



## cjwaggs (Mar 1, 2014)

15


----------



## cjwaggs (Mar 1, 2014)

16


----------



## cjwaggs (Mar 1, 2014)

17


----------



## cjwaggs (Mar 1, 2014)

18


----------



## cjwaggs (Mar 1, 2014)

19


----------



## cjwaggs (Mar 1, 2014)

20


----------



## RokSolid15 (Apr 22, 2014)

Ha!


----------



## JR. (Apr 23, 2014)

lol!


----------



## sneedham (Apr 23, 2014)

I am a post whore and I admit it...Where the hell is the chat room?


----------



## roidboy175 (May 3, 2014)

my first time in here .


----------



## roidboy175 (May 3, 2014)

Can we talk about anything ?


----------



## roidboy175 (May 3, 2014)

A real post whore will post whatever he wants and ask others to join .


----------



## roidboy175 (May 3, 2014)

How long will it be for me ?


----------



## roidboy175 (May 3, 2014)

It won't be long will it ?


----------



## roidboy175 (May 3, 2014)

Numero seis para mi!


----------



## roidboy175 (May 3, 2014)

What is truly amazing is that someone hit 100 post in 2 hours -wow!


----------



## roidboy175 (May 3, 2014)

It's number 10 guys , see ya post whores .


----------



## david (Jul 29, 2014)

wake up, thread!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 30, 2014)

Nobody is a bigger post whore than you David! haha


----------



## jpajarilo (Aug 17, 2014)

1


----------



## jpajarilo (Aug 17, 2014)

2


----------



## jpajarilo (Aug 17, 2014)

3


----------



## jpajarilo (Aug 17, 2014)

4


----------



## jpajarilo (Aug 17, 2014)

5


----------



## jpajarilo (Aug 17, 2014)

6


----------



## jpajarilo (Aug 17, 2014)

7


----------



## jpajarilo (Aug 17, 2014)

8


----------



## jpajarilo (Aug 17, 2014)

9


----------



## jpajarilo (Aug 17, 2014)

10


----------



## jpajarilo (Aug 17, 2014)

11


----------



## jpajarilo (Aug 17, 2014)

12


----------



## jpajarilo (Aug 17, 2014)

13


----------



## Captainamerica13 (Aug 24, 2014)

Forgive me guys


----------



## Captainamerica13 (Aug 24, 2014)

Gotta get my posts up


----------



## Captainamerica13 (Aug 24, 2014)

So I can get a list on a private message


----------



## Captainamerica13 (Aug 24, 2014)

Which is why


----------



## Captainamerica13 (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm posting random shit


----------



## Captainamerica13 (Aug 24, 2014)

And here's my last one thanks guys
'merica


----------



## jas101 (Sep 21, 2014)

4


----------



## jas101 (Sep 21, 2014)

5


----------



## jas101 (Sep 21, 2014)

7


----------



## jas101 (Sep 21, 2014)

7.5


----------



## jas101 (Sep 21, 2014)

8


----------



## jas101 (Sep 21, 2014)

9


----------



## jas101 (Sep 21, 2014)

10


----------



## jas101 (Sep 21, 2014)

11


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi guys I'm bambam


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 21, 2014)

Ok really need to get to 1000 to be cool


----------



## SheriV (Sep 23, 2014)

sneedham said:


> I am a post whore and I admit it...Where the hell is the chat room?




yes..to all of this


why in the hell is this a post count thread?


----------



## MuscleRX (Oct 24, 2014)

some of you guys have crazy amounts of posts ! im just trying to get to ten so I can PM certain people .....


----------



## maniclion (Oct 24, 2014)

True Story


----------



## maniclion (Oct 24, 2014)

Read a book dummy


----------



## stewroid (Nov 6, 2014)

need 8 more post, sorry abou that


----------



## stewroid (Nov 6, 2014)

looks like nobody cares ?)


----------



## stewroid (Nov 6, 2014)

one more


----------



## stewroid (Nov 6, 2014)

and one more


----------



## stewroid (Nov 6, 2014)

almost done


----------



## stewroid (Nov 6, 2014)

2 more


----------



## stewroid (Nov 6, 2014)

thanks


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 6, 2014)

What's a post whore?


----------



## bigchaser (Nov 6, 2014)

Is this what I think it is


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 7, 2014)

min0 lee said:


> What's a post whore?



A 99 year old hooker.


----------



## bigchaser (Nov 8, 2014)

Whores door to door whore to whore be a good source.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Bigofool (Feb 11, 2015)

Not


----------



## Bigofool (Feb 11, 2015)

a


----------



## Bigofool (Feb 11, 2015)

Post


----------



## Bigofool (Feb 11, 2015)

Whore


----------



## Bigofool (Feb 11, 2015)

but


----------



## Bigofool (Feb 11, 2015)

A


----------



## Bigofool (Feb 11, 2015)

post


----------



## Bigofool (Feb 11, 2015)

Slut


----------



## Ch00ch00 (Feb 11, 2015)

Ohhhhhhh


----------



## Ch00ch00 (Feb 11, 2015)

Soooooo


----------



## Ch00ch00 (Feb 11, 2015)

This is how this works


----------



## Ch00ch00 (Feb 11, 2015)

I seeee


----------



## Bigofool (Feb 12, 2015)

Yes you


----------



## Bigofool (Feb 12, 2015)

get it


----------



## Bigofool (Feb 13, 2015)

this is just a check


----------



## Bigofool (Feb 20, 2015)

Testing once again


----------



## Arnold (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Sep 18, 2017)

15 year old thread...


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2017)

There's a game where you take movie titles and sub one of the words with penis. once upon a penis in mexico or a fistfull of penis. It's fun a posts add up fast.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 27, 2017)

Neverending penis


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2017)

There's something about Penis.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2017)

raging penis


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2017)

primal penis


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2017)

the dirty penis


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2017)

lock, stock and two smoking penises


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2017)

penis me if you can


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 27, 2017)

Officer and a penis...


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2017)

the man with one red penis


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2017)

penises in the mist


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 28, 2017)

The Fellowship of the Penis


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 28, 2017)

Jurassic Penis


----------



## charley (Sep 28, 2017)

..  The Days of Wine and Penis  ...


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 28, 2017)

Penis Misty for Me


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 28, 2017)

Sudden Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 28, 2017)

Rebel Without a Penis?   or Penis Without a Cause?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 28, 2017)

Anyone notice that maybe we have reached max rep points or something? We all 3 have the same amount?


----------



## botamico (Sep 28, 2017)

......................................................


----------



## charley (Sep 28, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> Anyone notice that maybe we have reached max rep points or something? We all 3 have the same amount?



.... it's been maxed out for years, you can 'thank' some one to give them points...


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 28, 2017)

what the fuck is this dot dot dot shit?


----------



## charley (Sep 28, 2017)

....     The Day the Penis Stood Still   ..


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 28, 2017)

charley said:


> .... it's been maxed out for years, you can 'thank' some one to give them points...



At one point I think I had more rep than anyone but Prince.... Now have we all caught up to him?


----------



## charley (Sep 28, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> At one point I think I had more rep than anyone but Prince.... Now have we all caught up to him?




......   only a few have caught up to Rob......


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 28, 2017)

charley said:


> ......   only a few have caught up to Rob......



Mino Lee posted the penis game a long time ago, New Years ever 2005, and i made over 1,000 posts in one night playing it. I was trying to beat another member's record and I did. I wrote penis so many times I asked my daughter to get me a slice of penis instead of pizza.


----------



## charley (Sep 29, 2017)

...   _​Three Penises in a Fountain _


----------



## charley (Sep 29, 2017)

_ ....   The Good, the Bad , and the Penis  ..._


----------



## charley (Sep 29, 2017)

_​...   Planet of the Penis  ..._


----------



## charley (Sep 29, 2017)

_​..   Butch Penis and the Sundance Kid   .._


----------



## charley (Sep 29, 2017)

_​ ..  Penis on a Hot Tin Roof  .._


----------



## charley (Sep 29, 2017)

_..  It's a Wonderful Penis .._


----------



## charley (Sep 29, 2017)

_​ ..   Dog Penis Afternoon  .._


----------



## charley (Sep 29, 2017)

_ .. Long Hot Penis  .._


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 29, 2017)

The Green Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 29, 2017)

Toy Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 29, 2017)

Underworld: Rise of the Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 29, 2017)

My Life Without Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 29, 2017)

The Magnificent Penis


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 29, 2017)

30 Days of Penis


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 29, 2017)

Avengers: Age of Penis


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 29, 2017)

Girl with a Penis Earring


----------



## charley (Sep 29, 2017)

_​..  My life as a penis .._


----------



## charley (Sep 29, 2017)

_​  .. For Whom the Penis Tolls  .._


----------



## charley (Sep 29, 2017)

_​ ..  The Penis of Anne Frank  .._


----------



## charley (Sep 29, 2017)

_.. Around the Penis in Eighty Days  .._


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 29, 2017)

My Sister's Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 29, 2017)

Dude, Where's My Penis?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 29, 2017)

Penis Hunter


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 29, 2017)

O Penis, Where Art Thou?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 29, 2017)

Penis Dearest


----------



## charley (Sep 30, 2017)

_ ..  Snow Penis and the Seven Dwarfs  .._


----------



## charley (Sep 30, 2017)

_​ ..  The Shawshank Penis  .._


----------



## charley (Sep 30, 2017)

_​ .. Schindler's Penis .._


----------



## charley (Sep 30, 2017)

_.. The Maltese Penis  .._


----------



## charley (Sep 30, 2017)

_​ .. 2001: A Penis Odyssey  .._


----------



## charley (Sep 30, 2017)

_.. The Penis of the Sierra Madre  .._


----------



## charley (Sep 30, 2017)

_ ..  One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Penis  .._


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 30, 2017)

charley said:


> _ ..  Snow Penis and the Seven Dwarfs  .._



Or the more X-rated version Snow White and the seven Penises


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 30, 2017)

lol. I thought A Fistful of Penis was pretty x-rated


----------



## charley (Sep 30, 2017)

_..  Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Penis .._


----------



## charley (Sep 30, 2017)

_ .. The Wizard of Penis .._


----------



## charley (Sep 30, 2017)

_..  Hush...Hush, Sweet Penis .. _


----------



## charley (Sep 30, 2017)

_..  The African Penis .._


----------



## charley (Sep 30, 2017)

_.. The Penis of Notre Dame .._


----------



## charley (Sep 30, 2017)

_​ ..  A Streetcar Named Penis .._


----------



## charley (Sep 30, 2017)

_​ ..  Planet of the Penis .._


----------



## charley (Sep 30, 2017)

_​ .. Bonnie and Penis .._


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 30, 2017)

The Dark Penis Rises


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 1, 2017)

Sgt Pepper's Lonely Penis Club Band.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 1, 2017)

A Penis Named Desire.


----------



## botamico (Oct 2, 2017)

Penis recall


----------



## botamico (Oct 2, 2017)

Big penis in little china


----------



## botamico (Oct 2, 2017)

Penis watch


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 2, 2017)

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Penis.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 2, 2017)

Penis on Fire


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 2, 2017)

The Men Who Stare At Penises


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 2, 2017)

One Trick Penis


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 6, 2017)

101 Penises


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 6, 2017)

Lara Croft: Penis Raider


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 6, 2017)

Legends of the Penis


----------



## Push50 (Oct 8, 2017)

Saturday Night Penis


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Push50 (Oct 8, 2017)

Raging Penis


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Oct 8, 2017)

Cool hand penis


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2017)

Penis Dusk Till Dawn.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 11, 2017)

Penis for Mr. Goodbar.


----------



## charley (Oct 11, 2017)

..  It's a Wonderful Penis  ..


----------



## charley (Oct 11, 2017)

_..  Raging Penis  .._


----------



## charley (Oct 11, 2017)

_​  ..  The Maltese Penis  .._


----------



## charley (Oct 11, 2017)

_​  ..  The Day the Penis Stood Still  .._


----------



## charley (Oct 11, 2017)

_  ..  Saturday Night Penis   .._


----------



## charley (Oct 11, 2017)

_​  ..  The African Penis  .._


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 11, 2017)

Out of Penis.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 11, 2017)

The Penis in Miss Jones.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 11, 2017)

Cool Penis Luke.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 19, 2017)

Spider Penis


----------



## Push50 (Nov 20, 2017)

Mr. Poppers Penis


----------



## botamico (Nov 20, 2017)

The penis strikes back


----------



## vortrit (Nov 25, 2017)

Wonder Penis


----------



## botamico (Nov 25, 2017)

Bad penis club


----------



## vortrit (Nov 25, 2017)

Penis Busters


----------



## botamico (Nov 25, 2017)

Mean penis


----------



## botamico (Nov 25, 2017)

Penis Gump


----------



## botamico (Nov 25, 2017)

Meet the penis


----------



## vortrit (Nov 25, 2017)

Penis Vice


----------



## botamico (Nov 25, 2017)

Miami penis


----------



## vortrit (Nov 25, 2017)

Big Mamma's Penis


----------



## vortrit (Nov 25, 2017)

The Penis Clause


----------



## botamico (Nov 25, 2017)

Damn vortrit, you beat me on the last one


----------



## vortrit (Nov 25, 2017)

botamico said:


> Damn vortrit, you beat me on the last one





Penis the Irishman


----------



## Swiper (Dec 11, 2017)

https://youtu.be/DrY4EUirqgE


----------



## meanstreek (Dec 12, 2017)

The Day the Penis Stood Still


----------



## Push50 (Dec 12, 2017)

Frosty the Penis


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## botamico (Dec 15, 2017)

The penis on 34th street


----------



## docholiday08 (Jan 28, 2018)

Around the penis in 80 days


----------



## solidassears (Jan 29, 2018)

Butch Penis and the Sundance Pussy


----------

